# Influenster



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

The other topic about Influenster is for the Love VoxBox, so I thought I'd start a topic about Influenster, in general. I received my dishwashing kit today! 




 Going to post pics in a bit!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The other topic about Influenster is for the Love VoxBox, so I thought I'd start a topic about Influenster, in general. I received my dishwashing kit today!
> 
> ...



I am supposed to get one too! This is my first item from Influenster.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am supposed to get one too! This is my first item from Influenster.



I was starting to think it was never going to come in the mail. 



 It's a pretty nice little kit! It's also my very first item from Influenster.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 9, 2012)

I got it as well!  It is coming at a good time, my dishwasher is broken and the repairman is taking his sweet time so I have been handwashing everything!  Which I really hate BTW, I have never lived without a dishwasher.....


----------



## Annelle (Apr 10, 2012)

What was in the kit? I kept checking but I never got invited to that one. We don't even own a dishwasher!! I was really hoping to get in.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I was in a rush this morning when I took the picture but hopefully this gives you a good enough idea of what it was like. The soap is 25 fl oz. It's a big bottle!


----------



## EmJay (Apr 10, 2012)

I've signed up for Influenster and unlocked some badges but so far I haven't got any info on receiving any items, do they send e-mails if they pick you or do you have to go and check the website to see?


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've signed up for Influenster and unlocked some badges but so far I haven't got any info on receiving any items, do they send e-mails if they pick you or do you have to go and check the website to see?



For the dishwash they sent a survey.  I think they targeted people who unlocked the mom badge?

I feel like the Voxbox was sent off badges.  I did get an e-mail I had been chosen for each.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine came in the mail yesterday as well.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Your photo is way better than mine. LOL. I wonder if getting qualified for this kit took us out of the running for a Beauty VoxBox? *insert sad panda facey*


----------



## wadedl (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you.

It said something about this being a determiner for the Mom VoxBox
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your photo is way better than mine. LOL. I wonder if getting qualified for this kit took us out of the running for a Beauty VoxBox? *insert sad panda facey*


----------



## erinkins (Apr 13, 2012)

I got an email tonight saying I got chosen to get a VoxBox in early may. And it was a beauty survey, so I'm assuming that it will be a beauty box. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 13, 2012)

I received the same email.  I am really excited!  Does your profile still say that you are not scheduled to receive a box?  Mine does, so I was a little confused.  I have never received a box from them, so I am not sure what to expect!

 



> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email tonight saying I got chosen to get a VoxBox in early may. And it was a beauty survey, so I'm assuming that it will be a beauty box. I'm so excited!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same email.  I am really excited!  Does your profile still say that you are not scheduled to receive a box?  Mine does, so I was a little confused.  I have never received a box from them, so I am not sure what to expect!


It'll probably change after the 16th.  People won't be "scheduled" for a VoxBox until they've been confirmed as recipients.  People can always decline or not check their e-mails on time, so not everyone who was invited will get their boxes.  Once you get an invite, you need to finish the survey first.  Then once they confirm you (which, if you received an invite and filled out the survey, it's just a matter of them checking you off as good to go), the profile should update.

I made a new thread for the Beauty Box, and there's some links to the older VoxBoxes so you can get an idea of what other ladies have received in the past.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125109/influenster-spring-beauty-voxbox


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 13, 2012)

I am still waiting for my Palmolive soap but happy, for me it is the best!!!


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 18, 2012)

Influenster is having a Twitter party starting at 3PM EST today.  It's to discuss the Palmolive testing and they are making an announcement for the Mom VoxBox.  If you participate in the party then it will increase your chances to get the Mom VoxBox.  Use #palmolivefreshsponge  Good luck in getting in on the Mom VoxBox!


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 18, 2012)

FYI for anybody that didn't get in on the Twitter party...The Mom VoxBox invitations will go out on Mother's Day.  Our challenge for the Palmolive trial will come out later this week.  The top 500 Influensters will get a prize pack from Coalgate.  And if you are in the top 500, you automatically get the Mom VoxBox.  They gave away some clues on the MomVoxBox.  If you want you can follow this link to what Influenster posted: https://twitter.com/#!/Influenster


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 23, 2012)

how do you know if you are a top 500 influenster, and how do you become one if you are not one?


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you know if you are a top 500 influenster, and how do you become one if you are not one?


 I'm not sure, but I did get a separate e-mail that stated that if you unlock the Palmolive badge you automatically qualify for the Mom VoxBox.  It still states the top 500 will get the special extras from Coalgate.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been pretty active on there and I have pretty much all the badges and I've never been offered any boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess it's pretty random after all


----------



## Totem (Apr 25, 2012)

No Palmolive badge or Mom VoxBox for me.




  I received the Love Voxbox tho. Aren't we all supposed to be receiving two extra Kiss Nail products for completing our Kiss badge? Maybe I should unlock the mom badge? I'm a pug mom. lol


----------



## motherofall6 (Apr 29, 2012)

i already received the extra kiss brand stuff at least a month ago, im still waiting on the extra nyc make u stuff which according to facebook is on back order but coming soon


----------



## erinkins (May 1, 2012)

The beauty boxes ship today! Who's excited?


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i already received the extra kiss brand stuff at least a month ago, im still waiting on the extra nyc make u stuff which according to facebook is on back order but coming soon


We must have gotten different VoxBoxes. I contacted Influenster and they said they haven't sent the Kiss reward packages out yet.


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

I really hate Twitter 'parties.' There's always too much going on for me to keep up with. Are people actually supposed to be having conversations with each other? I just get around to tweeting a couple of "yeahs!" for whatever to try and win something..


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beauty boxes ship today! Who's excited?


You're so lucky



Post pics.


----------



## Annelle (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate Twitter 'parties.' There's always too much going on for me to keep up with. Are people actually supposed to be having conversations with each other? I just get around to tweeting a couple of "yeahs!" for whatever to try and win something..


From what I gather, it's more about paying attention to the people who are actually "in charge" (most of their things are re-tweeted, so if you see the same things posted over and over again, somebody important probably started it), and answering questions.  People who answer questions are randomly chosen as winners.

The idea is, you have hundreds of people re-tweeting their #hashtags and brand names @twitter tags, so that gets spammed onto thousands of other twitter walls (of anybody following anybody at the twitter party), so it ends up being a huge promotional advertising thing for the sponsoring brands.

I've never won anything so I'm not entirely sure if I've been doing it right, but that seems to be what you're supposed to do to win.  I suppose I wouldn't expect to win a lottery drawing every time I enter though.  But I agree, they're hard to follow.  It's almost easier to have the twitter page of the main person up on a separate webpage and just watch their one page.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 1, 2012)

Do they send out shipment tracking info for the voxbox's?  This will be my first one.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they send out shipment tracking info for the voxbox's?  This will be my first one.


 i was wondering the same thing......  my page says my box was to ship may 1, i wonder if it did... after my initial email saying i was getting a box,  they said i would get a second email, closer to ship time, and never did..  i hope it comes!!


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

I looked on their FB page and someone mentioned that they announced on twitter that they were experiencing a delay. Supposedly they are still waiting on one of the items. So I'm guessing once they're all set to ge they will send out shipping confirmation. I can't wait!


----------



## becarr50 (May 3, 2012)

Hmm good to know. I'm very excited to receive this, especially since I've been holding off on concealer! I'm almost out...


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 29, 2012)

I finally got an e-mail saying I qualify for a voxbox after being a member since March. Ironically, it's another dishwashing one. I don't know if I'll get it though. I hope I qualify for something more fun sometime.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 30, 2012)

Any thoughts on the new site?


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't like it I've been filling out sharing ect... For two days now and my points are lowering!! Gahhh, I don't like it!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't like it I've been filling out sharing ect... For two days now and my points are lowering!!
> 
> Gahhh, I don't like it!


 Me too! soooo frustrating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got an e-mail saying I qualify for a voxbox after being a member since March. Ironically, it's another dishwashing one. I don't know if I'll get it though. I hope I qualify for something more fun sometime.


 a dishwashing one? lol never heard of it. I've been an active member sense June and just now got the bride to be box, so it took awhile. so happy with my first free box!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 4, 2012)

that looks like a nice box! too bad I'm already married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 7, 2012)

> I don't like it I've been filling out sharing ect... For two days now and my points are lowering!! Gahhh, I don't like it!


 My points finally raised it went from 34 to62 I guess it just takes a few days or something Changed my mind I like it lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 7, 2012)

I deleted my account in the spring because I was annoyed with them...and then I remade an account a month later with the same info. SOMEHOW they keep emailing me saying i've won boxes etc. on the account i've deleted (so I can't actually opt in to them) but haven't emailed me yet on my other one which has the exact same stuff/points.

This is making me really not like them.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 7, 2012)

> I deleted my account in the spring because I was annoyed with them...and then I remade an account a month later with the same info. SOMEHOW they keep emailing me saying i've won boxes etc. on the account i've deleted (so I can't actually opt in to them) but haven't emailed me yet on my other one which has the exact same stuff/points. This is making me really not like them.


 I'd contact them and let them know or your not gonna get any boxes? Or are you getting them...


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 7, 2012)

No i'm not getting them because when i try to opt in it just says my account doesn't exist with that link. and my other account doesn't get emails for boxes. it makes no sense. at this point i'm just pissed that it took them a year to let me have one of the boxes...and that was 6 months after i had canceled my account. that inself is not a very fair way of doing things and choosing participants. it really seems they just choose people at random which defeats the purpose of being an "influenster"


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2012)

With them changing "your score" to determine how "influential" you are it should be interesting to see how that affects who gets boxes.  I went on there and tried to do many badges but apparently there is a limit to how many you can do.  I went from a 39 to a 60 something and that is not being linked to any social media. The last box I got was the summer beauty one though and it seems like there have been 4 boxes since then.  I am not too upset since it is free.  I am happy to get any box that I am offered!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

My score was only at 8 the other day, so I did some reviews/Q&amp;As and unlocked more badges and my score went up to a 42 sometime between Friday and today. I did way more stuff today, but it seems like it doesn't move right away.

I'm hoping I'll actually qualify for a box this time though!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 8, 2012)

My score is 40, but I have never gotten a box. I have filled out a bunch of reviews lately but the score sits a 40


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 8, 2012)

There was a pre-qualification survey for the Fall beauty box on my dashboard page! But I didn't get an email telling it was there.....check your accounts!

PS - is said to fill out the survey before Wed.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2012)

You must be lucky!  I just logged into my account to check and nothing!  Good luck to you though!



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a pre-qualification survey for the Fall beauty box on my dashboard page! But I didn't get an email telling it was there.....check your accounts!
> 
> PS - is said to fill out the survey before Wed.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 8, 2012)

It appears under "Fun File" on your profile page.  The survey asked for YouTube Channel and Beauty Blog URL.

Product questions asked for brands of eye makeup, hair products, false eyelashes, moisturizers that you use.....


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 8, 2012)

awww... I really don't get how it works - my score is 59, and I don't have a beauty badge either.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to try to think positive and maybe they are just rolling stuff out and it will get to me eventually!  haha.  I can't complain I have been lucky enough to receive the Love voxbox and Summer beauty voxbox!  I hope you qualify!  If so let us know what goodies you get!



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww... I really don't get how it works - my score is 59, and I don't have a beauty badge either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2012)

Boooo, nothing for me either!


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got the "Bride to Be" Vox Box - it's okay - there is a shampoo, conditioner, hair treatment, Rescue Gum (homeopathic "calming" gum), Dream Water (which was kinda fun lol), and a pair of Kiss lashes. I really wish I had the pre-qual survey for the Fall Beauty box - that sounds fun, too!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

My score is only a 42 and I have the survey. I got an email about doing it late this afternoon (probably about 5pm). But my beauty queen score is actually a 65 and I have my (sad excuse for a) beauty blog linked to it. Maybe it has to do with the BQ and blog factor only?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2012)

My score's a 90, and a 91 on the beauty queen badge, and I've also linked my blog. Hmm. I still think they choose randomly!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got the beauty blogger box email yesterday as well.  Will be interesting to see if I get a box.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the beauty blogger box email yesterday as well.  Will be interesting to see if I get a box.


 I got the pre-qual email as well.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

Speak of the devil. The day after I complained about getting emails for the canceled account they finally emailed my working account for this one. But still, it's been 5 months since created that account...and I haven't been on the site nor updated my blog in about 5 months. I really do think they pick people at random.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 9, 2012)

I know they had a summer box, a latina box, and a bridal box this year after I got the first box I've ever gotten from them earlier this year.

I just got emailed for the Beauty Blogger one, so I'm hoping I get in for it!


----------



## Tia Marie (Oct 9, 2012)

They said on Facebook that they need a couple of days to get the influencer scores updated which is why they haven't moved since Friday


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got an email that I got in for the "premium dish soap". Should be interesting!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that I got in for the "premium dish soap". Should be interesting!


I got the 'premium dish soap' too.  First products I am getting from influenster and I get dish soap whooo hooooo!  LOL.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got an email I am pre selected for beauty blogger box. However then the email says good luck we will announce the final qualifiers later this week.

I hope I get it.


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 11, 2012)

i just got an email to test an 'oral aesthetics product' lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 11, 2012)

Got the email to prequalify for the beauty blogger voxbox and the relaunch! Is it too much to hope I get both? Either way, I'll be happy with one or the other, I haven't gotten a voxbox since the mom one!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 12, 2012)

Woot, I finally qualified for a box! This will be my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Hi Anastasia,Get your blog or vlog ready...you've been selected to receive the Beauty Blogger VoxBox! Thanks so much for filling out the survey. We know you've been on the edge of your seat since you received your pre-qualification notice, so we're glad to share the good news.So, what's next? Well, your box is already on its way and should be at your door within 5-10 days. Once you get your box, head to your Infuenster profile, find your box in the Fun File, and click through to the badge page to check-in your box and start testing. We'll be in touch shortly with details, Brand Challenges, and more!And remember to join Influenster on Facebook and Twitter for announcements, contests, and more opportunities. And while you're there, be sure to leave us some love.www.facebook.com/influensterwww.twitter.com/influensterCheers,The Influenster Team


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot, I finally qualified for a box! This will be my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Got mine, too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Woohoo!


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 12, 2012)

It's still saying my beauty blogger is still under review


----------



## erinkins (Oct 12, 2012)

YAY! ME TOO! I received the summer beauty voxbox so this will be my second! I'm super excited!



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got mine, too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Woohoo!


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got the email that I'm in for the Beauty Blogger VoxBox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got my email I'm in! The mom box is the only other box I've had I'm super excited for a beauty box!!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 12, 2012)

I got one too!!  So excited!!!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got the email too! This will be my first VoxBox. I'm so looking forward to it, but surprised because my blog is pretty pitiful.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm in as well. the summer box arrived really quickly so i'm hopeful this one will too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay, I got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2012)

> Woot, I finally qualified for a box! This will be my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> > Hi Anastasia, Get your blog or vlog ready...you've been selected to receive the Beauty Blogger VoxBox! Thanks so much for filling out the survey. We know you've been on the edge of your seat since you received your pre-qualification notice, so we're glad to share the good news. So, what's next? Well, your box is already on its way and should be at your door within 5-10 days. Once you get your box, head to your Infuenster profile, find your box in the Fun File, and click through to the badge page to check-in your box and start testing. We'll be in touch shortly with details, Brand Challenges, and more! And remember to join Influenster on Facebook and Twitter for announcements, contests, and more opportunities. And while you're there, be sure to leave us some love. www.facebook.com/influenster www.twitter.com/influenster Cheers, The Influenster Team


 I got that e-mail today. I filled out the survey a few days ago and I totally expected to not be chosen.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that e-mail today. I filled out the survey a few days ago and I totally expected to not be chosen.


Same here. I'm definitely glad I was. I've seen past boxes so I'm totally looking forward to some cool stuff to try out. The Naturals VoxBox looked totally awesome.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I got the e-mail saying my box is on its way, but I just checked my Fun File on my account and it says Under Review for the pre-qualify survey task. Influenster must be slow on updating account stuff. My score is 42. I hardly do anything on Influenster.


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm hoping we get some cool things, I wonder if the specific items asked about in the survey are what we'll be trying out...I wish I could remember what all they were! I know they asked what eyeshadow we use...


----------



## classybroad (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in too for beauty blogger box sooooooooo excited!


----------



## Totem (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! Prep your nails for the nail stick-ons! hehehe


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Prep your nails for the nail stick-ons! hehehe


 Hey man, if they're free, I'll take and use 'em.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. I have used all the ones I've gotten in past boxes/other promotions and people always comment on them. Wouldn't spend my money on them but I do think they're fun to play with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 13, 2012)

aww, still no email for me. =(

I checked and my account still says under review too.

I really hope I get it, but the chances are looking pretty slim.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww, still no email for me. =(
> 
> ...


I got the email the other day, but my account still says under review.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if we will be getting eyeshadow. I don't use it. But if I get some I willprobably be using it for nail art tutorials. Robin Moses on YouTube has inspired me with her use of powdered pigments by Inaz Cosmetics and such. I've actually been thinking about requesting pigment samples or eyeshadow samples to use for nail art. And a little goes a long long way. I'm obsessed with nail polish. I was thinking of switching over to blogspot (I do have a blog there, but I don't use it) since it's tied to Google and I noticed that some bloggers seem to be able to upload photos to their blogs directly from the gallery on their Android phones. I am so jealous over that. But now I'm glad I stuck with my old LiveJournal Blog. I could post pics if I wanted to write down the huge URL for each photo, then type it into the box that pops up when I hit the add photo button when I post blog entries from my phone, but that takes a long time, and if I screw it up, I would have to start over. So, for now, no pictures on my blog.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got my tracking # for the beauty blogger voxbox!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking # for the beauty blogger voxbox!


 Yay!  ME TOO!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 15, 2012)

Me three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't know they did tracking, I haven't got mine yet though ... When does it say they shipped?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 15, 2012)

I did as well!  Should be here tomorrow or Wed!  So excited


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got my tracking and it should be here the 17th or 18th


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm getting the beauty blogger box as well, but something I noticed--the bonus tasks are listed in my fun file but the confirm button to check in my box went away! Can someone check theirs and let me know if its just me? Thanks


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 15, 2012)

=(
I think I missed out.

The survey thing is completely gone from my profile now, it doesn't even say pending anymore, and I never got any email.

Ah well.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 15, 2012)

I got the email, but tracking hasn't updated yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay! My tracking looks like it should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 15, 2012)

Status                                                    Date/Time                                                Location                                                     Features

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
October 13, 2012, 3:33 pm
DES PLAINES, IL 60018 
Delivery Confirmationâ„¢

Shipped on Saturday, I hope it comes soon! I'm just so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinkins (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww, my tracking isn't working.):


----------



## Totem (Oct 16, 2012)

"Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office. "


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine should be here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2012)

Got it! Lots of fun stuff!

There is one either/or product and two products that some people may get based on demographics and others may not. I got one of the two "maybe" products.

Better pics will be up shortly, but here's what I got!

NYC Color IndividualEyes custom compact (I got "Dark Shadows" which is white, gray, and black)

  Kiss Ever Pro Lashes Starter Kit (lashes, glue, and applicator)   Bath and Body Works Mini Candle - I got Nutmeg and Spice (plus coupon code for $10 3 wicks)   Eboost drink mix - 1 packet   Goody Simple Styles Spin Pin (excited to try these!)   Not Your Mother's Kinky Moves Curl Defining Cream (this is an either or, the other product is the same brand, frizz control cream)     And the maybe product I got is Boots No 7 Beautiful Skin cleansing lotion and night cream. Another possible is the Vitabath Fragrance mist.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow that box looks awesome!  Can't wait to read reviews!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Oct 16, 2012)

So excited can't wait to get mine now! Looks like an AMAZING box -- if only my tracking updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 16, 2012)

Got mine today and I got the extra bits bath mist in green apple I love it! This was a awesome box plus I got a 10$ off coupon for a 3 wick BBW candle!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 16, 2012)

Great box! Mine was received in MO today, so hopefully it will arrive by Saturday. I'm excited after seeing that! Can't wait.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 16, 2012)

> Got it! Lots of fun stuff! There is one either/or product and two products that some people may get based on demographics and others may not. I got one of the two "maybe" products. Better pics will be up shortly, but here's what I got!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Holy Crap! Awesome Box. I have tried the Goody item before. They work really well. It took a lot of tries to get the hang of it, but I loved them, until one went down the sink drain. I was in front of the bathroom mirror putting the second one in and I dropped it in the sink.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow I think this is the best VoxBox I've seen to date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm loving the Boots products and the Goody product so far!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 17, 2012)

That box looks really good! I'm still waiting for mine the tracking isn't working


----------



## Totem (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine has landed in the city of Compton which is next to Long Beach so crossing fingers I get my package tomorrow! My Filipino mailman brought me back a bag of sweets/goodies from the Philippines yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are more pictures of everything.

The shadow comes with a primer and a highlighter. I haven't tried the colors on my eyes yet but they seem pigmented enough.


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 17, 2012)

How much is this box?  i thought id pretty much seen them all, LOL

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JNiccolai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much is this box?  i thought id pretty much seen them all, LOL
> 
> Thanks!


 Influenster is free! They send out boxes to people who meet certain profiles periodically. Do you want an invite? If so, PM me your email address.


----------



## steps2divadom (Oct 17, 2012)

My tracking says that the box got to my city this morning, but apparently I'll get it tomorrow. Looking at the spoiler pics, I'm SO excited! I won't use the eyelashes (they kind of freak me out) and I have fairly short hair so I think the spin pins will be totally lost on me, but aside from that, the box looks amazing.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 17, 2012)

I got my box today!!  Totally surprised bc tracking hadn't updated..Since pics are already up, I'm just adding the variation I received






Instead of the No 7 I received Vitabath fragrance mist in beach Blossom and the NYC for brown eyes.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting spoilers!  I have been super curious to see what I am getting.  My box should be here tomorrow!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got mine yesterday, I didn't get either of the bonus items since my points are only at 60. I got the black smokey eye palette and the frizz cream


----------



## Totem (Oct 18, 2012)

Package still in Compton. Irritating.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 18, 2012)

I got mine today! Mostly the same stuff as yousoldtheworld, except I got the Frizz Control cream instead, and I didn't get a bonus item.

I wonder how they set up the boxes- I was surprised by mine because I assumed I'd be getting the NYC compact in Union Square because I have brown eyes, and the curly cream because I have very thick 2c curly hair. Maybe they'll have options to personalize box in the future, not that I mind! Free stuff is awesome either way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I love everything. :] My candle (Black Pepper Bergamot) smells like a mix between shaving cream and cologne, and I love the smell of shaving cream (is that weird? lol) The frizz cream smells like coconut!

Also for anyone wondering the eboost is the only thing I'm really wary about. There's this foam that forms on top of the drink and it tastes awful, but the drink itself isn't bad- it reminds me of tang or orange flavored koolaid. I'd love to try it in pink lemonade or acai pomegranate!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention that i got the Pumpkin Cupcake candle! I figured people were all going to get fall scents but I guess not!


----------



## classybroad (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my box today and I love everything except for the white barn candle I got some weird scent that smells like old man aftershave.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my box today and was surprised to see one of the "extras" in it.  I don't have many points at all, so I have no idea what they based those on?


----------



## Totem (Oct 19, 2012)

Three days sitting in Compton!


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three days sitting in Compton!


 Mines is in Orlando :/


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is what I received in my VoxBox. Loving the products so far:'





That candle smells amazing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 19, 2012)

I"M SO JEALOUS YOU GOT THE CIDER ONE!!! I'm using my coupon to go buy that this weekend lol


----------



## Souly (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine came today. The nyc palette came completely shattered. Sad panda


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I received in my VoxBox. Loving the products so far:'
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm so jealous of everyone who got the Cider Lane and PUmpkin Cupcake candles! They're my favorites!  I got Nutmeg and Spice, which smelled okay but wasn't as strong as the others.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 20, 2012)

I got my box yesterday. Today I confirmed it under my Fun File, then I completed 2 of the tasks, share on social media (Fb, wouldn't let me do twitter), and the Instagram link to the picture I posted. I did not get either of the extras. The hair product I got is not the one for kinks and curl. It says smooth moves. The eye shadow pallet is the greys. My candle is Pumpkin Cupcake. False lashes are a little scary for me. 24-hour hold? What about when I need to remove them? I love the spin pins. The eboost looks interesting. The hair cream has coconut and silk extracts. Coconut is probably my second least favorite scent, right after musk. But I am going to try everything in the box and just have fun with it. Too bad grabbing the coupon for the $10 3-wick candle and immediately running to catch the bus to the mall doesn't count as a task. BBW was very busy yesterday. I bought the Twisted Peppermint 3-wick and I love it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 20, 2012)

> Mine came today. The nyc palette came completely shattered. Sad panda :icon_sad:


 Sorry about your pallet. Is it all over the place like a lot of it had been crushed, or is it pretty big pieces? Also, what colors? If it's the greys, maybe we could trade. I'm planning to use it for nail art pigments, so it doesn't matter if it's whole or not. Mine is undamaged and I'd be glad to trade if yours isn't totally destroyed.


----------



## Souly (Oct 20, 2012)

I have this one. The second (lighter grey) is gone but the rest survived. I got one of the bonus items - Vitabath

in wild red cherry. Its yours if you want it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 20, 2012)

I will never get a box


----------



## Totem (Oct 20, 2012)

It finally arrived! Didn't get any bonuses tho. I have 78 points. ? Got the Pumpkin Cupcake candle and brown eye shadow and I don't have frizzy curly hair. Guess I'll have less products to review. I Instagramed a pic.


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 20, 2012)

I got mines! I'm going to do a blog review and post it after I've tried and tested (pics) of the products!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 20, 2012)

Likewise! I'm going to give myself some time to test the products and I'll also wait for brand challenges so I don't have to put up the same posts twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mines! I'm going to do a blog review and post it after I've tried and tested (pics) of the products!


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"M SO JEALOUS YOU GOT THE CIDER ONE!!! I'm using my coupon to go buy that this weekend lol


 It smells so good, I plan on buying the full size



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous, you got my dream box! I love the purple color in that palette.


 Yes the colors in this palette are so pretty. I was worried I would get the black palette, I  had got it as a bonus with one of my past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't wait to read all of your awesome reviews! I am jealous of all you Beauty Bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a makeup addict now but didn't qualify for the box. Hopefully something else will come along soon, I already see Influenster shaping up to be a lot better then the actual subs that you PAY for! (if you can get a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 21, 2012)

i tried the eyeshadow palette last night. the colors are easy to work with and nicely pigmented, but were creasing after 6hrs. as for the lashes, i couldn't get those to stick and gave up after a few attempts.

i got the Vitabath extra in green tea and sage. can't decide if i like it or not.


----------



## Souly (Oct 21, 2012)

Got my 3 wick in Cider lane. I like it but last years spiced cider smells better. The penguin is shea butter socks (freaken love these). They had buy2get1free yesterday in store. Plus I had 20% off &amp; free mini candle so I didn't spend much. I think the turkey is so cute!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 21, 2012)

I used my candle coupon too, got myself one in Honeysuckle and another one in Pumpkin Spice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm working on the pictures for my blog review right now, figured I might as well post a couple of them here. I'm wearing my b&amp;w NYC quad and the falsies.

The primer was worthless and the eye shadows creased horribly after a couple hours, the lashes are alright but feel bit heavy on the eyes. 





And here's one without the falsies and winged eyeliner.





P.S.: Sorry for my irritated eyes with a bunch of creepy red capillars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have constant allergies to everything so they are always like that even if I take drugs/use eye drops.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 21, 2012)

I had such trouble w/ the lashes today that I gave up on them. I'll try again tomorrow but I couldn't get them to stick to save my life I even used DUO because the glue it came with wasn't doing the job.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had such trouble w/ the lashes today that I gave up on them. I'll try again tomorrow but I couldn't get them to stick to save my life I even used DUO because the glue it came with wasn't doing the job.


 I had the same trouble last night and also gave up.  I just don't have the patience.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I have NEVER been able to apply lashes right, it's why I gave up trying them. Now I have two sets from Influenster and I am determined to get one of them on!


 


> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the same trouble last night and also gave up.  I just don't have the patience.


 Glad I'm not the only one! lol I'm really hoping I can get them on tomorrow but we'll see...


----------



## Pancua (Oct 22, 2012)

I am THRILLED with the spin clips. I had almost bought them the day before now I am so glad I waited. I agree about the staying power of the palette. The primer was useless so I am going to try the palette again with my MAC primer and see how it holds up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am THRILLED with the spin clips. I had almost bought them the day before now I am so glad I waited. I agree about the staying power of the palette. The primer was useless so I am going to try the palette again with my MAC primer and see how it holds up.


 I got the gray and black palette, I applied it over the white Color Tattoo and it actually lasted my 8 hour shift alright.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 22, 2012)

Good idea, I will try it over my Tarte next time and see how it holds up.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the gray and black palette, I applied it over the white Color Tattoo and it actually lasted my 8 hour shift alright.


 
I liked them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have very fine hair so I couldn't really make any fab updos like they had on the package, but they hold really well! Makes me want to go and purchase more Goody products.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am THRILLED with the spin clips. I had almost bought them the day before now I am so glad I waited. I agree about the staying power of the palette. The primer was useless so I am going to try the palette again with my MAC primer and see how it holds up.


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just tried the eyelashes and they are OK. I'm not huge on wearing eyelashes since I wear glasses so I just tried them to review on an off day.

I'm trying my best to try all the products so I can give a nice review on my blog.

The Vitabath in Lavender &amp; Chamomile smells great but like any other fragrance mist it doesn't have staying power - that's OK because I don't expect that from body mists.

The Goody ties are great! So easy to use!

The NYC Palette was amazing so I went to Wal-mart and bought the Union Square palette for $5, like they said on the card.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2012)

> Good idea, I will try it over my Tarte next time and see how it holds up.
> 
> 
> > I got the gray and black palette, I applied it over the white Color Tattoo and it actually lasted my 8 hour shift alright.
> ...


 Goody makes the spin pins in a smaller size, too. They might work for fine hair. I have seen them at Walgreens.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 23, 2012)

Woah.

All my badges/reviews/etc went through and my score suddenly jumped from 33 to 76. Awesome! Maybe I can get some stuff now... though I'm probably going to end up with that teeth-whitening thing they pre-qualified me for lol. Did anyone else get looped into that?


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 23, 2012)

Got the new dish product box today!  I was actually really surprised how much came in it.  Here is what I got


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is the new dish product I got....this is everything I received....it actually smells SOOOO good!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw I would've loved that dish soap! Nice!


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the new dish product I got....this is everything I received....it actually smells SOOOO good!


 That's awesome! I've actually been wanting to try those out lol - they look like they smell so good!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 23, 2012)

They really do smell sooo good!!  My favorite is the Ginger White Tea one (and I hate tea!) followed closely by the Lime and Basil yummy!  Almost makes me wanna go do my dishes right now........almost!


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 24, 2012)

My cousin got a NYC brand challange thing in her "fun stuff box" Anyone else get this? Cause I didn't?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

Neither did I, I wonder if not everyone will get them? Is her score higher than yours?



> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My cousin got a NYC brand challange thing in her "fun stuff box"
> Anyone else get this? Cause I didn't?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 24, 2012)

I got my Dish Soap that is the same as ngardener. They are full size and quite frankly huge! They smell really good. I will have to test these bad boys out today! Honestly I was kinda bummed about getting only the dish soap one but these are rockin!


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My cousin got a NYC brand challange thing in her "fun stuff box"
> 
> Anyone else get this? Cause I didn't?





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither did I, I wonder if not everyone will get them? Is her score higher than yours?


 I got the NYC brand challenge - it said it's "open to select Influensters with the Beauty Queen badge" and that the first 250 badge-earners will receive a free product in November.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the beauty badge and I didn't get it and I got the blogger box Edited to add scores: My score is 78 and I have a 91 beauty badge score ::shrugs:: who knows lol


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

I see, I guess my score must not have been high enough. My personal score is 80 and Beauty Queen is 91.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the NYC brand challenge - it said it's "open to select Influensters with the Beauty Queen badge" and that the first 250 badge-earners will receive a free product in November.


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see, I guess my score must not have been high enough. My personal score is 80 and Beauty Queen is 91.


 Well that just wouldn't make sense - my overall score is 79 and Beauty Queen is 86 - I'm guessing it was somewhat/completely random lol!


----------



## Kirari (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see, I guess my score must not have been high enough. My personal score is 80 and Beauty Queen is 91.


 My personal score is 76 and my beauty queen score is 89 and I got the NYC challenge.  I maintain the stance that their selection criteria involves darts and a printout of user names.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep, my personal score is 86 and my Beauty Queen is 93, and I've got nothin'. So it's probably random or demographics.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

Quick side note - am I the only one who, for the longest time, thought it was pronounced "in-flu-EN-ster"? After reading the "About" page, it looks like it's pronounced "in-FLU-en-ster" which makes sense. Which is the correct way? Lol! http://www.influenster.com/about


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2012)

That makes two of us! That's exactly how I pronounce it, I think that's the only version that made sense to me. Now I feel weird for having to re-learn.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick side note - am I the only one who, for the longest time, thought it was pronounced "in-flu-EN-ster"? After reading the "About" page, it looks like it's pronounced "in-FLU-en-ster" which makes sense. Which is the correct way? Lol!
> http://www.influenster.com/about


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 25, 2012)

> That makes two of us! That's exactly how I pronounce it, I think that's the only version that made sense to me. Now I feel weird for having to re-learn.
> 
> 
> > Quick side note - am I the only one who, for the longest time, thought it was pronounced "in-flu-EN-ster"? After reading the "About" page, it looks like it's pronounced "in-FLU-en-ster" which makes sense. Which is the correct way? Lol! http://www.influenster.com/about


 I always thought it was IN-flu-en-ster.


----------



## Tanna Lace (Oct 27, 2012)

Do they email you asking you for your shipping address?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tanna Lace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they email you asking you for your shipping address?


 When you qualify for a vox box the info to input your address will appear with it. They will email you and say you've qualified please verify you shipping address or something like that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tanna Lace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they email you asking you for your shipping address?


 lol i thought of that yesterday too but it's actually on your opt-in / preselection form


----------



## Souly (Oct 27, 2012)

I got a free mini candle from B&amp;BW today. Just go to their fb page &amp; they will email you a coupon. Expires tomorrow. Last day to get 3 wick for $10 too.

I won't be using my spin pins if anyone wants to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 27, 2012)

Was approved for the oral aesthetics box yesterday... Ill post pics when I get it!


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 31, 2012)

My aunt got her oral aesthetics box today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a box of 20 crest white strips level 4


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 1, 2012)

Brand challenges are up for the Beauty Blogger VoxBox....


----------



## mimosette (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My aunt got her oral aesthetics box today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 1, 2012)

Supposed to be doing the VoxBox tasks today but I am not getting credit for half of them. The instagram is under review and the FB worked but the review on the site and the tweet aren't giving credit. Boo. Had to email them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a closing date for the brand challenges yet?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2012)

Make sure to do the KISS one, everyone who earns the brand badge will get free lashes and nail dress sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have only received one box, I need to get my score up too!

Hopefully ill be qualified for one soon


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been a member since March. My score is a 60. I've only pre-qualified for one box, but never received anything about actually getting it.






/firstworldproblems


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 8, 2012)

I was having a problem getting credit for my VoxBox tasks so I poked them on FB and got this reply:

Influenster wrote:



> "Hi Ladies - We're aware that a few have had this problem, but no reason to worry! Even if it's not showing up on your profile, we know that you've done it. Thanks!"


 Just to give you peace of mind if you are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a member since March. My score is a 60. I've only pre-qualified for one box, but never received anything about actually getting it.
> 
> ...


how active are you in blogging, youtube, facebook, twitter, pintrest, and instagram?


----------



## juraseka (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was having a problem getting credit for my VoxBox tasks so I poked them on FB and got this reply:
> 
> ...


 I've been emailing them about every week since middle of October when the Bride To Be Challanges went live because I did my reviews early, so when I went to do the Kiss Challenge, it said I needed to write a review but wouldn't let me submit one because I already had weeks ago. Also, all of my "bonus" tasks are still pending. They were very slow to respond and when they did said they were "working on it" and it would be fixed "by the end of the week"....

PS Everything is still pending as of today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 10, 2012)

Is anyone else (who received the Beauty Blogger box) going to do the post-survey right away?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2012)

I posted my pic of my Beauty Blogger box on Instagram the day I got it, then did the thing with the link to get credit for the task as soon as I could. It was still Pending until Thursday, when it finally changes to Completed. I think it was 15 days. Influenster is definitely slow. I have just decided to wait and see how long it takes for everything to update rather than e-mailing them.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 11, 2012)

I have finished testing all of the products and completed my brand challenges so my post-survey is already done.



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else (who received the Beauty Blogger box) going to do the post-survey right away?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else (who received the Beauty Blogger box) going to do the post-survey right away?


 i havent even gotten a post survey yet


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 15, 2012)

Is anyone receiving the college box? I saw them posting about it on Facebook.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone receiving the college box? I saw them posting about it on Facebook.


I'm getting one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucky! I have the Uni badge but didn't get a pre-qual or anything. I can't wait to see what they have in them!


----------



## themrsnichole (Nov 16, 2012)

Yea, I got a pre-qual survey... but then didn't get selected.  I was pretty bummed, it would have been my first!  I know it'll never happen, but I wish after they sent them out they would tell us what their demographics were, so you knew why you didn't get selected.  Now I just feel like I was a loser for not using the right kind of pen!  (which was one of the questions on the survey)  Ugh, oh well.  Now I just took a survey for the Holiday Treat... so fingers crossed for this time!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 16, 2012)

lol I didn't even get any survey, the only one I filled up was the dishwasher one -.-'


----------



## diana16 (Nov 16, 2012)

This will be my second box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im just waiting until it gets here!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 16, 2012)

I am getting the college box and it will be my first ever box. I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm getting the college box. I have no idea how they picked me, I mean, I did the survey, but I'm not in college. My score is 65 and I joined about a month ago. I've done several reviews in different categories, asked and answered questions in different categories, and linked my Pinterest and Twitter accounts. I even suggested some new pages for them. I can't seem to get my score to budge over 65, though.

They sent me a tracking number, but it doesn't work yet. I looked at the spoilers, and I don't mind getting the items and reviewing them, but it doesn't look like there's anything really fantastic in it. I just hope when I participate, I will be more likely to get future boxes.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 26, 2012)

I got my box on Friday and just completed the brand challenges. My score hasn't budged at all. :/

I read on their facebook page that some people are getting emails to do surveys, and the buzz is that they are selecting people to send the holiday box. But it might be for a different box. I didn't get an email about it, yet. Have any of you gotten a pre-qualification email in the last few days?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box on Friday and just completed the brand challenges. My score hasn't budged at all. :/
> 
> I read on their facebook page that some people are getting emails to do surveys, and the buzz is that they are selecting people to send the holiday box. But it might be for a different box. I didn't get an email about it, yet. Have any of you gotten a pre-qualification email in the last few days?


 I got one on the 21st (last Wednesday) so I filled it out. It said to complete the survey and:

*Deadline to complete: Sunday, November 25th at 1pm EST.*

You're already on the short list, so chances are good you'll be getting a shipment from us soon. Help us make it happen by completing these tasks! And while you're at it, follow us on Facebook and Twitter for announcements, contests, and more opportunities.

Good luck! We'll announce the final qualifiers next week

I'm totally new to Influenster and still don't really know much about how it works so I was suprised to receive this email. I wonder if they tell everyone that they are on the short list and probably getting a box or if I actually have a chance at getting one.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 26, 2012)

I got the latest survey interested in seeing what it is all about the Spanish question Got me interested in what this box was! Good luck everyone!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got this from being part of the white strips challenge



> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> GET AUTO QUALIFIED FOR THE HOLIDAY BOX! - DEC 1ST DEADLINE!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You could win more than just the Brand Challenge Crest 3D products prize...you can also gain auto-qualification for the upcoming Holiday VoxBox filled with awesome goodies!
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 26, 2012)

I did all of the brand challenges for the College VoxBox and got the badge. It says something like you will have a good chance of getting another box. By top 100 do they mean those with the highest score? What is the highest score anyways? That's probably a dumb question haha.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Uh I only see 4 Bonus tasks which is... kind of concerning.  But I've done 3 of the 4 already so might as well.


 I asked them on FB and they meant the mandatory tasks and the 4 bonus. If that's the case, I'll do the last bonus task I haven't yet (unboxing? a little late oops). :'D I really want this holiday voxbox


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 26, 2012)

I got an email that I won a Kiss brand challenge and that I'll be getting a pair of lashes and nail dress, has anyone else won anything else for the Beauty Blogger voxbox?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did all of the brand challenges for the College VoxBox and got the badge. It says something like you will have a good chance of getting another box. By top 100 do they mean those with the highest score? What is the highest score anyways? That's probably a dumb question haha.


That's not a dumb question at all! I want to know, too. I had assumed that 100 would be the highest possible score. My score is now 68, and the little meter is 2/3 full. I think that means it is 100. I do think they will choose the top one hundred box recipients from the top 100 scores. I wonder how futile it is for me to hope I might be one of them. I don't know what other people's scores look like. I don't blog, make youtube videos, or have instagram, so that puts me at a disadvantage. I am really trying hard to raise my score as much as possible within my abilities.

Congrats to whoever gets the holiday boxes. I want to see what you guys get.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not a dumb question at all! I want to know, too. I had assumed that 100 would be the highest possible score. My score is now 68, and the little meter is 2/3 full. I think that means it is 100. I do think they will choose the top one hundred box recipients from the top 100 scores. I wonder how futile it is for me to hope I might be one of them. I don't know what other people's scores look like. I don't blog, make youtube videos, or have instagram, so that puts me at a disadvantage. I am really trying hard to raise my score as much as possible within my abilities.
> ...


 Yeah, I think it must be 100. I'm basically in the same boat as you with a score of 71. Well, that's my Beauty Queen score, my overall Influenster score is 49.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way I probably won't get the box. Excited to see what everyone gets though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not a dumb question at all! I want to know, too. I had assumed that 100 would be the highest possible score. My score is now 68, and the little meter is 2/3 full. I think that means it is 100. I do think they will choose the top one hundred box recipients from the top 100 scores. I wonder how futile it is for me to hope I might be one of them. I don't know what other people's scores look like. I don't blog, make youtube videos, or have instagram, so that puts me at a disadvantage. I am really trying hard to raise my score as much as possible within my abilities.
> ...


The highest score is 100, the more you blog, answer questions, post reviews, etc, the higher it goes but it is updated slowly. The best way to raise it and get more boxes is to have a blog, youtube, etc. Influenster is all about how influential you are and how much bzz you can create for the products you get to test and review. hope this helps.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm wondering how the initial scores are calculated. I started out around like 36 or something but once my social networking things were all connected, I immediately jumped to at 76. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact I have 70+ twitter followers and have over 5000 tweets (lol most of them are @tweets to people I didn't want to text). I'm at 89 for fashionista, which is my highest, but I don't actually feel like I've done that much on the site... Huh.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 26, 2012)

> I got an email that I won a Kiss brand challenge and that I'll be getting a pair of lashes and nail dress, has anyone else won anything else for the Beauty Blogger voxbox?


 I remember seeing on the brand challenges that if you did all the items from the Kiss 'challenge' that would be your prize. So anyone who completed that little section of those tasks would get what you got. The others were more "winning" ones where they picked certain people.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember seeing on the brand challenges that if you did all the items from the Kiss 'challenge' that would be your prize. So anyone who completed that little section of those tasks would get what you got. The others were more "winning" ones where they picked certain people.


 I was just wondering if anyone else received anything from any of the _other_ brand challenges from the Beauty Blogger voxbox.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else received anything from any of the _other_ brand challenges from the Beauty Blogger voxbox.


i finally had all mine checked off as done, but i only heard back from kiss, and only from my bride to be box, i havent heard back about kiss from the beauty blogger vox box or any other brand challeneges, its always taken a little while for those, hopefully we hear soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't complete the KISS challenge (I don't want more lashes...I can't even manage to use the ones I have!) but I did complete several of the other challenges and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't complete the KISS challenge (I don't want more lashes...I can't even manage to use the ones I have!) but I did complete several of the other challenges and haven't heard anything.


I did it coz i wanted the nail thing =] i agree with you about the lashes.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the 4 bonus tasks for the palmolive soap done, but the mandatory post survey quiz isn't even available yet! Hope I qualify for the Holiday box!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 27, 2012)

just wanted to say I got the crest whitestrips and I love them!! Have posts on my blog with pics! I'm on day 17!

Anyone else get this box? What did you think about them?


----------



## Squidling (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone been selected for the Cosmo Voxbox?


----------



## jac a (Nov 27, 2012)

just got selected for the cosmo voxbox. this is my first influenster, pretty stoked!


----------



## glamourcat (Nov 27, 2012)

I was selected too! I'm super excited to get my first voxbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 27, 2012)

I got in too, will be my first. Woohoo!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 27, 2012)

Me too! My first.


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay! I got in and this is my first. I was actually going to quit Influenster because I thought I would never get a box!


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay finally the wait is over! I cant wait for the cosmo box!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2012)

I got one too! I'm excited too,it's my first voxbox. I have to be honest I really don't know what a Cosmo box is - like the magazine?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 27, 2012)

My first box--Cosmo VoxBox!

I looked online and found the contents of last year's VoxBox:

Vitabath body wash

Proactiv 3 step system (hope there's none of this--my skin is def on the dry side in winter and I'venever had any acne)

Venus ProSkin Razor

Overall, looks interesting!!  Can't wait!


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

I dont use proactive anymore but a year ago I would have been super happy with that box! I would have been over the moon cant wait to see this one!Â


----------



## Meahlea (Nov 27, 2012)

Guh want this so much. It's not listed on the site yet, so I guess there's still hope.


----------



## Hanabii (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup! I got an email saying my box will ship out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !! I'm excited!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a Cosmo box.  It will be my first box with them. Soooo excited.




  I was surprised to get picked. I have only been on the site for about a month.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 28, 2012)

I also got a cosmo box....it'll be my first one yayyy!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 28, 2012)

> We're excited to announce that you've won the NYC New York Color Brand Challenge!


 Woohoo!


----------



## Squidling (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my first VoxBox too. I was begining to doubt that I would ever get one. Super excited!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 28, 2012)

I also got picked for the Cosmo box!  What do you think will be inside?


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 29, 2012)

anybody get a pre-qualification survey in their email today? Wonder what this one will be..! It said something about a hair product program, not a vox box. The questions in the survey weren't about hair though...



hmm hope i get it!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody get a pre-qualification survey in their email today? Wonder what this one will be..! It said something about a hair product program, not a vox box. The questions in the survey weren't about hair though...
> 
> ...


I got the same one, hopefully it's something great. The questions were a little odd.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

I got the hair product pre-qualification email too! Good thing since I'm almost out of shampoo ^^;;

Since I did the Crest Whitestrips challenge bonues, I got prequalified for the Holiday Box and apparently this is it:
 



 Dino Lingo Holiday Earn the Dino Lingo Holiday Badge by performing all 3 Brand Badge tasks. Unlock to qualify for additional prizes.    Does this have to do with languages...? If it is, I hope I get French because I can actually speak French! ^^;;


----------



## diana16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I will be getting to try out some head and shoulders shampoo that they will send out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting to try out some head and shoulders shampoo that they will send out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it head and shoulders. Crud. I was hoping for something a little more glamorous. And I already agreed to share the results with my entire social network! I wish it weren't a product so associated with dandruff.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the hair product pre-qualification email too! Good thing since I'm almost out of shampoo ^^;;
> 
> ...


 I saw this in my fun file just now too. Is it an actual VoxBox or just a way to win the program? I honestly don't know how they chose this for me considering none of the badges listed are ones that I have. I am very confused haha.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it head and shoulders. Crud. I was hoping for something a little more glamorous. And I already agreed to share the results with my entire social network! I wish it weren't a product so associated with dandruff.


Dont feel bad. Most people have had it at some point or another even if they do hide it.


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well i guess i didn't qualify because i didn't get anything but not that bummed sinse it was head and shoulders and not really a fan


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad. Most people have had it at some point or another even if they do hide it.


I don't have dandruff, though. Hopefully they won't pick me. lol I don't look forward to telling everyone on facebook that I use Head and Shoulders.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't have dandruff, though. Hopefully they won't pick me. lol I don't look forward to telling everyone on facebook that I use Head and Shoulders.


Oh haha. Well just email them if they do and decline politely.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 30, 2012)

I love head and shoulders I don't have dandruff but this is my favorite shampoo it really makes my scalp feel refreshed!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to say... it's interest the connotations people have about shampoos.

In China, Head &amp; Shoulders is marketed as æµ·é£žä¸, or probably the closest translation is like "silk drifting over the ocean" which is super elegant sounding (and not awkward like i translated it). Mostly it's seem as a luxurious brand, and dandruff is just one of the few things it takes care of along with making your hair super strong and silky... I guess H&amp;S in America just had a long history of marketing itself as something that fights dandruff, but I'm sure it's just a shampoo like everything else. I'm happy to get free things if it's free. Hey, $6-8 not spent on shampoo is $6-8 I can use to buy nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was going to say... it's interest the connotations people have about shampoos.
> 
> In China, Head &amp; Shoulders is marketed as æµ·é£žä¸, or probably the closest translation is like "silk drifting over the ocean" which is super elegant sounding (and not awkward like i translated it). Mostly it's seem as a luxurious brand, and dandruff is just one of the few things it takes care of along with making your hair super strong and silky... I guess H&amp;S in America just had a long history of marketing itself as something that fights dandruff, but I'm sure it's just a shampoo like everything else. I'm happy to get free things if it's free. Hey, $6-8 not spent on shampoo is $6-8 I can use to buy nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm very interesting. Thanks for the back story!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't have dandruff, though. Hopefully they won't pick me. lol I don't look forward to telling everyone on facebook that I use Head and Shoulders.


its supposed to be to repair damage  and make it stronger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

Do they send shipping confirmations/tracking numbers for the Voxboxes?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they send shipping confirmations/tracking numbers for the Voxboxes?


 yes they do, and if you dont get one just email them and they will send u one.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 30, 2012)

My vlog and results at the end of the video..

I get nervous while doing the video and still haven't perfected my talking Haha

But let me know what you think!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 3, 2012)

If you google Cosmo VoxBox 2012 there are a few videos and blog posts from people who have already received their box. I still haven't gotten mine.

Oops, also just noticed they posted the contents on the Influenster site too. Pretty happy, I needed a new razor.

http://www.influenster.com/articles/Cosmo-VoxBox-2012


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so torn. I want to know but I also want to be surprised!


----------



## Squidling (Dec 3, 2012)

I received my tracking number but it seems to not be active. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah mine doesn't work either.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 3, 2012)

I love it! Cosmo BOX 2012


----------



## glamourcat (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine today too, and I am very happy. Being my first VoxBox, I didn't know what to expect, but I like everything in the box. Can't wait to start testing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sad I didn't get this one!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone get anything about the holiday voxbox yet?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get anything about the holiday voxbox yet?


 Nada, patiently waiting and crossing my fingers that I get one though. I just got the College VoxBox but a girl can dream, right? Haha.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine today!  I'm surprised I got chosen, I don't pin or tweet or blog or vlog.  I'll do surveys and write reviews though.  I'm happy to get to try everything, although there is already one product I don't like. 

The perfume smells like at least a dozen other BBW scents...plus it is cloyingly sweet on me.  Sweet scents go very sweet on me, I am furiously washing my wrists to get it off because it makes me a bit queasy.
How does influenster work, are we supposed to actually be honest?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 4, 2012)

Just got an email that I won the NYC Brand Challenge! I'll be getting one item from the fall NYC line. That's cool since I wasn't expecting to get selected for any of those and only completed 2.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay! I won too! I know its just an NYC item but its free!!!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard on the bbw challenge from the beauty Blogger box? That's the one I really wanted.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today!  I'm surprised I got chosen, I don't pin or tweet or blog or vlog.  I'll do surveys and write reviews though.  I'm happy to get to try everything, although there is already one product I don't like.
> 
> ...


 Ha!  Yes, you are supposed to be honest.  Love it or hate it!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 4, 2012)

I was wondering how do I qualify for boxes?  I have been signed up for a little less than a year and I try to earn as many badges as I can but I don't seem to receive anything.  Perhaps I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2012)

I got the NYC challenge, too. Exciting, hope it's something good!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got emails saying i won the Kiss challenge from the Bride to be Box, the NYC challenge from the Beauty Blogger box, and the Schwarzkopf Professional - BC Hairtherapy Repair Rescue challenge from the bride to be box! I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## brennn (Dec 5, 2012)

I did the hair survey when it first came in the e-mail &amp; didn't think twice about it. I probably wouldn't have had I known the brand, just from my perception of them as dandruff products...not a condition I have.

I got the e-mail yesterday, that I'm getting the products. I'm actually very excited now though. I love to try new S&amp;C &amp; usually only use salon brands, so if this turns out to be a great product I'll keep using it. Plus they're sending the full size bottles! It's Damage Remedy to strengthen and moisturize, which I need ( I guess they're expanding the range from dandruff to other hair conditions?).  Even if it's not that great, I'll still use it up &amp; it'll save me some money.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2012)

Got the NYC email too! Now the one I'm most hoping to win is the BBW one, I got my fingers and toes crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder how you can increase your chances of getting chosen - are you active on their site? Do you write reviews, or answer questions, or neither?


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 5, 2012)

Got my Cosmo voxbox today.


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they're sending out invites for the Holiday VoxBox. I had a friend just receive an email for it. 

Crossing my fingers I get one soon!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 5, 2012)

fingers crossed indeed


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2012)

Uhohs I hope I get chosen for that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 5, 2012)

Please let me get chosen! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Cosmo voxbox today.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish I had gotten the Cosmo box! It's all stuff I would use/enjoy.

I only did a few of the extra things for the Beauty Blogger box, but I did all the mandatory stuff. Hope that at some point I actually do get picked for another!

But I wonder if they will be sending tracking for the brand challenges?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 5, 2012)

I just saw a Dino Lingo holiday badge challenege appear on my page. Did anyone else see this?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw a Dino Lingo holiday badge challenege appear on my page. Did anyone else see this?


I saw it last week. When I clicked on it, it just brought me to the badge thing and didn't tell me what the 3 things to do were.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw it last week. When I clicked on it, it just brought me to the badge thing and didn't tell me what the 3 things to do were.


all you have to do is make a pintrest board, watch a video on youtube, and blog about it. To be honest though, i watched the english one, and it was pretty awful.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 6, 2012)

How long does it take to get invited to Influenster? I clicked on their link on their page to sign up for a invite. I don't do any blogging, or vloggin etc but I heard that some people get picked anyway for some stuff and I figure I could just try.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you go on their Facebook, you should be able to get an invite. People are always offering on their wall.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

I have 4 invites if anyone wants one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

I would like one amber


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

PM me your e-mail address


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

Done! Thanks!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

No problem!

I have 3 left if anyone else wants one.


----------



## musthave (Dec 6, 2012)

I would love one!  I'll PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone been chosen for the holiday box yet? I really hope I get picked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw i have invites too if anyone wants one, i have 5.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> all you have to do is make a pintrest board, watch a video on youtube, and blog about it. To be honest though, i watched the english one, and it was pretty awful.


Eh, I'll pass.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been chosen for the holiday box yet? I really hope I get picked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> btw i have invites too if anyone wants one, i have 5.


I got a confirmation email yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what it will be?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 7, 2012)

I got the Beauty Blogger VoxBox, but I am thinking I will never qualify for another VoxBox because of how I filled out tue mandatory post-survey. I did not have time to try any of the products, except the Goody twist bun thing, which I already owned for light hair. I couldn't leave actual feedback so I did everything neutral and put in the notes fields that I didn't have time to try the products. Has anyone ever done this? Did you ever qualify for another box? Om another note, I changed my last name on Influenster and my score went down 1 point to 69. I changed it back and it went back to 70. I am wondering what will happen when I change it on there permanently. I am in the process of moving my Blog, too, and the new one probably won't be old enough for Influenster. Bummer. I read somewhere your blog has to be established a certain amount of time before Influenster considers you for certain boxes.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Beauty Blogger VoxBox, but I am thinking I will never qualify for another VoxBox because of how I filled out tue mandatory post-survey. I did not have time to try any of the products, except the Goody twist bun thing, which I already owned for light hair. I couldn't leave actual feedback so I did everything neutral and put in the notes fields that I didn't have time to try the products.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this? Did you ever qualify for another box?
> ...


 I didn't do the post survey for the latina beauty vox box and I got the college vox box a couple of weeks ago as well as some shampoo/conditioner box or samples they're sending out. So, I'm guessing getting chosen again is a definite possibility.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

My Influenster relaunch thing disappeared under my fun thing ( I really wanted this i did everything) did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, I noticed that yesterday. 



> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Influenster relaunch thing disappeared under my fun thing ( I really wanted this i did everything) did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Squidling (Dec 7, 2012)

Has anyone NOT gotten their Cosmo box? My tracking code has never worked and I'm still devoid of Vox Box goodness :-(


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone NOT gotten their Cosmo box? My tracking code has never worked and I'm still devoid of Vox Box goodness :-(


 My number did not work until the day is was scheduled to be delivered at my house. The usps site said the package could not be tracked from their site etc etc.


----------



## Squidling (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My number did not work until the day is was scheduled to be delivered at my house. The usps site said the package could not be tracked from their site etc etc.


 

Yep, I keep getting the same message! I'll hold tight, thanks for giving me the heads up :-D


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I noticed that yesterday.


 mine too


----------



## kat46 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I noticed that yesterday.


 yeah, me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I completed all the tasks too.


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Influenster relaunch thing disappeared under my fun thing ( I really wanted this i did everything) did this happen to anyone else?


 its over they chose the 100 winners today.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they are suppose to send out Holiday voxbox conformations to....


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 7, 2012)

I got a email reminding me to do my survey if i had not finish already. It also said if all my bonus task for my palmolive voxbox where completed I should be expecting a pre survey for the  Holiday box shortly.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a email reminding me to do my survey if i had not finish already. It also said if all my bonus task for my palmolive voxbox where completed I should be expecting a pre survey for the  Holiday box shortly.


Yup I got this same email but my stuff was already done. Yay. Cant wait for the holiday box!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Influenster relaunch thing disappeared under my fun thing ( I really wanted this i did everything) did this happen to anyone else?


 yeah this happened to me today! Kinda bummed..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 7, 2012)

> > I got the Beauty Blogger VoxBox, but I am thinking I will never qualify for another VoxBox because of how I filled out tue mandatory post-survey. I did not have time to try any of the products, except the Goody twist bun thing, which I already owned for light hair. I couldn't leave actual feedback so I did everything neutral and put in the notes fields that I didn't have time to try the products. Has anyone ever done this? Did you ever qualify for another box? Om another note, I changed my last name on Influenster and my score went down 1 point to 69. I changed it back and it went back to 70. I am wondering what will happen when I change it on there permanently. I am in the process of moving my Blog, too, and the new one probably won't be old enough for Influenster. Bummer. I read somewhere your blog has to be established a certain amount of time before Influenster considers you for certain boxes.
> 
> 
> I didn't do the post survey for the latina beauty vox box and I got the college vox box a couple of weeks ago as well as some shampoo/conditioner box or samples they're sending out. So, I'm guessing getting chosen again is a definite possibility.Â


 Oh, thanks.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong on Influenster but I can't seem to get my score past 45 no matter what I do. I've never gotten picked for a voxbox which is a bummer. I do reviews, answer questions, do surveys. Can someone give me some tips? Please.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong on Influenster but I can't seem to get my score past 45 no matter what I do. I've never gotten picked for a voxbox which is a bummer. I do reviews, answer questions, do surveys. Can someone give me some tips? Please.


Hey i find that logging in every day, reviewing, sharing pages, and having your friends check out those pages raises it, but it is slow and takes a while to update. Also make your own product pages, get your expert bages, blog, answer product questions, ask product questions, and do this multiple times a week and you will get a box in no time.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess I won one of the Relaunch boxes.

"Hello!

We're excited to announce that you've won the Influenster Re-Launch Challenge! This means that you're one of the 100 Influensters to receive one of our past VoxBoxes. We've kept you waiting long enough, but you'll be receiving your new VoxBox in just a few weeks!

But first, we need to know where to send this awesome prize. Please login to your account, then follow this link to provide us with your address: .....

Please provide your address by Sunday, December 9th at 11pm EST. If you do not provide an answer by this time, you will forfeit your prize.


Thanks for being such an active member!

-The Influenster Team"

I wasn't sure if they would ship to an APO address outside the US so I gave them my mom's address. I wonder which box they are going to send??? It says a past VoxBox so I have no clue which one they will send out.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I won one of the Relaunch boxes.
> 
> ...


hope you get one of the really good ones, since good is subjective, i hope its one you may have had your eye on!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hope you get one of the really good ones, since good is subjective, i hope its one you may have had your eye on!


I was trying to look back and see which one I would like but it is really hard, I am hoping to receive some beauty related items. If not I won't complain at all, I just wonder if I'll be able to do any of the brand badges or not.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was trying to look back and see which one I would like but it is really hard, I am hoping to receive some beauty related items. If not I won't complain at all, I just wonder if I'll be able to do any of the brand badges or not.


the beauty blogger box was pretty good, but so was the summer beauty box. i understand why its hard to choose though!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone got conformation on when the holiday boxes ship?


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the Cosmo box and now waiting on the Head and Shoulders Brand challenge.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sad that i didnt get the holiday box but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel the same way lol but you win some you lose some.. There will always be another box that I want anyways LOL and maybe can't have haha


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way lol but you win some you lose some.. There will always be another box that I want anyways LOL and maybe can't have haha


Youre right, I had already received the college one and yesterday i got the head and shoulders so at least i did get something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

The Ghiradelli chocolate bar from the Cosmo VoxBox was so ridiculously delicious I couldn't even wait for my boyfriend to get home and share it with him. I ate that entire bar so fast.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2012)

I got a Cosmo VoxBox also and my favorite part was the chocolate and the gel pens... the BBW perfume was so-so for me (and arrived with a broken lid *grumble*).


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 10, 2012)

Got the email about how to prequalify for the Holiday VoxBox. I thought I already had by completing my tasks and brand challenge but oh well. I have now.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you all get!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the email about how to prequalify for the Holiday VoxBox. I thought I already had by completing my tasks and brand challenge but oh well. I have now.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel so left out 






But I'm excited to see what everyone gets for the holiday box!!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the email about how to prequalify for the Holiday VoxBox. I thought I already had by completing my tasks and brand challenge but oh well. I have now.


 I received an email about the Holiday box as well.  I have to take a pre-survey.  I hope I get it.  This would be my first voxbox since silly me used an email address I hardly use and I was missing my emails and all my voxbox opportunities.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 11, 2012)

fingers crossed! I got the survey, I hope I get the box!!


----------



## kat46 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay! I received my Influenster Holiday Box today!

 It contained a lovely box of Ferrero Rocher Hazelnut Chocolates. The box is really pretty, gold with a big gold bow on top! I want to eat them, but the box is so pretty, I think I will give it to my mom for Christmas. 




 It's box with the bow on top http://ferrerorocherusa.com/


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2012)

haha my bf dropped that off to me at work one day.. it has 18 right? 6 chocolate on each layer.. and there was 3 layers??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Youre right, I had already received the college one and yesterday i got the head and shoulders so at least i did get something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh thats cool!!

Um I don't know if this is weird but I figured I wasn't getting the holiday box cause I thought they sent all the emails out already? 

Well, late last night (around 7-8 pm) I get an email that I may qualify for a Holiday box but not guaranteed, that I have to take a survey to pre qualify me?! Deadline being today 2pm?! I already got it done as soon as I seen the email but I thought they already sent them out? Plus the deadlines the next day? Has it always been like this? Or maybe some people didn't do there surveys so they have extra boxes? Am I the only one who received this email late in the night?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thats cool!!
> 
> ...


I dont think it has always been like that, usually i get the email 3 days before the deadlines. Maybe they did have extras, hope you do get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont think it has always been like that, usually i get the email 3 days before the deadlines. Maybe they did have extras, hope you do get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ok I didn't think so either.. well now my fingers are crossed! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my email at 8pm central, so yea quick deadline! I really hope i get a holiday voxbox!!!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 11, 2012)

I



> Yay! I received my Influenster Holiday Box today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is that all?


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 11, 2012)

> The Ghiradelli chocolate bar from the Cosmo VoxBox was so ridiculously delicious I couldn't even wait for my boyfriend to get home and share it with him. I ate that entire bar so fast.


 LOL That bar was so yummy. I had to share. The hubby was working from home that day.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 11, 2012)

That is the Holiday TREAT one, not the Holiday Voxbox!! Two different things.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the Holiday TREAT one, not the Holiday Voxbox!! Two different things.


 sorry, your right. I didn't even realize there were two different boxes.


----------



## ChattyChelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if Influenster ships boxes to FPO addresses or U.S. territories? Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the survey for the Holiday Vox Box, hope I get it &lt;3


----------



## dd62 (Dec 13, 2012)

I had an email for the Holiday VoxBox the other day, and one of the tasks it said I had to do was to connect my social accounts. Is that really required?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

Quote: Hi Maria,Donâ€™t worry, we haven't forgotten you! We bet you remember the VoxBox Pre-Survey we sent a few weeks back. Well, we're happy to inform you that you've been selected for the next Influenster shipment. YAY!! But first, we want to double check that your address is correct and that you still want in.
Woot Woot...I are getting teh frebehs!!!!!!(in case you don't know dummy gamer lingo that's on purpose ^^)


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

Woop!  I'm getting another, too!  I'm totally surprised.  My second one and my blog is brand-new and I hardly participate on the site other than to do the box reviews and whatnot.  But...YAY!  Another box!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

ya, this will be my second, well the other one was mmmm the dish soap one, yes the dish soap, and I reviewed it, my blog is also super new and I don't have lots of followers, but completing all the tasks for the dish soap one, said it would guarantee a vox box, so I guess that's why I'll get it


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an email for the Holiday VoxBox the other day, and one of the tasks it said I had to do was to connect my social accounts. Is that really required?


 I'm not sure if it is required, but will probably help you out in consideration to receive the box.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 13, 2012)

i got my kiss products in from the bride to be vox box and the little note that comes with it! i am super super impressed!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woop!  I'm getting another, too!  I'm totally surprised.  My second one and my blog is brand-new and I hardly participate on the site other than to do the box reviews and whatnot.  But...YAY!  Another box!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Do you know what box it is?! Is it the Holiday one?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what box it is?! Is it the Holiday one?


 No idea!  The email doesnt say....

Donâ€™t worry, we haven't forgotten you! We bet you remember the VoxBox Pre-Survey we sent a few weeks back. Well, we're happy to inform you that you've been selected for the next Influenster shipment. YAY!! But first, we want to double check that your address is correct and that you still want in.Take a look at the address below and make sure that this is correct. If you want to make a change to the address, or are no longer interested in receiving the VoxBox, click the link below to change your answer. If the address is correct, and you do not want to opt-out, DON'T take the survey.  Please complete your changes by tomorrow, Friday, December 14th at 12pm EST. 

address removed

Please note that this box includes products that may contain wheat, nut, or dairy. We recommend opting out if you are allergic to any of these items.Congrats and Happy Holidays!- Influenster Team


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I think yours is the same as mine, it;s the Holiday voxbox I think  I got the same email exact same email


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think yours is the same as mine, it;s the Holiday voxbox I think  I got the same email exact same email


 Hmmm....I don't know though. I'm thinking it may be something else because the holiday pre-surveys were just sent out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I've only filled out one survey for like idk a month? Well since I got the soap one, and I'm done with everything from that one. And I filled the one for the holiday voxbox presurvey, today I got an email from Influester saying I had to fill up the holiday voxbox presurvey by today (I had already filled it up though), and then later on today I got this email, sadly I'm not getting anything else from Influester, but the holiday voxbox, so there's only one thing I might be getting which is the holiday voxbox, and that's what the email is for.

Quote: REMINDER - You're a Candidate for the Holiday VoxBox! Immediate Action Required

Influenster
12:10 PM (10 hours ago)

Hi Maria, Influenster is celebrating the holidays in a BIG way - we're sending the Holiday VoxBox to 10,000 Influensters! We think you might be a great fit, but just to be sure, we need you to connect your social accounts and take the pre-survey: 1. Login at www.influenster.com with your username: gavituto 2. Connect your social accounts and update your Influenster Score on the Influenster Badge page:www.influenster.com/badges 3. Complete our Brief "Holiday VoxBox 2012 Pre-Surveyâ€. Survey is accessible on your Profile Page under your â€œFun Fileâ€. (or log in and click here: http://www.influenster.com/surveys/show/id/81) Deadline to complete: TODAY, December 13, at 2pm EST. Please make sure that you enter your address correctly in the Pre-Survey. If you are chosen for the Holiday Box and your address is not valid, we will not be able to mail your box! You're already on the short list, so chances are good you'll be getting a VoxBox soon. Help us make it happen by completing these tasks! And while you're at it, follow us on Facebook and Twitter for announcements, contests, and more opportunities. Good luck! We'll announce the final qualifiers next week. - The Influenster Team To opt-out from emails from Influenster: http://www.influenster.com/email_optout



Quote: Congrats, You're Getting the Next Influenster Shipment!

Influenster
6:56 PM (4 hours ago)
Hi Maria,Donâ€™t worry, we haven't forgotten you! We bet you remember the VoxBox Pre-Survey we sent a few weeks back. Well, we're happy to inform you that you've been selected for the next Influenster shipment. YAY!! But first, we want to double check that your address is correct and that you still want in.Take a look at the address below and make sure that this is correct. If you want to make a change to the address, or are no longer interested in receiving the VoxBox, click the link below to change your answer. If the address is correct, and you do not want to opt-out, DON'T take the survey.  Please complete your changes by tomorrow, Friday, December 14th at 12pm EST.
To make changes click here: http://bit.ly/TYdg6nPlease note that this box includes products that may contain wheat, nut, or dairy. We recommend opting out if you are allergic to any of these items.Congrats and Happy Holidays!- Influenster Team


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 13, 2012)

I received an email too. I'm thinking maybe it was the Nov hair survey they sent out. I think that's the only survey I completed. Did anyone else fill that one out?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't get the holiday one...and I thought the hair one was a Latina one--wasn't that a question on the survey?  Anyway...I don't remember filling out a survey recently....but anyway...I'll take and try and review whatever they want!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an email for the Holiday VoxBox the other day, and one of the tasks it said I had to do was to connect my social accounts. Is that really required?


 I got the same email I already had most of my social accounts linked the only one I didn't was my instagram but I keep having issues and when I click the link to have it link it just refreshes the page? I even emailed them about the issue and no one got back to me.. But I don't think its required.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the holiday one...and I thought the hair one was a Latina one--wasn't that a question on the survey?  Anyway...I don't remember filling out a survey recently....but anyway...I'll take and try and review whatever they want!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wouldn't count it out just yet.  I checked the Inluenster web site and noticed that the Holiday task is still up and it states the deadline is today at 2 EST so I'm going to assume that not everyone who is receiving a Holiday box has been notified since the deadline isn't over yet.

I'm still waiting on my email!  *Crosses Fingers*  It would be my first vox box!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2012)

Is "The Next Influenster shipment" the holiday voxbox or something eles?
Likehttps://www.facebook.com/Influenster?fref=ts# Â·  Â· 14 hours ago 
 

  
Influenster You're correct! This is the Holiday VoxBox. We'll be alerting more recipients soon 
about an hour ago Â· Like Â· 2
 
 

 
Found this on Influenster's facebook.

and this :

 Influenster Hi Ladies - This is the Holiday VoxBox! We had a few members fill out surveys for Cosmo and Head &amp; Shoulders, but decided they'd be better suited for the Holiday VoxBox. Congrats!

Apparently it is the Holiday Voxbox.  I really want this box! But I did notice the deadline date keeps getting pushed back further and further  when I click on the Holiday Voxbox under my fun file...But they are giving out 10,000 of these so I think we have a pretty good chance, right?! Also I thought I would be auto qualified for the Crest but you have to complete all 6 tasks : which includes the survey. But the survey hasn't opened up yet. Anyone else notice this too?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

I just checked my spam folder and of course it was there! Thank goodness I had until 2pm today to fill out the survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got my official notice that I got the Holiday Vox Box!


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email I already had most of my social accounts linked the only one I didn't was my instagram but I keep having issues and when I click the link to have it link it just refreshes the page? I even emailed them about the issue and no one got back to me.. But I don't think its required.


 I have the EXACT same problem when I try to link my Instagram account! Let me know if you hear back from them!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my official notice that I got the Holiday Vox Box!


Me too! Except it's not in my fun file  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How can I review the stuff and do the tasks if it's not there...


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! Except it's not in my fun file  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How can I review the stuff and do the tasks if it's not there...


They will put it up if they want feedback. Don't be concerned, Influenster is slow on processing.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They will put it up if they want feedback. Don't be concerned, Influenster is slow on processing.


That's true. I'd forgotten how long it took to put up the beauty blogger box, and they're clearly much less organized with this one.


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got my email I'm in, very excited.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

:S no notice for me


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got an email too! Very excited!! Woop woop!


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> :S no notice for me


 me either but maybe they'll have another round of boxes to release next week! i'm not counting on it but I'm hoping for one


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

hope so , I got an email saying would be shipped, hope that's what it meant D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 17, 2012)

Just received my email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) yay!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay!! Got my email! So excited!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe I got accepted! I signed up a long time ago but never really looked into the website. About 3 weeks ago I kept getting e-mails from them saying I had been pre-selected. So I finally did a survey and all that other stuff and today got an e-mail saying I would be getting a Holiday VoxBox. But the thing is I don't even remember if I typed in my address correctly! I remember doing this late at night &amp; who knows what I typed in lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 17, 2012)

On a sidenote, I just saw myself on the All-Star Members picture board thingie! Everyone has a higher score than me though and I'm pretty sure its random...but yay for me for this one moment lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the EXACT same problem when I try to link my Instagram account! Let me know if you hear back from them!


 I havent heard back from them about it and I'm not sure that they will be contacting me about it. But instead I got an email to day that I will be receiving the Holiday VoxBox...


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 17, 2012)

For those worried about your connections, don't. In the past I have completed things (surveys, connections and vox box tasks) and it wouldn't show up for weeks. Then they would finally get around to fixing the bug. I think most of us have our connections in but very few of us have actual credit for them all so you aren't alone.


----------



## tabarhodes (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my e-mail tonight!  So excited.  This will be my first Influenster box.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 18, 2012)

Got my email! Thanks for the heads up, I would've definitely missed it just like I nearly missed my pre-qual survey email


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my email! Thanks for the heads up, I would've definitely missed it just like I nearly missed my pre-qual survey email


I have all of my beauty emails filtered into one folder otherwise I would miss a lot of them while I was doing wild spam deleting.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 18, 2012)

I got an email! Yea! I can't wait to see what's in the box! There was such a variety of questions!


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 18, 2012)

> I havent heard back from them about it and I'm not sure that they will be contacting me about it. But instead I got an email to day that I will be receiving the Holiday VoxBox...


 I'm getting the Holiday VoxBox as well so I guess it doesn't matter if I link my Instagram or not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't get an email and now I'm kind of sad. I just did the survey for the college box but I wanted a holiday box bad lolll. Maybe I'm just getting greedy!


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get an email and now I'm kind of sad. I just did the survey for the college box but I wanted a holiday box bad lolll. Maybe I'm just getting greedy!


 I didn't get an email for either and I'm feeling so neglected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still holding out hope though


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 18, 2012)

> I didn't get an email for either and I'm feeling so neglected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still holding out hope though


 I hope so too but I think it might be too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just really wanted something holiday themed but I guess it's not meant to be.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 18, 2012)

I received my email for the Holiday box yesterday.  This will be my first box.  Do you think it will be here before Christmas?


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 18, 2012)

So I got the presurvey email for the Holiday Box, (apparently whatever emails I had received from them went to spam so it was a total and complete fluke that I had seen this one there), even spying that I totally did a chair dance. Yesterday I got the email saying I was selected for it.

This being my first box from them, and not really looking at the site but to check it out and do some of the expert badges, I have a few questions: When should I expect it to be here? What should I do when I get it(aside from digging in and being ecstatic for the stuffs inside)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the presurvey email for the Holiday Box, (apparently whatever emails I had received from them went to spam so it was a total and complete fluke that I had seen this one there), even spying that I totally did a chair dance. Yesterday I got the email saying I was selected for it.
> 
> This being my first box from them, and not really looking at the site but to check it out and do some of the expert badges, I have a few questions: When should I expect it to be here? What should I do when I get it(aside from digging in and being ecstatic for the stuffs inside)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've only done 1 so far, so I'm not by any means an expert, but they'll put a little card in with it telling you what's next. there should be something for you to do to 'check it in' saying you got the box, and then there will be more stuff after that.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email for either and I'm feeling so neglected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still holding out hope though


 In my pre-qual email they said they will be sending out 10,000 of those boxes so don't lose hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got selected for this one as well!  It will be my first.  I am excited!


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only done 1 so far, so I'm not by any means an expert, but they'll put a little card in with it telling you what's next. there should be something for you to do to 'check it in' saying you got the box, and then there will be more stuff after that.


 Awesome thanks! How long did it take for you to get your first box?


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is "The Next Influenster shipment" the holiday voxbox or something eles?
> Likehttps://www.facebook.com/Influenster?fref=ts# Â·  Â· 14 hours ago
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

No Holiday Box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SAD.

But, I did get an email that I was a brand challenge winner for NOt Your Mothers, so that's a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 18, 2012)

yey! They're ready to be shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"The Influenster elves have been hard at work packing up the sleigh with 10,000 Holiday VoxBoxes! Are you hoping to find one of these under the tree? If you want a hint about the goodies inside, stop by our Twitter Party from 3-4pm EST today!"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

yay! so we will be getting them probably next week or even before, yay!


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I'm not receiving a holiday box either, but I did just get an email that I'm a brand challenge winner for B&amp;BW!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm not receiving a holiday box either, but I did just get an email that I'm a brand challenge winner for B&amp;BW!


 Ahh I'm so jelly! I really wanted to win that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congratulations to you and everyone else who won!


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Holiday Box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SAD.
> 
> But, I did get an email that I was a brand challenge winner for NOt Your Mothers, so that's a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm not receiving a holiday box either, but I did just get an email that I'm a brand challenge winner for B&amp;BW!


 Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 18, 2012)

What are the brand challenges?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Holiday Box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SAD.
> 
> But, I did get an email that I was a brand challenge winner for NOt Your Mothers, so that's a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm not receiving a holiday box either, but I did just get an email that I'm a brand challenge winner for B&amp;BW!


Congrats ladies! I got selected as one of the NYX winners. Yay for all of us


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 18, 2012)

I just joined, but I noticed my badge scores is not changing (still at 0). I hooked up a few accounts, I have done several reviews, shared things to my Pinterest, and so on. Is there some kind of time lapse?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 18, 2012)

they update every Thursday (?)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what did you win from NYX?


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 18, 2012)

> I just joined, but I noticed my badge scores is not changing (still at 0). I hooked up a few accounts, I have done several reviews, shared things to my Pinterest, and so on. Is there some kind of time lapse?


 I had the same problem and waited like a week before I asked on their FB. I never got a response but said I'd be done if it didn't change and I don't even get an answer. I don't know if I complained at the time it always gets updated or if my complaint did something. Lol anyway, it did update and it's gone up another point since then as well. So I guess it's just a lapse. Not sure what day they update. I still haven't gotten any kind of box or challenge though. =P


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 18, 2012)

i just got notified i won the bath and body works brand challenege and the goody brand challenege i did not expect to win so many! maybe thats why i did not get chosen to get this up coming box


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

congrats, but how do you get a challenge? do you have to get a product from the company sent trough influenster?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> congrats, but how do you get a challenge? do you have to get a product from the company sent trough influenster?


 Yep, once you get a Voxbox, the brands included then have brand challenges to complete.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined, but I noticed my badge scores is not changing (still at 0). I hooked up a few accounts, I have done several reviews, shared things to my Pinterest, and so on. Is there some kind of time lapse?


 They are slow. It will change and update but don't be surprised if it takes a couple of weeks.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what did you win from NYX?


 Lip glosses and I am not sure what else. Still waiting on it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are slow. It will change and update but don't be surprised if it takes a couple of weeks.
> 
> Lip glosses and I am not sure what else. Still waiting on it.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> exciting!! I wanna see what you get when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> post pickachurs pretty please? 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, once you get a Voxbox, the brands included then have brand challenges to complete.


 I see, ya this will be my first real voxbox...what I got before was dish washer -.-' hope the Holiday Voxbox which I'm almost certain I'm getting, will have lots of em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> exciting!! I wanna see what you get when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> post pickachurs pretty please?


 Will do once I get it


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so excited to see what we're getting! the boxes look pretty long and narrow, hmm... 

Can you guys remember what questions were on the surveys? 

What brand of hair brush you use (i'd be down with a new brush!)

What brand of facial mask (i love masks and hope we get one!)

If we send you a book will you read it (i said yes- i hope i get a book!)

Do you use lip gloss (more lip gloss?)

Do you have any allergies  (a food item?)

can anyone remember anything else?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't, but for free that sounds fine for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Dec 19, 2012)

Didnt they ask about shoes, cereal ,and a book too?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

I just finished the survey for the Crest 3D White Whitening Strips box. As much as I like having white teeth I still found those strips to hurt my teeth in the long run. My gums are still sore despite not having used it in about a week.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didnt they ask about shoes, cereal ,and a book too?


 oh- cereal! Now that you say that I do remember that- 

fuzzy about the shoe question... i have huge feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished the survey for the Crest 3D White Whitening Strips box. As much as I like having white teeth I still found those strips to hurt my teeth in the long run. My gums are still sore despite not having used it in about a week.


 I don't like the idea of sore gums, I've always wanted to try this out, cuz I'd like white teeth too, but having sore gums...meh


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh- cereal! Now that you say that I do remember that-
> 
> fuzzy about the shoe question... i have huge feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I may remember a shoe size question, but shoe size could have to do with socks. There is a new brush up for review, well, two new brushes by Goody. I'll bet we're getting one of those. I would love to get a book.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the idea of sore gums, I've always wanted to try this out, cuz I'd like white teeth too, but having sore gums...meh


I didnt have any sore gums, I guess it just depends. A lot of people have had sensitive teeth when using the strips but I never did.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didnt have any sore gums, I guess it just depends. A lot of people have had sensitive teeth when using the strips but I never did.


 I have extremely sensitive teeth, cuz I love eating sour things like limes with salts and green mangoes...with salt...and anything sour...with salt...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I've worn off the enamel on my teeth :S this would probably make it worse D:


----------



## diana16 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have extremely sensitive teeth, cuz I love eating sour things like limes with salts and green mangoes...with salt...and anything sour...with salt...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I've worn off the enamel on my teeth :S this would probably make it worse D:


lol then yeah these arent for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw now im craving a mango  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

awww I'm sorry!! My bad! XD


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 20, 2012)

Did you notice now? If you click on the book badge you can review books. They don't have very many pages, though. I could only do two reviews.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious if anyone knows since I'm still fairly new to influenster... About how long does it take before you're offered a box?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious if anyone knows since I'm still fairly new to influenster... About how long does it take before you're offered a box?


 It varies, there's no set time...you get offered one when they are looking for people who fit your profile and demographics. I waited probably six m onths for my first one...but I have gotten 3 so far.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 20, 2012)

> It varies, there's no set time...you get offered one when they are looking for people who fit your profile and demographics. I waited probably six m onths for my first one...but I have gotten 3 so far.Â


 Six months?! Goodness.. I hope mine doesn't take that long! I thought I would've fit the most recent boxes pretty well... Maybe they think I'm too new? I'm running out of things to review and answer! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It varies, there's no set time...you get offered one when they are looking for people who fit your profile and demographics. I waited probably six m onths for my first one...but I have gotten 3 so far.
> ...


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I swear there's no rhyme or reason behind it, they kept me waiting so long that I gave up and forgot about it, and then was shocked when I got an email that I was getting one, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what happened to me too. They've been putting out a lot more boxes recently though. When I joined, they had only had a few boxes.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I swear there's no rhyme or reason behind it, they kept me waiting so long that I gave up and forgot about it, and then was shocked when I got an email that I was getting one, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here!  LOL!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 20, 2012)

> I swear there's no rhyme or reason behind it, they kept me waiting so long that I gave up and forgot about it, and then was shocked when I got an email that I was getting one, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol well hopefully I'll get lucky one of these days and randomly get one! =)


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 20, 2012)

hey everyone I am really new to Influenster so I was just wondering what are the challenges or brand challenges?


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone I am really new to Influenster so I was just wondering what are the challenges or brand challenges?


usually stuff like "make a blog post about blahblah" or "take a picture of you using blahblah". Do all of them, and you get a chance to win stuff from that brand.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone get their holiday voxbox yet?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get their holiday voxbox yet?


 Not me but I just did a quick look on Influenster's FB page and somebody has received theirs!

Quaker Real Medleys Oatmeal, NYC New York Color Liquid Lipshine, Kiss Nail Dress, EBOOST, Goody QuikStyle Brush and some people got a Montagne Jeunesse Face Mask.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds nice I can't wait for mine! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klgrose2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my holiday voxbox!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice! I can't wait for mine, but I won't check spoilers XD


----------



## klgrose2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll just saw, it's pretty awesome in my opinion!


----------



## klgrose2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Say*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

yay now I'm more excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *klgrose2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my holiday voxbox!!


PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 21, 2012)

PICTURES FROM INFLUENSTER FB PAGE!

Omg I'm so excited to try that brush, I've been coveting it for so long!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm so excited for the 

brush!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

lol so much for not looking, I clicked without thinking and by the time I realized what I was looking at it was too late...but that box looks amazing!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 21, 2012)

I checked the Influenster facebook page just to find out when the boxes would be shipped and someone posted a picture of their box, by the time I looked it was way too late.  Oh well!  Very cool box and can't beat the price.


----------



## dd62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if they done picking recipients or are they going to send out another batch of emails?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if they done picking recipients or are they going to send out another batch of emails?


 I think they're done for the Holiday one.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 22, 2012)

Woohoo! I got my box today!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 22, 2012)

I received my box as well.  I'm super excited about, it's a really cool box.  I'll post pictures in a bit.

I received the face mask but it's in chocolate.  I hate chocolate.  Boooo!  But I'm putting it on my face and not eating it so I will give it a try.

Also I received the half round brush which doesn't work very well with my hair.  I would prefer the paddle brush. Would anyone like to trade?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine came! Same time as my Julep mystery bag and like that's two my packages. My dad was like -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;; and I was like IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!! (Okay, it's not because my birthday is tomorrow, but I am having lots of fun).

I didn't really look at spoilers this time around but I got

padded brush, quaker oatmeal, eboost, nail fashion strips, NYC lip gloss, $25 off your first purchase at sole society (too bad I've already bought so many things there ;A
I feel like it's almost more worth it than the Julep box because I got so many dupes in my julep box &gt;| And I guess 'cause this was free.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 22, 2012)

Montague Jeunesse Chocolate Facial Masque

Quaker Oaks Real Medleys Apple Walnut Oatmeal

NYC Liquid Lipshine in Nude York City (cute name)

Eboost in Acai Pomegrante

Kiss Nail Dress

Goody Quikstyle Half Rounded Brush

I like this box like I mentioned above I'm not fond of the chocolate masque but I'll try it.  Plus I would prefer the paddle brush over the half rounded one.  The oatmeal seems good and I think the lip gloss will go right with my skin tone.  I've never had an eboost but I'm excited to try it.  Also the nail strips look awesome I can't wait to try those either.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 22, 2012)

Gaa, guess I won't get mine till Monday + I hope I get the half round brush!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 23, 2012)

I finally got an email from Influenster to take a survey for a box ... and it was for dish soap. I can't complain much only because it's all free... but would like a box a little more exciting than dish soap! lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got a Holiday Voxbox!!! 




 because I didn't 



 Anyway I got an email from them saying I was a candidate for a favorite Influenster product...product as in one..so I logged in and its for dish soap...



  Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got a Holiday Voxbox!!!
> 
> ...


Haha I just took that survey too.

I am grateful for all products! Even house hold stuff.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 23, 2012)

I took the survey too! But at least we are getting something free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Dec 23, 2012)

Question for some of you influensters. next to some of the badges or whatnot, some have a check mark, if you completed it, but some of mine have a plus sign instead of a check. What does the plus sign mean?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 23, 2012)

The plus sign just means that you can do more for that certain area





Thats what it shows when I hover over the Write Beauty Queen Reviews section. I have no idea when it will turn into a check mark but I suspect it won't. At the bottom of the page it also says that the plus sign means that you completed the task more than once and you need to repeat for different pages to increase your score.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm new to Influenster and MUT, and I received my holiday voxbox not too long ago. The brush got me excited since I was reading a blog about it somewhere. How do I get my score higher on influenster? Ive taken surveys and written reviews....


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Influenster and MUT, and I received my holiday voxbox not too long ago. The brush got me excited since I was reading a blog about it somewhere. How do I get my score higher on influenster? Ive taken surveys and written reviews....


 Connect your social media networks - facebook, twitter, blog, instagram, etc.  I've only connected facebook and twitter because I don't have/use other social media.  I'm pretty active on twitter and my Influenster badge score is 81.  Granted I don't know if 81 is high or not...but I joined in August (at that time, I didn't touch my profile/fill out surveys) and started filling out badge surveys in late-November.  I've qualified for the Cosmo voxbox and got a pre-qual survey for the dish soap.  I didn't pre-qual for Holiday voxbox.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 26, 2012)

they're sending a book to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're sending a book to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! Just got that email as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! Just got that email as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have it as well.  I'm very excited.  I need a good book to read.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

i got a pre survey for dish soap, did anyone else get that recently?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're sending a book to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Roger that, I got this too! Yay for new books from undiscovered authors. Sometimes those are the most amazing!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Roger that, I got this too! Yay for new books from undiscovered authors. Sometimes those are the most amazing!


 yesss, plus I haven't read a book (unless it was a college textbook) in sooo long! i'm super duper excited haha


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 27, 2012)

Same here for the book!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 27, 2012)

&amp; i got my holiday voxbox today with the mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 27, 2012)

Ooooh super jealous of all of you who are getting the book! I got my Holiday VoxBox yesterday and it was awesome! The gloss is really nice!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 27, 2012)

A book?!?! Sooo jealous!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 27, 2012)

Did it say when we would find out about getting in for the dish soap?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did it say when we would find out about getting in for the dish soap?


Are they still doing the Palmolive one or is this a new one? I did Palmolive in October.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got an email to take a Rugrats survey for the Mother Bear Badge. I'll go ahead and take it, but I don't have any kids! LOL


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email to take a Rugrats survey for the Mother Bear Badge. I'll go ahead and take it, but I don't have any kids! LOL


 i did too! lol no kids here but im still taking it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email to take a Rugrats survey for the Mother Bear Badge. I'll go ahead and take it, but I don't have any kids! LOL


 I did too lol I guess I'll take it too...

Also I got my vox box with no mask, but that's fine since I actually buy those masks they are sending out to begin with and I love em, also I'm not getting the book, but I do love what I got in my vox box, so I don't mind...except for the nail sticker thingies...they are super tacky(at least for my taste)...


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 27, 2012)

> i did too! lol no kids here but im still taking it


 I also got this! I didn't unlock that badge nor do I have kids... Lol I'm trying to go ahead and take the survey though. I want something I'll actually like... Like beauty stuff which is my highest score!


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 27, 2012)

I took the survey also...I don't have kids either lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got this! I didn't unlock that badge nor do I have kids... Lol I'm trying to go ahead and take the survey though. I want something I'll actually like... Like beauty stuff which is my highest score!


 
Me too! I didn't unlock the Mother Bear badge either or have kids. Weird. Before it wanted me to do the Dingo Lingo one too.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the survey too and no kids (that i can use as a tax deduction). I do have god children, so I counted that as having kids. I treat them pretty well and see them often, I just get to send them home at the end of the day.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think i unlocked the mom badge on the old influenster site, but only because i wanted more badges lol but on the new influenster i have not unlocked it. either way i do have a younger sister so if there is something for kids it would go to her


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 28, 2012)

lucky girls getting the book! i used the nail strips as an accent nail for christmas. i really like the sally hansen ones better!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 28, 2012)

I am super jealous of those who are getting a book. I wonder how one qualifies for that? I got the book club badge and participated in that category. Please let us know what book it is, when you get it.

I haven't gotten the Holiday Voxbox yet, nor tracking number. Oh well. It took a long time to get mine last time, too.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super jealous of those who are getting a book. I wonder how one qualifies for that? I got the book club badge and participated in that category. Please let us know what book it is, when you get it.
> 
> I haven't gotten the Holiday Voxbox yet, nor tracking number. Oh well. It took a long time to get mine last time, too.


 I remember taking the survey for the Holiday Vox Box and one of the questions being if they sent a book would your read and review it.  I love to read so I picked yes.  I believe the people who receive the Holiday Box and are under the right demographic to receive the book and picked that they would read and review the book would get the book in the mail.

Mine hasn't come yet but as I left for work this morning the fedex guy was just getting to my door.   I wanted to get out the car and grab it but I decided I would wait until after I get home.  It's sort of like a small surprise!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember taking the survey for the Holiday Vox Box and one of the questions being if they sent a book would your read and review it.  I love to read so I picked yes.  I believe the people who receive the Holiday Box and are under the right demographic to receive the book and picked that they would read and review the book would get the book in the mail.
> 
> Mine hasn't come yet but as I left for work this morning the fedex guy was just getting to my door.   I wanted to get out the car and grab it but I decided I would wait until after I get home.  It's sort of like a small surprise!


I did say I would, but then I think they asked if I liked horror novels or something like that, and I honestly told them "no." Scary stories are okay, but I don't read horror. Does anyone else remember that, or am I confused?


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 31, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did say I would, but then I think they asked if I liked horror novels or something like that, and I honestly told them "no." Scary stories are okay, but I don't read horror. Does anyone else remember that, or am I confused?


No, I remember that as well - thank you for bringing that up! I was kind of bummed that I wasn't getting a book, but this may be why!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't wait to get mine. Bring on the horror!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2013)

I got my prize for the NYC brand challenge today! A little bummed because I got a clear lipgloss...but hey, it's free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my prize for the NYC brand challenge today! A little bummed because I got a clear lipgloss...but hey, it's free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone else get theirs yet?


No but I am supposed to so maybe mine will come too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On the plus side, the clear gloss smells nice (kind of vanilla-y and sweet) and isn't a bit sticky, so will be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I lurve vanilla so now I am definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 4, 2013)

My book came in the mail this morning.  It's sitting in my car but I have forgotten the name already.  I'll have to make a post when I get home.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2013)

I also ended up getting my Not Your MOther's prize today...a full size Way To Grow shampoo and conditioner. They smell great and are sulfate free, excited to try them!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my prize for the NYC brand challenge today! A little bummed because I got a clear lipgloss...but hey, it's free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone else get theirs yet?


yep. mine arrived today and i threw it on the counter with a "booo". yep, it's free but it will go to my sister. i don't need clear gloss. i can't even convince myself i need clear gloss.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yep. mine arrived today and i threw it on the counter with a "booo". yep, it's free but it will go to my sister. i don't need clear gloss. i can't even convince myself i need clear gloss.


I was definitely hoping for something a bit better, but that prize is so *meh*


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yep. mine arrived today and i threw it on the counter with a "booo". yep, it's free but it will go to my sister. i don't need clear gloss. i can't even convince myself i need clear gloss.


Funny how people see it differently. I love it because it can go over most of my lip products without changing the color. It's especially nice if it is scented nicely.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 5, 2013)

I got my prize from KISS about a week ago, a pair of their EZ lashes (the ones with the red strings hanging off the ends) and some pretty jeweled nail stickers, pretty awesome IMO. This was from their Beauty Bloggers Voxbox which seems like forever-ago.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 5, 2013)

I like my mentha lip shine from Bath and Body Works (the plain peppermint in the light green tube), but any other clear gloss type thing is a no-go for me.


----------



## Lainy (Jan 5, 2013)

This is my first voxbox....How do I do the brand challenges?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 6, 2013)

Brand challenges will show up after a few weeks, just to make sure you've used and tried the products. They're pretty easy.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2013)

My first experience with KISS nail dress, I've only tried using a sample on one nail before.

While they didn't last a week, they still look really cool on the nails and I received many compliments at the Christmas parties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 6, 2013)

Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you got a pretty design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kirari (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my prize for the NYC brand challenge today! A little bummed because I got a clear lipgloss...but hey, it's free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone else get theirs yet?


 I got mine in Saturday, and yeah, it was a clear gloss.  While, I'm not a big fan of clear gloss, I thought it felt good and and I loved the the taste.  I thought it was more cotton candy-ish than vanilla, though. 

I understand why they probably sent a clear gloss, as it's a neutral item that dosn't need to match skin tones.  I know I wouldn't want to deal with the complaints if they sent out a random assortment of colors, lol.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got an email and looks like im getting the dish soap, anyone else?

UPDATE: I just received it in the mail and surprised we are getting 3 full sized ones?(16 oz)


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email and looks like im getting the dish soap, anyone else?


 I'm getting it too


----------



## mstlcmn (Jan 7, 2013)

I got the same box today too! No email or anything, it was a surprise


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email and looks like im getting the dish soap, anyone else?
> 
> UPDATE: I just received it in the mail and surprised we are getting 3 full sized ones?(16 oz)


Wow. I got this in October of last year. They must not have gotten enough responses. This is great stuff!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 7, 2013)

I got the dish soap today too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Weird how getting something for free makes me want to do the dishes (or at least not dread them). How important is it that I share a bottle with a friend (as the e-mail instructs)? Not sure I have any friends that will use it, and pretty sure even if I did they would not blog/tweet/post about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so excited to have gotten the email for being in the dish soap as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was sad when I didn't get it the first time it does make you wanna do the dishes more huh haha love


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email and looks like im getting the dish soap, anyone else?
> 
> UPDATE: I just received it in the mail and surprised we are getting 3 full sized ones?(16 oz)


Oh Yay! Im getting that too! Just got the e-mail


----------



## Jacinta (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine in Saturday, and yeah, it was a clear gloss.  While, I'm not a big fan of clear gloss, I thought it felt good and and I loved the the taste.  I thought it was more cotton candy-ish than vanilla, though.
> 
> I understand why they probably sent a clear gloss, as it's a neutral item that dosn't need to match skin tones.  I know I wouldn't want to deal with the complaints if they sent out a random assortment of colors, lol.


 Haha, I was reading this after seeing a post about the dish soap and thought, she seriously tasted it????  Lol.  I can be a little blonde at times!  I received the lip gloss as well and was pleasantly surprised!  I was going to give the gloss away on my blog, but after a friend of mine said how much she loved the taste of hers, I decided to keep it to myself.  The flavor was great and the formula as not sticky at all.  I love it!

I also received the dish soap.  I am very appreciative, but did anyone else have bottles that leaked?  Mine did a little, but I think others had leaky bottles as well.  I was just curious.  The green one was my favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the dish soap today too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Weird how getting something for free makes me want to do the dishes (or at least not dread them). How important is it that I share a bottle with a friend (as the e-mail instructs)? Not sure I have any friends that will use it, and pretty sure even if I did they would not blog/tweet/post about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I got excited too, I guess cause I only expected to get one but since I got three different ones that made me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my dish soap but all the bottles broke and it was leaking all over the package. I have never had this happen before, I honestly don't know what to do. help?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my dish soap but all the bottles broke and it was leaking all over the package. I have never had this happen before, I honestly don't know what to do. help?


EMail Influenster's customer service and let them know since you can't blog about a mess. I imagine they will just have you use the other two and give your opinions, etc.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks for the advice. All three of the bottle broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the advice. All three of the bottle broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Apologies I didn't read close enough. I would definitely let them know since you can possibly do anything with a mess. Sounds like it wasn't treated with care. Maybe they can send you a new one.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh Yay! Im getting that too! Just got the e-mail


 yay! me too!


----------



## MissTK (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm getting dish soap too! I'm just excited about getting picked for something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

I also go tthe dish soap today! Never got a confirmation after I took the initial survey, so I didn't know I was actually getting it. Happy surprise! All three smell so good.


----------



## JessP (Jan 7, 2013)

> I also go tthe dish soap today! Never got a confirmation after I took the initial survey, so I didn't know I was actually getting it. Happy surprise! All three smell so good.


 Quick side note, Michaela - your new haircut is gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also go tthe dish soap today! Never got a confirmation after I took the initial survey, so I didn't know I was actually getting it. Happy surprise! All three smell so good.
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 8, 2013)

i got an email saying i was picked..  what comes in the box? just soap?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got an email saying i was picked..  what comes in the box? just soap?


 Three huge (16 oz!) soaps (a Lime Basil scent, Lemon Thyme, and White Tea Ginger) an info card, and a few $1.50 off coupons.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup, what she said. Here's my photo from when I did it in October. They are big bottles and the Ginger White Tea makes the house smell really nice.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

Just tried out the Lemon Thyme one and loved it - the lemon scent is fresh and not too strong (so it didn't smell like Lemon Pledge or something). I am always a little skeptical of dish soaps that smell really good thanks to the Gain ones, which were useless...but these work just as well as regular Palmolive and cut grease really well. Cute bottle doesn't hurt, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a nag, but what was the book you bookworms got? I want to look it up on Amazon and read about it, so I can hurry up and decide if I'm jealous or not.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a nag, but what was the book you bookworms got? I want to look it up on Amazon and read about it, so I can hurry up and decide if I'm jealous or not.


I haven't gotten mine yet. Will letcha know when I do.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten mine yet. Will letcha know when I do.


 same! i can't wait.. i really need a good book to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so excited though!


----------



## Totem (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm actually excited to try the dish soap now! I like to wash and clean more during flu season. I like Palmolive.

Got my Kiss and NYC prizes too. Black lace nails, eyelashes and the gloss, that I can wear over lipstick.


----------



## Kirari (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I was reading this after seeing a post about the dish soap and thought, she seriously tasted it????  Lol.  I can be a little blonde at times!  I received the lip gloss as well and was pleasantly surprised!  I was going to give the gloss away on my blog, but after a friend of mine said how much she loved the taste of hers, I decided to keep it to myself.  The flavor was great and the formula as not sticky at all.  I love it!
> 
> I also received the dish soap.  I am very appreciative, but did anyone else have bottles that leaked?  Mine did a little, but I think others had leaky bottles as well.  I was just curious.  The green one was my favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I've seen flavored bubble solution before, but never flavored dish soap.  I'd say I couldn't see myself tasting it if they did, but then I'd be lying, lol.

I've got a new thing in my Influenster "Fun File" for a badge for a school contest.  Something about an award for a school to use towards going green.  I guess I'm getting jaded with Influenster, because the requirements looked like a pain in the butt to mess with.  I think my infatuation with them has waned quite a bit since the new launch.


----------



## alicat130 (Jan 8, 2013)

I received the NYC lip gloss and the packaging was huge! There was definitely a waste of packaging. 

I'm waiting on the dish soap and my Bath &amp; Body Works grand prize. I hope they get here soon!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 8, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


same! i can't wait.. i really need a good book to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so excited though!
The book I received is called Hiding in Sunshine.  I'm sorry I can't tell you the author because I'm at work but it's written by a dad and daughter duo!  I haven't cracked it open yet but I hope to do so this weekend.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a nag, but what was the book you bookworms got? I want to look it up on Amazon and read about it, so I can hurry up and decide if I'm jealous or not.


Ok back with details. I just got mine. It is called Hiding in Sunshine and the authors are John Stuart and Caitlyn Stuart. Looks like a thriller. It actually sounds really good. Will letcha know after I read it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok back with details. I just got mine. It is called Hiding in Sunshine and the authors are John Stuart and Caitlyn Stuart. Looks like a thriller. It actually sounds really good. Will letcha know after I read it.


 ahh, i hope that i get my book soon! i read a little about it on amazon and it sounds really good =)


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got that same school thing in my fun file and my feelings are pretty much the same as yours, not that I don't think it isn't a good idea but I'm just not interested in putting forth that much effort into something that my daughters' school might not be into.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 8, 2013)

The challenges are up for the Holiday 2012 Vox Box


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The challenges are up for the Holiday 2012 Vox Box


 Thanks for the HU!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

omg thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 9, 2013)

I got my soap box today! I was very excited to get these full sized bottles! There was a bit of leakage in the box but looking at the way the cap is designed it didn't Suprise me. It was wrapped well but we all know how shipping is. I just simply cleaned the bottles off with some warm water and it was awesome! I can't wait to try these out I love the bottles and never had these scents lets get to scrubbing! Yipee


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 9, 2013)

an update on my situation. influenster cs said that they can't do anything  about what happened, and they can't send out another box. so i'm screwed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 9, 2013)

Just curious.. The soap will be my first box from influenster... Do the boxes come in the mail or are they delivered to your door via ups or FedEx? I got the email saying I'm getting it but haven't gotten anything yet...


----------



## diana16 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious.. The soap will be my first box from influenster... Do the boxes come in the mail or are they delivered to your door via ups or FedEx? I got the email saying I'm getting it but haven't gotten anything yet...


It will come from usps


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my soap box today! I was very excited to get these full sized bottles! There was a bit of leakage in the box but looking at the way the cap is designed it didn't Suprise me. It was wrapped well but we all know how shipping is. I just simply cleaned the bottles off with some warm water and it was awesome! I can't wait to try these out I love the bottles and never had these scents lets get to scrubbing! Yipee


 I was surprised to receive the soap box today because I didn't get an e-mail from influenster stating that I was 'in' after taking the pre-qualifying survey.

My lemon thyme leaked a bit because the cap wasn't on properly, but luckily it didn't destroy the entire package.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 9, 2013)

Just to let everyone know the ending survey for the Cosmo box is up!


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my soap box today! I was very excited to get these full sized bottles! There was a bit of leakage in the box but looking at the way the cap is designed it didn't Suprise me. It was wrapped well but we all know how shipping is. I just simply cleaned the bottles off with some warm water and it was awesome! I can't wait to try these out I love the bottles and never had these scents lets get to scrubbing! Yipee
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 9, 2013)

> It will come from usps


 Ok thank you! =) hopefully I'll get it soon!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 10, 2013)

I used my Lime Basil Palmolive Fresh Infusions today and it smells just like the lime sherbet I like to eat. Not too strong of a scent, and it bubbled up pretty nicely. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

that one is actually my favorite scent of the 3! it smells so yummeh!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

I love the lemon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't tried the other two. I don't usually like lime scents much but this one seems nice.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email and looks like im getting the dish soap, anyone else?
> 
> UPDATE: I just received it in the mail and surprised we are getting 3 full sized ones?(16 oz)


 Hooray! I got that too! I can't believe they actually sent that, soooo heavy! They smell nice too!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 11, 2013)

I took the pre-qualifying survey for the soap but never got an email so I assume I wasn't picked but my influenster profile has a check-in link for the soap? I don't know what's going on but I can't believe I'm jealous of soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took the pre-qualifying survey for the soap but never got an email so I assume I wasn't picked but my influenster profile has a check-in link for the soap? I don't know what's going on but I can't believe I'm jealous of soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never got an email (even in spam), but mine showed up...so maybe you'll get it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know the book info. I have been lazy about Influenster the past week. I should get it in gear next week.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 12, 2013)

I got my dish soap today.... or at least I got the box the dish soap was once in...

This is really going to make you guys LOL my box was opened and the dish soap gone, no signs of it leaking in the box or anything like that. It was just opened and gone (who takes dishsoap?! lol) and there was a note on the outside of the box from the post office.  So I got a empty box... lolol


----------



## diana16 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my dish soap today.... or at least I got the box the dish soap was once in...
> 
> This is really going to make you guys LOL my box was opened and the dish soap gone, no signs of it leaking in the box or anything like that. It was just opened and gone (who takes dishsoap?! lol) and there was a note on the outside of the box from the post office.  So I got a empty box... lolol


Lol what? I have never seen this happen, why would someone take dishsoap? I hope influenster will send you another package.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh no that box is so lol I was laughing so hard about this but I really am sorry that your soap was missing thats not cool at all! I cant remember how my box was sealed so cont remember how hard it was to open for someone to get into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow funny yet not funny! People sucks!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh no that box is so lol I was laughing so hard about this but I really am sorry that your soap was missing thats not cool at all! I cant remember how my box was sealed so cont remember how hard it was to open for someone to get into it


 Don't worry I am laughing about it too lol! Who takes dish soap?! lol

I emailed them a little bit ago but probably wont hear anything till Monday I'll let you guys know if they do or not. I just hope if they don't it doesn't affect my score or eligibility for future boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 12, 2013)

wow people is unbelievable sometimes! I hope Influenster sends you another


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 13, 2013)

I think maybe you should complain to the postal service too!! I never got a note from them lol We care yet they sent you a empty box?!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my dish soap today.... or at least I got the box the dish soap was once in...
> 
> This is really going to make you guys LOL my box was opened and the dish soap gone, no signs of it leaking in the box or anything like that. It was just opened and gone (who takes dishsoap?! lol) and there was a note on the outside of the box from the post office.  So I got a empty box... lolol


 



  "...because of the great volume handled and the rapid processing"... of my dishes


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 13, 2013)

Right! lol The note really kills me too because its not like the items were damaged, there's nothing left to damage haha

I'm going to ask my mail guy what he thinks when I see him on Monday I looked online and I can file a report for the theft of it too which I think I will do as well.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 14, 2013)

Got an email back from Influenster and they said 

Quote: Hi Ashley,   We're so sorry to hear that! We will resend this box as soon as possible.
 
Thanks!
I think that's really cool of them I will keep you guys posted, hopefully the same dish soap thief wont see it and be like OH a second one lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

That's nice of them you will be getting a replacement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully you actually get it this time


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 15, 2013)

I just joined Influenster and not sure exactly how it works but I didn't take a survey or get an email telling me I was getting something but I got the 3 dish detergents.  Very nice surprise!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Influenster and not sure exactly how it works but I didn't take a survey or get an email telling me I was getting something but I got the 3 dish detergents.  Very nice surprise!


Just make sure after you get it you login to the site and do the tasks. Doing that will help you get more goodies.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone heard anything about the college voxbox brand challenges yet? Any winners?


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 16, 2013)

I did all the stuff I could do so far.  The site kind of confuses me but I'm doing my best to figure it out.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got this in the email:



> You're gonna want to take a seat before you hear this news... We're pleased to announce that you've been selected as a winner of the Fall 2012 Palmolive Fresh Infusions Brand Challenge! We'd like to thank you for your participation and for spreading the word about Palmolive. You've shown your chops as an Influenster, so in just a few weeks, you'll be receiving a gift pack from Palmolive containing:
> 
> 
> Colgate Optic White Toothpaste
> ...


 Woohoo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this in the email:
> 
> Woohoo!


 That's nice! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this in the email:
> 
> Woohoo!


 That's awesome! I just got the Palmolive bottles, and will be looking to your blog post for ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's nice! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I just got the Palmolive bottles, and will be looking to your blog post for ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you and ok!


----------



## Souly (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this in the email:
> 
> Woohoo!


 Awesome! I'm so glad someone from MUT won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a brand challenge winner for the Crest 3D White!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a brand challenge winner for the Crest 3D White!


 
Me too! Yay!!  &amp; Broadway imPRESS!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay time to finish up my holiday voxbox challenges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are you guys getting?(curious XD)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are you guys getting?(curious XD)


 Crest 3D White arctic fresh toothpaste &amp; multicare mouthwash.   imPRESS color kit &amp; kiss nail dress from Broadway Nails


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Crest 3D White arctic fresh toothpaste &amp; multicare mouthwash.   imPRESS color kit &amp; kiss nail dress from Broadway Nails


 NICE! did you guys get to test out  the whitestrips? or what were you reviewing?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NICE! did you guys get to test out  the whitestrips? or what were you reviewing?


 yes it was the white strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes it was the white strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to try them for the longest time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't get an invite for this though, oh well XD


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to try them for the longest time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't get an invite for this though, oh well XD


 they're awesome! awws.. I'm sure that you'll get an invite for something better ;D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

haha I hope so, do they actually work?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I hope so, do they actually work?


 yes! they work for me and my boyfriend :] i don't exactly do it 20 days straight.. i do it every other day.. or every 3 days. it depends.. haha


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I hope so, do they actually work?


 I got the intensive strips - which there were only 7 strips and you can use them for up to 2 hours. I definitely noticed a huge improvement!! It would've been nice to use other Crest 3D products with the strips to see more of a result.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the intensive strips - which there were only 7 strips and you can use them for up to 2 hours. I definitely noticed a huge improvement!! It would've been nice to use other Crest 3D products with the strips to see more of a result.


 I want to try them...but $50 ish? Meh I can buy make up w that XD(like I need any more...)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a question (kind of embarrassing, but hey, whatever).  I just recently got my Influenster invite, and for about a week now, I've been logging in every day.  I've unlocked my 5 expert badges, I have a few of the lifestyle badges (like the mom one), I've been writing reviews of products, completed surveys, done everything that pops up in the little task fields on my profile, linked my FB/twitter/blog/pinterest, and I feel like I've been doing quite a bit.... the problem?  My score is at ZERO. On everything.  

There are a few things I haven't done - I haven't sent my 5 invites (need one? just ask!) because of my friends, I am the "influenster", and most of my friends/family either work or are too busy to do surveys and stuff, so they kind of look to me for recommendations.  Also, when I try to do the "answer a question" section, every time I click Answer it takes me to a "oh, you must be lost" page.  Grrr. I'm not lost, just trying to do what you asked me to do, darn it!!!

So are there page issues that I should email tech about?  Problems where my tasks aren't applying right so I should email admin?  Do I need to send out invites first to even start earning points?  Or am I just that lame? Apparently, "enabler on MuT" doesn't get you any points, lol

Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

I think sometimes it takes them a while to update stuff. And no, you don't need to send invites, I haven't and my lame score is 65 XD


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2013)

Influenster only updates their site and the scores like once a week.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question (kind of embarrassing, but hey, whatever).  I just recently got my Influenster invite, and for about a week now, I've been logging in every day.  I've unlocked my 5 expert badges, I have a few of the lifestyle badges (like the mom one), I've been writing reviews of products, completed surveys, done everything that pops up in the little task fields on my profile, linked my FB/twitter/blog/pinterest, and I feel like I've been doing quite a bit.... the problem?  My score is at ZERO. On everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Influenster only updates their site and the scores like once a week.


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think sometimes it takes them a while to update stuff. And no, you don't need to send invites, I haven't and my lame score is 65 XD


 Once a WEEK??? You'd think they could give a girl a little warning... lol.  I was feeling so unloved and unpopular 




 Thanks for letting me know I don't have to send invites to get my score up!  I'll give it another week, if it's still way low then I'll email them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

OH HELL YES! Finally updated, I'm at a 73.  Thank goodness, lol.  I was really not feeling the love there for awhile!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

> OH HELL YES! Finally updated, I'm at a 73. Â Thank goodness, lol. Â I was really not feeling the love there for awhile!


 Lolll I've got a 76 and I haven't really done anything. I wonder how the compute the scores? Anyway, congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten 2 boxes since I signed up for influenster and its been pretty fun tbh


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm at 85  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap in Lime Basil yesterday because of all the great reviews I've seen on YouTube by ladies who got the 3 dishsoaps from Influenster. I smelled the other 2 at Wal-Mart and I the only one I like is the Lime Basil. I used it today and I can't say enough about the smell and the bubbles. I think it's better than the Palmolive Clean Sponge dish soap I've been using for the last 6 months.  As of right now, I will definitely be purchasing the Lime Basil dish soap next time I run out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 1, 2013)

I completely ignored Influenster for the past month, other than telling them that I got the holiday box. Today they emailed me to say I should be getting a beauty box, because I earned the college box badge. I did everything within my power (no videos or blog stuff) for that box, but I'm still surprised, because I slacked so hard on the holiday box.

I think though, with Influenster, they seem to care a lot about how active I am on my social networks. I use Pinterest and Twitter like crazy, so I think that is why they don't penalize me for not having a blog or not linking my Youtube. It does not seem to matter that I only use Twitter to enter sweepstakes. lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely ignored Influenster for the past month, other than telling them that I got the holiday box. Today they emailed me to say I should be getting a beauty box, because I earned the college box badge. I did everything within my power (no videos or blog stuff) for that box, but I'm still surprised, because I slacked so hard on the holiday box.
> 
> I think though, with Influenster, they seem to care a lot about how active I am on my social networks. I use Pinterest and Twitter like crazy, so I think that is why they don't penalize me for not having a blog or not linking my Youtube. It does not seem to matter that I only use Twitter to enter sweepstakes. lol


 
Awesome!! I hope I can get into the next beauty box - I've been slacking too but caught up &amp; did all the stuff for the holiday box.

So far I've been the brand challenge winner for Energy sheets, NYC New York Color, Broadway Nails &amp; Crest 3D!  Hope it keeps on coming!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

I did most of the holiday box stuff, cuz _ _I don't have android or iphone and can't add the instagram stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get this box, but I don't think so. And wow! You won  a bunch, lucky girl! Was that all from this holiday box?(except the crest ofc)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did most of the holiday box stuff, cuz _ _I don't have android or iphone and can't add the instagram stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get this box, but I don't think so. And wow! You won  a bunch, lucky girl! Was that all from this holiday box?(except the crest ofc)


 No it was from the College Voxbox! We won't expect to see the Holiday winners until a few months since the survey was just released!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No it was from the College Voxbox! We won't expect to see the Holiday winners until a few months since the survey was just released!


 Really? How long does it usually take?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? How long does it usually take?


 Few months. I thiiink I got the College Voxbox the end of October.  They probably give us a month or so to review the items, and then a month or two to announce winners. And theeeeen more waiting to get your prizes!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Few months. I thiiink I got the College Voxbox the end of October.  They probably give us a month or so to review the items, and then a month or two to announce winners. And theeeeen more waiting to get your prizes!


 Oh well, not like I'll win XD


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? How long does it usually take?


Yes, it does take awhile. On January 17 I was sent an email that I won a brand challenge from an October box. It was a nice surprise.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh well, not like I'll win XD


 You never know!! I'm surprised that I win stuff and I NEVER win anything!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my brand challenge winners box today. All 3 are nice full size products.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my brand challenge winners box today. All 3 are nice full size products.


I LOVE that softsoap body wash! It's fruity but citrusy enough for mornings. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Daylylah! The softsoap body wash looks like it smells good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 3, 2013)

Just hopped on the influenster train! Still trying to figure out how to work it, so I might have to do some browsing through this topic :]


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just hopped on the influenster train! Still trying to figure out how to work it, so I might have to do some browsing through this topic :]


 It's easy once you get the hang of it!


----------



## marilynxo (Feb 4, 2013)

I requested an invite today.. and expected to receive one right away but I didn't




 How long does it take usually?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marilynxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested an invite today.. and expected to receive one right away but I didn't
> 
> ...


 I requested an invite yesterday and got one like 4-5 hours later.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 4, 2013)

I just joined last week, and I'm wondering how long it takes before you get offered a box or a challenge.  I'm already up to 44 points, but I have over 50 points on three badges and 60 or 70ish on the other two.  I've linked my twitter, facebook and pinterest accounts to it.  We'll see how long it takes.  I'm curious!  

I want more badges to open up too!  I picked a couple that were probably wrong for me.  How long do you all think that will take?


----------



## diana16 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it just depends if you fit into their category, and how high your score is. For example for the Latina voxbox they chose people who had hispanic in their profile and had a high score. I have been with influenster for 2 years and when I first started it took forever to get qualified. Now they have more programs so I'm guessing you will get qualified sooner.


----------



## feemia (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it just depends if you fit into their category, and how high your score is. For example for the Latina voxbox they chose people who had hispanic in their profile and had a high score.


 What is considered a high score?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is considered a high score?


 i was wondering the same thing, i've gotten mine up to 64 but i imagine that's probably considered "average"


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is considered a high score?


 Don't quote me on this but I think 70 and up is pretty high.


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marilynxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested an invite today.. and expected to receive one right away but I didn't
> 
> ...


 If you don't receive one PM me and I can send you one - I have some extras.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think some ladies said 100 was the highest so anything over 70


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like the next VoxBox will be for those of us with Fashionista badges!

Quoted from Influenster fb:

Quote: Don't break the dress code! Check out the Influenster Style Guide and see if your reviews are up to standards. And style is especially important with our coming February boxes...going straight to Influenster's fashionistas!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=464426850272715&amp;set=a.122255004489903.11129.121533671228703&amp;type=1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the next VoxBox will be for those of us with Fashionista badges!
> 
> ...


 neat, that's one of the areas i've been working on the most since joining yesterday, but idk what my score is yet. also since i just joined yesterday i'll probably miss out on it, i imagine.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the next VoxBox will be for those of us with Fashionista badges!
> 
> ...


 
Oooo! I wonder what it could be?!?! I hope I get picked!   My overall score is 89.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the next VoxBox will be for those of us with Fashionista badges!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any way to change one of the 5 main badges after you pick them?  I realized after I picked that I did both Chowhound and Sweet Tooth, and I only wanted 1 food badge.  Ugh!


 Nope - you're stuck with them so choose wisely next time.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

...next time?  Is there a next time?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...next time?  Is there a next time?


 Well you get what 5 badges to unlock? Unless you've already unlocked them all then there is no next time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well you get what 5 badges to unlock? Unless you've already unlocked them all then there is no next time.


 "You've unlocked the maximum amount of expert badges. Yes, yes, you're a jack of many trades. Bravo. Keep up the good work and you will be given more keys"

i believe this implies that one can unlock more badges as their score increases, i might be wrong.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had a 72 since their "relauch" and my other scores are all in the 80's and have never "earned" any opportunities to get more badges.  I do not understand how they give out boxes.  I do not think I will ever get another one as I just went in order to do the badges (that's how it worked on the old one you could unlock as many as you wanted) and do not have any of the beauty or fashion ones unlocked.  I am willing to admit this may be my own fault as I just got on their site and played around I did not read a lot specifically about the relauch.  It's free though so I can't be too mad.  I have been fortunate enough to get 2 boxes.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "You've unlocked the maximum amount of expert badges. Yes, yes, you're a jack of many trades. Bravo. Keep up the good work and you will be given more keys"
> 
> i believe this implies that one can unlock more badges as their score increases, i might be wrong.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think we get more when our score increases, this is what it says

About Expert Badges:
Expert Badges flaunt your influence and expertise in various areas - hobbies, passions, and the ways you spend your every waking moment. All Influensters are experts in different areas - drop your knowledge so that other trendsetters and brands know what you think. *Remember, you only get five to start, so choose wisely!*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had a 72 since their "relauch" and my other scores are all in the 80's and have never "earned" any opportunities to get more badges.  I do not understand how they give out boxes.  I do not think I will ever get another one as I just went in order to do the badges (that's how it worked on the old one you could unlock as many as you wanted) and do not have any of the beauty or fashion ones unlocked.  I am willing to admit this may be my own fault as I just got on their site and played around I did not read a lot specifically about the relauch.  It's free though so I can't be too mad.  I have been fortunate enough to get 2 boxes.


 that's weird! i just saw on another part of the site "you start out with five." which also sounds like you get more, but i have no idea.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2013)

It is probably subject to change at their discretion!  Kind of like that line in a job description "and any other tasks as assigned."



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's weird! i just saw on another part of the site "you start out with five." which also sounds like you get more, but i have no idea.


----------



## AliMo (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marilynxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested an invite today.. and expected to receive one right away but I didn't
> 
> ...


It took me several days to get an invite. Also once you request an invite, it doesn't let an existing member invite you in. Someone tried to invite me in after I waited a few days for my request to go through and it said I had already asked for one, so the member could not get me in.


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> neat, that's one of the areas i've been working on the most since joining yesterday, but idk what my score is yet. also since i just joined yesterday i'll probably miss out on it, i imagine.


 You could still get a voxbox invite. I joined in early December and got an invite for the Holiday voxbox later in the month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 4, 2013)

I joined last summer and have a a score as high or higher as many I see getting boxes and I never get one.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 5, 2013)

2 February boxes coming up!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am really hoping I get qualified for one


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Totem (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like I have a Fashionista badge with a score of 80. Fingers crossed. Influenster sorta reminds me of House Party. All the newbies get in, or a large chunk do, and the rest of us are in groups that alternate every other box. I didn't receive the last VoxBox so I have a hunch I might get this one. I just finished up my Palmolive badge half hour ago and completed a Fashionista survey.. See what happens......


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

ughhh i wish my profile would update with something. it makes it hard to stay motivated to do this stuff when i put all this work in to reviews, q&amp;a's, sharing, etc. and i see no movement for days.


----------



## Totem (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ughhh i wish my profile would update with something. it makes it hard to stay motivated to do this stuff when i put all this work in to reviews, q&amp;a's, sharing, etc. and i see no movement for days.


No kidding! I've been at 78 forever! Most of my badge scores are in the 80's too.


----------



## Totem (Feb 8, 2013)

I apparently raised my High Spirits (82) and Sweet Tooth (82) badges up 10 points into the 80's but my overall badge is still 78? Fashionista (86) Pop Culture (86) Decorator (87) I posted a bunch of drink reviews to my Pinterest and Google + which I never use to get points.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to have an overall of 60 and now its up to 74  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its about time they updated


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

YESSS a 90 fashionista badge now!! Also 89 beauty queen and overall 74.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2 February boxes coming up!


 I'm so glad I joined just now because these boxes sound right up my alley!  Woo!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

Now hopefully after all my reviewing/answering/sharing today it'll raise my overall up from 77 and my Fashionista up from 86.  My fingers are smoking, and I want immediate results!!  Although they did change my number pretty quickly this past time...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

anyone have any idea what theme the other february box might be? we're suspecting fashionista for one of them right?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

If you "like" them on FB it was earlier this week or late last week they had a "vote on the next box theme or name."  They mentioned the Love voxbox they did around this time last year which included: a Ghiradelli chocolate bar, Gilette Venus and Olay Razor, kiss nail dress, Stash tea sampler and truvia.  Hope that helps!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

welp, i qualified for a box, and now i have to take the survey to see if i'm a fit :X the pressure!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, i qualified for a box, and now i have to take the survey to see if i'm a fit :X the pressure!


 Me tooooo!  I just finished my quiz, hate taking a test I can't study for


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and it had the "beauty queen" badge next to it... If that helps anyone!  Not sure if this is the same box as the one for Fashionistas?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me tooooo!  I just finished my quiz, hate taking a test I can't study for


 I know right! Especially because when it comes to all of these items asked about on here I'm a brand hopper.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and it had the "beauty queen" badge next to it... If that helps anyone!  Not sure if this is the same box as the one for Fashionistas?


 mine had the beauty queen badge next to it as well, and the email said "we're gearing up to announce our love- and fashion-themed VoxBoxes."


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

Guess I won't get a VoxBox then...


----------



## Totem (Feb 11, 2013)

I see 'Beauty Queens' unlocking the Feb13 VoxBox Badge with scores in the 30's and 50's, some signing up only a few days ago. LOL And they want me to make a video as if it makes a difference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

Oof.  I've got an 88 Beauty Queen score and an 86 Fashionista score, and I haven't heard anything about a quiz or box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is it because I'm almost 30 and live with my spouse? Is it geared to a younger, more single crowd?  Am I just impatient?  Ha.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an 88 beauty queen and 87 fashionista and no survey either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see 'Beauty Queens' unlocking the Feb13 VoxBox Badg*e with scores in the 30's and 50's*, some signing up only a few days ago. LOL And they want me to make a video as if it makes a difference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok that makes me mad! I'm 86 on both Beauty Queen and Fashionista and no surveys for me to get a box or anything, at this point I don't think I'll get it. And if it is indeed geared towards a "younger" crowd, I'm 21 -.-'


----------



## Totem (Feb 11, 2013)

The box could have repeats of badges we already have. I can't believe its already been a year since my last Love VoxBox! I have 9 campaigns and a House Party going on right now so I'm pretty booked. Influenster is a lot of work. LOL


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking. It may include more NYC lipgloss and kiss products. And I dunno. Other stuff that's gone out in other boxes. I got the beauty blogger and the holiday boxes, and I'd bet that's why I'm not getting this one.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok that makes me mad! I'm 86 on both Beauty Queen and Fashionista and no surveys for me to get a box or anything, at this point I don't think I'll get it. And if it is indeed geared towards a "younger" crowd, I'm 21 -.-'


Im 19 and I have high scores too, I want to know what exactly it is that they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box could have repeats of badges we already have. I can't believe its already been a year since my last Love VoxBox! I have 9 campaigns and a House Party going on right now so I'm pretty booked.* Influenster is a lot of work. LOL*


 it is lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im 19 and I have high scores too, I want to know what exactly it is that they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They could still be sending out invites? I'm hoping! lol.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you get your scores up? Ive answered just about every survey and connected every social site im a part of. Help?!?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you get your scores up? Ive answered just about every survey and connected every social site im a part of. Help?!?


 Reviews!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ive done that too and i still have a big fat goose egg. Guess ill figure it out eventually


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ive done that too and i still have a big fat goose egg. Guess ill figure it out eventually


 If you signed up less than a week ago, you have to give it a little time.  When I signed up, just like you I connected every social network, did surveys, reviews, answered questions, the whole 9 yards... and my score was stuck at zero for the longest time!  Then one day I logged in and it was at 73! 



  It sucks to do all that work without an immediate reward, but hopefully they update your score soon and maybe even send you a VoxBox invite!


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you need to send all the invites before you can be eligible for a box? I still have a couple I haven't sent


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you need to send all the invites before you can be eligible for a box? I still have a couple I haven't sent


 Nope, I only sent out two and I got the email


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

> If you signed up less than a week ago, you have to give it a little time. Â When I signed up, just like you I connected every social network, did surveys, reviews, answered questions, the whole 9 yards... and my score was stuck at zero for the longest time! Â Then one day I logged in and it was at 73!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im a tad impatient lol. Can you tell?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im a tad impatient lol. Can you tell?


 heh.  I had a mini-meltdown a few pages back, so totally with ya!  Thankfully some of the awesome ladies on here let me know that it takes about a week for them to update ANYTHING, so that helped!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose i can chill. Lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright...  I'm assuming now I'm definitely not going to get one.  They've updated my overall score to 82.  My new Beauty Queen score is 92, and my Fashionista score is 92 too.  What's a girl gotta do???


----------



## suestua (Feb 12, 2013)

My beauty score is 92 and I got the quiz for the Vovbox. Don't know if I'm approved for it yet though. I am 46, married and have kids.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *suestua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My beauty score is 92 and I got the quiz for the Vovbox. Don't know if I'm approved for it yet though. I am 46, married and have kids.


 I think they said they'll be contacting us soon if we actually qualified for the Voxbox.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they said they'll be contacting us soon if we actually qualified for the Voxbox.


 Heheh, I wonder what Influenster's definition of "soon" is... When I was done with the quiz, it said we'd know "in a few weeks".  I'm just hoping by the end of Feb!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think I'll be getting either Vox Box at this point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

Feb Voxbox Spoiler I found on Influenster's page from a girl's blog!






She has a relaunch winner so that's why she got her's early.
I've already received 4 out of 6 items so that's probably why I didn't get a pre-survey for this one. Now I have hope for the other upcoming voxbox! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feb Voxbox Spoiler I found on Influenster's page from a girl's blog!
> 
> ...


 pretty neat but it doesn't really follow any of the questions they asked about in the voxbox pre-qualification survey, which is kind of odd. then again this is my first go round so maybe that's the norm.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feb Voxbox Spoiler I found on Influenster's page from a girl's blog!
> 
> ...


 Let's see, the Tampax pack I got sent for free from P&amp;G, the Kiss nails were in last box, so was the lip gloss. I've tried the masks several times. Energy sheets nty. Maybe the B&amp;BW could be the only thing I might like. But thx it makes sense why I'm not getting it XD


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty neat but it doesn't really follow any of the questions they asked about in the voxbox pre-qualification survey, which is kind of odd. then again this is my first go round so maybe that's the norm.


 Hmm.. well it may not be it then. Here's her post : http://www.jenn.nu/2013/02/11/february-2013-influenster-voxbox/     She doesn't have any  pictures of the voxbox card that comes with every voxbox. I dunno.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

Update: She's not sure if its the actual February Voxbox. 

It's probably not then since the questions weren't relevent to these items. What were the questions, do you remember? Darn it, I  was somewhat happy because I felt like I'm not missing out!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 12, 2013)

That explains why I wasnt qualified I have received 5 of those items, oh well I'll wait for the next one


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: She's not sure if its the actual February Voxbox.
> 
> It's probably not then since the questions weren't relevent to these items. What were the questions, do you remember? Darn it, I  was somewhat happy because I felt like I'm not missing out!


 The first one was something about a face product (like a face wash or something, that's the one I'm fuzzy on ), deodorant, and breakfast bar. There might've been another one, but I can't remember now bahah.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first one was something about a face product (like a face wash or something, that's the one I'm fuzzy on ), deodorant, and breakfast bar. There might've been another one, but I can't remember now bahah.


 Hmmm.  It probably is just her re-launch winner box instead of the Feb box. I guess we'll find out within the next few weeks tho! Hope you get in!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 12, 2013)

After fussing i was still a zero yesterday i checked today and its at 70 something. I take back my whining.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After fussing i was still a zero yesterday i checked today and its at 70 something. I take back my whining.


 It seems like they update about once a week. That's what I've experienced so far anyway hahaha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After fussing i was still a zero yesterday i checked today and its at 70 something. I take back my whining.


 Yay!!! Glad it updated for you!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay I spoke to soon! I just got an email to take the survey so I hope I qualify!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I spoke to soon! I just got an email to take the survey so I hope I qualify!!


 awesome! is it for the beauty queen badge one??


----------



## diana16 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome! is it for the beauty queen badge one??


I didnt even check, but I am pretty sure it was since it did ask beauty related questions.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Im just now receiving the email from influenster about the voxbox hopefully I qualify for it


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the email and took the survey today as well. I haven't been approved or selected for a couple of things lately so I really hope I get this one!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm t



> Feb Voxbox Spoiler I found on Influenster's page from a girl's blog!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've already received 4 out of 6 items so that's probably why I didn't get a pre-survey for this one. Now I have hope for the other upcoming voxbox! lol This is an old box. I got this one almost a year ago. Maybe they were just clearing out their inventory?


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

Well after perusing this thread last night, I realized I haven't heard anything from influenster in a while. So I logged in and say I never completed my mandatory Cosmo Voxbox survey. So I finished it at 2 am. And don't you know- I got a pre qualifying survey this afternoon for one of the boxes!!!! (Not sure which one. I have both badges. The one that asks about deodorant, face wash, and meal replacement bars). Fingers crossed. Anyone have any clues as to the "right" way to answer the questions? For those questioning how long it takes to find out, all the other times, it was SUPER quick. Like within a day or two. I have been very fortunate with Influrnster. I have qualified for a box every campaign since I joined a year ago. I don't do anything extravagant. I don't blog. I don't do a ton of reviews or anything. My overall score is like 86. Idk if that is good or how it got there or how to make it better lol. Whatever in doing I guess it's working though which is fine by me! (Really think its just luck of the draw tho)


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the survey for the pre-qual of the feb voxbox, hope I get in. I haven't had a voxbox since like, September of last year:/


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 14, 2013)

they just updated on their FB page about boxes being sent out soon! i also checked my influenster page and got the sweetheart voxbox badge! pretty excited. im waiting on my confirmation email and they have just started to send them out. id go and check your page to see if you got either a badge and start checking your emails. i see several girls posting on FB they are getting the email for confimation in the past 10 mins.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

hmmmm looks like I have a Sweetheart Voxbox badge now too, still waiting on the email though! I guess I'll be getting my first VoxBox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the badge on my influenster page, but no email as of yet.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 14, 2013)

I got it too I'm super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got the email!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm joining the party..hehe. Got the conformation email. So excited. What do you guys think will be in it?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 14, 2013)

just got my email! yeah if you totally have the "Sweetheart Voxbox 2013" Badge you'll be for sure getting one. so many other girls on FB were spamming that they got an email starting about an hour ago so it'll come in waves im sure.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 14, 2013)

I got the e-mail saying I was accepted into the Sweetheart VoxBox. Spoilers, anyone?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats ladies! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

Is this the Beauty Voxbox that a lot of us got surveys for, or is the Sweetheart one for a different badge? Anyone know?


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm getting the sweetheart voxbox...it will be my first voxbox and I'm really excited to receive it!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the feb13 voxbox badge but no email either ... does this badge refer to the sweetheart one?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the feb13 voxbox badge but no email either ... does this badge refer to the sweetheart one?


  Does it say Sweetheart Voxbox or Feb13 Voxbox. The Feb13 one transforms into Sweetheart if you were picked to get a box.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the Beauty Voxbox that a lot of us got surveys for, or is the Sweetheart one for a different badge? Anyone know?


 It should be one that you most recently got an email to fill a survey out about different types of products you buy for like specific items like what Kind of Deoderant, Granola Bar, etc.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it say Sweetheart Voxbox or Feb13 Voxbox. The Feb13 one transforms into Sweetheart if you were picked to get a box.
> 
> It should be one that you most recently got an email to fill a survey out about different types of products you buy for like specific items like what Kind of Deoderant, Granola Bar, etc.


 It says Feb13 Voxbox so i guess I have to wait for an email cause I got the survey late when others received theirs earlier


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

I know the survey deadline for mine was February 12th. Didn't Influenster say there would be two different February VoxBoxes? Or am i mistaken? The February 13th badge could be for the second box, if there is one.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am getting the Sweetheart box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super excited when i saw the email


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the survey deadline for mine was February 12th. Didn't Influenster say there would be two different February VoxBoxes? Or am i mistaken? The February 13th badge could be for the second box, if there is one.


 So was mine and they did mention there was going to be two boxes that could be it ....


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So was mine and they did mention there was going to be two boxes that could be it ....


 One box towards Valentines Day and the other for Fashion Week


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One box towards Valentines Day and the other for Fashion Week


 oh yeah i forgot about that! i'm definitely jealous of those who will be getting the fashion week box then!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh yeah i forgot about that! i'm definitely jealous of those who will be getting the fashion week box then!


 Same here lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm confused. Have surveys went out for both boxes?  I didn't think so. Just the Feb 13/ Sweetheart Box. Am I Right?


----------



## missnaya (Feb 14, 2013)

So excited to recieve my first Voxbox! Congrats to everyone else who will be reciving one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused. Have surveys went out for both boxes?  I didn't think so. Just the Feb 13/ Sweetheart Box. Am I Right?


 I think the Feb 13th badge people are seeing now is the new badge for the second box survey because the Sweetheart Box survey ended on the 12th, if that makes sense.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

Got the email for the sweetheart voxbox too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder who got the fashion one (I'm a bit sad that I didn't get that one bc of my love of fashion).


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 15, 2013)

I would love an invite too I have found so many wonderful new things through make up talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 15, 2013)

So sad I didn't get this box.  I guess there will be other times.  I think I may have made a mistake on the survey that came with the badge by saying I didn't really shop for makeup at drugstores.  Or did I?  Oof.  Can't wait to see what comes in the boxes!  Congrats, girls!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2013)

I really don't think I got the sweetheart box... but my survey questions were about face wash and shampoo, so maybe that's not the sweetheart box?  Did anyone get an email that they're getting a box that got survey questions like that?

OH and congrats to everyone who is getting a box!!!  I hope you love everything in it!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think I got the sweetheart box... but my survey questions were about face wash and shampoo, so maybe that's not the sweetheart box?  Did anyone get an email that they're getting a box that got survey questions like that?
> 
> OH and congrats to everyone who is getting a box!!!  I hope you love everything in it!


My questions had to do with face wash, shampoo and what protein bars? or something like that and I did get an email about the sweetheart box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused. Have surveys went out for both boxes?  I didn't think so. Just the Feb 13/ Sweetheart Box. Am I Right?


 Its just one survey but they mentioned in the email: ' In the next 7 days, we're celebrating Valentine's Day and New York Fashion Week. Perfect, since we're gearing up to announce our love- and fashion-themed VoxBoxes! You'll be happy to know that you have been pre-selected as a candidate to qualify for one them! ' So you will get either or its not two surveys ...


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the SweetHeart email. Are those being shipped?


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is weird when i went back onto the website my Feb13 voxbox badge disappeared... is that normal? ... maybe I wont receive one after all


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is weird when i went back onto the website my Feb13 voxbox badge disappeared... is that normal? ... maybe I wont receive one after all


 Same, my badge disappeared. Oh well, win some lose some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping I get into the Fashion Week one!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ariel James* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Id like an invite.


 did you get your invite?  I have one left  PM me if you need it!

edit: no personal email addresses, please! -kawaiimeows


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow looks like a lot of confusion...Can ANYONE help me????   I got my survery ON the 12th.  The deadline was the 13th...They asked about deoderant, facewash, and nutrition bars...I still have a Feb 2013 voxbox badge, but it still is at the "take pre qualifying survey"?????????


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

> Wow looks like a lot of confusion...Can ANYONE help me???? Â  I got my survery ON the 12th. Â The deadline was the 13th...They asked about deoderant, facewash, and nutrition bars...I still have a Feb 2013 voxbox badge, but it still is at the "take pre qualifying survey"?????????


 Did you take the survey and get the email that you were chosen? If you did, then it must've not updated


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think I got the sweetheart box... but my survey questions were about face wash and shampoo, so maybe that's not the sweetheart box?  Did anyone get an email that they're getting a box that got survey questions like that?
> 
> OH and congrats to everyone who is getting a box!!!  I hope you love everything in it!


 did you get an email from them? I didnt receive one at all


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

If my Feb13 Voxbox badge disappear does that mean I wont be receiving a box at all? I didnt receive an email saying I qualified or not?


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

> If my Feb13 Voxbox badge disappear does that mean I wont be receiving a box at all? I didnt receive an email saying I qualified or not?


 I don't think you will get a sweetheart box if you didn't get an email (I got it yesterday) but maybe you'll get the fashion one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you get an email from them? I didnt receive one at all


 I got no email, but my quiz questions didn't match the others I've seen (about granola bars and deodorant?) Mine were exclusively about beauty stuff, so I still have fingers crossed for the other box!  I'm not going to be upset if I don't get it though, I just joined a few weeks ago!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't get an email either but I just found out I am part of the Taste Badge.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get an email either but I just found out I am part of the Taste Badge.


 me too!  Lol thanks! I just logged in to check and there it was!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay! I got my confirm yesterday. There are two boxes that are coming this month. Also in my experience, sometimes they send confirm emails a week or two after you do the survey. But then again they used to give you a couple of days to fill out the survey. This time they sent me an email hours before the deadline. This is my third Voxbox. I get one a year. This is my first one since they revamped everything. We never had points or anything. I feel it is harder to get on now then it was before. Idk. I am excited though. Ladies don't give up hope. They have quite a few that ship out every year.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!  Lol thanks! I just logged in to check and there it was!


 Omg me too!  this must be the 'Fashion" one


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg me too!  this must be the 'Fashion" one


 So its not the fashion one this is so cool and new and exciting


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 15, 2013)

This will be my third box (if you could the Palmolive one which just randomly showed up at my door haha). Over all I really cannot complain considering that I joined in June of last year. So excited to see what we're getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Feb 15, 2013)

If anyone still needs an invite let me know.... I have 5 left.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

Same



> I didn't get an email either but I just found out I am part of the Taste Badge.


 same here, but its not fashion week relates


----------



## missnaya (Feb 16, 2013)

Who all got the Taste Badge? I'm interested to see what they'll be giving away during the twitter party!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking either a lot or people  (maybe everyone?) got that taster's badge opportunity, because they announced on Facebook to "check your account" for the opportunity.  It didn't sound like it was a select group, which is the way they made it sound when I was reading the instructions for it.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I just checked my account and I am getting the sweetheart box and I have a tasters badge!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking either a lot or people  (maybe everyone?) got that taster's badge opportunity, because they announced on Facebook to "check your account" for the opportunity.  It didn't sound like it was a select group, which is the way they made it sound when I was reading the instructions for it.


  

Quote: You've been specially selected as one of the top Influensters. 
They do make it sound like a select group lol XD


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 16, 2013)

In the past they confirm your address before shipping out a Voxbox. Does that still stand true now? I moved like five months ago and I am not sure if the address is correct. I keep trying to find the place to change it but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 16, 2013)

The qualification survey asked for your address. They don't store them on the site anymore. So you should be just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gigishark (Feb 16, 2013)

Not doing the taste thing. I done stuff before and nothing. I don't want to do a video


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 16, 2013)

> The qualification survey asked for your address. They don't store them on the site anymore. So you should be just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. Awesome. Thank you. I barely remember the survey. It was late when I took it and I was exhausted lol


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gigishark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not doing the taste thing. I done stuff before and nothing. I don't want to do a video


 I agree. I probably won't do the taste thing. I don't watch show/haven't before so it's kinda not my thing to blog/youtube about it. The box Ill be doing a full on blog/youtube video about, totally different, hah.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 16, 2013)

Did anyone else randomly get an NYC Sun N' Bronze sent to them? Not sure if it was from a brand challenge and I forgot, but I was surprised when I opened it today.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else randomly get an NYC Sun N' Bronze sent to them? Not sure if it was from a brand challenge and I forgot, but I was surprised when I opened it today.


  Yes I did! Got mine today too. I think it's from the college voxbox?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I did! Got mine today too. I think it's from the college voxbox?


 Ahh alright. I checked afterwards and I have the NYC brand challenge badge from that box, guess I just forgot about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

I received an email about _The Taste_ thing today, but I'm one of those hipster douchebag Portlanders who refuse to own a tv (seriously, it's such a cliche I can't believe it hasn't shown up on _Portlandia_ yet.  Anything asked at trivia night about a show within the past three years gets a blank stare.  If it's not on Netflix, we have no clue. Unless it's on AMC, in which case we watch it at a movie theatre every week), and I have a job that means that I can't join a Twitter party at 3pm EST even if I wanted to (which I don't, because Twitter parties = WTF?  *Seriously*?).  I'm just not getting the point of this one.  I feel like this one would have benefitted from sending press kits out so we could *care* about this show because as it stands, this just sounds like a haphazard attempt at viral marketing by someone who just doesn't understand how it works.  On the other hand, I spent most of the day drinking (brunch + dive bars = whoo!), so I may just be so filled with various alcohols that I can't understand *anything* at the moment.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

not getting the point either and I'm sober lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure if I'm gonna do the Taste badge stuff. I'm like meaganola and don't have a TV (mostly because I'm a cheap law school student who doesn't watch much mainstream TV so I don't see the point in paying for cable). I looked through it to see what I could do that do without watching it but I don't fully get how it works. oh wellll.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 17, 2013)

> I received an email about _The Taste_ thing today, but I'm one of those hipster douchebag Portlanders who refuse to own a tv (seriously, it's such a cliche I can't believe it hasn't shown up on _Portlandia_ yet. Â Anything asked at trivia night about a show within the past three years gets a blank stare. Â If it's not on Netflix, we have no clue. Unless it's on AMC, in which case we watch it at a movie theatre every week), and I have a job that means that I can't join a Twitter party at 3pm EST even if I wanted to (which I don't, because Twitter parties = WTF? Â *Seriously*?). Â I'm just not getting the point of this one. Â I feel like this one would have benefitted from sending press kits out so we could *care* about this show because as it stands, this just sounds like a haphazard attempt at viral marketing by someone who just doesn't understand how it works. Â On the other hand, I spent most of the day drinking (brunch + dive bars = whoo!), so I may just be so filled with various alcohols that I can't understand *anything* at the moment.


 Hey, I'm in Iowa and I don't own a TV. People think I'm nuts. But I do YouTube on my Android phone - a lot - so I'm thoroughly ticked off that abctvondemand says Unsupported Video Format. I've never had this problem before. I've never tried this particular YouTube channel before, either, so does anybody have any idea what's going on? And I can't watch it on Vimeo because Android no longer supports Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, and the spot where it said submit my Twitter handle for the The Taste Twitter Party popped up a box asking for a url. What is up with that? To me, Twitter handle means the @ sign then whatever your Twitter handle is. I just typed in link anyway. I hope it's what they're looking for. This thing seems very poorly thought out.


----------



## summerflood (Feb 17, 2013)

So I've been meaning to post this/ask this. I have a Influenster score of 90. Despite all my efforts it never raises. I'd like to know if anyone has one higher than 90?


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking either a lot or people  (maybe everyone?) got that taster's badge opportunity, because they announced on Facebook to "check your account" for the opportunity.  It didn't sound like it was a select group, which is the way they made it sound when I was reading the instructions for it.


 Yeah, I read the email and honestly, it just seems like a ploy to get people to watch the show (quizzes on previous episodes?) I love getting influenster voxboxes but I won't be joining that because it just seems like a really thinly veiled attempt to drum up viewership (is that a word?) for their 'partner'. I know influenster works by getting us to take part in market research in exchange for free stuff but I'm not into the whole 'taste badge' thing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I read the email and honestly, it just seems like a ploy to get people to watch the show (quizzes on previous episodes?) I love getting influenster voxboxes but I won't be joining that because it just seems like a really thinly veiled attempt to drum up viewership (is that a word?) for their 'partner'. I know influenster works by getting us to take part in market research in exchange for free stuff but I'm not into the whole 'taste badge' thing.


 Exactly what I thought, they are just trying to get viewers for the show...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I read the email and honestly, it just seems like a ploy to get people to watch the show (quizzes on previous episodes?) I love getting influenster voxboxes but I won't be joining that because it just seems like a really thinly veiled attempt to drum up viewership (is that a word?) for their 'partner'. I know influenster works by getting us to take part in market research in exchange for free stuff but I'm not into the whole 'taste badge' thing.


 
Same here. It's not really worth my time. I watched the clips of it that was under the badge and not impressed.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not that interested in "The Taste" but in other news Influenster posted a comment at 10 am this morning in regards to the Sweet Heart Voxboxes:

Quote: They have started shipping! We will follow with a tracking code soon


----------



## Totem (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to like foodie shows but these under pressure Hell's Kitchen type cooking shows have jumped the shark I think already. I'm not getting any Feb boxes so I feel like I have to 'Crowdtap' my way into a box.




I'm curious what the "biggest ever prize" "jetsetters will like" is all about. It's got to be a trip. My badges are in the 90's now and I'm still at 78. ???


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 19, 2013)

I've seen people with 95, 94, I'm not sure what you have to do but mine used to be 93
 

in reply to summerflood


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I tried the twitter party and failed didnt win any prizes but i tried at least to win a box :/ oh well


----------



## diana16 (Feb 19, 2013)

there were too many tweets lol but i cant believe someone won an airline ticket to wherever they want in the US


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there were too many tweets lol but i cant believe someone won an airline ticket to wherever they want in the US


I was there too. It was really flying. Way more people showed up than I expected.


----------



## Totem (Feb 20, 2013)

I 'tapped' my way into winning a Voxbox. lol Don't know which one. I was 1/20 who won the Pinterest contest. Also got the Williams Sonoma gift card tonight! So....since I 'won' a VoxBox does that mean I don't have to complete all the product badges?

I think they're giving away 9 more round trip flights. They said, "See you next week." on Twitter.


----------



## missnaya (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not that interested in "The Taste" but in other news Influenster posted a comment at 10 am this morning in regards to the Sweet Heart Voxboxes:


 Yay that was mee who posted that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> I tried the twitter party and failed didnt win any prizes but i tried at least to win a box :/ oh wellÂ


 Same boat here.


----------



## Opprobrium (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got an email saying I got the Bath and Body Works brand challenge! Which is great because I really love that perfume.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Opprobrium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email saying I got the Bath and Body Works brand challenge! Which is great because I really love that perfume.


 Cool Congrats on winning it


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess I need to get on twitter more!!


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 21, 2013)

I take it nobody has received their boxes yet?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I take it nobody has received their boxes yet?


 

not yet!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting little FB Spoiler:





Not to be a tease but.... here's a little hint about one of the products in the SweetHeart VoxBox. Can anyone guess what it is?

I wonder maybe hairspray?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting little FB Spoiler:
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna bet the Not Your Mother's She's a Tease Hairspray.  I got it in my December Beauty Army box.  (I'm not getting a SweetHeart VoxBox, but thought I'd help out with a guess!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Has to do something with big hair .... hairspray? thats the only thing i can come up with


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 22, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna bet the Not Your Mother's She's a Tease Hairspray. Â I got it in my December Beauty Army box. Â (I'm not getting a SweetHeart VoxBox, but thought I'd help out with a guess!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree. NYM was in their beauty voxbox sometime ago. That's is a good suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting little FB Spoiler:
> 
> ...


 maybe it's because i just got this in my ipsy bag a few months ago, but the first thing i thought was Big Sexy Hair brand.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 22, 2013)

Idk. It might be. They didn't have the big and sexy brand on the survey though. That's the shamp and cond I use and I had to put other. Or might be remembering wrong lol. I haven't had the best memory the past couple weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried googling the pictures individually because those pics should be copyrighted to a brand. I couldn't find anything yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 22, 2013)

Woohoo! I just got an email for a survey for the Feb Voxbox! I hope I get it!! It'll be my first actual box! I've only gotten the Palmolive so far. =D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! I just got an email for a survey for the Feb Voxbox! I hope I get it!! It'll be my first actual box! I've only gotten the Palmolive so far. =D


 thank you for posting this, you made me check my email! And I had the survey! I so hope I get it, SO EXCITED!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

Apparently the other VoxBox for this month is the "Sugar 'n' Spice Voxbox".  Currently it's listed in my box badges, but I haven't received a confirmation email, so I'm definitely not counting on getting it!  

Although if I do, I think it's hilarious that they find me more "spicy" than "sweetheart"


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

As a foodie as well as a beauty junkie I am torn. I love watching food shows so that is fine for me but I want pretty things too!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 22, 2013)

Nothing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I got the holiday voxbox, so I really can't complain. Still waiting to hear on brand challenges from that.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey guys if you wanna check out whats in the sweetheart voxbox heres the link http://instagram.com/p/WDT0_tEyr5/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently the other VoxBox for this month is the "Sugar 'n' Spice Voxbox".  Currently it's listed in my box badges, but I haven't received a confirmation email, so I'm definitely not counting on getting it!
> 
> Although if I do, I think it's hilarious that they find me more "spicy" than "sweetheart"


 The one I just filled up a survey for has the beauty icon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys if you wanna check out whats in the sweetheart voxbox heres the link http://instagram.com/p/WDT0_tEyr5/


 Yay! I was so right on the hairspray guess!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I just filled up a survey for has the beauty icon.


 That's what I had on the one I filled out earlier in Feb!  Do you remember what your survey questions were about?


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I had on the one I filled out earlier in Feb!  Do you remember what your survey questions were about?


 I just took the survey - it asked questions about body lotion, artificial sweetener, facial cleanser, breakfast bars, toothpaste, mouthwash, and toothbrushes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

Ahhh I haven't gotten a survey for a box in ages...Influenster doesn't like me anymore!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I haven't gotten a survey for a box in ages...Influenster doesn't like me anymore!


Me either. I do get auto signed up for stuff but haven't had a new VoxBox since December.




Console me!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww im so sad lol i havent received a survey ... oh well


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I had on the one I filled out earlier in Feb!  Do you remember what your survey questions were about?

 


> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took the survey - it asked questions about body lotion, artificial sweetener, facial cleanser, breakfast bars, toothpaste, mouthwash, and toothbrushes.


 What PBandJilly said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also teeth whitening products and idk what else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me either. I do get auto signed up for stuff but haven't had a new VoxBox since December.
> ...


 It's ok.... everyone loves you, and you're beautiful! 





(I hope that's consoling enough!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me either. I do get auto signed up for stuff but haven't had a new VoxBox since December.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's ok.... everyone loves you, and you're beautiful!
> 
> ...


 Here: 






 I give a banana and an elephant dancing together to cheer you up!  



 Also a ninja!! wahhhhh!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's ok.... everyone loves you, and you're beautiful!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here:
> ...


Haha you guys rock!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

ah i cant wait to get my sweetheart voxbox! that stuff in there looks amazinnnng.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't had a vox box since summer 2012!  I never get surveys or anything!  I am not sure if it's because they have more "influensters" or they are doing more types of boxes (but fewer of them to spread it out).


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

yeah i can confirm that that is what is in the sweetheart box

http://www.influenster.com/articles/SweetHeart-VoxBox


----------



## diana16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Now I am excited! I saw the Olay stuff at cvs today


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 23, 2013)

And here is the blog!

http://globsoflipstickandclumpsofmascara.blogspot.com/2013/02/sweetheart-voxbox-2013.html
Yay, I am even more excited to get mine now than before! Pictures above!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 23, 2013)

What is that Olay thing, anyone know?


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a vibrating brush for your face. It is suppose to help the product work better I am guessing. I look at the reviews on it already and it has been getting so-so.


----------



## atomic (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had a vox box since summer 2012!  I never get surveys or anything!  I am not sure if it's because they have more "influensters" or they are doing more types of boxes (but fewer of them to spread it out).


Same here!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 23, 2013)

Woo!  I got a survey!  Now I just hope my answers were right.  I want to get in on the sampling fun!  I was pretty ambiguous about most of what I bought (Other) and said that I would probably buy them again soon.  I also said that I declined to say my ethnicity.  We'll see if they like my answers...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 23, 2013)

What a great box! I'm jealous lol.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 23, 2013)

I really hope i get the sea salt spray! I'm not really a hairspray person.. and I was in need of a new deodorant here in the next few days and its the brand and scent I use! Really excited for this box!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope i get the sea salt spray! I'm not really a hairspray person.. and I was in need of a new deodorant here in the next few days and its the brand and scent I use! Really excited for this box!


im hoping for the sea salt spray too! ive never use that brand before so i guess ill be fine with either one but ive never used hairspray, hehe.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 23, 2013)

My box just came! I was hoping for the sea salt spray as well, but I got the hairspray.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm really excited about this box!!! Everything in it looks really useful, but exciting because I'm not acquainted with any of these products.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 23, 2013)

just got an email to do a survery for a vox box! no idea what box but it had a beauty icon and asked me about, artificial sweeteners, face wash, other stuff I don't remember lol

hopefully I get in!!!!


----------



## Totem (Feb 23, 2013)

Me too. I'm curious what the difference is between The Taste voxbox I won and this one I may or may not get.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am so excited I received my sweet heart box, and I love how I got the texturizing sea salt spray I've never tried one like that so it is exciting.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmm haven't gotten a tracking email yet. Getting worried.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 23, 2013)

I didnt get a tracking # either, they usually send it after I have already received my box.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get a tracking # either, they usually send it after I have already received my box.


 Ohhh alright. I have only ever gotten one box before, so I wasn't sure. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2013)

> Hmm haven't gotten a tracking email yet. Getting worried.


 This will be my 5th box and I've never gotten tracking. I wouldn't worry about it they always show up.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok so I joined about a week ago and I have the beauty badge and the sweet tooth badge and recommendations of badges for my other 3?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2013)

> Ok so I joined about a week ago and I have the beauty badge and the sweet tooth badge and recommendations of badges for my other 3?


 Choose what interests you not what other people have chosen. It's not really fair if you choose a badge your not interested in. That's how they get extra demographic info on you.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2013)

Really excited that I received the box with the sea salt spray!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 25, 2013)

my box arrived, this is my first one and i hope there are many more in my future, this is so impressive!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a nice box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

Random question from a newbie here... When I log into Influenster, the Sugar 'n' Spice Voxbox shows under my Fun File, my VoxBox badges, and my Recent Activity says I unlocked the S 'n' S Voxbox badge.  But when I click on the info in my fun file, it says "IF you got an email, you qualify for this box."  I haven't gotten an email, and I checked my spam folder too, just in case.  

So... will I be getting this box?  Should I just be patient and see if I get an email?  I'm probably overthinking it because the badge unlocked on Friday night, so I told myself to be patient and wait til Monday.  But it's Monday, and no email.  Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

hmmm so I got a survey for a box, and it just says February 13 VoxBox in my fun file, but when I got to it, there's a button that says: Cheat Sheet, If I click it, I get this:

Cheat Sheet 
VOXBOX BRANDS OlayÂ® Fresh Effects
Secret Clinical Strength
Not Your Mother'sÂ®
SkinnyGirl Daily
HOW TO MENTION ON TWITTER @FreshEffects / #OlayGetFresh
@SecretDeodorant / #StressSweat
@NYMBrands / #NotYourMothers
@SkinnygirlDaily / #SkinnygirlDailyBars
HOW TO TITLE DEDICATED VIDEO Include "Olay Fresh Effects"
Include "Secret Clinical Strength"
Include "Not Your Mother's"
Include "SkinnyGirl Daily"


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm so I got a survey for a box, and it just says February 13 VoxBox in my fun file, but when I got to it, there's a button that says: Cheat Sheet, If I click it, I get this:
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't that for the Sweetheart VoxBox?


 Yes, those are the items for the Sweetheart VoxBox, but I got my survey wayyy after everybody else got theirs for the Sweetheart one. Mine just says: February 13 VoxBox. It might be that I'm getting the Sweetheart one or...that the page is just bugged


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

That's what mine says too, and it's (theoretically) a completely different box.  I think it's just examples for the current box.  Although on my main page, I still see people unlocking the Sweetheart Box badge, so who knows?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what mine says too, and it's (theoretically) a completely different box.  I think it's just examples for the current box.  Although on my main page, I still see people unlocking the Sweetheart Box badge, so who knows?


 mmm it's a mystery!!! Influenster folk, why y'all got to be so cryptic! It ain't cute! (If you get the reference you rock O.O )


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 25, 2013)

Can someone PLEASE help me?!?!?!?  So, I got he survey and sent it back the same day.  I haven't gotten a confirmation e mail yet, but on my profile, I have the VOX BOX badge and it says "

Sugar n Spice VoxBox If you got a confirmation email, you're getting the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox!"  I have tasks and one of them is to check in my voxbox...so does anyone know am i getting one or not??????  It scares me that it says "'IF" you got a confirmation email.... But It seems like I'm getting one...???


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got the feb 13 badge too but no info after that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad panda


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone PLEASE help me?!?!?!?  So, I got he survey and sent it back the same day.  I haven't gotten a confirmation e mail yet, but on my profile, I have the VOX BOX badge and it says "
> 
> ...


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmm it's a mystery!!! Influenster folk, why y'all got to be so cryptic! It ain't cute! (If you get the reference you rock O.O )


 I just went to the cheat sheet for my February '13 VoxBox and saw the same thing. I got my survery late last week and I'm guessing it's a mistake since our survey questions were way different? Although I wouldn't be upset receiving that box (or any box for that matter)...it looks awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone PLEASE help me?!?!?!?  So, I got he survey and sent it back the same day.  I haven't gotten a confirmation e mail yet, but on my profile, I have the VOX BOX badge and it says "
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm so I got a survey for a box, and it just says February 13 VoxBox in my fun file, but when I got to it, there's a button that says: Cheat Sheet, If I click it, I get this:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally box came in today:




It was the same as the one above except a different flavor in one of the items!


----------



## Totem (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone else get the Freakshow badge?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the Freakshow badge?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yup! just got an email about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 27, 2013)

i just got the freakshow badge too i noticed. i'm not sure about how i feel about all these television things! i'm not really in to tv and i don't even have one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got the freakshow badge too i noticed. i'm not sure about how i feel about all these television things! i'm not really in to tv and i don't even have one.


 Same...I do watch tv, but I don't like the tv badges...



> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the Freakshow badge?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't get an email about it, but I got it.


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the Freakshow badge?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What is the freakshow badge for?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got the freakshow badge too i noticed. i'm not sure about how i feel about all these television things! i'm not really in to tv and i don't even have one.


 Same here.  I got all excited about a Freakshow badge because I thought it would be related to things I actually do/have/experienced (hey, fortysomethings, remember Jim Rose and the Enigma?), not watching a reality show.  I got rid of my tv a few years ago for several reasons, and the relentless parade of reality tv was one of those reasons.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the freakshow badge for?


 It's a reality show on AMC.  I think they put it on my profile because I have the Pop Culture badge, but I picked that because of movies and...  Well, really, mostl just movies.  And maybe comics.  But mainly movies.  *Love* movies.


----------



## Totem (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the Pop Culture badge too. That makes sense now. When I read Freakshow I thought of that show Oddities on the Science Channel. (My mom's favorite show.) Being a reality show junkie I'll probably watch this if I remember it's on. Looks like his live circus show is out of Venice, CA. Hopefully I can win some Twitter tickets to it. I'll take my mom since she has a Circus/freakshow board on Pinterest. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 27, 2013)

hmm odd, my badges are fashionista, beauty queen, chowhound, sweet tooth, and gadgeteer, so not sure how they picked me for the freak show badge!


----------



## diana16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just checked and I have the freakshow badge too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

Where is the badge showing up for you ladies?  I have it as a program in my Fun File, but not over in my badge section. (I definitely don't expect to get this as a badge, my badges are all beauty/food/mom stuff)


----------



## diana16 (Feb 27, 2013)

You have to click on it and do some things before you actually get the badge to show up on your profile.  Basically just like their fb share something and twitter party


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got the freakshow badge too i noticed. i'm not sure about how i feel about all these television things! i'm not really in to tv and i don't even have one.


 I agree I got one from taste but I really don't have time to sit and watch tv when it comes on tv lol at that time the kids are home from school and I'm cooking taking them baths and getting them ready for bed. the only thing I usually watch on tv is mickey mouse club house with my baby boy lol and this freak show doesnt interest me at all!


----------



## feemia (Mar 2, 2013)

Do they often have badges like the ones with The Taste?  I'm fairly new to influenster and I'm wondering what the chances are that they'll offer something for people with jobs who can't sit around watching tv in the middle of the day.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Do they often have badges like the ones with The Taste? Â I'm fairly new to influenster and I'm wondering what the chances are that they'll offer something for people with jobs who can't sit around watching tv in the middle of the day.


Thats actually new


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they often have badges like the ones with The Taste?  I'm fairly new to influenster and I'm wondering what the chances are that they'll offer something for people with jobs who can't sit around watching tv in the middle of the day.


 Lolll, the 'The Taste' badge seems more like a viewer recruitment exercise rather than anything else. I don't pay any attention to the 'badge' and have only done the social media/ review stuff for beauty, fashion, and pets so I can get any pertinent boxes. So far, it works since I just got the Sweetheart VoxBox and actually liked it enough to do a review on it for my blog.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 3, 2013)

> Lolll, the 'The Taste' badge seems more like a viewer recruitment exercise rather than anything else. I don't pay any attention to the 'badge' and have only done the social media/ review stuff for beauty, fashion, and pets so I can get any pertinent boxes. So far, it works since I just got the Sweetheart VoxBox and actually liked it enough to do a review on it for my blog.Â


 Yeah, I've kept up with the show, but it's nothing specular. The format of the show has been drilled into me every 5 minutes and I only like Anthony B. out of the 4 host judges. And because its ABC, they hyped up the most inappropriate things like Greg cutting his finger in the last episode. The guy lost like a part of his finger... Anyway. Sorry for the unintended spoiler alert, but I didn't think it's a show too many of us followed, and if you did for Influenser, you've watched it already.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry, repeat post.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I've kept up with the show, but it's nothing specular. The format of the show has been drilled into me every 5 minutes and I only like Anthony B. out of the 4 host judges. And because its ABC, they hyped up the most inappropriate things like Greg cutting his finger in the last episode. The guy lost like a part of his finger... Anyway.
> 
> Sorry for the unintended spoiler alert, but I didn't think it's a show too many of us followed, and if you did for Influenser, you've watched it already.


 Don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally don't watch it loll. I was kind of put off precisely because of the marketing. I used to love Bourdain (and he was super funny on Archer this week) but he started seeming like kind of a dick on the last couple of seasons of 'no reservations' (is it just me who thinks that?) so his presence didn't interest me enough to get me to watch.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they're going to start giving these tv badge opportunities to most everyone.  My expert badges are Beauty Queen, Fashionista, Chowhound, Jetsetter and Urbanite.  I guess the taste badge was relevant, but I just don't watch tv.  I've never really liked it, and I told them that in my entry survey.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're going to start giving these tv badge opportunities to most everyone.  My expert badges are Beauty Queen, Fashionista, Chowhound, Jetsetter and Urbanite.  I guess the taste badge was relevant, but I just don't watch tv.  I've never really liked it, and I told them that in my entry survey.


 I totally feel you on that. I have a few shows that I enjoy watching on a weekly basis but other than that, I could care less. I mainly have it on for background noise if I'm home alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone get the new "The Taste: SEDUCTION" badge on your profile? I didn't. Maybe they're done with me since I won two prizes already and am still in FEB BOX limbo. I have a feeling since I won a box I didn't qualify for a box like everyone else seemed to get last month. It would be nice to win airline tickets tho!

And isn't every box a 'sweetheart' box with basically the same items from the same companies? Spring, Summer.. whatever holiday. I kind of like that they're expanding and switching it up with new companies. Hopefully they're building up specialized boxes now like a pet/book box. That would be nice.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 3, 2013)

I have the Taste: Seduction badge thing. I'm not really paying any attention to those badges or the Freakshow badges as I do all of my tv watching through Hulu or Netflix.
I am curious about the Feb 13 box badge I have. I did the survey for it, I'm just curious about which box it is!


----------



## Totem (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonkissedtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Taste: Seduction badge thing. I'm not really paying any attention to those badges or the Freakshow badges as I do all of my tv watching through Hulu or Netflix.
> 
> I am curious about the Feb 13 box badge I have. I did the survey for it, I'm just curious about which box it is!


The million dollar question.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a sugar and spice box or e mail yet??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone gotten a sugar and spice box or e mail yet??


 Haven't gotten the box or email... the badge just sits there in my profile, taunting me, saying "if you've gotten the email, you'll get this box!"

But the email never comes...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't gotten the box or email... the badge just sits there in my profile, taunting me, saying "if you've gotten the email, you'll get this box!"
> 
> But the email never comes...


 at least you know what box it would be for...mine's just Feb13...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine says feb 13 and havent gotten any info other than that too. Wth??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at least you know what box it would be for...mine's just Feb13...


 Lol true, but I'm not going to believe that I'm ACTUALLY getting it until I get an email!

I hope they update yours to a specific box soon!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol true, but I'm not going to believe that I'm ACTUALLY getting it until I get an email!
> 
> I hope they update yours to a specific box soon!


 yeah Idk if I'll get mine either lol Hope you get an email saying you are getting yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got my sugar and spice voxbox email. Woohoo my first voxbox!!!!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got an email too.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got my e-mail as well. I'm sooooo excited!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my sugar and spice voxbox email. Woohoo my first voxbox!!!!


 Me too!

I'm hoping most of you have seen Legally Blonde.... The scene where Elle finds out she got the internship?

Yeah, I totally saw the email and screamed "ME!!!! *makes cha-ching motion with arm* yes...."


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 4, 2013)

I got my email for the sugar n spice vox box too! it's my first box, does anyone know what's in the box?? Also is this the same as the feb13 voxbox? they are separate badges, but are they both for the sugar n spice box?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!
> 
> ...


 Seen the movie like a million times...checks email, sees email from influenster, looks at forums...sees 5 posts  on the Influenster thread...knows others got the email without even looking at the posts XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my email for the sugar n spice vox box too! it's my first box, does anyone know what's in the box?? Also is this the same as the feb13 voxbox? they are separate badges, but are they both for the sugar n spice box?


 As far as I have seen from reading about prior boxes, the Sugar n Spice box and the Sweetheart box will contain entirely different items.  Otherwise, they would have just given everyone a Sweetheart badge and sent out those boxes.

I would LOVE to find out how they decided who got "Sweetheart" 





 and who is getting "Sugar 'n' Spice"... were our survey answers... spicier?  



  (I really don't see how, as I was only asked about beauty products.  I just find their box titles hilarious)


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 4, 2013)

I received email too!!


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got an email for the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox as well! I got the badge for it and still have the Feb13 VoxBox badge.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as I have seen from reading about prior boxes, the Sugar n Spice box and the Sweetheart box will contain entirely different items.  Otherwise, they would have just given everyone a Sweetheart badge and sent out those boxes.
> 
> ...


 did your survey have a question about whitening products?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did your survey have a question about whitening products?


 No, it was so weird, no one else has gotten the same questions as me, as far as I can tell.  Mine were all for stuff like face wash, moisturizer, shampoo/conditioner... all beauty items, no questions about food, or dental stuff, or anything like that *shrugs*.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did your survey have a question about whitening products?


 My survey had something to do with whitening products. But it was a survey associated with the Feb 13 voxbox. I haven't received any other surveys to do and I got the sugar 'n spice box, so I'm a little confused if that survey has to do with the sugar 'n spice box or not.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it was so weird, no one else has gotten the same questions as me, as far as I can tell.  Mine were all for stuff like face wash, moisturizer, shampoo/conditioner... all beauty items, no questions about food, or dental stuff, or anything like that *shrugs*.


 well I got face wash, moisturize and shampoo/conditioner questions too XD


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my email too! FINALLY getting a box. All I have gotten previous was the dish soap kit. LOL. But it was pretty fab. So excited! I wants to know what is insiiiiiiiiiiiide.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I got face wash, moisturize and shampoo/conditioner questions too XD


 Yeah, a lot of people got *some* questions that matched mine, but never a complete match.  Most of the ppl that got the sweetheart box had a question about that granola bar they got, and you and several other people that are getting the spicy box got the whitestrip question.  I had neither.

I do hope we get whitestrips, though!  That would be awesome, I've been wanting to try them!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 4, 2013)

Woohoo! I got the email as well! And it'll be my first voxbox!! =D


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woohoo, I got a confirmation e-mail for the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox as well!  This will be my second voxbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woohoo, just got my confirmation for the sugar and spice Voxbox. This will be my second vox box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people got *some* questions that matched mine, but never a complete match.  Most of the ppl that got the sweetheart box had a question about that granola bar they got, and you and several other people that are getting the spicy box got the whitestrip question.  I had neither.
> 
> I do hope we get whitestrips, though!  That would be awesome, I've been wanting to try them!


 Mhm same here I hope so, too cheap to buy them myself lmao I rather get makeup XD


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't remember what all my questions were but I do remember there being one about artificial sweetener. Which I do use a lot of. I live in the south you have got to have sweet tea lol


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember what all my questions were but I do remember there being one about artificial sweetener. Which I do use a lot of. I live in the south you have got to have sweet tea lol


 same here!! I use a ton of artificial sweetener and I did get a question like that. I use it daily in my coffee....another gal from the South here too &lt;3


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay!  I got my confirmation email!!!  I'm stillc onfused though...On my cheat sheet, it looks like all the items are the same as the other box????


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm...  I just got an email about them sending me a Sugar n' Spice box, but my cheat sheet online lists the products in the Sweetheart box.  I now have a badge for a February 13 Voxbox and another badge for the Sugar n' Spice.  This will be my first box.   Could it be that I'm going to receive both?


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 5, 2013)

Sugar and Spice coming my way! Excited! This is my 4th box with Influenster. I wonder what will be in this box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 5, 2013)

How do these brand challenge things usually go? I've started doing some of them, do only a select amount of people "win" the brand challenge or whatever?

Edit: just kidding! just noticed the details in the corner :]


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

grats on everyone who is getting the sugar and spice box! you guys should post some pictures when you get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Mar 5, 2013)

Twiitter&gt;  As promised: A hint to the contents of the #*sugnspicevoxbox*: something white, something sweet, something crunchy &amp; something clean...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twiitter&gt;  As promised: A hint to the contents of the #*sugnspicevoxbox*: something white, something sweet, something crunchy &amp; something clean...


 Hmmm... Whitestrips (some people got a question about them), 2 food items, and a facial cleanser?  I wonder if we'll get the same cleanser thingy as the Sweetheart box? 

Thanks for the hint, Totem!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... Whitestrips (some people got a question about them), 2 food items, and a facial cleanser?  I wonder if we'll get the same cleanser thingy as the Sweetheart box?
> 
> Thanks for the hint, Totem!


 I got the whitestrips a few months ago and I still haven't used them.


----------



## mimosette (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the whitestrips a few months ago and I still haven't used them.


 I pounced right on those things the minute I got them.My dentist told me I had "old teeth".




  She said it wasn't staining, but AGE  that had caused my teeth to yellow, that it was not reversible. But the whitestrips whitened them right on up,. so I can hardly wait for my checkup to show her my chompers and say NEENER NEENER .

   (She's always butthurt because she can't find a cavity to fix , and I rub it in) (I fully understand this is a weird relationship to have with one's dentist, but I enjoy taking her down a notch or two every 6 months



)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twiitter&gt;  As promised: A hint to the contents of the #*sugnspicevoxbox*: something white, something sweet, something crunchy &amp; something clean...


 so (hopefully natural) artificial sweetener and whitening strips.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I would have been a better tester for the other box honestly!  I'm even looking for a new deoderant and anything that will make my hair full.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

By the way, to anyone who wants an invite to join Influenster I still have three available to give.  Just send me a private message!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I would have been a better tester for the other box honestly!  I'm even looking for a new deoderant and anything that will make my hair full.






 of course I'm still excited about this one but I agree. It sounds like this one will have some snacks in it and I'm so picky about what I eat.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, me too!  I've pretty much quit eating anything that's prepackaged (aside from bags of rice, dried beans, legumes, jars of tomatoes and meat that's been cut/packaged).  I'm a raw sugar kind of girl, so I'm curious to see what kind of sweetener they give us.  I wouldn't mind trying something natural like Stevia.


----------



## jnm9jem (Mar 6, 2013)

Sugar n Spice box for me!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Just fyi, if you've already requested an invite from influenster.com you can't be invited by someone else.  You'll either have to use a different email or wait for them to process your invite request.


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm getting my first Vox Box and can't wait to review it!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so (hopefully natural) artificial sweetener and whitening strips.


 I'm so excited for the whitening strips, that's so lame! XD


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited for the whitening strips, that's so lame! XD


 not lame at all!! That's what i'm excited for as well!! I have used strips in the past and they really work! it is about time I do them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Mar 6, 2013)

I noticed the natural sweetenener Nectresse with monk fruit has been doing a lot of  rounds in sub boxes and promotions lately. I actually like the taste or non-aftertaste of it. I'm guessing it could be that? A Skinny bar, something Olay and White Strips.

I wish it was a bottle of Skinny Girl Margaritas!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed the natural sweetenener Nectresse with monk fruit has been doing a lot of  rounds in sub boxes and promotions lately. I actually like the taste or non-aftertaste of it. I'm guessing it could be that? A Skinny bar, something Olay and White Strips.
> 
> *I wish it was a bottle of Skinny Girl Margaritas!*


 Same here!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 6, 2013)

Are Skinny Girl products any good? I looked at the wine, but I'm a super wine snob and I was iffy on it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are Skinny Girl products any good? I looked at the wine, but I'm a super wine snob and I was iffy on it.


 I haven't tried them, but would like to.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Nectresse?  Hmm... has anyone tried it?


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 7, 2013)

Nectresse breaks down with heat. Like coffee. So it tastes weird in anything other than iced tea to me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nectresse?  Hmm... has anyone tried it?


 Have not tried it, wouldn't mind to either. I'm not a fan of sugar replacement thingies, Iike Splenda tastes gross. So if this is different that'd be cool.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

they started shipping for the sugar and spice box today!





this was taken from their FB page: The Sugar 'n Spice boxes are ready to ship! And look... the VoxBox got a makeover! Now that's nice.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they started shipping for the sugar and spice box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

im not getting that box sadly, wah! but i did get the other feb box and they delivered with USPS.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im not getting that box sadly, wah! but i did get the other feb box and they delivered with USPS.


 Hope they deliver this one with them too! Which would mean, somewhere around Tuesday or Wednesday next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you ladies think of the Olay fresh effects (w/ the brush)? I'm thinking of purchasing it...


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 7, 2013)

We're getting the Olay with the brush?

OMG, I've heard nothing but good stuff about it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're getting the Olay with the brush?
> 
> OMG, I've heard nothing but good stuff about it.


It was in the sweetheart voxbox.  We don't know what is in the sugar and spice one yet.


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you ladies think of the Olay fresh effects (w/ the brush)? I'm thinking of purchasing it...


I think it's really irritating to my skin. This brush is made out of hard plastic bristles; I'd rather use a softer brush.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was in the sweetheart voxbox.  We don't know what is in the sugar and spice one yet.


 My cheat sheet says Olay Fresh Effects

Secret Clinical, Skinnygirl daily and not your mother's


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My cheat sheet says Olay Fresh Effects
> 
> Secret Clinical, Skinnygirl daily and not your mother's


 The cheat sheet is stuck on the Sweetheart box as that's what was in theirs. I noticed it the other day as well and got all excited until I realized it was the Sweatheart box and then I was a sad panda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cheat sheet is stuck on the Sweetheart box as that's what was in theirs. I noticed it the other day as well and got all excited until I realized it was the Sweatheart box and then I was a sad panda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no, say it aint so :/


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, say it aint so :/


 Yup afraid so. I had a small smidgen of hope that it might still be in there but if you look at the size of those boxes there's no way that the Olay, Secret, and Not Your Mother is fitting in that slim box. So my small smidgen of hope is no more. :'(


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup afraid so. I had a small smidgen of hope that it might still be in there but if you look at the size of those boxes there's no way that the Olay, Secret, and Not Your Mother is fitting in that slim box. So my small smidgen of hope is no more. :'(


 You are right, those boxes look tiny D:


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm hoping that they either update the Cheat Sheet or someone gets a box soon. The suspense is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that they either update the Cheat Sheet or someone gets a box soon. The suspense is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here XD


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that they either update the Cheat Sheet or someone gets a box soon. The suspense is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah!  I keep checking back and nothing!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

My feb 13 voxbox badge is gone along with the cheat sheet. Wtf?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 11, 2013)

i think the FEB '13 badge was just a place holder for the sugar and spice box


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Woohoo, I won a specialized voxbox at the twitter party for 'The Taste' this afternoon - I'll update with the contents when I receive it!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, I won a specialized voxbox at the twitter party for 'The Taste' this afternoon - I'll update with the contents when I receive it!


 Congrats how fun! Excited to see what you got!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, I won a specialized voxbox at the twitter party for 'The Taste' this afternoon - I'll update with the contents when I receive it!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2013)

They're taking their sweet time shipping out the Sugar n' Spice boxes out, aren't they?  Inquiring minds want to know what's inside!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 14, 2013)

> They're taking their sweet time shipping out the Sugar n' Spice boxes out, aren't they? Â Inquiring minds want to know what's inside!


 I was thinking the same thing! I'm anxious to get it!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how you can unlock more than 5 badges?  I'm up to ninety something on all five of mine already, and I've got my eye set on a couple more.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how you can unlock more than 5 badges?  I'm up to ninety something on all five of mine already, and I've got my eye set on a couple more.


 Supposedly you can't unlock others at the moment but they have plans to be able to open more spots and allow you to change them in and out at a later date.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're taking their sweet time shipping out the Sugar n' Spice boxes out, aren't they?  Inquiring minds want to know what's inside!


 yup that's exactly what I was thinking too D:


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 14, 2013)

so i attended the twitter party this afternoon and they gave out some clues to what would be in the box:

Something to bring a smile to your face &amp; Something to keep it clean

Something good to eat &amp; something to help you slip into your skinny jeans
 Hrm!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2013)

oops forgot about the twitter party, oh well.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oops forgot about the twitter party, oh well.


 same lol


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 14, 2013)

it wasn't worth it to be honest - no giveaways at all. just tweeting about each of the items.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i attended the twitter party this afternoon and they gave out some clues to what would be in the box:
> 
> ...


 crest white strips and either skinny cow candy or skinny girl something or other
.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it wasn't worth it to be honest - no giveaways at all. just tweeting about each of the items.


 i know!! I thought they would tweet a pic or something.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it wasn't worth it to be honest - no giveaways at all. just tweeting about each of the items.


 glad i didn't waste my time in class on it honestly, since i'm pretty sure there's no way it goes toward our influenster score or anything.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 15, 2013)

From influenstervox twitter today: @InfluensterVox: OK, #SugnSpiceVoxBox peeps, here's your first clue... stay tuned for more: Pour sweet nothings into your coffee cup with this product... Really hope the box comes soon!!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like the exact stuff that the last box got


----------



## Lainy (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone else get the Pond's badge?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 15, 2013)

> Sounds like the exact stuff that the last box got


 I don't remember seeing anything for coffee in the last one...


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From influenstervox twitter today: @InfluensterVox: OK, #SugnSpiceVoxBox peeps, here's your first clue... stay tuned for more: Pour sweet nothings into your coffee cup with this product...
> 
> Really hope the box comes soon!!


I wonder if we're getting truvia or nektar. I've seen both of them in sub boxes lately.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything for coffee in the last one...


 its the artificial sweetener.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its the artificial sweetener.


 Do you mean the sweetheart box? Because no one got sweetner in that. I got sweetner a few months ago in the Naturals voxbox.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean the sweetheart box? Because no one got sweetner in that. I got sweetner a few months ago in the Naturals voxbox.


 yeahhh, I'm getting my threads confused, someone said that a sweetener was a _possibility_ because a certain brand had been making the sub rounds.. lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 15, 2013)

> I wonder if we're getting truvia or nektar. I've seen both of them in sub boxes lately.


 I wouldn't mind trying either one! =)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying either one! =)


 Same here, I hope they taste sweet and not bitter like most stuff...


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I hope they taste sweet and not bitter like most stuff...


I really like truvia and I generally don't like sweeteners. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the Pond's badge?


 Yes!

Haven't done the tasks yet though


----------



## Totem (Mar 16, 2013)

Gah! They haven't sent out those damn boxes yet? I had won, so I thought, a Taste voxbox in the Pinterest contest. What I won was a place in the Sugar n Spice program. lol So I guess I have to do double the work, double the promoting for this box. I had won a $25 Williams Sonoma gift card on Twitter tho. My beehive cake plate came in today from West Elm-Williams Sonoma's cheaper sister site. They have some cute stuff on sale there.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 16, 2013)

Another clue today @InfluensterVox: Oh heyy #SugnSpiceVoxBox peeps! Think we forgot about you? Another clue: These tasty breakfast treats are quite popular across the pond...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another clue today
> 
> @InfluensterVox: Oh heyy #SugnSpiceVoxBox peeps! Think we forgot about you? Another clue: These tasty breakfast treats are quite popular across the pond...


british cookies of some sort maybe?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 16, 2013)

> british cookies of some sort maybe?


 Someone on twitter suggested English muffins... Maybe scones?


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 16, 2013)

Pics posted on their FB page


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

no whitening strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTK (Mar 16, 2013)

I just had to peek! Can't wait for my box!

Colgate Optic White toothpaste, toothbrush, and mouthwash

Splenda Nectresse artificial sweetner Vaseline Spray &amp; Go moisturizer belVita cookies Dickinson's oil-controlling towelettes


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics posted on their FB page


do you have a link by chance?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 16, 2013)

Did anyone* not *get a Pond's badge? Still trying to figure out why two of my friends have it in their fun file and I don't.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone* not *get a Pond's badge? Still trying to figure out why two of my friends have it in their fun file and I don't.


 I don't have it.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have it.


 Thank you! I thought something might be wrong with my account, but I guess I just didn't qualify.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone* not *get a Pond's badge? Still trying to figure out why two of my friends have it in their fun file and I don't.


 Yup, don't have it on mine.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just had to peek! Can't wait for my box!
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't get a Pond's badge either


----------



## Nique85 (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone received there bath and body brand challenge prize yet?  Also,  why did some people get the ponds badge but others didn't?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nique85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received there bath and body brand challenge prize yet?  Also,  why did some people get the ponds badge but others didn't?


 From what I understand Influenster chooses who gets badges based on badge scores as well as demographic information. So if your scores are high enough, maybe you have the "wrong" demographic info for that one (wrong age, area of the country, interests, etc).


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine!! I hope I'll come home tonight to find it there! =D


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay. I came home yesterday to find my extremely heavy orange box. It is super generous and I am loving EVERYTHING. Thanks Influenster !! I was just gonna buy the lotion. So glad I didn't! I dare say this box is better than the Cosmo VoxBox!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay. I came home yesterday to find my extremely heavy orange box. It is super generous and I am loving EVERYTHING. Thanks Influenster !! I was just gonna buy the lotion. So glad I didn't! I dare say this box is better than the Cosmo VoxBox!


post pics!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 17, 2013)

actually there are videos up already on youtube and im so jealous!

you guys who got the sugar and spice box got 7 items!

i only got technically 5 but really 4 cause the Olay cleanser/scrub thing came together. totally jealous.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

> actually there are videos up already on youtube and im so jealous!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I kinda wanted to try the play stuff though D=


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 17, 2013)

> Yay. I came home yesterday to find my extremely heavy orange box. It is super generous and I am loving EVERYTHING. Thanks Influenster !! I was just gonna buy the lotion. So glad I didn't! I dare say this box is better than the Cosmo VoxBox!


 Lucky! Mine didn't come yesterday... Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Totem (Mar 17, 2013)

Ha! My guess on the sweetener was right! This is my fourth box after receiving 3 from other subs.


----------



## Totem (Mar 17, 2013)

I watched SAPHIREpinup's box opening.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Casey Buzin (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I just posted an unboxing video of the Sugar 'n Spic Voxbox. If you want check it out, I would appreciate it!!!

Edit: Link removed, video embedded.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Casey Buzin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I just posted an unboxing video of the Sugar 'n Spic Voxbox. If you want check it out, I would appreciate it!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz3pmDcSSvI&amp;feature=youtu.be


hey girl great video. i subbed too :]


----------



## Goodie (Mar 18, 2013)

Ladies, I just wanted to say thank you to introducing me to this awesome program!  I signed up for Influenster like a month ago, did a few surveys, and didn't follow up much.  Randomly a vox box showed up on my door step!  I don't recall ever receiving an email or taking a survey to become eligible for this box.  However, now that I have received it I definitely want to keep up with everything so that I continue to receive them in the future.  I don't have a youtube channel or a blog so I'm hoping that doesn't count me out for future boxes.  Also, I don't want to link it to my fb and clog my friends' news feed with tons of crap.  So far I'm doing pinterest and twitter.  Hopefully that's enough!  Does anyone have any tips for a new member?  Anyway, here's my box... so exciting!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 18, 2013)

This box looks great! Totally worth it!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I just wanted to say thank you to introducing me to this awesome program!  I signed up for Influenster like a month ago, did a few surveys, and didn't follow up much.  Randomly a vox box showed up on my door step!  I don't recall ever receiving an email or taking a survey to become eligible for this box.  However, now that I have received it I definitely want to keep up with everything so that I continue to receive them in the future.  I don't have a youtube channel or a blog so I'm hoping that doesn't count me out for future boxes.  Also, I don't want to link it to my fb and clog my friends' news feed with tons of crap.  So far I'm doing pinterest and twitter.  Hopefully that's enough!  Does anyone have any tips for a new member?  Anyway, here's my box... so exciting!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

Question for all of you: I'm kind of new to Influenster (I've had an account for a few months but I haven't really done much with it until very recently)--how high are your scores when you're receiving VoxBoxes? I'm trying to figure out what I should be aiming for here.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2013)

> Question for all of you: I'm kind of new to Influenster (I've had an account for a few months but I haven't really done much with it until very recently)--how high are your scores when you're receiving VoxBoxes? I'm trying to figure out what I should be aiming for here.


 My main score is 79 and all others are in the 80s I think. It hasn't moved since I first got them. But then I haven't been reviewing lately either. I've run out of items to review! Haha


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main score is 79 and all others are in the 80s I think. It hasn't moved since I first got them. But then I haven't been reviewing lately either. I've run out of items to review! Haha


 Hmm I think this is a problem with Influenster...they really don't have as many options in terms of reviews as you'd think they would, especially for the beauty category.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2013)

Influenster keeps sending me emails like "do this, do that for a chance to get april's voxbox!" but like, I've done everything there is to do regarding the Sweetheart Voxbox short of making a video (i'm not a vlogger, i'll write all day about whatever they want me too though). I wonder what qualifying for a second Voxbox after receiving the first really boils down to.


----------



## ashleyxo (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box! I'm especially excited about the teeth whitening products! Got to have a bright, white smile for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2013)

> Hmm I think this is a problem with Influenster...they really don't have as many options in terms of reviews as you'd think they would, especially for the beauty category.


 I agree. I've actually tried submitting a beauty product to review and it never showed up. I think they need more products to review.


----------



## Casey Buzin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Casey Buzin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hey girl great video. i subbed too :]


      Thanks so much!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Influenster keeps sending me emails like "do this, do that for a chance to get april's voxbox!" but like, I've done everything there is to do regarding the Sweetheart Voxbox short of making a video (i'm not a vlogger, i'll write all day about whatever they want me too though). I wonder what qualifying for a second Voxbox after receiving the first really boils down to.


 hmm...  i wish i was getting those emails too!  i haven't heard anything about April's box.  Do you know what theme it is?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm...  i wish i was getting those emails too!  i haven't heard anything about April's box.  Do you know what theme it is?


 hmmm i looked back through my emails (i got two emails mentioning april's box) and one of the emails says "April's Beauty Box" so I'm guessing there's at least one beauty themed box.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay. I came home yesterday to find my extremely heavy orange box. It is super generous and I am loving EVERYTHING. Thanks Influenster !! I was just gonna buy the lotion. So glad I didn't! I dare say this box is better than the Cosmo VoxBox!


 I received my box yesterday as well. Everything was very generous and I also think it was better than the Cosmo VoxBox!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 19, 2013)

Man, I haven't had a box since I first signed up (last fall I got one).. I think my score is 76?? Hmph. So jealous of everyone!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm i looked back through my emails (i got two emails mentioning april's box) and one of the emails says "April's Beauty Box" so I'm guessing there's at least one beauty themed box.


 Alright!  I must get on writing more reviews then...


----------



## oshunsl11 (Mar 19, 2013)

Still waiting on my sugar n' spice vovxbox.....this is worse then waiting for Christmas.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oshunsl11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on my sugar n' spice vovxbox.....this is worse then waiting for Christmas.


 I feel you. I'm still waiting on mine, too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oshunsl11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on my sugar n' spice vovxbox.....this is worse then waiting for Christmas.


 me, three!  I keep seeing everyone else's blog reviews and I'm all I WAAAAAANT MINE!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2013)

I JUST got a tracking number... It's in KC. So sounds like mine will be here maybe Thursday. =P


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 19, 2013)

I got a tracking number... it said it had been delivered in Alabama... I live in Florida  then I got another email saying just kidding this is your real tracking number it is in Orlando so it might be here tomorrow or perhaps Thursday... I'm not good at waiting.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2013)

> I got a tracking number... it said it had been delivered in Alabama... I live in Florida  then I got another email saying just kidding this is your real tracking number it is in Orlando so it might be here tomorrow or perhaps Thursday... I'm not good at waiting.


 I got the same thing! And me either.... I'm already tired of waiting after seeing pics of others boxes!! Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a tracking number... it said it had been delivered in Alabama... I live in Florida  then I got another email saying just kidding this is your real tracking number it is in Orlando so it might be here tomorrow or perhaps Thursday... I'm not good at waiting.


 I got an 'oops here's your real tracking #' email too... and mine just shows electronic info received.... *sigh*!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 19, 2013)

If you feel like it check out my unboxing. I would greatly appreciate it very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know the cam quality isn't great, I'm getting a new one with my tax refund, any suggestions???http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcZsLRuDA4k


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 19, 2013)

oh, I got mine on Monday...on another note, sometimes I really wonder if people actually reads the ToS when they join these forums LOL


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 19, 2013)

Voxbox received! I love this box! Everything will be used with love.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

True, I don't think they do out of bad intention though... but perhaps it needs to be clearer on the tos. Or maybe we need to plaster a heads up at the top of a webpage or a reminder for the first few post.



> oh, I got mine on Monday...on another note, sometimes I really wonder if people actually reads the ToS when they join these forums LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> True, I don't think they do out of bad intention though... but perhaps it needs to be clearer on the tos. Or maybe we need to plaster a heads up at the top of a webpage or a reminder for the first few post.


 some come in and on the 1st post(like not even an introductory post) whore out their blog/channel, etc.. lol 1st thing I did when I joined was read the ToS lol which means a lot cuz I hate reading lol


----------



## luaiko (Mar 19, 2013)

I just got my first box and was really surprised at how much stuff they give!

Now I gotta complete this task list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 20, 2013)

Woohoo! Finally got my box! =D


----------



## Totem (Mar 20, 2013)

Made it to CA!


----------



## Totem (Mar 20, 2013)

Why do I only have one brand challenge to complete?  It's the Belvita badge. What badges did you guys get? I see all the bonus tasks. When I finish BelVita will I get another, I wonder?

ETA: Ok, under the timeline it says the brand challenges will open up midway thru the program. Guess that helps them stay organized.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 22, 2013)

Checked in my box and got my BelVita badge already!  Sweeeeet!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 26, 2013)

the mandatory survey is up for the sweetheart box! make sure to do it or they wont send you anymore boxes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2013)

Pre-Survey for Skincare Routine.

Thinking it might be 

Aveeno products.

 
It asked what I thought of the brand.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

Is anyone else doing the Pureology badge?  I wasn't going to, but then I got an email that anyone that completes it between now and 3/31 is auto-qualified for the April VoxBox.  So I caved 




, especially when I saw that the blog post didn't have to mention which school we nominated (I'm weird about my kids' information being online). I went ahead and did it.  The only thing that tripped me up is that to enter, they needed 3-5 pictures showing the areas that need improvement.  Luckily, I have a bunch of pics of the kids at school, many of them in front of an area that needed improvement! Whew!

I just wanted to see if anyone else had caved in.  Winning the Pureology products wouldn't suck, either.


----------



## catipa (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else doing the Pureology badge?  I wasn't going to, but then I got an email that anyone that completes it between now and 3/31 is auto-qualified for the April VoxBox.  So I caved
> 
> ...


Yep, I've been working on it today.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 27, 2013)

I love love love sugar and spice box!! That vaseline is Spray is devine, use it every day. Well everything in the box is getting used every day.


----------



## catipa (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love sugar and spice box!! That vaseline is Spray is devine, use it every day. Well everything in the box is getting used every day.


Me too!  I thought everything they sent was really great.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 28, 2013)

I just finished all the tasks and got the belVita badge.  Maybe they'll send me a box of the blueberry biscuits. I really want this April VoxBox, but I don't have color treated hair.  Do you think it matters?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I've been working on it today.


 how do you get this one?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you get this one?


 Mine is in my profile for matching the eco badge and the beauty badge.  I also think Influenster also may have sent it to people who have kids, because most of the tasks involve submitting a school for an eco-makeover/promoting the contest.  If you do have the ability to complete the challenge, it'll be in your Fun File!

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just finished all the tasks and got the belVita badge.  Maybe they'll send me a box of the blueberry biscuits. I really want this April VoxBox, but I don't have color treated hair.  Do you think it matters?
Are you talking about the Pureology badge for the color-treated hair?  I don't think it matters, only 100 ppl of all the submissions are even going to get the products, so I'm not thinking so much about that.  I pretty much just did it for the April Box auto-qualify.  And, you know, to maybe get some eco-updates for my kids's school! That would be sweet!


----------



## catipa (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you get this one?


It was in my fun file.  I think it got put in my fun file because I have the Mother Bear Badge..


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was in my fun file.  I think it got put in my fun file because I have the Mother Bear Badge..


 oh ok gotcha.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you think they will notify the school that they were entered in? I got the email about automatically qualifying for April but I don't want my kid's school to know I entered them. lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone else think the "auto-qualification" will be for a "mom" box?  I was just reading through the thread for last year's mom box, and getting that box disqualified ppl from receiving the spring/summer beauty boxes. I really hope that doesn't happen.



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think they will notify the school that they were entered in? I got the email about automatically qualifying for April but I don't want my kid's school to know I entered them. lol


 Good question... the form does ask for YOUR name/address/contact info, but not the school's (they just ask for the name), so it would be a bit weird if they looked up ALL of the schools' info just to let them know that they were entered?

From the contest page, it looks like the school is only contacted if they are selected as finalists:

Sponsor assumes no responsibility for late, incomplete, lost, misdirected or undeliverable entries. If deemed a Finalist, principal of school will be required to complete and return a document authorizing participation in the contest and schoolâ€™s consent to comply with all the terms and conditions set forth below for acceptance of any prize.

But I definitely can't guarantee it!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 28, 2013)

aw, im a mom but my son isnt school aged so many thats why i didnt get qualified for the badge. :[

i feel kinda let down too because i did all the badge requests for the sweetheart voxbox, blogged, posted stuff on twitter, went to the twitter party, etc etc.  i could even do a video review if i wanted and i still didnt prequalify for an april box. 

and i feel bad for saying this but some of the blog posts they are pulling that get qualified arent even that great - like a paragraph.

im not saying mine is top quality either but its confusing.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 30, 2013)

I got an e-mail to receive Sony bluetooth speakers. All I have to do is 'check-in' at the Sony store and share a pic of the bluetooth speakers on twitter or instagram. Afterwards, Influenster will ship the Sony Bluetooth Wireless Mobile Speaker for free (a $69.99 value)!

Anyone else get the offer?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow that's nice!  Enjoy!  I saw they tweeted to check your account for this.  Apparently according to Influenster I am a 80 year old woman as all I have is a Ponds Challenge and that is the only one I have had since the Taste challenge.



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an e-mail to receive Sony bluetooth speakers. All I have to do is 'check-in' at the Sony store and share a pic of the bluetooth speakers on twitter or instagram. Afterwards, Influenster will ship the Sony Bluetooth Wireless Mobile Speaker for free (a $69.99 value)!
> 
> Anyone else get the offer?


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 30, 2013)

> aw, im a mom but my son isnt school aged so many thats why i didnt get qualified for the badge. :[ i feel kinda let down too because i did all the badge requests for the sweetheart voxbox, blogged, posted stuff on twitter, went to the twitter party, etc etc. Â i could even do a video review if i wanted and i still didnt prequalify for an april box.Â  and i feel bad for saying this but some of the blog posts they are pulling that get qualified arent even that great - like a paragraph. im not saying mine is top quality either but its confusing.


 A paragraph if they're lucky, honestly some blogs don't really go out their way. More like, this is what I got. Picture, ciao! That's not a review.


----------



## Totem (Mar 30, 2013)

They're making video reviews mandatory now? Shouldn't that be 'extra?'


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an e-mail to receive Sony bluetooth speakers. All I have to do is 'check-in' at the Sony store and share a pic of the bluetooth speakers on twitter or instagram. Afterwards, Influenster will ship the Sony Bluetooth Wireless Mobile Speaker for free (a $69.99 value)!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *A paragraph if they're lucky, honestly some blogs don't really go out their way. More like, this is what I got. Picture, ciao! That's not a review.*


 Well... I made a post like that, but I will be reviewing each item individually too...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're making video reviews mandatory now? Shouldn't that be 'extra?'


 I haven't seen anything about this. Where did you find that? I might have missed it somewhere in this topic.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen anything about this. Where did you find that? I might have missed it somewhere in this topic.


it is in the brand challenge for the dickinson wipes


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it is in the brand challenge for the dickinson wipes


 oh interesting. all of my brand challenges for the sweetheart voxbox said a blog post or video.


----------



## Totem (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there any way I can make a video without showing my face? lol


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 30, 2013)

You could wear a mask, lol.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 30, 2013)

I cheat with my videos and just show my hands and stand/sit behind the camera. I'm sure it's not as entertaining, but I want to be semi-anonymous for now lol


----------



## mimosette (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's nice!  Enjoy!  I saw they tweeted to check your account for this.  *Apparently according to Influenster I am a 80 year old woman as all I have is a Ponds Challenge and that is the only one I have had since the Taste challenge.*


 Me too. Come dance with me at the Old Folk's Home.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 31, 2013)

Sweet!  It's a date!  Is it sad/bad I am actually contemplating getting something from the Ponds line because there were coupons in the mail this week?  I may just buy the makeup remover wipes (currently using the up and up brand-which is the Target generic for Ponds)



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Come dance with me at the Old Folk's Home.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG you guys!!

Hi ...,

We're pleased to announce that you're a winner of the NYC Liquid Lipshine Badge from the Holiday VoxBox! We'd like to thank you for your participation and for spreading the word about NYC. You've shown your chops as an Influenster, so in just a few weeks, you'll be receiving a gift from NYC!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG you guys!!
> 
> ...


 Great job, Gabi - congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 3, 2013)

> OMG you guys!! Hi ..., We're pleased to announce that you're a winner of the NYC Liquid Lipshine Badge from the Holiday VoxBox! We'd like to thank you for your participation and for spreading the word about NYC. You've shown your chops as an Influenster, so in just a few weeks, you'll be receiving a gift from NYC! I'm so excited!!!


 Yayy me too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great job, Gabi - congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hehe thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh also got the Kiss one too apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayy me too!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm trying to remember what they said would be in the NYC one. But I don't know. Also hoping people hear back on all of them today so there's no waiting forever like there was with some of the other voxboxes. Where I felt like at that point I didn't care if I won it so much as just wanted to know if anyone had won it at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 3, 2013)

oh cool! so does this mean they usually announce the brand challenge winners quite a bit later? i just did all of my stuff for the sweetheart voxbox, and since it was my first box i wasn't sure when they announce this stuff.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 3, 2013)

> oh cool! so does this mean they usually announce the brand challenge winners quite a bit later? i just did all of my stuff for the sweetheart voxbox, and since it was my first box i wasn't sure when they announce this stuff.


 God, yes. This is for the _holiday_ voxbox. I'm pretty sure I was getting the stuff from my brand challenge wins (also NYC and Kiss) from the beauty blogger voxbox around the same time I got the holiday box in the mail. Here's to hoping I get the oatmeal one. I'd like the goody's one, too. But mostly I want the oatmeal challenge stuff.


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hehe thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh also got the Kiss one too apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


Yay!  I got the NYC, Kiss and just saw I got Sole Society too.  Exciting!  This was my first Voxbox, so I wasn't sure how I did.  This makes me more excited to do the brand challenges for the Sugar n Spice box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay! I got all of them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CONGRATS!



> Yay!Â  I got the NYC, Kiss and just saw I got Sole Society too.Â  Exciting!Â  This was my first Voxbox, so I wasn't sure how I did.Â  This makes me more excited to do the brand challenges for the Sugar n Spice box.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! I got all of them too
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats, I got those 3 as well! I was hoping for one but 3 is great!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2013)

I won the Kiss &amp; NYC brand challenges toooo!

I actually won them both for the College voxbox as well. I got a bronzer from NYC and then the press on nails &amp; nail stickers from Kiss which is what we are getting this time too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  I got the NYC, Kiss and just saw I got Sole Society too.  Exciting!  This was my first Voxbox, so I wasn't sure how I did.  This makes me more excited to do the brand challenges for the Sugar n Spice box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I didn't do the brand challenges for Sole Society XD What's the prize?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2013)

I also just got emails that I won the Goody challenge AND I was picked to try out the AVEENO Positively Radiant Intensive Night Cream!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 3, 2013)

> I also just got emails that I won the Goody challenge AND I was picked to try out theÂ AVEENO Positively Radiant Intensive Night Cream!Â


 Oh that is exciting! Congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2013)

CONGRATS to all you ladies that are winning brand challenges!  That's awesome!  I'm inspired to go fill out more brand challenges for my Sweet n Spicy box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got emails that I won the Goody challenge AND I was picked to try out the AVEENO Positively Radiant Intensive Night Cream!


 Congrats and what's the Goody Challenge prize? XD curious XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CONGRATS to all you ladies that are winning brand challenges!  That's awesome!  I'm inspired to go fill out more brand challenges for my Sweet n Spicy box!


 Remember is delayed gratification XD


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats and what's the Goody Challenge prize? XD curious XD


 1 Goody Doublewear Ponytailer/Bracelet

1 Goody Ribbon Elastics Hair Bands

Thanks all. Super excited.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Apr 3, 2013)

I got Emails today too for winning the NYC and Kiss today too!! Congrats to all who won!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1 Goody Doublewear Ponytailer/Bracelet
> 
> ...


 That's nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats everyone on winning the challenges! I never won these b4 but I actually got 3 emails staying I won the NYC &amp; KISS &amp; Oatmeal challenge! I never expected to win one much less 3 at the same time!! Excited!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats everyone on winning the challenges! I never won these b4 but I actually got 3 emails staying I won the NYC &amp; KISS &amp; Oatmeal challenge! I never expected to win one much less 3 at the same time!! Excited!!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I didn't do the brand challenges for Sole Society XD What's the prize?


 Sole Society prize was a $50 Sole Society credit.

I think I recall that the brand challenge for KISS nail dress was that anyone who earned the badge would get the brand challenge prize.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sole Society prize was a $50 Sole Society credit.
> 
> I think I recall that the brand challenge for KISS nail dress was that anyone who earned the badge would get the brand challenge prize.


 That's a nice one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats to everyone! Makes me want to start trying more lol


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

I got 3 emails saying I won Holiday Voxbox challenges for NYC, Sole Society and KISS Nails too. YAY.

Congrats to everyone else who won too!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 4, 2013)

yay I'm excited so many people won!!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 4, 2013)

I was scared it was a bug and that they were going to send out an email stating that they have been hacked or something and there system sent everyone emails of winning lol! Its great to see so many people winning!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 3 emails saying I won Holiday Voxbox challenges for NYC, Sole Society and KISS Nails too. YAY.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who won too!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alicat130 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was supposed to receive the Bath and Body Works Brand Prize for the voxbox in December and still have not received it.

Did any of the other winners get their prize?


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to receive the Bath and Body Works Brand Prize for the voxbox in December and still have not received it.
> 
> Did any of the other winners get their prize?


 They are incredibly show at getting stuff done. I have always gotten my stuff sooner or later though, sometimes in multiple shipments.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 5, 2013)

What are you guys doing to get all that stuff? Do I need to up my influenster game?


----------



## PBandJilly (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you guys doing to get all that stuff? Do I need to up my influenster game?


 It's by completing the brand challenges assigned to each VoxBox.


----------



## carriewong (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey gals, I'm new to influenster...wondering if anyone can fill me in? I started to do some surveys within the Expert Badges but I dont seem to see my Badge Score go up..? How does this work?


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's by completing the brand challenges assigned to each VoxBox.


 I've been doing that but I've only qualified for two boxes.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got an email for a new Influenster program!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email for a new Influenster program!


 Same here!  The page is taking forever to load, though, so I have no clue what it's for.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

My page too!  I assume because everyone is logging in at once.  I will update if/when I get through.  Survey is up until 4/8/13 12pm.

I am glad to have another opportunity!  Last voxbox I got was Summer beauty in September!

Mine is for total cleanse pre qualification survey badge.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!  The page is taking forever to load, though, so I have no clue what it's for.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page too!  I assume because everyone is logging in at once.  I will update if/when I get through.  Survey is up until 4/8/13 12pm.
> 
> ...


 Urgh, mine is a Total Cleanse pre-qualification survey, too.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.  And the survey page still isn't loading.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

I got through the survey.  It was asking about if I use 2/1 shampoo body wash things, what kind I buy etc.  Then it asked about if I have a dishwasher, if not how often do I do dishes by hand in the sink, what I spend on cleaning products per month and demographics.  I do not think I will get picked.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, mine is a Total Cleanse pre-qualification survey, too.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.  And the survey page still isn't loading.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

Nothing new for me yet :[


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got email too!! It talked about 2-in-1 shampoo/body wash and dish washing habits. I hope I get chosen!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing new for me yet :[


 Nothing here either!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got through the survey.  It was asking about if I use 2/1 shampoo body wash things, what kind I buy etc.  Then it asked about if I have a dishwasher, if not how often do I do dishes by hand in the sink, what I spend on cleaning products per month and demographics.  I do not think I will get picked.


 Ooh, that changes things!  I thought it was the Total Cleanse juice program.  Sorry, I'm descended from a long line of loggers and farmers.  Anything that prohibits coffee is NOT ACCEPTABLE to me.  Cleaning products, whether for home or body?  *Major* weakness.  Now to get the survey to load...


----------



## JessP (Apr 6, 2013)

Just finished the Total Cleanse pre-survey as well! Should be interesting - I'm not sure that I'll get picked but I obviously won't mind if I am.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 6, 2013)

I got the Total Cleanse e-mail, too. I am happy to hear it's not the juice program. I was worried. I will probably wait until 3 a.m. to see if the survey will load. Maybe there will be less traffic on the website then.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay! Got the survey! I haven't had a box since last fall.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 6, 2013)

Awwww I didn't get it and now I'm jealous. Good luck, girls ;D


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 6, 2013)

I got it too. Not quite sure how dishes and ,2n1 body wash/ shampoo have in common. Lol


----------



## cranraspberry (Apr 7, 2013)

I also got the total cleanse email - it's the first time I've ever gotten any kind of prequal email from Influenster (those cooking tv-show ones don't count) - how does it usually work after you've taken the initial test? Will they let you know if you haven't gotten into the campaign? 

Oh Influenster, you don't like me at all, do you? 




 I've had more luck with L'Oreal consumer testing than with you!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the total cleanse email - it's the first time I've ever gotten any kind of prequal email from Influenster (those cooking tv-show ones don't count) - how does it usually work after you've taken the initial test? Will they let you know if you haven't gotten into the campaign?
> 
> ...


 I got the Total Cleanse Pre-survey as well. I haven't gotten a pre-survey yet that I was declined for, so you will more than likely get into it, especially if you haven't gotten a box yet. I've been a member for about a year now, and I've gotten 2 boxes. I seem to get one about every 6 months. It does take a little patience with Influenster, but you will get boxes, it just might take a little while. If you are chosen to receive the box, they'll send an email to notify you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't get a survey either, but good luck to all of you who got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get in ^^


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

I really hope we'll be hearing something about the April VoxBox soon, after several emails they sent me a few weeks ago saying "'you MIGHT autoqualify" i'm dying to know now. I haven't been doing many reviews lately though so I'm not sure....


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't get anything to autoqualify, but I would love to get it too XD


----------



## cranraspberry (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Total Cleanse Pre-survey as well. I haven't gotten a pre-survey yet that I was declined for, so you will more than likely get into it, especially if you haven't gotten a box yet. I've been a member for about a year now, and I've gotten 2 boxes. I seem to get one about every 6 months. It does take a little patience with Influenster, but you will get boxes, it just might take a little while. If you are chosen to receive the box, they'll send an email to notify you.


 Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed then - I've been with Influenster since October or so (which would make it a little over 6 months) and had kind of given up on it, as nothing seemed to affect my score.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 7, 2013)

i got the palmolive survey like a week after i joined and since i completed all items for that challenge i automatically got the holiday voxbox. Nothing since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i just don't spend enough time reviewing items and answering questions.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 7, 2013)

It's funny I got the pre-qualify survey for the Total Cleanse box. I had stopped doing reviews, answering questions, sharing produts, and I unconnected my Pinterest account from Influenster. I am still ticked off. For ages I was doing all kinds of things and my score is stuck since January, then I quit and I get this. I got a thing about the Ponds thing, too, on Facebook, but I couldn't do it because they insisted I had to submit a picture of myself, which there's no way in hell I'm doing because Facebook is 1 of 3 places online I still use my real name. (Privacy Reasons)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope we'll be hearing something about the April VoxBox soon, after several emails they sent me a few weeks ago saying "'you MIGHT autoqualify" i'm dying to know now. I haven't been doing many reviews lately though so I'm not sure....


 I *think* I auto-qualified for an April box because I did the Pureology badge (I got an email in late march that if I completed the badge, I'd qualify for the April Box), but I've yet to hear anything, including teaser emails.  Crossing my fingers though!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 7, 2013)

man I haven't gotten anything from influenster in awhile! I'd love to qualify for the april voxbox


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I *think* I auto-qualified for an April box because I did the Pureology badge (I got an email in late march that if I completed the badge, I'd qualify for the April Box), but I've yet to hear anything, including teaser emails.  Crossing my fingers though!


I completed the Purelolgy badge and was told the same thing.  I have heard nothing since as well.


----------



## alicat130 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They are incredibly show at getting stuff done. I have always gotten my stuff sooner or later though, sometimes in multiple shipments.


 Seems like 4 months is a super long time though. I received the NYC prize in January.

I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but if they said I was a winner, you think I would have received a prize by now, or heard back from then when I tried to contact them.


----------



## gigishark (Apr 8, 2013)

Their prizes take a while to ship sometimes. I had NYC prize last year took 5 months to come. Side note I am jelly over boxes in past year. But it's ok I try the products I see later.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gigishark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Their prizes take a while to ship sometimes. I had NYC prize last year took 5 months to come.
> 
> Side note I am jelly over boxes in past year. But it's ok I try the products I see later.


 OMG 5 MONTHS?! I hope it doesn't take that long to get my prize,,

Not that I should complain its free, but damn thats a long time when they are sending out boxes every month you would think they would send out the prize as soon as they sent out the emails stating who won or at the most a month. So I guess I shouldn't be waiting next to my mailbox everyday LOL


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the total cleanse survey, and this is my first one!!! I really hope that I get in. I actually am addicted to body washes. I have over 10 in my closet right now. Also a cleaning product addiction... so we will see!!!


----------



## oshunsl11 (Apr 8, 2013)

Did anyone get a Music,TV,Movie Survey!!


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oshunsl11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a Music,TV,Movie Survey!!


Yes!!  I got them on Thursday of last week and filled them all out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol. I probably have 20. Everything from Dollar Tree cheapo shower gel to BBW (best scents) and Ulta Shower Smoothies.



> I got the total cleanse survey, and this is my first one!!! I really hope that I get in. I actually am addicted to body washes. I have over 10 in my closet right now. Also a cleaning product addiction... so we will see!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

We find out about the total cleanse one today, right? I really hope I get in on this one, since I haven't gotten a box since the natural box


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

> Lol. I probably have 20. Everything from Dollar Tree cheapo shower gel to BBW (best scents) and Ulta Shower Smoothies.


 I stopped counting when I hit a dozen unopened B&amp;BW bottles (plus partials plus other brands!) the last time I decided to figure out just how much I have. I'm on a shower gel no-buy until the end of the year because of this.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

How soon do you typically find out who gets the box?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

How soon do you typically find out who gets the box?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stopped counting when I hit a dozen unopened B&amp;BW bottles (plus partials plus other brands!) the last time I decided to figure out just how much I have. *I'm on a shower gel no-buy until the end of the year because of this.*


 ME TOO. omg. I have so.much!

I probably have 6 normal sized b&amp;bw shower gels, and then a ton of the travel-sized! I keep getting the Free coupons to get them so I'll be getting even more lol. But I love them for trips. I have have like  7 things of philosophy (3 are the small travel-size) then a TON of soap from Lush. I went a little crazy with their holiday sale.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How soon do you typically find out who gets the box?


I think it said in the email, that we would be alerted on April 8th, but I am not totally sure.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

I checked the email again. It closes the 10th and alerted soon after. Yay!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I checked the email again. It closes the 10th and alerted soon after. Yay!


Oh okay, thank you.  Good luck to everyone to got the email !


----------



## Eleda (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the total cleanse survey and it won't let me choose answers, just doesn't work. I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe try a different browser


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a hard time choosing as well.  If you try selecting them a little to the right I found it worked for me.  I used Safari.  Hope that helps



> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the total cleanse survey and it won't let me choose answers, just doesn't work. I have no idea how to fix it.





> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe try a different browser


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Also does anyone else who got the Total Cleanse thing think it could just be a single (or 2 products, similar to the Palmolive that was sent out) and not an actual voxbox?  Not complaining just wondering if anyone else had thought this?


----------



## Eleda (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a hard time choosing as well.  If you try selecting them a little to the right I found it worked for me.  I used Safari.  Hope that helps


 Thank you ladies, I will try!


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

> Also does anyone else who got the Total Cleanse thing think it could just be a single (or 2 products, similar to the Palmolive that was sent out) and not an actual voxbox? Â Not complaining just wondering if anyone else had thought this?


I was thinking the same thing since there weren't many questions, and they were pretty specific. So maybe it's just for a few products this time? I hope it's not just one product because I would not use a dishwasher soap as a shampoo and body wash lol!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Agreed!  That would be quite the advertising campaign.  "Tired after a long day of doing dishes?  Don't despair we have something that will save you time and money!  Grab that dish soap and head to the shower!  Yes you heard me right, your dishsoap doubles as body wash, but wait there is more!  And shampoo!"  Cue oohs, ahhs and canned laughter!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing since there weren't many questions, and they were pretty specific. So maybe it's just for a few products this time? I hope it's not just one product because I would not use a dishwasher soap as a shampoo and body wash lol!


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

> Agreed! Â That would be quite the advertising campaign. Â "Tired after a long day of doing dishes? Â Don't despair we have something that will save you time and money! Â Grab that dish soap and head to the shower! Â Yes you heard me right, your dishsoap doubles as body wash, but wait there is more! Â And shampoo!" Â Cue oohs, ahhs and canned laughter!


Bahhaaa!! That is hilarious! I cannot even imagine lol. Let's cross our fingers that we don't get that "miracle product" ever!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, let's hope for one product for the bathroom and one for the kitchen!  Although I will secretly keep my fingers crossed for a "box." Lol!  Hope springs eternal right?



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bahhaaa!! That is hilarious! I cannot even imagine lol. Let's cross our fingers that we don't get that "miracle product" ever!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping for the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap. I bought the green one, and I like it better than any other Palmolive I've used. What companies sell shower gels that double as shampoos? I've tried the Ulta 3-in1 shower smoothies, butI only used them for shower gel.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

I did a google search and it came up with Aloe Vesta.  If I had to guess which brand I thought it would be I would say Dove.  They have the 2 in 1 for men and their body wash is being sampled through the Pop Sugar Sample squad.  Although technically it could be any brand we see in the drugstore/Target that has hair care and body care.  Hopefully we know if a few days!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of hoping for the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap. I bought the green one, and I like it better than any other Palmolive I've used. What companies sell shower gels that double as shampoos? I've tried the Ulta 3-in1 shower smoothies, butI only used them for shower gel.


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

> I'm kind of hoping for the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap. I bought the green one, and I like it better than any other Palmolive I've used. What companies sell shower gels that double as shampoos? I've tried the Ulta 3-in1 shower smoothies, butI only used them for shower gel.


Philosophy does the 3-in-1 bubble bath/ shampoo / shower gels (love them!) but I don't think they'd send those out. It sounded like from the questions that it'd from be a drugstore brand. Hmm..


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

> I did a google search and it came up with Aloe Vesta. Â If I had to guess which brand I thought it would be I would say Dove. Â They have the 2 in 1 for men and their body wash is being sampled through the Pop Sugar Sample squad. Â Although technically it could be any brand we see in the drugstore/Target that has hair care and body care. Â Hopefully we know if a few days!


Oh yeah that's true, so Dove would make sense! We shall see!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

Suave does for kids...  and Ulta. Tons of companies do for men because of the short hair and lack of care from most of them haha.... although my hubby uses expensive shampoo only. Makes me look bad!! LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  That would be quite the advertising campaign.  "Tired after a long day of doing dishes?  Don't despair we have something that will save you time and money!  Grab that dish soap and head to the shower!  Yes you heard me right, your dishsoap doubles as body wash, but wait there is more!  And shampoo!"  Cue oohs, ahhs and canned laughter!


 lmao that's great!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao that's great!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Philosophy does the 3-in-1 bubble bath/ shampoo / shower gels (love them!) but I don't think they'd send those out. It sounded like from the questions that it'd from be a drugstore brand. Hmm..


 There's a philosophy knockoff -- with even almost exactly the same bottles and labels -- that I see in Fred Meyer, but I can't recall the brand.  If this is a new product, I could see bodycology getting into that game (and looking at their website, I see that they're doing some knockoffs of those B&amp;BW tropical scents with names I can't remember but that I think are called something like Rio Rumba).


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2013)

> Agreed! Â That would be quite the advertising campaign. Â "Tired after a long day of doing dishes? Â Don't despair we have something that will save you time and money! Â Grab that dish soap and head to the shower! Â Yes you heard me right, your dishsoap doubles as body wash, but wait there is more! Â And shampoo!" Â Cue oohs, ahhs and canned laughter!


 BAHAHAHA hilarious! My husband is a mechanic and sometimes he will work on a friend's car on the weekend. If we don't happen to have his mechanic soap then he will grab the dish soap and use it in the shower for his arms. I cuts the grease! Hahaha


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

That is awesome!  I never thought of using it that way!  He's a keeper that one!  And plus he is a man they could use a brillo pad and soap sliver and still be ok.  My husband never seems to suffer from dry hair, skin, nails etc and he has beautiful eye lashes!



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA hilarious! My husband is a mechanic and sometimes he will work on a friend's car on the weekend. If we don't happen to have his mechanic soap then he will grab the dish soap and use it in the shower for his arms. I cuts the grease! Hahaha


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 9, 2013)

I did the Total Cleanse pre-survey today. This would be by first anything from Influenster. I kind of forgot about them since I've gotten 2 campaigns from Bzzagent lately hehe.


----------



## JessP (Apr 9, 2013)

> There's a philosophy knockoff -- with even almost exactly the same bottles and labels -- that I see in Fred Meyer, but I can't recall the brand. Â If this is a new product, I could see bodycology getting into that game (and looking at their website, I see that they're doing some knockoffs of those B&amp;BW tropical scents with names I can't remember but that I think are called something like Rio Rumba). Â


Oh yeah! I think I remember seeing something like that in Fred Meyer when I was living in Washington.. Now I really want to know what product this is - I guess it could be from more brands than I originally thought lol.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2013)

H



> That is awesome! Â I never thought of using it that way! Â He's a keeper that one! Â And plus he is a man they could use a brillo pad and soap sliver and still be ok. Â My husband never seems to suffer from dry hair, skin, nails etc and he has beautiful eye lashes!


 he will use one product for all over, including his hair and face. Makes me laugh. My face would probably fall off it I tried that AND he hardly ever moisturizes. Anywhere. I can't even imagine. What I love though is if he does get the rare blemish, he asks for one of my magic creams haha He also exfoliates once a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Aww I love it!  Yeah my husband uses shampoo, conditioner, soap, no wash wash (uses the body wash everywhere) no moistuirzer, lotion nothing!  I agree if I did that I would be a flaking, peeling mess or broken out.  You know I don't even know if he breaks out and if he does he probably "suffers" it!  I am sure he thinks exfoliating is using his loofah!  He does undderstand the concept though!

I can't wait to see how many of us make it in the multi wonder product testing!



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> H
> he will use one product for all over, including his hair and face. Makes me laugh. My face would probably fall off it I tried that AND he hardly ever moisturizes. Anywhere. I can't even imagine. What I love though is if he does get the rare blemish, he asks for one of my magic creams haha He also exfoliates once a week


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 9, 2013)

I signed up to Influenster fairly recently, so I am still finding my way around.  I did do the Total-Cleanse quiz (only after reading this thread, from the title I was afraid it was for something colon-y or something.)

I'm guessing I'm not going to be selected for this one, the idea of an all purpose hair/body wash isn't appealing to me at all. (I clicked all the not likely to buy boxes) But if someone is selected, I'm really curious to know what it is! (And if if also does your dishes!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol. Not likely to buy may not disqualify you. You'd be surprised who gets the VoxBoxes.



> I signed up to Influenster fairly recently, so I am still finding my way around.Â  I did do the Total-Cleanse quiz (only after reading this thread, from the title I was afraid it was for something colon-y or something.) I'm guessing I'm not going to be selected for this one, the idea of an all purpose hair/body wash isn't appealing to me at all. (I clicked all the not likely to buy boxes) But if someone is selected, I'm really curious to know what it is! (And if if also does your dishes!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol. Not likely to buy may not disqualify you. You'd be surprised who gets the VoxBoxes.



> I signed up to Influenster fairly recently, so I am still finding my way around.Â  I did do the Total-Cleanse quiz (only after reading this thread, from the title I was afraid it was for something colon-y or something.) I'm guessing I'm not going to be selected for this one, the idea of an all purpose hair/body wash isn't appealing to me at all. (I clicked all the not likely to buy boxes) But if someone is selected, I'm really curious to know what it is! (And if if also does your dishes!)


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really surprised that that wouldn't be a disqualifier! I'm really curious about the site, but it's really overwhelming to navigate, at least right now. I've done the quizzes to open 2 of the lifestyle badges so far.  One of these days I'll have to get on the other 3 and really spend some time poking around to get a feel for what I'm sposed to do there.

Have you been on the site for long  Do you like it?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

One reason it might not be a disqualifier: They want to compare before and after opinions. After all, just look at the number of subscription box items people would have never bought, but then they try it, and it's their newest obsession, and they can't buy more quickly enough.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been signed up for about a year. I like it. I mostly use my phone to access Influenster, so I'm barely able to navigate the website on my laptop at all. The only thing I hate is that people who put real effort into reviews do not get more credit than people who just say, "I love it," and never say why or how the product worked for them.



> I'm really surprised that that wouldn't be a disqualifier! I'm really curious about the site, but it's really overwhelming to navigate, at least right now. I've done the quizzes to open 2 of the lifestyle badges so far.Â  One of these days I'll have to get on the other 3 and really spend some time poking around to get a feel for what I'm sposed to do there. Have you been on the site for longÂ  Do you like it?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been signed up for about a year. I like it. I mostly use my phone to access Influenster, so I'm barely able to navigate the website on my laptop at all. The only thing I hate is that people who put real effort into reviews do not get more credit than people who just say, "I love it," and never say why or how the product worked for them.


 oh my gosh. yes. this. I freaking hate that, it didn't used to be that way.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2013)

> > I've been signed up for about a year. I like it. I mostly use my phone to access Influenster, so I'm barely able to navigate the website on my laptop at all. The only thing I hate is that people who put real effort into reviews do not get more credit than people who just say, "I love it," and never say why or how the product worked for them.
> 
> 
> oh my gosh. yes. this.Â I freaking hate that, it didn't used to be that way.


 It's the one thing (besides my scores never changing) that makes me want to quit Influenster. I see reviews where people really put a lot of effort and they have 0 thumbs up, then there's reviews with 2 words that have 20 thumbs up. What is wrong with people? Oh, and the toe shoes "reviews" where about 100 people just put, "I want those." Influenster really needs to do something about that crap.


----------



## doema (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* 



Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* 



I've been signed up for about a year. I like it. I mostly use my phone to access Influenster, so I'm barely able to navigate the website on my laptop at all. The only thing I hate is that people who put real effort into reviews do not get more credit than people who just say, "I love it," and never say why or how the product worked for them.
oh my gosh. yes. this. I freaking hate that, it didn't used to be that
  


> It's the one thing (besides my scores never changing) that makes me want to quit Influenster. I see reviews where people really put a lot of effort and they have 0 thumbs up, then there's reviews with 2 words that have 20 thumbs up. What is wrong with people? Oh, and the toe shoes "reviews" where about 100 people just put, "I want those." Influenster really needs to do something about that crap.


 I am laughing so hard about the pre-qual all-in-one quiz we all took!! I wouldn't be surprised if they just decided not to even market this product anymore with the lack of interest! To *peridotcricket, *I have to say that when I am going through reviews I hate to see a long, extra detailed report about a product when I look over reviews. I keep mine simple and limited to what I find unique (if anything) about a product. Just a thought as to why you may see more likes on short reviews. I understand what you mean though. I am really starting to think that Influenster may not be worth all of the effort I put into it! None of my other programs make me do so many "tasks" without even a promise of a product sample. We will see. So far I am not at all impressed!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## JessP (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could have sworn that they said that acceptance emails would be going out today, but now I see the timeline:


 Thanks for posting this! I was getting a little antsy because I thought it was today, too.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 11, 2013)

I took the pre-qualifying survey a couple days ago, I hope I get this box! The last one I got was the Natural voxbox. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Eleda (Apr 11, 2013)

I was finally able to go through the survey. I am not sure it was on time, in my email it said something about by april 10. so I might have missed it. I wonder what happens when the survey expires - can I still take it? I guess my question is if I was able to complete the survey, does it mean I did it on time? thank you.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not 100% sure (so anyone that knows chime in) but I think if the survey is still there then you can take it.  I think if it is past the date they pull the survey or it will not work.  I do not know from experience but hearing from others.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help!  

Only 1-2 weeks to wait to find out!  I hope it's sooner!  Patience is not one of my virtues!



> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally able to go through the survey. I am not sure it was on time, in my email it said something about by april 10. so I might have missed it. I wonder what happens when the survey expires - can I still take it? I guess my question is if I was able to complete the survey, does it mean I did it on time? thank you.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not 100% sure (so anyone that knows chime in) but I think if the survey is still there then you can take it.  I think if it is past the date they pull the survey or it will not work.  I do not know from experience but hearing from others.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help!
> 
> Only 1-2 weeks to wait to find out!  I hope it's sooner!  Patience is not one of my virtues!


 Thank you. I won't sweat it. I have been pretty lucky lately - I got to host the L'oreal Redbook party, as well as into other programs, so I will not be disappointed if this one goes past me. I am a new member of Influenster and so far this is the 1st thing I have unlocked (after useless ponds badge), lol.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

> Thank you. I won't sweat it. I have been pretty lucky lately - I got to host the L'oreal Redbook party, as well as into other programs, so I will not be disappointed if this one goes past me. I am a new member of Influenster and so far this is the 1st thing I have unlocked (after useless ponds badge), lol.


I get to host the redbook Houseparty too! Yay! Did you see what we are getting? It's listed under a tab with printables or something.. I forget.. But it gives ideas for a beauty bar. It's not as good as last year's stuff (which I didn't host).


----------



## Eleda (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get to host the redbook Houseparty too! Yay! Did you see what we are getting? It's listed under a tab with printables or something.. I forget.. But it gives ideas for a beauty bar. It's not as good as last year's stuff (which I didn't host).


 Yay! No I have to go and look, but I saw someone said smth about it on Facebook. Based on that I concluded it is not as good as what people got last year, but last year I did not know about this house party. Basically this was the 1st program I applied and got in!

Thanks for letting me know where to look for the contents. Hope your party will be fun!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

> Yay! No I have to go and look, but I saw someone said smth about it on Facebook. Based on that I concluded it is not as good as what people got last year, but last year I did not know about this house party. Basically this was the 1st program I applied and got in! Thanks for letting me know where to look for the contents. Hope your party will be fun!


 There are some items for each guest but there are only two eyeshadow compacts, two lip products and 11 polishes. Selfish me wants to trying all.. Haha. So do I buy disposable eye/lip wands so everyone can try if interested.. And is it weird to all share polishes if they want to paint nails? I always hear you shouldn't share because of potential nail fungus lol but salons share.. Or do I display it all and let everyone choose one item.. Gah, don't know what to do lol I have done Houseparties for probably four years now, it's a lot of fun. Don't forget to take pictures of your party!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg! Looked at my party history and my first one was in May 2007! LOL! Apparently time flies when you are having fun (or have little kids) haha crazy! I've hosted 12 including this upcoming one.. And apparently I didn't do any from May 2009-Mar 2012 lol how funny, must have forgotten about it lol


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 12, 2013)

i guess they extended it for a reason - i just got my survey today. and i hadnt in the beginning. im actually quite glad cause i did alot for the last voxbox 2 months ago.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 12, 2013)

J Ust got the 2 in 1 survey today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 13, 2013)

Just received my Aveeno Postively Radiant Intensive Night Cream!! Excited to try it out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2013)

Welp, I haven't gotten a single survey this month. I guess it isn't my month!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I haven't gotten a single survey this month. I guess it isn't my month!


 Same XD oh well


----------



## diana16 (Apr 13, 2013)

I havent received one yet either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but its okay im still trying out stuff from the sweetheart one


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 14, 2013)

My score has been stuck at 0 for about two weeks now, even though I've done every possible survey and wrote a ton of reviews. Finally, today, I checked and it is 80!! Hopefully I'll qualify for some VoxBoxes now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 14, 2013)

I just got the Aveeno night cream to test too. =)  I remember taking the quiz for it ages ago, but then I never got a follow up on it (maybe my spam box ate it on me) so it was a nice surprise.

I did an allergy/reaction test behind my ear last night without any adverse effects, so I am going to give it a try tonight.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 14, 2013)

> I just got the Aveeno night cream to test too. =)Â  I remember taking the quiz for it ages ago, but then I never got a follow up on it (maybe my spam box ate it on me) so it was a nice surprise. I did an allergy/reaction test behind my ear last night without any adverse effects, so I am going to give it a try tonight.


 Yay glad to see another person got it! I tried it last night. It has a slightly odd smell to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it felt nice on my face


----------



## Eleda (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are some items for each guest but there are only two eyeshadow compacts, two lip products and 11 polishes. Selfish me wants to trying all.. Haha. So do I buy disposable eye/lip wands so everyone can try if interested.. And is it weird to all share polishes if they want to paint nails? I always hear you shouldn't share because of potential nail fungus lol but salons share.. Or do I display it all and let everyone choose one item.. Gah, don't know what to do lol
> 
> I have done Houseparties for probably four years now, it's a lot of fun. Don't forget to take pictures of your party!


 I agree with you regarding the sharing of personal products. I guess they leave it to the hosts to decide how to go around this potential problem. I guess I'll have to go to Target and buy a bunch of single use applicators to distribute. Nails? Make a raffle and every guest win one color to keep...? Anyway, I'll stop spamming this board with off-topic, lol.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same XD oh well


 Same here! Haven't had anything in my fun file besides the sugar n' spice box for quite some time!


----------



## Totem (Apr 15, 2013)

The last two Redbook/L'Oreal House Parties use to give a grip of stuff away! It's odd how they cut back...way back. I was surprised to get the Own and Veet parties back to back because I usually average 1 party per 6 months.


----------



## laelene (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay glad to see another person got it!
> 
> ...


 I just got mine today! First VoxBox (is that supposed to stand for something?) for me. I like the smell - really light and kinda cucumbery? I like that they use soy... haven't seen any other products with soy as an active ingredient. Looking forward to trying it tonight!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2013)

> I just got mine today! First VoxBox (is that supposed to stand for something?) for me.


 "Vox" is Latin for "voice." "VoxBox" is really just a cute rhyming reference to the fact that they want you to talk about this stuff with other people.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 17, 2013)

check your emails! just got an email saying i am in for the Total Cleanse Challenge!

Hi Maite,
We scoured Influenster nation for the perfect people to test an exclusive new product from Ivory and guess what? You floated right to the top!

The latest product from Ivory will keep you and your family squeaky clean from top to toe, but we won't give any more clues, because your product is already on its way!

*Where: *Your product will arrive to the address you provided in the pre-qualification survey.

*What: *Once you receive it, find the Ivory Badge in your profile and check-in your box.

*What Else: *Like us on Facebook &amp; Follow @InfluensterVox on Twitter

We can't wait for the fun to begin!

Suds &amp; Soap,

- The Influenster Team


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check your emails! just got an email saying i am in for the Total Cleanse Challenge!
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 17, 2013)

> check your emails! just got an email saying i am in for the Total Cleanse Challenge!  Hi Maite,   We scoured Influenster nation for the perfect people to test an exclusive new product from Ivory and guess what? You floated right to the top! The latest product from Ivory will keep you and yourÂ familyÂ squeaky clean from top to toe, but we won't give any more clues, because your product is already on its way! *Where:Â *Your product will arrive to the address you provided in the pre-qualification survey. *What:Â *Once you receive it, find the Ivory Badge in your profile and check-in your box. *What Else:Â *Like us on FacebookÂ &amp; FollowÂ @InfluensterVoxÂ on Twitter We can't wait for the fun to begin! Suds &amp; Soap, - The Influenster Team


 I got the email too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats ladies!!! Can't wait to see what goodies y'all get.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> check your emails! just got an email saying i am in for the Total Cleanse Challenge!
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Apr 17, 2013)

I got the email too! I'm guessing that it is only going to be one product but I'm still happy!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! I wish I could double check the shipping address to make sure it's right but I'm probably just being paranoid. Regardless, very excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 17, 2013)

I got it too! My first one.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmm. So I did a little sleuthing and found a blogger giving away a "prize pack" from Ivory (see here: http://www.jacksonfivefamilyblog.com/2013/02/brand-new-ivory-2-in-1-hair-body-wash.html). I'm wondering if our VoxBoxes will look more like the prize pack shown? It has two bottles of the product, a shower organizer, a washcloth, and a loofah.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 17, 2013)

Whew no email for me!  I am glad I did not get it I cannot stand the way Ivory smells!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol. I agree.



> Whew no email for me! Â I am glad I did not get it I cannot stand the way Ivory smells!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whew no email for me!  I am glad I did not get it I cannot stand the way Ivory smells!


 Same, it would have been such a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 17, 2013)

If I had been selected I would have felt obiligated after finding out the product to try and not get it, so the opporunity could go to someone who really wanted to try!  I CANNOT imagine putting Ivory on my hair!  Eeeek!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same, it would have been such a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. I agree.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 17, 2013)

I have never smelled a body wash from them, just the original white soap.


----------



## gigishark (Apr 17, 2013)

I love ivory soap takes me back to my childhood I can't wait to try it.


----------



## JessP (Apr 17, 2013)

I actually don't think I've smelled Ivory soap before - what does it smell like?


----------



## morre22 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think I've used Ivory soap before, and if I have it isn't something I remember lol I am still super excited to get it! Especially if it is like the gift set in that blog, I love getting loofas haha


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually don't think I've smelled Ivory soap before - what does it smell like?


 It's a very mild smell because it doesn't contain added fragrance. Think very mild, bland smelling soap. Although I think the body washes are fragranced, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 18, 2013)

Wohoo! count me in for the Ivory box! First box since the holiday box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 18, 2013)

My first box after joking a few weeks ago! I'm so excited. I am grateful for whatever we get to try. I am skeptical about using in my hair just because its colored treated so I will have to see if its for color treated hair. But I will try regardless. We will see how it goes. I do hope it's a whole box though! Those sugar and spice boxes were amazing!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 21, 2013)

I got a qualification survey for some thing dish soap related. I do the survey then click next and it reloads the same page.  so i clicked resume later and it saves my answers but still won't move on when I click the next button.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a qualification survey for some thing dish soap related. I do the survey then click next and it reloads the same page.  so i clicked resume later and it saves my answers but still won't move on when I click the next button.


 I got the same survey!  YAY!  Mine worked fine, are you using Google Chrome or Firefox as your browser?  I have had issues trying to use Internet Explorer, but Chrome works really well with the site.  I hope it works for you soon!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a qualification survey for some thing dish soap related. I do the survey then click next and it reloads the same page.  so i clicked resume later and it saves my answers but still won't move on when I click the next button.


 I got this too.  I am little annoyed by the fact that Influenster has only felt I was qualified to talk about the Mom VoxBox or this household item one.  I have unlocked Eco, Mosquito, Gamer, High Spirits, and Fashionista...no Beauty Queen in sight, despite makeup being my #1 hobby in life and the main focus of my blog.  I assume that if they did check it my blog, it was on a day where I was talking about my kids and not makeup, so they just automatically pegged me as a mom who only likes mom things and has no other interests in life.  SO FRUSTRATING - MOMS LIKE MAKEUP, TOO!!!  

I just wish they would let US choose what categories best describe our interests.  I'll buy the same brand of dishsoap whether I participate in this or not, it's not something that excites me.  Makeup is exciting and getting to try out new things DEFINITELY inspires me to make recommendations to friends / readers and to spend lots of money on new brands.  

Edited to add:  I just re-read this and I realize how WHINY I sound.  I realize I'm not entitled to anything since this is free, I just really like makeup and am frustrated I'm never in the running for a beauty VoxBox.  Makeup addict problems.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten a vb in a yr. this is my first pre-qualifier. I hope it is ivory beauty, rather than dish soap, but I know it is dish soap. I didn't even get in yet.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 22, 2013)

I got my Ivory 2-1 soap in the mail today! It was 1 huge bottle with like 3 coupons for 75 cents off.


----------



## Boxedmom (Apr 22, 2013)

Did anyone else get the survey for Fysiko eyelash serum?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 22, 2013)

I got the Ivory today. I used it... on my hair! Eek!!!! I have to say... shockingly... I liked it!!!! Not kidding. I thought that it would dry my hair out and be horrible... but I could just write a review and say "oh well I tried" but NOPE! I still used conditioner on my ends, but used the Ivory in place of my shampoo. Will use this for a week before writing up a review. Oh and the body wash part is good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 22, 2013)

I did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still have the Total Cleanse Pre Survey in my box and badges, even though I was not selected!  



> Originally Posted by *Boxedmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the survey for Fysiko eyelash serum?


----------



## diana16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I havent received any surveys lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 23, 2013)

Quote: In the #*SpringVoxBox* you'll find a bite of the Big Apple, one of three ways to have a good hair day, something invisible...   .something impressive, and one great guilty pleasure. Any guesses? 


from their twitter party.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 23, 2013)

Soo more NYC lip gloss, variations of hair product probably from Not your Mother's, deodorant, and I dunno?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soo more NYC lip gloss, variations of hair product probably from Not your Mother's, deodorant, and I dunno?


 Yup, totally more NYC.  Maybe chocolate for the guilty pleasure?? Hmmm.

Thinking this for the hair thing since its new on the beauty page...





The AdjustaCurlâ„¢ lets you create any size curls, lift and volume with one roller!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 24, 2013)

Something impressive...haven't they given out impress stick on nails? That's a brand, right?


----------



## nellswell (Apr 24, 2013)

I finally stopped logging into Influenster after my rating would NOT increase despite much activity on my part (I know it probably would have eventually but I guess I lost patience).

However, a couple weeks ago I received a truly mysterious package filled with random cooking ingredients (biscuit mixes, lots of seasonings, etc.) There was no letter or anything included, the return address just said "Customer Service" and I certainly didn't order any such package. Could this have been from Influenster? Did anybody receive a similar package? I must say, even though I'm not much of a cook (my husband does the cooking) it was nice to receive some new stock for our pantry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there a way to delete your influenster account? I don't feel like this program works for me.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes. There is definitely a way to do it. I deleted my account after they switched to the new site/format.  I think I just had to go to the "my account" section and it available there.  But this was more than a while ago, so maybe someone else has more specific directions.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 24, 2013)

I only use the mobile site. Click on Profile. Scroll down and click on Edit Profile. Clear at the bottom of the Edit Profile page it says Delete Profile in blue letters. That should be what you need.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 25, 2013)

> Something impressive...haven't they given out impress stick on nails? That's a brand, right?


 Ooo you're probably right! In that case I won't be getting this box. I've already tried te nails and NYC lip gloss.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 26, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 26, 2013)

I got mine


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys! I found it


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 26, 2013)

Got my NYC brand challenge prize in the mail today. Liquid eyeliner!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 26, 2013)

Yay looking forward to that. What color?


----------



## Ophelia151 (Apr 26, 2013)

I got my Eboost Brand Challange prize yesterday! So excited to try the Work out video


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay looking forward to that. What color?


 Black


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 26, 2013)

Hopefully I get something in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm so I got this email from them yesterday:
> 
> ...


I still haven't gotten mine yet, hopefully we will soon!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 28, 2013)

I got my Goody brand challenge in the other day! Now just waiting for Kiss!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2013)

Have any of you tried the Ivory on your hair? I'm worried my hair won't handle it gracefully compared to my regular products.. I used it tonight on my boys hair (7 and 9 years old) before bed and their hair looks... Poofier? I'll see how it looks in the morning. It felt and looked clean. Might try in on my five year old daughter too.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any of you tried the Ivory on your hair? I'm worried my hair won't handle it gracefully compared to my regular products..
> 
> I used it tonight on my boys hair (7 and 9 years old) before bed and their hair looks... Poofier? I'll see how it looks in the morning. It felt and looked clean. Might try in on my five year old daughter too.


 I haven't tried it yet, but I've tried other two-in-ones and generally they make my hair frizzier and drier, and it doesn't lay as flat. I flat iron my hair like crazy though, so this might not be a problem with healthier hair. I'm going to try it out on a day when I won't see a ton of people in case it results in a bad hair day.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2013)

> I haven't tried it yet, but I've tried other two-in-ones and generally they make my hair frizzier and drier, and it doesn't lay as flat. I flat iron my hair like crazy though, so this might not be a problem with healthier hair. I'm going to try it out on a day when I won't see a ton of people in case it results in a bad hair day.


Exactly why I haven't tried it yet and am cautious too.. Haha I need to make sure my husband gives it a try and figure out a time I can try it too..


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 29, 2013)

got my NYC liquid eyeliner.. Friday I think. Waiting on the kiss prize too. 

Haven't tried the ivory soap yet- maybe today i'll use it and try it out on my daughter. I think my hubby wants to kidnapp it and take it to his shower (we have a full bathroom in the basement and he gets up for work at like 4am so he always showers down there so he doesn't wake up our kiddo)


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

I won the Quaker challenge and I have got to say I was amazed at the prize I got!! 





My babyboy Xavier enjoying one of the priducts I got! oatmeal chocolate chip cookies,

which by the way I couldn't even try because between babay boy X and my other 3 kids they ate them all! 

Guess they were really good LOL


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my NYC liquid eyeliner.. Friday I think. Waiting on the kiss prize too.
> 
> Haven't tried the ivory soap yet- maybe today i'll use it and try it out on my daughter. I think my hubby wants to kidnapp it and take it to his shower (we have a full bathroom in the basement and he gets up for work at like 4am so he always showers down there so he doesn't wake up our kiddo)


 Oh yes I also got the NYC eyeliner 





I am also waiting on the kiss prize..

I also just got an email stating they shipped my sony prize out,

which I think was the bluetooth speakers that we had to take a pic of in a sony store.


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes I also got the NYC eyeliner
> ...


 I got mine too.  Still waiting on the Kiss prize as well.  I also got the Sole Society credit in my account awhile ago.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won the Quaker challenge and I have got to say I was amazed at the prize I got!!
> 
> ...


 Wow what a great prize!

&amp; your son is a cutie!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI also just got an email stating they shipped my sony prize out,
> 
> which I think was the bluetooth speakers that we had to take a pic of in a sony store.


 I got the same e-mail...I wonder if there will be color variations for the Sony speakers? I'm hoping for either White or Black...hot pink would really stand out in our apartment!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

I tried the ivory on my hair and my 3 year old daughters hair.  I didn't use a conditioner after.  My hair I did flat iron but I didn't notice a difference in the dryness.  I didn't notice much if any difference in their hair either!  I did notice it was a lot creamier than most body washes I use though.. probably for the conditioning effect on the hair.  I don't know how I feel about the smell.  This morning I used it on my hair with a conditioner and my hair does seem to have more body.  (I let it air dry).  I wouldn't buy this product though because I am trying to stay away from parabens/sulfates.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

> Wow what a great prize! &amp; your son is a cutie!


 Thanks he's a handful lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

> I got the same e-mail...I wonder if there will be color variations for the Sony speakers? I'm hoping for either White or Black...hot pink would really stand out in our apartment!


 Yeah I was wondering the same thing! I took a pic of the pink but because it stood out! I would rather have the black one since most of my electronics are black. My phone is white so that's fine also. Pink doesn't really match but then again it's free so whatever is good lol at least we get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 30, 2013)

i used the ivory today on me and my daughter and i was pleasently surprised. It won't end up replacing anything for me, but it really was a time saver in the shower. it would be worth taking when going out of town and staying in a hotel or camping though to cut down on bottle clutter.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got a notification that they have sent what I'm guessing is some sort of cleaning product! I'm pretty sure it's dishwashing stuff since the signoff said, "Pots &amp; pans."


----------



## catipa (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a notification that they have sent what I'm guessing is some sort of cleaning product! I'm pretty sure it's dishwashing stuff since the signoff said, "Pots &amp; pans."


Me too, I am curious to see what we get.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, I am curious to see what we get.


 Me three!  

Yaaaaaay, because I'm almost out of dishwashing liquid!  (and I'm always washing my hands at the kitchen sink, too, so even better!)


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I recd the pots and pans email too! My first influenster this year. I haven't hand much time to spend on the new site.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's what I received for winning a twitter party contest for 'The Taste' campaign (the contents seem a bit random for a 'cooking show'-related prize...ha!):





1. EBOOST in acai pomegranate, 0.25 oz

2. Garden Botanika lash primer, 0.26 oz 

3. Hawaiian Tropic silk hydration lotion sunscreen spf 30, 2 fl oz

4. imPRESS press-on manicure in D110 lil drumr grl, 24 nail covers

5. NYC show time glitter pencil in 944 show time black, 0.0379 oz

6. Softsoap coconut scrub bar soap, 3.9 oz

7. Necco tropical fruit wafers, 2.02 oz


----------



## catipa (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I received for winning a twitter party contest for 'The Taste' campaign (the contents seem a bit random for a 'cooking show'-related prize...ha!):
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the Ivory 2 in 1 bodywash as well. It's ok but not great for someone with really long hair like me. My boys love it though, especially the one with the really short hair.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 30, 2013)

> > I just got a notification that they have sent what I'm guessing is some sort of cleaning product! I'm pretty sure it's dishwashing stuff since the signoff said, "Pots
> 
> 
> Me too, I am curious to see what we get.


 I got the same e-mail. I hope it's just dish detergent. Anyway, I'm excited to see what it is.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got the email for the MANDATORY Sugar N Spice Voxbox survey!  (and almost deleted it as part of a string of spam/marketing emails... oops!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 30, 2013)

Did I mention I own 1 pot and 1 pan and they're the nonstick variety? I love the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap in Lime Basil. I would be thrilled if they sent those again. But, please, no dishwasher stuff.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Same here as well gotta say i am looking forward to this mystery product


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

I am in for the pots and pans one too. Lime basil sounds intriguing! I am definitely thinking this will similar to the Palmolive box on page 1-2 of this thread.



> Did I mention I own 1 pot and 1 pan and they're the nonstick variety? I love the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap in Lime Basil. I would be thrilled if they sent those again. But, please, no dishwasher stuff.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did I mention I own 1 pot and 1 pan and they're the nonstick variety?
> 
> I love the Palmolive Fresh Infusions dish soap in Lime Basil. I would be thrilled if they sent those again. But, please, no dishwasher stuff.


 The lime basil scent was my favorite too! I kept the lime basil and gave my parents the other 2 Palmolive bottles.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got the notification, I hope it's dish soap!  My boyfriend and I are currently house shopping/moving in together and while I am a 'throw everything in the dishwasher' type, he insists that certain things need handwashing (even his beer glasses...).  Nice soap really does make me more likely to get it done.


----------



## JHP07 (May 1, 2013)

I just received an e-mail about taking a pre-qual survey for the 'Spring Fever VoxBox'. The survey included questions on lip color, artificial nails, deodorant, snack cake and hair products.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an e-mail about taking a pre-qual survey for the 'Spring Fever VoxBox'. The survey included questions on lip color, artificial nails, deodorant, snack cake and hair products.


 That sounds awesome!  Some day influenster will think I'm cool enough for a beauty box...





I wish the violin was tinier in that one, haha


----------



## page5 (May 1, 2013)

> That sounds awesome! Â Some day influenster will think I'm cool enough for a beauty box...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the violin was tinier in that one, haha


 I know. The only thing they like me for is mom stuff and natural items. Moms like beauty items too!


----------



## page5 (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, double post


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know. The only thing they like me for is mom stuff and natural items. Moms like beauty items too!


 YES, THIS. I got a mom vox box around this time last year and now I'm getting the dish soap one.  They haven't even let me unlock the beauty queen badge yet.


----------



## Jamie P (May 1, 2013)

I would like beauty items, but I will take whatever they will give me (that I can use) because I LOVE trying new things and talking about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually love the Ivory... not for me, but for my son. It was very gentle on his skin and easy to use for his hair! I like it as a body wash as well. It will cut down on travel items for sure!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES, THIS. I got a mom vox box around this time last year and now I'm getting the dish soap one.  They haven't even let me unlock the beauty queen badge yet.


 They totally have me pegged in the mommy category too.  I have the beauty queen badge, but I did the Foodie badge instead of Fashionista and I want to kick myself for doing that!



> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I would like beauty items, but I will take whatever they will give me (that I can use) because I LOVE trying new things and talking about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* I actually love the Ivory... not for me, but for my son. It was very gentle on his skin and easy to use for his hair! I like it as a body wash as well. It will cut down on travel items for sure!!








I got the Sweet N Spicy Voxbox and the recent dish thingy, so I'm pretty sure I'm out on this one!  But I will love hearing what you ladies have to say about it, and there's always hope for a summer/fall beauty box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They totally have me pegged in the mommy category too.  I have the beauty queen badge, but I did the Foodie badge instead of Fashionista and I want to kick myself for doing that!


 Did they let you pick your own badges???  The site was completely different when I first joined, so when we were limited to 5 badges they just selected mine for me.  Fashionista and high spirits are appealing, but I would definitely rather have had beauty queen than the camping one.


----------



## morre22 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an e-mail about taking a pre-qual survey for the 'Spring Fever VoxBox'. The survey included questions on lip color, artificial nails, deodorant, snack cake and hair products.


I just got that too and hope that I get it!!


----------



## laelene (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Vox" is Latin for "voice." "VoxBox" is really just a cute rhyming reference to the fact that they want you to talk about this stuff with other people.


 Oooh that makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2013)

Ooh, they're still sending out Spring Fling emails! I'm still waiting for the pots and pans thing, though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, they're still sending out Spring Fling emails! I'm still waiting for the pots and pans thing, though.


 I just got the survey! I was not expecting that!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 3, 2013)

I got a Spring Fling email. Fingers crossed I get it. For anyone who is curious my badges are: Beauty Queen (68), Gadgeteer (89), Urbanite (86), Sweet Tooth (72), Pop Culture (88), Collegiate, and Book Club.


----------



## catipa (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the survey! I was not expecting that!


 Me too!  I hope I get in, I like the questions they asked.  I also got the Pots and Pans one though, so I may not be so lucky to get two back to back boxes.


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

I got the Spring survey at 8:40am PST with a deadline of 1pm EST!  I logged in at 9:50 and the site was so slow!

I tweeted my disappointment in not being able to do the survey and they stated they extended the deadline till 6pm EST! Of course after I tweeted them the survey it totally loaded, I was able to complete it and they responded to my tweet even though I deleted it!


----------



## JamieO (May 3, 2013)

I got the Spring Fever survey, and I soooooo hope I get it! I got the survey for the Ivory but didn't get in, and the 2 boxes I have gotten were last year's Summer Beauty Box and the Beauty Blogger box, so I'm really hoping it's my turn. From the survey questions, it seems like there might be some pretty cool stuff in it!


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 4, 2013)

Just got an email and took a qualification survey for something pertaining to Rimmel London. Surprised I even got anything. Was way too stressed and busy to do my mandatory post survey for the Sweetheart box, which should disqualify me forever, no?


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 4, 2013)

Wohoo! got a Rimmel London Mascara Survey! hope i get to try it!


----------



## nancy771 (May 4, 2013)

Anyone get the mystery dish item yet??


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get the mystery dish item yet??


 Nope not yet at least for me :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

Nope. I got the e-mail that said it was in the mail April 30th, but no package yet.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

Nail polish survey, heavy on questions about gel/UV polishes!  I hope I qualify and get into that one.  I'm curious about them but not willing to shell out the money for a system without trying it first.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

Oh,My Gawd. I am so freaking out right now because Influenster put my real last name on my Profile after I completed the latest quiz. I can't change it back because when I go to edit my Profile, it says "Birthday Invalid." It won't work on my phone. I use Tammy Dee online (first name, typed out Dee for middle initial) because of Privacy reasons. I use Influenster and share products, answer questions, review products quite frequently, and I do not want people I interact with on social media to see my real last name. I am Pagan. I have had Christian religious nuts (including family members complete strangers) attack me online and even make threats because I do not share their beliefs. One thing they did was Google my name and find all my social media and harass me. Last year I began changing my online presence by changing to an alias online. I am not finished with the process, but it has helped a lot. I could not find an e-mail address except [email protected] I hope they can take care of it quickly.


----------



## diana16 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh,My Gawd. I am so freaking out right now because Influenster put my real last name on my Profile after I completed the latest quiz. I can't change it back because when I go to edit my Profile, it says "Birthday Invalid." It won't work on my phone.
> 
> I use Tammy Dee online (first name, typed out Dee for middle initial) because of Privacy reasons. I use Influenster and share products, answer questions, review products quite frequently, and I do not want people I interact with on social media to see my real last name.
> ...


I hope everything gets fixed! If not contact them on twitter, they always answer quickly


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

> > Oh,My Gawd. I am so freaking out right now because Influenster put my real last name on my Profile after I completed the latest quiz. I can't change it back because when I go to edit my Profile, it says "Birthday Invalid." It won't work on my phone. I use Tammy Dee online (first name, typed out Dee for middle initial) because of Privacy reasons. I use Influenster and share products, answer questions, review products quite frequently, and I do not want people I interact with on social media to see my real last name. I am Pagan. I have had Christian religious nuts (including family members complete strangers) attack me online and even make threats because I do not share their beliefs. One thing they did was Google my name and find all my social media and harass me. Last year I began changing my online presence by changing to an alias online. I am not finished with the process, but it has helped a lot. I could not find an e-mail address except [email protected] I hope they can take care of it quickly.
> 
> 
> I hope everything gets fixed! If not contact them on twitter, they always answer quickly


 Great tip. I just did that.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh,My Gawd. I am so freaking out right now because Influenster put my real last name on my Profile after I completed the latest quiz. I can't change it back because when I go to edit my Profile, it says "Birthday Invalid." It won't work on my phone.
> 
> I use Tammy Dee online (first name, typed out Dee for middle initial) because of Privacy reasons. I use Influenster and share products, answer questions, review products quite frequently, and I do not want people I interact with on social media to see my real last name.
> ...


 I really hope this gets resolved for you quickly!  Privacy is a huge issue, and given your situation they should definitely react swiftly.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 6, 2013)

OK so I have been waiting for a package from influenster since I won a challenge and was so happy to received a package today but before I got to open it I was it had someone else name on it but my address?! Now i don't know if this was meant for me or the other person. I just contacted admin email and twitter and haven't gotten a response. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 7, 2013)

Back in October I got the beauty blogger box and won the bath and body works challenge. They told me I'd get my prize soon. I emailed again in March they still said soon. It's been a total of about 8 months since the vox box went out and I guess maybe 6 or so months since I won and still no prize. Did anyone else win the bath and body works prize and if so have you got your prize yet?


----------



## morre22 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Back in October I got the beauty blogger box and won the bath and body works challenge. They told me I'd get my prize soon. I emailed again in March they still said soon. It's been a total of about 8 months since the vox box went out and I guess maybe 6 or so months since I won and still no prize. Did anyone else win the bath and body works prize and if so have you got your prize yet?


 That is crazy!! I don't know why it would take 8 months to get a prize  

Has anyone heard back about the Spring Fever Voxbox? I took the quiz last Thursday but I'm not sure when they are picking people..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is crazy!! I don't know why it would take 8 months to get a prize
> 
> Has anyone heard back about the Spring Fever Voxbox? I took the quiz last Thursday but I'm not sure when they are picking people..


 I also took the quiz and haven't heard anything yet.  But when I took the quiz for the Sugar N Spice one, it took a few weeks for them to send the "You're getting a box!" email (super annoying, actually, because they did the Sweetheart quiz at the same time, and let all the ppl for that box know FIRST, because they sent that box out first.  I thought I had not been picked for a box and I was very sad and pouted.  Until I got the Sugar N Spice email.  Then I was ecstatic.  What can I say, I'm highly emotional 




)


----------



## MaiteS (May 7, 2013)

twitter party today for the ivory soap 2 in 1 product. 3pm EST


----------



## Ophelia151 (May 7, 2013)

I just got a e-mail for a new at home wax product...Hope I get it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 7, 2013)

Woohoo.

Got an email that I was one of the Pond's brand challenge winners and I'm getting PONDâ€™SÂ® Luminous Cleanâ„¢ Towelettes


----------



## aricukier (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo.
> 
> Got an email that I was one of the Pond's brand challenge winners and I'm getting PONDâ€™SÂ® Luminous Cleanâ„¢ Towelettes


 Me too! Yay


----------



## JHP07 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the same e-mail...I wonder if there will be color variations for the Sony speakers? I'm hoping for either White or Black...hot pink would really stand out in our apartment!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

> Me too! Yay


 Me three!! Yay!


----------



## Eleda (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! Yay


 me three. I actually wanted to cancel membership, but now I let it be. This is my 1st ever anything from Influenster. I am member since march.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 8, 2013)

Waxing poetically?  So now they're sending out a home waxing box?  This should be interesting...  No Spring Fling email for me yet.  Waaah.  I guess I won't get it if they've sent me another survey.  No nail quiz either.  Waaah.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 8, 2013)

I take that back.  Nail survey complete!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 8, 2013)

Hey ladies!  If any of you are still waiting to sign up, I've still got 3 invites to give out.  PM me if you want one.  Just know that if you've already requested an invite from the actual website, you won't be able to sign up through someone else's invite.

Come on, Spring Fling box!


----------



## JMezz (May 8, 2013)

I've got a few invites left too if anyone else needs one.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 8, 2013)

just took the quiz for the waxing box. Crossing my fingures, I haven't gottin a box sence last year.


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 8, 2013)

i'm a ponds winner yea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still waiting on my kiss prize from the holiday vox box, but i did get the nyc liquid liner prize already. 

I haven't heard yet either if i qualified for the rimmel mascara yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

Influenster just announced on their FB page that Spring Fever Box recipients will be announced next week!  They left a clue that there will be a hair styling product...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 8, 2013)

I got the e-mail saying the May Featured Dish Product was in the mail on April 30th. Has anybody gotten this yet. I mean, come on, I've shipped to and received packages from all over the USA and Europe since 2005. It did not used to take this long for things to get delivered from the day they ship to the day they're at my door.


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

What do you mean when you get a prize for winning a brand challenge? Sorry for the newbie ??s.


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean when you get a prize for winning a brand challenge? Sorry for the newbie ??s.


you do the brand challenge activities. you win. they mail you stuff. it's pretty straightforward compared to the rest of the site.

in brand challenge news, I have _not_ received my nyc eyeliner yet. I kinda want it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean when you get a prize for winning a brand challenge? Sorry for the newbie ??s.


 Just in case you haven't gotten a box yet (and therefore haven't gotten the chance to participate in a brand challenge) here's an example:

In the Sugar N Spice Voxbox, one of the brands sent was Nectresse.  I had the option of doing an additional set of tasks that consisted of - putting up a blog post about using Nectresse, liking them and "sharing" a post for either a coupon or free samples, reviewing them on Nectresse.com, and sharing a photo of a recipe you made with Nectresse on FB or Twitter.  These tasks are considered the Brand Challenge.

Doing ALL of these tasks means that you get that brand's "badge" in your profile, and you're entered to win the Brand Challenge prize from that company ( for the challenge above, 20 winners will get 5 boxes of Nectresse and a recipe book).   I've never won a brand challenge (the Sugar N Spice was my first box), but according to other users, it takes a few months to announce the brand challenge winners, and a few months after THAT for the prizes to be sent.


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

Ok the ivory thing was my first, but is that a box or something else separate??


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean when you get a prize for winning a brand challenge? Sorry for the newbie ??s.


I appreciate it too , the questions are helpful, as the ivory thing was my first!


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> I appreciate it too , the questions are helpful, as the ivory thing was my first!


You can tell we are Influenster newbies. "Ivory thing" haha


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I know right! And to make matters worse, I am not able to make myself try it on my hair. I am afraid I'm a total fail as an influenster product tester, but I do like the bodywash part of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I tried it when I knew I didn't have to go anywhere the next day. It wasn't too bad... but my son makes a great tester and it works good on kids!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 8, 2013)

Anybody else have a hard time checking the answers for the Sugar and Spice post survey???


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Influenster just announced on their FB page that Spring Fever Box recipients will be announced next week!  They left a clue that there will be a hair styling product...


 Thank you for posting this, I haven't checked FB in awhile and I was wondering when they were going to announce it. I hope I get it, idk if I will though since I just got the Ivory voxbox. *Fingers crossed* lol


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 9, 2013)

> That is crazy!! I don't know why it would take 8 months to get a prize Â  Has anyone heard back about the Spring Fever Voxbox? I took the quiz last Thursday but I'm not sure when they are picking people..


 I dont know why either. They emailed me back in march saying soon since it had been delayed. But no response since then. I've emailed. Wrote on their Facebook and on their forum. And nothin.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 9, 2013)

> I just got an email saying I got the Bath and Body Works brand challenge! Which is great because I really love that perfume.


 Was this from the beauty blogger box and did you ever get your prize?


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you do the brand challenge activities. you win. they mail you stuff. it's pretty straightforward compared to the rest of the site.
> ...


 i got my eyeliner last week


----------



## alicat130 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was this from the beauty blogger box and did you ever get your prize?


 I won the BBW brand prize from the beauty blogger box and have still not received it. I tried contacting them about it and never heard anything.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 9, 2013)

> I won the BBW brand prize from the beauty blogger box and have still not received it. I tried contacting them about it and never heard anything.


 They had said march, then April, and not it's may. Smh. At least Im not alone. When was the last time you contacted them about it?


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

I just logged into Influenster to see if they had any new surveys for me, and they have loaded the dish product onto my profile already!  

Palmolive Soft Touch.
Not thrilling, but at least now I *know*.  I'm hoping that reviewing this will mean I qualify for more things -- and specifically things that are not cleaning products.  The thing that always pisses me off about these sorts of things is that they always seem to assume that the only thing a woman over the age of about 37 cares about is cleaning products.  Bzzagent has sent me anti-bacterial hand soap, a shower cleaning system, and a toilet cleaning system.  Uh, a little variety over here, please?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 9, 2013)

Ooh, at least it's probably something everybody can use.



Spoiler



Palmolive Soft Touch--Yay! I wonder if they are sending just 1 bottle or all 3. They have pink, green, and orange. Although I love Palmolive Fresh Infusions Lime Basil, I am not a fan of Palmolive Fresh Sponge, or their Pomegranate scent, or the "eco" one with no artificial coloring. They smell aweful. Fresh Sponge works awesome, but the smell makes me nauseous. The clear one doesn't work as well, and the smell is worse. I guess I'm the ideal candidate for a Palmolive product. I've gone through 1/2 the scents they offer in the past year.


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

I also saw the dish product loaded onto my profile, even though I haven't received the package yet. I'm a little glad to know what it is in advance.


----------



## alicat130 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had said march, then April, and not it's may. Smh. At least Im not alone. When was the last time you contacted them about it?


 The last time I emailed them was last month. But I never heard a response. I didn't even now they had pushed it back. Where did you get that info from?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

I got a response from Influenster Admin. about my name. They said I'm the only one who can see my whole name. Not a valid point since my last initial shows up on the Influenster website. I tweet the link to each of my Influenster reviews. I do not want people to click the link and see my Influenster name does not match my freaking name on every social media thing I use. I replied to the e-mail saying as much. No response yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a response from Influenster Admin. about my name. They said I'm the only one who can see my whole name. Not a valid point since my last initial shows up on the Influenster website. I tweet the link to each of my Influenster reviews. I do not want people to click the link and see my Influenster name does not match my freaking name on every social media thing I use. I replied to the e-mail saying as much. No response yet.


 I was able to go into the site and change my first name (I use shortened version of my real name to blog and whatnot) to my nickname and it worked... Will it not let you change it under "edit profile"?  Because if it's a safety issue for you they should be working to resolve that for you ASAP.


----------



## Cherrycoke929 (May 10, 2013)

Hi there, I'm a newbie and got the Ivory box from Influenster. However, instead of a progress bar that I saw yesterday, now it looks like a speedometer only set at zero. I've done all but 2 of the regular &amp; bonus tasks...does it take a while to update the progress?


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2013)

I just got my Featured May Dish Product in the mail. I like the one on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      





http://instagram.com/p/ZI5adNlxbq/#


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

> I just got my Featured May Dish Product in the mail. I like the one on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very Nice.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

Ooh, more than one? It will take me years to go through them, so one will definitely go to my aunt. Between her, her housemate, and an ever-changing cast of friends and family, she goes through about ten times as much if this stuff as I do. Actually, I might just decant an ounce or so of each for me to test and give the bottles to her.


----------



## Goodie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Featured May Dish Product in the mail. I like the one on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> I just got my Featured May Dish Product in the mail. I like the one on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AWESOME! Can't wait to get mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (May 10, 2013)

They look nice! Can't believe I'm excited for dish soap! Lol


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

Hopefully mine will arrive today. That actually looks really nice and they sent full-sized items, which is cool.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2013)

Lol I found the perfect prop for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Featured May Dish Product in the mail. I like the one on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I found the perfect prop for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 10, 2013)

Yay!  I received mine as well



  ..Hope hubby doesn't get any ideas and think I'm going to hand wash all the dishes..I may have to hide it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I found the perfect prop for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

Whoo! Spring Fling confirmations for people who got the survey last week are going out!


----------



## morre22 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! Spring Fling confirmations for people who got the survey last week are going out!


 Yay! I just got mine!! I'm surprised I'm getting one since I just got the Ivory 2in1 box! I'm so excited!!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! Spring Fling confirmations for people who got the survey last week are going out!


Fast fingers! LOL. Yay! I am excited to get one!! My first ever Influenster box!


----------



## Yorkiez (May 10, 2013)

I got the survey. I hope I will get the box since it would be the first one.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 10, 2013)

> Whoo! Spring Fling confirmations for people who got the survey last week are going out!


 Just got my confirmation email. So excited since this is my first thing from them since signing up last month.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 10, 2013)

Woot! I'm getting the Spring Fever Box. I'm excited. I only started Influenster a little while ago and I really wanted one of their boxes! C'mon spoilers! I also have invited if people want them- PM me.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting the Spring Fever box as well - it's my 3rd VoxBox and 6th overall package from Influenster (incl. Sony bluetooth wireless speaker, 'The Taste' challenge prize, and Palmolive dish soap)!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

I got into the Spring Fever VoxBox! yayyy! I wonder what it will be?!?!?! this will be my second.


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

Got my email for the Spring Fever box!  Excited as I have not had one since summer beauty last year!


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

I'm in for the Spring Fling box as well! Woohoo!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

Me too!!! Oh my gosh, I'm shocked!  I got the Sugar N Spice one, and the soap thingy (that will hopefully be arriving soon), and now the Spring Fling!

You like me Influenster... you really like me! *wipes away tear*


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 10, 2013)

My dish soap spilled allllll over the box. I got the pink vitamin E one and the bluish green aloe one.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 10, 2013)

> The last time I emailed them was last month. But I never heard a response. I didn't even now they had pushed it back. Where did you get that info from?


 I had emailed to ask earlier thus year and they said it was pushed back and soon it would come.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I just got mine!! I'm surprised I'm getting one since I just got the Ivory 2in1 box! I'm so excited!!


I got the Spring Fling Box too and the Ivory 2 in 1 box.  My only other box was the 2012 Natural VoxBox.  (and I have won three brand challenges)


----------



## Jo Cres (May 11, 2013)

I got the Palmolive box today too! yay. im excited to try these. I have dishes to do and my dish soap had a few drops left in it. perfect timing! I was using the Palmolive fresh sponge after all of u ladies got it and posted about it. now its my go to dish soap!


----------



## elainecad (May 11, 2013)

I received the pink and coconut Palmolive. The coco was busted  up and all over. I was shocked to see on FB how many other Influensters also received busted bottles. The post office must has really been throwing these boxes around. They are huge and smell really good.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 11, 2013)

I got spring fever!!!


----------



## amidea (May 11, 2013)

i'm also getting the spring fling box and i'm super excited!  the only other one i've gotten was the summer beauty box from last year.  also, they posted this on twitter:

It was mom, in the kitchen, with this #*SpringVoxBox* treat sneaking it into your lunchbox for a surprise at lunchtime!

considering they had questions about cakes/snacks, it's not all that much of a clue.. but either way i can't wait! any idea how long it usually takes to send them out? i can't remember from last time.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

I have never qualified for any vox boxes and they never send me emails. It's really weird.


----------



## JamieO (May 11, 2013)

YAY! I'm in for the Spring Fever! I'm excited!!


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never qualified for any vox boxes and they never send me emails. It's really weird.


 I received zero emails aside from the tv stuff (I don't have a tv, so it was pointless to send those to me) and the Pond's Luminous Effect thing (don't use the stuff, don't really understand what they were doing with that one) for almost a year (last year's Spring Beauty box) until I got bored one night and rated a bunch of beauty stuff.  Then I received the Total Cleanse email, which I initially thought was a juice cleanse program but realized was actually a body wash/dish soap combo thing, and then I got the Spring Fever (I keep thinking it's Spring Fling for some reason) survey.  They do say that the more active you are on the site, the more invitations you'll get, so it is probably worth going on it and reviewing stuff.


----------



## Dollysantana (May 11, 2013)

I am also getting the spring fever voxbox and the dish soap but Iam still waiting for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the last box I received was the naturals voxbox can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Was wondering is this the box for the nectress badge (naturals voxbox) because it said spring naturals voxbox but this is called spring fever idk ????


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 11, 2013)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! I Got SPRING FEVER


----------



## diana16 (May 11, 2013)

Nothing for me, for awhile influenster would send most boxes now they forgot about me lol oh well


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 12, 2013)

> Nothing for me, for awhile influenster would send most boxes now they forgot about me lol oh well


 I'm in the same boat


----------



## catipa (May 13, 2013)

I'm in for the Spring Fling box, and I just received my Palmolive soap, It is my lucky week.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 13, 2013)

I just got a shipping e-mail for the Palmolive box. It says USPS received electronic shipping info. on 5/12. That's it. No tracking. The e-mail I got on 4/30 said it had been shipped already. On another note, I fixed my name on my Influenster account, but my profile now says I'm 80 years old and Influenster Admin. has been ignoring my e-mails asking them to please fix it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

Aveeno mandatory survey is up.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a shipping e-mail for the Palmolive box. It says USPS received electronic shipping info. on 5/12. That's it. No tracking. The e-mail I got on 4/30 said it had been shipped already.
> 
> On another note, I fixed my name on my Influenster account, but my profile now says I'm 80 years old and Influenster Admin. has been ignoring my e-mails asking them to please fix it.


 Aw, boo!!! 






My Palmolive tracking has updated to departing the USPS Sort Facility in "Opa Locka, FL" (Which appears to be a "city" of about 4-5 square blocks in the middle of Miami, FL).  Maybe check your tracking again, it may have updated by now?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 13, 2013)

I got my spring voxbox today. It had a tastee cake in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (May 13, 2013)

Wow do you mean the spring fever box ? that was fast cant wait to get mine


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

Spoiler pic of the Spring Fever Voxbox!  Wow that is some fast shipping!  (Pulled this image from Facebook, there are several others if you'd like to look!)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler pic of the Spring Fever Voxbox!  Wow that is some fast shipping!  (Pulled this image from Facebook, there are several others if you'd like to look!)
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

Ooh, one thing I regularly use and drag my feet about buying more of until it's empty, one thing I actually picked up to buy and put back down until I heard whether I got in and, if so, whether it would be in there, one thing I've always been intrigued by but have never tried because that brand isn't available around here, and two things I don't care about. Three out of five things, and I'm not paying for it? Better odds than Sample Society or Birchbox some months!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 13, 2013)

Spring fever box box. OK I finally got the pic to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

Nice!  Thanks for posting!  Can't wait until I get mine!



> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (May 13, 2013)

Here are the contents of my Spring Fever box:

Secret Outlast Clear Gel Antiperspirant/Deodorant

NYC New York Color Applelicious Glossy Lip Balm
Broadway Nail imPRESS Press-on Manicure in D030 Holla!
OSiS Rough Rubber and $5 coupon off any OSiS+ purchase (looks like it may only be valid at Ulta, but it does not explicitly state this?)
Tastykake Kandy Bar Kakes in peanut butter


----------



## alicat130 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had emailed to ask earlier thus year and they said it was pushed back and soon it would come.


Awesome. I was disappointed I never received a response. I hope we get them soon. 5 months is a pretty long time.


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler pic of the Spring Fever Voxbox!  Wow that is some fast shipping!  (Pulled this image from Facebook, there are several others if you'd like to look!)
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

Here's some pics of my poor pathetic soaps:






You can see on this last one here that the top of the bottle somehow got smashed in. Gotta say though, the soap got all over my hands when I washed off the bottle and they're nice and soft now!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 14, 2013)

Got my Spring Fever VoxBox


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

Yeah apprently this happened to a lot of people.  Influenster has been tweeting almost daily "Problems with your #PalmoliveSoftTouch shipment?  Pls email us at [email protected] w/the damage, username and email address."

Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not weird at all, I'm super excited about that too!  I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Also... received my dish soaps today.  The cocoa butter (yay!) came intact, but my pink (vitamin e?) was ALL OVER.  They had to put my box in a plastic "we're sorry we f'ed up your mail" bag before they put it in my mailbox.  I definitely couldn't do an unboxing video with that!  And my coupons are definitely done for... emailing them tonight with pics to see what they want me to do!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah apprently this happened to a lot of people.  Influenster has been tweeting almost daily "Problems with your #PalmoliveSoftTouch shipment?  Pls email us at [email protected] w/the damage, username and email address."
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

> > Yeah apprently this happened to a lot of people. Â Influenster has been tweeting almost daily "Problems with your #PalmoliveSoftTouch shipment? Â Pls email us at [email protected] w/the damage, username and email address." Good luck!
> >
> >
> > > Not weird at all, I'm super excited about that too! Â I can't wait to get mine! Also... received my dish soaps today. Â The cocoa butter (yay!) came intact, but my pink (vitamin e?) was ALL OVER. Â They had to put my box in a plastic "we're sorry we f'ed up your mail" bag before they put it in my mailbox. Â I definitely couldn't do an unboxing video with that! Â And my coupons are definitely done for... emailing them tonight with pics to see what they want me to do!
> ...


 Mine is at the post office waiting for me to pick it up. I can just imagine the lady at the counter tomorrow handing over a dripping package wrapped not very securely in a plastic bag. I had a completely crushed glass bottle of peppermint perfume oil stuck in my mailbox in February. I couldn't believe they still delivered it. Has anyone heard about the new postal regulations for perfumes and other liquids? Every time I mail something, they ask about liquids, etc., and I say No. Apparently they now have rougher handling rules for packages not marked "fragile", "liquid", etc. I don't think a lot of companies are aware of the new USPS regulations because they don't actually go to the post office. They just print a label, slap it on, and off the package goes. If it's not marked, the USPS treats it like it's indestructible. And what happened to marking destroyed packages "Undeliverable"? They don't do that anymore do they? Edited to.make post shorter.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

I agree that the USPS seems to treat things more roughly than they used to!  And I agree that many compaies are probably not aware of the new regulations regarding liquids.  I have friends who used to work at UPS and have heard some horror stories about things they did to packages!

Here's hoping your box is leak free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Please share thoughts on what you think.  I have been using Dawn dishwashing liquid forever (finally going to branch out and try some dishwashing liquid from the Honest Company) and have been so jealous of those that got the Palmolive infusions (3 colored scented ones a few months ago) and this go round!  I will live vicariously through all of you!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is at the post office waiting for me to pick it up. I can just imagine the lady at the counter tomorrow handing over a dripping package wrapped not very securely in a plastic bag. I had a peppermint perfume oil stuck in my mailbox like that a couple months ago. It was completely crushed and they still delivered it.
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

I didn't get the Infusions ones from Influenster. I bought the Lime Basil one after seeing all the reviews here and on YouTube. It's my favorite dish soap now. It's only $2.99 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

Thanks!  I don't shop at Walmart but I will look at Target.  I know last time when people were getting them from Influenster they were not on the shelves at my Target.  I think I forgot to stop looking for them until this most recent Palmolive promotion then I was like "wait a minute I wanted to try those other ones!"  Lol



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the Infusions ones from Influenster. I bought the Lime Basil one after seeing all the reviews here and on YouTube. It's my favorite dish soap now. It's only $2.99 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I don't shop at Walmart but I will look at Target.  I know last time when people were getting them from Influenster they were not on the shelves at my Target.  I think I forgot to stop looking for them until this most recent Palmolive promotion then I was like "wait a minute I wanted to try those other ones!"  Lol


 I don't shop at Wal-Mart, either, and I can confirm that I did see them at Target shortly after this campaign.  I distinctly remember seeing them on a back end cap and thinking, "Oh, okay, so this is what everyone was testing."  Of course, there's no guarantee that they're going to be at every Target (or that they aren't discontinued at this point!), but at least one in my area had it, so it's not a WM exclusive.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

Awesome!  I will keep my eyes peeled.  I am actually feeling a Target run this evening as I want to pick up those pens from the BB box and some tortilla chips to go with the home made salsa my friend made.  If my closest Target does not have them there are like 6-7 other Targets in town! 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't shop at Wal-Mart, either, and I can confirm that I did see them at Target shortly after this campaign.  I distinctly remember seeing them on a back end cap and thinking, "Oh, okay, so this is what everyone was testing."  Of course, there's no guarantee that they're going to be at every Target (or that they aren't discontinued at this point!), but at least one in my area had it, so it's not a WM exclusive.


----------



## JHP07 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get the Infusions ones from Influenster. I bought the Lime Basil one after seeing all the reviews here and on YouTube. It's my favorite dish soap now. It's only $2.99 at Wal-Mart.


 Lime basil was my favorite as well (I gave the other 2 scents to my parents)!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 15, 2013)

I could not find them at Target or any of the grocery stores. I looked everywhere because I hate to go in Wal-Mart. I did sniff all 3 and the Lime Basil is the only 1 I like enough to buy it.


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

I am so excited, I wish my box would get to me, they look awesome!!!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 15, 2013)

How long did it take most people to get the Spring Fever box? And where do you live? I leave in a week and a half and am nervous the box will arrive after I leave!


----------



## JHP07 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take most people to get the Spring Fever box? And where do you live? I leave in a week and a half and am nervous the box will arrive after I leave!


I received the box a couple days ago and I live on the East Coat (NYC).


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 15, 2013)

was the spring box delivered USPS or FedEx or ups? this is my first box and I'm not entirely sure what to expect.


----------



## amidea (May 15, 2013)

just got this email a few hours ago:

We scoured Influenster Nation for the perfect people to test an exclusive new beauty product, and guess what? You're a (Beauty) Queen Bee!
This product is the latest in technology for a top beauty brand and we're positively batty over it....but we won't give any more clues, because your product is already on its way


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> was the spring box delivered USPS or FedEx or ups? this is my first box and I'm not entirely sure what to expect.


I'm pretty sure they are USPS..

I live in NC and am still waiting on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyofaqueen (May 15, 2013)

I'm getting the spring fever voxbox! Also I was one of the pond's luminous winners and I also got the Aveeno night cream. Did anyone else here anything about being automatically qualified to receive the June voxbox for the being the first 200 people to unlock the Aveeno voxbox badge?


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

Aww crap, my box got delivered today, it is in NC and I am in OR =( My husband is taking pictures of it for me and my friend is going to test the items.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 15, 2013)

Whoohooo! I got my Palmolive SoftTouch box today. I got the Vitamin E (pink) and the Aloe (green). I'm glad I didn't get the Coconut. The box is a little beat up, but nothing leaked, so I'm thrilled.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 15, 2013)

How many lip thing are we supposed to get? I got two.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 15, 2013)

I got my voxbox a couple days ago via usps. I'm in Virginia.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 15, 2013)

Free stuff makes me happy! weeehee!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 16, 2013)

Do you get shipping notification for Spring Fever box? Or is the only email you get the one saying you got in?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you get shipping notification for Spring Fever box? Or is the only email you get the one saying you got in?


I didn't get an tracking number or shipping notif. They just emailed a week ago that I am receiving one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcpout (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got this email a few hours ago:
> 
> ...


 I just got it too! I think it's going to be a mascara... since they're "batty" over it lol.

Do you remember taking a survey for a "Featured May Mascara Product"?


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got it too! I think it's going to be a mascara... since they're "batty" over it lol.
> ...


 Yes! I got the mascara survey too and I got this same email today: ) I think it's a Rimmel Mascara... Some girls got a lash serum, but I think this one is Rimmel Mascara (just  a guess based on the questions in the survey)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

Just got an email from Influenster that they're still sending out the Spring Fling boxes in waves... so for those of us still waiting, they haven't forgotten about us!

Guess I'll just go sit by the mailbox again...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 16, 2013)

I don't know if anyone posted a pic of the sony wireless we got from influenster..

Heres mine:

 

 



I believe they only sent out black ones, I'm not too sure but I'm glad cause I wanted a black one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (May 16, 2013)

I've been an Influenster member since November (doing surveys etc here and there) and have not gotten picked. I have a hunch it's due to my lack of social media connected to the account (aside from FB). Just curious if anyone has gotten picked for boxes etc with minimal social media.


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

the "batty" thing isn't a mascara, its the fysiko eyelash serum.

http://www.influenster.com/happenings

its like the 3rd tab on the list.


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone won any brand challenges form the 2012 Cosmo vox box?

Featured brands were:

Venus razors

Red perfume from bath and body works

Pilot pens

Ghiarideli chocolate


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

Lolol. NO! I completed them, but I never won



> Has anyone won any brand challenges form the 2012 Cosmo vox box? Featured brands were: Venus razors Red perfume from bath and body works Pilot pens Ghiarideli chocolate


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

Yay, got my Palmolive, *and* neither one broke!  I received the Vitamin E and Aloe versions.  Now let's watch Edgar try to eat the caps...


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

Literally eat them?  Or chew on them?  Sounds like you have mischievous animals at your house....



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, got my Palmolive, *and* neither one broke!  I received the Vitamin E and Aloe versions.  Now let's watch Edgar try to eat the caps...


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally eat them?  Or chew on them?  Sounds like you have mischievous animals at your house....


 He just chews on them.  He *loves* to bite/chew on plastic, paper, and cloth.  Oh, and MY HAIR.  I can't tell whether he's actually trying to eat this stuff or is in fact merely biting/chewing.  There are some weaning issues and some brain damage issues involved here (he acts like he's three months old at times, not a year and a half.  This is the kitty who cannot meow and instead makes puppy/birdie yelping/chirping/cooing noises), and then there's the fact that he's a black kitty.  They are fascinating little monsters even without the other factors.  Actually, now that I think about it, Oscar (the gray kitty) likes to chew on bottle caps as well, but he's not likely to jump up on the kitchen counters or crawl into the cupboard to do so.


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

Aww your kitties sound like they bring a lot of love and fun to your house!

Still have not received my Spring Fever voxbox!  Hopefully soon!  I assume it will be another week or so but I want to play!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He just chews on them.  He *loves* to bite/chew on plastic, paper, and cloth.  Oh, and MY HAIR.  I can't tell whether he's actually trying to eat this stuff or is in fact merely biting/chewing.  There are some weaning issues and some brain damage issues involved here (he acts like he's three months old at times, not a year and a half.  This is the kitty who cannot meow and instead makes puppy/birdie yelping/chirping/cooing noises), and then there's the fact that he's a black kitty.  They are fascinating little monsters even without the other factors.  Actually, now that I think about it, Oscar (the gray kitty) likes to chew on bottle caps as well, but he's not likely to jump up on the kitchen counters or crawl into the cupboard to do so.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He just chews on them.  He *loves* to bite/chew on plastic, paper, and cloth.  Oh, and MY HAIR.  I can't tell whether he's actually trying to eat this stuff or is in fact merely biting/chewing.  There are some weaning issues and some brain damage issues involved here (he acts like he's three months old at times, not a year and a half.  This is the kitty who cannot meow and instead makes puppy/birdie yelping/chirping/cooing noises), and then there's the fact that he's a black kitty.  They are fascinating little monsters even without the other factors.  Actually, now that I think about it, Oscar (the gray kitty) likes to chew on bottle caps as well, but he's not likely to jump up on the kitchen counters or crawl into the cupboard to do so.


 Awww, I miss having cats! Yours sound so fun! I grew up always having cats, but my boyfriend is insanely allergic (he has to load up on Benedryl before he can even think about going to my Mom's house, haha), so we can't have cats. But we have a crazy little 4 1/2 month old Bichon/Poodle mix, and he's definitely enough for us! He likes to try to eat my hair too, especially if it's in a bun....animals are interesting little creatures...


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww your kitties sound like they bring a lot of love and fun to your house!
> 
> Still have not received my Spring Fever voxbox!  Hopefully soon!  I assume it will be another week or so but I want to play!


 Right?! I can't wait to get my box already! I think I'm most excited to try the Tastykake ! I've never had one in my life because the aren't sold anywhere around here (I'm in Kansas City, land of the Little Debbie's). I'm ready for it to be here already. It would be really cool if it happened to come today. I'm supposed to be getting all 7 seasons of Boy Meets World today, and possibly a grill that my boyfriend ordered. Oh what a great day for the mail!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

That sounds like an awesome mail day and a great way to end the week!  I have had Tastykakes one time.  I can't remember if I had them when I was on the East coast (they are big there) or if I had someone who lives on the east coast bring them back or stumbled upon them some where in So Cal!  And I know all about KC, MO!  I grew up there and my Dad still lives in Blue Springs!  I am sure you will get your box before me so please post so I can live vicariously through you until mine shows up!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right?! I can't wait to get my box already! I think I'm most excited to try the Tastykake ! I've never had one in my life because the aren't sold anywhere around here (I'm in Kansas City, land of the Little Debbie's). I'm ready for it to be here already. It would be really cool if it happened to come today. I'm supposed to be getting all 7 seasons of Boy Meets World today, and possibly a grill that my boyfriend ordered. Oh what a great day for the mail!


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like an awesome mail day and a great way to end the week!  I have had Tastykakes one time.  I can't remember if I had them when I was on the East coast (they are big there) or if I had someone who lives on the east coast bring them back or stumbled upon them some where in So Cal!  And I know all about KC, MO!  I grew up there and my Dad still lives in Blue Springs!  I am sure you will get your box before me so please post so I can live vicariously through you until mine shows up!


 Oh I will! That's awesome! I absolutely love this city so much, such a great place! I feel like we get a bad rap as being full of rednecks and cows, but there are so many amazing things about this city! I live right at 169 and Barry Road, just a couple miles down the road from Zona Rosa in North KC. It makes me happy to find fellow Kansas Citians!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

I too love KC! It is a great midwestern town.  A big city but not too big, but not so small either.  We get back about 2x per year.  We were there in March and will be back Sept/Oct (love the turning leaves).  Once I moved out of the midwest I learned that what other people say about our "midwestern hospitality" is so true!  I love when I go home and can talk to random people and they talk back and not look like me like I am crazy!  Whenever I interact with someone where I live now that is super nice I go "you aren't from here, huh?"  BTW I under stand this does not apply to all people, these are just my observations on people from where I have been.

Anyway to get back on topic I saw on FB they are having a June beauty box.  They are asking for help naming it.  I assume if we get this box we will not get that one?  But I have my fingers crossed!  I love beauty stuff!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I will! That's awesome! I absolutely love this city so much, such a great place! I feel like we get a bad rap as being full of rednecks and cows, but there are so many amazing things about this city! I live right at 169 and Barry Road, just a couple miles down the road from Zona Rosa in North KC. It makes me happy to find fellow Kansas Citians!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (May 17, 2013)

small world, I grew up in KC Metro too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  JoCo side though, not MO.


----------



## mcpout (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been an Influenster member since November (doing surveys etc here and there) and have not gotten picked. I have a hunch it's due to my lack of social media connected to the account (aside from FB). Just curious if anyone has gotten picked for boxes etc with minimal social media.


 I didn't have anything connected when I first got picked.


----------



## amidea (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got it too! I think it's going to be a mascara... since they're "batty" over it lol.
> ...


 yup!  i took that survey.  so i'm assuming it is mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wouldn't mind the serum either though!


----------



## JamieO (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too love KC! It is a great midwestern town.  A big city but not too big, but not so small either.  We get back about 2x per year.  We were there in March and will be back Sept/Oct (love the turning leaves).  Once I moved out of the midwest I learned that what other people say about our "midwestern hospitality" is so true!  I love when I go home and can talk to random people and they talk back and not look like me like I am crazy!  Whenever I interact with someone where I live now that is super nice I go "you aren't from here, huh?"  BTW I under stand this does not apply to all people, these are just my observations on people from where I have been.
> 
> Anyway to get back on topic I saw on FB they are having a June beauty box.  They are asking for help naming it.  I assume if we get this box we will not get that one?  But I have my fingers crossed!  I love beauty stuff!


 Sounds like the Summer Beauty Box (or whatever they decide to call it this year). I got this one last year. I can only hope that a beauty queen score of 97 will help me get the June Beauty Box, but I feel like the Spring fever and summer beauty programs would probably overlap a little, so who knows. Maybe getting the spring fever will help increase our chances at getting the Summer box....who knows....


----------



## JamieO (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> small world, I grew up in KC Metro too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  JoCo side though, not MO.


 Nice!! My dad grew up on the Kansas side (KCK and Shawnee), and all 3 of his brothers still live out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for all the threadjacking with KC talk everybody!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 18, 2013)

I just received the Ponds luminous face wipes. I was hoping it was the Spring Fling vox box but it was still a nice surprise. Gotta love free stuff!!!


----------



## nancy771 (May 18, 2013)

Got my soaps the other day and they weren't damaged yay!


----------



## JamieO (May 20, 2013)

OHHHHMMMM please let me get me Spring Fever box today OHHHHMMMMM


----------



## juli8587 (May 20, 2013)

Quote:Me too but i dont want to get my hopes up
Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OHHHHMMMM please let me get me Spring Fever box today OHHHHMMMMM


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OHHHHMMMM please let me get me Spring Fever box today OHHHHMMMMM


 I know they're sending them out in "waves", now I'm starting to wonder if the box contents will vary... hmmm...


----------



## juli8587 (May 20, 2013)

It w



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know they're sending them out in "waves", now I'm starting to wonder if the box contents will vary... hmmm...


 would be nice to be surprised since we know what in the box already


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

I haven't gotten an actual VoxBox in so long! Sad. I am supposed to be getting a waxing product, but I would love to qualify for something soon! Darn you influenster, love me again!


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 20, 2013)

got my ponds prize today! but still haven't seen my kiss brand challenge prize from the holiday voxbox. :/


----------



## JamieO (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten an actual VoxBox in so long! Sad. I am supposed to be getting a waxing product, but I would love to qualify for something soon! Darn you influenster, love me again!


 Maybe you'll get into the mysterious June beauty box! I'm sending out good vibes....




 (throwing out the good vibes)

On another, less fun note, I got no box today. I did get another email to remind me that I am still supposed to get the box and they're still shipping them out and blah blah, so I guess it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## lovepink (May 20, 2013)

Haha I got that email today too!  I am trying not to be bitter about my lack of box....



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you'll get into the mysterious June beauty box! I'm sending out good vibes....
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I got that email today too!  I am trying not to be bitter about my lack of box....


 Same!  I really hope I get the volumizing powder or the texturizing paste, I don't really want the hair gel.


----------



## lovepink (May 20, 2013)

What?!!!  There are options????  I have been trying not to look into the box too much because I want to go all green eyed monster for those who have their box while I have a sad little email!  I hope you get what you want!



> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same!  I really hope I get the volumizing powder or the texturizing paste, I don't really want the hair gel.


----------



## JHP07 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What?!!!  There are options????  I have been trying not to look into the box too much because I want to go all green eyed monster for those who have their box while I have a sad little email!  I hope you get what you want!
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten an actual VoxBox in so long! Sad. I am supposed to be getting a waxing product, but I would love to qualify for something soon! Darn you influenster, love me again!


Im saying! I miss getting boxes, recently i havent qualified for anything in too long


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 20, 2013)

> > I haven't gotten an actual VoxBox in so long! Sad. I am supposed to be getting a waxing product, but I would love to qualify for something soon! Darn you influenster, love me again!
> 
> 
> Im saying! I miss getting boxes, recently i havent qualified for anything in too long


 I want to qualify for a real VoxBox, too, so I'm trying to do all the tasks I can for the Palmolive box. I'm kinda ticked off that one of the tasks for the Palmolive is to post a picture of "you and a bestie" in Facebook. I e-mailed Influenster and Dove multiple times when they were doing the Dove Illuminating Thing Fb promo asking how to enter without posting a photo of me the Dove Fb page. They said I couldn't, which I think is completely unfair. Privacy is important. And as for the Palmolive pic, I do not have anyone to take a picture with. The person who was my best friend fired me from my job in January, then the company went out of business 18 days later. I can't post a picture for Influenster on my Fb account because I use my real name on Fb and my account is private. It has to be public for Influenster to check it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

ok here we go!  Sorry I had to scroll waaaay down to find it, and i'm copying the pic from FB, so it's gonna be HUGE:


----------



## diana16 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to qualify for a real VoxBox, too, so I'm trying to do all the tasks I can for the Palmolive box.
> 
> I'm kinda ticked off that one of the tasks for the Palmolive is to post a picture of "you and a bestie" in Facebook. I e-mailed Influenster and Dove multiple times when they were doing the Dove Illuminating Thing Fb promo asking how to enter without posting a photo of me the Dove Fb page. They said I couldn't, which I think is completely unfair. Privacy is important. And as for the Palmolive pic, I do not have anyone to take a picture with. The person who was my best friend fired me from my job in January, then the company went out of business 18 days later. I can't post a picture for Influenster on my Fb account because I use my real name on Fb and my account is private. It has to be public for Influenster to check it.


Yeah I have a fb account for stuff like influenster and get coupons from other companies but i have no pictures or friends on that one. Privacy on that account is very important to me so it bother me when we have to post pictures of our selves


----------



## unicorn (May 21, 2013)

I just got an email to take the pre-qualifying survey for the Summer Sunkissed Voxbox. I had to select what shade I preferred in a BB cream.. wonder what brand it will be?

Crossing my fingers that I get selected to get the box based on my survey! I just joined Influenster a few weeks ago, so this is my first one and I'm not really sure how good my chances are once I've been selected to take the pre-qualifying survey.


----------



## AliMo (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email to take the pre-qualifying survey for the Summer Sunkissed Voxbox. I had to select what shade I preferred in a BB cream.. wonder what brand it will be?
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I get selected to get the box based on my survey! I just joined Influenster a few weeks ago, so this is my first one and I'm not really sure how good my chances are once I've been selected to take the pre-qualifying survey.


 

I got the survey too. My first one since joining in December. I'm thinking it might be Rimmel BB cream? Rimmel was listed in many of the questions and it only has two shades and is new. I had no clue what color to pick, so I picked light. It seems to have bad reviews online (thick, flaky), so hopefully its something else.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

Oh, meant to ask this question earlier and forgot... To anyone who received the Palmolive soaps that were damaged in transit, and emailed Influenster (at the "zendesk" email they provided), have you received a response?  

I sent my email on May 14th (a week ago) and have yet to hear anything.  I'm only concerned because there are several "box tasks" that I can't complete with damaged soaps (i.e. giving a soap to a friend, making an unboxing video, and handing out coupons - mine drowned in the soap!) and I don't want it negatively affecting my getting items to test in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (May 21, 2013)

I did not get the Palmolive but maybe you can decant some of your soap into a little travel size bottle and give to a friend?  That way you can still complete that task.  For the video maybe repackage it and unbox the one you have, then cut to pictures you took of damaged items.  You could maybe smell the other smells at the store and comment on that in your video.  For coupons I would say in your feedback to them unable to hand out coupons due to xyz.  I am sure that the help desk is swamped because it seems like a lot of people recieved damaged items.  Maybe post or tweet them saying "Any advice for completing tasks for those whose soaps showed up friendless, lonely or some other wording?"



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, meant to ask this question earlier and forgot... To anyone who received the Palmolive soaps that were damaged in transit, and emailed Influenster (at the "zendesk" email they provided), have you received a response?
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 21, 2013)

Blah, still no box, but I did evidently win a Pond's brand challenge! This is the first time I've won a brand challenge. It's fun to win stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, I have two shades of the bb cream and I don't find it to be flaky at all. Its actually my favorite drugstore bb. I had trouble with shading though. I picked up medium and medium dark. medium was way too light and med deep is too dark. But the two together work pretty well.  Heres a swatch I did for my blog if anyone is curious of how the two shades swatch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 21, 2013)

> > I want to qualify for a real VoxBox, too, so I'm trying to do all the tasks I can for the Palmolive box. I'm kinda ticked off that one of the tasks for the Palmolive is to post a picture of "you and a bestie" in Facebook. I e-mailed Influenster and Dove multiple times when they were doing the Dove Illuminating Thing Fb promo asking how to enter without posting a photo of me the Dove Fb page. They said I couldn't, which I think is completely unfair. Privacy is important. And as for the Palmolive pic, I do not have anyone to take a picture with. The person who was my best friend fired me from my job in January, then the company went out of business 18 days later. I can't post a picture for Influenster on my Fb account because I use my real name on Fb and my account is private. It has to be public for Influenster to check it.
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a fb account for stuff like influenster and get coupons from other companies but i have no pictures or friends on that one. Privacy on that account is very important to me so it bother me when we have to post pictures of our selves


 I have 1 Facebook account. Privacy is important to me. I do not have my Fb account hooked up to Influenster. I don't share Influenster products and reviews on my Fb account because the public, including Influenster, cannot see what I post there. Influenster sometimes posts reminders that Fb posts have to be public so they can check we've actually posted a picture or shared a product. And we had to post a picture for the Dove contest on the Dove page, where it would be public with our real name on it. I know some people don't use their real name on Fb, but I do, and that account has to stay private. I'm thinking of just getting a Fb account where I only do Influenster stuff so that new account can be 100% public. But I still could not post pictures of me on a new account. Influenster Support is very understanding about my request to maintain privacy. Influenster Admin. sends e-mails saying, "Don't worry, anybody who sees Tammy Dee on Twitter, then clicks the link to your review on Influenster can't see your whole last name, just your first name and last initial." My last initial is not D. Influenster Support helped me change my name back to Tammy Dee (and fix my DOB) on my Influenster Profile after Influenster Admin. put my real name on my Profile when I filled out the survey for the latest VoxBox. Support is understands privacy. Admin. doesn't care.


----------



## Meahlea (May 21, 2013)

Got the sunkissed voxbox email today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 21, 2013)

I got the sun kissed survey! Btw I don't think its Run-d.m.c. That was not one of the brand listed for me. Also asked about hair ties, nail polish and insoles. Brands listed were aveeno, biore, L'oreal, olay, ponds, garnier, clean and clear, clinique, neutrogena... Can't remember I think there were few more...


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

Create a page. I would suggest just creating a page to post your public stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

I just finished my tasks for the Ivory 2-in-1. Didn't like it for myself but liked it for my tween boys (ages 11, 9 and 9). Works well for them but it is drying on their hair as it was on my own hair. I'd buy it again for them but not for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2013)

> I just finished my tasks for the Ivory 2-in-1. Didn't like it for myself but liked it for my tween boys (ages 11, 9 and 9). Works well for them but it is drying on their hair as it was on my own hair. I'd buy it again for them but not for me.


 Is it only people with kids and families who got the 2-in-1? It seems like everybody who did a box opening or a review on YouTube for the Ivory 2-in-1 has kids, husband, etc.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

Good question. It's possible because they were marketing it as "for the whole family".


----------



## morre22 (May 22, 2013)

I just got the sun-kissed email and finished the survey too! Influenster is loving me lately I guess I just got the Ivory 2-in-1 and the Spring vox-box. I hope I end up getting this one too!!


----------



## mcpout (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the sun-kissed email and finished the survey too! Influenster is loving me lately I guess I just got the Ivory 2-in-1 and the Spring vox-box. I hope I end up getting this one too!!


 Lucky you! I haven't gotten anything since the Sugar N Spice Voxbox. A friend of mine who just signed up a couple days ago just got a pre-survey for the Sunkissed Voxbox *jealous*


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2013)

I did get the surveys for the Sugar n Spice VoxBox and the 2-in-1. I didn't qualify for either. I got the dish soap. I never got a survey for the Palmolive, but I use Palmolive and I've reviewed 2 or 3 different kinds on Influenster.


----------



## morre22 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I haven't gotten anything since the Sugar N Spice Voxbox. A friend of mine who just signed up a couple days ago just got a pre-survey for the Sunkissed Voxbox *jealous*


 I heard that they are sending out survey emails in waves so you might get it still!!


----------



## lyndieonline (May 22, 2013)

I got my email this morning. My last Vox Box was the College Vox Box....and I'm not even in college. LOL I did get a package from Ponds for the Ponds Brand Badge.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2013)

Woohoo got the Sunkissed survey! Really hope I get it - sounds like its going to be a nice box! I was a prequalifier from the Aveeno badge.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email to take the pre-qualifying survey for the Summer Sunkissed Voxbox. I had to select what shade I preferred in a BB cream.. wonder what brand it will be?
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I get selected to get the box based on my survey! I just joined Influenster a few weeks ago, so this is my first one and I'm not really sure how good my chances are once I've been selected to take the pre-qualifying survey.


 I gotthat one too




 I have just started on Influenster so I have a feeling I might not get picked for this one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2013)

YAY! Got an email saying i pre-qualified for the next voxbox. My profile was feeling a little lonely :3


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (May 22, 2013)

I got the pre-qualifed email for the Next box too!! Hoping I get chosen, love voxboxes


----------



## Jamie P (May 22, 2013)

No email for me. Darn!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 22, 2013)

its been a year since i qualified, so iw as starting to give up hope on influenster, like i have pretty much given up on klout

but then yesterday i got picked for a bb cream klout perk and the quaification survey for the voxbox

woo


----------



## diana16 (May 22, 2013)

Yay! I got an email about the Next VoxBox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its about time they remember me, hope i get it


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 23, 2013)

Hmm...I'm still waiting on my Spring Fever box, I know they're sending them out in waves but I'm impatient haha!


----------



## JamieO (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gotthat one too
> 
> ...


 Not necessarily! It more depends on your answer to the pre-qual quiz and whether or not they think that the products and brands they are going to send out are things you'll use. Don't count yourself out yet, for sure! If you do get this one, though, your participation will affect your score will which will affect whether or not you get into future programs. My first box ever was last years summer beauty box, but that was before they changed the program and added the scores and all that.


----------



## JamieO (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I'm still waiting on my Spring Fever box, I know they're sending them out in waves but I'm impatient haha!


 ME TOO!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME TOO!!


 Me three!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

Add me to the still-waiting list! The longer it takes, the less enthused I am.


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

i would love to get another box. the last big voxbox i got was the sweetheart one in Feb. of this year. and than I just recently got the Ivory 2in1. im hoping for the spring fever!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not necessarily! It more depends on your answer to the pre-qual quiz and whether or not they think that the products and brands they are going to send out are things you'll use. Don't count yourself out yet, for sure! If you do get this one, though, your participation will affect your score will which will affect whether or not you get into future programs. My first box ever was last years summer beauty box, but that was before they changed the program and added the scores and all that.


 very cool, thank you for the info!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gotthat one too
> 
> ...


 I qualified for my very first voxbox came in my first month of joining, so you might have a chance!


----------



## alicat130 (May 23, 2013)

I got the sunkissed survey too! I hope I get this one. I haven't gotten a box since the beauty blogger box last november.


----------



## Jamie P (May 23, 2013)

OMG it's obvious I am new to this. I logged in to Influenster and realized that I submitted things wrong for the Ivory stuff and also saw the Brand Challenge there that I had not seen before. I wrote a blog about it... I hope it's good enough as I am not a blogger. I do it for fun when I have something I want to talk about. It's a little intimidating for me! I did contact Influenster to see if they could reset the URLs I posted so that I could correct them. I want to make sure I am doing everything correct! Between Smiley 360, Bzzagent, Influenster, and any others I do... I can't keep them straight!


----------



## JamieO (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the sunkissed survey too! I hope I get this one. I haven't gotten a box since the beauty blogger box last november.


 That was my last one too. That was an awesome box! Hope you get the Sunkissed!

I just checked the mail, and still no Spring Fever. Boo.


----------



## JamieO (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG it's obvious I am new to this. I logged in to Influenster and realized that I submitted things wrong for the Ivory stuff and also saw the Brand Challenge there that I had not seen before. I wrote a blog about it... I hope it's good enough as I am not a blogger. I do it for fun when I have something I want to talk about. It's a little intimidating for me! I did contact Influenster to see if they could reset the URLs I posted so that I could correct them. I want to make sure I am doing everything correct! Between Smiley 360, Bzzagent, Influenster, and any others I do... I can't keep them straight!


 I'm the same way with the blogging, I just do it randomly, and I haven't posted anything since we moved in October. It's not something I'm super serious about, it's definitely just for fun. I'm pretty sure I didn't even write a post about the Beauty Blogger box, haha! I'm still getting the Spring Fever box though, so I guess they don't care that much. I think as long as you're as active as you can be, you're good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too. 

Hi Maite,

We're pleased to announce that you're a winner of the Olay Fresh Effects Badge from the SweetHeart VoxBox! We'd like to thank you for your participation and for spreading the word about Olay Fresh Effects. You've shown your chops as an Influenster, so in just a few weeks, you'll be getting the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional full line of products to share with a friend!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too.
> 
> ...


 Nice!!! I haven't heard anything about the sweetheart brand challenges yet.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too.
> 
> ...


 Congrats! That sounds like a great win!


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!!! I haven't heard anything about the sweetheart brand challenges yet.


 just checked their FB page and it seems some others have won some of the others like the Secret Deoderant and the NYM's products! keep an eye for your email ladies in case you did participate.


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! That sounds like a great win!


 thank you! i was not expecting this - haha.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you! i was not expecting this - haha.


 Does that include the new Olay Fresh Effect BB cream?  I have been wanting to try it, can you let us know how you like all the stuff when you get it around Christmas time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does that include the new Olay Fresh Effect BB cream?  I have been wanting to try it, can you let us know how you like all the stuff when you get it around Christmas time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL. I am not sure - I tried to go to the badge to see if it opens up what exactly I am getting but it doesnt open up anymore since its a past/acquired badge. I will for sure post pictures when I get it in. Hopefully it wont take that long, haha. are they usually slow with badge winnings? this is my first one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 23, 2013)

> holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too.Â  Hi Maite,
> 
> We're pleased to announce that you're a winner of the Olay Fresh Effects Badge from the SweetHeart VoxBox! We'd like to thank you for your participation and for spreading the word about Olay Fresh Effects. You've shown your chops as an Influenster, so in just a few weeks, you'll be getting the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional full line of products to share with a friend!
> 
> ...


 Congrats that's awesome! Go you!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2013)

> OMG it's obvious I am new to this. I logged in to Influenster and realized that I submitted things wrong for the Ivory stuff and also saw the Brand Challenge there that I had not seen before. I wrote a blog about it... I hope it's good enough as I am not a blogger. I do it for fun when I have something I want to talk about. It's a little intimidating for me! I did contact Influenster to see if they could reset the URLs I posted so that I could correct them. I want to make sure I am doing everything correct! Between Smiley 360, Bzzagent, Influenster, and any others I do... I can't keep them straight!


 If you haven't already, I've found it's best to e-mail [email protected] Influenster Admin. has flat out refused to help me twice. Influenster Support gets the job done. And I want to thank whoever posted that e-mail address on here a while back.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2013)

Hey, my Fun File shows the Palmolive Brand Challenges already. I guess they posted those fast.


----------



## JamieO (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too.
> 
> ...


 Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


 


> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats that's awesome! Go you!


 thank you again ladies!


----------



## Jamie P (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't already, I've found it's best to e-mail [email protected] Influenster Admin. has flat out refused to help me twice. Influenster Support gets the job done. And I want to thank whoever posted that e-mail address on here a while back.


 Thanks for the tip!!! I want to make sure I get credit for what I have done!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I qualified for my very first voxbox came in my first month of joining, so you might have a chance!


 wow that would be really cool! Thank you for the note


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy crap! did anyone else win the olay badge challenge one from the sweetheart voxbox? im so happy! hoping some of the others won some too.
> 
> ...


 that's super exciting!


----------



## catipa (May 24, 2013)

I got my Spring Fever VoxBox yesterday in the mail.  I got the hair dust variation and my Tasty Kake was in smores.  I love this box and can't wait to try everything out.  Infulenster is great!


----------



## JamieO (May 24, 2013)

YAY! My box finally came today! I got the Osis Dust It, which is cool because that's the only one of the 3 that I could actually use. And my Tastykake is Reese's. And my Impress is Over the Moon, which is a really pretty gold and plum sort of swirly pattern; it's really pretty!


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2013)

Yay congrats!  It is still crickets out here for me.  I have decided to try and "forget" about it so when I showed up I can be all excited.  Because right now?  Not excited.  I understand the shipping in waves but it would be nice if they could send an email.  "Your wave is expected to arrive between 5/15-5/31."  Something at least!  

Have fun playing with your goodies over the long weekend!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! My box finally came today! I got the Osis Dust It, which is cool because that's the only one of the 3 that I could actually use. And my Tastykake is Reese's. And my Impress is Over the Moon, which is a really pretty gold and plum sort of swirly pattern; it's really pretty!


----------



## macstarlite (May 24, 2013)

I cant wait for the sunkissed vox box!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant wait for the sunkissed vox box!


 It seems like its going to be a nice one! Hope I get in!


----------



## PurttyEyes (May 25, 2013)

Me too, I seriously hope I get it. This would be my first Voxbox ever! And I've been on the site for a year now! My score is 79! What about you?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

I got my waxing product today...it's the Veet EasyWax electrical roll-on kit. I'm excited to try it out! I've only tried waxing my legs once before and it was with strips and they didn't go well, this seems like I'll be able to manage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my waxing product today...it's the Veet EasyWax electrical roll-on kit. I'm excited to try it out! I've only tried waxing my legs once before and it was with strips and they didn't go well, this seems like I'll be able to manage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looks like a nice concept!! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## mcpout (May 26, 2013)

You guys I found out what the secret mascara product is !
It's the Rimmel Lash Accelerator !





This is not my picture. Someone posted this on Influenster's FB.


----------



## juli8587 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my waxing product today...it's the Veet EasyWax electrical roll-on kit. I'm excited to try it out! I've only tried waxing my legs once before and it was with strips and they didn't go well, this seems like I'll be able to manage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my waxing product today...it's the Veet EasyWax electrical roll-on kit. I'm excited to try it out! I've only tried waxing my legs once before and it was with strips and they didn't go well, this seems like I'll be able to manage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh cool! You have to let us know how that works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyofaqueen (May 26, 2013)

Was the spring fever voxbox ship through ups or your regular mail carrier?? And is anyone else still waiting on a spring fever voxbox? I'm starting to get impatient it seems like I'm.never going to get it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Was the spring fever voxbox ship through ups or your regular mail carrier?? And is anyone else still waiting on a spring fever voxbox? I'm starting to get impatient it seems like I'm.never going to get it


 I'm still waiting! My sugar n spice box came in the mail, though. Influenster said they were coming in waves so I'm guessing we're in the 3rd wave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2013)

ahhhh i'm so anxious to know if i qualified for the new voxbox! i think the email said the period to respond to the survey ended on friday the 24th so hopefully it will be soon. the variety of questions was intriguing, it seemed lengthier than the sweetheart box pre-qualification survey, but i might be mistaken.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 26, 2013)

I thought the new voxbox survey seemed longer than the Sweetheart voxbox survey as well. I really hope I qualified! I haven't gotten anything since the sweetheart box.


----------



## Meahlea (May 26, 2013)

The survey mentioned a lot of products too. Wish I'd written them down...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The survey mentioned a lot of products too. Wish I'd written them down...


 I remember:

Dr. Scholls Products

Teeth Whitening Products

Fine Jewelry? (something about where you buy fine jewelry)

pain relief of some sort? (i remember answering aleve for something)

there were some other things that i don't remember


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember:
> 
> ...


nail polish


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nail polish


 was that on there? i couldn't remember because i filled out the nail survey that popped up on my profile right after i did the pre-qual survey so i wasn't sure if i was blurring the two hahaha.


----------



## bubububbiy (May 26, 2013)

They asked about BB Cream, also chose one of the two shades that they had.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was the spring fever voxbox ship through ups or your regular mail carrier?? And is anyone else still waiting on a spring fever voxbox? I'm starting to get impatient it seems like I'm.never going to get it


 I'm still waiting too.  I really hope it comes too, because I am super excited. 

My sister also got to take the survey to get the sun-kissed voxbox, I really hope she gets it because she already promised me the BB cream because she doesn't like any BB creams.


----------



## laelene (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was the spring fever voxbox ship through ups or your regular mail carrier?? And is anyone else still waiting on a spring fever voxbox? I'm starting to get impatient it seems like I'm.never going to get it


 I'm with you there... at least it's good to know I'm not the only one still waiting!


----------



## beautyofaqueen (May 27, 2013)

I also got the sunkissed survey I was one of the Aveeno campaign participants and 200 of us are supposed to get pre-qualified for the sunkissed voxbox. I hope I get lucky to get two boxes back to back


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

I feel like I should join......what do ya'll think? lol How does everyone like Influenster?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I should join......what do ya'll think? lol How does everyone like Influenster?


 You should totally join!  Especially because you have your blog up &amp; running, as they do tend to show love to people with blogs &amp; other social media stuff (like FB/twitter/instagram, etc)

I think you'd really like it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I should join......what do ya'll think? lol How does everyone like Influenster?


 as long as you use twitter, instagram, and facebook and have a blog (which i'm sure you meet all of the above) then its worth your time. i don't qualify for stuff every month but i got my first voxbox really early on and i'm not super active or anything. you don't qualify for voxboxes ALL the time, but when you do its worth it because 1) its free and 2) you get a lot of awesome full sized products. all you have to do to qualify for stuff is write reviews of products you use, and a lot of the products they have up to review are products we get in ipsy/birchbox, etc.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> as long as you use twitter, instagram, and facebook and have a blog (which i'm sure you meet all of the above) then its worth your time. i don't qualify for stuff every month but i got my first voxbox really early on and i'm not super active or anything. you don't qualify for voxboxes ALL the time, but when you do its worth it because 1) its free and 2) you get a lot of awesome full sized products. all you have to do to qualify for stuff is write reviews of products you use, and a lot of the products they have up to review are products we get in ipsy/birchbox, etc.


 The only thing I don't have is instagram. Would I be OK without it or should I look into getting that too?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I don't have is instagram. Would I be OK without it or should I look into getting that too?


 Honestly, what I remember of the sweetheart voxbox tasks wasn't very instagram heavy at all, i think one or two things had a task that included posting a photo, so I would think you would be fine. 

Oh also they encourage posting youtube videos, but there were sections on my voxbox tasks where you had the choice of blogging OR vlogging, which i like because i'm camera shy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> as long as you use twitter, instagram, and facebook and have a blog (which i'm sure you meet all of the above) then its worth your time. i don't qualify for stuff every month but i got my first voxbox really early on and i'm not super active or anything. you don't qualify for voxboxes ALL the time, but when you do its worth it because 1) its free and 2) you get a lot of awesome full sized products. all you have to do to qualify for stuff is write reviews of products you use, and a lot of the products they have up to review are products we get in ipsy/birchbox, etc.
> The only thing I don't have is instagram. Would I be OK without it or should I look into getting that too? I have an instagram account specifically for my blog/influenster/other non-personal things.  It pretty much only has sub boxes and Influenster product pics on it.  They've approved every activity, so I guess they're OK with it! I don't think I have any followers or anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an instagram account specifically for my blog/influenster/other non-personal things.  It pretty much only has sub boxes and Influenster product pics on it.  They've approved every activity, so I guess they're OK with it! I don't think I have any followers or anything.


 I've thought about doing that with my twitter, I looked back on my twitter (which i don't use often) after i went through a huge voxbox wave and it looked sorta spammy with all the auto-generated posts bahahah.


----------



## morre22 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I don't have is instagram. Would I be OK without it or should I look into getting that too?


 I would just set up accounts for just your blog; like for me I have a seperate FB, instagram, and twitter for my blog stuff because I don't want to include my personal life into any of it. It makes it easier and keeps your private life out of your blogging.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would just set up accounts for just your blog; like for me I have a seperate FB, instagram, and twitter for my blog stuff because I don't want to include my personal life into any of it. It makes it easier and keeps your private life out of your blogging.


Definitely. My twitter is only for my blog, and I have a separate email for it as well. I haven't decided about setting up a separate facebook yet, but we'll see. I think I should sign up for instagram then!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

I joined! Yay! However, I'm a tad confused...I'm performed quite a few task, such as unlocking 4 badges, writing reviews, etc. and my score is still at 0.....how can I even make it go to 1? lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2013)

> I joined! Yay! However, I'm a tad confused...I'm performed quite a few task, such as unlocking 4 badges, writing reviews, etc. and my score is still at 0.....how can I even make it go to 1? lol


 It takes a while! LOL I think they update it like once a week or something so one day your scores will randomly skyrocket.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes a while! LOL I think they update it like once a week or something so one day your scores will randomly skyrocket.


Ah, OK lol, I thought I was going crazy! I was like...Oh coome ooooon, I just did 7 reviews and 15 something questionnaires...give me at least ONE point


----------



## morre22 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPSEC!!!
> 
> ...


 Lol I gotta keep OPSEC because I am really Batman, shhh don't tell anyone


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

Um. So. I received my tracking info, but the number was generated and transmitted to USPS, and that's it -- as of May 16th. I'm no longer anxiously awaiting this one and am instead chalking it up as never-gonna-happen.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (May 28, 2013)

Received the shipping number also and it says I'm supposed to it today...but I'm barely interested in the spring fever voxbox due to all the YouTube spoilers. Next time they should make.so that everyone receives their voxbox around the same time. Too many people were stuck waiting on a voxbox that seemed like it was never going to arrive


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2013)

Well now I feel bad, because I just got my box today 





I got S'mores Tastycakes and the hair gel.  I don't think I've seen anyone get the gel yet... if you have, did you like it?  I kind of wanted the rough rubber paste, but I'm just glad I avoided the hair dust!

ETA:  if it helps, I still have never heard back from them about getting busted soap!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2013)

Totally forgot about the nails! I got "sexy fresh", part of the Nicole Scherzinger line... They are way more wild than I'm used to, not sure if I could rock them for a whole week! There's a pattern called "holla" (I think someone shared a pic previously, I'll try to find it) that I *LOVE*. Black lace over a shimmery neutral is much more "me"


----------



## katlyne (May 28, 2013)

I got mine in the mail today too. I got the nails in "space cadet" which are just giraffe printed. I got the gel, which is cool I guess. I got the smores tastykake. Its meh. I don't like snack cakes. And the secret deodorant is awesome cuz I use secret


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

Lol this is me exactly. I got space cadet nails and I am not sure how I feel about them. And I was only excited for the tasty cakes if I got resses. But I tried out the gel and I really did like it.



> I got mine in the mail today too. I got the nails in "space cadet" which are just giraffe printed. I got the gel, which is cool I guess. I got the smores tastykake. Its meh. I don't like snack cakes. And the secret deodorant is awesome cuz I use secret


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 28, 2013)

is it me or does it seem like everyone received space cadet... im totally loving the print though


----------



## lovepink (May 28, 2013)

Got my box today!  Woo hoo!  Got Tastykake in S'mores, Impress in Space Cadet and the Osis Dust it.  It has been a while since I got a voxbox and this one was tiny!!! compared to the 2 I got last year!  It all fits and it super cute, but when I got it I was like "Did I get all the items?" lol


----------



## morre22 (May 29, 2013)

Mine was delivered forever ago but I won't be home until Friday, I'm getting so impatient lol!!!


----------



## sleepykat (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Received the shipping number also and it says I'm supposed to it today...but I'm barely interested in the spring fever voxbox due to all the YouTube spoilers. Next time they should make.so that everyone receives their voxbox around the same time. Too many people were stuck waiting on a voxbox that seemed like it was never going to arrive


 I'm sorry that you were surrounded by spoilers. I didn't realize that so many people got theirs way before, which turns out well for me: I got mine today and didn't feel like I waited a long time, and I hadn't looked at any spoilers, blogs, or videos about it. Everything was new and exciting for me! It was a much smaller box than the previous VoxBox I received last year, but I will use all of the products and the sizes are good.


----------



## sleepykat (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it me or does it seem like everyone received space cadet... im totally loving the print though


 I got Joyride, it's a bright shimmery purple.


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2013)

> I'm sorry that you were surrounded by spoilers. I didn't realize that so many people got theirs way before, which turns out well for me: I got mine today and didn't feel like I waited a long time, and I hadn't looked at any spoilers, blogs, or videos about it. Everything was new and exciting for me! It was aÂ much smaller box than the previous VoxBox I received last year, but I will use all of the products and the sizes are good.


 For me, it's not about being spoiled. It's about waiting for so long that I'm getting annoyed about how long it's taking. My tracking is still reported to USPS but not actually processed as accepted. It seems pointless to do the required reviews on this stuff now since box reviews have been posted all over the place. It's like writing a review of _Cabin in the Woods_ now after it's been out on dvd (it's on Netflix Instant now!) for months. Everyone has seen it and posted their own reviews. It's just demoralizing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2013)

I really don't see why it's a big deal that it's taking longer for this box. Its literally a free service and reviewing it after everyone doesn't make one's opinion any less valid, it just means your blog/youtube video/whatever isn't getting all of the "first person to receive the box" hits. Since the point of influenster is to essentially get feedback for these brands, their goal isn't hindered just because someone gets the box a few weeks after someone else.


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Joyride, it's a bright shimmery purple.


 Just looked it up... pretty color


----------



## Meahlea (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't see why it's a big deal that it's taking longer for this box. Its literally a free service and reviewing it after everyone doesn't make one's opinion any less valid, it just means your blog/youtube video/whatever isn't getting all of the "first person to receive the box" hits. Since the point of influenster is to essentially get feedback for these brands, their goal isn't hindered just because someone gets the box a few weeks after someone else.


I would guess (and I'm not getting this box) that for some the easy bombardment of spoilers has made the excitement wear off. From influenster's standpoint, though, they just want you to try the things and tell them what you think and share it with others.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 29, 2013)

Just got mine yesterday. I got space cadet also, not something I would normally wear but I was gonna try it out during a weekend where I don't work but they're not wide enough to fit my nails so I can't even try them. I got the gel, unfortunately I don't EVER use gel. I can try to find a use while braiding my hair so I can review it but I'm afraid it won't get any use besides that. Tastycake is in smores so hopefully it's yummy. I need to take pictures before I can try them though. My deodorant will definitely get use though, I've pretty much always been a Secret girl and I've used the gel type but don't think I've used the outlast type.


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2013)

I am liking my items so far.  I was suprised that my NYC gloss in Big Apple red had color to it!  I, for some reason was expecting it to be clear, sheer.  I had applied it in my living room, no mirror, just going round and round and when I looked in a mirror later, I had gone outside my lip line and it was on my face and totally red!  Not fire engine red, but definitely noticeable!  

I wanted to try the Tastykake but have to wait till my husband is home.  If I do not like something he will usually eat it so it does not go to waste but since he got off at 1am and I was in bed that didn't happen.

I am not sure about my Osis hair dust.  I did some googling and it says it is a hair texturizer to add volume and is best for fine/thin hair.  I have thick, non in need of volume assistance hair.  Any alternate ideas on how I can give it a go?  Guess there is always the husband as guinea pig option....


----------



## MissTrix (May 30, 2013)

So I joined Influenster last week but I cannot get to the badge page without getting an error, therefore I can't actually DO anything. Has anyone else experienced this? I have written to support twice and posted on their fb page to no avail. How long does it usually take support to answer emails? This is what my badge page looks like...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I joined Influenster last week but I cannot get to the badge page without getting an error, therefore I can't actually DO anything. Has anyone else experienced this? I have written to support twice and posted on their fb page to no avail. How long does it usually take support to answer emails? This is what my badge page looks like...


Oh no! That's a bummer


----------



## brandysmantoya (May 30, 2013)

Ohhh I love this stuff! I wish I got it for free! Its $140! per tube!


----------



## EllaMontes (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boxedmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get the survey for Fysiko eyelash serum?


 Lucky! I wish I did


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## celicacutie (May 30, 2013)

I am somewhat new to Influenster. I got the pre-qual survey for the Sunkissed box but when I log in, it still says the same status:

_Congratulations! You've been selected as a potential candidate for the upcoming Sunkissed VoxBox. Please take the pre-survey by clicking below to be considered._

I took the survey the day it came out. Safe to assume I didn't get selected?


----------



## sbeam36 (May 30, 2013)

> I am somewhat new to Influenster. I got the pre-qual survey for the Sunkissed box but when I log in, it still says the same status: I think they are letting people know in june? I could be wrong though. _Congratulations! You've been selected as a potential candidate for the upcoming Sunkissed VoxBox. Please take the pre-survey by clicking below to be considered._ I took the survey the day it came out. Safe to assume I didn't get selected?


----------



## Meahlea (May 30, 2013)

If you go into the page they say that because there's a product that must be customized to the person, this box is going to take longer than the ones where they don't actually care which variant you get. The expected date was June.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

woo hoo! sounds like the next voxbox is wedding themed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

did anybody qualify for the "something blue" vox box.  excited.  i have no idea what it is!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

oooh me too! we must have posted at the same exact time!  i can't wait!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh me too! we must have posted at the same exact time!  i can't wait!


 Yup! I just got engaged in March, so getting a wedding themed box just adds to my excitement ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bri212 (May 30, 2013)

Yay! I received the emailed about the Something Blue Voxbox too. Unexpected and exciting. (I cheered a lil too loudly at my desk at work)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I just got engaged in March, so getting a wedding themed box just adds to my excitement ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Congrats and me too!!  Soo excited for this! Wonder what could be in it?!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I just got engaged in March, so getting a wedding themed box just adds to my excitement ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i hear ya!  they still owe me a "beauty vox box" which i auto-qualified for and was supposed to get in like Feb./March - I won it in one of their challenges.  I never got it!  I guess there was not a beauty one since that time?!!?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 30, 2013)

I got selected for the something blue box but Im not getting married nor engaged. And I got a wedding box last year when my relationship was in a different place. I'm so confused. Is the wedding box the same as the sun kissed box. Are they two different boxes? I would have much rather preferred the sun kissed box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I just got engaged in March, so getting a wedding themed box just adds to my excitement ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aw, congrats!




So when's the big day?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, congrats!
> ...


 Thanks! We're shooting for fall or winter of 2014. We live in the deep south so we agreed against spring or summer because of allergies and extreme humidity hahaha (we're set on doing the ceremony outdoors, and the venue we're looking at could work for an inside or outside reception).



> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and me too!!  Soo excited for this! Wonder what could be in it?!


 Thanks :3 I'm curious, especially since they asked about teeth whitening, foot products, jewelry. There are a lot of things that could fit a wedding thing. I really hope there's some cute jewelry in it and something blue!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i hear ya!  they still owe me a "beauty vox box" which i auto-qualified for and was supposed to get in like Feb./March - I won it in one of their challenges.  I never got it!  I guess there was not a beauty one since that time?!!?


 You should definitely email them about that in my opinion, maybe try screenshooting whatever you had that showed you won one of their challenges and qualified.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! We're shooting for fall or winter of 2014. We live in the deep south so we agreed against spring or summer because of allergies and extreme humidity hahaha (we're set on doing the ceremony outdoors, and the venue we're looking at could work for an inside or outside reception).


 Absolutely! I live in South Texas and we had ours in September (such a great month, not much is going on) and it was STILL warm lol


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 30, 2013)

Just got an email that I am getting the something blue voxbox! so exciteddd ahhh!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 30, 2013)

I am also getting the Something Blue (Bridal) Vox Box. How long do these usually take to arrive? I am getting married in just a couple months and hoping I actually get the box before I get married ^_~ Any idea on what is in it? Or guesses?


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

mine said they already shipped.  so i guess a week!?!  no idea what is going to be in it. excited though!


----------



## inspiredchild (May 30, 2013)

I'm testing &amp; working through my first VoxBox (I got selected for the Spring Vox Box!) and had a question that I thought you guys who have done it before might have an answer to.

There are obviously the mandatory &amp; bonus tasks on the site with places where you can submit your tweets or blogs or FB pictures or whatever, but Influenster also sends out e-mails about the brands with suggestions on how to engage the brands. For those e-mail suggestions are there any kind of thing we need to submit - like if I do a blog post on a hairstyle using the Schwarzkopf products is there anywhere I need to submit that. Or are those really just extra suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## inspiredchild (May 30, 2013)

I'm also mega bummed I didn't get the Something Blue box! I'm getting married in November so it would have been perfect timing &amp; the only time in my life it would (if I do it right LOL). Congrats to you guys who got selected!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also getting the Something Blue (Bridal) Vox Box. How long do these usually take to arrive? I am getting married in just a couple months and hoping I actually get the box before I get married ^_~ Any idea on what is in it? Or guesses?


 For my last voxbox, I got my "you qualified" email on February 10th, and I got my package on the 25th (and then they sent my tracking # a few days after that hahaha).


----------



## Meahlea (May 30, 2013)

Oh! I went to check the sunkissed voxbox and it says I'm in! Sort of tempted to check in my box early to see what's in it, but that would ruin the surprise


----------



## MissTK (May 30, 2013)

I had to peek about what was in the Something Blue box! You can see it on the cheat sheet!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Brand Handle / Hashtag Video Title Kiss Nail Dress @KissProducts / #KissLashes "Butterfly Kisses: Kiss Lashes" Dr. Scholl's For Her #DrSchollsBallofFoot "First Dance: Dr. Scholl's Ball of Foot" Luster NOW! #LusterNOW "Whiter &amp; Brighter: Luster NOW! Toothpaste" My Trio Rings @MyTrioRings / #SayYes "Say 'I do': My Trio Rings" Urgent Rx @UrgentRx / #FastPowders "Fast &amp; Loose: UrgentRx Fast Powders" Q-TIP @QTips / #PrettyPrecise "Lookin' Good: Q-Tip Precision Tips" *Important Note: In all online features and comments, please remember to disclose that you received these products complimentary for testing purposes from Influenster.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Rings? I wonder what that is about...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to peek about what was in the Something Blue box! You can see it on the cheat sheet!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 30, 2013)

So I got the something blue box as well, what does this mean for the sun kissed box? My email was a little confusing, I don't know if I'm getting both or what.


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

omg so much stuff!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

i think they are still figuring out who gets the sunkissed box?  i filled out the prequalification thing too,but i think i could check my box in, even though i never got a confirmation that i was getting it!!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to peek about what was in the Something Blue box! You can see it on the cheat sheet!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (May 30, 2013)

I just got an email saying that my 'Something Blue Vox Box' is on the way! That was random lol! Can't wait to see what is in it!


----------



## MissTK (May 30, 2013)

You log-in and it's under your fun file! You should see your voxbox task link and click on it. There are a couple of buttons at the top and its labeled Cheat Sheet near the "how to tag" banner. Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 30, 2013)

> So I got the something blue box as well, what does this mean for the sun kissed box? My email was a little confusing, I don't know if I'm getting both or what.


 I'm in the same boat. I logged in and the sun kissed box thing was gone from my little list so I guess we aren't getting it.


----------



## macstarlite (May 30, 2013)

I guess I didnt qualify for the Sun Kissed Box after I took the survey? I got an email saying thanks that I took the survey but my surprise was I was qualified for the Something Blue Box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> > oooh me too! we must have posted at the same exact time!Â  i can't wait!
> 
> 
> Yup! I just got engaged in March, so getting a wedding themed box just adds to my excitement ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats!!!! (Mainly on the engagement but a little bit for the voxbox too!)


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

oh shoot.  my sunkissed vox box thing is gone now too  and i never even saw the cheat sheet for that.  wahh. sad.  would have preferred that one too


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I didnt qualify for the Sun Kissed Box after I took the survey? I got an email saying thanks that I took the survey but my surprise was I was qualified for the Something Blue Box.


 I just searched all over the website because so many people now poosted they were qualified or not and finally got back to the fun file tab. Right under the box it says I am in so I guess that means I have been selected for the box? How fun, this will be my first one. I had so much fun over the last weeks roaming around Influenster reviewing some of the brands and products so this should be fun! No cheat sheet for it yet besides the obvious BB Cream!


----------



## macstarlite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just searched all over the website because so many people now poosted they were qualified or not and finally got back to the fun file tab. Right under the box it says I am in so I guess that means I have been selected for the box? How fun, this will be my first one. I had so much fun over the last weeks roaming around Influenster reviewing some of the brands and products so this should be fun! No cheat sheet for it yet besides the obvious BB Cream!


def share when you get it!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just searched all over the website because so many people now poosted they were qualified or not and finally got back to the fun file tab. Right under the box it says I am in so I guess that means I have been selected for the box? How fun, this will be my first one. I had so much fun over the last weeks roaming around Influenster reviewing some of the brands and products so this should be fun! No cheat sheet for it yet besides the obvious BB Cream!


 


> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> def share when you get it!


damn-it!  i am so jealous!  I had it in my funfile even after I accepted the something blue one.  now it vanished.  such a bummer.  i love BB cream too and want to try all! grr.  and those 3 rings things, i think it's a post card with a website (scam) to get a free ring.  they can't send us rings - i don't even know my ring size.  unless it's elastic?!?!


----------



## Chiajanine (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should definitely email them about that in my opinion, maybe try screenshooting whatever you had that showed you won one of their challenges and qualified.


I did.  they said they were looking into it.  i better get the next beauty voxbox or i am raising hell!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> damn-it!  i am so jealous!  I had it in my funfile even after I accepted the something blue one.  now it vanished.  such a bummer.  i love BB cream too and want to try all! grr.  and those 3 rings things, i think it's a post card with a website (scam) to get a free ring.  they can't send us rings - i don't even know my ring size.  unless it's elastic?!?!


 Yeah on the rings... I think it's a coupon for a % off or something cause I went online to check them out and... they ain't cheap!

http://www.mytriorings.com/Trio-Wedding-Ring-Sets/1.html
BTW I'm not getting this box (I've been married for six years as of this Sunday!), I got the spring fever one... but I love living vicariously through those of you that get the ones that I don't!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

I was hoping they would've used the jewelry question on the survey to send us some kind of wedding jewelry accessory but I'm going to guess not after checking out that website


----------



## morre22 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been married for 5 years and for some reason I qualified for this box lol O'well, I'm still excited to try the products! 

ETA: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 30, 2013)

I'm getting the Something Blue Box too! I'm also guessing that we will get a coupon or maybe ring sizers.


----------



## queenofperil (May 30, 2013)

I'm in the Something Blue Voxbox club. I'm going to review everything, and I'm happy to get free products to try, but I'm not even remotely interested in anything that'll be in this box. Oh well. Can't complain.


----------



## unicorn (May 30, 2013)

I just received a confirmation email that I'm getting the Sunkissed voxbox! It says they'll start shipping mid-June. My first box.. I'm excited!


----------



## mirandamanda (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received a confirmation email that I'm getting the Sunkissed voxbox! It says they'll start shipping mid-June. My first box.. I'm excited!


 Got the confirmation email too! YAY FOR US


----------



## kat46 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the confirmation email too! YAY FOR US


 me too! yay!


----------



## lioness90 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received a confirmation email that I'm getting the Sunkissed voxbox! It says they'll start shipping mid-June. My first box.. I'm excited!


 I got the confirmation email too!


----------



## paralegalatl (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the confirmation email too!


 Me three!


----------



## Eleda (May 30, 2013)

Married 8 years, Something blue box here, too


----------



## wadedl (May 30, 2013)

I am getting the Sunkissed Box.


----------



## AliMo (May 30, 2013)

I am getting the Sunkissed box too (checked account, did not get email)


----------



## morre22 (May 30, 2013)

Congrats everyone getting the Sunkissed Vox Box! I can't wait to see what all you get!! =]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sbeam36 (May 30, 2013)

I got the something blue box but am not getting married. Hmmm....this will be my first box!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 30, 2013)

And my sister did get the Sunkissed box so I'm happy for her and everyone else that got picked


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone still waiting for the Spring Fever box have updated tracking info on their box?  Mine is still showing that a label was generated and transmitted to the USPS on the 16th, and that's it.  I keep getting email about how I received various things in my box and that I need to complete various things to complete challenges, but it doesn't look like it has so much as been handed over to the USPS.  I'm thinking it's not happening for me.

In happy news, I just tried the pink Palmolive soap on my concealer brush in a last-ditch effort to try to get every trace of concealer out of it.  I cleaned it multiple times with philosophy purity over the weekend, and the last traces of concealer just refused to come out.  This soap did the trick.  I was shocked.  I thought *nothing* was going to work.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 30, 2013)

I love using Palmolive as a brush cleaner, I've heard that it wasn't good for brushes but I'd rather use super clean brushes even if it means replacing them more often.


----------



## EmGee (May 30, 2013)

I just tried Dapple baby bottle wash on my brushes and they are so much cleaner than with regular dish soap or antibacterial soap!

I thought to try it as the bottle says it removes oil residues and rinses easily and i found other soaps took so much to rinse out.

I tried a brush spray I was given and my brushes felt more sticky and I did not like that as much.

I kind of doubt using soap will ruin your brushes, as I have had some of my brushes 7+ years and wash them every 2 weeks and spray them w alcohol quite often too.
I think it matters more how you dry your brushes.

I usually squeeze the water out of mine w a paper towel and then air dry them flat on more paper or else flat with the bristles hanging off a small table or stand I have.

But I just tried drying my brushes flat and by my fan on some paper, as I have a fan running year round here and they dried super quick!

I think if your brushes are decent they won't get ruined too easily.

My brushes are some Dior (not the retail ones, did not "buy" these), Makeup Forever, Trucco and some store brand.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I just read a post by Karen of Makeup and Beauty Blog who used the Dr. Brunner's bar to get her brushes clean and she stated it did really well.  I know Dr. Brunner's comes in various scents and if memory serves right is not full of lots of things that are unprounceable. 

But how awesome the dish soap worked!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone still waiting for the Spring Fever box have updated tracking info on their box?  Mine is still showing that a label was generated and transmitted to the USPS on the 16th, and that's it.  I keep getting email about how I received various things in my box and that I need to complete various things to complete challenges, but it doesn't look like it has so much as been handed over to the USPS.  I'm thinking it's not happening for me.
> 
> In happy news, I just tried the pink Palmolive soap on my concealer brush in a last-ditch effort to try to get every trace of concealer out of it.  I cleaned it multiple times with philosophy purity over the weekend, and the last traces of concealer just refused to come out.  This soap did the trick.  I was shocked.  I thought *nothing* was going to work.


----------



## kira685 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Something Blue Voxbox club. I'm going to review everything, and I'm happy to get free products to try, but I'm not even remotely interested in anything that'll be in this box. Oh well. Can't complain.


 me too! I didn't recognize most of the spoilers, but I'll definitely use the dr scholls!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

Congrats to everyone getting boxes!





On a secondary note, I finally have an influenster score! lol! yaaaaay


----------



## summerflood (May 31, 2013)

I'm confirmed to get the Sunkissed box, too! Now, I'm trying to remember what the questions were about... I think one was about a BB cream... ?


----------



## amberlamps (May 31, 2013)

Woo hoo, after being a member since March 5, 2012 (yep, over a year), I'm finally confirmed to get my first vox box!! The Sun Kissed one.


----------



## EmpressMelli (May 31, 2013)

I'll be getting the Sunkissed VoxBox! My first one! I'm waay too excited for this


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo, after being a member since March 5, 2012 (yep, over a year), I'm finally confirmed to get my first vox box!! The Sun Kissed one.


 SAME! Been a member for so long and never invited until now. I always thought I was "missing something" about Influenster and that was why I never got anything lol.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> def share when you get it!


 Most definitely will!


----------



## laelene (May 31, 2013)

Woo hoo! Just got my notification for the Sunkissed VoxBox yesterday and today I received the Spring Fever VoxBox (finallyyyyy)! It's a good week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the Just Say Yes (bright neon pink) press-on nails.

_mod edit: please keep all trading in the B/S/T forums. -meahlea_


----------



## laelene (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Free stuff makes me happy! weeehee!


 I wish I'd gotten nails more like yours. I got the neon pink ones instead. Wanna trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did you get two NYC lip balms?! Lucky girl!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

Whoo! My Spring Fever box was MIA for two weeks, but it suddenly showed up today! The good news: Mattifying powder instead of hair gel or the paste stuff! I hate styling products, but I've been curious about volumizing powders. The bad news: It turns out that my nail beds are actually longer than the Impress stuff. Since the Tastykake is s'mores flavor, it is easy for me to set it aside until tomorrow. I've had a nasty headache all day anyway and wouldn't like it if I tried it now. And now to open my other fun package: $50 worth of Glamour Doll Eyes sample jars!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! My Spring Fever box was MIA for two weeks, but it suddenly showed up today! The good news: Mattifying powder instead of hair gel or the paste stuff! I hate styling products, but I've been curious about volumizing powders. The bad news: It turns out that my nail beds are actually longer than the Impress stuff. Since the Tastykake is s'mores flavor, it is easy for me to set it aside until tomorrow. I've had a nasty headache all day anyway and wouldn't like it if I tried it now. And now to open my other fun package: $50 worth of Glamour Doll Eyes sample jars!


 Yay!  So happy it finally showed up for you!  What style of nails did you get? (I'm a little miffed that I'll have to cut my nails down to use them.  I just got them growing long again!)

And awesome on the GDE pretties!  Have fun!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  So happy it finally showed up for you!  What style of nails did you get? (I'm a little miffed that I'll have to cut my nails down to use them.  I just got them growing long again!)
> 
> And awesome on the GDE pretties!  Have fun!


 I received the pink nails.  Since they're not a fun design, I'm not bummed I can't use them.  In semi-related news, grr, now I'm going to have to track down the NYC Applelicious collection.  I'm thinking Rite Aid will be on the agenda today.  My family is from one of the apple-growing capitals of the world, so apples have always been a huge part of my life.  I'm specifically looking for Pink Lady (coincidentally one of my favorite apple varieties), Apple Blossom (one of my favorite perfume notes), Applelicious Pink (I just love pink lip stuff), and Apple Plum Pie (mmm, apple pie!).  I'm kind of bummed that they don't have Honeycrisp:  In addition to apples being a big part of my life, my great-grandmother was a beekeeper, so honey is also a huge family thing.  On the up side, these are only three bucks a pop.

(I actually did chop my nails off Thursday because one of them broke all the way down at the nail bed level, and when one nail breaks *that* far down, all of them have to go.  They were pretty long before that -- almost an eighth of an inch past the end of the nail bed -- but they were starting to interfere with my typing, so I knew they needed to get pruned this weekend anyway.  My job is pretty much nothing but data entry, and if my nails start affecting my 10-key speed and accuracy, I get annoyed with them and *snip* away they go!  My nails grow super quickly, though, and I have certain colors I only feel comfortable wearing when my nails are certain lengths, so this is just a brief part of my usual nail cycle.  Time to break out the super dark colors!  I've got a couple of Jazz Age Juleps that have been waiting for short nail time.)

ETA:  Uh, how long are Tastykakes good for after the expiration date?  Mine expired 5/23, eight days before I received it.  I'm scared to try it now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

It's been over a week since I contacted support and still no response. I have posted on the fb page, emailed zendesk, submitted 2 requests via the website, and posted on 2 of their Twitter accounts. Influenster's customer service is abysmal to say the least.


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 3, 2013)

The taste cakes will go stale but most likely wont make you sick, I had friends who's parents work at tasty kakes and the would always have almost or a few days expired stuff.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 3, 2013)

> It's been over a week since I contacted support and still no response. I have posted on the fb page, emailed zendesk, submitted 2 requests via the website, and posted on 2 of their Twitter accounts. Influenster's customer service is abysmal to say the least.Â


I contacted support for an issue and zero reply. Blah!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2013)

FYI for anyone who got the Spring Fever box - the brand challenges are up!  And the ImPRESS/Broadway Nails badge has a GUARANTEED prize for completing the challenge!  

From the Influenster brand challenge page:

"All badge holders will receive one Kiss Gradation Polish Kit and one Kiss Lashes and Kiss Lash Glue, a $15 value! Colors and styles may vary."

Woohoo!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI for anyone who got the Spring Fever box - the brand challenges are up!  And the ImPRESS/Broadway Nails badge has a GUARANTEED prize for completing the challenge!
> 
> ...


Kiss brand challenges are always guaranteed prize. Also hoping that past trends carry on and the Gradation Polish Kit comes in the sunkissed box. I've been eyeing them at walmart lately.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's been over a week since I contacted support and still no response. I have posted on the fb page, emailed zendesk, submitted 2 requests via the website, and posted on 2 of their Twitter accounts. Influenster's customer service is abysmal to say the least.
> ...


----------



## EmpressMelli (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone heard what might be in the Sunkissed VoxBox? Or any speculation?


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone heard anything about the Something Blue box? Really curious as to when they're shipping out!!


----------



## laelene (Jun 5, 2013)

> Has anyone heard what might be in the Sunkissed VoxBox? Or any speculation?


 Pretty sure there's a BB cream!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone heard anything about the Something Blue box? Really curious as to when they're shipping out!!


 I received an email on May 30 that said I'm getting the Something Blue box, and that it is already on it's way. I haven't received it yet though.

ETA: if you're looking for spoilers, someone posted them earlier in the thread.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know!  It's my first Kiss item in a VoxBox, so hopefully everyone forgives my super-excitedness for free stuff!


 Its my first Kiss item too and I am soooo excited! Personally, I love guaranteed free stuff!


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received an email on May 30 that said I'm getting the Something Blue box, and that it is already on it's way. I haven't received it yet though.

ETA: if you're looking for spoilers, someone posted them earlier in the thread.

 
I saw the spoilers, which just made me more eager to get my box.  I could really use those Dr. Scholl's inserts for a wedding in a couple of weeks!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the spoilers, which just made me more eager to get my box.  I could really use those Dr. Scholl's inserts for a wedding in a couple of weeks!


 I'm looking forward to them too! I wish they had sent a tracking number so I could stalk the box


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok so the brand challenge prizes for the Rimmel  mascara are kind of amazing. They are really not even that time consuming either. &lt;3


----------



## Eleda (Jun 7, 2013)

I received my something blue box today, anyone else?


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 7, 2013)

What was in it?


----------



## morre22 (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone just posted a picture on instagram of their something blue box!! Idk why but my computer wont let me post it on here!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 7, 2013)

thats a lot of eyelashes


----------



## morre22 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder if the lashes come with glue? I suck at putting on falsies lol


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 7, 2013)

Just as I complained about not getting my Something Blue box, it was waiting in my mailbox!! Here's what was in it...


Luster Now! Instant Whitening Toothpaste
book of Luster coupons
Urgent RX Relief Powder (Aspirin, can't use it 



) 
2 packages of precision tip Q-Tips (great for upcoming travel!!)

Dr. Scholl's Ball of Foot Cushion

2 boxes of Kiss Ever EZ Lashes with 2 sets of lashes in each box, applicator and glue included

coupon for $1 off Kiss lashes

65% off MyTrio rings (not a fan -- nothing about whether or not they're conflict-free...)


Did anyone else get anything exciting? I'm not in love with this box, but it was FREE! so I can't complain. I'll definitely use the Dr. Scholl's and the Q-tips... and I'll just have to wait for the right time for the lashes.


----------



## morre22 (Jun 7, 2013)

I noticed that the UrgentRx company is also giving away free samples on their FB page if anyone wants to get one. https://www.facebook.com/urgentRx/app_174088555981070


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so the brand challenge prizes for the Rimmel  mascara are kind of amazing. They are really not even that time consuming either. &lt;3


 right! i'm so excited and that's AWESOME that everyone who completes the challenge will get it! That's so much stuff!!! 

2 scandal eyes

2 kohl liners, 

2 lip glosses

2 lipsticks, 

3 bb creams (one in each shade so they don't have to customize i assume)


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

> right! i'm so excited and that's AWESOME that everyone who completes the challenge will get it! That's so much stuff!!!Â  2 scandal eyes 2 kohl liners,Â  2 lip glosses 2 lipsticks,Â  3 bb creams (one in each shade so they don't have to customize i assume)Â


 I am new to this and the something blue box will be my first. What are brand challenges? It looks like the reward you are talking about is AWESOME!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> right! i'm so excited and that's AWESOME that everyone who completes the challenge will get it! That's so much stuff!!!
> 
> ...


 Wow! I am super jealous.  That is amazing! I have never tried anything by Rimmel, I am going to have to try out their BB cream and that new mascara, it looks amazing!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> thats a lot of eyelashes





> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just as I complained about not getting my Something Blue box, it was waiting in my mailbox!! Here's what was in it...
> 
> ...


 Looks like the same boxes - I hope mine comes soon!


----------



## catipa (Jun 7, 2013)

I was just on their site and looks like they are changing some of the layout for the review pages.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

got my Something Blue voxbox today!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 7, 2013)

Darn it, no box today, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yay - I'm one of the winners of the Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Badge from the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox! My prize is a bottle of Vaseline Spray &amp; Go in Aloe Fresh.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats!  I have been wanting to try that!  But my collection of lotions is too large right now to justify purchasing it!  Let us know what you think!



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay - I'm one of the winners of the Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Badge from the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox! My prize is a bottle of Vaseline Spray &amp; Go in Aloe Fresh.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay - I'm one of the winners of the Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Badge from the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox! My prize is a bottle of Vaseline Spray &amp; Go in Aloe Fresh.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## mcpout (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the lashes come with glue? I suck at putting on falsies lol


 The glue that usually comes with lashes suck. I used to think I sucked at putting on lashes too but it was because of the glue! If the glue sucks, the lashes won't stick... or worse... it sticks but then falls off randomly when you're in mid conversation. lol. It happened to my friend. 

When I got better glue (I used DUO adhesive), putting on eyelashes became so much easier.


----------



## paralegalatl (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone know of any spoilers for the Sunkissed Box? I'm inpatient


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know of any spoilers for the Sunkissed Box? I'm inpatient


BB cream.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Yay - I'm one of the winners of the Vaseline Spray &amp; GoÂ Badge from the Sugar 'n Spice VoxBox! My prize is a bottle of Vaseline Spray &amp; Go in Aloe Fresh. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting on their Something Blue box? I feel like mine is taking forever to get to me lol


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!  I have been wanting to try that!  But my collection of lotions is too large right now to justify purchasing it!  Let us know what you think!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know of any spoilers for the Sunkissed Box? I'm inpatient


 Same here, all I know is the BB cream. I think they said they ship mid June so probably sometime next week?


----------



## EmpressMelli (Jun 10, 2013)

> Same here, all I know is the BB cream. I think they said they ship mid June so probably sometime next week?


 I hope so! I'm so curious to see what's in them!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, all I know is the BB cream. I think they said they ship mid June so probably sometime next week?


 I hope it ships soon, I can't wait to see what everyone gets


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting on their Something Blue box? I feel like mine is taking forever to get to me lol


 I'm still waiting too!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting on their Something Blue box? I feel like mine is taking forever to get to me lol


 I haven't gotten mine. Maybe it's because I live in SoCal.


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got a tracking number, I should be getting mine tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten mine. Maybe it's because I live in SoCal.





> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a tracking number, I should be getting mine tomorrow or Wednesday!


 Me too! Mine is already out for delivery, so it'll be waiting for me when I get home.. Now the time is going to pass soooo slowly!


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a tracking number, I should be getting mine tomorrow or Wednesday!


 I just got my tracking number too, but I got my box on Thursday! ::headdesk::


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

here's my something blue box!!!




i'm really excited to try everything BUT my biggest complaint is:

i really don't understand the point of featuring my trio rings though, all we got was a catalogue of items and there isn't a coupon code. i know someone said 65% off, but there isn't actually a sale code it's just "oh you can save 65% by buying from us." i'm all too familiar with these retail tactics. that coupled with the my trio brand challenge feels like a cheap way to advertise to us and promote their brandwithout giving us anything at all. how am i supposed to write a review without seeing anything in person, or even using their product?

makes me even happier with the fact that my fiance went with moissanite hehehe.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 ahhhh jealous!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


I'm jealous too! Hope you get it!


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 10, 2013)

> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


So jealous!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

I have never gotten a box before. Just the Ivory so fingers crosses.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 Oh that's awesome, I hope you get it!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 Lucky girl! Good luck!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


Oooo, I'm jelly over here too! Good luck!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 very cool! Fingers crossed so we can all see what you got


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


Hope you get it! Can't wait to see what goes into that one!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 Me too! I just got the survey a few minutes ago. I'm super excited.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.





> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2013)

Yay! Got the qualification for the Glamour! They didn't forget about me! Haha


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2013)

> Oh my!!!! I got a qualification survey for a glamour box! Makeup!! Hoping I get in.


 I got it too! Ohhh I hope we get in!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

Yay!!!! I was starting to question if I had dreamed it up!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Got the qualification for the Glamour! They didn't forget about me! Haha





> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it too! Ohhh I hope we get in!!!


Congrats ladies!





Hmmm...I wonder how they figure it out...because my main badge (highest number) is the beauty one....and I didn't get the email. I know someone who JUST joined Influenster (no badges, no score) and SHE got the email. I also know someone who has a score one point lower than mine, doesn't have a beauty badge and SHE got the email...weiiiiiird


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think they're trying to just get everyone something? I don't know why I got the Something Blue box, honestly the only thing I'm going to use are the q-tips...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're trying to just get everyone something? I don't know why I got the Something Blue box, honestly the only thing I'm going to use are the q-tips...


I actually haven't gotten a box yet



lol.....I haven't been signed up for too too long though.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats!

I'm not sure how they're deciding who gets the invite/survey. It might just be totally random this time (which, I agree, is kind of weird).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the congrats!
> 
> I'm not sure how they're deciding who gets the invite/survey. It might just be totally random this time (which, I agree, is kind of weird).


Random is crazy! lol Be sure to post lots of pics when you get the box!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

My beauty queen badge is at 85. I do have a blog linked, but it's not really active. It's mostly for my own fun... too shy to really do much with it. I'm pretty new on influenster as well. I joined in January and have only gotten the Ivory soap. Hoping to get into this one!


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 13, 2013)

ohh i just got a sinfulshine badge one! 

its different cause you have to go buy the polish and if you are a top badge holder you get a mega voxbox!  

You've been invited to unlock the SinfulShineâ„¢ Badge - just pick up your own SinfulShineâ„¢ nail polish (just $2.99!) and you could win your very own Mega VoxBox! SinfulColors latest nail polish, the brand NEW SinfulShineâ„¢ with Gel Techâ„¢, provides opulent rich color and superb shine. As an Influenster, you're invited to be one of the first to test the 32 trend right shades, available for a limited time exclusively at Walgreens.


----------



## topAriswithlove (Jun 13, 2013)

i got these (last month) from the brand challenge for the holiday voxbox (after 6mths)


----------



## catipa (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh i just got a sinfulshine badge one!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great!!!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 13, 2013)

> ohh i just got a sinfulshine badge one!Â  its different cause you have to go buy the polish and if you are a top badge holder you get a mega voxbox! Â  You've been invited to unlock theÂ SinfulShineâ„¢ Badge - just pick up your own SinfulShineâ„¢Â nail polish (just $2.99!) and you could win your very own Mega VoxBox! SinfulColors latest nail polish, the brand NEW SinfulShineâ„¢ with Gel Techâ„¢, provides opulent rich color and superb shine. As an Influenster, you're invited to be one of the first to test the 32 trend right shades, available for a limited time exclusively at Walgreens.Â


 I got that too! I went to Walgreens last night to get one but they didn't have them yet.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 13, 2013)

Anybody else not feeling the new influenster layout I'm having trouble sharing pages to twitter/Google+


----------



## catipa (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody else not feeling the new influenster layout I'm having trouble sharing pages to twitter/Google+


I have been having trouble trying to leave reviews.  Hopefully they will get the kinks worked out.  It is a pet peeve of mine how sites always seem to change up their layout every couple of years.  I get used to one thing and then they change it.  When I finally get used to that, it changes again


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not having too many issues... but I use Google Chrome, which seems to work well with Influenster.

I really like that they put in those little "meters" for Voxboxes that let you know how much you're doing versus other people.  Helps me keep track of how many more activities that I should do! (aaaand, I have to admit it's fun getting it into the "top 20%" area!)


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that too! I went to Walgreens last night to get one but they didn't have them yet.


 oh thats a bummer! i havent checked mine yet but i know they do carry them. my friend robin recently bought some a while back.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

I just joined Influenster yesterday, I have no idea what am I doing and how to get stuff



I guess I'll just learn as I go!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

How long did it take y'all to qualify for anything?

I'm just a newbie.. writing reviews and stuff, hope this will raise my influenster score  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take y'all to qualify for anything?
> 
> I'm just a newbie.. writing reviews and stuff, hope this will raise my influenster score  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 it should - i just joined a couple months ago and just started going through and reviewing the products I had used... then I got an email for a vox box quiz, and from that qualified for the something blue box... i don't have any badges, i just recently started trying to review stuff according to badges, but just the random reviews i did in the beginning raised my influenster score (i assume this because that was the only activity i had on the site). i also have twitter, fb, etc all linked, regardless of how much i use them. i think those help your score too.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it should - i just joined a couple months ago and just started going through and reviewing the products I had used... then I got an email for a vox box quiz, and from that qualified for the something blue box... i don't have any badges, i just recently started trying to review stuff according to badges, but just the random reviews i did in the beginning raised my influenster score (i assume this because that was the only activity i had on the site). i also have twitter, fb, etc all linked, regardless of how much i use them. i think those help your score too.


Thank You!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 16, 2013)

My Something Blue box...





I'm finally starting to get around to the challenges..


----------



## kriishu (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Something Blue box...
> 
> ...


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jun 17, 2013)

i just checked my account. and I did get into the glamour looks by. mary kay box I had the pre qual survey for last week. so if u took the survey check your account, no email just yet though...I've never used Mary Kay outside of at parties before. YAY the last thing I got was in dec and was dish soap.the only other beauty related was overa year ago on the old site and it was their spring beauty VoxBox (2012)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i just checked my account. and I did get into the glamour looks by. mary kay box I had the pre qual survey for last week. so if u took the survey check your account, no email just yet though...I've never used Mary Kay outside of at parties before. YAY the last thing I got was in dec and was dish soap.the only other beauty related was overa year ago on the old site and it was their spring beauty VoxBox (2012)


 Congratulations!  This box sounds amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AJCorletto (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i just checked my account. and I did get into the glamour looks by. mary kay box I had the pre qual survey for last week. so if u took the survey check your account, no email just yet though...I've never used Mary Kay outside of at parties before. YAY the last thing I got was in dec and was dish soap.the only other beauty related was overa year ago on the old site and it was their spring beauty VoxBox (2012)


 I am in too! Thanks for the heads up!! I had been keeping my fingers crossed after the pre qual survey. I am excited to find out exactly what is in it. The only time I have tried and used Mary Kay products were from parties as well.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 17, 2013)

I got in too! I'm so excited!


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yay I got into it too! This will be my first since the college vox box. I also got the head and shoulders shampoo and the palmolive soap but the vox voxes are much funner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 17, 2013)

congrats to the ladies who qualified for the glamour box! can't wait to see what you are all getting!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in!!!!!!! I'm really in!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 17, 2013)

> I'm in!!!!!!! I'm really in!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm working on a theory here...so, the first box I got from influenster was the mom vox box last mother's day. Then nothing til the palmolive box. I FINALLY got into a makeup box, and it turns out to be Mary Kay (which is FINE, but I definitely associate Mary Kay with moms, maybe because a kid I went to high school with's mom had the pink caddy). Is everyone who is getting in a mom or someone who gets mom-ish boxes?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm working on a theory here...so, the first box I got from influenster was the mom vox box last mother's day. Then nothing til the palmolive box. I FINALLY got into a makeup box, and it turns out to be Mary Kay (which is FINE, but I definitely associate Mary Kay with moms, maybe because a kid I went to high school with's mom had the pink caddy). Is everyone who is getting in a mom or someone who gets mom-ish boxes?


 The one and only box I got was the Holiday VoxBox 2012 and now finally again I am getting a box. I almost missed this box but checked my email and checked this thread. And I got an email saying I got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and I am not a mom


----------



## kriishu (Jun 17, 2013)

One quick question:

is that normal that my badge scores are not updating for 2-3 days even though I'm writing reviews and stuff?


----------



## cdelpercio (Jun 17, 2013)

excited to see what's in this one! just got my confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who go into the glamour box! I didn't get an e-mail, so I assume I didn't get in. I can't wait to see what everyone gets, though!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One quick question:
> 
> is that normal that my badge scores are not updating for 2-3 days even though I'm writing reviews and stuff?


 yup!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 17, 2013)

> I'm working on a theory here...so, the first box I got from influenster was the mom vox box last mother's day. Then nothing til the palmolive box. I FINALLY got into a makeup box, and it turns out to be Mary Kay (which is FINE, but I definitely associate Mary Kay with moms, maybe because a kid I went to high school with's mom had the pink caddy). Is everyone who is getting in a mom or someone who gets mom-ish boxes?


 I'm a mom and so far I've gotten all the same boxes as you. Mary Kay too.


----------



## belleamour (Jun 17, 2013)

I qualified for the Sunkissed voxbox and now I'm waiting! How long does it take to ship? The e-mail said_ mid-June._ I've written like 10 reviews thus far, going to write more!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2013)

Yay!  Congrats ladies on the Glamour box! 




  I can't wait to see what you get, I don't think I've seen a Voxbox with all items from one brand!  Has this happened before?


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a mom. I got the ivory soap thing and now this box. I agree Mary Kay is kinda an adult line. I'm all for pretty much any makeup though.


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not a mom and I got it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats to all the ladies who got in!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 18, 2013)

I got in for the Mary Kay box, it'll be my first Influenster box so I'm excited!

I'm also a mom, and I have a momma bear badge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 18, 2013)

I got in too!!! Woo hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








It's going to be my 2nd box from Influenster (after the Love vox box which I got more than a year ago) so I'm very excited!!

Oh and I'm 29 years old and definitely not a mom!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *belleamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the Sunkissed voxbox and now I'm waiting! How long does it take to ship? The e-mail said_ mid-June._ I've written like 10 reviews thus far, going to write more!!


 I am wondering when it will ship too, because it is mid-June already.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 18, 2013)

I got in to the Marykay box.. I also did the Ivory soap stuff.. I have four kids. I haven't loved Mary Kay products in the past, I think they are priced high for the quality.. But I am excited to give them another chance!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anybody heard anything about the SunKissed box? I think they should be shipping soon, right? I remember something about mid June and I'm getting excited.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 18, 2013)

I got into the InFluenster Mary Kay Box - not a mom - but super excited. About when are they going to ship?


----------



## AShips (Jun 19, 2013)

If you check their Facebook page, people have already received them and are posting spoilers.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow. That box isn't nearly as exciting as I was hoping.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. That box isn't nearly as exciting as I was hoping.


 Agreed. Kinda makes me glad to get the Something Blue voxbox!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. That box isn't nearly as exciting as I was hoping.


 Aggh, not those friggin

dr scholl's insoles. I JUST reviewed those for a bzzagent campaign.. the adhesive in them sucks and they start sliding around like crazy after like.. 2 days of wear.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 19, 2013)

I got the Dr.sholls for her insoles in a bzz agent campaign also, and other than the BB cream I haven't heard any great things about the sunkissed voxbox. I just thought the box would be loaded with some amazing goodies since we have been waiting almost a month to receive the voxbox


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Dr.sholls for her insoles in a bzz agent campaign also, and other than the BB cream I haven't heard any great things about the sunkissed voxbox. I just thought the box would be loaded with some amazing goodies since we have been waiting almost a month to receive the voxbox


 Yea, so I really hope that is some great BB cream.  I also looked online and compared these newer voxboxes to the older ones and it seems like the older ones had a lot more stuff in them, but since its free I definitely won't be complaining about an box I get.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 19, 2013)

> Yea, so I really hope that is some great BB cream. Â I also looked online and compared these newer voxboxes to the older ones and it seems like the older ones had a lot more stuff in them, but since its free I definitely won't be complaining about an box I get.


 I have notice that also, and another thing about the older voxboxes is that few people qualified to receive them, now they give out way more boxes to members than last year.


----------



## unlacedslowly (Jun 20, 2013)

For it being a "Sunkissed" box, there's not much to do with sun. But I'm not complaining, I don't like the sun and it's free.


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok I apparently need to give my remaining Influenster invites to MUT people who will actually use it. PM me with your email if you'd like to be invited. I'm sure most people on this thread are already on there but just in case, I have 3.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am happy I did not get the Mary Kay. I had a severe allergic reaction to their products.


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 20, 2013)

I just received my Mary Kay Vox box. They shipped them out fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 20, 2013)

Must check mailbox!!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they come via USPS or something else?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Mary Kay Vox box. They shipped them out fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Mary Kay Vox box. They shipped them out fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Mary Kay Vox box. They shipped them out fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Mary Kay Vox box. They shipped them out fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 20, 2013)

They ship via USPS. I did not receive a tracking number. I think they ship from Chicago, which is were I live. I guess that's why I got mine so fast.


----------



## mcpout (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I'm super jealous of the Mary Kay Vox Box as well. I've always wanted a box full of makeup from Influenster, you lucky ladies !


----------



## kriishu (Jun 20, 2013)

Ughhh.. My Influenster score hasn't changed for a week now, I don't understand what's happening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was checking my mail for my Julep order and saw my Sunkissed Voxbox:





Dr. Scholl's For Her ($10.99) I got the exact same ones from BzzAgent

SinfulShine with Gel Tech ($2.99)

Olay Fresh Effects BB Cream ($12.99)

Goddy Ouchless Ribbon Elastics ($3.99-4.99)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was checking my mail for my Julep order and saw my Sunkissed Voxbox:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They ship via USPS. I did not receive a tracking number. I think they ship from Chicago, which is were I live. I guess that's why I got mine so fast.


 I am also in Chicago but have not received mine yet.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it is four full sized items so that is pretty nice.


 Yep, I can't really complain.

I didn't get tracking info either and my Voxbox shipped from NY (I'm in IA).


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 21, 2013)

> I was checking my mail for my Julep order and saw my Sunkissed Voxbox:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow awesome! My first voxbox can't wait for it.


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow awesome! Can't wait for my marykay voxbox! Exciting that it's all makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 22, 2013)

Sad that the BB cream they sent me, in the darkest shade, (Light/Medium) is too light. This is a sunkissed box and a lot of us have some sort of a tan going on! Not sure what to do with it now. Is it wrong to put on a trade list? I did try a small squirt out, so I feel like I can still review it.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 22, 2013)

They said on fb they only named it sun kissed because that is what users chose as a name lol


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sad that the BB cream they sent me, in the darkest shade, (Light/Medium) is too light. This is a sunkissed box and a lot of us have some sort of a tan going on! Not sure what to do with it now. Is it wrong to put on a trade list? I did try a small squirt out, so I feel like I can still review it.


 Yeah, I'm African-american and received 'light to medium' as well so it's definitely too light for me to use as a BB cream lol. I usually put sunscreen lotion on before my makeup but I've been using this instead of my sunscreen. I just hate to waste a product.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 22, 2013)

yay I'm excited and I kind of like that I cannot track the shipment. It will be a total surprise when it arrives (ok, probably more like stalking my mail box). Every item seems to be one that I would totally use.


----------



## ashleyxo (Jun 22, 2013)

I just got a pre-qualifying survey for another VoxBox. The only questions it asked were about low calorie drinks. Did anyone else get this survey?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was checking my mail for my Julep order and saw my Sunkissed Voxbox:
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 22, 2013)

Everyone seems to be getting there Sunkissed voxbox already.  Mine are always in the last group to ship and I guess my sister is too... I'm getting tired of NC everything takes forever to get here.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone seems to be getting there Sunkissed voxbox already.  Mine are always in the last group to ship and I guess my sister is too... I'm getting tired of NC everything takes forever to get here.


 I have yet to receive mine either. =(


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have yet to receive mine either. =(


 Sorry, that stinks... I'll let her know she isn't the only one lol


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 22, 2013)

My box came!! Loving it so far.




I am being brave and wearing the lipstick. I don't usually wear anything but very sheer colors.


----------



## tdinok (Jun 22, 2013)

Jamie P  the color looks very pretty on you


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 22, 2013)

> My box came!! Loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I am being brave and wearing the lipstick. I don't usually wear anything but very sheer colors.


You look gorgeous!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box came!! Loving it so far.
> 
> I am being brave and wearing the lipstick. I don't usually wear anything but very sheer colors.


 That looks great on you!


----------



## oshunsl11 (Jun 22, 2013)

Did anyone else receive a survey today?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box came!! Loving it so far.
> 
> I am being brave and wearing the lipstick. I don't usually wear anything but very sheer colors.


Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 22, 2013)

> > My box came!! Loving it so far.
> >
> > I am being brave and wearing the lipstick. I don't usually wear anything but very sheer colors.
> 
> ...


 That color is amazing on you! Very pretty!


----------



## mmccann13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I havent gotten my sunkissed box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 22, 2013)

> I havent gotten my sunkissed box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I haven't got my box either.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 23, 2013)

I got my Sunkissed VoxBox today. It came with the Set the Mood nail polish. It is so shiny!

The BB Cream has been given to my mother who is much lighter than me. It is sheer but I was going to the beach when I tried it on and even using really high SPF there was no way I could get away with it when I got home. The scent also was interesting.

I chopped off my hair so the hair bands ...

I did not like those inserts when I got them from Bzzagent since I am almost a size 11 they just felt weird.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 23, 2013)

I got the e-mail saying I'm in for the Glamour Look Mary Kay box, but no shipping or tracking e-mail yet.  I've seen box openings on YouTube.  This box is totally not me.  I can only use 1 of the products.  

I just did the Mandatory Survey for the Palmolive Soft Touch.  I also just did 2 of the Brand Challenges, the Blog Review and the Review on Wal-Mart.com.  I hope I'm not too late.  I got the e-mail about doing the Survey 5 or 6 days ago.  It worked, so I'm guessing the time to finish it isn't up yet.  It let me submit the Brand Challenges, so it looks like they're still open.  Would it let me know if they were closed?


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 24, 2013)

I got my sunkissed box today.  The only thing I can't use is the high heel Dr. Scholl's inserts as I don't wear heels.  Otherwise, it's a really nice box.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my sunkissed box today.  The only thing I can't use is the high heel Dr. Scholl's inserts as I don't wear heels.  Otherwise, it's a really nice box.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 24, 2013)

I was going to give it a try in some flats just to see how it goes.



> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can try putting the inserts in flats... that's what I do. Cushions your step =)


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a sinful shine.  What's Set The Mood polish?  What brand?



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Sunkissed VoxBox today. It came with the Set the Mood nail polish. It is so shiny!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a sinful shine.  What's Set The Mood polish?  What brand?


 That is the name if the color, its a dark, grayish, navy blue. Mine is sinful shine as well. I was hoping it would last longer since I really liked some of the colors and it went one really smoothly but it is chipping quite badly on a few fingers.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm hoping I get the BB cream in the darker color. I have fair to light but somehow got a face tan a few months ago and it is too light now. It sheers out fine but I'd like a closer match to my actual color.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping I get the BB cream in the darker color. I have fair to light but somehow got a face tan a few months ago and it is too light now. It sheers out fine but I'd like a closer match to my actual color.


 Me too! When I was doing the survey I thought....well I am probably more of the lighter half of the spectrum. I looked in the mirror a few days ago and realized ohh wow I have a tan now.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the name if the color, its a dark, grayish, navy blue. Mine is sinful shine as well. I was hoping it would last longer since I really liked some of the colors and it went one really smoothly but it is chipping quite badly on a few fingers.


 I have that experience with this brand of nail polish. had bought some a year ago because I liked the price but unfortunately they chipped quickly, even with a great top coat.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 24, 2013)

Sinful colors/sinful shine polish work great for me. I always use base coat (let dry) two thin coats of polish (letting dry after first and second coats) and seche vite top coat. This method works for me for all brands of polish, and they last a week at least without chipping. (Except zoya, seche vite doesn't mix with zoya, so I use zoya base and top coat.)


----------



## Olga Ok (Jun 24, 2013)

Just received my first VoxBox. Probably a stupid question, but where do I review it on Influenster?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 24, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!! I just received my Mary Kay vox box!




Here are a few pics!





The eye shadow is such a gorgeous shimmery purple... it doesn't really show in the picture!





The first thing I did was try on the lipstick! It is a very sweet, natural rosy pink! The texture is very soft, buttery and creamy.. I'll make sure never to leave it in my car! This is how it looks on...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Woo hoo!!!! I just received my Mary Kay vox box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are a few pics!
> 
> The eye shadow is such a gorgeous shimmery purple... it doesn't really show in the picture!
> 
> The first thing I did was try on the lipstick! It is a very sweet, natural rosy pink! The texture is very soft, buttery and creamy.. I'll make sure never to leave it in my car! This is how it looks on...


 I love that color!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!!!! I just received my Mary Kay vox box!
> 
> ...


Ooooo, that color looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!!!! I just received my Mary Kay vox box!
> 
> ...


 I've never used Mary Kay products before but it looks like a very fun box to play with!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2013)

congrats on the Mary Kay boxes ladies! I'm still waiting on my Sunkissed box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what color polish I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 25, 2013)

My Sinful polish is called Mardi Gras and it's a coral-orange colour.  Nice.  I got the correct shade of the BB cream, which is actually very nice except it has that horrifying sunscreen smell...just on a lesser scale than regular sunscreen.

This is a great lipstick shade!



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The first thing I did was try on the lipstick! It is a very sweet, natural rosy pink! The texture is very soft, buttery and creamy.. I'll make sure never to leave it in my car! This is how it looks on...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

Did anyone who got the Spring fever vox box get the email to fill out an immediate survey for qualification of the next vox box? Email states "you made the semi finals!"


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> Did anyone who got the Spring fever vox box get the email to fill out an immediate survey for qualification of the next vox box? Email states "you made the semi finals!"


 Yup. I don't know whether there are more than one like what happened with the two-in-one survey, but mine seemed to be for mouthwash.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

Grr was trying to quote Meganola from my phone. #iphonefail


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine was about mouthwash too. I was hoping for a late mary Kay box qualifier!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. I don't know whether there are more than one like what happened with the two-in-one survey, but mine seemed to be for mouthwash.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 25, 2013)

I received by Mary Kay Beauty Box today. I'm here in Southern California. I'm super excited to try out the products.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 25, 2013)

How do you increase your influenster score?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> How do you increase your influenster score?Â


 One way: Write reviews on the site. There are probably more, but I don't know them.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you increase your influenster score?


Add in some social media. I was not picked for anything for over 8 months and my overall score was pretty low until I added in some social media (ones with almost no friends).


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 26, 2013)

finally got the shipping notification for the Sunkissed box but the tracking number shows it hasn't even shipped.  might be autumn by the time i get it.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got the shipping notification for the Sunkissed box but the tracking number shows it hasn't even shipped.  might be autumn by the time i get it.


Same. USPS was notified of shipment on the 24th.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 26, 2013)

holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February. 









got the entire olay fresh effects collection x2!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got the shipping notification for the Sunkissed box but the tracking number shows it hasn't even shipped.  might be autumn by the time i get it.


 Haven't even gotten shipping notice yet!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


 that is awesome! I hope you like the items and will be able to use them all!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow that's a nice box! My skin hates those products, but for someone who can use it that's amazing!!


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow that's a nice box! My skin hates those products, but for someone who can use it that's amazing!!


 


> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is awesome! I hope you like the items and will be able to use them all!


 thank you ladies! the BB cream came in Light - Medium which is good.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. USPS was notified of shipment on the 24th.





> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't even gotten shipping notice yet!


 so weird because there are plenty of people who have already received their boxes and i normally get mine really fast.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> so weird because there are plenty of people who have already received their boxes and i normally get mine really fast.


I guess they send them out in waves. I saw on FB how some people just got their Spring ones.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


 wow! I knew it would be good but I didn't know it would be that good!! Amazing!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


 Wow! That is amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


WOWZA!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 27, 2013)

I never got a shipping notice for the Mary Kay box, but it was on my doorstep on Monday when I got home from work. It looks like everybody got the same products. The lipstick reminds me of the Revlon Lip Butters.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


 AhHH! Awesome!! Way to go!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jun 27, 2013)

I got a survey saying I'm made the "semi-finals" for a vox box. They asked me about no-calorie water enhancers, did anyone else get this email?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color!!!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooo, that color looks fabulous on you!





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sinful polish is called Mardi Gras and it's a coral-orange colour.  Nice.  I got the correct shade of the BB cream, which is actually very nice except it has that horrifying sunscreen smell...just on a lesser scale than regular sunscreen.
> 
> This is a great lipstick shade!


 Thank you!



  I really liked this lipstick shade too... it's just a little lighter than my natural lip color and it's very moisturizing!

I will also try to create a look using the eyeshadow one of these days!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.
> 
> ...


 WOW... that's a LOT of stuff!!!!!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 27, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 27, 2013)

I finally got a tracking email from influenster for the SunKissed box. Electronic info received but has not been shipped yet.


----------



## mcpout (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a tracking email from influenster for the SunKissed box. Electronic info received but has not been shipped yet.


 Same for me ! Electronic info received on the 24th ... that's 3 days ago and still no updates -.-


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

mine arrived yesterday. wish i had gotten the pink polish instead of charcoal grey but with the price tag at free, i shouldn't complain.


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my sun kissed box! Yayyyyyy! So excited to try everything. I got the nail polish in Skinny Dipping - a beautiful blue.



(not my pic). I feel like I won the nail polish lottery this month. I got the Birchbox color I wanted and now this! How did they know my toesies are always blue in the summer (Essie Turquoise and Caicos, Maximillian Strasse her, etc. ). Love blue! This makes up for the Ipsy gods giving me dup bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oshunsl11 (Jun 29, 2013)

> I got a survey saying I'm made the "semi-finals" for a vox box. They asked me about no-calorie water enhancers, did anyone else get this email?


 Yes I got the same thing


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay, I finally completed 3 of the Brand Challenge things for the Palmolive VoxBox.  Anybody know when the Brand Challenge closes?  Or is it already closed?  

As for the Mary Kay VoxBox, I haven't even looked at the stuff we're supposed to do for it yet.  I am excited to try the eyeshadow, eventhough I'm a newbie and I only own 1 other eyeshadow that I could even dream of using.  Any tips on applying the eyeshadow?  I'm hoping the brush helps.  I've been using Barely Branded and applying it with my finger and I'm wondering if that would work with the Mary Kay eyeshadow or should I just give in and use the brush.  Otherwise, the only product in the box I can use is the lipstick.  

Congrats to everybody who got the Olay Brand Challenge Prize.  That stuff looks awesome.  

Also, I've been doing reviews on Influenster 1 or 2 times a week, sharing product pages, answering questions, etc., and my score is stuck at 72.  Since January.  Granted, I did completely give up on Influenster for about a month in March because nothing was happening with my score, but I have qualified for 2 boxes (does Palmolive count as a VoxBox?), but I'm trying to do stuff the past 3 months to raise my score and nothing is happening.  Also, Influenster review pages no longer work on my phone most of the time.  The latest mobile update sucks.  Does anybody else have these problems?


----------



## mcpout (Jun 29, 2013)

Finally received my Sunkissed VoxBox. I got the Sinful nail polish in 'VIP', a beautiful fuchsia. So obsessed with it!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 29, 2013)

> holy cow - i got my Olay Fresh Effects Badge Prize in yesterday! this was from the voxbox back in February.Â
> 
> 
> 
> got the entire olay fresh effects collection x2!Â


 Congrats!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 29, 2013)

oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry. technology hates me today.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 29, 2013)

Both of you have such beautiful nails! And the colors are very pretty, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my sun kissed box! Yayyyyyy! So excited to try everything. I got the nail polish in Skinny Dipping - a beautiful blue.
> 
> (not my pic). I feel like I won the nail polish lottery this month. I got the Birchbox color I wanted and now this! How did they know my toesies are always blue in the summer (Essie Turquoise and Caicos, Maximillian Strasse her, etc. ). Love blue! This makes up for the Ipsy gods giving me dup bags.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 30, 2013)

Received my box and got "Mardi Gras" Sinful colors, which is orange. I am not a big orange nail polish fan but its free so maybe I can put it on the toes for summer and just not look down if I hate it. lol! The BB cream sure is strongly scented like many of you commented. I put some on my hands and wow, I don't know if I could stand to have it on my face all day.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 30, 2013)

I finally did a mani with Pragmatic (with Sephora+OPI's Come Bouquet with Me on two fingers)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box and got "Mardi Gras" Sinful colors, which is orange. I am not a big orange nail polish fan but its free so maybe I can put it on the toes for summer and just not look down if I hate it. lol! The BB cream sure is strongly scented like many of you commented. I put some on my hands and wow, I don't know if I could stand to have it on my face all day.


 Got my box too and overall I really can't complain. The polish I got is yellow.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE that color! I wish I had gotten something like that - I got a turquoise color that really isn't my style.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I LOVE that color! I wish I had gotten something like that - I got a turquoise color that really isn't my style.


 Thanks! The good thing about the polish is that it hasn't chipped on me yet!


----------



## AliMo (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, you got a pretty color! And good to know that it hasn't chipped yet.


----------



## catipa (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my sun kissed box! Yayyyyyy! So excited to try everything. I got the nail polish in Skinny Dipping - a beautiful blue.
> 
> (not my pic). I feel like I won the nail polish lottery this month. I got the Birchbox color I wanted and now this! How did they know my toesies are always blue in the summer (Essie Turquoise and Caicos, Maximillian Strasse her, etc. ). Love blue! This makes up for the Ipsy gods giving me dup bags.


I really love this color.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jul 2, 2013)

I got a "semi-finals" survey about yogurt.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a "semi-finals" survey about yogurt.


I got that one too... some coupon for a free pro-biotic drink...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 3, 2013)

I got that prequal--I'm not totally excited because it's boring, but I do drink kefir and free is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> I got that prequal--I'm not totally excited because it's boring, but I do drink kefir and free is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't drink it, and it's not something I'm willing to spend money on without knowing whether I'll like it, but, yeah, it's free. Maybe it will even turn out that I like it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't drink it, and it's not something I'm willing to spend money on without knowing whether I'll like it, but, yeah, it's free. Maybe it will even turn out that I like it.


 Like it?  Oh I don't like it, I think it's gross.  My GI system likes it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Like it?  Oh I don't like it, I think it's gross.  My GI system likes it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my boyfriend is persian and they have a yogurt drink called doogh, I don't like it much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hard as I try to have some every time we visit his parents, they finally caught on and keep Diet Coke for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oshunsl11 (Jul 3, 2013)

Guess who just got approved for the new DASANI DROPS VOXBOX

*You're IN! The DASANI DROPS â„¢ VoxBox*

*Welcome to the DASANI DROPSâ„¢ Program!*

Hi Arlette,

Hâ‚‚O is the basis of life... and who doesn't like a little color in their lives? We know you brighten any room... which is why, based on your responses to the "Drop It Like It's Hot" survey, we chose you for the DASANI DROPSâ„¢ VoxBox!

Small enough to fit in your favorite clutch, zero-calorie DASANI DROPSâ„¢ enliven every aspect of your life, from your post-yogilates treat to girls' night out.

We'll send you a tracking number for your shipment soon, but meanwhile, here's the 411:

*1. * Your product will ship to the address you provided in the pre-survey

*2. * When you receive your package, find the DASANI DROPSâ„¢ badge in your Profile and Check-in your VoxBox

*3. * Important: follow  @InfluensterVox  hashtag #Flavorfy for all program announcements






Can't wait for your time to shine!

Cheers to color,
The Influenster Team


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 3, 2013)

Got this email this morning:

When it comes to oral hygeine, there's no such thing as too clean... which is why, based on your responses to the Smile Bright Survey, we chose you for the Colgate Total Mouthwash VoxBox!

The Colgate Total Advanced Pro-Shield Mouthwash goes beyond freshening breath to provide 12 hours of protection germs. Now that's something to smile about!

We'll send you a tracking number for your shipment soon, but meanwhile, here's the 411:

*1. * Your product will arrive at the address you provided in the pre-survey

*2. * When you receive your VoxBox, find the Colgate Total Badge in your Profile and Check-in your VoxBox

*3. * Like us on Facebook and keep up with the program by following @InfluensterVox #ColgateTotalMW





Can't wait for your time to shine!

Smiles all around,
The Influenster Team

And my box came in the mail today. lol I like how on top of things they are.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome!  Congrats, ladies!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the email for this today too!  But no box for me.  Not suprised though.  Living on the west coast seems like it takes everything forever to get to you (not in reality, just my perception of it).



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this email this morning:
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 4, 2013)

I got a Colgate voxbox confirmation email. Yay


----------



## 1lenna1 (Jul 4, 2013)

How do you change your address so you can still receive your box to the correct address?


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 7, 2013)

> How do you change your address so you can still receive your box to the correct address?


 I'm wondering this too...or do they only ask for our address when we fill out a survey? I am LOVING the SinfulShine nail polish! I am going to haul this next month when I'm off my no-buy. I don't think that I'm going to do well on the Voxbox tasks. The Olay BB cream makes me look like a ghost, the Dr. Scholl's soles are uncomfortable, and my hair is too short for the Goody elastics :/


----------



## mcpout (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering this too...or do they only ask for our address when we fill out a survey?
> 
> ...


 Influenster doesn't store/save addresses, which is why they always ask for the address when you fill out the survey. 

I really love the SinfulShine too, the formula is amazing! I just picked up another color today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Influenster doesn't store/save addresses, which is why they always ask for the address when you fill out the survey.Â  I really love the SinfulShine too, the formula is amazing! I just picked up another color today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for clarifying! I'm tempted to get rid of a bunch of my polishes and haul these!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 9, 2013)

> I'm wondering this too...or do they only ask for our address when we fill out a survey? I am LOVING the SinfulShine nail polish! I am going to haul this next month when I'm off my no-buy. I don't think that I'm going to do well on the Voxbox tasks. The Olay BB cream makes me look like a ghost, the Dr. Scholl's soles are uncomfortable, and my hair is too short for the Goody elastics :/


 For the goody elastics, you're not restricted using them in your hair. Maybe try for a photo with them as wrist accessories. And then layer it with some pretty bracelets or leather bracelet cords. I'm sure Influenster will accept it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

I hateeee that Olay BB Cream. It feels nice, but it could hardly be considered a BB Cream.. it literally disappears into nothing the second you rub it in. Its not even tinted moisturizer level of coverage, it is *zero* coverage. Idk how to do the before/after photo task, cuz you cant even tell i have it on.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

> For the goody elastics, you're not restricted using them in your hair. Maybe try for a photo with them as wrist accessories. And then layer it with some pretty bracelets or leather bracelet cords. I'm sure Influenster will accept it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh...I'll try this. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I hateeee that Olay BB Cream. It feels nice, but it could hardly be considered a BB Cream.. it literally disappears into nothing the second you rub it in. Its not even tinted moisturizer level of coverage, it is *zero* coverage. Idk how to do the before/after photo task, cuz you cant even tell i have it on.


 I looked at the Olay FB page, there's not really a difference in a lot of people's before and after pics.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my Colgate Total Mouthwash in the mail today!


----------



## mmccann13 (Jul 11, 2013)

The BB cream did nothing for me and while I like the sinfulshine nail polish its in the worst color steel reserve so its basically black.....not exactly a summery color


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BB cream did nothing for me and while I like the sinfulshine nail polish its in the worst color steel reserve so its basically black.....not exactly a summery color


 I got a summery color... bright yellow. Not exactly a color I put on my nails


----------



## Totem (Jul 12, 2013)

Got a prequal survey for a 'Paradise' box yesterday. Asked about current eyeshadow, hair brush, facial cleaner, insols,and Olay Effects. Deadline to complete tonight at 5pm.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got an email that I'm *in* for the Lifeway Kefir yogurt thingy!  (lol obviously I know so much about it, right?)

Woohoo!  Check your emails if you got the survey!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I'm *in* for the Lifeway Kefir yogurt thingy!  (lol obviously I know so much about it, right?)
> 
> Woohoo!  Check your emails if you got the survey!


 Nice! My fiance and I tried Kefir once at this festival and it was surprisingly really good. I think the stuff we had was frozen, but we haven't been able to find it since (pains of living in small towns in the south).


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 14, 2013)

Jealous! I LOVE kefir. My mom got me started drinking it when I was little.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm "in" too...not sure if I'm happy about it or not since the whole kefir thing kind of scares me. I'll try to be adventurous though.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in as well. I just hope it's cool when it gets here because I try to stay away from dairy when it's hot. It does bad things to my tummy when it gets above 85 degrees.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jealous! I LOVE kefir. My mom got me started drinking it when I was little.


 I love kefir too! I discovered it a couple years ago at Whole Foods/Trader Joe's. Personally, I like it when it's strawberry flavored. 

If the influenster kefir campaign includes any coupons, feel free to send them my way (I could paypal you the shipping cost)


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 14, 2013)

> > How do you change your address so you can still receive your box to the correct address?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering this too...or do they only ask for our address when we fill out a survey? I am LOVING the SinfulShine nail polish! I am going to haul this next month when I'm off my no-buy. I don't think that I'm going to do well on the Voxbox tasks. The Olay BB cream makes me look like a ghost, the Dr. Scholl's soles are uncomfortable, and my hair is too short for the Goody elastics :/


 They want the negative feedback, too.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 14, 2013)

> I just got an email that I'm *in* for the Lifeway Kefir yogurt thingy! Â (lol obviously I know so much about it, right?) Woohoo! Â Check your emails if you got the survey!


 Me, too! My brother is in love with Kefir. I have digestion problems; maybe it will help. I like the idea someone posted about freezing it. I'm guessing you could make a smoothie out of it, too, if you don't like it as it comes.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in too but I have no idea where to buy it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in too but I have no idea where to buy it


 They have a store locator on their site (thank goodness!), here's the link:

http://www.lifeway.net/Store/StoreLocator.aspx


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

I got into the Kefir, but according to the store locator, it isn't available anywhere near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am new to influenster,  I have no idea how to bring up my score seems to stay stuck on 0. Oh and a I received the Mary Kay box in June my only one so far.


----------



## korsis (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to influenster,  I have no idea how to bring up my score seems to stay stuck on 0. Oh and a I received the Mary Kay box in June my only one so far.


Wait a second! You are telling us you received a Mary Kay box with 0 points? If you tell me, how you did that, I tell you how to get points! LOL. I just joined but have 68 points so far but the Mary Kay box I would have preferred! LOL


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just filled out the prequalification survey for the Paradise box! Excited here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 16, 2013)

got an email about a Neutrogena Twitter Party...even though i have a twitter i just don't have the patience for those things


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to influenster,  I have no idea how to bring up my score seems to stay stuck on 0. Oh and a I received the Mary Kay box in June my only one so far.





> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait a second! You are telling us you received a Mary Kay box with 0 points? If you tell me, how you did that, I tell you how to get points! LOL. I just joined but have 68 points so far but the Mary Kay box I would have preferred! LOL


I was just thinking the same thing!...I just did a bunch of reviews but it seems like it takes at least two weeks for them to update your score.


----------



## korsis (Jul 16, 2013)

That's funny! Well I got very quick points for connecting my account with FB and Twitter and my blog. Also you have to get your expert badges and fill out surveys! I actually have not written a review yet because I feel like if they want me to review then they should send me a product to review!!! Did you write the reviews for the Mary Kay products?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 16, 2013)

::le sigh:: I may never get a voxbox LOL ooohhhhhh, the drama!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 17, 2013)

> ::le sigh:: I may never get a voxbox LOL ooohhhhhh, the drama!


 This is how I feel. Give me some lovin' Influenster!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just got a pre-qualification survey for a vox box. The questions were about dieting/exercise and alcohol... I hope I get it lol I need to get in shape and I like to drink lol!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2013)

> I just got a pre-qualification survey for a vox box. The questions were about dieting/exercise and alcohol... I hope I get it lol I need to get in shape and I like to drink lol!


 Heh. One of the actresses named Olivia -- Munn? Wilde? -- said that she only exercises if she has been drinking because she *hates* exercising, but it's a little easier to deal with if she's tipsy-to-drunk.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh. One of the actresses named Olivia -- Munn? Wilde? -- said that she only exercises if she has been drinking because she *hates* exercising, but it's a little easier to deal with if she's tipsy-to-drunk.


 Bahahahaha that is awesome, maybe I should just get drunk more often and exercise then haha I like her thinking.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a pre-qualification survey for a vox box. The questions were about dieting/exercise and alcohol... I hope I get it lol I need to get in shape and I like to drink lol!


 That is an awesomely hilarious combination of items!


----------



## korsis (Jul 18, 2013)

> I just got a pre-qualification survey for a vox box. The questions were about dieting/exercise and alcohol... I hope I get it lol I need to get in shape and I like to drink lol!


Lol! A new alcoholic sports drink? Sounds great!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 18, 2013)

So I finally got the chance to create a look using the Mary Kay products from the Glamour Vox Box! Here are a few pics:









I also made a brief youtube video (my very first one actually showing myself, so please bare with me)




If we are not allowed to post our videos here, please let me know!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 19, 2013)

Great job with the video! The eyeshadow is such a pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Jul 19, 2013)

Good job! Looks very nice!!!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 19, 2013)

> This is how I feel. Give me some lovin' Influenster!


 I have the same situation right here.. always trying to write reviews and stuff and still NOTHING, and my badge score seems to be constantly stuck too.


----------



## korsis (Jul 20, 2013)

> ::le sigh:: I may never get a voxbox LOL ooohhhhhh, the drama!


 Hey it's funny! I just found your blog by accident! Glamspotter asked me to upload a pic of me and my do of the month and now I wanted to check which pics they chose and I googled "glamour do of the month" but google made "glamour doll" out of it and brought up your blog! Lol!!! I like your blog! Sweet!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey it's funny! I just found your blog by accident! Glamspotter asked me to upload a pic of me and my do of the month and now I wanted to check which pics they chose and I googled "glamour do of the month" but google made "glamour doll" out of it and brought up your blog! Lol!!! I like your blog! Sweet!!!


Aw, thank you very much! Haha, that is pretty funny!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great job with the video! The eyeshadow is such a pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good job! Looks very nice!!!


 Thank you both



The eyeshadow was my favorite product! It's the first cream eyeshadow I've ever used and I love it... it just never creases!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got the chance to create a look using the Mary Kay products from the Glamour Vox Box! Here are a few pics:
> 
> ...


 Love your video, very pretty.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 22, 2013)

> Love your video, very pretty.


 Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just got a message saying that I'm getting the Slimfast box. It has already been mailed out! The email said it will include one shake 4 cocktail recipes and 1 extra gift for the perfect cocktail.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

::sniffle::......but I LOVE slimfast....





Influenster...why u no like me?




&lt;------trying to get Influenster's attention


----------



## korsis (Jul 23, 2013)

> ::sniffle::......but I LOVE slimfast....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Influenster...why u no like me? :att: &lt;------trying to get Influenster's attention


Lol! Awww that now really must get their attention!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::sniffle::......but I LOVE slimfast....
> 
> ...


 Hope you get their attention and  they send you something awesome!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got an email that I've been chosen to get the Ivory Brand Challenge box.  

IvoryÂ® 24oz. Aloe Body Wash (just for mom)

IvoryÂ® 2-IN-1 Hair &amp; Body Wash (just for dad)
10 Pack of IvoryÂ® Bar Soap
7.5oz. IvoryÂ® Liquid Hand Soap

Dunno what I'm going to do with 10 bars of soap...it's been a millennia since I've used bar soap...especially Ivory bar soap.  It dries the crap out of my skin.  If my father was alive, he would love it.  He always washed his hair with it...ewww.


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice!! I enjoyed my ivory 2 in 1. Still using it on my 2 year old and will keep buying it. I'd love another one! I'm still in the Mary Kay one though.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm I didn't get the email.  So I guess I didn't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's okay because I don't know what I would do with all of that stuff anyways.


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

> I just got an email that I've been chosen to get the Ivory Brand Challenge box. Â  IvoryÂ® 24oz. Aloe Body Wash (just for mom) IvoryÂ® 2-IN-1 Hair &amp; Body Wash (just for dad) 10 Pack of IvoryÂ® Bar Soap 7.5oz. IvoryÂ® Liquid Hand Soap Dunno what I'm going to do with 10 bars of soap...it's been a millennia since I've used bar soap...especially Ivory bar soap. Â It dries the crap out of my skin. Â If my father was alive, he would love it. Â He always washed his hair with it...ewww.


Lol! That's really ewww! I never use bar soap either. But the other stuff sounds nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2013)

AWWWW YEAH!!!  (As long as I don't get squished soap again, I'll be pleased!  One of my original bottles arrived half-full, but I decided to "check in" my box and do the activities anyway!  So glad I did!)

And yes, I was one of the (few, apparently) people that liked the Broadway Nails, so I'm really happy to get more!

You're a Brand Challenge Winner!

Hi Leigh,

We're pleased to announce that you've been selected as a winner of the PalmoliveÂ® soft touchâ„¢ Brand Challenge! To thank you for your participation, we'll be sending you a prize pack from PalmoliveÂ® in just a few weeks. And like soft touchâ„¢ dish soap, this gift will be filled with good stuff for your hands:


SoftsoapÂ® Hand Soap 
Broadway Nails imPRESS Press-on Manicure

SinfulColors Professional Nail Polish


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> AWWWW YEAH!!! Â (As long as I don't get squished soap again, I'll be pleased! Â One of my original bottles arrived half-full, but I decided to "check in" my box and do the activities anyway! Â So glad I did!) And yes, I was one of the (few, apparently) people that liked the Broadway Nails, so I'm really happy to get more! You're a Brand Challenge Winner!
> 
> Hi Leigh,
> 
> ...


 I won, too! I can't use the press-on nails (my nail beds are too long), but hand soap and nail polish are always welcome! ETA: Honestly, the reason I did as much as I could on this one was to bump up my score in an effort to qualify for more campaigns, not for this prize, so I was really surprised to get this one.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay I won a Kiss Brand challenge for the Spring fever box! Like magical mom I liked the Impress nails too, but I do not get any of those in my package.  Excited to try it all though!

  Well Hey There, Superstar

You're a Brand Challenge Winner!

Hi Jennifer,

We're pleased to announce that you've been selected as a winner of the imPRESS Press-on Manicure Brand Challenge from the Spring Fever VoxBox! To thank you for your participation, we'll be sending you a prize pack from Broadway Nails, including:


Kiss Gradation Polish Kit
Kiss Lashes
Kiss Lash Glue


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay I got the kiss brand challenge reward too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when will we find out about the other challenges?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha I did get the Kiss Brand Challenge as well! (But that one was guaranteed for finishing the Brand Challenge, right?) I find it hilarious that I'm getting ImPRESS nails for the Palmolive challenge, and Eyelashes for the ImPRESS nails challenge... maybe I'll complete an Eyelashes challenge in a future box and win some dish soap!


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the brand challenge? Did everybody get this? The influenster page is so confusing! Congrats to you all!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2013)

Did everyone get an emailed newsletter yesterday? There was something about a Summer Block Part Sweepstakes.. "Come one, come all: Influenster is having a Summer Block Party Sweepstakes.FIVE lucky winners will receive a Mega-VoxBox packed with our favorite products!" But then there's a link to enter &amp; I get a Facebook page link that doesn't seem to exist. Anyone know where to enter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I've been chosen to get the Ivory Brand Challenge box.
> 
> ...


 I know a few people who love using Ivory bar soap to clean their makeup brushes?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 26, 2013)

I got the e-mail saying I'm a Palmolive Soft Touch brand challenge winner. I did every simgle thing I could for the Palmolive. I couldn't do anything with Facebook, though, so I didn't expect to win. I hate Palmolive Soft Touch. It leaves a smell and a taste on my plastic lunch bowls for work. I wrote anti-softtouch reviews, and I still won. I like the Soft Soap Hand Soaps. I used to buy them all the time. My Influenster score is still at 72, and the review section doesn't work well with my phone anymore, so it's probably going to be 72 forever. I'm having trouble posting stuff for the Mary Kay box.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay - so I signed up for Influenster, but I never get any emails or anything. Can someone give me the readers digest version of how to start receiving boxes, products, etc. Please and thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the e-mail saying I'm a Palmolive Soft Touch brand challenge winner. I did every simgle thing I could for the Palmolive. I couldn't do anything with Facebook, though, so I didn't expect to win. I hate Palmolive Soft Touch. It leaves a smell and a taste on my plastic lunch bowls for work. I wrote anti-softtouch reviews, and I still won. I like the Soft Soap Hand Soaps. I used to buy them all the time.
> 
> My Influenster score is still at 72, and the review section doesn't work well with my phone anymore, so it's probably going to be 72 forever. I'm having trouble posting stuff for the Mary Kay box.


 Haha it's a good thing there's no Soft Touch in the prize pack then!  Congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay - so I signed up for Influenster, but I never get any emails or anything. Can someone give me the readers digest version of how to start receiving boxes, products, etc. Please and thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Are you able to log into the website?  If you are, go ahead and start setting up your profile.  Fill out your interests, link your social media accounts (FB, blog, Instagram, etc), and pick your 5 Expert Badges, and do the qualifications to unlock them, find the LifeStage badges that apply to you and unlock them, and then start doing reviews.  Lots and lots of reviews! 

If you can't log into the website, then let me know, because there would be a completely different process to follow


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you able to log into the website? Â If you are, go ahead and start setting up your profile. Â Fill out your interests, link your social media accounts (FB, blog, Instagram, etc), and pick your 5 Expert Badges, and do the qualifications to unlock them, find the LifeStage badges that apply to you and unlock them, and then start doing reviews. Â Lots and lots of reviews!Â 

Â 

If you can't log into the website, then let me know, because there would be a completely different process to follow Â 






Thanks, mom! I'm able to log in. Off to do as instructed! Thank you so, so much for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won, too! I can't use the press-on nails (my nail beds are too long), but hand soap and nail polish are always welcome!
> 
> ETA: Honestly, the reason I did as much as I could on this one was to bump up my score in an effort to qualify for more campaigns, not for this prize, so I was really surprised to get this one.


 Congrats to everyone who won the Brand Challenges. Quick question. When you worked on the Brand challenges, did you just do one of each what was requested (twitter, video, review, whatever it might be for the specific brand) or did you do anything extra?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> Congrats to everyone who won the Brand Challenges. Quick question. When you worked on the Brand challenges, did you just do one of each what was requested (twitter, video, review, whatever it might be for the specific brand) or did you do anything extra?


 I don't remember everything that I did, but I know I didn't do the video. I don't do videos, period. I definitely didn't do anything other than listed tasks because I am not original enough to think up more things. I *am* lazy, though, which takes me back to being certain that I didn't do every single listed task.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember everything that I did, but I know I didn't do the video. I don't do videos, period. I definitely didn't do anything other than listed tasks because I am not original enough to think up more things. I *am* lazy, though, which takes me back to being certain that I didn't do every single listed task.


 Thanks that helps! I am working on some of the brand challenges now and I have fun doing the reviews I just did not know if you had to do anything extra.


----------



## korsis (Jul 26, 2013)

Still have no clue what is a brand challenge? Please help?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still have no clue what is a brand challenge? Please help?


 Hi Korsis,

The brand challeneges are for anyone who had gotten a VoxBox. You will outomatically see them pop up where your box activities are. For the sunkissed box for example there was a BB cream from Olay so there is an Olay brand challenge. Hope that helps.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still have no clue what is a brand challenge? Please help?


 Oh sorry!  For some reason, I thought someone answered you!  





A brand challenge is something that happens when you get a Voxbox or individual item box.  I'm doing an example of the Lifeway Kefir, because I'm in that "program" right now.

There's two different screens to look at when you go into the program page.  The first one has a little meter that tells you how much you're participating compared against the other ppl doing the program.  It also has a list of fairly simple tasks to do (for example, "liking" Lifeway on FB, following @InfluensterVox on Twitter, usually just things that take a few seconds or minutes of your time. You can do as many of these as you want, but you don't have to do all of them.  And occasionally, the tasks will overlap with Brand Challenge tasks.

The second screen is the "Brand Challenge", and you access it from a link on the first page.  There will be about 4-5 tasks that are (sometimes) more complicated, like posting a review of the product on your blog/amazon/walmart.com or creating a Pinterest pinboard featuring the product.  Only after you have completed ALL of the tasks will you earn the "Badge" for that brand.  

Then, usually several months later, Influencer announced the Brand Challenge winners.  I have no idea how they pick the winners.  Those winners receive a prize pack (the items usually have *something* to do with the brand item) of various value/content.  And from what I've heard (these are the first Brand Challenges I've ever won), it takes several weeks for the prizes to be mailed/received.

Sorry for the super-long explanation, but I hope this helps!


----------



## korsis (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh thank you both so much!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone participate in the Sinful Shine Brand Challenge? I wonder if they have chosen the winners yet. They said it would be in July.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AWWWW YEAH!!!  (As long as I don't get squished soap again, I'll be pleased!  One of my original bottles arrived half-full, but I decided to "check in" my box and do the activities anyway!  So glad I did!)
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Jul 28, 2013)

I got my Slimfast box in, it came with a strawberry shake, 4 drink recipies and a martini glass (plastic)!


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay!!  Really hoping for the OSIS one too!






Well Hey There, Superstar

You're a Brand Challenge Winner!

Hi Juli,

We're pleased to announce that you've been selected as a winner of the NYC New York Color Applelicious Brand Challenge from the Spring Fever VoxBox! To thank you for your participation, we'll be sending you a gift from NYC New York Color: Show Time Glitter Eyeliner!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh that's cool! I won the Ivory soap one so I'm getting a supply of Ivory soap. Can always use that around here with all the kids. LOL



> Originally Posted by *seabreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!  Really hoping for the OSIS one too!
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 29, 2013)

I really want to win the Secret one! I wonder when we will find out?


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd love to get that one too! So far I have the NYC one and the imPRESS nails one. I had my meter thingy pretty much pinned the whole time so I hope that means I'll get some more.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

I was just emailed a pre-qual survey for active footwear. Looks like it's for insoles.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AWWWW YEAH!!!  (As long as I don't get squished soap again, I'll be pleased!  One of my original bottles arrived half-full, but I decided to "check in" my box and do the activities anyway!  So glad I did!)
> 
> ...


 I was also a brand challenge winner on this one - woohoo!  Congrats, Leigh!

Do you know if they let people win twice in a row?  I'd love the get the Mary Kay lip stick or lip gloss.  

I just got a pre-qual survey for Dr.Scholl's active wear inserts.  Did anyone else get this one?  I just finished the high heels insert campaign for Bzzagent, so I'm kind of meh about it.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the insoles campaign email. I hope I get it and that it helps my foot pain (recently-developed plantar fasciitis). I've cut way down on my walking lately because OW.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the insoles campaign email. I hope I get it and that it helps my foot pain (recently-developed plantar fasciitis). I've cut way down on my walking lately because OW.


 Och, I feel ya! My hubby developed this after an accident and has surgery number two coming up this month.



 hope the insoles help you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also a brand challenge winner on this one - woohoo!  Congrats, Leigh!
> 
> ...


 Thank you! They do let you win twice in a row, I won for Palmolive and for the Broadway Nails challenge in the Spring Fever Voxbox.  I've even heard of people winning multiple brand challenges from one box!

I also just got the inserts email.  I did the BzzAgent one over a year ago, so I wouldn't mind some new ones!  I'm trying to step my game up and start working out more BEFORE the holidays!

Good luck on the Mary Kay box!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the "semi-finals" survey for what I'm assuming is the Dr. Scholl's, because mine asked about how active I am/how often I exercise.

I'm not sure how/why after nearly 2 years of silence, this is the first one that I'm even close to being qualified for, considering I'm not a regular exerciser, but I think I lost out on the first page of the survey after telling them that I don't work out on a regular basis.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 1, 2013)

I got this survey as well. I doubt I will get into it since I answered no to the questions. I didn't like the Dr Scholl's I got from bzzagent so I'm fine with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katieluxe (Aug 1, 2013)

I had been trying fysiko eyelash serum influenster sent me about 3 months ago and I am totally in love they will have 10 big prizes giveaway and I am hoping it has another tube of fysiko inside. Does anybody know? Is anyone else trying fysiko? My lashes are huge now, what about you, guys?


----------



## lovepink (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my Happy Money book in today.  I am flying on Saturday so I may take this as a book to read on the plane.  Seems like it will be a quick short read at only 157 pages!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just emailed a pre-qual survey for active footwear. Looks like it's for insoles.


 I got that email too.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the insoles campaign email. I hope I get it and that it helps my foot pain (recently-developed plantar fasciitis). I've cut way down on my walking lately because OW.


 Sorry to hear that, hope you get it and they help.


----------



## korsis (Aug 2, 2013)

> I got this survey as well. I doubt I will get into it since I answered no to the questions. I didn't like the Dr Scholl's I got from bzzagent so I'm fine with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got that survey also. I'm hoping that maybe they include more than insoles if I qualify...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

Palmolive Brand Challenge Prize! Impress nails in Glisten Up and SinfulColors in Daddy's Girl:




Daddy's Girl (dark purple with royal purple glitter):


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> Palmolive Brand Challenge Prize! Impress nails in Glisten Up and SinfulColors in Daddy's Girl:
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy's Girl (dark purple with royal purple glitter):


 Oh! Did you get a shipping notice, or did that just magically show up?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh! Did you get a shipping notice, or did that just magically show up?


 Magically showed up!  At first, I thought I had been accepted into the insoles campaign and they forgot to tell me!  Also, there's nothing in the box but the items, no "congrats, here's your free crap" or anything!

Also, can I just say how CREEPY it is to name a color "Daddy's Girl"?  It might be cute on a pale pink cream or other light neutral, but on a dark, sexy, vampy purple glitter, it's just weird.  (However, I am well known for reading too much into stuff, so I'm just going to let it go.  Free polish and all that.)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 7, 2013)

Quick question: has anyone on here ever successfully contacted the support team? I reached out two weeks ago because of a brand challenge to submitdifferent links. I used the wrong dang hashtag word in the first on eI submitted. They never got back to me. Any ideas?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question: has anyone on here ever successfully contacted the support team? I reached out two weeks ago because of a brand challenge to submitdifferent links. I used the wrong dang hashtag word in the first on eI submitted. They never got back to me. Any ideas?


 I've never gotten a response through email, but I've had luck with FB &amp; Twitter!  Good luck!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Magically showed up!  At first, I thought I had been accepted into the insoles campaign and they forgot to tell me!  Also, there's nothing in the box but the items, no "congrats, here's your free crap" or anything!
> 
> Also, can I just say how CREEPY it is to name a color "Daddy's Girl"?  It might be cute on a pale pink cream or other light neutral, but on a dark, sexy, vampy purple glitter, it's just weird.  (However, I am well known for reading too much into stuff, so I'm just going to let it go.  Free polish and all that.)


LOL....could be worse....could be:

David Bowie's Bulge






OMG, everytime I remember that and say it aloud I seriously just crack up!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 7, 2013)

Got mine today as well. Got the same nails and soap as you, but instead of a pretty polish, I got a shrek colored green


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a response through email, but I've had luck with FB &amp; Twitter!  Good luck!


 Thanks! I tried twitter. Will see if I get an answer.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today as well. Got the same nails and soap as you, but instead of a pretty polish, I got a shrek colored green


 Oh no!  Maybe it'll be good for some nail art... what's the name of the color, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> Got mine today as well. Got the same nails and soap as you, but instead of a pretty polish, I got a shrek colored green  Â


 I actually hope I get something like that. I don't like traditional pretty nail colors. My current polish literally has my name on it: Zoya Meg. Acid green metallic.


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> LOL....could be worse....could be:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG LOL!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2013)

> > Quick question: has anyone on here ever successfully contacted the support team? I reached out two weeks ago because of a brand challenge to submitdifferent links. I used the wrong dang hashtag word in the first on eI submitted. They never got back to me. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a response through email, but I've had luck with FB &amp; Twitter! Â Good luck!


 I use [email protected] They always help. They don't always reply, but they fix the problem. Influenster Admin. usually does nothing, so I stopped e-mailing that address.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 7, 2013)

> Oh no! Â Maybe it'll be good for some nail art... what's the name of the color, if you don't mind me asking?


 It's called Innocent...it's the color of strained baby peas,lol. it will be going on my trade list.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> It's called Innocent...it's the color of strained baby peas,lol. it will be going on my trade list.


 I seriously want this. It sounds like a cream version of a certain summer Zoya from a year or two back. I'm not a cream fan, but I would make an exception for this. Fingers crossed that I get it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2013)

I like innocent! But then I like unusual colors every now and then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like innocent! But then I like unusual colors every now and then


 Kira that is TOTALLY a Shrek green!  Nice!  Hmm... I would probably wear this on my toes, but I prefer more blue-green than yellow-greens like this.  I'm sorry you got a color you didn't like!

Scooby, thanks so much for sharing the color!  I meant to look it up earlier and totally forgot... I have no brain cells today!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 7, 2013)

OK I want to explain what is going on with my Influenseter to see if anyone has any suggestions.....When it was time to take the mandatory Palmolive  survey, the system wouldn't let me.  It would load the page, but I could not make selections.  I tried 10 times form 4 different phones/computers....Then I got an invite for a voxbox survery.  Same thing happened.....I e mailed them repetedly both times and never heard back.  I used two different e mail addresses I had for them and the on line form.  Now when I sign in, Where is says the programs I have participated in, it says there are none and to keep coming back to get invites....In my activity stream it still shows badges and past activities like checking in boxes, etc.  I have been trying to resolve this for months....When I missed out on the last voxbox I kinda went nuts...I e mailed every address i could find for them which was about 4.  One came back from a bot that it wasnt good....One was the customer service address,  One was for Press inquiries, one was for i forget---maybe to be a sponsor.  I also used the online form.  I tried to find a phone number and was not successful.  Imessaged them on Facebook.  I typed a letter and faxed it (although it didnt go through cause the fax number wasn't working)  I received an email saying my message was received, but never got a response.  I fear my relationship with Influenster has come to an end.  i don't know what else to try.  Any ladies ever experience this or have any other suggestions???? Im desperate!!!!!


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kira that is TOTALLY a Shrek green!  Nice!  Hmm... I would probably wear this on my toes, but I prefer more blue-green than yellow-greens like this.  I'm sorry you got a color you didn't like!
> ...


No worries,lol. Hopefully, I'll be able to trade it for something else I like. I'm not a big nail polish person anyway.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

On the up side, I didn't get a traditional nail color. I received Love Nails, a shimmery turquoise. On the down side, I already have it! Oh, well, at least it was free and unbroken.


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> I like innocent! But then I like unusual colors every now and then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wohoo!!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 8, 2013)

> OK I want to explain what is going on with my Influenseter to see if anyone has any suggestions.....When it was time to take the mandatory PalmoliveÂ  survey, the system wouldn't let me.Â  It would load the page, but I could not make selections.Â  I tried 10 times form 4 different phones/computers....Then I got an invite for a voxbox survery.Â  Same thing happened.....I e mailed them repetedly both times and never heard back.Â  I used two different e mail addresses I had for them and the on line form.Â  Now when I sign in, Where is says the programs I have participated in, it says there are none and to keep coming back to get invites....In my activity stream it still shows badges and past activities like checking in boxes, etc.Â  I have been trying to resolve this for months....When I missed out on the last voxbox I kinda went nuts...I e mailed every address i could find for them which was about 4.Â  One came back from a bot that it wasnt good....One was the customer service address,Â  One was for Press inquiries, one was for i forget---maybe to be a sponsor.Â  I also used the online form.Â  I tried to find a phone number and was not successful.Â  Imessaged them on Facebook.Â  I typed a letter and faxed it (although it didnt go through cause the fax number wasn't working)Â  I received an email saying my message was received, but never got a response.Â  I fear my relationship with Influenster has come to an end.Â  i don't know what else to try.Â  Any ladies ever experience this or have any other suggestions???? Im desperate!!!!!


I'm so sorry! Have you tried twitter?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2013)

I've done 2/3 of the tasks for my Mary Kay VoxBox. I might do 1 more task. Anybody know when the final survey will open? I haven't gotten an e-mail or a link on the VoxBox page on Influenster.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK I want to explain what is going on with my Influenseter to see if anyone has any suggestions.....When it was time to take the mandatory Palmolive  survey, the system wouldn't let me.  It would load the page, but I could not make selections.  I tried 10 times form 4 different phones/computers....Then I got an invite for a voxbox survery.  Same thing happened.....I e mailed them repetedly both times and never heard back.  I used two different e mail addresses I had for them and the on line form.  Now when I sign in, Where is says the programs I have participated in, it says there are none and to keep coming back to get invites....In my activity stream it still shows badges and past activities like checking in boxes, etc.  I have been trying to resolve this for months....When I missed out on the last voxbox I kinda went nuts...I e mailed every address i could find for them which was about 4.  One came back from a bot that it wasnt good....One was the customer service address,  One was for Press inquiries, one was for i forget---maybe to be a sponsor.  I also used the online form.  I tried to find a phone number and was not successful.  Imessaged them on Facebook.  I typed a letter and faxed it (although it didnt go through cause the fax number wasn't working)  I received an email saying my message was received, but never got a response.  I fear my relationship with Influenster has come to an end.  i don't know what else to try.  Any ladies ever experience this or have any other suggestions???? Im desperate!!!!!


 Normally I wouldn't advise this, but you have tried over and over again to contact them through normal channels. You may want to try putting up an irate FB post or Tweet at least once a day until someone gets in contact with you.

I would say to cancel that account and start a new one, but with the issues you've already had, I'm not sure if the new account would recognize the social media accounts you link - it may try to say they're still linked through the old account.

This is my pet peeve with Influenster - when it works, it's great! When it doesn't, NO ONE will reply to help!  Please keep us updated!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry! Have you tried twitter?


 I didn't think of Twitter. I will try it now.  Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally I wouldn't advise this, but you have tried over and over again to contact them through normal channels. You may want to try putting up an irate FB post or Tweet at least once a day until someone gets in contact with you.
> 
> ...


 Just put a NICE post up...I will see if that gets any response before I start my irate posts LOL  Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just put a NICE post up...I will see if that gets any response before I start my irate posts LOL  Thanks for the help!!!!


 Haha anytime!  I actually have problems even writing an irate post... "stern" is about the worst I can do.  All my years in Customer Service means I can't yell at anyone because I know how it feels... 



  When I get mad I start using 5-syllable words instead of curse words, I've found that it works so much better!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my prize a couple of days ago!!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 8, 2013)

I also won this awesome Brand Challenge but haven't received it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kies3285 (Aug 8, 2013)

So I just requested to join Influenster on their site, I was wondering how long does it normally take to get invited?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just requested to join Influenster on their site, I was wondering how long does it normally take to get invited?


Do u need and invite ?? I have 2 left. Private message me your email addy and I will send u one


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use [email protected] They always help. They don't always reply, but they fix the problem. Influenster Admin. usually does nothing, so I stopped e-mailing that address.


 That's who I e-mailed but how do I know it is fixed? I had participated in a few brand challenges and for one I accidentally did the @influentservox instead of @influenster So I re-tweeted and tried to submmit the new link. I e-mailed the link I want to use instead but I have no idea if they did anything.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't think of Twitter. I will try it now.  Thanks!
> ...


 Tried both yesterday. No reply...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone gotten the Secret Brand Challenge or the Tastycake one?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2013)

> > I use [email protected] They always help. They don't always reply, but they fix the problem. Influenster Admin. usually does nothing, so I stopped e-mailing that address.
> 
> 
> That's who I e-mailed but how do I know it is fixed? I had participated in a few brand challenges and for one I accidentally did the @influentservox instead of @influenster So I re-tweeted and tried to submmit the new link. I e-mailed the link I want to use instead but I have no idea if they did anything.


 My issues were my name and my date of birth. The dropdown box wouldn't scroll to click my DOB and Influenster Admin. kept changing my name when I did a pre-qualify survey. Influenster Support fixed both. But those were things I see on my account when I log in. I did submit the wrong link for Instagram when I posted my Palmolive pic. I e-mailed Support. I guess I don't know if they changed it, but I assume they did. Make sure your name, Influenster ID, and e-mail address are in every request, or they won't do anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

Got an email saying I was a brand challenge winner for the Kiss badge in the something blue box. I think that was the one everyone got if they did it but love getting free stuff regardless


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been a member of influenster for about a week or so.  

*updates*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kies3285 (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my invite! cant wait to get started!!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone that completed the brand challenge for the Rimmel mascara receive their goodies yet? I'm not sure how long it usually takes but if I remember correctly, everyone that completed it was getting the prizes.


----------



## Kies3285 (Aug 9, 2013)

So some questions... now that I'm all signed up I am filling out surveys and I have a few badges. But what do I do now, just keep filling out surveys? I am slightly confused


----------



## korsis (Aug 9, 2013)

> So some questions... now that I'm all signed up I am filling out surveys and I have a few badges. But what do I do now, just keep filling out surveys? I am slightly confusedÂ


I'm a member since a couple weeks and still confused! Lol! Yes, fill out the surveys, get expert badges, lifestyle badges and also write reviews for products! Connect all your social networks you are using! Sometimes I get a survey with email. Haven't qualified for a voxbox or anything yet and my score is 68...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 9, 2013)

I guess I spoke too soon on not getting my brand challenge prize from Osis..

Just got it today!! 





inside were some amazing products from them!!

Also a brush and a travel bag and catalogue book.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I spoke too soon on not getting my brand challenge prize from Osis..
> 
> ...


 Congrats that's a great prize!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got an email that I'll be getting the paradise voxbox. So excited! This is my first one


----------



## korsis (Aug 14, 2013)

> Just got an email that I'll be getting the paradise voxbox. So excited! This is my first one


Congrats!!! I want one too!


----------



## Totem (Aug 14, 2013)

Got the Paradise VoxBox too. Anyone remember the survey questions? I think insoles were mentioned.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that I'll be getting the paradise voxbox. So excited! This is my first one


 


> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Paradise VoxBox too. Anyone remember the survey questions? I think insoles were mentioned.


 Congrats, ladies!   I hope it's an awesome box for all of you!

(also, I got a survey JUST about insoles a few weeks ago... has anyone heard back about that one?  I don't think it was for this Voxbox...)


----------



## jayeme (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who qualified! No email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Out of curiosity, those that are qualifying for VoxBoxes, what are your scores?


----------



## jeriahcisneros (Aug 14, 2013)

current eyeshadow, hair brush, facial cleaner, insoles and Olay Effects


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 14, 2013)

Has any one received there prize or email for the impress badge for the spring fever box. It says all badge holders will receive a prize but i haven't heard anything.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

I....I.....I just got an email for a pre-survey for an upcoming VoxBox.......::SHOCK::


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got my very first survey for the goodlife vox box. Pre-qualification survey.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I....I.....I just got an email for a pre-survey for an upcoming VoxBox.......::SHOCK::


Lots of questions about liquid bandages?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my very first survey for the goodlife vox box. Pre-qualification survey.


 Awesome!  Good luck!!!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I....I.....I just got an email for a pre-survey for an upcoming VoxBox.......::SHOCK::


 Yay!  Hope you get in!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lots of questions about liquid bandages?


yup lol


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 14, 2013)

I am BEYOND pissed right now!!!!The other day, I posted about how my influenster hasn't been working and I haven't been able to take surveys for months...I missed out on the last voxbox because I couldn't take the pre qualifying survey...I had been e mailing Influenster for MONTHS and never got a response.  I dont know why I never thought to do it before, but you nice ladies suggested I post on their FB page till I got an answer.  That did the trick!!!!  So for days I have been e mailing back and forth and they haven't even been addressing the issue.  Like LITERALLY---kept talking about badges disappearing when programs close....so I finally said "I have been talking to you for three days and you aren't addressing my problem AT ALL!  I can't take surveys.  I missed out on a vox box....no one is answering me!!!" (and on top of that there was none of that "Im sorry you are having this problem" customer service stuff) and whoever is answering for them had the nerve to respond and say "TIANNA, I know you are mad, but I have personally responded to a few of your support emails.  There is nothing else we can do to help you.  In the future use google chrome to access the surveys."  That was verbatim!!!!  (not to mention that the email before that i sent wasnt verbatim, and I took care to word it very nicely so I wouldn't seem aggressive and that I had previously told her that I tried many computers and different browsers.)  This is the worse customer service I have experienced in a long time and I am SOOOOOOO mad right now!!! 



  &lt;&lt;~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Thats me!

Here is my final Response (Before 'un-liking' the Influenster page)

"Wow I'm not sure what the attitude is about. I'm not overly upset, I'm just trying to fully explain what the issue is since I have been talking to you for days and you are not addressing it AT ALL. So basically I have been wasting my time cause I still have no resolution. I have tried from my phone and many different computers and browsers. I guarantee you I have never received one response to my countless e mails. And if you had "personally responded to a few of my support emails" you wouldn't have had to ask me for my info and to explain what was going on, since you would have already known. But lets pretend you have responded, I would love for you to forward those responses to me. Wow. I wasn't mad before but now I am. What horrible customer service! Not only do I not have a solution or response to my issue, but you are basically calling me a liar and insulting me on top of it. I would write a letter or do something to take this issue further, but from what I have learned, I'm sure it will not be addressed. So ironically, I will use the very means you are encouraging us to use to promote the companies you represent- the Internet. I will join the countless others complaining about influenster on message boards. What a great ending to this nightmare. Now that I have pretty much put the nail In the coffin to ensure I never receive another vox box, I wish you the best. In the future I recommend that you try to assist your users with their issues instead of insulting them. I'm not going to sacrifice my self worth for a box of drug store products. Take care."   Thanks for Listening girls!!! --END RANT--


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that I'll be getting the paradise voxbox. So excited! This is my first one


 Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Paradise VoxBox too. Anyone remember the survey questions? I think insoles were mentioned.


 Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my very first survey for the goodlife vox box. Pre-qualification survey.


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I....I.....I just got an email for a pre-survey for an upcoming VoxBox.......::SHOCK::


 Hope both of you get in!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am BEYOND pissed right now!!!!The other day, I posted about how my influenster hasn't been working and I haven't been able to take surveys for months...I missed out on the last voxbox because I couldn't take the pre qualifying survey...I had been e mailing Influenster for MONTHS and never got a response.  I dont know why I never thought to do it before, but you nice ladies suggested I post on their FB page till I got an answer.  That did the trick!!!!  So for days I have been e mailing back and forth and they haven't even been addressing the issue.  Like LITERALLY---kept talking about badges disappearing when programs close....so I finally said "I have been talking to you for three days and you aren't addressing my problem AT ALL!  I can't take surveys.  I missed out on a vox box....no one is answering me!!!" (and on top of that there was none of that "Im sorry you are having this problem" customer service stuff) and whoever is answering for them had the nerve to respond and say "TIANNA, I know you are mad, but I have personally responded to a few of your support emails.  There is nothing else we can do to help you.  In the future use google chrome to access the surveys."  That was verbatim!!!!  (not to mention that the email before that i sent wasnt verbatim, and I took care to word it very nicely so I wouldn't seem aggressive and that I had previously told her that I tried many computers and different browsers.)  This is the worse customer service I have experienced in a long time and I am SOOOOOOO mad right now!!!
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear you had such a horrible experience with them.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Congrats to everyone who qualified! No email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Out of curiosity, those that are qualifying for VoxBoxes, what are your scores?


 I got an email saying I'm getting the Paradise Voxbox. I'm really surprised I got picked my score is only 38.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I....I.....I just got an email for a pre-survey for an upcoming VoxBox.......::SHOCK::





> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my very first survey for the goodlife vox box. Pre-qualification survey.


 I got this pre-survey too! I was JUST saying today how bummed I was that I never got any e-mails from Influenster, even though I try to be active on their site. Apparently they are listening! 





Kind of wish it wasn't something dealing with dietary supplements and bandages, buuuut hey.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this pre-survey too! I was JUST saying today how bummed I was that I never got any e-mails from Influenster, even though I try to be active on their site. Apparently they are listening!
> ...


That's crazy we both got a VoxBox pre-survey AND qualified for L'Oreal study! TWINSIES!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's crazy we both got a VoxBox pre-survey AND qualified for L'Oreal study! TWINSIES!


 Haha I was just thinking that! Today is definitely our day.


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

> I got an email saying I'm getting the Paradise Voxbox. I'm really surprised I got picked my score is only 38.


Congrats! My score is 68 and I'm getting no love from influenster... :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! My score is 68 and I'm getting no love from influenster... :-(


 I'm at 68 too!

 never got ANYTHING from them since I signed up in April, but I logged in yesterday &amp; did some new surveys that were out there (one was about running) and then BAM, a few hours later I had a pre-qual survey for a voxbox! I'm guessing it might have just been a coincidence...but check for new surveys just in case, if you haven't already! Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear you had such a horrible experience with them.


 Thank you!  I am really disappointed because I truly love Influenster and dedicated a lot of time to actually following through on the tasks instead of just getting free stuff to ensure that the program worked the way it was supposed to.....


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

> I'm at 68 too! Â never got ANYTHING from them since I signed up in April, but I logged in yesterday &amp; did some new surveys that were out there (one was about running) and then BAM, a few hours later I had a pre-qual survey for a voxbox! I'm guessing it might have just been a coincidence...but check for new surveys just in case, if you haven't already! Will keep my fingers crossed for youÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you that is sweet of you but I just logged in: nothing for me! ðŸ˜¢


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

OH! In my spam folder was a prequal. for the goodlife voxbox!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  I am really disappointed because I truly love Influenster and dedicated a lot of time to actually following through on the tasks instead of just getting free stuff to ensure that the program worked the way it was supposed to.....


 I feel you! I have by the way not heard back from twitter or FB from them regarding never getting an asnwer about my brand challenges. This really stinks.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am getting a paradise box, I haven't heard from influenster in forever!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a paradise box, I haven't heard from influenster in forever!


 Me too pretty exciting!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 15, 2013)

I got this today. Erm, my name is not Laura, but that is the name on the e-mail they sent me. My name in my Influenster account is still correct, so I'm not worried, but ... Hi Laura, The MANDATORY survey for the Glamour Look VoxBox by MaryKayÂ® is now open! We've had a great time hearing your feedback and now we want your final word. REMEMBER: If you do not complete the survey, you will not be eligible for future programs. The survey will close Friday, August 23 at 6pm ET. In exchange for your complimentary product all we ask is that you take our survey and give us your 100% honest opinions. To do so: 1. Log in to your account 2. Find the MaryKayÂ® badge on your profile 3. Select the survey under Mandatory Tasks to begin


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Crap. Wrong thread. :-/


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 15, 2013)

> I got into the nerf hoop and the kre-o blocks. Both of my kids are gonna be doing a happy dance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Buuuuut, I want beauty products dammit!! Here's the programs I've been in since February when I joined. KRE-O Cityville Invasion August 7, 2013 October 2, 2013 NERF Cyber Hoop August 2, 2013 September 26, 2013 Dr. Schollâ€™s® Massaging Gel® Insoles May 13, 2013 July 8, 2013 AMDRO® PowerFlex® Pest &amp; Weed System April 22, 2013 June 17, 2013 Got2b POWDER'ful April 3, 2013 May 29, 2013 Children's Claritin® March 11, 2013 May 23, 2013 Quaker Up February 11, 2013 April 8, 2013


 Are these bzz campaigns? I've been in some of the same ones as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Are these bzz campaigns? I've been in some of the same ones as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol yes. I posted in the wrong thread. Oops


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 15, 2013)

> I got this today. Erm, my name is not Laura, but that is the name on the e-mail they sent me. My name in my Influenster account is still correct, so I'm not worried, but ... Hi Laura, The MANDATORY survey for the Glamour Look VoxBox by MaryKayÂ® is now open! We've had a great time hearing your feedback and now we want your final word. REMEMBER: If you do not complete the survey, you will not be eligible for future programs. The survey will close Friday, August 23 at 6pm ET. In exchange for your complimentary product all we ask is that you take our survey and give us your 100% honest opinions. To do so: 1. Log in to your account 2. Find the MaryKayÂ® badge on your profile 3. Select the survey under Mandatory Tasks to begin


Mine said Laura too. Influenster OBVIOUSLY has some issues. Many issues.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at 68 too!
> 
> never got ANYTHING from them since I signed up in April, but I logged in yesterday &amp; did some new surveys that were out there (one was about running) and then BAM, a few hours later I had a pre-qual survey for a voxbox! I'm guessing it might have just been a coincidence...but check for new surveys just in case, if you haven't already! Will keep my fingers crossed for you


Yeah this is the first VoxBox I've ever prequalified for. I think I signed up back in April too, however, there was no rhyme or reason for me for getting this email, I haven't logged in in quite a while. I was disheartened from lack of VoxBox LOL


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 15, 2013)

I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice! I wonder how hard the gradient will be.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


 Ooh pretty!  I wonder if we all get the same color nail polish?


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 15, 2013)

I have no idea! I haven't seen anyone post about this at all. I was wondering the same thing,lol.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got this today. Erm, my name is not Laura, but that is the name on the e-mail they sent me. My name in my Influenster account is still correct, so I'm not worried, but ...
> 
> Hi Laura,
> ...


 I got the same thing my name is also not Laura.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


 Congrats!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


 Ooh!  I can't wait for mine to get here.  I hope it is a pretty color like your's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know yet if I qualified for the goodlife voxbox but I sure hope its not just bandages! Lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


 Just got mine in the mail!  Same polish colors, so I won't bother to post a pic.  But it might be nail time tonight!  The gradation kit looks fun!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh!  I can't wait for mine to get here.  I hope it is a pretty color like your's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I got it in silver, pretty excited to try it out!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kiss Brand Prize today!


 oh nice! Congrats!


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 16, 2013)

Am i the only one who didn't get an email saying I won the impress nail challenge. It said all badge holders would get a prize pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am i the only one who didn't get an email saying I won the impress nail challenge. It said all badge holders would get a prize pack.


 Uh-oh!  Check to see if you have the Brand Challenge badge listed in your badges.  If it's in there, then send an email asking about it!  (Also, leave a message on their FB and/or Twitter page.  I've yet to get a reply to any email they send, but they'll get back to you on FB!)


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my Kiss badge prize today!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Kiss badge prize today!


 Ooh, the silver is nice!  The middle color looks awfully dark for a gradation though!  If you don't mind sharing, will you post a pic when you do your mani?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone else who participated in the rimmel London lash accelerator box box not been notified of winning. Weren't all badge holders supposed to win the little lot of lipstick and other things? I still haven't been notified about it.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 19, 2013)

anyone have any ideas on what could be in the paradise box?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else who participated in the rimmel London lash accelerator box box not been notified of winning. Weren't all badge holders supposed to win the little lot of lipstick and other things? I still haven't been notified about it.


 I asked the same thing a few pages back. Yes, everyone was supposed to get the Rimmel goodies for completing the challenge. I haven't heard or seen anything.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 20, 2013)

I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 20, 2013)

> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


 Me too!! I wonder what's in it? I'm still super confused by influenster but excited to get this box so maybe I'll be able to figure it out lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


Oh my goodness, YES, ME TOO!!!! ::shock, awe::



So excited!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


 


> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!! I wonder what's in it? I'm still super confused by influenster but excited to get this box so maybe I'll be able to figure it out lol!


 
Enjoy!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


 Same here! Hope it's good!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, YES, ME TOO!!!! ::shock, awe::
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! Hope it's good!


 Awww, yay!  So happy you guys are all finally getting a Voxbox!  That's awesome!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've only ever got one, the something blue voxbox. Wonder what determines who gets what box?


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 20, 2013)

There are a couple of spoilers up on Influenster's Facebook page for the Good Life VoxBox (I got in too!)


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay! My first voxbox!!!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay I got in on the good life voxbox too. Is this the one we had to answer all the questions about bandages?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm in too ran straight over to see who else was in. This is my first box ever! Just joined this month.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like its Greek yoghurt bars and liquid bandages in the goodlife voxbox. Hopefully something in the beauty area too?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Oooooooh where's the sneak peak?


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

On Facebook!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Figures lol I don't have FB anymore


----------



## jeriahcisneros (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone received tracking information about the paradise voxbox?


----------



## DeSha (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email saying I got the good life voxbox!!!! My first one!!! I thought hell would freeze over first lol


 Me too!! I am excited to see what's in it.

Looks like this is going to be an active thread for sometime. :=)


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Has anyone received tracking information about the paradise voxbox?


 I saw this picture of the Paradise VoxBox on Facebook. I'm supposed to get it. This is my first VoxBox so I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get tracking for it or not.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> I saw this picture of the Paradise VoxBox on Facebook. I'm supposed to get it. This is my first VoxBox so I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get tracking for it or not.


looks awesome! I'm jealous cause I think we do not get beauty items in the goodlife voxbox...


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 20, 2013)

> I saw this picture of the Paradise VoxBox on Facebook. I'm supposed to get it. This is my first VoxBox so I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get tracking for it or not.


 Ooooh my daughter has a Tangle Teezer brush and it is seriously amazing! It looks like Goody has a version now lol!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this picture of the Paradise VoxBox on Facebook. I'm supposed to get it. This is my first VoxBox so I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get tracking for it or not.


I will be getting this one too.  The other boxes, I have received the tracking after the box is here already and not always do they send tracking.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this picture of the Paradise VoxBox on Facebook. I'm supposed to get it. This is my first VoxBox so I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get tracking for it or not.


wow looks good! excited about the olay thing since they sent me the kit with the small sample of that wash, and the tangflex for your hair?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 21, 2013)

Also in for The Good Life box! My first one


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also in for The Good Life box! My first one






You're following me! Are you my secret twin?! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats to all those getting boxes!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha only logical explanation!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm so excited to be getting my first voxbox.  _I am getting the good life box!_

_Anyone have any clue as to how long it takes to receive these?_

_Also, if you get one box.. do well with it and review/promote the items to their satisfaction... is it really more likely you will get other boxes in the future? Or is it totally random?_

_I'm worried that now that I got this box I won't get any others ... lol _


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 21, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad so many people are getting the good life box! I stopped logging in to influenster because it perplexed me and there were no results so I was kinda shocked to see the email. How the heck do they choose people?! I'm intrigued...


----------



## korsis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok, so far we get greek yogurt bars, liquid badages and diet pills in our goodlife voxbox. Still fingers crossed for some beauty items PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE INFLUENSTER!!! It sounds maybe not thankful but I would have preferred the paradise voxbox...


----------



## korsis (Aug 22, 2013)

> Ok, so far we get greek yogurt bars, liquid badages and diet pills in our goodlife voxbox. Still fingers crossed for some beauty items PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE INFLUENSTER!!! It sounds maybe not thankful but I would have preferred the paradise voxbox...:icon_wink


Next reveal: a painkiller. Gosh I so wanted a paradise voxbox! The goodlife voxbox looks like a first aid case lol!!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## jeriahcisneros (Aug 23, 2013)

I received my tracking number for paradise voxbox. I'm very surprised that I get voxboxes. My influenster score is only 30. I do not use any social media so that's why my score doesn't go up. I have been a member for one year and I have gotten 3 voxboxes. Do y'all receive more than that on average? My expert badge scores range from 46-58.


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jeriahcisneros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my tracking number for paradise voxbox. I'm very surprised that I get voxboxes. My influenster score is only 30. I do not use any social media so that's why my score doesn't go up. I have been a member for one year and I have gotten 3 voxboxes. Do y'all receive more than that on average? My expert badge scores range from 46-58.


 Maybe you fit the right type of person those brands want to market to. My score was in the 60s or 70s last I checked, and I think I've gotten 3 or 4 boxes.


----------



## korsis (Aug 23, 2013)

> I received my tracking number for paradise voxbox. I'm very surprised that I get voxboxes. My influenster score is only 30. I do not use any social media so that's why my score doesn't go up. I have been a member for one year and I have gotten 3 voxboxes. Do y'all receive more than that on average? My expert badge scores range from 46-58.


3 voxboxes is awesome! Did you expect more than that? My score is 68 and I'm getting my first voxbox!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next reveal: a painkiller. Gosh I so wanted a paradise voxbox! The goodlife voxbox looks like a first aid case lol!!! ðŸ˜‰


 Hahaha it really does! Still super excited to get my first one...I'm hoping if this one goes well, they'll give me other ones.


----------



## korsis (Aug 23, 2013)

> Hahaha it really does! Still super excited to get my first one...I'm hoping if this one goes well, they'll give me other ones.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


True, it's like a test to get next time the better box. Lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 23, 2013)

Are we supposed to receive tracking numbers for the voxboxes?


----------



## jeriahcisneros (Aug 23, 2013)

> Maybe you fit the right type of person those brands want to market to. My score was in the 60s or 70s last I checked, and I think I've gotten 3 or 4 boxes.


 That could be it. I just know that social media is a big part of of influenster.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2013)

> Are we supposed to receive tracking numbers for the voxboxes?


 Usually I get a tracking email AFTER I get the actual Voxbox, but yes, they do send one!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha it really does! Still super excited to get my first one...I'm hoping if this one goes well, they'll give me other ones.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Usually I get a tracking email AFTER I get the actual Voxbox, but yes, they do send one!


 Thanks for letting me know. I guess it will just be a surprise when I get it!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

My good life box came today. I'm on my ipad and don't know how to do a spoiler.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My good life box came today. I'm on my ipad and don't know how to do a spoiler.


 Ohhh exciting!! Did you get tracking for yours, or did it just show up?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

It just showed up. I recd the email I think 2 days ago.


----------



## korsis (Aug 24, 2013)

> It just showed up. I recd the email I think 2 days ago.


Oh wow! Already! Good thing we get diet pills to burn off the bars and cookies! Lol that's the good life I guess! ðŸªðŸ«ðŸ’Š


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Yup lol


----------



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

I received an email last week that I'm suppose to receive a Good Life VoxBox!  Super excited to receive my first Voxbox, but not sure what I'm suppose to do.  I haven't been on influenster for a while, so I'm going to check it again.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 25, 2013)

As I sit and wait for my Good Life VoxBox to arrive, I stumbled across more deets about what is in the box. *Warning* what I found was a full review so if you don't want to know what is is the box or do not want to see pictures, then don't click the spoiler!!!

So I found this website and the post is dated Aug. 25 (today). So that made me think my VoxBox must be coming sometime this week (fingers crossed). Anyway, the blogger gives a full account of what is in the VoxBox and posts pictures too. I am actually super excited about the items and there are several I know I can't wait to test/use.

http://www.imnotskinny.com/2013/08/the-good-life-voxbox-review-goodvoxbox.html


----------



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As I sit and wait for my Good Life VoxBox to arrive, I stumbled across more deets about what is in the box. *Warning* what I found was a full review so if you don't want to know what is is the box or do not want to see pictures, then don't click the spoiler!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a prequalifying survey this weekend. Apparently for some kind of cheese Vox Box. If I qualify they're supposed to send vouchers for free products since, well... it's cheese.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a prequalifying survey this weekend. Apparently for some kind of cheese Vox Box. If I qualify they're supposed to send vouchers for free products since, well... it's cheese.


 This would be infinitely better if it was a whole box of cheese!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a prequalifying survey this weekend. Apparently for some kind of cheese Vox Box. If I qualify they're supposed to send vouchers for free products since, well... it's cheese.


 Same here. Let's see if I get it as this would be my first Vox Box. Not the most fun one, but I do love cheese


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got an email that I won the Mary Kay brand challenge! I was putting off that review (an honestly kinda did a crap job) but finally gave in and did it last week. Glad I did!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that I won the Mary Kay brand challenge! I was putting off that review (an honestly kinda did a crap job) but finally gave in and did it last week. Glad I did!


 That is so awesome! Congrats!  



  Do you remember what the prize is for the challenge?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that I won the Mary Kay brand challenge! I was putting off that review (an honestly kinda did a crap job) but finally gave in and did it last week. Glad I did!


 Congrats!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 26, 2013)

It was a lipstick or gloss, but the email looked like you get both. So I am not 100% sure. Either way I'm happy!


----------



## korsis (Aug 26, 2013)

> I just got an email that I won the Mary Kay brand challenge! I was putting off that review (an honestly kinda did a crap job) but finally gave in and did it last week. Glad I did!


Oh congrats! That's so awesome!!!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 26, 2013)

LOL, I got an email earlier today giving me the shipping deets on my Good Life Vox Box. Lo and behold, tonight the box was delivered to me!

Great items and I look forward to using and reviewing them all!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 27, 2013)

I got mine today too. Email and box.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 27, 2013)

fyi, I think they sent out the emails for the sinful nail badge challenge winners yesterday- a friend of mine won!!! It's weird because it looks like you can still complete tasks for the sunkissed box- i'm surprised they already are sending out brand challenge winners! 

also- i guess they haven't sent emails yet about the rimmel brand challenge winners. I think it's taking them a long time because everyone who completes the tasks is getting quite the prize package and it's taking a long time to verify everyone's tasks. 

I hope i didn't screw anything up and I get it!!!


----------



## jeriahcisneros (Aug 27, 2013)

I received 2 paradise voxboxes!! Both addressed to me. The only difference is that one of the cards that comes with the box that has the list of items, doesn't have the suave oil on it but all 5 items are in both boxes.


----------



## korsis (Aug 27, 2013)

> I received 2 paradise voxboxes!! Both addressed to me. The only difference is that one of the cards that comes with the box that has the list of items, doesn't have the suave oil on it but all 5 items are in both boxes.


That's funny! I so would have loved to get that paradise voxbox...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 27, 2013)

Woohoo!  I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner!  Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other.  Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep!

This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else.  I hope I get into something soon!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi everyone in Influenster land. Since I never received reply from Influenster regarding the brand challenges - has anyone heard back about the Sunkissed voxbox?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner!  Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other.  Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep!
> 
> This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else.  I hope I get into something soon!


 Congrats! Let us know what you are getting!


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner!  Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other.  Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep!
> 
> This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else.  I hope I get into something soon!


 Congratulations!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner!  Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other.  Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep!
> 
> This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else.  I hope I get into something soon!


 Yay!  Go you!  




  I hope that there's a miracle and the gloss AND lipstick show up in your prize box!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 27, 2013)

> Woohoo! Â I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner! Â Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other. Â Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep! This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else. Â I hope I get into something soon!


 Congratulations! I hope you get both! =)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  I am a Mary Kay brand challenge winner!  Interestingly, the email made it sound like I get BOTH the lipstick and lip gloss, but the influenster page was clear that brand challenge winners get one or the other.  Can't wait to see what shows up on my doorstep!
> 
> This is the second brand challenge I've won in a row, and yet Influenster hasn't picked me for anything else.  I hope I get into something soon!


 Congrats!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I didn't get an e-mail about winning the Mary Kay brand challenge. Yesterday I got one thanking me for my participation and this morning there's one saying get 3 people to sign up and connect their social media and automatically qualify for a future VoxBox.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I didn't get an e-mail about winning the Mary Kay brand challenge. Yesterday I got one thanking me for my participation and this morning there's one saying get 3 people to sign up and connect their social media and automatically qualify for a future VoxBox.


 All of my swap groups on Facebook are obnoxious right now with posts begging people to join Influenster.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> Well, I didn't get an e-mail about winning the Mary Kay brand challenge. Yesterday I got one thanking me for my participation and this morning there's one saying get 3 people to sign up and connect their social media and automatically qualify for a future VoxBox.


I got that mail too. I wonder if my points will suffer if the 3 people are not as involved as I am?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a reminder - while Influenster is a free program and referrals do not earn you compensation with money the fact is that attempting to recruit members from MUT to be sent an invite still falls under the "No affiliate/referral links". Posts such as "I have XXX referrals! Who wants one?" is simply not allowed and will be removed.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that mail too. I wonder if my points will suffer if the 3 people are not as involved as I am?


 I honestly don't even know who I would want to invite. i hope not inviting people does not disqualify you completely from getting future boxes...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't even know who I would want to invite. i hope not inviting people does not disqualify you completely from getting future boxes...


 I agree! Most my friends already are a part of influenster.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm actually kind of irritated by this new referral system since it seems that if you don't refer people you won't get the next voxbox and it'll hurt your chances for future ones. From the email:



> Announcing the Influenster Nation Invitational: Members who invite 3 (or more) friends who become active members of Influenster will automatically qualify into an upcoming VoxBox program relevant to their lifestyle.


 [SIZE=10pt]The Influenster Invitational will end [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Friday, September 6. [/SIZE]*

I see this in my profile:


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2013)

I asked, they answered.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually kind of irritated by this new referral system since it seems that if you don't refer people you won't get the next voxbox and it'll hurt your chances for future ones. From the email:
> 
> I see this in my profile:


 I am irritated by it as well. It says though that this invitation thing is until Sept 6th so I hope it is a one time thing, maybe?Where do you see the box you posted on the bottom? I am on my phone and don't see anything like that. I am probably looking at the wrong place, though. Also, my score has not changed in a while although I received two badges of the brand challenges and would hope that counts for something.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked, they answered.


 So otherwise we do not qualify anymore? I will try to find your post on FB.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 30, 2013)

> > Well, I didn't get an e-mail about winning the Mary Kay brand challenge. Yesterday I got one thanking me for my participation and this morning there's one saying get 3 people to sign up and connect their social media and automatically qualify for a future VoxBox.
> 
> 
> All of my swap groups on Facebook are obnoxious right now with posts begging people to join Influenster.Â


 I'm not inviting people. Period. I'm afraid they'll be like the idiots who post 2-word reviews that say "Love it" and don't even actually review the product or the ones who post "I want to try those shoes so bad" in the one Asics (or it might be Adidas) review section. Those seriously tick me off. And it looks like Influenster gives them credit for crap like that.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> So otherwise we do not qualify anymore? I will try to find your post on FB.


I think they mean only 1 voxbox, not all upcoming voxboxes.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone get the ZonePerfect and/or Nonni's badge challenges? I think this might be connected to those that got the GoodLife Vox Box, although I could be wrong.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> Anyone get the ZonePerfect and/or Nonni's badge challenges? I think this might be connected to those that got the GoodLife Vox Box, although I could be wrong. Â


Yes, I got them! I did everything with the Nonni challenge. I did not like the Greek yogurt bars so I don't think I'm doing the brand challenge for perfect zone!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not inviting people. Period. I'm afraid they'll be like the idiots who post 2-word reviews that say "Love it" and don't even actually review the product or the ones who post "I want to try those shoes so bad" in the one Asics (or it might be Adidas) review section. Those seriously tick me off. And it looks like Influenster gives them credit for crap like that.


 hahaha I am glad I am not the only one who really doe snot like the "I really want to try these" or "this looks so pretty" or "this sounds disgusting" reviews. Not really a review in my opinion. I don't know that my friends would do that but I only have two friends who would be interested spending time on influenster.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I got them! I did everything with the Nonni challenge. I did not like the Greek yogurt bars so I don't think I'm doing the brand challenge for perfect zone!


 Awesome! I am not on FB or Instagram so I feel like that really puts me at a disadvantage. But I try to do everything else. I will finish them both over the weekend. Gotta take some pics and upload them.

I really would like to win the thinADDICTIVES prize though. Wishful thinking


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 30, 2013)

So... I'm getting the Vox Box O' Cheese! One small (large) problem though. I can't log in to Influenster. It does not recognize my username or email address at all.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm pretty new to Influenster- I've essentially connected my social media and that's it.  I guess I'm a little confused on how it works?  I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!  I qualified for the cheese voxbox, which looks interesting if nothing else!  I like cheese a lot!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm getting the cheese vox box as well. Kinda neat. Love me some cheese. Would love to invite my friends but I don't think they would review or do anything on there. Maybe if I took a pic when I got my free stuff they would be more inclined.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think what people do makes a difference to one's own score. I invited two people in the past who never did a single thing on their accounts and nothing ever dropped.


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am irritated by it as well. It says though that this invitation thing is until Sept 6th so I hope it is a one time thing, maybe?Where do you see the box you posted on the bottom? I am on my phone and don't see anything like that. I am probably looking at the wrong place, though. Also, my score has not changed in a while although I received two badges of the brand challenges and would hope that counts for something.


 The email does state that if you invite at least 3 people that become active member you will automatically qualify into an upcoming voxbox, which I have interpreted as you do not need to do the pre-qualifying survey. If you do not invite 3 people that become active members, you may or may not get the pre-qualifying survey.


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm getting the Sargento Cheese VoxBox. It's kind of funny that I'm getting excited for cheese, but I do love cheese and I also love Sagento cheese, so its kind of a win win for me


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I'm getting the Sargento Cheese VoxBox. It's kind of funny that I'm getting excited for cheese, but I do love cheese and I also love Sagento cheese, so its kind of a win win for me


 I'm jealous! O want cheese!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it!


 I still do this...


----------



## Yeti (Aug 30, 2013)

I just got in on the cheese box too!



  This is the first thing I have qualified for so I am pretty excited.  Well, and I love cheese so that helps, lol!  MissTrix, I hope you get your log in worked out!


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> Hi guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm pretty new to Influenster- I've essentially connected my social media and that's it. Â I guess I'm a little confused on how it works? Â I'm sure I'll get the hang of it! Â I qualified for the cheese voxbox, which looks interesting if nothing else! Â I like cheese a lot!


Look for the expert and life stage badges- you will have a ton of surveys there waiting for you! ;-)


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look for the expert and life stage badges- you will have a ton of surveys there waiting for you! ;-)


 Ooh thanks!  Just did one.. this might be a bad way to spend the holiday weekend!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 30, 2013)

> > Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it! :rolleyes1:
> 
> 
> I still do this...


 I still do this, too. I buy a 2-pound block of Cabot Cheddar every month and nibble a chunk just about every day. Not the healthiest snack, but it tastes sooo good.


----------



## Totem (Aug 30, 2013)

Apparently I'm celebrating Latina culture with my Paradise box. Guess I can add some Latina flair to my pics then. lol I think I'd rather have the diet pills from the Goodlife box since I'm Moroccan oil'd,  Dr. Sholl'd and Olay'd out!


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> Apparently I'm celebrating Latina culture with my Paradise box. Guess I can add some Latina flair to my pics then. lol I think I'd rather have the diet pills from the Goodlife box since I'm Moroccan oil'd,Â  Dr. Sholl'd and Olay'd out! Â


That's funny cause I would have loved the paradise voxbox!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it!


 Not silly at all!!



 Cheese is great


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So otherwise we do not qualify anymore? I will try to find your post on FB.
> I think they mean only 1 voxbox, not all upcoming voxboxes. I hope so, I have only gotten one box so far but I would hate to miss out because my friends don't sign up.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it!


 I love cheese too, every time we go food shopping we bring home 2 to 3 different cheeses to try. The hubby and I are definitely cheese addicts.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## korsis (Aug 31, 2013)

1st day on garcinia cambogia! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 31, 2013)

Cause what I did last night.....bought a block of cheddar cheese at the grocery store! Mmmmmmm......I need a little mousey smiley LOL! ::nibble::


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 31, 2013)

> > > > Is it silly that I really want some cheese? LOL I love cheese! When I was young, my cousins and I use to cut off hunks of cheese from a huge cheddar block that my Grandma would always buy and just nibble on it! :rolleyes1:
> > >
> > >
> > > I still do this...
> ...


 That's true. No high-fructose corn syrup, either, and cheese is awesome with wheat crackers, 'cause fiber is good, but I hate how the crackers taste by themselves. For me, cheese makes everything better.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 1st day on garcinia cambogia! ðŸ˜œ


I am starting tomorrow. I have heard so many good things, so hopefully it works (along with everything else I do).


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Not silly at all!! :smileno: Â Cheese is great


 A friend gave my husband a 3 pound block of Irish cheddar fir his birthday yesterday because we both just hack off pieces.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not silly at all!!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 4, 2013)

> pair that with some good bacon and it sounds like the perfect birthday present!!!


 Lol there was wine but no bacon.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheese Box out for delivery!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jealous!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Behold, the cheese box!
 









What's that inside the box, you ask? Why it's an insulated string cheese keeper, of course! XD


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2013)

Aww man I can't see anything.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww man I can't see anything.

Something weird is going on with the site. I can't see the spoiler link either but the pics are in the "recent images in this thread" section.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Behold, the cheese box!
 









What's that inside the box, you ask? Why it's an insulated string cheese keeper, of course! XD
I *LOVE* that cheese holder!  It's adorable!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 5, 2013)

I was wondering what they would send !!! lol!!!

Love it, thanks for the photo!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 5, 2013)

Samesies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not a big cheese stick person, but I like Sargento a lot- much more than other cheeses!



Spoiler


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2013)

I see them now! Mine should be here soon. Just in time for when I go back to work and have to brown bag it.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Behold, the cheese box!
 









What's that inside the box, you ask? Why it's an insulated string cheese keeper, of course! XD

I would have loved that box!


----------



## summerflood (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got this email:

Quote: Hi Summer,

We're pleased to announce that you've successfuly unlocked the Rimmel Badge from the Rimmel London Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara program! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a prize pack from Rimmel London packed full of BB creams, lip glosses, eyeliners and MORE!
Haha! I was wondering when those would go out! If I remember correctly, everyone that did the challenge gets this prize, right?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am annoyed with Influenster -- I keep posting reviews and attempting to get my numbers up, but it seems to do no good. Tips? Advice? Thoughts?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Wish I could help you but I'm just about ready to give up on Influenster entirely. My account is completely jacked up. I got my cheese VoxBox but now I can't check it in because it doesn't show up on my account. Last week I couldn't even log on and before that my badge page was glitched and wouldn't even show up. They have the WORST support I have ever dealt with. They never responded to a single trouble ticket I submitted or answered my tweets asking for help. I think I might just take my free cheese and go home.


----------



## korsis (Sep 9, 2013)

> I am annoyed with Influenster -- I keep posting reviews and attempting to get my numbers up, but it seems to do no good. Tips? Advice? Thoughts?


did you connect your social networks? Do you have expert badges and life stage badges?


----------



## korsis (Sep 9, 2013)

> I just got this email: Haha! I was wondering when those would go out!Â If I remember correctly, everyone that did the challenge gets this prize, right?


Oooh! That sounds nice!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 9, 2013)

I have unlocked life stage badges, but they don't show up under my badges.  It's been well over a month.  My scores for the expert badges seem decent, though.  They go up at random - usually a week between any changes. There is nothing under my fun file - just a keep on tryin' statement.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have unlocked life stage badges, but they don't show up under my badges.  It's been well over a month.  My scores for the expert badges seem decent, though.  They go up at random - usually a week between any changes. There is nothing under my fun file - just a keep on tryin' statement.

Something similar is happening to me, but with brand badges. Does anyone know how long it takes for them to show up?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Samesies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not a big cheese stick person, but I like Sargento a lot- much more than other cheeses!



Spoiler








 
these cheese boxes are amazing! I have not heard from influenster since the sunkissed box. Has anyoneheard regarding the brand challenges from that one?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


did you connect your social networks? Do you have expert badges and life stage badges?


I connected facebook, twitter, and my blog. I've unlocked expert badges and about four life stage badges. I've left review, after review, after review. Nothin'. Bout to throw in the towel!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



did you connect your social networks? Do you have expert badges and life stage badges?



I connected facebook, twitter, and my blog. I've unlocked expert badges and about four life stage badges. I've left review, after review, after review. Nothin'. Bout to throw in the towel! 
I've just given up for the last few months. I reviewed tons of stuff and I have an okayish number. But I don't have the time to keep putting in to it for the chance at something free. So I've just left my profile as it is, and if I get something great, if I don't oh well.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think the Influenster powers that be read my mind.... I got an email, seriously like 15 minutes ago, about a "prequal survey" for a Fall VoxBox!


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 11, 2013)

I got a prequalification survey about bb cream, Mac n cheese, and insoles.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've just given up for the last few months. I reviewed tons of stuff and I have an okayish number. But I don't have the time to keep putting in to it for the chance at something free. So I've just left my profile as it is, and if I get something great, if I don't oh well.

I think this is going to be my game plan as well LOL It's just too.....I don't know....much? I mean, it really isn't, but it is. Dat makes sense, right?!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2013)

I got the Mary Kay box when my score was a 0 now that it has gone up I have not gotten anything.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Mary Kay box when my score was a 0 now that it has gone up I have not gotten anything.

I got the summer vox box last. So around the same time and I also got it like a few weeks after I signed up. My score has not changed with brand challenges and expert badges since alsthough I got all social media linked as well. I would be excited to hear from them again sometime.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a prequalification survey about bb cream, Mac n cheese, and insoles.

Nice! That might be a very odd combination but oh well hahaha. I also feel like the insoles have been in so many boxes. I am actually surprised they were not in the cheese box!! Since this is probably the same BB cream fromthe summer box and the insoles I will be ok if they pick me for a different one. I hope everyone that wants this one has a chance to get in though!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've just given up for the last few months. I reviewed tons of stuff and I have an okayish number. But I don't have the time to keep putting in to it for the chance at something free. So I've just left my profile as it is, and if I get something great, if I don't oh well.
Same here. I haven't qualified for anything really good in a long time. The last thing I got was the Kefir coupons. It's just too much effort for me to not get anything out of it.


----------



## Olivyah (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've just given up for the last few months. I reviewed tons of stuff and I have an okayish number. But I don't have the time to keep putting in to it for the chance at something free. So I've just left my profile as it is, and if I get something great, if I don't oh well.
Same here. I haven't qualified for anything really good in a long time. The last thing I got was the Kefir coupons. It's just too much effort for me to not get anything out of it.


I definitely know what you mean. I've been at it for months and haven't qualified for a thing (even though I've submitted a ton of really detailed reviews) &amp; my score is ok (but it hasn't been updated in way over a month). I also haven't gotten any support (no answered tickets). And to top it all off I have never gotten an email, quiz, or survey from them (I always check my junk mail &amp; put them on my safe sender list)! I've connected all my social media, have unlocked badges, but nothing. It's not even about getting anything, just feeling kinda left out.

One of the friends I sent an invite to (a while back), got a vox box before submitting anything Or connecting her social media (or at least that's what she told me, but I have no reason not to believe her). So I don't know what to think. Bummed out but I guess I'll keep going because I actually like writing reviews (weird?) &amp; I could use the practice. Any advice though (am I doing it wrong)?

Oh and about the new invite system... I'm really sorry (and totally embarrassed) I broke the rules. I saw a ton of posts about giving out invites somewhere else, and thought why not (obviously I didn't think that through). But I know there's no excuse &amp; promise to not do that again.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Mary Kay box when my score was a 0 now that it has gone up I have not gotten anything.

I got the summer vox box last. So around the same time and I also got it like a few weeks after I signed up. My score has not changed with brand challenges and expert badges since alsthough I got all social media linked as well. I would be excited to hear from them again sometime.


Me too hopefully something with more make up or nail polish.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 15, 2013)

My LifeStages Badges still aren't showing up.  It's been right at 2 months.  I submitted a ticket a week ago and they got right back to me asking for more info, then nothing.  My scores are in the mid to high 80s.  I've never received anything and I'm kind of bummed thinking it's because of the lifestage badge glitch. Someone I invited already got a box.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My LifeStages Badges still aren't showing up.  It's been right at 2 months.  I submitted a ticket a week ago and they got right back to me asking for more info, then nothing.  My scores are in the mid to high 80s.  I've never received anything and I'm kind of bummed thinking it's because of the lifestage badge glitch. Someone I invited already got a box.

I got a box with no badges of any kind. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason to who gets chosen.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 15, 2013)

> I got a box with no badges of any kind. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason to who gets chosen.


 This kind of makes me feel better. I did get an email about the invitational. It said I will get a box when one suited to me comes up. I'm glad they sent it so at least I know I qualified.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 15, 2013)

I just got a Colgate Box from them....I haven't looked at the site in six months!! I was shocked when I got the email!! LOL...now what do I do??? This is my first box ever from them.


----------



## aricukier (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got the in for the dr. Scholls active box. I was starting to think influenster didn't like me anymore.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got the in for the dr. Scholls active box. I was starting to think influenster didn't like me anymore.

Hey, me too!  I'm a little confused, because I feel like I qualify MUCH more for the mama box than the active box, but I'll take it!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 17, 2013)

I got into Dr. Scholls too...I'm prob the least active person I know. Lol.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got the in for the dr. Scholls active box. I was starting to think influenster didn't like me anymore.
I got in too i know we took the qualifier on this forever ago.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

> I got into Dr. Scholls too...I'm prob the least active person I know. Lol.


 I had to laugh at the "you are an athlete!" language. Uh... I like to walk. That's about it. But I do have a problem with what seems to be plantar fasciitis, and I would love something that would help with that.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had to laugh at the "you are an athlete!" language. Uh... I like to walk. That's about it. But I do have a problem with what seems to be plantar fasciitis, and I would love something that would help with that.

LoL, same here! I guess at least we're getting something. (Although I heard that the Dr. Scholl's from other boxes and from some other giveaway and review program (forgot what it's called), were terrible.) Hope these are decent.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 17, 2013)

> > I had to laugh at the "you are an athlete!" language. Uh... I like to walk. That's about it. But I do have a problem with what seems to be plantar fasciitis, and I would love something that would help with that.
> 
> 
> LoL, same here! I guess at least we're getting something. (Although I heard that the Dr. Scholl's from other boxes and from some other giveaway and review program (forgot what it's called), were terrible.) Hope these are decent.


 Me, too. I filled out a fitness survey a couple months ago, but I was honest and said basically I walk and that's it. I have problems with both knees, though, so maybe Dr. Scholls will help.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got into Dr. Scholls too...I'm prob the least active person I know. Lol.

I got in as well and I'm so not active.


----------



## puffyeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Friday I did a survey that they said was a pre-qualifying one.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 18, 2013)

I got in the Dr.Scholl's box too! Not very exciting (but it's better than nothing and the last box I got was the Mary Kay one so I really can't complain)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (Sep 19, 2013)

Just got an email saying im in the mama voxbox!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 19, 2013)

> Just got an email saying im in the mama voxbox!


 So did I. I signed up for Influenster a few weeks ago and then pretty much forgot about until the survey, then forgot about it again. I don't even know what it all about. I need to read this thread.


----------



## puffyeyes (Sep 19, 2013)

> So did I. I signed up for Influenster a few weeks ago and then pretty much forgot about until the survey, then forgot about it again. I don't even know what it all about. I need to read this thread.


lol this is me exactly! I started to feel bad for my friend who used an invite on me.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 19, 2013)

Weird, but I just noticed that the little picture of a box in my Dr. Scholl's e-mail says "Colgate SlimSoft" Maybe someone forgot to check the words on the image or something.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 19, 2013)

Finally got picked for a box! The mama box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got picked for a box! The mama box!






Congrats! This is my first one also...... and I am so nervous. I tend to be very forgetful if I don't take care of things right away so breakin' out the post-it notes, lol!!!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Behold, the cheese box!
 









What's that inside the box, you ask? Why it's an insulated string cheese keeper, of course! XD

Now that's cute!!! Would have loved to have had one of those for the thousands of times which I packed string cheese in my son's lunch box. Although those days are long gone now and he's in college, you'd think I was doing the study (which I hadn't heard about until reading this tonight) because I always have a bulk bag of each of the string cheese pictured tucked into my fridge door...


----------



## korsis (Sep 20, 2013)

I am confused, I just got an email from Influenster for tasks that I should do for the Colgate #SlimSoft. But I only have the goodlife voxbox no colgate voxbox and when I log in my account there is nothing about Colgate?!?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 20, 2013)

> I am confused, I just got an email from Influenster for tasks that I should do for the Colgate #SlimSoft. But I only have the goodlife voxbox no colgate voxbox and when I log in my account there is nothing about Colgate?!?:icon_roll


 Me too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am confused, I just got an email from Influenster for tasks that I should do for the Colgate #SlimSoft. But I only have the goodlife voxbox no colgate voxbox and when I log in my account there is nothing about Colgate?!?




Same here! LOL oh heavens....


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email saying im in the mama voxbox!

Congrats! Me too! So excited!!


----------



## mommamowad (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats! Me too! So excited!!
same here ! they said they would send a tracking code but i haven't received one yet, has anyone else gotten one?


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't yet.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 23, 2013)

Received mama voxbox today! Never got any tracking info though.


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 23, 2013)

I forget how they ship. Is it usps?


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forget how they ship. Is it usps?

Yes it is.


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

I feel a bit tricked from influenster. Remember this thing that if we get 3 people to sign up for Influenster we will get a voxbox? Well to my own surprise I really got 3 people to sign up. A week later influenster confirmed that and then they said I will get a voxbox as soon as I am the right fit for one. Well is that not the case anyway? I mean that I only get a box if i am the right fit? For what did I even ask my friends? I mean I could've gotten the Colgate or mamabox. I have teeth (lol) and I'm a mama. This was just a trick from them to get more members I tell you. ðŸ˜


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 24, 2013)

I wondered if that would happen. :-(


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel a bit tricked from influenster. Remember this thing that if we get 3 people to sign up for Influenster we will get a voxbox? Well to my own surprise I really got 3 people to sign up. A week later influenster confirmed that and then they said I will get a voxbox as soon as I am the right fit for one. Well is that not the case anyway? I mean that I only get a box if i am the right fit? For what did I even ask my friends? I mean I could've gotten the Colgate or mamabox. I have teeth (lol) and I'm a mama. This was just a trick from them to get more members I tell you. ðŸ˜

Of course it was. I thought that was fairly obvious. lol

Don't be in such a hurry for toothpaste. There might be a box full of awesome around the corner with your name all over it!


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

> Of course it was. I thought that was fairly obvious. lol Don't be in such a hurry for toothpaste. There might be a box full of awesome around the corner with your name all over it!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thought it was worth a try silly me! Lmao!!!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel a bit tricked from influenster. Remember this thing that if we get 3 people to sign up for Influenster we will get a voxbox? Well to my own surprise I really got 3 people to sign up. A week later influenster confirmed that and then they said I will get a voxbox as soon as I am the right fit for one. Well is that not the case anyway? I mean that I only get a box if i am the right fit? For what did I even ask my friends? I mean I could've gotten the Colgate or mamabox. I have teeth (lol) and I'm a mama. This was just a trick from them to get more members I tell you. ðŸ˜
I felt the same way when I received that email.  Meanwhile, 4 out of 5 of my invitees have boxes on the way.  I can't stay down, though, because like MissTrix said - I'm waiting on that box of awesomeness.  I mean, I really don't care about liquid bandaids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And - I don't know if any of y'all participate in House Party, but they have a lot of great parties coming up.  I just got in on the Bejeweled/Twister Slumber party!  Woohoo!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 24, 2013)

I got some e-mail about a Ponds challenge. I've never gotten anything from Influenster from Ponds before. It's saying it's mandatory, but I do _not_ want to do some of the tasks. I'm not making a card out of my best friend's face and telling a facebook page of strangers why she's great. It says there's an option to do a review instead of that, but I can't figure it out. It's not worth a possible free box of face wipes.


----------



## oshunsl11 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I felt the same way when I received that email.  Meanwhile, 4 out of 5 of my invitees have boxes on the way.  I can't stay down, though, because like MissTrix said - I'm waiting on that box of awesomeness.  I mean, I really don't care about liquid bandaids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And - I don't know if any of y'all participate in House Party, but they have a lot of great parties coming up.  I just got in on the Bejeweled/Twister Slumber party!  Woohoo!
I just got the Slumber Party too!!  I'm excited!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

For those who got the Dr. Scholl's box, is it showing in your FunFile?  Many times, the box will show in my file even before I get the "you've been accepted!" email.  But it's been a week since I got the email, and nothing is showing in my Fun File... Hope this is not the beginning of technical issues on my account!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Dr. Scholl's box, is it showing in your FunFile?  Many times, the box will show in my file even before I get the "you've been accepted!" email.  But it's been a week since I got the email, and nothing is showing in my Fun File... Hope this is not the beginning of technical issues on my account!  
Mine just showed up in my fun file (although no package yet)! I checked early this morning and it wasn't there. I have the Dr. Scholl's thing and some Pond's thing in my fun file.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Dr. Scholl's box, is it showing in your FunFile?  Many times, the box will show in my file even before I get the "you've been accepted!" email.  But it's been a week since I got the email, and nothing is showing in my Fun File... Hope this is not the beginning of technical issues on my account!  
Mine just showed up in my fun file (although no package yet)! I checked early this morning and it wasn't there. I have the Dr. Scholl's thing and some Pond's thing in my fun file.


Oh hey there it is!  I swear it wasn't there 4 hours ago! Silly Influenster, making me look all crazy... lol


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 25, 2013)

> I got some e-mail about a Ponds challenge. I've never gotten anything from Influenster from Ponds before. It's saying it's mandatory, but I do _not_ want to do some of the tasks. I'm not making a card out of my best friend's face and telling a facebook page of strangers why she's great. It says there's an option to do a review instead of that, but I can't figure it out. It's not worth a possible free box of face wipes.


There are two links in the ponds page. One for a picture and one for a review. Just click the one for a review. It was really simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't wanna post a pic either.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are two links in the ponds page. One for a picture and one for a review. Just click the one for a review. It was really simple.




I didn't wanna post a pic either.
Oh, good! Thanks!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got a survey about facewash, sour candy, detergent, press on nails and lip gloss. It said I was gettin the Box but theres nothing in my fun file Hmm.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a survey about facewash, sour candy, detergent, press on nails and lip gloss. It said I was gettin the Box but theres nothing in my fun file Hmm.

I got the same exact thing! It's definitely going to have Airheads in it.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a survey about facewash, sour candy, detergent, press on nails and lip gloss. It said I was gettin the Box but theres nothing in my fun file Hmm.

Same here as well, I was surprised It said I will be receiving the box in a couple of weeks since I would usually have to wait to hear if I did qualify for the voxbox. Either way im excited, however I was wondering why would they ask college questions?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 27, 2013)

> > Just got a survey about facewash, sour candy, detergent, press on nails and lip gloss. It said I was gettin the Box but theres nothing in my fun file Hmm.
> 
> 
> Same here as well, I was surprised It said I will be receiving the box in a couple of weeks since I would usually have to wait to hear if I did qualify for the voxbox. Either way im excited, however I was wondering why would they ask college questions?


 Ooh, Airheads are yummy. Or maybe Sour Patch Kids gummies?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 27, 2013)

> Same here as well, I was surprised It said I will be receiving the box in a couple of weeks since I would usually have to wait to hear if I did qualify for the voxbox. Either way im excited, however I was wondering why would they ask college questions?


 Because it's the varsity voxbox I have the college badge so it's targeted toward people who seem to have that badge.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 27, 2013)

In my mama voxbox there is two different Ponds bb+ cream in light and medium (better than a lot of American BB creams), BelVita soft baked breakfast biscuit (OMG delicious!), Dr. Scolls for her comfort insoles, and Annie's microwavable mac and cheese cup. Awesome box! Not sure if we have to here...but. just in case...I received above priducts complimentary for testing purposes from Influenster!


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmmm.  Weird.  Under my fun file I have "PONDâ€™SÂ® BB+ BFF Sweepstakes".  But I never received a box, or a prequal email or anything.  Anyone know what's up with that?  I mean, how can I have tasks to do when I haven't gotten anything?  LOL


----------



## 1lenna1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Because it's the varsity voxbox I have the college badge so it's targeted toward people who seem to have that badge.

ooooooh ok Yay! Im so excited


----------



## Imberis (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm.  Weird.  Under my fun file I have "PONDâ€™SÂ® BB+ BFF Sweepstakes".  But I never received a box, or a prequal email or anything.  Anyone know what's up with that?  I mean, how can I have tasks to do when I haven't gotten anything?  LOL
I have the same thing. I think they just want people to do the sweepstakes even if they haven't gotten anything. It's weird. On of the tasks is to either tell Ponds on Facebook why your best friend is great and put a picture of you on there (so I guess you don't have to have tried to product), or write a review of the product.


----------



## puffyeyes (Sep 28, 2013)

I got the MamaVoBox and the BB cream is kinda thick!  I have sheer foundation that is lighter, lol.  Not nec a bad thing, but we'll see.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2013)

just got this email: Yes! The next VoxBox is YOURS - survey and address, please

i haven't done anything on my account in forever but ok!

questions were: face cleanser, sour candy, stick on nails, lip gloss, laundry detergent, what year i graduated college.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 30, 2013)

> just got this email:Â Yes! The next VoxBox is YOURS - survey and address, please i haven't done anything on my account in forever but ok! questions were: face cleanser, sour candy, stick on nails, lip gloss, laundry detergent, what year i graduated college.


I just got this too. I also haven't really done anything in awhile. Oh well, no complaints here!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got this email...yay!! Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine! Can't wait to see what they send!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2013)

> Just got this email...yay!! Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine! Can't wait to see what they send!!


 Congratulations! That sounds awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email...yay!!

Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine!

Can't wait to see what they send!!

That's amazing!  Congrats!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email...yay!!

Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine!

Can't wait to see what they send!!

awesome! post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email...yay!!

Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine!

Can't wait to see what they send!!

Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email...yay!!

Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine!

Can't wait to see what they send!!

Congrats!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will definitely post a pic as soon as I get it.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email...yay!!

Earlier this summer, you participated in our SinfulShine Retail Challenge. We're pleased to announce finally that you've been selected as a top badge holder! To thank you for your participation, we're sending you a MegaVoxBox filled with a dozen of our favorite products and a gift from SinfulShine!

Can't wait to see what they send!!
Congrats! That sounds fun.

I got an e-mail saying my Dr. Scholl's insoles are on their way. LoL


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got a pre-qualifying survey for Rimmel Foundation. I hope I get this box. I received the Sargento Cheese box, so I'm excited to be considered for another box.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 1, 2013)

I got the Rimmel pre-qualifier too! Sounds like a good one.. i loveee makeup boxes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Rimmel pre-qualifier too! Sounds like a good one.. i loveee makeup boxes.


I got it as well. Haven't had anything from Influenster in awhile so hoping I get this


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got this email: Yes! The next VoxBox is YOURS - survey and address, please

i haven't done anything on my account in forever but ok!

questions were: face cleanser, sour candy, stick on nails, lip gloss, laundry detergent, what year i graduated college.

How awesome and random and CONGRATS!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got this email...

"Thanks for taking a break from studying (errr... reading Thought Catalog) to check your email(we know, we know, email is the new snail mail). But your totally vintage habits have finally paid off: You're getting the Varsity VoxBox!

Exclusively for college students, the Varisty VoxBox is packed with products for the days you'll never forget and the nights you'll never remember.

*We'll send you a tracking number for your shipment soon!*

Want to get the party started early? Included in your VoxBox is a sample of Clearasil's Daily Clear Refreshing Superfruit Wash!"

So excited! I just signed up about a week ago and I guess I have good timing. I unfortunately just bought some facewash but I am looking forward to trying a new one and I can always save the one I bought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got this email...

"Thanks for taking a break from studying (errr... reading Thought Catalog) to check your email(we know, we know, email is the new snail mail). But your totally vintage habits have finally paid off: You're getting the Varsity VoxBox!

Exclusively for college students, the Varisty VoxBox is packed with products for the days you'll never forget and the nights you'll never remember.

*We'll send you a tracking number for your shipment soon!*

Want to get the party started early? Included in your VoxBox is a sample of Clearasil's Daily Clear Refreshing Superfruit Wash!"

So excited! I just signed up about a week ago and I guess I have good timing. I unfortunately just bought some facewash but I am looking forward to trying a new one and I can always save the one I bought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats!

Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 3, 2013)

My tracking info. for the Dr. Scholl's Active VoxBox says the P.O. received notice to expect the package on September 27 and then goes on to say this does not mean the package has actually been mailed. Er, I've seen this with other packages, but it always goes away within a day or two and the box is trackable after that. When I've got tracking from Influenster before, it never took this long to update. Tomorrow will be 5 business days since the 27th. Should I be worried?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking info. for the Dr. Scholl's Active VoxBox says the P.O. received notice to expect the package on September 27 and then goes on to say this does not mean the package has actually been mailed. Er, I've seen this with other packages, but it always goes away within a day or two and the box is trackable after that. When I've got tracking from Influenster before, it never took this long to update. Tomorrow will be 5 business days since the 27th. Should I be worried?

Mine is saying the exact same thing.  I've had other packages take this long to initiate.  The problem is, Influenster is veeeeeery slow to reply if you email them.  I'm going to wait til Monday for tracking to update, then bug them over FB or Twitter.

Hopefully they all update soon!


----------



## korsis (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow you guys! Yesterday I saw on FB that I won a MEGAVOXBOX for the goodlife postcard contest! SO AWESOME!!! CanÂ´t wait to see whatÂ´s in it!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow you guys! Yesterday I saw on FB that I won a MEGAVOXBOX for the goodlife postcard contest! SO AWESOME!!! CanÂ´t wait to see whatÂ´s in it!!!

oh my gosh congrats!!!


----------



## korsis (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh my gosh congrats!!!
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea! Got my awesome Brand challenge win from the Rimmel Lash Accelerator vox box!!! btw did you guys see the magazine ad?





so cool that they actually used our surveys to come up with some stats!


----------



## korsis (Oct 4, 2013)

> Yea! Got my awesome Brand challenge win from the Rimmel Lash Accelerator vox box!!! btw did you guys see the magazine ad?
> 
> so cool that they actually used our surveys to come up with some stats!Â


Awesome!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yea! Got my awesome Brand challenge win from the Rimmel Lash Accelerator vox box!!! btw did you guys see the magazine ad?





so cool that they actually used our surveys to come up with some stats! 

Congrats! This is amazing... I'm so jealous!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yea! Got my awesome Brand challenge win from the Rimmel Lash Accelerator vox box!!! btw did you guys see the magazine ad?





so cool that they actually used our surveys to come up with some stats! 
Congrats on the win - that's a great prize!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow you guys! Yesterday I saw on FB that I won a MEGAVOXBOX for the goodlife postcard contest! SO AWESOME!!! CanÂ´t wait to see whatÂ´s in it!!!

Wow congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yea! Got my awesome Brand challenge win from the Rimmel Lash Accelerator vox box!!! btw did you guys see the magazine ad?





so cool that they actually used our surveys to come up with some stats!
Congrats!


----------



## Imberis (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats on the awesome box!

Has anyone received their Dr. Scholl's stuff yet? They sent me a tracking number, but it has been stuck at the "electronic info. received" part ever since I got the number.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the awesome box!

Has anyone received their Dr. Scholl's stuff yet? They sent me a tracking number, but it has been stuck at the "electronic info. received" part ever since I got the number.

I received it yesterday (NY state) - it's just the insoles (no coupons).


----------



## Imberis (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received it yesterday (NY state) - it's just the insoles (no coupons).
Aww, I was hoping it'd be something else, too. At least it's free!

Mine still has "pre-shipment" on the side of it, so I guess I'll be waiting a while to get mine (FL here).


----------



## Deareux (Oct 6, 2013)

How do you guys get invites for all of these things? I've joined and filled out a bunch of surveys but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the awesome box!

Has anyone received their Dr. Scholl's stuff yet? They sent me a tracking number, but it has been stuck at the "electronic info. received" part ever since I got the number.

Mine is still pre-shipment, too.  And I got the "tracking email" a week ago!


----------



## korsis (Oct 6, 2013)

> How do you guys get invites for all of these things? I've joined and filled out a bunch of surveys but I haven't heard anything.


Keep filling out surveys and connect your social media accounts and you will get something sooner or later!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 7, 2013)

Um....lol.....why do I keep getting invited to Ponds twitter party and Ponds stuff.....was there a Ponds box? I didn't receive one LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2013)

> Um....lol.....why do I keep getting invited to Ponds twitter party and Ponds stuff.....was there a Ponds box? I didn't receive one LOL


 Me too! I've tried to contact them about it but still haven't gotten a response.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is still pre-shipment, too.  And I got the "tracking email" a week ago!

Did you get yours yet? Mine is finally out for delivery.

I keep getting the Ponds emails, too! I have no interest in participating in any of it, really. I was kind of shocked that they snagged a pretty famous celebrity for the Ponds Twitter party, though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 7, 2013)

I just got my varsity voxbox in the mail!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my varsity voxbox in the mail!!

wow. crazy. i filled out the survey that said i was guaranteed to get it and my profile doesn't even have anything on it yet1


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my Varsity Voxbox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice surprise to come home to. I wasn't expecting it anywhere near this soon


----------



## Imberis (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my Dr. Scholl's inserts, finally. They're a lot nicer than I was expecting.


----------



## korsis (Oct 7, 2013)

> I just got my varsity voxbox in the mail!!


Picture please! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Picture please! ðŸ˜‰

Yes! Pictures!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is still pre-shipment, too.  And I got the "tracking email" a week ago!

Did you get yours yet? Mine is finally out for delivery.

I keep getting the Ponds emails, too! I have no interest in participating in any of it, really. I was kind of shocked that they snagged a pretty famous celebrity for the Ponds Twitter party, though.


Weird... it has magically appeared at my local post office, and is listed as "available for pickup".  I'm going to give it til tomorrow to be delivered, then I'll call the post office.

(thanks for updating!  I would have never checked tracking if you didn't post that you received yours!)


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2013)

I also got the Dr. Scholl's - just arrived and here is a pic!



Spoiler


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a picture of all the items in the box. - Clearasil Daily Clear Refreshing Superfruit Wash (3 packets) -Airheads Xtremes Bite -Kiss Nail Dress -NYC New York Color Big Bold Plumping &amp; Shine Lip Gloss -Tide Pods


----------



## Imberis (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Weird... it has magically appeared at my local post office, and is listed as "available for pickup".  I'm going to give it til tomorrow to be delivered, then I'll call the post office.

(thanks for updating!  I would have never checked tracking if you didn't post that you received yours!)
You're welcome! Hopefully they'll deliver yours tomorrow.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 7, 2013)

wow, I have never seen them send such small samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 7, 2013)

> Here's a picture of all the items in the box. - Clearasil Daily Clear Refreshing Superfruit Wash (3 packets) -Airheads Xtremes Bite -Kiss Nail Dress -NYC New York Color Big Bold Plumping &amp; Shine Lip Gloss -Tide Pods


Looks nice!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm starting to think that my survey didn't go through since my profile has not updated at all to indicate that I qualified for a box and I got the email 7 days ago (it said i auto-qualified). Oh well, I'm kind of over Influenster as of lately anyway, too busy with school to do all of the tasks.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 7, 2013)

Btw, check your profiles. I had a brand challenge for shea moisture. It said select mama bear holders would be being it and 2500 people who complete the tasks will be getting a bar of their soap.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I'm starting to think that my survey didn't go through since my profile has not updated at all to indicate that I qualified for a box and I got the email 7 days agoÂ (it said i auto-qualified). Oh well, I'm kind of over Influenster as of lately anyway, too busy with school to do all of the tasks.


 I got the same email and am in the same boat as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same email and am in the same boat as you





glad to hear i'm not alone! i was wondering if maybe i ended up in a later "wave" since i hadn't really heard anyone talking about it. hopefully we'll hear something soon!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Oct 8, 2013)

> glad to hear i'm not alone! i was wondering if maybe i ended up in a later "wave" since i hadn't really heard anyone talking about it. hopefully we'll hear something soon!


 agreed, I was looking forward to this box. It all sounded interesting and useful. I love some candy and we use pods to do our laundry lol maybe we should contact influenster?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


agreed, I was looking forward to this box. It all sounded interesting and useful. I love some candy and we use pods to do our laundry lol maybe we should contact influenster?

I considered it, but I didn't want to be naggy about a free service. But, I think if no box shows up randomly and there's no updates on my profile by the end of the week, then I'm going to contact them.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think there is supposed to be a link in the box challenges where you can click to tell them you haven't received the box


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 8, 2013)

Did anyone do the slimfast voxbox and do the 3 out of 4 challenges which guaranteed you a mega voxbox? The reason I'm asking is I did what the email said and I never got the mega voxbox prize email people seem to be getting on Facebook. I've tried emailing them, posting on Facebook, and messaging them on facebook and they haven't replied. I'm going to be really upset if I don't get my prize for completeing everything.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my Varsity Voxbox! There's only 8 Bonus Activities and only took me 10 min to do 6 of them. I never do the FB or YT tasks.

I feel like the tasks this time are simple. Take a instagram pic, tweet something about the box, etc.


----------



## corinatap (Oct 9, 2013)

I just received this email! I'm pretty excited! Sounds awesome! Unfortuantely I have to wait til next month. I was kinda excited to get the Varsity VoxBox, but then I saw that it was mostly samples. I'm hoping this one will be better.

Well Hey There, Superstar

You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox!

Hi Corina,

A couple weeks ago, you took a pre-survey for our Varsity VoxBox. Based on your responses, we felt that you're an even better match for our Violet VoxBox, shipping out next month!    Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received this email! I'm pretty excited! Sounds awesome! Unfortuantely I have to wait til next month. I was kinda excited to get the Varsity VoxBox, but then I saw that it was mostly samples. I'm hoping this one will be better.

Well Hey There, Superstar

You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox!

Hi Corina,

A couple weeks ago, you took a pre-survey for our Varsity VoxBox. Based on your responses, we felt that you're an even better match for our Violet VoxBox, shipping out next month!    Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!

  


Oooo! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received this email! I'm pretty excited! Sounds awesome! Unfortuantely I have to wait til next month. I was kinda excited to get the Varsity VoxBox, but then I saw that it was mostly samples. I'm hoping this one will be better.

Well Hey There, Superstar

You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox!

Hi Corina,

A couple weeks ago, you took a pre-survey for our Varsity VoxBox. Based on your responses, we felt that you're an even better match for our Violet VoxBox, shipping out next month!    Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!

  
Nice! Congrats! Have not heard from Influenster in a while. i wish I knew what happened to all those Brand Challenges I earned batches in.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Oct 9, 2013)

I got that email too! I guess it explains Why I didnt get the varsity Box lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm getting the Violet Voxbox. I have NO idea what is involved in this but it sounds right up my alley. I can't wait!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 9, 2013)

They



> I got my Varsity Voxbox! There's only 8 Bonus Activities and only took me 10 min to do 6 of them. I never do the FB or YT tasks. I feel like the tasks this time are simple. Take a instagram pic, tweet something about the box, etc. [/qoute] They haven't posted the brand challenges yet. Those are just basic things you can do.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 9, 2013)

I just completed all of my brand challenge and mama vox box tasks. Phew!!! I rather enjoyed the Mac n Cheese and insoles. Shocked. Guess I am a mama LOL I'd love to win a brand challenge. So far I only won one of them... for Mary Kay... still waiting on that prize. I get major prize envy when I see those huge brand challenge prizes.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeesh, my insoles *just* cleared the Federal Way USPS hub.  I'm in another state, so I *might* see them tomorrow.  Oh, well.  I really need to dig out my dragon Docs (UK-made Doc Martens with *dragons* on the sides!) since it *is* boot season.  I know these are intended for sneakers, but I think I will benefit more from putting them in my combat boots given how frequently I wear them rather than sneakers this time of year.  I wear the boots to work probably three times a week and go for long walks at lunch (and sometimes before and after work, too, depending on how dark it is because I *hate* going for walks in the dark) during the week, and weekends are sneaker days, but I don't tend to walk as much.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received this email! I'm pretty excited! Sounds awesome! Unfortuantely I have to wait til next month. I was kinda excited to get the Varsity VoxBox, but then I saw that it was mostly samples. I'm hoping this one will be better.

Well Hey There, Superstar

You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox!

Hi Corina,

A couple weeks ago, you took a pre-survey for our Varsity VoxBox. Based on your responses, we felt that you're an even better match for our Violet VoxBox, shipping out next month!    Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!

  
OOOOO This sounds even better than the varsity voxbox. I wish I got this instead, oh well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Varsity Voxbox! There's only 8 Bonus Activities and only took me 10 min to do 6 of them. I never do the FB or YT tasks.

I feel like the tasks this time are simple. Take a instagram pic, tweet something about the box, etc.
[/qoute]
They haven't posted the brand challenges yet. Those are just basic things you can do.
Yeah I know those aren't brand challenges. But still, compared to other voxboxes I've done the number of activities is fewer.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my insoles yesterday. I put them in my shoes today and they fit. The shoes are a size 9 and the package says sizes 5 1/2 - 8. They fit with no space at the back or in the toe, but I was worried they're too narrow. Turns out they're not, so that's good, unless they start to get pushed toward the outside in the front like I've had other insoles do with more use. The verdict is still out, but so far I like them better than the insoles I've been wearing.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my insoles yesterday. I put them in my shoes today and they fit. The shoes are a size 9 and the package says sizes 5 1/2 - 8. They fit with no space at the back or in the toe, but I was worried they're too narrow. Turns out they're not, so that's good, unless they start to get pushed toward the outside in the front like I've had other insoles do with more use. The verdict is still out, but so far I like them better than the insoles I've been wearing.
Oh, crap.  I'm a 10.  This might be a short-lived trial for me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess I took the survey for the Varsity box, but I qualified for the Violet Box instead. It mentioned something about Beauty Queens, so I guess it's a beauty box? I'm VERY excited, especially since this will be my first Voxbox. I've gotten the whitening strips and the weird yogurt, but I've never gotten a box. I cannot wait!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 9, 2013)

I finally got a response from influenster about not receiving an email saying I would be getting a mega voxbox! I did the 3 out of 4 tasks required to receive one and they said the person reviewing my account made an error and said I didn't qualify. Luckily someone relooked and said I infact should be getting one! I'm glad someone finally got back to me because I was soooo excited about the mega voxbox!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my insoles today! Hooray!


----------



## juli8587 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got it too!



> I just received this email! I'm pretty excited! Sounds awesome! Unfortuantely I have to wait til next month. I was kinda excited to get the Varsity VoxBox, but then I saw that it was mostly samples. I'm hoping this one will be better. Well Hey There, Superstar
> 
> You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox!
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Violet VoxBox seems like it would fit me more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Violet VoxBox seems like it would fit me more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's the second Beauty Queen box I've been passed over for, and to me a makeup box suits me FAAAAR better than the Good Life box LOL Alas!!!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm...well, I qualified for the Varsity VoxBox and I still have the email that says I'll be getting tracking "soon!" I got the email on the 3rd. I was reassured that others hadn't gotten anything either, but now I see the violet thing...which is cool and all, but I didn't get that email, now I'm wondering why I haven't gotten tracking yet. All the challenges for the Varsity one show on my page. Weird.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 10, 2013)

> Hmmm...well, I qualified for the Varsity VoxBox and I still have the email that says I'll be getting tracking "soon!" I got the email on the 3rd. I was reassured that others hadn't gotten anything either, but now I see the violet thing...which is cool and all, but I didn't get that email, now I'm wondering why I haven't gotten tracking yet. All the challenges for the Varsity oneÂ show on my page. Weird.


 I've been with influenster since 2011 and been in 7 voxbox campaigns and I don't think I ever receive tracking. If i do it's usually at least a week after I've had my box. I never believe when they say they'll send tracking.


----------



## corinatap (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been with influenster since 2011 and been in 7 voxbox campaigns and I don't think I ever receive tracking. If i do it's usually at least a week after I've had my box. I never believe when they say they'll send tracking.
I've been with them since late 2012 and same goes for me. I get the tracking way after I've had the box, but it's always nice getting surprises in the mail.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay, I got the insoles for canoes!  They fit in my combat boots without trimming to my correct size, but I haven't actually tried them on with the insoles in place yet, so I may still need to trim them.  I love autumn because I get to break out my knee-high socks and boots!  For some reason, I really dig knee-highs.  Maybe it's because I shop at Sock Dreams, so I have awesome socks.  I'm actually looking forward to going back to work on Tuesday and giving these a good full-day trial.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 14, 2013)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up ... I just got an email from Influenster, and I'm getting the Fall Beauty VoxBox!  Be sure to check your email ... I hope this one is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to give everyone a heads up ... I just got an email from Influenster, and I'm getting the Fall Beauty VoxBox!  Be sure to check your email ... I hope this one is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ohhhh I hope I get this one!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 14, 2013)

> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up ... I just got an email from Influenster, and I'm getting the Fall Beauty VoxBox!Â  Be sure to check your email ... I hope this one is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in too!


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 14, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder how this compares to the Violet Box....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm getting the Rose VoxBox, which is apparently a Fall Beauty box. Excited! I haven't gotten an actual VoxBox in ages, just insoles! From the survey, it definitely seems that mascara will be included!


----------



## unicorn (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got an email/survey letting me know i qualified for the next voxbox. I answered questions about mascara and dr scholl's "comfy cushions", whatever that is.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 14, 2013)

> Just got an email/survey letting me know i qualified for the next voxbox. I answered questions about mascara and dr scholl's "comfy cushions", whatever that is.


 Me too! But I never saw the name of the box we are getting? Any idea? Answered questions about mascara, dr scholls, and coffee....


----------



## unicorn (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! But I never saw the name of the box we are getting? Any idea?

Answered questions about mascara, dr scholls, and coffee....
It didnt say for me either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! But I never saw the name of the box we are getting? Any idea?

Answered questions about mascara, dr scholls, and coffee....
It didnt say for me either.





That was the same survey I did for the "Rose VoxBox".


----------



## CaptainSassy (Oct 14, 2013)

I think on mine it said "Fall Beauty VoxBox" it said it at the top of the page. Yippee!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think on mine it said "Fall Beauty VoxBox" it said it at the top of the page. Yippee!
Yes, the Rose box is a fall beauty box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It apparently has both names. ha. The survey title said Fall Beauty, but the email referred to it as the Rose box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay I'm in for the Rose/Fall Beauty box!  FINALLY A BOX WITH MAKEUP!!!  And I'm actually looking forward to tucking those Cozy Cushions into my boots!  My feet are always cold, lol.  I'm definitely interested to see the differences between the Violet and Rose boxes.

Very happy to be getting any box, though... All summer I just got single-product boxes.  They do still love me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 14, 2013)

Interesting. Can't wait to see the difference between the rose box and the violet box (am i sensing a trend here?)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting. Can't wait to see the difference between the rose box and the violet box (am i sensing a trend here?)
Did yours have the same survey asking about mascara, cozy insoles, and coffee? Really curious if they're completely different boxes or if they will just have little variations!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did yours have the same survey asking about mascara, cozy insoles, and coffee? Really curious if they're completely different boxes or if they will just have little variations!
nope. mine was the varsity voxbox survey so the questions were about face cleanser, sour candy, stick on nails, lip gloss, laundry detergent (might have been some others but those were the basics) and then i got an email a few weeks later saying my answers made me better suited for the violet box.


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 14, 2013)

I got the survey asl well. My email didn't say Rose VoxBox, but in the survey I did see Fall Beauty VoxBox. They asked about Mascara, Dr. Scholl, Coffee and they also asked if I had a pet. I can't wait to get this box.


----------



## rebers (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm kinda confused on this whole Rose/Violet VoxBox thing. I received these two emails within a few days of each other, so I'm wondering if they are the same box?

Quote: Hi Reba,

A couple weeks ago, you took a pre-survey for our Varsity VoxBox. Based on your responses, we felt that you're an even better match for our Violet VoxBox, shipping out next month!  
Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!

  
We'll be in touch with more details on the Violet VoxBox - meanwhile, we hope you stay connected with us on Facebook and Twitter!

Peaches and Pineapples, 
The Influenster Team

  Quote: *You're IN! *
Take this survey to guarantee your VoxBox 

Hey Reba!

You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Rose VoxBox!  You're getting this invite because at one time or another, you were qualified into the program. Now, all you have to do is take this brief survey by TUESDAY, October 15 and you're IN:

TAKE THE SURVEY! ATTN: The mailing address you enter during the pre-survey is the address to which we will ship your box. This program is open to US residents only. 

This survey will close on TUESDAY, October 15. If you complete the survey and meet the program terms, you will receive an email from us in the next few weeks to let you know when your box has shipped.

Like us on Facebook and follow us on Twitter to stay in the loop on all the programs and events in Influenster Nation.

Petals &amp; Thorns, 
-The Influenster Team



I did the survey, and it said Fall Beauty VoxBox, and was about mascara, Dr. Scholls inserts, coffee, and what type of pets I have.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda confused on this whole Rose/Violet VoxBox thing. I received these two emails within a few days of each other, so I'm wondering if they are the same box?

  
I did the survey, and it said Fall Beauty VoxBox, and was about mascara, Dr. Scholls inserts, coffee, and what type of pets I have.
That's weird. I got an email about the Violet Voxbox, but I haven't gotten one about the Rose Voxbox. Because of the names, I'm under the impression that they're different boxes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 14, 2013)

I got the survey this morning asking about mascara, dr. Scholls, coffee, and if I have any pets. It didn't have a name, just said the next Influenster campaign. I don't think I will qualify though, while I do wear mascara I don't like dr. Scholls or drink any coffee. Oh well.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 14, 2013)

That was the survey I took for the Fall Beauty Box this morning.



> I got the survey this morning asking about mascara, dr. Scholls, coffee, and if I have any pets. It didn't have a name, just said the next Influenster campaign. I don't think I will qualify though, while I do wear mascara I don't like dr. Scholls or drink any coffee. Oh well.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did yours have the same survey asking about mascara, cozy insoles, and coffee? Really curious if they're completely different boxes or if they will just have little variations!
I had that same survey. It was so weird that it went from the mascara to insoles and then to coffee. Should be an interesting one especially since it already said we are qualified, yay!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 14, 2013)

I would love, love, love, love a beauty box pretty please Influenster gods!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha yes hopefully I'm not the only person hoping there's more in the box than insoles, coffee, and mascara!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha yes hopefully I'm not the only person hoping there's more in the box than insoles, coffee, and mascara!
yes, i am hoping for a different mix. i thought this is odd. Like how is this a topic for fall? maybe from party to work? No idea.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 14, 2013)

I got the mascara/coffee/insoles/pets survey this morning.It doesn't say a name for the box.  How come I never get the beauty boxes?!  




  Cry me a river, right?  I'm really happy to get whatever I get but that doesn't stop me from being a whiny little baby!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the mascara/coffee/insoles/pets survey this morning.It doesn't say a name for the box.  How come I never get the beauty boxes?!  



  Cry me a river, right?  I'm really happy to get whatever I get but that doesn't stop me from being a whiny little baby!
It's the fall beauty box. At least there is mascara but I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 14, 2013)

> I had that same survey. It was so weird that it went from the mascara to insoles and then to coffee. Should be an interesting one especially since it already said we are qualified, yay!


My last box had bb cream, insoles, Mac n cheese, and a breakfast bar. Lol. All over the place.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2013)

> > I had that same survey. It was so weird that it went from the mascara to insoles and then to coffee. Should be an interesting one especially since it already said we are qualified, yay!
> 
> 
> My last box had bb cream, insoles, Mac n cheese, and a breakfast bar. Lol. All over the place.


 Haha go home, Influenster, you're drunk. Mac n cheese and BB Cream? Who dreamed up that box?


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 14, 2013)

> Haha go home, Influenster, you're drunk. Mac n cheese and BB Cream? Who dreamed up that box?


Well you know, us moms have no time for real food or makeup. And our feet hurt. Mama vox box!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 14, 2013)

No new VoxBox for me. I'm kinda relieved. First dish soap, now insoles I have to review. I luv mac 'n' cheese, but I don't want these latest boxes, Violet and Rose. I am really liking the insoles so far, though, and I'll probably buy some more for my boots.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't mind makeup, cleaning supplies, or food. It's all fun for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love giving my opinion.


----------



## Pattycakes (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm getting the Rose Box, too! Excited!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind makeup, cleaning supplies, or food. It's all fun for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love giving my opinion. 
Yes, this is definitely my attitude!  As much as I'm hoping for more than coffee/inserts/mascara, I'm still like hey... it's free stuff!  Yay!

And then I'll slip the inserts into my favorite fall boots, make myself some tea (all coffee goes to my husband.  I shake like a high-strung chihuahua if I try to drink it), and play with my pretty new makeup!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 14, 2013)

I took the survey today for the mascara, dr scholls, coffee and pets, and it said I qualified for the RoseVoxBox !

So that's the name!  I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh men! I canÂ´t believe it! I was only 4 days on a little trip and when I got back today I see the Influenster mail in my spam folder for a Rose Voxbox but when I click on the survey the spots are already filled. Gosh I am sad! I do not understand why my Influenster mails always land in my spam folder even though I added them as a contact already month ago, otherwise I would have seen the survey on my iphone...


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 15, 2013)

> Oh men! I canÂ´t believe it! I was only 4 days on a little trip and when I got back today I see the Influenster mail in my spam folder for a Rose Voxbox but when I click on the survey the spots are already filled. Gosh I am sad! I do not understand why my Influenster mails always land in my spam folder even though I added them as a contact already month ago, otherwise I would have seen the survey on my iphone...:icon_sad:


Can you click on the mail and check the "not spam" box? In gmail you can do that.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 15, 2013)

I had the email saying I prequalified for the Fall Beauty Voxbox. I did the survey about mascara/insoles/coffee/pets. Should it show on my influenster profile? Like in the "Fun File" or something? I am fairly new to Influenster and this is my first box, so I was just wondering if I'm just not finding it anywhere on the site/ looking in the wrong place or if no one's is showing.


----------



## korsis (Oct 15, 2013)

> Can you click on the mail and check the "not spam" box? In gmail you can do that.


Yes, but still every mail from influenster goes in the spam folder... :-(


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, this is definitely my attitude!  As much as I'm hoping for more than coffee/inserts/mascara, I'm still like hey... it's free stuff!  Yay!

And then I'll slip the inserts into my favorite fall boots, make myself some tea (all coffee goes to my husband.  I shake like a high-strung chihuahua if I try to drink it), and play with my pretty new makeup!
Yes, the exact smae here. Although I think the mix itself is odd i do enjoy getting a variety! I actually lov ethat there was mac n cheese in the mom box hahaha. I probably would have liked that one. The inserts hopefully fit great in my boots as well as i love wearing them throughout the whole fall/ winter season. The coffee will go to my husband as well. I have not been drinking coffee in two years. Tea it is!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to this thread. I signed up for influenster on June this year and so far I've received one voxbox from them, the Colgate Slimsoft box. Last week I got an email that I'll be receiving the Violet voxbox instead of the Varsity voxbox. Reasonable, since I graduated from college a few years ago. Haha. Anyway, I unlocked new expert badges last week and have been doing the tasks almost everyday. They're still 0. Does it take that long to update?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello! I'm new to this thread. I signed up for influenster on June this year and so far I've received one voxbox from them, the Colgate Slimsoft box. Last week I got an email that I'll be receiving the Violet voxbox instead of the Varsity voxbox. Reasonable, since I graduated from college a few years ago. Haha.
Anyway, I unlocked new expert badges last week and have been doing the tasks almost everyday. They're still 0. Does it take that long to update?
It takes a while to update I think mine took about a month to reflect all the points.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats to all those getting boxes. I have only gotten one box from influenster the Mary Kay box nothing since then.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats to all those getting boxes. I have only gotten one box from influenster the Mary Kay box nothing since then.
I hope you get another one soon!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats to all those getting boxes. I have only gotten one box from influenster the Mary Kay box nothing since then.
I hope you get another one soon!

Thanks!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

I somehow got the Dr. Scholl's Active Series, right after getting a pair from BzzAgent haha! 

Got sent to the wrong address, so awaiting it (semi-patiently).


----------



## tameloy (Oct 17, 2013)

My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.






Looks like a nice mix! Congratulations! What box was the challenge from?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.







Congrats, that's a great box o' stuff!   I hope you enjoy everything!

Is the Impress Nails design in Holla (black lace on light gold background)?  I have been looking for that pattern and can't find it anywhere!  Grrr!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 17, 2013)

What a great prize!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 17, 2013)

> Looks like a nice mix! Congratulations! What box was the challenge from?


 It was for the Sinful Shine Challenge...you had to purchase a nail polish at Walgreens and complete the tasks they gave you.


----------



## tameloy (Oct 17, 2013)

> Congrats, that's a great box o' stuff! Â  I hope you enjoy everything! Is the Impress Nails design in Holla (black lace on light gold background)? Â I have been looking for that pattern and can't find it anywhere! Â Grrr!


 Yes it is that pattern! Sorry you can't find them! I'll keep you in mind if I decide to trade them. Not sure if I will use them or not.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was for the Sinful Shine Challenge...you had to purchase a nail polish at Walgreens and complete the tasks they gave you.
gotcha, They had one for the Summer Vox Box as well wher eyou could earn the badge.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.






Congrats, that's a great box!


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


congrats! Mine looks pretty similar. I got it for winning the postcard contest of the goodlife voxbox!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 18, 2013)

When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 18, 2013)

> When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.


 Mary Kay did have that text lipstick thing recently.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 18, 2013)

I won the Palmolive brand challenge and my prizes came in the cutest little purplish box with the Influenster logo on 2 or 3 of the sides.







> When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 18, 2013)

> Mary Kay did have that text lipstick thing recently.


That was maybe a week ago though! That fast!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 18, 2013)

> > My mega voxbox came for winning the Sinful Shine challenge! Here's the pic I promised! You might need to click on it to see it a little bigger...I'm posting this from my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> congrats! Mine looks pretty similar. I got it for winning the postcard contest of the goodlife voxbox!


 Whoa, Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.


My box said influenster with big purple stickers but it was not a brand challenge. It was a FB photo contest.


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.


Oh and I got a Mary Kay lipstick also which was from magazine seventeen with a text message 467467. Did you do that a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup I did it on 10/3 I guess I just didn't expect it that fast. The color was beautiful on me. Still waiting for the Mary Kay prize then. Haha


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won the Palmolive brand challenge and my prizes came in the cutest little purplish box with the Influenster logo on 2 or 3 of the sides.



  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When you win a brand challenge, does it say Influenster on the package? I got Mary Kay lipstick in the mail and wasn't sure if it was from the brand challenge or some other prize I won from a text to win or something.
Congrats!


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just got an email that I'm IN The Rimmel #StayMatte VoxBox. Anyone else is in? can't wait to see if we get other things other than the foundation.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email that I'm IN The Rimmel #StayMatte VoxBox. Anyone else is in? can't wait to see if we get other things other than the foundation.
Me too! Yay!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email that I'm IN The Rimmel #StayMatte VoxBox. Anyone else is in? can't wait to see if we get other things other than the foundation.
Awesome you guys!!!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Got an email saying I was accepted into the rose vox box! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my rose box confirmation. They had already told me I was in though. Excited to see what is inside!


----------



## korsis (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats you guys! I got an email for a jolly box for end of November...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats you guys! I got an email for a jolly box for end of November...
A jolly box? Is it holiday themed? Sounds awesome! Congrats!


----------



## korsis (Oct 22, 2013)

> A jolly box? Is it holiday themed? Sounds awesome! Congrats!


I have no clue! It sure sounds like it lol! I got it cause I actually got the invite for the fall box but was on the road and did see the mail the next day when it was filled already. So they told me that I'm in instead for the next one! Can't wait cause the end of November sounds like forever! ;-)


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 22, 2013)

> Got my rose box confirmation. They had already told me I was in though. Excited to see what is inside!


 I got in, too! I really haven't been active on Influenster in a while, so it must be more demographically based. But I did do a video and two blog posts last time and honestly reviewed everything. And talked about it on Facebook.


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm got a confirmation email that I'll be in the next one (involving toothbrushes).  Pretty cool since I'm a little OCD about my teeth.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

Influenster hates me I got nothing


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything else about the Violet Voxbox? Everything on their facebook has been about the Rose Voxbox, which is strange.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Has anyone heard anything else about the Violet Voxbox? Everything on their facebook has been about the Rose Voxbox, which is strange.


 That's because the Rose voxbox program starts first. Followed by the violet. Im in the violet one too!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 22, 2013)

> Got my rose box confirmation. They had already told me I was in though. Excited to see what is inside!


 I'm in too! Just looked at the cheat sheet to see what was in the box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait, what cheat sheet?????


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's because the Rose voxbox program starts first. Followed by the violet. Im in the violet one too!
ah thank you! i was a little confused by that because the violet emails came out before rose was announced. that was a confusing transition, influenster! hahah


----------



## brandarae (Oct 22, 2013)

If you go to your fun file, click on See Voxbox task. On the next page, you can click on cheat sheet to see the brands that will be in your box. I'm a little impatient, so I peeked!






Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait, what cheat sheet?????


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you go to your fun file, click on See Voxbox task. On the next page, you can click on cheat sheet to see the brands that will be in your box. I'm a little impatient, so I peeked!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait, what cheat sheet?????
Mine isn't showing in my fun file yet!  Would you mind putting a list of brands up (in a spoiler, please for those who want to be surprised!)?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats to everyone getting boxes!



Haha, I've totally lost track as to what VoxBoxes are coming out right now...there's the Rose, Violet and now Rimmel? Is that right?


----------



## brandarae (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a problem. Here's what is showing for the Rose VoxBox:



Spoiler



belVita crunch Breakfast Biscuits Dr. Scholl's For Her Cozy Cushions Kiss Gradation Polishes Rimmel London Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara Vitabath Hydrating Lotion Lindt LINDOR Milk Chocolate Truffles



Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine isn't showing in my fun file yet!  Would you mind putting a list of brands up (in a spoiler, please for those who want to be surprised!)?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not a problem. Here's what is showing for the Rose VoxBox:



Spoiler



belVita crunch Breakfast Biscuits Dr. Scholl's For Her Cozy Cushions Kiss Gradation Polishes Rimmel London Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara Vitabath Hydrating Lotion Lindt LINDOR Milk Chocolate Truffles



Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine isn't showing in my fun file yet!  Would you mind putting a list of brands up (in a spoiler, please for those who want to be surprised!)?

oh. em. gee.  SO EXCITED.  I'm gonna open it while singing "My Favorite Things" from The Sound of Music!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 22, 2013)

Eek!!!! My fun file wasn't up when we first talked about this. It's there now! This is a great box in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super excited. There is a LOT in it too! 

I just noticed ANOTHER badge/brand challenge added to the mom vox box. More work to do tomorrow. Sheesh influenster, you tryin' to kill me?


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, busy evening pumpkin seeds with kids. The rosevoxbox looks interesting. I'll have to see what they added to do for mamavoxbox.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't get an email today, but the one I originally got said I was for sure in, so I checked my acct and the Rose VoxBox was in my fun file! It looks like really good box. I am especially excited to try:



Spoiler



 KISS Gradation Polishes - wasn't exactly sure what it would consist of, so I looked them up and I really want to try them!

Love Lindt truffles! They are the only thing in the box that I have tried, everything else is new to me! I've tried some of the other Dr Scholl's For Her products from Bzzagent and stuff and I've tried other mascaras from Rimmel but not the Retro Glam one.

Pretty excited.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Is this the fall box? I haven't gotten an e-mail yet. If this is the fall box, didn't it say in the original e-mail with teh survey that we qualified? Sorry, maybe I remember it wrong!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email today, but the one I originally got said I was for sure in, so I checked my acct and the Rose VoxBox was in my fun file! It looks like really good box. I am especially excited to try:



Spoiler



 KISS Gradation Polishes - wasn't exactly sure what it would consist of, so I looked them up and I really want to try them!

Love Lindt truffles! They are the only thing in the box that I have tried, everything else is new to me! I've tried some of the other Dr Scholl's For Her products from Bzzagent and stuff and I've tried other mascaras from Rimmel but not the Retro Glam one.

Pretty excited.


 Nothing in my e-mail and nothing in my fun file /:


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

> Nothing in my e-mail and nothing in my fun file /:


 I know... me either. Well I have the Ponds Best Friend thing, but not interested in that I hope that isn't keeping me from getting anything else.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 23, 2013)

@Kelli, what was the SUBJECT or header of the email?

I answered a survey couple of weeks ago but I haven't received the email as I type.

Maybe I did not qualify?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok so I just checked a few pages back and the Rose VoxBox was the Fall Beauty box for which I had gotten the survey. Since it said that we are qualified in that e-mail, I hope I still get updates on it.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kelli, what was the SUBJECT or header of the email?

I answered a survey couple of weeks ago but I haven't received the email as I type.

Maybe I did not qualify?

The original email subject: "Yes! The Next VoxBox Is YOURS-survey and address, please" and I received it on Oct 14.

While searching for that email, I saw I received a confirmation email today at 2:50 from them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know... me either. Well I have the Ponds Best Friend thing, but not interested in that
I hope that isn't keeping me from getting anything else.
I have the Ponds Best Friend thing, too, and still got the RoseVoxBox


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 23, 2013)

I got the email for the Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. I really can't wait to try it since I've been eyeing it on the UK website. My friend sent me the Wake Me Up Foundation and it's one of my favorite. Rimmel makes really good makeup; funny since I haven't tried them out until recently! So excited!


----------



## Snolili (Oct 24, 2013)

I got the emailfor the rose vox box. I'm new to Influenster so I'm pretty excited. Being a total noob I'm not sure what a fun file is. Are the badge challanges really important to complete?


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 24, 2013)

Brand challenges earn you brand badges and will enter you to win more prizes. If you look above you will see pictures of prize boxes from winning brand challenges. It's just more free stuff! Make sure you do the mandatory tasks for the actual box so that you will not be cut off from other boxes.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 24, 2013)

I am participating in the Influenster twitter party for the VarsityVoxBox and they said at the end they would preview the Violet Vox Box, so for those of you waiting for more info, it should be coming soon. I'll post here when they give the information if no one else has.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just finished attending my very first twitter party. It seems that it's not the amout of tweets you send. I've sent 50 tweets and didnt qualify for the jolly box. Some who qualified tweeted much less than me.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 24, 2013)

They were pretty vague with their hints for the violet voxbox...one I probably know what it is, but the rest are too vague:

"Inside, there's 1 well-known high-end product that we're especially stoked about at Influenster HQ"

"We've also teamed up with another major brand to bring you something bright, shiny &amp; tough as nails!"

"And finally, an Influenster favorite is back again, but with something that can take you from the gym to happy hour!"


----------



## Kelli (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just finished attending my very first twitter party. It seems that it's not the amout of tweets you send. I've sent 50 tweets and didnt qualify for the jolly box. Some who qualified tweeted much less than me.
I don't like the way they run their twitter parties, they aren't as structured as others. The other companies, they ask a specific question and everyone answers and discusses it and then they pick one winner per question. It always seems so much more organized doing it that way.

As for my previous message I tried submitting it right afterward but it must not have gone through.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone that has gotten the initial "you are in" survey from Influenster also not heard back anything through e-mail or fun file?


----------



## korsis (Oct 24, 2013)

> I don't like the way they run their twitter parties, they aren't as structured as others. The other companies, they ask a specific question and everyone answers and discusses it and then they pick one winner per question. It always seems so much more organized doing it that way. As for my previous message I tried submitting it right afterward but it must not have gone through.


I don't like twitter parties. So much work and only a tiny chance of a reward. I find it a waste of time and annoying.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 24, 2013)

> I don't like twitter parties. So much work and only a tiny chance of a reward. I find it a waste of time and annoying.


I'm always working during their twitter parties. I wish they would have some later in the day. It doesn't really seem like something I want to spend my time on, but I'd like to at least get to participate in one.


----------



## corinatap (Oct 25, 2013)

For sure one of them has to be Sinful Shine nail polish. I'm excited to see what the "high-end" product is!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 25, 2013)

The high end product might just be sample-sized. Don't you think so?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 25, 2013)

I got an email telling me i'd gotten the "Violet Vox Box" --- anyone here received that? I still haven't done ANY of the work on my mamavoxbox... oops.


----------



## corinatap (Oct 25, 2013)

As long as the rest of the product's are not sample sized, like the Varsity VoxBox, my heart will be content.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 25, 2013)

Still waiting for the Rose Voxbox to show in my fun file!  Yeeks! Really hoping they're not sending them in "waves" like one I got a few months ago.  I was on a later wave, and the waiting almost killed me.

I know.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats to all those who are getting boxes!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting for the Rose Voxbox to show in my fun file!  Yeeks! Really hoping they're not sending them in "waves" like one I got a few months ago.  I was on a later wave, and the waiting almost killed me.

I know.  #firstworldproblems
same here!! I am glad I am not the only one. Wonder if I should reach out but usually I do nit hear back


----------



## carabeth87 (Oct 26, 2013)

I.took the fall voxbox survey but never got the rose box in my funfile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seems like its happening to alot of people. I wonder if they messed up and sent it out to too manhy?


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 27, 2013)

Influenster completely confused me. Anyone care to give me a basic "how to"?


----------



## korsis (Oct 28, 2013)

> Influenster completely confused me. Anyone care to give me a basic "how to"?


Basically you have to connect your social media and then answer surveys (look for the expert and life stage tabs). Hope this helps! â¤


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm having a lot of trouble with Influenster lately. I can't change my twitter account because I keep getting an error saying Country: Required and I can't do one of the brand challenges that requires sharing an Influenster review because I missed the page where you can share it and then you can't share it anywhere after that. I'm kind of over it because their help section is entirely unhelpful. When I finally got a response back about sharing the review, she said they don't have a way to. Are you kidding??


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I'm having a lot of trouble with Influenster lately. I can't change my twitter account because I keep getting an error saying Country: Required and I can't do one of the brand challenges that requires sharing an Influenster review because I missed the page where you can share it and then you can't share it anywhere after that. I'm kind of over it because their help section is entirely unhelpful. When I finally got a response back about sharing the review, she said they don't have a way to. Are you kidding??


 I had that Country error too and it was because Country was sonehow blank. Choose your country from the dropdown menu then retype your password and click Save.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 28, 2013)

Yay! Just got RoseVoxBox from P.O. Everything looks amazing! Not sure how to post spoiler pics though :-(


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

Soooo jealous. I e-mailed influenster and wrote on Twitter and Facebook. As usual no response. I was so excited for the RoseBox. If I would not have gotten qualified i completely inderstand but the original e-mail said: you are in and i do not like when they get people excited and then you don't hear anything.

*sorry for the rant*


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

> Soooo jealous. I e-mailed influenster and wrote on Twitter and Facebook. As usual no response. I was so excited for the RoseBox. If I would not have gotten qualified i completely inderstand but the original e-mail said: you are in and i do not like when they get people excited and then you don't hear anything. *sorry for the rant*


 E-mail [email protected] You must include your name, your Influenster username, and your e-mail address in the body of the e-mail or they won't do anything. Influenster Admin. can be jerks but the people at Support are much nicer. They'll do what they can, usually without relying to your e-mail.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

I had e-mailed them but not heard back. I will try to e-mail again with all the info in my e-mail. Thank you!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Got mine!  Love it...love everything in it!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got mine!  Love it...love everything in it!




Wish I would've gotten the Vitabath. My Gradation is gold colors, but still love!


----------



## corinatap (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like a nice box. Congrats! Can't wait to hear the reviews.


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 28, 2013)

any updates on the violet voxbox?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a nice box. Congrats! Can't wait to hear the reviews.
Of everything in my box, I haven't tried the Dr Scholl's or the Vitabath or the mascara.  I have tried the rest of the items before having received the box (I have the gradiation in shades of pink) and I like them all.  I'm most excited for the Vitabath and can't wait to try it!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wish I would've gotten the Vitabath. My Gradation is gold colors, but still love!
What did you get in place of the Vitabath?


----------



## corinatap (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any updates on the violet voxbox?
I've just seen what they've put on Twitter.

"Inside, there's 1 well-known high-end product that we're especially stoked about at Influenster HQ"

"We've also teamed up with another major brand to bring you something bright, shiny &amp; tough as nails!"

"And finally, an Influenster favorite is back again, but with something that can take you from the gym to happy hour!"

Has anybody heard anything else?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

The box looks awesome!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright, I know on the last page was someone else who also had not heard back from the Rose VoxBox. I had e-mailed support, tweeted and facebooked them because,well.. don't just get a lady all excited for a VoxBox and then, pouf, break that bubble. Anyhow, I just got this:

  We have some good news &amp; some bad news: Due to an unexpected &amp; overwhelming response to the fall VoxBox pre-surveys, our cup runneth over &amp; we are not able to fit all respondents into the fall beauty programs.    But, before you grab the tissues, let us share the good news: You're on the list for the Jolly VoxBox!    That's right - the holiday VoxBox is a member favorite and this year's Jolly VoxBox is going to be the best we've had yet!

Packed with products sure to put holiday spirit in your heart, the Jolly VoxBox will spread good cheer throughout Influenster Nation this year!



 
Again, our deepest apologies for underestimating member response to the fall beauty pre-surveys. We hope you will find the genorisity to forgive us!

We'll be in touch with more details on the Jolly VoxBox -and we'll give you a chance to update your address before we ship.

Meanwhile, we hope you stay connected with us on Facebook and Twitter! 

Holly &amp; Ivy,
The Influenster Team

I will take that and it does make me happy. I love the holidays and this will be a fun little box!! Now I just hope I am getting into that box and there are no errors there.


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I know on the last page was someone else who also had not heard back from the Rose VoxBox. I had e-mailed support, tweeted and facebooked them because,well.. don't just get a lady all excited for a VoxBox and then, pouf, break that bubble. Anyhow, I just got this:

  We have some good news &amp; some bad news: Due to an unexpected &amp; overwhelming response to the fall VoxBox pre-surveys, our cup runneth over &amp; we are not able to fit all respondents into the fall beauty programs.    But, before you grab the tissues, let us share the good news: You're on the list for the Jolly VoxBox!    That's right - the holiday VoxBox is a member favorite and this year's Jolly VoxBox is going to be the best we've had yet!

Packed with products sure to put holiday spirit in your heart, the Jolly VoxBox will spread good cheer throughout Influenster Nation this year!



 
Again, our deepest apologies for underestimating member response to the fall beauty pre-surveys. We hope you will find the genorisity to forgive us!

We'll be in touch with more details on the Jolly VoxBox -and we'll give you a chance to update your address before we ship.

Meanwhile, we hope you stay connected with us on Facebook and Twitter! 

Holly &amp; Ivy,
The Influenster Team

I will take that and it does make me happy. I love the holidays and this will be a fun little box!! Now I just hope I am getting into that box and there are no errors there.
I got a same email but instead it said I was in the list for the Violet VoxBox, but towards the end it said that they will be in touch with more details on the Jolly VoxBox, so now I'm confused as to which one I will be getting.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

We have some good news &amp; some bad news: Due to an unexpected &amp; overwhelming response to the Rose VoxBox pre-surveys, our cup runneth over &amp; we are not able to fit all respondents into the program.
 
But, before you grab the tissues, let us share the good news: You're on the list for the Violet VoxBox! 
 
Dark, moody florals are back in full-stride this fall, and the Violet VoxBox will be the envy of Beauty Queens across Influenster Nation - so you're quite the lucky lady!

 ​


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Â  Alright, I know on the last page was someone else who also had not heard back from the Rose VoxBox. I had e-mailed support, tweeted and facebooked them because,well.. don't just get a lady all excited for a VoxBox and then, pouf, break that bubble. Anyhow, I just got this: Â  We have some good news width:515px;"&gt;[TR] [TD] That's right - the holiday VoxBox is a member favorite and this year's Jolly VoxBox is going to be the best we've had yet!
> >
> > Packed with products sure to put holiday spirit in your heart, the Jolly VoxBox will spread good cheer throughout Influenster Nation this year!
> >
> ...


 I also just got that same email, not sure if I'm getting Violet or Jolly, but I'm sure I'll be happy with either!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope it is the Jolly one! The might hav esplit it up between everyone who didn't get in to not run into the same problem?


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 28, 2013)

I just realized after seeing the picture on here that my Vitabath stuff was missing!!! *edited* I guess only certain people get to try this. What a bummer! I was most excited for that!


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

My Rose Boxbox just arrived! Probably one of my favs thus far. I got the Vitabath in Asian Orchid &amp; Coconut, the Gradation Polish in the silver/black, and blueberry BelVita cookies. I dont think there are any other variations -- assuming everyone got the same insoles/mascara/lindt. I laughed when I opened the Lindt sample and saw ONE truffle though, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

These boxes are looking awesome! Definitely  has me more excited for the Violet Box now.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

Also, the kiss gradation (lbr, its ombre) polish kit is AWESOME:





You have to work ridiculously fast though.. it dries SO quick. The formula is really nice -- it goes on crazy smooth.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you kidding me!? My polish took an hour to do and an hour later was still wet.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you kidding me!? My polish took an hour to do and an hour later was still wet.

Which color kit did you get? I did two thin coats of the silver and it went on really smooth - I did the tips with a single coat of the dark polish and went to blend it with the glitter topcoat, and it was almost impossible because it had almost totally dried in the time I went from thumb to pinky on one hand.




 

The topcoat was a little thicker though, so that might slow the whole mani's drying time down. I'm impatient and topped it all with Seche Vite once I was done.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 28, 2013)

The silver dried fairly fast, but the glitter was SUPER thick and goopy and would not dry. I removed it because it was an hour later and still too wet to sleep with.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The silver dried fairly fast, but the glitter was SUPER thick and goopy and would not dry. I removed it because it was an hour later and still too wet to sleep with.

Yea, I figured that might have been the culprit. I wasn't patient enough to even attempt to wait, lol. I think the only polish I've ever dared to let dry completely on its own sans Seche Vite is the Zoya Pixie Dust line.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Rose Boxbox just arrived! Probably one of my favs thus far. I got the Vitabath in Asian Orchid &amp; Coconut, the Gradation Polish in the silver/black, and blueberry BelVita cookies. I dont think there are any other variations -- assuming everyone got the same insoles/mascara/lindt. I laughed when I opened the Lindt sample and saw ONE truffle though, lol.




There is only one truffle in that bag?!?! lol that's funny. Can't wait to get my box.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 28, 2013)

I got the whole sorry about the rose voxbox, you're getting the violet one instead email too!  It's kind of weird though that some people are getting the same email, but for the jolly instead of violet.  And what's up with the verbage about the jolly at the end?  It makes you think we may get both ...


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 28, 2013)

> What did you get in place of the Vitabath?


 Nothing.Only a certain number of people received the Vitabath. I received the other 5 items though.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is only one truffle in that bag?!?! lol that's funny. Can't wait to get my box.
Yup, lol. I've gotten those mini bags in gift sets before and they usually have 3 in them. I'll forgive them though, since its one of the best boxes I've gotten otherwise (I want like, a hundred more pairs of the dr scholls cozy cushions to put in every boot i own).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 29, 2013)

Can I at least have a You-don't-get-a-voxbox voxbox! LOL

Congrats to everyone getting one though! I've totally lost track of all the new ones going out but they all sound awesome!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I at least have a *You-don't-get-a-voxbox voxbox*! LOL

Congrats to everyone getting one though! I've totally lost track of all the new ones going out but they all sound awesome!





That sounds like the 'virtual vox' I have in my fun file 



 And all the boxes going out look great too


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 29, 2013)

Do we have to do all the bonus activites? I don't want to make a YouTube review...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nothing.Only a certain number of people received the Vitabath. I received the other 5 items though.
I didn't know that.  Why did only some people get it?  Mine says Luscious Lemon Cream but it smells just like a yellow cupcake.  I don't know if I really want to smell like a bakery lol.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Rose Boxbox just arrived! Probably one of my favs thus far. I got the Vitabath in Asian Orchid &amp; Coconut, the Gradation Polish in the silver/black, and blueberry BelVita cookies. I dont think there are any other variations -- assuming everyone got the same insoles/mascara/lindt. *I laughed when I opened the Lindt sample and saw ONE truffle though*, lol.




I know, I figured there's be at least 2 or 3.  You can buy those tiny bags in the Lindt store and there's always a few in the bag.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we have to do all the bonus activites? I don't want to make a YouTube review...
You don't but you get perks if you do.  I can never do them all because I don't have instagram.  I don't have a smart phone or an ipad/iphone.


----------



## korsis (Oct 29, 2013)

> There is only one truffle in that bag?!?! lol that's funny. Can't wait to get my box.


Also it's somehow not even worth to do all the Lindt challenges for one tiny truffle. In a couple weeks they want a pic of it, how you and your whole family had such fun eating this one truffle out in a beautiful park! Lmao!!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There is only one truffle in that bag?!?! lol that's funny. Can't wait to get my box.
Also it's somehow not even worth to do all the Lindt challenges for one tiny truffle. In a couple weeks they want a pic of it, how you and your whole family had such fun eating this one truffle out in a beautiful park! Lmao!!! ðŸ˜‰ 
Haha!  I had the same issue with a TastyKake bar a few months ago - I uploaded a picture of it cut into 3 bite-size pieces - "our family loved this!  Well, me and the kids, because there my husband would eat the whole thing in one bite! Thanks so much for the... you know what, never mind.  NEXT TIME SEND MORE IF YOU WANT ME TO SHARE IT."

I am NOT complaining about getting free stuff, fyi.  I love Influenster and I'm grateful for what they send.  I do think some of the challenges are a bit silly when they send something tiny and want you to share it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

@korsis , @magicalmom  I can't even imagine. I think I would take a picture of everyone skipping through the park holding on to the wrapper of the Lindt. Everyone being my husband and I with our dog frolocking through the background. Sounds like a normal Sunday afternoon if you ask me.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 29, 2013)

I was trying to make this the first voxbox that I did every single task on... including unboxing on youtube... but they didn't send me the vitabath and there is a task for it. WTH influenster.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @korsis , @magicalmom  I can't even imagine. I think I would take a picture of everyone skipping through the park holding on to the wrapper of the Lindt. Everyone being my husband and I with our dog frolocking through the background. Sounds like a normal Sunday afternoon if you ask me.
I'm pretty sure my daughter would drop-kick my son for a Lindt truffle. Any day of the week. 



 We would need at least 3 truffles to ensure minimal violence. 

This will be my first box and I'm so excited.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo jealous. I e-mailed influenster and wrote on Twitter and Facebook. As usual no response. I was so excited for the RoseBox. If I would not have gotten qualified i completely inderstand but the original e-mail said: you are in and i do not like when they get people excited and then you don't hear anything.

*sorry for the rant*
I hope they get back to you and you get your box. It looks like they are not the best at customer service.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got mine!  Love it...love everything in it!




Nice box!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, lol. I've gotten those mini bags in gift sets before and they usually have 3 in them. I'll forgive them though, since its one of the best boxes I've gotten otherwise (I want like, a hundred more pairs of the dr scholls cozy cushions to put in every boot i own).
Yeah, I've had those little bags and they always have like 3 in them.  This is my first box, so I am just happy to be getting one, but still kind of silly/weird.

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also it's somehow not even worth to do all the Lindt challenges for one tiny truffle. In a couple weeks they want a pic of it, how you and your whole family had such fun eating this one truffle out in a beautiful park! Lmao!!! ðŸ˜‰
That is pretty ridiculous! I didn't see that in any of my stuff yet, but I don't have my box yet, so I haven't clicked to check it in.

One truffle and you have to show your family enjoying it?!?! And for those of us in the frigid northern parts, the whole family can get bundled up in snow suits and go to the not-so-beautiful-anymore-cause-the-leaves-have-fallen-and-it-looks-like-a-baron-wasteland park and take pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I know on the last page was someone else who also had not heard back from the Rose VoxBox. I had e-mailed support, tweeted and facebooked them because,well.. don't just get a lady all excited for a VoxBox and then, pouf, break that bubble. Anyhow, I just got this:

  We have some good news &amp; some bad news: Due to an unexpected &amp; overwhelming response to the fall VoxBox pre-surveys, our cup runneth over &amp; we are not able to fit all respondents into the fall beauty programs.    But, before you grab the tissues, let us share the good news: You're on the list for the Jolly VoxBox!    That's right - the holiday VoxBox is a member favorite and this year's Jolly VoxBox is going to be the best we've had yet!

Packed with products sure to put holiday spirit in your heart, the Jolly VoxBox will spread good cheer throughout Influenster Nation this year!



 
Again, our deepest apologies for underestimating member response to the fall beauty pre-surveys. We hope you will find the genorisity to forgive us!

We'll be in touch with more details on the Jolly VoxBox -and we'll give you a chance to update your address before we ship.

Meanwhile, we hope you stay connected with us on Facebook and Twitter! 

Holly &amp; Ivy,
The Influenster Team

I will take that and it does make me happy. I love the holidays and this will be a fun little box!! Now I just hope I am getting into that box and there are no errors there.
Hope you get that box, it looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Rose Boxbox just arrived! Probably one of my favs thus far. I got the Vitabath in Asian Orchid &amp; Coconut, the Gradation Polish in the silver/black, and blueberry BelVita cookies. I dont think there are any other variations -- assuming everyone got the same insoles/mascara/lindt. I laughed when I opened the Lindt sample and saw ONE truffle though, lol.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, the kiss gradation (lbr, its ombre) polish kit is AWESOME:





You have to work ridiculously fast though.. it dries SO quick. The formula is really nice -- it goes on crazy smooth.
So pretty!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my rose voxbox but no Vitabath lotion!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yet it is part of the tasks....grr.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 29, 2013)

> I got my rose voxbox but no Vitabath lotion!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yet it is part of the tasks....grr.


I did that task anyway. I tweeted how I would have loved to fallforvitabath but couldn't since it didn't come in my box.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my email saying my rose voxbox shipped, of course it hasn't updated yet, but atleast I got the email lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited to get it...and see if I actually get the lotion.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Aw, I'll be sad if I don't get the Vitabath! They sent it (well, a body spray, not lotion) out to only some in a past voxbox and I didn't get it then...I really want to try Vitabath!


----------



## unicorn (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I take it back -- that polish sucks. Not even one day of wear and horrrible chipping, then it just peeled off. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

Sooooo I just received this from their service desk (a little shocked since I never heard back on e-mails in the past-however I specifically asked for follow up this time!) :

Due to an overwhelming &amp; unexpected response to our Rose VoxBox pre-survey, we have been forced to sort all respondents into either the Rose VoxBox, the Violet VoxBox or the Jolly VoxBox.

If you took the survey, but have not heard from us regarding the Rose VoxBox, it's likely that you have been sorted into one of the other two boxes. We will be in touch regarding the Violet VoxBox shipment in early November and the Jolly VoxBox shipment in early December.

Please note: You will not see the badge appear in your Fun File until closer to the time of shipment.

We do apologize for the mishap - it was truly an unprecedented situation &amp; we're thankful we have so many members eager to participate in our VoxBox program!

Peaches &amp; Pineapples,

The Influenster Team

So: We indeed got split up in the two boxes coming up and I guess I will be hearing around the beginning of December while the Violet Box hears back in early November.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 29, 2013)

My Lindt truffle melted into a huge mess.  I'm used to this - I live in south Texas.  It's just a little hilarious how big a mess is in that little bag. It looks like it exploded. Can you imagine that picture on instagram? HA! I didn't even get the coupon out of the bag.


----------



## korsis (Oct 31, 2013)

> My Lindt truffle melted into a huge mess. Â I'm used to this - I live in south Texas. Â It's just a little hilarious how big a mess is in that little bag. It looks like it exploded. Can you imagine that picture on instagram? HA! I didn't even get the coupon out of the bag.Â


Lol! I want to see that picture on IG! "Thanks for this awesome truffle! It melts not only on your tongue!" Lol


----------



## Snolili (Oct 31, 2013)

I got the Rose Vox Box, and it did include the lotion. I was sort of hoping it was bubblebath, lol. I have SO MUCH lotion. 

I have a question. How important is it to do all the box bonus tasks. I don't have a vine or an instragram and I don't like doing youtube videos. Can I skip the ones I'm uncomfortable with?


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Rose Vox Box, and it did include the lotion. I was sort of hoping it was bubblebath, lol. I have SO MUCH lotion. 

I have a question. How important is it to do all the box bonus tasks. I don't have a vine or an instragram and I don't like doing youtube videos. Can I skip the ones I'm uncomfortable with? 
I've been wondering the same thing. I've done everything but the youtube video. Someone on here told me that you get more bonuses if you do all of them, but I'm not quite sure how it works either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 31, 2013)

You don't have to do the extras. You can earn more goodies by completing the brand challenges and might be more likely to get more VoxBoxes in the future if you do more, but only the mandatory ones are, well, mandatory.


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 31, 2013)

So I am new to this thread  I signed up with influenster in June and I qualified for my first box which will be the violet box


----------



## TracyT (Oct 31, 2013)

Did anyone get a skincare survey today about fine lines, discoloration? I'm hoping to qualify even if it means I'm old.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a skincare survey today about fine lines, discoloration? I'm hoping to qualify even if it means I'm old.  




I got it too!


----------



## Qttie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Got mine! Â Love it...love everything in it!


----------



## Qttie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooooh.. very nice! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 31, 2013)

........I really want some Lindor truffles now LOL


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 31, 2013)

This is crazy. I'm not a huge chocolate person. But, a team member brought me some Lindor truffles on my Birthday on the 18th. I hoarded the white chocolate and have been sharing the rest of the variety pack with my team. We just threw the bag away today. I'm a convert now!



> ........I really want some Lindor truffles now LOL :rolleyess:


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 31, 2013)

Because those Lindor truffles are really good! I keep seeing these Lindt pictures and I've been craving for it since. Haha!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am new to this thread  I signed up with influenster in June and I qualified for my first box which will be the violet box
Welcome and congrats on getting your first box!


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 2, 2013)

So I have this showing:



Does this mean I'm getting a box?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

@jaylee78 i have it showing in my profile too. it looks like people can do tasks to qualify for things.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 2, 2013)

> @jaylee78 Â i have it showing in my profile too. it looks like people can do tasks to qualify for things.


 Looks like I'm going to have to go sit at my computer and look at the tasks. Won't take me to the tasks on my phone. Thank you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Looks like I'm going to have to go sit at my computer and look at the tasks. Won't take me to the tasks on my phone. Thank you!
I just tried clicking on it and it keeps taking me to the badge page. I'm thinking the link is broken? It's definitely not just your phone, though.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 2, 2013)

The Electrolux isn't showing up in my fun file.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 2, 2013)

> I just tried clicking on it and it keeps taking me to the badge page. I'm thinking the link is broken? It's definitely not just your phone, though.


Had the same issue on my laptop last night.


----------



## mcpout (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their Olay Fresh Effects Prize package for being a 'Top Olay Badge Holder from the Sunkissed Voxbox'? I was one of the brand challenge winners, but that e-mail was sent 4 weeks ago, and I haven't heard / gotten anything since.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the Mary Kay badge winner gift. That was more than a month ago I'm sure... I think they just take a long time.


----------



## TracyT (Nov 3, 2013)

For some contest type things, I believe the shipping uses that generic 4-6 weeks window.


----------



## tameloy (Nov 4, 2013)

I just received a pre-qual survey for some type of anti-aging serum voxbox.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 4, 2013)

About the Electroluxe, i got an e-mail with the following, basically a twitter chat where one person wins a cook top:

Join us &amp; you could win a cooktop worth $3,479!

  Unlock the Electrolux Live-Stream Cook-off Badge

*WHERE: *Food52.com Electrolux Cook-off 

*WHEN: *Wednesday, November 6 at 1pm ET

*HOW: *Connect with #ElectroluxLive via Twitter


----------



## feemia (Nov 4, 2013)

Why are their twitter events always in the middle of the day so that only people without a regular job participate? You'd think the manufacturers would want to engage people with a steady income who can purchase their products.


----------



## corinatap (Nov 4, 2013)

I totally agree with you on that. They never have one later in the day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  About the Electroluxe, i got an e-mail with the following, basically a twitter chat where one person wins a cook top:

Join us &amp; you could win a cooktop worth $3,479!

  Unlock the Electrolux Live-Stream Cook-off Badge

*WHERE: *Food52.com Electrolux Cook-off 

*WHEN: *Wednesday, November 6 at 1pm ET

*HOW: *Connect with #ElectroluxLive via Twitter 


eh. not worth the effort LOL.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 4, 2013)

@kawaiimeows they sent me two emails now to remind me. Unfortunately I cannot decline at work becaus ethe page is blocked haha.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 4, 2013)

> Why are their twitter events always in the middle of the day so that only people without a regular job participate? You'd think the manufacturers would want to engage people with a steady income who can purchase their products.


To be fair, you can work a job that isn't 9-5 and have a steady income  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my Rose VoxBox! I love it. I got the lotion in Pomegranate and Blood Orange, and it smells just like a fresh citrus perfum The Body Shop used to have. Those cozy Cushions are great, and I can finally wear this pair of cute boots I have. With a big ticket item (and more than one truffle), this would have made me happy as a PopSugar box!

I can't wait to see what the Violet box includes! (I am not getting it, I just stalk this site.)


----------



## Kelli (Nov 5, 2013)

My Rose VoxBox came the end of last week week. I didn't get the lotion.

The Gradation polish is ok. The BelVita tasted like a graham cracker with a little extra sweetness (I got the Brown Sugar one). The mascara is nice except for the fact that it does smudge when I rub my eye...other than that I like it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 5, 2013)

i got the anti aging serum survey too. sounds like a one product box (but if it's anyhting like the rimmel lash accelerator challenge bring it on! The brand challenge prize was awesome!) I also has a ponds challenge for wipes that was only up for a few days it seemed. and the electroluxe cooktop twitter chat- but i work second shift so i won't be able to do that. Someone should try- maybe not a lot of people will be on!


----------



## juli8587 (Nov 5, 2013)

I got two truffles in my little bag


----------



## LuciaValencia (Nov 5, 2013)

I just got two emails saying I'm a top badge holder for Olay and NYC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It says this:  "we're sending you the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional {Shine, Shine Go Away!} Shine Minimizing Cleanser to share with a friend!" And: "we're sending you a surprise product from the NYC New York Color collection!" SO EXCITED!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got two emails saying I'm a top badger holder for Olay and NYC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It says this:  "we're sending you the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional {Shine, Shine Go Away!} Shine Minimizing Cleanser to share with a friend!" And: "we're sending you a surprise product from the NYC New York Color collection!" SO EXCITED! 
Oh wow, for which box? Great prize!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got two emails saying I'm a top badge holder for Olay and NYC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It says this:  "we're sending you the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional {Shine, Shine Go Away!} Shine Minimizing Cleanser to share with a friend!" And: "we're sending you a surprise product from the NYC New York Color collection!" SO EXCITED! 
Congrats!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got two emails saying I'm a top badge holder for Olay and NYC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It says this:  "we're sending you the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional {Shine, Shine Go Away!} Shine Minimizing Cleanser to share with a friend!" And: "we're sending you a surprise product from the NYC New York Color collection!" SO EXCITED! 
Go you! That's awesome.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone else in the Rimmel Stay Matte?? Make sure you unlock the badge causee....

All badge holders will win the Rimmel London products needed and step-by-step instructions on how to get Georgia May Jagger's Rocker Chic look, including:

-Stay Matte Primer

-Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

-Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

-Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

-Retro Glam Mascara

-Moisture Renew Lipstick

-Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

 
One grand prize winner will also receive a limited-edition Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara MADE WITH SWAROVSKIÂ® ELEMENTS!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got two emails saying I'm a top badge holder for Olay and NYC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It says this:  "we're sending you the entire Olay Fresh Effects collection, plus an additional {Shine, Shine Go Away!} Shine Minimizing Cleanser to share with a friend!" And: "we're sending you a surprise product from the NYC New York Color collection!" SO EXCITED! 
Congrats on both!


----------



## TracyT (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone who got the anti-aging serum survey get a follow up note yet to say if you're in or not?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 5, 2013)

I 'm starting to think my Rose box will never come...shipped on the 26th and tracking still just says "electronic info received".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuciaValencia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow, for which box? Great prize!!
On the Paradise one, all that tweeting and pinteresting paid off!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go you! That's awesome.
YAY! Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on both!
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll post pics when they arrive, did anybody else get this?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations @LuciaValencia ! Both sound great!  I am always glad to see some people on MUT win some badge challenges!!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

I love seeing pics of the prizes. Still waiting for my Mary Kay prize. Seems like forever.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I 'm starting to think my Rose box will never come...shipped on the 26th and tracking still just says "electronic info received".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no! I hope you hear something soon.  That sounds like it was never scanned in/dropped off at the post office.


----------



## corinatap (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else in the Rimmel Stay Matte?? Make sure you unlock the badge causee....

All badge holders will win the Rimmel London products needed and step-by-step instructions on how to get Georgia May Jagger's Rocker Chic look, including:

-Stay Matte Primer

-Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

-Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

-Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

-Retro Glam Mascara

-Moisture Renew Lipstick

-Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

 
One grand prize winner will also receive a limited-edition Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara MADE WITH SWAROVSKIÂ® ELEMENTS!
Rimmel always gives great prizes! And I love that it is always for ALL badge holders. It is always really simple and easy to get those badges. I received the one for the Lash Accelerator mascara and the prize was awesome!


----------



## RDolph (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rimmel always gives great prizes! And I love that it is always for ALL badge holders. It is always really simple and easy to get those badges. I received the one for the Lash Accelerator mascara and the prize was awesome!
I feel like an idiot, but... How do you unlock the brand badge?


----------



## corinatap (Nov 6, 2013)

They give challenges like "Like Rimmel on Facebook" or "Tweet about the product." Stuff like that. All you have to do is complete ALL of the challenges and you will get the brand badge. For some brands it may be to complete some of the challenges, it just depends on what the instructions are.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 6, 2013)

I totally agree! I did the lash accelerator challenge and it was awesome! makes me love rimmel even more.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

I got the retro glam mascara in my rose box. Can't wait for their brand challenge!


----------



## unicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

Two new badges up for Rose voxboxes -- one for Rimmel, one for Kiss. Prize packs for ALL badge holders, too!

Kiss Nails Prize:

ALL badge holders will receive a prize pack from KissÂ® (a value of over $15!), including:


-KissÂ® Nail Artist Paint Kit
-imPRESS Press-On Manicure

Rimmel Prize:

All badge holders will receive a gift pack worth $33.95 from Rimmel London including;   
-2 Show Off Lip Lacquers

-1 Lash Accelerator Endless

-2 ScandalEyes Felt-Tip Liners


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow. This is the first time I have had the chance to win a guaranteed brand challenge prize. The Rimmel prize looks great. I am not really interested in the Kiss stuff... so I am not sure if I should do it or not. If I don't, will it hurt me at all? I know the brand challenges help you win prizes, but does if effect anything overall?


----------



## unicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think skipping out on the brand challenges hurts at all. The Kiss one is REALLY easy to do though -- you can just do a quick vine video to meet the video requirement.

I'm a bit confused on the Rimmel video though...

We want to see you show off your own eye-conic 60s look inspired by Georgia May Jaggerâ€™s look above! Create a DEDICATED 3-min or less video on YouTube, Vine, or Instagram or blog about how you created your look and your experiences with RetroGlam mascara.

then it says...Your submission will NOT be accepted if it does not feature Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara ONLY

... uh, how am I supposed to do a full eye look using nothing but mascara? can I use other products so long as I dont name any? I dont get it.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't wanna do it because I have a brand new gel mani hahaha. I guess I can do it later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure about that mascara challenge. Hmmmmm.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think skipping out on the brand challenges hurts at all. The Kiss one is REALLY easy to do though -- you can just do a quick vine video to meet the video requirement.

I'm a bit confused on the Rimmel video though...

We want to see you show off your own eye-conic 60s look inspired by Georgia May Jaggerâ€™s look above! Create a DEDICATED 3-min or less video on YouTube, Vine, or Instagram or blog about how you created your look and your experiences with RetroGlam mascara.

then it says...Your submission will NOT be accepted if it does not feature Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara ONLY

... uh, how am I supposed to do a full eye look using nothing but mascara? can I use other products so long as I dont name any? I dont get it.
Maybe if you have your shadow and liner done already?  I think they just want to keep people from doing haul videos or using their unboxing video for this submission.  I don't think they want naked eyes with only their mascara.  That was just how I took it when I read it.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think skipping out on the brand challenges hurts at all. The Kiss one is REALLY easy to do though -- you can just do a quick vine video to meet the video requirement.

I'm a bit confused on the Rimmel video though...

We want to see you show off your own eye-conic 60s look inspired by Georgia May Jaggerâ€™s look above! Create a DEDICATED 3-min or less video on YouTube, Vine, or Instagram or blog about how you created your look and your experiences with RetroGlam mascara.

then it says...Your submission will NOT be accepted if it does not feature Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara ONLY

... uh, how am I supposed to do a full eye look using nothing but mascara? can I use other products so long as I dont name any? I dont get it.
Yeah, that one is worded horribly, I don't fully get it either. I was figuring I just read it wrong, so it's good to know I'm not the only one confused by it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2013)

I've kind of accepted that my box isn't coming. Tracking still is in pre-shipment and "electronic shipping info received" since the 26th. I've emailed INfluenster, but of course I've heard nothing. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've kind of accepted that my box isn't coming. Tracking still is in pre-shipment and "electronic shipping info received" since the 26th. I've emailed INfluenster, but of course I've heard nothing. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 I really hope they get back to you soon about it.


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 8, 2013)

> I've kind of accepted that my box isn't coming. Tracking still is in pre-shipment and "electronic shipping info received" since the 26th. I've emailed INfluenster, but of course I've heard nothing. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The same thing is happening with my box. I guess the same is NOT happening with my box. I'm hoping it will just show up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've kind of accepted that my box isn't coming. Tracking still is in pre-shipment and "electronic shipping info received" since the 26th. I've emailed INfluenster, but of course I've heard nothing. Bummer.





The same thing is happening with my box. I guess the same is NOT happening with my box. I'm hoping it will just show up. It does give me a little bit of comfort to know I'm not the only one in this situation, though I'm sorry you are, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 9, 2013)

> I don't think skipping out on the brand challenges hurts at all. The Kiss one is REALLY easy to do though -- you can just do a quick vine video to meet the video requirement. I'm a bit confused on the Rimmel video though... We want to see you show off your own eye-conic 60s look inspired by Georgia May Jaggerâ€™s look above! Create a DEDICATED 3-min or less video on YouTube, Vine, or Instagram or blog about how you created your look and your experiences with RetroGlam mascara. then it says...Your submission will NOT be accepted if it does not feature Scandaleyes Retro Glam Mascara ONLY ... uh, how am I supposed to do a full eye look using nothing but mascara? can I use other products so long as I dont name any? I dont get it.


 To me it sounds like they want the main focus to be on the mascara. Like, you can use other products to do the look but the main feature should be the mascara finishing the look. Eh, who knows though.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 9, 2013)

I saw I had more invitations to send - and it looks like an invitation specifically for guys!  Mine are all gone already. I've had friends asking for invites since they saw my Rose Vox Box pictures.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't wanna do it because I have a brand new gel mani hahaha. I guess I can do it later.




 
Maybe use your toes? Or borrow someone else's nails? (daugher, hubby, roomate, etc?)


----------



## Snolili (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe if you have your shadow and liner done already?  I think they just want to keep people from doing haul videos or using their unboxing video for this submission.  I don't think they want naked eyes with only their mascara.  That was just how I took it when I read it.

No naked eyes? Whoops. This was what I was going to do, since I don't really wear any makeup but mascara, and that's when I remember...


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No naked eyes? Whoops. This was what I was going to do, since I don't really wear any makeup but mascara, and that's when I remember...
I bet your video will be great!  I just meant that I don't think naked eyes are a requirement.  The look that we are supposed to be inspired by has liner and shadow, so I'm sure it's ok to use them.  I think they just don't want you to feature any other products - the Scandaleyes should be the star.  Again, that's just how I took it.

By the way, I am loving this mascara!  My daughter asked if I was wearing falsies because my lashes are "totally out there."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

(Disclaimer - I didn't get the Rose Box, so I'm just going based off of what was copied/pasted here earlier &amp; subsequent discussion.  I don't have any inside information, nor am I psychic.  These are my best guesses.)

I think they want you to do an eye look that ENHANCES the mascara.  So there's 2 ways to do it - 

1)start with naked eyes.  Put on liner and shadow, talking about why you chose the colors (basic colors, not brand names.  i.e. "I'm using a light matte brown shadow to really give the mascara a chance to show up against my eyelids!  Then I'm going to use a black eyeliner to do a cat-eye, which will emphasize how long my lashes look with the RetroGlam mascara.")

2) Start with eyes that are done *except* for mascara.  Talk about the products in the same way, just pointing to the makeup job you've already done, not naming brands/specific colors, just generalize.  Add mascara at the end, mentioning RetroGlam by name.

I guess there is a 3rd option to start the video with the mascara already on, if you're afraid of poking yourself in the eye while you do the video!


----------



## Snolili (Nov 11, 2013)

Magicalmom, those are great suggestions, thanks.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally got around to my Kiss Gradation mani.  I am not sure if this is how it is "supposed" to look but I like it (the mani and the polishes) better than I thought I would.  Of course the first hand I did not "read" the directions in it's entirety and the second time I did a work around and it seemed to work more how it should!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm pretty irritated with Influenster. Never did get my Rose box, shipping never updated, etc...but what irritates me is that they never responded to my email asking about it. It makes me not want to participate in any of their things anymore...


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 12, 2013)

Planning on doing a vine for the nail and mascara tasks tomorrow. I feel so behind, but I am not.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm glad to be done with the Dr. Scholl's Active Series VoxBox. I finished the survey at the last minute using my phone while I was on the bus. The Influenster website has gotten back to being mostly compatible with my phone, or I would've been out of luck. I feel like there were a hundred and one tasks for the insoles. I did everything except Pinterest and Vine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Violet Voxbox Hint #1



Spoiler



  Influenster


Violet VoxBox hint #1: What's a coat that can only go on wet, but when it dries it triples in shine? 
I believe the answer is Sally Hansen Triple Shine Nail polish. If so, I'm excited.


----------



## korsis (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got a prequalify survey for a new voxbox!


----------



## Snolili (Nov 12, 2013)

I've compleated all the brand challenges for the rose box except for the rimmel video. I've tried several times and it never turns out right. Le sigh.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty irritated with Influenster. Never did get my Rose box, shipping never updated, etc...but what irritates me is that they never responded to my email asking about it. It makes me not want to participate in any of their things anymore...
This really stinks.  I submitted a request for support more than two months ago because my Lifestage badges don't show up.  I sent another request through email a month later and commented on Twitter and was told - don't submit any more requests for the same problem. So today I get an email - the first email they've ever sent to me - and it says they looked and there's no problem, case closed.  Nope - still no Lifestage badges. Doesn't seem like they've really got it together.

Did you look under support tickets to see if they opened one for you?  I hope this works out and they send you a newer box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

From what I've gathered from reading Influenster's facebook wall is that their CS sucks. I've never had to contact them about anything so I'm not saying that from my own experience, but yeah.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Their CS definitely sucks.  I did the Palmolive challenge earlier this year, and one of my soaps busted in the box.  I reported it in EXACTLY the way they asked (they wanted a whole bunch of information in a really specific order), and NEVER heard back.  

I did decide to go ahead and check in the box and do the challenges/badge tasks, so mine wasn't an unresolvable issue like the ones above (missing badges and boxes), but I've never even heard of a good CS experience with them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess you get what you pay for...so to speak.


----------



## tameloy (Nov 12, 2013)

I got an email today saying that I qualified for the anti-aging serum voxbox. Looks like its a new cream/serum from Cindy Crawford's line.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 12, 2013)

> I got an email today saying that I qualified for the anti-aging serum voxbox. Looks like its a new cream/serum from Cindy Crawford's line.


 I qualified for this one as well. Pretty excited about it, I have always liked Cindy Crawford =). My skin is pretty sensitive, I hope the formula isn't too harsh.


----------



## corinatap (Nov 13, 2013)

I had no idea that tweet was talking about that. I was thinking it was about Sinful Shine nail polish. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## summerflood (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty irritated with Influenster. Never did get my Rose box, shipping never updated, etc...but what irritates me is that they never responded to my email asking about it. It makes me not want to participate in any of their things anymore...
I just came on here to see if anyone else was having the same problem. I have that infamous Pre-shipment date of 10/26, too. I've seen a lot of people post on their Facebook page about tracking for that date - until today Influenster was just giving a generic response about the Post Office being responsible and they don't have any information once it's left their hands. But today, with so many complaints about that date, they say they're "looking into it with their shipping partner." I have a feeling the boxes were labelled, but never left the facility. They're sitting somewhere, I'm sure! Don't get me wrong - I know shipments go out in waves, but there is a big red flag about this. I've never seen an issue like this before!

I am mad about it though for a few reasons - 1. If we never end up getting this box, I feel like we should get something else to make up for it. 2. I want to participate in those brand challenges, there are some good prizes! And even if we DO get our Rose VoxBox, hundreds of people have had a head start on us. Boo. 3. I really hate that they essentially didn't want to take responsibility for a shipping problem and wouldn't respond to emails and gave cookie-cutter responses on FB for weeks now. It is their problem and they basically made anyone who posted asking about it feel like they were the ones in the wrong.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty irritated with Influenster. Never did get my Rose box, shipping never updated, etc...but what irritates me is that they never responded to my email asking about it. It makes me not want to participate in any of their things anymore...

@yousoldtheworld That's just not cool, at all. I'm sorry




I hope they eventually make it right for you!


----------



## Marie0106 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Posted On Facebook:*

Violet VoxBox Hint #2: Not this kind of hair band


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got around to my Kiss Gradation mani.  I am not sure if this is how it is "supposed" to look but I like it (the mani and the polishes) better than I thought I would.  Of course the first hand I did not "read" the directions in it's entirety and the second time I did a work around and it seemed to work more how it should!




So pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!
Thanks!  The second hand I did came out better than the first!  However this chipped pretty quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I got my Zoya polishes in the mail to make me feel better!  And I am glad I got to try them!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email today saying that I qualified for the anti-aging serum voxbox. Looks like its a new cream/serum from Cindy Crawford's line.

I qualified for this one as well. Pretty excited about it, I have always liked Cindy Crawford =). My skin is pretty sensitive, I hope the formula isn't too harsh. I qualified for it too!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty irritated with Influenster. Never did get my Rose box, shipping never updated, etc...but what irritates me is that they never responded to my email asking about it. It makes me not want to participate in any of their things anymore...
Sorry to heat that, good luck with getting in touch with them.


----------



## Boulderbon (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got an email saying I'm in for the Meaningful Beauty VoxBox! Anyone else?


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email saying I'm in for the Meaningful Beauty VoxBox! Anyone else?

I wish!


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 15, 2013)

I once received meaningful beauty eyes cream .5 oz. used up the whole tube and saw no difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's a good everyday moisturizer


----------



## TracyT (Nov 15, 2013)

> I just got an email saying I'm in for the Meaningful Beauty VoxBox! Anyone else?Â


 Me too. No tracking yet. I'm excited to give it a go.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 16, 2013)

i got the meaningful beauty vox box today- .5 oz (15ml) of the serum, i used it today and really liked it. almost felt like a primer too. going to have to look it up and read some more info on it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

my mom actually uses meaningful beauty products for anti-aging purposes. its really done wonders for her skin as far as making her look more youthful.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email saying I'm in for the Meaningful Beauty VoxBox! Anyone else? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too. No tracking yet. I'm excited to give it a go.

i'm in as well, but still no tracking. i think i actually got the tracking info the day before it arrived last time so i'm not worried.


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about the violet voxbox? Weren't they supposed to be shipped out last week?


----------



## korsis (Nov 19, 2013)

I am getting a family suave voxbox! Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

> Has anyone heard anything about the violet voxbox?Â Weren't they supposed to be shipped out last week?Â


 I don't remember them saying when they were supposed to be shipped. But they've been posting hints on Facebook.


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't remember them saying when they were supposed to be shipped. But they've been posting hints on Facebook.
Thanks! They had said three boxes were shipping out last week and I guess I just jumped to conclusions!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I just got another shipping email for my Rose box that never updated or came...they said there was a mishap at the post office (isn't it funny how it is ALWAYS the post office's fault? lol).  So we'll see if it comes this time! It's free, yes, but I just have not been impressed with their basically nonexistent customer service. They finally responded to my email 2 weeks later and said "If you haven't gotten it, it's either on the way or it hasn't been shipped yet." Gee, thanks!


----------



## corinatap (Nov 19, 2013)

That sounds interesting. Do you know what is supposed to come in that box?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

> Thanks! They had said three boxes were shipping out last week and I guess I just jumped to conclusions!


 I could be totally wrong though. They've been rolling out so many voxboxes lately that it is hard to keep up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Last Violet Voxbox hint:



Spoiler



Influenster Â· 130,746 like this 8 minutes ago Â· 


 
 Last #VioletVoxBox hint: What gets wetter as it dries? 
everyone is saying a towel? that doesn't make any sense? and how would they fit it in the box? bahahh


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Violet Voxbox hint:



Spoiler



Influenster Â· 130,746 like this 8 minutes ago Â· 


 
 Last #VioletVoxBox hint: What gets wetter as it dries? 
everyone is saying a towel? that doesn't make any sense? and how would they fit it in the box? bahahh

 Influenster tweeted that this box contains 5 products, but they have given 6 hints. Does this make sense to anyone? I am really confused.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Violet Voxbox hint:



Spoiler



Influenster Â· 130,746 like this 8 minutes ago Â· 


 
 Last #VioletVoxBox hint: What gets wetter as it dries? 
everyone is saying a towel? that doesn't make any sense? and how would they fit it in the box? bahahh

 Makes sense in my head.  As it dries you (or your hair) it soaks up the water...making it wet.  Excuse my mush-brain if that doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Violet Voxbox hint:



Spoiler



Influenster Â· 130,746 like this 8 minutes ago Â· 


 
 Last #VioletVoxBox hint: What gets wetter as it dries? 
everyone is saying a towel? that doesn't make any sense? and how would they fit it in the box? bahahh

 What if it was the beauty blender? Does that make any sense?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh wow. If I'm not mistaken, they tweeted that there are only 5 items. But they have 6 clues... hmm...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Makes sense in my head.  As it dries you (or your hair) it soaks up the water...making it wet.  Excuse my mush-brain if that doesn't make any sense... 




i just meant, how would something like that fit in to a voxbox? i guess because i use thick bath towels for my hair and not those turbie twists, they just don't work for thick hair.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What if it was the beauty blender? Does that make any sense?
i've never used one of those! i don't know how they really work bahahah. i wouldn't object to getting one though!


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've never used one of those! i don't know how they really work bahahah. i wouldn't object to getting one though!
I have never used them either! But would love to try it out!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting a family suave voxbox! Yay!
I'm getting this box too.  I seem to get the single product boxes... I got the dish soap, the coupon for the keifer stuff, and the insoles.  not bad and not complaining because it is free but I have giant full of stuff box envy lol


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting this box too.  I seem to get the single product boxes... I got the dish soap, the coupon for the keifer stuff, and the insoles.  not bad and not complaining because it is free but I have giant full of stuff box envy lol
What is in this box?  Lotion?  Body wash?  I am curious!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting this box too.  I seem to get the single product boxes... I got the dish soap, the coupon for the keifer stuff, and the insoles.  not bad and not complaining because it is free but I have giant full of stuff box envy lol
What is in this box?  Lotion?  Body wash?  I am curious!

I want o say the questions were about body wash so I am thinking some kind of soap but I honestly can't remember.


----------



## korsis (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I think it's 3 different body washes, 1 for the hubby, 1 for the kid and hopefully 1 also for the women of the family. Lol. A couple weeks ago they wrote me also that I get a jolly voxbox at the end of November. I wonder if I still get that one or if I got instead the suave. Also I wanted to mention that I have never gotten a voxbox for the 5 invites I got for them. They of course want us to invite more people but it will not get you any further.


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got an email that I am in for the violet voxbox! All I needed was to update my address! Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

That email made my day!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email that I am in for the violet voxbox! All I needed was to update my address! Can't wait for it to come!
Same! So excited!


----------



## Marie0106 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email that I am in for the violet voxbox! All I needed was to update my address! Can't wait for it to come!


Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That email made my day!
I can not wait!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got the violet voxbox email!  Hopefully they don't delay it AGAIN!


----------



## corinatap (Nov 20, 2013)

Same here! Which means we probably won't see the boxes til December.


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That email made my day!
Mine too! This will be my first box and it sounds amazing!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 20, 2013)

I noticed in the Rimmel Brand Badge for the Rose VoxBox it mentions creating a video, but also in the same sentence, says you can do a dedicated blog post...

Quote: Create a Dedicated Rimmel Post about Your Retro Look on Your Blog, YouTube, Vine, or Instavideo We want to see you show off your own eye-conic 60s look inspired by Georgia May Jaggerâ€™s look above! Create a DEDICATED 3-min or less video on YouTube, Vine, or Instagram* or blog about how you created your look and your experiences with RetroGlam mascara*.
So a video isn't necessary? It's ok just to post a blog? If so I am so doing that lol I didn't think that this challenge initially said that, it seemed like before it said it had to be a video. Yay. I might actually be able to unlock this badge (and I REALLY want to with it being such a great prize for everyone who completes it!)


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Mine too! This will be my first box and it sounds amazing!


 Nice first box! This will be my 2nd. My first box just had a toothbrush in it and I had fun doing the tasks for it. Imagine the awesomeness this one will have for us. Haha.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha I don't think they'll delay the Violet until December. It won't be a fall beauty box anymore, and they have the Jolly box for December.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 20, 2013)

I just got an email about the Violet VoxBox! 




 Made my day much better.


----------



## corinatap (Nov 20, 2013)

I meant by the time it comes in  the mail it will be December. Especially with Thanksgiving coming up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't care when it comes....it's free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Oops!  By "delay", I meant that they had bumped me from receiving the Rose VoxBox to the Violet Voxbox.  Lol I don't mind whenever they actually send the box, as long as I don't get bumped to another box!  

Does anyone have a list of guesses as to what's in the box? I didn't think I'd get it, so I didn't pay any attention to the hints!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oops!  By "delay", I meant that they had bumped me from receiving the Rose VoxBox to the Violet Voxbox.  Lol I don't mind whenever they actually send the box, as long as I don't get bumped to another box!  

Does anyone have a list of guesses as to what's in the box? I didn't think I'd get it, so I didn't pay any attention to the hints!
they've posted a bunch of hints on their facebook, and a lot of the responses seemed pretty close

here were the majority guesses



Spoiler



towel (this one still doesn't make sense as to how a towel would be small enough to put in the box) mud mask soyjoy or almond joy (hint had something to do with food and the word joy) (i don't think there was a clear consensus) NYM Clean Freak Dry Shampoo Violet VoxBox Hint #2: Not this kind of hair band.... (i dont' think there was a clear consensus here, some said hair ties of some sort) Sally Hansen Triple Shine nail polish


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they've posted a bunch of hints on their facebook, and a lot of the responses seemed pretty close

here were the majority guesses



Spoiler



towel (this one still doesn't make sense as to how a towel would be small enough to put in the box) mud mask soyjoy or almond joy (hint had something to do with food and the word joy) (i don't think there was a clear consensus) NYM Clean Freak Dry Shampoo Violet VoxBox Hint #2: Not this kind of hair band.... (i dont' think there was a clear consensus here, some said hair ties of some sort) Sally Hansen Triple Shine nail polish


 I think that instead of a towel it is the goody hairbrush with the mircrofiber things that dry your hair while you brush


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that instead of a towel it is the goody hairbrush with the mircrofiber things that dry your hair while you brush
this definitely makes more sense IMO! also sounds really neat.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

if the guesses are right, this box seems very hair product heavy....


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 20, 2013)

Is anyone getting the Violet Voxbox who got the Varsity box? I wish I was getting the Violet box!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that instead of a towel it is the goody hairbrush with the mircrofiber things that dry your hair while you brush
this definitely makes more sense IMO! also sounds really neat.


Oh wow this box does sound awesome!  I'm starting to think that I like the contents better than the Rose box, but I think the Rose box had at least 2 items where there was a guaranteed Badge Prize.  So.... is it greedy that I'm hoping for at least one guaranteed Badge Prize?  I do like my free stuff on top of free stuff, lol.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Is anyone getting the Violet Voxbox who got the Varsity box? I wish I was getting the Violet box!


 I was supposed to get the Varsity but they said I'm "better suited" for the Violet. I'm glad they put me on Violet instead!


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, how do you get in on the boxes? I've been reviewing things and have my influenster score up to 74. Will it just go up the more things I review?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Ok, how do you get in on the boxes? I've been reviewing things and have my influenster score up to 74. Will it just go up the more things I review?


 That's a nice score! It will go up when your reviews get a thumbs up. Quality over quantity. I qualified for one of the voxboxes from winning a Twitter party. I got a pre-survey for my first box when I wasn't even active on the site. I became active after receiving my first box. I guess they find recipients based on demographics, scores, the badges you unlock, and many more factors. I've only unlocked the beauty badge and have a very high score on it, maybe that's why they picked me for the Violet box. Just be patient and I'm sure you'll get yours!


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you [@]roxgirl08[/@]!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed in the Rimmel Brand Badge for the Rose VoxBox it mentions creating a video, but also in the same sentence, says you can do a dedicated blog post...

So a video isn't necessary? It's ok just to post a blog? If so I am so doing that lol I didn't think that this challenge initially said that, it seemed like before it said it had to be a video. Yay. I might actually be able to unlock this badge (and I REALLY want to with it being such a great prize for everyone who completes it!)
Nope it can be a blog. I just did a vine video because they are SUPER easy and fast!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that instead of a towel it is the goody hairbrush with the mircrofiber things that dry your hair while you brush

That would be awesome, if only because this weekend I had to buy a new hairbrush and considered getting that one. I ended up not getting it just because I didn't want to be stuck without one if it didn't work. I'm dying to try it, though. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope it can be a blog. I just did a vine video because they are SUPER easy and fast!
I can't get Vine on my phone, so I was hoping for an alternative that didn't require me to do a video at all. I'm not really a post videos on youtube type lol. If I could get Vine, I'd go that route.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to all the ladies getting boxes!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Nov 24, 2013)

Is the violet voxbox showing up in anyones fun file yet? Ive gotten 2 emails about the Box i think but it hasnt showed up on my page yet


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the violet voxbox showing up in anyones fun file yet? Ive gotten 2 emails about the Box i think but it hasnt showed up on my page yet
I checked mine earlier today and it was not. It'll probably show up around the time it ships, maybe.


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 24, 2013)

I finally got my Rose VoxBox in the mail yesterday. I was disappointed that I didn't get a Vitabath to try. I think that was the reason I wanted my box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got my Rose VoxBox in the mail yesterday. I was disappointed that I didn't get a Vitabath to try. I think that was the reason I wanted my box.

I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a VoxBox the other day but it wasn't for a current campaign but rather a prize of 12 past items for being one of the top Badge holders from a past campaign.


Some kind of biscuit with almonds and cranberries.
Venus Embrace
Mary Kay mascara
NYC glitter pencil
NYC eye dust
Hawaiian Tropics moisturizer

Chocolate mask

Sally Hanse Salon Effects
imPRESS Press-on manicure
Veet ready-to-use wax strips
Sweet Pea body spray
Shea Moisture organic raw shea butter baby eczema bar soap


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 24, 2013)

Well that's a nice surprise! @zadidoll


----------



## Kelli (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...
Most people didn't get them anyway, even non late ones. During the RoseVoxBox twitter party they said that only 1,000 people got them, so it was like a bonus item some people got but most didn't.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...
Most people didn't get them anyway, even non late ones. During the RoseVoxBox twitter party they said that only 1,000 people got them, so it was like a bonus item some people got but most didn't.

Yeah, I know (they did that before in one of my boxes with a Boots product) but I haven't seen any of the late boxes with them so I am assuming they sent all of those out with the original batch...I was saying that I feel like they didn't have enough boxes for the shipping info they created, and then possibly were waiting for more things to arrive. That or they just forgot about a stack...but I find that less likely.

At any rate, I'm just glad to have gotten mine! I am excited for the cushions, and I'm interested to try the mascara!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I know (they did that before in one of my boxes with a Boots product) but I haven't seen any of the late boxes with them so I am assuming they sent all of those out with the original batch...I was saying that I feel like they didn't have enough boxes for the shipping info they created, and then possibly were waiting for more things to arrive. That or they just forgot about a stack...but I find that less likely.

At any rate, I'm just glad to have gotten mine! I am excited for the cushions, and I'm interested to try the mascara!
Yeah they probably only got sent out in the first batch.

Glad you finally got yours! You've been waiting for what seems like forever! I personally like the mascara pretty well (though it rubs off on me pretty easily, the look it creates is nice).

I am in denial that it is winter weather time, so I haven't tried my cozy cushions yet! (I don't think I can deny it much longer with the inch of snow we just got lol)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I know (they did that before in one of my boxes with a Boots product) but I haven't seen any of the late boxes with them so I am assuming they sent all of those out with the original batch...I was saying that I feel like they didn't have enough boxes for the shipping info they created, and then possibly were waiting for more things to arrive. That or they just forgot about a stack...but I find that less likely.

At any rate, I'm just glad to have gotten mine! I am excited for the cushions, and I'm interested to try the mascara!
Yeah they probably only got sent out in the first batch.

Glad you finally got yours! You've been waiting for what seems like forever! I personally like the mascara pretty well (though it rubs off on me pretty easily, the look it creates is nice).

I am in denial that it is winter weather time, so I haven't tried my cozy cushions yet! (I don't think I can deny it much longer with the inch of snow we just got lol)

Oh gosh, I am dreading the first "real" snow (that is, anything that sticks around longer than it takes for the sun to come up and immediately melt it)...I live in Indiana so it is inevitable....but I'm not ready. I am looking forward to an excuse to wear my silly hats, but NOT snow...snow means ice and ice means me on my butt on the ground...bahhhh....


----------



## Kelli (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh gosh, I am dreading the first "real" snow (that is, anything that sticks around longer than it takes for the sun to come up and immediately melt it)...I live in Indiana so it is inevitable....but I'm not ready. I am looking forward to an excuse to wear my silly hats, but NOT snow...snow means ice and ice means me on my butt on the ground...bahhhh....
Yes, to all of this! I am slightly clumsy to begin with, so when ice strikes I am down a lot lol. My family was discussing the snow yesterday at a thanksgiving party and we decided for the end of Nov in the middle of Michigan, we couldn't complain too much about getting our first snow. I remember a few years of trick-or-treating in snow when I was a kid, so late November isn't that bad. That being said I am STILL not happy to have it around.




  I really hope the cozy cushions do help with keeping feet warm!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a VoxBox the other day but it wasn't for a current campaign but rather a prize of 12 past items for being one of the top Badge holders from a past campaign.


Some kind of biscuit with almonds and cranberries.
Venus Embrace
Mary Kay mascara
NYC glitter pencil
NYC eye dust
Hawaiian Tropics moisturizer

Chocolate mask

Sally Hanse Salon Effects
imPRESS Press-on manicure
Veet ready-to-use wax strips
Sweet Pea body spray
Shea Moisture organic raw shea butter baby eczema bar soap
 Wow that's a nice prize!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

Influenster doesn't really like to do anything fast. I did the Slimfast Voxbox campaign and I did all the required challenges to receive a megavoxbox. Well they notified the people who would get one and I never got the email. I thought that was weird so I messaged them and asked if there was a mistake or if I did something wrong and they said they would look at my account. Low and behold whoever checked my challenges made a mistake and I was supposed to receive a mega voxbox. They asked where I wanted it sent and I told them. That was October 9thâ€¦ It's November 25 and any time I ask them if its been shipped they only say Soon! This last time I told them thats what you've been telling me for over a month and they didn't respond. I'm kind of wondering if they hope I'll forget about it so they won't have to send one out! I really do enjoy influenster and I've completed about 7 voxbox's so far and I'm excited to get the Jolly Voxbox nextâ€¦ but they really have bad customer service.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â  I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...
> ...


 I like the mascara pretty well. It adds both length and volume for me. It is not clump free, but not inclined to clumps. The formula is a little wet. I have the cushions up for trade because I live in a warm place and I have child-size feet.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 25, 2013)

> Influenster doesn't really like to do anything fast. I did the Slimfast Voxbox campaign and I did all the required challenges to receive a megavoxbox. Well they notified the people who would get one and I never got the email. I thought that was weird so I messaged them and asked if there was a mistake or if I did something wrong and they said they would look at my account. Low and behold whoever checked my challenges made a mistake and I was supposed to receive a mega voxbox. They asked where I wanted it sent and I told them. That was October 9thâ€¦ It's November 25 and any time I ask them if its been shipped they only say Soon! This last time I told them thats what you've been telling me for over a month and they didn't respond. I'm kind of wondering if they hope I'll forget about it so they won't have to send one out! I really do enjoy influenster and I've completed about 7 voxbox's so far and I'm excited to get the Jolly Voxbox nextâ€¦ but they really have bad customer service.Â


 Didn't it used to be like 5 months between completing the challenges and getting the prizes? It took forever.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 25, 2013)

> Didn't it used to be like 5 months between completing the challenges and getting the prizes? It took forever.


I only just got the Mary Kay prize last week. That box was this spring.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

> Didn't it used to be like 5 months between completing the challenges and getting the prizes? It took forever.


 Well everyone else from the slimfast box got their prize in October and I still haven't gotten it because they made a mistake.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Didn't it used to be like 5 months between completing the challenges and getting the prizes? It took forever.
> 
> 
> I only just got the Mary Kay prize last week. That box was this spring.


 Whoa. That's ages. I got the Palmolive prize about 2 months ago. Edited to say Palmolive, not Mary Kay prize.


----------



## korsis (Nov 25, 2013)

> I only just got the Mary Kay prize last week. That box was this spring.


Wow!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a VoxBox the other day but it wasn't for a current campaign but rather a prize of 12 past items for being one of the top Badge holders from a past campaign.


Some kind of biscuit with almonds and cranberries.
Venus Embrace
Mary Kay mascara
NYC glitter pencil
NYC eye dust
Hawaiian Tropics moisturizer

Chocolate mask

Sally Hanse Salon Effects
imPRESS Press-on manicure
Veet ready-to-use wax strips
Sweet Pea body spray
Shea Moisture organic raw shea butter baby eczema bar soap
 
Wowza! That's awesome! @zadidoll what an awesome surprise!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 26, 2013)

I got my family sauve box today:



Spoiler



It had Body wash for woman in a milk and honey scent

and 2in1 shampoo and conditioner for men  it just smelled "manly" to me

and a 3 in one body  wash shampoo and conditioner for kids in a fruity scent with smurfs on the package




not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Nov 26, 2013)

> I got my family sauve box today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Funny! I have 3 completely different items! But I don't know how to do a spoiler lol! I posted a pic on my IG if you want to see it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Influenster has forgotten about me. I have only gotten one box the Mary Kay box.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, seeing that tomorrow is thanksgiving and no one has yet received any email about the violet voxbox being shipped... this fall box might come in December. First they said early November. Then it kept dragging. Not complaining, I'm just very excited. Haha.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Violet VoxBox badge is up in my profile and here are the contents based on the tasks we have to do.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Goody Athletique SoyJoy Sally Hansen Triple Shine Not Your Mother's Clean Freak Goody Quikstyle MJ Clay Spa Masque


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 29, 2013)

I am really confused because influenster stated that the Violet Voxbox would contain 5 items but based on my funfile states 



Spoiler



everyone will get the nail polish, soyjoy, and the hairband

and only

5000 boxes will contain the dry shampoo

5000 boxes will contain the mask and 2500 will have the brush   I am guessing that not all boxes will have 5 things then.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really confused because influenster stated that the Violet Voxbox would contain 5 items but based on my funfile 

5000 boxes will contain the dry shampoo 5000 boxes will contain the mask and 2500 will have the brush   I am guessing that not all boxes will have 5 things then.
Yeah, that's true. I really hope I get that stupid brush though. I almost bought it but didn't want to waste the money. This would be a great way to try.

I will say that it does show up as part of a task in my bonus section. I wonder if this means I'll get it? On the other hand, it's not like Influenster is known for being particularly logical with these sorts of things...


----------



## Kelli (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, that's true. I really hope I get that stupid brush though. I almost bought it but didn't want to waste the money. This would be a great way to try.

I will say that it does show up as part of a task in my bonus section. I wonder if this means I'll get it? On the other hand, it's not like Influenster is known for being particularly logical with these sorts of things... 




I have tasks in my RoseVoxBox fun file for a product I didn't receive (the Vitabath), so I think all the tasks go to everyone whether you get the product or not (which kind of sucks lol).

As for the tasks for the brand challenges, I did a blog post for the Rimmel one earlier this week, since my old junk phone couldn't get vine..well today I got a cheap $25 smartphone (i couldn't believe there were any left 4 hours after the black friday sale began) and it can get vine (which is crazy, since my last one was a $150 phone and it did crap compared to this one that is normally only $70). So now I think I can finish the Kiss stuff as well, since I can just do a vine video for it. Yay for more free stuff...even if I have to wait 5 months for it LOL!


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 1, 2013)

I surprisingly got my Violet Voxbox today! I didn't even get a shipping notice, so I guess they're already sending them out. 

Here are my box contents. I'm super excited about this darn hair brush. I almost bought it the other day but didn't want to take the risk!   



I only got four items, but according to the card it looks like most people will only get four or five items. The mask, dry shampoo, and brush are all optional/or items. No tears here since I wanted the hair brush really badly and hate dry shampoo. The Montagne Jeunesse Clay Spa would have been cool, but they're already pretty cheap.





I will also never eat that Soyjoy, haha. So gross.
Overall I am very excited!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 1, 2013)

it delivered on a sunday?


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it delivered on a sunday?
Technically I guess it came yesterday, but I didn't go to the lobby of my building until today. XD


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2013)

> > > Â
> > >
> > >
> > > > Â  I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...
> ...


 Here's some photos of the Rimmel mascara. The lighting is bad, but I think you still get the idea.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 2, 2013)

got my violet voxbox today. it was the same as the one posted above, but the one above had a better nail polish color. mine is a teal blue with green shimmer, definitely a spring/summer color. excited to try the brush though and the soyjoy was actually pretty good


----------



## pghmom1292 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my Violet Voxbox today, I received the nail polish in Red Snapper, the not your mother's dry shampoo and the mask! The headband I got was gray and the soyjoy was cranberry. I never even got a shipping email wow that was fast!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

My box is here!



Spoiler








my sally hansen color is "fanta-sea" i love mermaid colors and this was one of the ones that stood out to me when i was looking up the nail polish so i'm really excited to try it. overall i'm really happy with this box. i might give the soyjoy to my fiance.


----------



## corinatap (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm hoping my Violet VoxBox comes in soon. Seeing all of these pictures is getting me excited. I'll be happy if I get everything except the hair brush since I had already bought one in the past and Influenster sent me the round one in a Mega Vox Box a couple of months ago. If I do get one though, I'll probably gift it to my sister or my mom. At least I'll be able to do a review on it.

I can't wait to try the Triple Shine nail polish. I'm really hoping to try one of the face masks. I liked the Michael Todd pumpkin mask I received in my Ipsy bag a month ago and I've been meaning to try something new.

Fingers crossed that it comes in today.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got my violet voxbox! I got the brush instead of the mask and dry shampoo. I was really hoping for the mask and dry shampoo! The nail polish color is something I wouldn't never think of using. Lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 4, 2013)

I received an email last Nov20 that I will be sent the Violet VoxBox. I guess I won't be receiving any tracking number as some of you ladies did not get one but received theirs.

This will be my second box but compared to the last box, I received it fairly fast. Does anybody who receives boxes regularly, have any idea of the delivery turn around time? I am getting anxious of getting something online as we may be moving anytime and I have problems of not receiving forwarded mails.

Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I surprisingly got my Violet Voxbox today! I didn't even get a shipping notice, so I guess they're already sending them out.

Here are my box contents. I'm super excited about this darn hair brush. I almost bought it the other day but didn't want to take the risk!   



I only got four items, but according to the card it looks like most people will only get four or five items. The mask, dry shampoo, and brush are all optional/or items. No tears here since I wanted the hair brush really badly and hate dry shampoo. The Montagne Jeunesse Clay Spa would have been cool, but they're already pretty cheap.





I will also never eat that Soyjoy, haha. So gross.
Overall I am very excited!

Nice box!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 

I just got mine, and I also didn't get the Vitabath. But I figured that would be the case.




I figure that the "USPS mishap" they said happened with the late boxes was likely them running out of stuff, or something...
Most people didn't get them anyway, even non late ones. During the RoseVoxBox twitter party they said that only 1,000 people got them, so it was like a bonus item some people got but most didn't. Yeah, I know (they did that before in one of my boxes with a Boots product) but I haven't seen any of the late boxes with them so I am assuming they sent all of those out with the original batch...I was saying that I feel like they didn't have enough boxes for the shipping info they created, and then possibly were waiting for more things to arrive. That or they just forgot about a stack...but I find that less likely.

At any rate, I'm just glad to have gotten mine! I am excited for the cushions, and I'm interested to try the mascara! I like the mascara pretty well. It adds both length and volume for me. It is not clump free, but not inclined to clumps. The formula is a little wet.

I have the cushions up for trade because I live in a warm place and I have child-size feet. Here's some photos of the Rimmel mascara. The lighting is bad, but I think you still get the idea.









Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is here!



Spoiler








my sally hansen color is "fanta-sea" i love mermaid colors and this was one of the ones that stood out to me when i was looking up the nail polish so i'm really excited to try it. overall i'm really happy with this box. i might give the soyjoy to my fiance.
I looked up the color its so pretty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got an email with tracking information for my Violet Box!  Of course it still just says "electronic info received", but hooray all the same!

They also sent a separate email saying that I qualify for a "Virtual Voxbox".... ah, no.  I will review the goodies you send.  I will not shill products I haven't tried just to get a CHANCE at a Walmart gift card.


----------



## kriishu (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email with tracking information for my Violet Box!  Of course it still just says "electronic info received", but hooray all the same!

They also sent a separate email saying that I qualify for a "Virtual Voxbox".... ah, no.  I will review the goodies you send.  I will not shill products I haven't tried just to get a CHANCE at a Walmart gift card.
Yep, same here, just received the tracking information!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WEEEEEE


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, same here, just received the tracking information!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WEEEEEE
Me too! Can't wait because this is my first box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked up the color its so pretty.
Based on the pics it reminds me of Mermaid's Dream by Deborah Lippmann a little bit. Not a dupe or anything, but similar concept.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2013)

I did the post survey for the Rose Voxbox the other day and I finished all the tasks for the Lindt, Kiss and Rimmel brand badges. I'm pretty excited! I've seen that it is taking forever to get prizes from the brand tasks, but for guaranteed $48ish worth of products from Kiss and Rimmel, I'm ok with waiting. I might still attempt to finish some of the other badges, too.


----------



## corinatap (Dec 4, 2013)

There is a long wait, but I'd say it's worth it. I wish I got that box just for the Rimmel prize itself. I really want to try the Showoff lip glosses and I can't find them anywhere near where I live.


----------



## evelynne (Dec 4, 2013)

I was just wondering when they would be sending out the jolly voxbox, because based on the name shouldn't we receive in december? I haven't gotten any emails or anything but I unlocked a badge that said I would get one...


----------



## Marie0106 (Dec 5, 2013)

I received my tracking number today so I should be getting my box Tomorrow or Friday


----------



## korsis (Dec 5, 2013)

> I was just wondering when they would be sending out the jolly voxbox, because based on the name shouldn't we receive in december? I haven't gotten any emails or anything but I unlocked a badge that said I would get one...


 I got an email in October that I will get the jolly box at the end of November. But then I got the suave box and never heard again of jolly box. I guess I got suave instead of it. Well my sun likes his hair gel! I have never used dry shampoo...


----------



## corinatap (Dec 5, 2013)

So the SoyJoy prize is only for the top 20 badge holders. I can't wait to hear what Sally Hansen's prize is. I would love to get more free nail polish!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey, y'all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I thought I would share that I FINALLY received the prize from the Nectresse brand challenge yesterday.  That campaign was in the spring.  Yeah.

So now instead of having one box of that nasty sweetener that we won't use and I couldn't give away, I have five more.  Plus five more recipe books.  Yay?

I'm happy to have won a brand challenge, I just wish I would have gotten a prize that we would actually use.  Shame they couldn't throw some Splenda in there- we like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, y'all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I thought I would share that I FINALLY received the prize from the Nectresse brand challenge yesterday.  That campaign was in the spring.  Yeah.

So now instead of having one box of that nasty sweetener that we won't use and I couldn't give away, I have five more.  Plus five more recipe books.  Yay?

I'm happy to have won a brand challenge, I just wish I would have gotten a prize that we would actually use.  Shame they couldn't throw some Splenda in there- we like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe you can donate it to a local food pantry?

So if it took from spring to winter to get those prizes, I will anticipate getting my winter prizes in the spring lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Maybe you can donate it to a local food pantry?*

So if it took from spring to winter to get those prizes, I will anticipate getting my winter prizes in the spring lol
This is a really good idea!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 5, 2013)

> Maybe you can donate it to a local food pantry? So if it took from spring to winter to get those prizes, I will anticipate getting my winter prizes in the spring lol


 That is a great idea! My church collects weekly- ill add these to my box to take with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I've received other prizes faster. I think it probably depends on the brand. The box shipped to me direct from Nectresse.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is a great idea! My church collects weekly- ill add these to my box to take with me





And I've received other prizes faster. I think it probably depends on the brand. The box shipped to me direct from Nectresse.
I'm sure someone will be glad to have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was kind of hoping that it would depend on the brand and that Rimmel and Kiss would be faster shippers LOL but I won't hold my breath.

I have now finished the belVita tasks and all but one of the bonus tasks for the whole box.I didn't do any of the Dr Scholl's badge items.

 It now says that i'm in the top 20% for the box overall according to the needle at the top of the page. Does that get you into a drawing or a prize or anything? It's my first box so I don't know how all of it works, it doesn't say that it does anywhere I see, so I am just curious if that means anything.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Someone will be happy to have it for sure. Diabetics could use it... and most of us are poor due to medical/medicine costs hahaha!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 5, 2013)

> Someone will be happy to have it for sure. Diabetics could use it... and most of us are poor due to medical/medicine costs hahaha!


 See, that's just it- my BFF's 9 yo has juvenile diabetes type 1, my mom has type 2, my uncle type 2 and my friends dad also type 2. My husband has a heart condition and high cholesterol. Splenda is the "go to" for us, and we were excited to try it...until we actually did. I couldn't give away the first box of it, and when I did, they each have it back to me in turn- everyone hated it! I sent a box from the prize to work with the hubby, figuring the office girls might like it, but the rest is going to the food bank. It's sad when I know this many people who were excited to try and no one wanted it.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See, that's just it- my BFF's 9 yo has juvenile diabetes type 1, my mom has type 2, my uncle type 2 and my friends dad also type 2. My husband has a heart condition and high cholesterol. Splenda is the "go to" for us, and we were excited to try it...until we actually did. I couldn't give away the first box of it, and when I did, they each have it back to me in turn- everyone hated it!
I sent a box from the prize to work with the hubby, figuring the office girls might like it, but the rest is going to the food bank.
It's sad when I know this many people who were excited to try and no one wanted it.
That sucks. I am a Type 1 as well so I know how hard it is to find good stuff like that.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 5, 2013)

> That sucks. I am a Type 1 as well so I know how hard it is to find good stuff like that.


 All I can say is, don't waste your money on this stuff. That and I have a fan-freaking-tastic recipe for Splenda blend carrot cake I can share with you. We call it the "diabetic birthday special". Lol! Are you located near southern Delaware? I'd love to give them away but the shipping would be a lot as the box is heavy.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually avoid them all LOL I prefer to stick with more natural foods and less sugar period.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked up the color its so pretty.
Based on the pics it reminds me of Mermaid's Dream by Deborah Lippmann a little bit. Not a dupe or anything, but similar concept.

Thanks for letting me know, I have to add it to my list.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

So I got a "pre survey" or something for the Jolly Box, and I'm confused about what that means. In the email it had language like "IF you qualify" etc, but at the end of the survey it just said "Your box will be shipping in X weeks" or something. 

Can anyone shed some light on that?  Do I still need to wait and see if I qualify for the box?

Also, I'm kind of a total Influenster noob, is it just reviews and interacting with the community on their site that will raise my scores? I've done all of the other things/surveys.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2013)

I got an email that said

Hey Jamie!

You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Jolly VoxBox! Now, all you have to do is to take this brief survey by Monday (12/9) at 12pm.

So I'm getting another box. YAY!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

> I got an email that said Hey Jamie!
> 
> You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Jolly VoxBox! Now, all you have to do is to take this brief survey byÂ Monday Â (12/9) atÂ 12pm .
> 
> ...


 Congrats! If you have taken the survey yet, what types of products are mentioned?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2013)

> Congrats! If you have taken the survey yet, what types of products are mentioned?


All it asked was my address. I assume because I didn't have to qualify?


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

That would make sense. I was hoping for some sort of sneak peak/spoiler with the survey questions. I should have auto qualified with the Varsity Vox Box but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2013)

Got my Violet Voxbox!  I love my polish color, it's a light pink creme called "Pixie Slicks".  Slightly cranky that I got the mud mask and dry shampoo instead of the brush.  

And my SoyJoy flavor is Banana.  Thankfully, my husband said he'd eat it


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2013)

> Got my Violet Voxbox! Â I love my polish color, it's a light pink creme called "Pixie Slicks". Â Slightly cranky that I got the mud mask and dry shampoo instead of the brush. Â  And my SoyJoy flavor is Banana. Â Thankfully, my husband said he'd eat itÂ


eeew!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 7, 2013)

> > Got my Violet Voxbox! Â I love my polish color, it's a light pink creme called "Pixie Slicks". Â Slightly cranky that I got the mud mask and dry shampoo instead of the brush. Â  And my SoyJoy flavor is Banana. Â Thankfully, my husband said he'd eat itÂ
> 
> 
> eeew!!!!


 I've gotten SoyJoy bars twice in subs and they are disgusting.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Got my Violet Voxbox! Â I love my polish color, it's a light pink creme called "Pixie Slicks". Â Slightly cranky that I got the mud mask and dry shampoo instead of the brush. Â  And my SoyJoy flavor is Banana. Â Thankfully, my husband said he'd eat itÂ


 Haha! I think I'm one of the rare ones who like Soyjoy. That nail polish color is pretty!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Violet Voxbox!  I love my polish color, it's a light pink creme called "Pixie Slicks".  Slightly cranky that I got the mud mask and dry shampoo instead of the brush.  

And my SoyJoy flavor is Banana.  Thankfully, my husband said he'd eat it 





Haha! I think I'm one of the rare ones who like Soyjoy.
That nail polish color is pretty! I like them, too.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats! If you have taken the survey yet, what types of products are mentioned?


It asked about chocolate and makeup. Specifically, Ghirardelli and Rimmel London. There may have been others but I don't remember.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

I would actually be ok with trying any flavor EXCEPT banana! They just happened to send my personal kryptonite flavor!


----------



## korsis (Dec 8, 2013)

> I got an email that said Hey Jamie!
> 
> You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Jolly VoxBox! Now, all you have to do is to take this brief survey byÂ Monday Â (12/9) atÂ 12pm .
> 
> ...


Me too! Yay! I was afraid they gave me the suave instead, but I got both! Happy!!!


----------



## korsis (Dec 8, 2013)

> It asked about chocolate and makeup. Specifically, Ghirardelli and Rimmel London. There may have been others but I don't remember.Â


Are you talking about the jolly voxbox? All it asked me was my address.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 8, 2013)

> I got an email that said Hey Jamie!
> 
> You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Jolly VoxBox! Now, all you have to do is to take this brief survey byÂ Monday Â (12/9) atÂ 12pm .
> 
> ...


 I got the same email and just filled in my address as that is all they asked for. Fits with the timeline they quoted when they didn't have enough of the rose vox boxes


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 8, 2013)

I got the rose box, but apparently I am getting this too. I think a rose box task had a jolly box prize. Or maybe a twitter party prize. Cannot remember.


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my Violet Voxbox with the face mask and dry shampoo.  I was happy though because I received the brush in another Voxbox.  The only problem is my nail polish leaked and I can't even open it.  So I need to email them.  Anyone have experience with getting them to replace a box item?


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It asked about chocolate and makeup. Specifically, Ghirardelli and Rimmel London. There may have been others but I don't remember. 
Are you talking about the jolly voxbox? All it asked me was my address. 
Yeah, they sent me a "pre-qualification survey" that asked me a lot of questions about the things I listed. It also asked me my address, so I have no idea if I'm getting one or not.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Violet Voxbox with the face mask and dry shampoo.  I was happy though because I received the brush in another Voxbox.  The only problem is my nail polish leaked and I can't even open it.  So I need to email them.  Anyone have experience with getting them to replace a box item?
I haven't had an issue, but while searching online for another question about voxboxes, I saw tons of people in their help forum things saying they were having issues with damaged items. There was a dish soap voxbox and many people had broken bottles and that they weren't getting responses back about it for a long time. These complaints were from a while ago, so maybe they have stepped up the customer services since then. Some people were mad because they checked in their box and then got penalized (somehow? I don't know how since no one specified) because they checked in a damaged box   I hope you get a timely response and a replacement!

Here is a link to the thread I was reading on their site:

http://support.influenster.com/entries/23637502-Box-was-damaged-in-the-mail


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email that said

Hey Jamie!

You must have done something spectacular because you've earned a spot in the Jolly VoxBox! Now, all you have to do is to take this brief survey by Monday (12/9) at 12pm.

So I'm getting another box. YAY!!!
Congrats!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 8, 2013)

> I haven't had an issue, but while searching online for another question about voxboxes, I saw tons of people in their help forum things saying they were having issues with damaged items. There was a dish soap voxbox and many people had broken bottles and that they weren't getting responses back about it for a long time. These complaints were from a while ago, so maybe they have stepped up the customer services since then. Some people were mad because they checked in their box and then got penalized (somehow? I don't know how since no one specified) because they checked in a damaged box  Â I hope you get a timely response and a replacement! Here is a link to the thread I was reading on their site: http://support.influenster.com/entries/23637502-Box-was-damaged-in-the-mail


 I received the soap box and it was damaged (seriously- my mailbox still smells like Palmolive). I checked on my box because I was able to use enough of the product to review and complete the tasks. No replacements were sent out to anyone (at least that I am aware of). I would tell them you have a damaged item, but I'm sorry to say from my experience, you won't receive a replacement.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay! I got an email about the Jolly Voxbox that I qualified for in one of the challenges for the Varsity box. It says they'll ship my box in the next few weeks. I will be home for winter break until mid January, so I'm thinking I should use my home address instead of my school address? But I'm not sure.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yay! I got an email about the Jolly Voxbox that I qualified for in one of the challenges for the Varsity box. It says they'll ship my box in the next few weeks. I will be home for winter break until mid January, so I'm thinking I should use my home address instead of my school address? But I'm not sure.


 I have a similar situation. I just had it sent home but I guess it depends when you get out of school.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a similar situation. I just had it sent home but I guess it depends when you get out of school.
Yeah exactly! I think I'll send it home because I doubt it would arrive later than January 15th.


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received the soap box and it was damaged (seriously- my mailbox still smells like Palmolive). I checked on my box because I was able to use enough of the product to review and complete the tasks. No replacements were sent out to anyone (at least that I am aware of). I would tell them you have a damaged item, but I'm sorry to say from my experience, you won't receive a replacement.
That's kind of what I was afraid of.  The problem is the nail polish glued the cap shut so I can't even open it to review.  Hmmm...it may be time to get creative.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 9, 2013)

> That's kind of what I was afraid of.Â  The problem is the nail polish glued the cap shut so I can't even open it to review.Â  Hmmm...it may be time to get creative.


 Could you maybe use some polish remover to get it open? Vice grips?


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Could you maybe use some polish remover to get it open? Vice grips?
Yeah, I was planning to try nail polish remover.  Hopefully I can crack it open.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yeah, I was planning to try nail polish remover.Â  Hopefully I can crack it open.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How I have opened reluctant polishes before is dunk it in a cup of remover upside down for a few minutes and then attack with vice grips. But then again, the hubs does collision repair and we have lots of interesting tools laying around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok this might seem like a stupid question, but why is it good to be in the top 20% for a voxbox? Do you get something if your in that % or what? I received my first box, the Violet voxbox, and I am just trying to figure out what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Ok this might seem like a stupid question, but why is it good to be in the top 20% for a voxbox? Do you get something if your in that % or what? I received my first box, the Violet voxbox, and I am just trying to figure out what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Beside the meter it says "The more progress you make, the more likely you are to qualify for future programs." You won't get something out of it straight away, but it shows that you are active and you'll have a better chance of getting boxes.


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok Thanks!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok this might seem like a stupid question, but why is it good to be in the top 20% for a voxbox? Do you get something if your in that % or what? I received my first box, the Violet voxbox, and I am just trying to figure out what to do





I had asked that too, since I had no idea .

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Beside the meter it says "The more progress you make, the more likely you are to qualify for future programs." You won't get something out of it straight away, but it shows that you are active and you'll have a better chance of getting boxes.
Mine doesn't say that next to my meter, it just says "Your VoxBox Meter shows how many of the VoxBox activities you have completed. Check 'em off &amp; watch the needle soar!", so that's why I had been wondering too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good to know that it is to help qualify for more programs. You'd think they'd put that on everyone's page.


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 11, 2013)

That is what mine says too, I just thought it was a typo on mine. Happy to know others were confused about it and it wasn't just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad it helps you qualify though


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 11, 2013)

> That is what mine says too, I just thought it was a typo on mine. Happy to know others were confused about it and it wasn't just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad it helps you qualify though


 It's from influenster's mobile site. It doesn't show on mine when I log in from my computer.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's from influenster's mobile site. It doesn't show on mine when I log in from my computer.
I haven't used their mobile site yet, so thanks for letting us know! I had searched on their site and using google and had not found anything saying what it meant, so it's nice to finally know!


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How I have opened reluctant polishes before is dunk it in a cup of remover upside down for a few minutes and then attack with vice grips. But then again, the hubs does collision repair and we have lots of interesting tools laying around




The square part of the cap actually comes off and there is the actual cap underneath.  Why I don't know.  But once I took off the top part and let the it dry, I was able to twist the main cap off.  Yay!


----------



## corinatap (Dec 12, 2013)

I received my Violet Vox Box on Monday. My box came with the face mask, headband, SOYJOY bar in cranberry, nail polish in "Pixie Slicks," and the dry shampoo. I got everything I wanted. I just don't know if the prize packages are worth it.


----------



## evelynne (Dec 13, 2013)

Yaay i got my email for the jollyvoxbox and it looks like we're getting a show off lip laquer, a NYC eyeshadow trio, duck tape, skinny cow treats, and puffs tissues?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the confirmation too!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaay i got my email for the jollyvoxbox and it looks like we're getting a show off lip laquer, a NYC eyeshadow trio, duck tape, skinny cow treats, and puffs tissues? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the confirmation too!
Me three! Kind of a random box, but I'm excited none the less!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 13, 2013)

Some people already received the Jolly box! I saw it on Instagram lol


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, bummer, I was actually going to try to keep the contents of the Jolly voxbox a surprise. Can you guys please put spoilers under spoiler tags?


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 14, 2013)

I was under the impression that all the boards on here were for spoilers... but I'll tag this

I just checked out the boxes that are on Insta and I am overwhelmed with neutral eyeshadow! I just got the Walking on Eggshells trio, I'm getting Naked 3, I'm getting a neutral eyeshadow trio from Ipsy, and now another neutral trio. I need to find someone to give this to...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 14, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else posted pics of the meaningful box but here is mines..


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was under the impression that all the boards on here were for spoilers... but I'll tag this

Threads that you generally don't need spoiler tags in are marked with SPOILERS in the title. Otherwise they should be hidden. No big deal, but sometimes people do get pretty upset about it.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Threads that you generally don't need spoiler tags in are marked with SPOILERS in the title. Otherwise they should be hidden. No big deal, but sometimes people do get pretty upset about it. 
No problem, I will make sure I do that from now on


----------



## evelynne (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem, I will make sure I do that from now on 





Sorry I didn't know about the spoilers thing =/ I just got so excited when I saw all the products and had to share xD But I feel the same way as ^, I just got one from ipsy and was thinking about getting one from sephora for christmas, i hope its good though...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha, I haven't been selected for a voxbox since the the Good Life box....what have I done WROOOOONG, Influenster! Speak to me! LOL


----------



## missemiee (Dec 17, 2013)

> Haha, I haven't been selected for a voxbox since the the Good Life box....what have I done WROOOOONG, Influenster! Speak to me! LOL :bawling:


Same here!! I'm not feeling the love at all! Booooo! And I finished the Good Life Vox Box in the top percentile soooo what gives Influenster?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here!! I'm not feeling the love at all! Booooo! And I finished the Good Life Vox Box in the top percentile soooo what gives Influenster?

::sob:: Let's hug it out, girl, HUG IT OUT!



LOL!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 17, 2013)

I haven't been picked either ladies! I used to get so many boxes did they forget me? lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I haven't been selected for a voxbox since the the Good Life box....what have I done WROOOOONG, Influenster! Speak to me! LOL







Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here!! I'm not feeling the love at all! Booooo! And I finished the Good Life Vox Box in the top percentile soooo what gives Influenster?
Meeee too! And that's the only box I've ever gotten!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 17, 2013)

> Meeee too! And that's the only box I've ever gotten!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup same here, only box I've ever received. Lame!!! But maybe it's because my total influenster score is low? It's at 70, is that low? I don't even know really.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup same here, only box I've ever received. Lame!!! But maybe it's because my total influenster score is low? It's at 70, is that low? I don't even know really.
I don't think your score is low. Mines been 75 for 2 years now and I've been in 8 campaigns since I started. I really don't think there's a rhyme or reason for how they choose. Guess it just depends on your badges and what your interested in.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 17, 2013)

I feel like it doesn't matter what score you have! I got a box from a second account ( i thought i closed it a long time ago) and my score was 30, I never used that account for 2 years and I somehow had gotten an email that I would get a box.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 17, 2013)

My opinion is that Influenster doesn't choose who gets boxes. I think the sponsor brands choose, based on their target demographics.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got a pre-qualify on I think the Jolly Box (?)  I deleted the email and forget what it was called.  All of the questions were about nail polish.

I don't know what I'm doing right but I've gotten in on 5 boxes this year.  It's payback for the Loreal panel never once qualifying me for anything in 2 freakin' years.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a pre-qualify on I think the Jolly Box (?)  I deleted the email and forget what it was called.  All of the questions were about nail polish.

I don't know what I'm doing right but I've gotten in on 5 boxes this year.  It's payback for the Loreal panel never once qualifying me for anything in 2 freakin' years.

I think this might be for a different box.. Unless the Jolly box varies. The Jolly Box pre-qual survey I got asked me questions about chocolate and makeup, but no nail polish.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got notified that I'm a top badge holder for PONDS BBF. This is my first time being a top badge holder. So excited.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got notified that I'm a top badge holder for PONDS BBF. This is my first time being a top badge holder. So excited.
Yay! Congrats!

I did 4 out of 6 of the brand badges for the RoseVoxBox, two of those are guaranteed prizes, but two are just the top ones, so I'm crossing my fingers hoping I get a notification like that lol


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my Jolly VoxBox today!  Pics below:



Spoiler











This is awesome!  I love the Rimmel lip lacquer already, but unfortunately this color is a dupe for me. Maybe if they're sending out different colors I can trade with someone. Anyway, I love this box!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Jolly VoxBox today!  Pics below:



Spoiler











This is awesome!  I love the Rimmel lip lacquer already, but unfortunately this color is a dupe for me. Maybe if they're sending out different colors I can trade with someone. Anyway, I love this box!


 wow that is a great box!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Jolly VoxBox today!  Pics below:



Spoiler











This is awesome!  I love the Rimmel lip lacquer already, but unfortunately this color is a dupe for me. Maybe if they're sending out different colors I can trade with someone. Anyway, I love this box!


 I LOVE those Skinny Cow candies!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Jolly VoxBox today!  Pics below:



Spoiler











This is awesome!  I love the Rimmel lip lacquer already, but unfortunately this color is a dupe for me. Maybe if they're sending out different colors I can trade with someone. Anyway, I love this box!


 
Fantastic box! Is that the....

Rimmel in Luna? It's one of my favorite shades!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 18, 2013)

AMAZING BoX!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think this might be for a different box.. Unless the Jolly box varies. The Jolly Box pre-qual survey I got asked me questions about chocolate and makeup, but no nail polish. 

Whichever it is, I hope I qualify!  Nail polish is my thing and I would die!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 18, 2013)

I just signed up for Influenster this week. I have a score of 68 so far. I can't figure out how to get my badge scores to go up though... They're all stuck at 0.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for Influenster this week. I have a score of 68 so far. I can't figure out how to get my badge scores to go up though... They're all stuck at 0.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think it sometimes takes a day or two for badge scores to go up. So like if you did a survey or wrote a review or something, your score might not change for a day or two...ateast mine didn't. If it's been longer than a couple days and it hasn't changed from zero you might want to send them a message or something


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 18, 2013)

> I just signed up for Influenster this week. I have a score of 68 so far. I can't figure out how to get my badge scores to go up though... They're all stuck at 0.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine once took a full two weeks to even budge.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm just waiting on my Rose Vox Box to close so I can find out if I won any Brand Challenges! The Rimmel brand challenge prizes for the Rose Vox Box and for the Stay Matte program were VERY generous, so I'm kind of impatient waiting on finding out when they will arrive!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm kinda ticked that I did every task for the Dr. Scholl's except the Vine video and 1 other, and all I got was an e-mail that said, "Thank you for your participation."


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda ticked that I did every task for the Dr. Scholl's except the Vine video and 1 other, and all I got was an e-mail that said, "Thank you for your participation."
It sucks, but honestly I think it's completely random. There are times I've worked my butt off to be in the top 20% for a box and complete all the brand challenges while going above and beyond, and I get nothing. There have also been times where I've been too busy so I just throw some content up there so I can qualify for future boxes, but nothing of actual quality (ex: snap a quick photo and write a super fast review) and I'll end up winning the brand challenge. It honesty doesn't make sense. I know it would probably be ridiculously time consuming to go through everyone's profiles and seeing what everyone did and then making a decision on who's going to win brand challenge that way. I think they just pull some names, look to see if they did some sort of work for that challenge, and then reward. (Unless the Dr. Scholl's one was a prize for everyone, then I would contact them!)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just waiting on my Rose Vox Box to close so I can find out if I won any Brand Challenges! The Rimmel brand challenge prizes for the Rose Vox Box and for the Stay Matte program were VERY generous, so I'm kind of impatient waiting on finding out when they will arrive!
Same here.

The Rose Vox Box is my first box and since the Rimmel had such a great prize, for everyone, I made sure to do all that. I know people are saying it's been like 5 months before that got their brand prizes and I am just hoping that Rimmel is fast at shipping. I want to try the Show Off Lip Lacquers so bad and I have yet to see them in any store near me. (and it doesn't hurt to have another mascara around! I just threw out a different rimmel one I  liked this morning because when I went to use it, it smelled awful.... I suck at throwing out old makeup. also I only have one eyeliner pen, so adding a couple more wouldn't be a bad thing).

I also did all the kiss things since it was a guaranteed prize and I can always use more nail polish, especially nail art ones.

What was the prize for the Stay Matte?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here.

The Rose Vox Box is my first box and since the Rimmel had such a great prize, for everyone, I made sure to do all that. I know people are saying it's been like 5 months before that got their brand prizes and I am just hoping that Rimmel is fast at shipping. I want to try the Show Off Lip Lacquers so bad and I have yet to see them in any store near me. (and it doesn't hurt to have another mascara around! I just threw out a different rimmel one I  liked this morning because when I went to use it, it smelled awful.... I suck at throwing out old makeup. also I only have one eyeliner pen, so adding a couple more wouldn't be a bad thing).

I also did all the kiss things since it was a guaranteed prize and I can always use more nail polish, especially nail art ones.

What was the prize for the Stay Matte?
The Rose Vox Box is my 7th box and the Rimmel prize was definitely the most generous I've seen. Kiss brand tends to give out very generous prizes as well. However you're right, it does occasionally take a while before brand challenge prizes arrive although I've never waited 5 months for one. Once you take the ending survey and the box is no longer available to review on their site, they usually send out brand challenge winner e-mails within the following weeks. Once I get a brand challenge winner e-mail, it has taken anywhere from a couple of weeks to a couple of months to get my prizes, but never 5 months! Hopefully as you said, Rimmel is quick to ship!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Stay Matte challenges already closed so I don't remember exactly what we're getting, but it was 7-8 products to create a look that was on the model for the Stay Matte foundation commercial. It was a pretty awesome prize and everyone who completed it receives one, so I'm excited.

I also am DYING to snag some of those lip lacquers. I've seen them at my local Walgreens but that's it. I've avoided buying any though because I know I'm eventually going to get the ones from Influenster haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Rose Vox Box is my 7th box and the Rimmel prize was definitely the most generous I've seen. Kiss brand tends to give out very generous prizes as well. However you're right, it does occasionally take a while before brand challenge prizes arrive although I've never waited 5 months for one. Once you take the ending survey and the box is no longer available to review on their site, they usually send out brand challenge winner e-mails within the following weeks. Once I get a brand challenge winner e-mail, it has taken anywhere from a couple of weeks to a couple of months to get my prizes, but never 5 months! Hopefully as you said, Rimmel is quick to ship!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Stay Matte challenges already closed so I don't remember exactly what we're getting, but it was 7-8 products to create a look that was on the model for the Stay Matte foundation commercial. It was a pretty awesome prize and everyone who completed it receives one, so I'm excited.

I also am DYING to snag some of those lip lacquers. I've seen them at my local Walgreens but that's it. I've avoided buying any though because I know I'm eventually going to get the ones from Influenster haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for all the info! I wondered how it worked and how/when they contacted everyone and it's my first box, so I had no clue.

That prize from the Stay Matte sounds pretty amazing!

I know if I found the lip lacquers I'd have a hard time not buying one LOL and knowing my luck I'd buy a color and it'd be the same as one they send, so it's a good thing I haven't found them! I'm excited to be getting two!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 19, 2013)

I got my Jolly box yesterday, and my tracking number today, haha.

My thoughts:

Duck tape: I got the Hawaiian flower print. I'll use this for packages or crafts. Not my favorite pattern, but I'll use it!

Puffs: going straight into my purse! 

Skinny Cow candy: Very yummy. I've had the caramel kind before, but the peanut butter is just as good. This box came with 6 packages of 3 pieces each, which is nice.

Lip laquer: I got this in Luna, which is a peachy color. I love it! This is the color I was wanting. Thankful it's not ANOTHER red for my collection.

NYC trio: I have SO MANY NEUTRAL TRIOS. Well, not really. This is my third in a month. And I'm getting the Naked 3 palette. I am thinking that I will open this one and use the one I got from Ipsy as a gift.

Overall, a very nice box. This was my second box. I did all the challenges for the Varisty VoxBox... does anyone know when I might hear from them about prizes? Thanks!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 19, 2013)

Does anyone else have issue submitting reviews on Influenster? I have tried multiple times to post product reviews and every single time I get an error or the page just gets stuck on the submit page.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been having that problem since November. I just gave up doing it. Lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 19, 2013)

> Does anyone else have issue submitting reviews on Influenster? I have tried multiple times to post product reviews and every single time I get an error or the page just gets stuck on the submit page.


 I almost always use Influenster on my phone. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 19, 2013)

I QUALIFIED FOR THE JOLLY BOX!!! Wohooooo! It will be my first one. YAY!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 19, 2013)

I got my jolly box today!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Fantastic box! Is that the....

Rimmel in Luna? It's one of my favorite shades!

Yes, and _YOU_ are the enabler who posted a ton of lovely photos of these and made me buy this color (ahem, and maybe some others) way back when!  I'm happy to have a spare, but I wonder if they're sending out other colors..


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 20, 2013)

> Yes, and _YOU_ are the enabler who posted a ton of lovely photos of these and made me buy this color (ahem, and maybe some others) way back when! Â I'm happy to have a spare, but I wonder if they're sending out other colors..Â


 They are. I got Aurora, which is an orange-based red. Not my type. Meh. I like the Luna too!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I haven't been selected for a voxbox since the the Good Life box....what have I done WROOOOONG, Influenster! Speak to me! LOL







Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here!! I'm not feeling the love at all! Booooo! And I finished the Good Life Vox Box in the top percentile soooo what gives Influenster?
Meeee too! And that's the only box I've ever gotten! 





I've only gotten one box from them then nothing.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got notified that I'm a top badge holder for PONDS BBF. This is my first time being a top badge holder. So excited.
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Jolly VoxBox today!  Pics below:



Spoiler











This is awesome!  I love the Rimmel lip lacquer already, but unfortunately this color is a dupe for me. Maybe if they're sending out different colors I can trade with someone. Anyway, I love this box!


 That's a nice box!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I QUALIFIED FOR THE JOLLY BOX!!! Wohooooo! It will be my first one. YAY!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally in the top 20% for the violet voxbox! But I am confused when it comes to the voxstar badge. I completed all but one, which influenster said is ok since I didn't receive the product, but I haven't unlocked it yet. Does it take a certain amount of time for it to be unlocked?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally in the top 20% for the violet voxbox! But I am confused when it comes to the voxstar badge. I completed all but one, which influenster said is ok since I didn't receive the product, but I haven't unlocked it yet. Does it take a certain amount of time for it to be unlocked?
My voxstar badge said completed the next day.


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 24, 2013)

That is what confuses me. I have seen others unlock it but mine is still not showing up in my badges. Did you complete all of them? I was not able to complete the facebook badge, will I still get the badge? I have emailed Influenster support, but I haven't heard back.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

So.. What do you do to end up in the top 20% or whatever?  How do they determine that?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Dec 24, 2013)

I got an email almost two months ago saying that I was top brand badge holder for NYC and the Olay olily skin line and that I won those brand prizes. I haven't received tracking #, package of anything. I sent them a PM on Facebook a week ago, they asked for my user name and never gave an answer. Did anyone else win this prize? I mean, I know it's free stuff, but don't tell me I've won and then never send it &gt;__&lt;.


----------



## britromero (Dec 26, 2013)

I got The #JOLLYVOXBOX it was awesome! I got an eyeshadow pallete a lip lacquer, a box of skinny cow chocolates, a pack of puffs tissue with lotion, and a roll of mini duck tape!!! This was my first box and Im so excited for the next one! Did I mention it was FREE!!!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email almost two months ago saying that I was top brand badge holder for NYC and the Olay olily skin line and that I won those brand prizes. I haven't received tracking #, package of anything. I sent them a PM on Facebook a week ago, they asked for my user name and never gave an answer. Did anyone else win this prize? I mean, I know it's free stuff, but don't tell me I've won and then never send it &gt;__&lt;.
Some people have said it has taken anywhere from 3-5 months to receive some of  their prizes (I am new to Influenster and my first box is still open, they haven't sent out winner notices yet, so I don't have personal experience). So you probably will get your stuff, it just might be a while longer before it comes.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes I have only won one prize so far, and it took a LONG time to get it. Months. So just "forget" about them... they will show up sometime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm nervous because I live in an apartment and will be moving after the summer. I hope my prizes aren't sent to that address.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *britromero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got The #JOLLYVOXBOX it was awesome! I got an eyeshadow pallete a lip lacquer, a box of skinny cow chocolates, a pack of puffs tissue with lotion, and a roll of mini duck tape!!! This was my first box and Im so excited for the next one! Did I mention it was FREE!!!!
Welcome , sounds like it was a great box!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 29, 2013)

I am thrilled with my INFLUENSTER #JOLLYVOXBOX. I got the Rimmel Lipgloss in Stargazer. It is a nude champagne shimmer that does not wash me out. It is lovely now but will be even better in the summer. The feel is nice and the packaging is perfect for my purse. Haven't tried the Skinny Cow Chocolates but I got the caramel filled ones and they look amazing. The Puffs are a must this time of the year with all the sniffles and the NYC eyeshadow palette is a very usable neutral palette that I am sure is good for everyone. The mini duck tape is blue with white hawaiian flowers and should be useful for all the shipping this time of year. All of these complimentary from Influenster. Yay!!!


----------



## britromero (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, it really is awesome, I cant wait to get another!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone that received the Rose Vox Box...we already took the "end" survey, and it's still showing up in my fun file, but has anyone heard if they've announced the brand challenge winners yet? I feel like it's been longer than they usually take to send out the e-mails to the winners. I'm just wondering because I'm dying to find out if I won any of them! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 30, 2013)

> Anyone that received the Rose Vox Box...we already took the "end" survey, and it's still showing up in my fun file, but has anyone heard if they've announced the brand challenge winners yet? I feel like it's been longer than they usually take to send out the e-mails to the winners. I'm just wondering because I'm dying to find out if I won any of them! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am right there with you, MissJexie! So many great prizes with this box- does it make me greedy to say that I want to win them all??!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am right there with you, MissJexie! So many great prizes with this box- does it make me greedy to say that I want to win them all??!!
haha not at all! I want to win them all too! Although I'd be happy with just one! I usually win at least one of them, but I'm so anxious I just want to know already! The wait is killing me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone that received the Rose Vox Box...we already took the "end" survey, and it's still showing up in my fun file, but has anyone heard if they've announced the brand challenge winners yet? I feel like it's been longer than they usually take to send out the e-mails to the winners. I'm just wondering because I'm dying to find out if I won any of them! haha




I am right there with you, MissJexie! So many great prizes with this box- does it make me greedy to say that I want to win them all??!! Not at all!  In fact, I'm sitting here painting my nails with the polish from the Violet Box, just so I can Instagram it for about 3 different challenges I need to complete!  Because I want ALL THE PRIZES (except for SoyJoy.  Ew!)

And man this stuff is thin.  2 coats later, and I can still see the whites of my nails through it.  It is pretty, though. (I got Pixie Slicks, a light pink)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone that received the Rose Vox Box...we already took the "end" survey, and it's still showing up in my fun file, but has anyone heard if they've announced the brand challenge winners yet? I feel like it's been longer than they usually take to send out the e-mails to the winners. I'm just wondering because I'm dying to find out if I won any of them! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am thinking maybe they are holding out a bit because so many people got theirs late, so it's staying open longer. I know @yousoldtheworld got hers WAY after the rest of us and some others did too. Maybe they are trying to be fair and make sure everyone has adequate time to do everything.

I am anxiously awaiting this, too! My first box and there were so many guaranteed prizes, so I made sure to do all those Kiss and Rimmel items and I just want to know if I am winner for the other two that I completed everything for (belVita and Lindt). I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking maybe they are holding out a bit because so many people got theirs late, so it's staying open longer. I know @yousoldtheworld got hers WAY after the rest of us and some others did too. Maybe they are trying to be fair and make sure everyone has adequate time to do everything.

I am anxiously awaiting this, too! My first box and there were so many guaranteed prizes, so I made sure to do all those Kiss and Rimmel items and I just want to know if I am winner for the other two that I completed everything for (belVita and Lindt). I'm getting so impatient!
Ohh well that makes perfect sense then! I am crossing my fingers that I get one of those "mega voxboxes" that are the brand challenge prize for Lindt (I think). Plus I am dying to get the Rimmel products!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh well that makes perfect sense then! I am crossing my fingers that I get one of those "mega voxboxes" that are the brand challenge prize for Lindt (I think). Plus I am dying to get the Rimmel products!
Yeah, I'd love to get the mega voxbox from the lindt one, too! And I am always open to free Rimmel products lol. I've liked everything I've ever tried of theirs. Right now, I am loving their Base/Top Coat PRO and I pretty much always have atleast one of their mascaras on hand.

I really can't believe how great the prizes are (particularly the Rimmel!). It didn't seem like I had to do THAT much to receive the prizes. So, for my first participation in a VoxBox I am pretty excited about the site overall and hope I get another box (sooner rather than later LOL)


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 30, 2013)

I made sure to do everything for those challenges too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've just been introduced to Rimmel London (how did that happen!?!!) and I can't wait to try more of their products. We've kind of gone through 10 of the big bags of Lindt truffles since I first got the teeny bag from the Rose box...yeah. I think I need to win a mega box box for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 30, 2013)

I just got an email saying I'm a badge holder for the Kiss prize for the Varsity VoxBox!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Dec 30, 2013)

> I just got an email saying I'm a badge holder for the Kiss prize for the Varsity VoxBox!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whoo hoo! Congrats!!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoo hoo! Congrats!!
Thanks! The prize is eyelashes, eyelash glue, and a press-on nail set. Free stuff, wooo!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiss has always been super generous and has given everyone a prize if they complete the brand challenge. I've been a member of Influenster since before they had this new system/website (joined January 2012) and Kiss has been a part of it since then. I just finished participating in the Rimmel Stay Matte as well as the Rose Vox Box which also featured Rimmel, and it seems like they are following in Kiss's footsteps and being super generous by offering a prize to everyone who earns the badge. Not many companies do that, so hopefully we'll see more Rimmel in the coming boxes!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 1, 2014)

when completing the tasks that require a facebook post (ex. sally hansen), and it asks you to submit a link, how do you submit a unique link? my URL bar only ever just gives the facebook.com/sallyhansen and doesn't link directly to my post.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 1, 2014)

> when completing the tasks that require a facebook post (ex. sally hansen), and it asks you to submit a link, how do you submit a unique link? my URL bar only ever just gives the facebook.com/sallyhansen and doesn't link directly to my post.


 If you click on the time you posted, ("a few seconds ago, etc) it will bring you to a page with just that post and the URL will be a unique one. Hope I explained it ok!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2014)

OK, I think I'm done with the Violet VoxBox activities - did every badge challenge except the Goody Brush (didn't get it, and can't exactly do the video tutorial without one!), and the NYM badge (seriously - 3 winners out of thousands of potential entries? And they want a dedicated blog/vlog post?  Nah.

And the Violet VoxStar badge based on the email they sent out on the 23rd - did that one, but now I'm confused - does "on the VIP list" for the next box mean they're guaranteeing it for us (as I initially read that email) or did they just give us a strongly worded "maybe"?

I do love that they're allowing Instagram entries as well as FB ones now - I feel much better only annoying my Instagram peeps, as most of them are from here or my blog, lol.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just need to do a pic of the Sally Hansen manicure, then I will have the vox star, soy joy, goody athletique and sally hansen, as well as top 20%. i got the brush but i don't want to do a tutorial video. i hope we win something!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email saying I'm a badge holder for the Kiss prize for the Varsity VoxBox! 





Congrats!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there a Voxstar badge for the RoseVoxBox? I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I think I'm done with the Violet VoxBox activities - did every badge challenge except the Goody Brush (didn't get it, and can't exactly do the video tutorial without one!), and the NYM badge (seriously - 3 winners out of thousands of potential entries? And they want a dedicated blog/vlog post?  Nah.

And the Violet VoxStar badge based on the email they sent out on the 23rd - did that one, but now I'm confused - does "on the VIP list" for the next box mean they're guaranteeing it for us (as I initially read that email) or did they just give us a strongly worded "maybe"?

I do love that they're allowing Instagram entries as well as FB ones now - I feel much better only annoying my Instagram peeps, as most of them are from here or my blog, lol.
I did all except the youtube unboxings and the Goody Brush (since I didn't receive it either).  I ended up doing a blog post for the NYM, but I was kind of annoyed at the prizes too.  I really hate doing video stuff.  And I'm totally with you - I don't like posting stuff to my FB page, but will to my Instagram and Twitter


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 6, 2014)

> Is there a Voxstar badge for the RoseVoxBox? I haven't seen anything like that.


 I didn't see one either an I really think/hope I would have noticed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't see one either an I really think/hope I would have noticed it




Thanks. It's my first box, so I wasn't sure if I just wasn't looking in the right place or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got my prize for the Pond challenge. It's not the most exciting prize, but I can't complain since it's free.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got my email saying the RoseVoxBox is finished and they will be notify winners soon, so good luck everyone!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my email saying the RoseVoxBox is finished and they will be notify winners soon, so good luck everyone!!
Finally!! Can't wait to see if I won anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 7, 2014)

You have been selected to receive the Sally Hansen Complete Spa Manicure VoxBox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yippee skippy!!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have been selected to receive the Sally Hansen Complete Spa Manicure VoxBox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yippee skippy!!
Woo-hoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when completing the tasks that require a facebook post (ex. sally hansen), and it asks you to submit a link, how do you submit a unique link? my URL bar only ever just gives the facebook.com/sallyhansen and doesn't link directly to my post.
On your post right under your name is a time of the post.  Right click it and copy URL...or just click it and copy it out of the address bar on your browser.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 7, 2014)

I never want this box of Skinny Cows to end... Never ever please. They're soooo good!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got an email confirming that I successfully unlocked the Rimmel Stay Matte Badge, so I'm going to be getting the following:

Stay Matte Primer

Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

Retro Glam Mascara

Moisture Renew Lipstick

Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

Can't wait to get these goodies


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email confirming that I successfully unlocked the Rimmel Stay Matte Badge, so I'm going to be getting the following:

Stay Matte Primer

Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

Retro Glam Mascara

Moisture Renew Lipstick

Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

Can't wait to get these goodies 
Just got that message too!! I'm super excited for these too! Rimmel was super generous with the prizes!


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm really hoping I'll qualify for a box sometime soon. I don't know how high you need your scores but I think I'm doing ok.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really hoping I'll qualify for a box sometime soon. I don't know how high you need your scores but I think I'm doing ok.







Here's my Profile/Scores etc. I've been a member for awhile but your scores are pretty close to mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually get about 3-4 Vox Boxes per year. About 1 every 3 months or so.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow. I am such an underachiever! Your scores are pretty impressive compared to mine lol



Spoiler









I had thought you could only have 3 expert badges at first, so until just recently I thought I had all I could. Then I just couldn't decide which other two to choose lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. I am such an underachiever! Your scores are pretty impressive compared to mine lol



Spoiler









I had thought you could only have 3 expert badges at first, so until just recently I thought I had all I could. Then I just couldn't decide which other two to choose lol.

Well you've also only been a member since the summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I joined January 2012 so I just hit my 2 year mark. If anything I should have like, all 100's by now! LOL. You're way better off than I was 6 months in. Granted the didn't have this number/badge system back in the day! haha


----------



## Kelli (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, I think the fact that I got a box relatively quick, kind of motivated me to do more around the site...though I still am having issues with submitting reviews. I think my scores would go up if I could get reviews to submit. I finally got one to go through last week but that's it. I'd like to get more boxes, so hopefully I can get my score up and I already added a 4th expert badge and need to go get a fifth started.

I'm anxious for brand challenge winner announcements!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone ever cancelled their influenster account and gotten a new one with a different email account (but connecting to the same social media I guess) to get different badges?  Did you have a problem doing this? I somehow don't have Beauty Queen...I *think* that I joined before we were limited to 5 so when the site went through an overhaul a couple of years back, it cut it down to 5 for me.  I could be totally making this up and maybe I did just pick the wrong 5, but seeing as how I joined for makeup I find that hard to believe.  Anyway, I'm worried that starting over will somehow screw me over, so I wanted to know if anyone did this without problems.


----------



## korsis (Jan 9, 2014)

> Has anyone ever cancelled their influenster account and gotten a new one with a different email account (but connecting to the same social media I guess)Â to get different badges? Â Did you have a problem doing this? I somehow don't have Beauty Queen...I *think* that I joined before we were limited to 5 so when the site went through an overhaul a couple of years back, it cut it down to 5 for me. Â I could be totally making this up and maybe I did just pick the wrong 5, but seeing as how I joined for makeup I find that hard to believe. Â Anyway, I'm worried that starting over will somehow screw me over, so I wanted to know if anyone did this without problems. Â


I'm guessing that it probably won't work to connect the same social media with another account. That will probably result in an error. Or you delete the social media from that first account. Do you have the feeling that you are not getting any invites anymore?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm guessing that it probably won't work to connect the same social media with another account. That will probably result in an error. Or you delete the social media from that first account. Do you have the feeling that you are not getting any invites anymore?
I would want to delete the first Influenster account entirely (if possible), since the problem is that I have 5 badges, and none of those is Beauty Queen.  I have written to Influenster several times, and they refuse to let me switch them out.  

I mostly get "mom" or "aging woman" stuff from them.  Dish soap, the mom voxbox, meaningful beauty.  I did get the Mary Kay one without being in Beauty Queen though, which was a really nice surprise.  But I'd love to be eligible for stuff the like jolly vox box, the valentines day ones, the spring beauty ones, and I don't think I am without that badge.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 9, 2014)

what are the odds of winning something if you have the badge? for the violet vox box, i am in the top 20% for the box, have the violet voxstar badge, as well as the soyjoy, sally hansen and goody athletique badges.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got the final survey for the Violet Voxbox!  Check your email!

Also, finally found some info on the Violet VoxStar badge - you ARE guaranteed to get the next VoxBox!

"Badge Prize - Unlock the VoxStar Badge to land on the VIP list for the first VoxBox of 2014... that's right: you'll get an invite &amp; you're guaranteed to qualify!"

(Yay!  This kind of makes up for not having any "guaranteed" Badge Prizes like the Rose Box did!  I was so sad when I got bumped from Rose to Violet and heard about the Rimmel Prize!  So happy for/jealous of you ladies, lol!)


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my prize for the Pond challenge. It's not the most exciting prize, but I can't complain since it's free. 


Nice, congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have been selected to receive the Sally Hansen Complete Spa Manicure VoxBox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yippee skippy!!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email confirming that I successfully unlocked the Rimmel Stay Matte Badge, so I'm going to be getting the following:

Stay Matte Primer

Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

Retro Glam Mascara

Moisture Renew Lipstick

Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

Can't wait to get these goodies 
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email confirming that I successfully unlocked the Rimmel Stay Matte Badge, so I'm going to be getting the following:

Stay Matte Primer

Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint

Scandaleyes Shadow Stick

Glamâ€™Eyes HD Eyeshadow

Retro Glam Mascara

Moisture Renew Lipstick

Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eye Liner

Can't wait to get these goodies 
Just got that message too!! I'm super excited for these too! Rimmel was super generous with the prizes!

Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.




So pretty, I love those polishes.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.




They sent a nice variety of colors! I have been thinking about trying those Complete Salon Manicure polishes, but haven't yet. Let us know if they are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.




They sent a nice variety of colors! I have been thinking about trying those Complete Salon Manicure polishes, but haven't yet. Let us know if they are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a few and I love them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.  





Ooooh pretties!  If you don't mind sharing swatches, I'd love to see what they look like on!  They are gorgeous in the bottle!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

After getting nothing since the Dr. Scholl's box (no Jolly, Rose, Violet, or anything else), I finally received a pre-survey.  For a tea box.  On the up side, it's for one of my favorite brands.  They keep sending me "Well, she's a middle-aged cat owner, so *clearly* she needs dish soap, insoles, kefir, and tea!" stuff, not anything fun.  I would love nail polish and lip gloss!  My beauty badge score is 82!  And Duck tape:  That is a future wallet as far as I'm concerned.  I may be coming up on 42, but so are Cat Power (she and I were actually born on the exact same day) and most of Green Day.  Oh, well.  Maybe I'll get in and be a brand winner.  I drink tons of it (herbal, chai, black, scented, green -- you name it, I'll give it a shot), and if it's a flavor I don't like, I can take it to work.


----------



## corinatap (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Sally Hansen voxbox!  I don't have any of these colours so I'm happy.




Great color selection! I love the formula on those polishes and the brush. Practically one swipe and you're done.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great color selection! I love the formula on those polishes and the brush. Practically one swipe and you're done.
I did swatches last night and I'll be making a blog post sometime today.  I have to say, I'm not impressed at all.


----------



## Poshpolish (Jan 13, 2014)

The violet box was my first box and so I still have a few questions I am hoping you ladies can help me with. I unlocked the sally hansen triple shine badge and it says that 50 Badge Holders (as chosen by Influenster) will win a Sally Hansen Goody Bag, valued at $100! Since it is chosen by influenster does that mean the 50 are chosen at random? And for other badges it say the top 20 will receive the badge prize. How are the top badge holders chosen? And what is the average wait time for the winners to be announced? Sorry for all the questions, I am just really confused.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 13, 2014)

> The violet box was my first box and so I still have a few questions I am hoping you ladies can help me with. I unlocked the sally hansen triple shine badge and it says thatÂ 50 Badge HoldersÂ (as chosen by Influenster) will win a Sally Hansen Goody Bag, valued at $100! Since it is chosen by influenster does that mean the 50 are chosen at random?Â And for other badges it say the top 20 will receive the badge prize. How are the top badge holders chosen? And what is the average wait time for the winners to be announced? Sorry for all the questions, I am just really confused.


 This is from their brand challenge rules: 2. Â JUDGING CRITERIA: Entries will be judged under the supervision of Influenster.com, whose decisions are final in all matters relating to this contest. Entries will be judged on criteria weighting specified within each Brand Badge. In the event of a tie, tied entries will be re-judged on the basis of originality and uniqueness. Potential winners will be notified by email or phone. A list of winners for all Brand Badge can be obtained by contacting Influenster 30 days following the close of the promotional period. The judges reserve the right to disqualify any entry that, in the sole opinion of the judges, refers, depicts or in any way reflects negatively upon the Sponsor, the promotion, any other person or entity or does not follow Influenster terms and conditions.Â


----------



## Poshpolish (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you! I completely forgot about the rule page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The violet box was my first box and so I still have a few questions I am hoping you ladies can help me with. I unlocked the sally hansen triple shine badge and it says that 50 Badge Holders (as chosen by Influenster) will win a Sally Hansen Goody Bag, valued at $100! Since it is chosen by influenster does that mean the 50 are chosen at random? And for other badges it say the top 20 will receive the badge prize. How are the top badge holders chosen? And what is the average wait time for the winners to be announced? Sorry for all the questions, I am just really confused.
This is from their brand challenge rules:

2.  JUDGING CRITERIA: Entries will be judged under the supervision of Influenster.com, whose decisions are final in all matters relating to this contest. Entries will be judged on criteria weighting specified within each Brand Badge. In the event of a tie, tied entries will be re-judged on the basis of originality and uniqueness. Potential winners will be notified by email or phone. A list of winners for all Brand Badge can be obtained by contacting Influenster 30 days following the close of the promotional period. The judges reserve the right to disqualify any entry that, in the sole opinion of the judges, refers, depicts or in any way reflects negatively upon the Sponsor, the promotion, any other person or entity or does not follow Influenster terms and conditions.  
Hmmmm.... so they encourage us to give our honest opinion, but then our entry can be disqualified if it "reflects negatively on the Sponsor"?  That's not cool.


----------



## korsis (Jan 13, 2014)

> After getting nothing since the Dr. Scholl's box (no Jolly, Rose, Violet, or anything else), I finally received a pre-survey.Â  For a tea box.Â  On the up side, it's for one of my favorite brands.Â  They keep sending me "Well, she's a middle-aged cat owner, so *clearly* she needs dish soap, insoles, kefir, and tea!" stuff, not anything fun.Â  I would love nail polish and lip gloss!Â  My beauty badge score is 82!Â  And Duck tape:Â  That is a future wallet as far as I'm concerned.Â  I may be coming up on 42, but so are Cat Power (she and I were actually born on the exact same day) and most of Green Day.Â  Oh, well.Â  Maybe I'll get in and be a brand winner.Â  I drink tons of it (herbal, chai, black, scented, green -- you name it, I'll give it a shot), and if it's a flavor I don't like, I can take it to work.





> After getting nothing since the Dr. Scholl's box (no Jolly, Rose, Violet, or anything else), I finally received a pre-survey.Â  For a tea box.Â  On the up side, it's for one of my favorite brands.Â  They keep sending me "Well, she's a middle-aged cat owner, so *clearly* she needs dish soap, insoles, kefir, and tea!" stuff, not anything fun.Â  I would love nail polish and lip gloss!Â  My beauty badge score is 82!Â  And Duck tape:Â  That is a future wallet as far as I'm concerned.Â  I may be coming up on 42, but so are Cat Power (she and I were actually born on the exact same day) and most of Green Day.Â  Oh, well.Â  Maybe I'll get in and be a brand winner.Â  I drink tons of it (herbal, chai, black, scented, green -- you name it, I'll give it a shot), and if it's a flavor I don't like, I can take it to work.


I feel you girl! I always suspect I don't get in a lot loreal studies because I'm not in the 20-30 age range. It's a shame that others can make us feel old even though we are not! I mean everything is relative. For my mom I'm young! Lol!!!


----------



## corinatap (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmmmm.... so they encourage us to give our honest opinion, but then our entry can be disqualified if it "reflects negatively on the Sponsor"?  That's not cool.
I completely agree with you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmmmm.... so they encourage us to give our honest opinion, but then our entry can be disqualified if it "reflects negatively on the Sponsor"?  That's not cool.
Is it bad that I've given up on the activities in the brand challenges unless they're the one that guarantees me a prize or guarantees me another box. There's just too many hoops to jump through and I don't have the time to devote to it right now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

It's not a bad thing, I just now regret filling out the SoyJoy badge, because I left a bad review on Influenster.com (seriously?  Banana-flavored cardboard.... mmmm yummy).  All of the other products I genuinely liked.  (even if I didn't do the NYM challenge because of the extremely low chance of winning).

I'm about to take that route, @kawaiimeows .  Although I have won badges for non-guaranteed prizes (like the Palmolive one), so maybe I'll just only complete Badge Challenges for products that are 1) actually awesome and 2) are easy to complete.  Instagram?  Sure.  Dedicated blog post?  Maybe if I REALLY like it.

Haha I don't want to sound super-greedy here, after all, I know it's free stuff.  But still, these companies are getting massive social media boosts from our likes/posts/pics. Be nice to the peons promoting the products, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not a bad thing, I just now regret filling out the SoyJoy badge, because I left a bad review on Influenster.com (seriously?  Banana-flavored cardboard.... mmmm yummy).  All of the other products I genuinely liked.  (even if I didn't do the NYM challenge because of the extremely low chance of winning).

I'm about to take that route, @kawaiimeows .  Although I have won badges for non-guaranteed prizes (like the Palmolive one), so maybe I'll just only complete Badge Challenges for products that are 1) actually awesome and 2) are easy to complete.  Instagram?  Sure.  Dedicated blog post?  Maybe if I REALLY like it.

*Haha I don't want to sound super-greedy here, after all, I know it's free stuff.  But still, these companies are getting massive social media boosts from our likes/posts/pics. Be nice to the peons promoting the products, lol.*
I agree, I feel like a greedy person for even complaining, but now that pinchme has been rolling, I've gravitated towards that more because it's a lot more laid back than Influenster. Influenster gets some cool/different products though, I'll give them that.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 13, 2014)

Today I got the brand prize for the NYC badge for the Varsity VoxBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today I got the brand prize for the NYC badge for the Varsity VoxBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice! It seems like it came pretty quickly, too!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! It seems like it came pretty quickly, too!
It did. Based off of what you ladies said, I thought I wouldn't see it until the summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 13, 2014)

I wish they would hurry up and announce brand challenge winners for the Rose vox box!  I mean I know I got the Kiss and Rimmel coming but I want to see if I "won" anything else!  Guess I should be happy one day mysterious boxes full of goodies will show up but I am impatient!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2014)

I was looking at some of the questions of the influenster faq type page and saw that in the past Kiss took quite a while to send prizes (lots of people asking when they'd get them and it had been about 3 months). I don't mind waiting since the guaranteed prizes for Rimmel and Kiss are quite nice. I just hope that I didn't mess up some how and not be getting the guaranteed prizes (I did everything and it was checked off on my fun file page, but I'm just paranoid).

Glad that NYC was quick.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 13, 2014)

> After getting nothing since the Dr. Scholl's box (no Jolly, Rose, Violet, or anything else), I finally received a pre-survey.Â  For a tea box.Â  On the up side, it's for one of my favorite brands.Â  They keep sending me "Well, she's a middle-aged cat owner, so *clearly* she needs dish soap, insoles, kefir, and tea!" stuff, not anything fun.Â  I would love nail polish and lip gloss!Â  My beauty badge score is 82!Â  And Duck tape:Â  That is a future wallet as far as I'm concerned.Â  I may be coming up on 42, but so are Cat Power (she and I were actually born on the exact same day) and most of Green Day.Â  Oh, well.Â  Maybe I'll get in and be a brand winner.Â  I drink tons of it (herbal, chai, black, scented, green -- you name it, I'll give it a shot), and if it's a flavor I don't like, I can take it to work.


 I also got the pre-qualifier survey for the tea one and I too am a crazy cat lady. I love tea so hopefully I'll qualify. I had kinda given up hope with Influenster. I haven't got any pre-qualifier surveys or anything in ages. My last box was The Good Life Voxbox and that was back in the late summer I think. Not the most exciting box but it was something. I haven't got any beauty ones at all and my beauty queen badge is at 89!!! Boooooo!!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 14, 2014)

> Hmmmm.... so they encourage us to give our honest opinion, but then our entry can be disqualified if it "reflects negatively on the Sponsor"? Â That's not cool.


 I would posit that thy mean not to trash the sponsor in itself but they still want an honest review. I won a brand challenge for a product that my family did not enjoy (and had a heck of a time giving the rest away!) but my review was respectful and honest. We were excited to try the product and had high hopes but it was just a total fail. Just my two cents based on my personal experience.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 14, 2014)

> I wish they would hurry up and announce brand challenge winners for the Rose vox box! Â I mean I know I got the Kiss and Rimmel coming but I want to see if I "won" anything else! Â Guess I should be happy one day mysterious boxes full of goodies will show up but I am impatient!


 This is actually why I stopped by today, to see if anyone has heard anything about the rose box challenges. Glad it's not just me!


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know if they have had a chance to look at all our posts we submitted for the Dr. Scholls for her challenge yet from the Rose voxbox but the FB page no longer exists (at least not for me?). How would they know we completed the brand challenges for the cozy cushions?  

Also, is the rose voxbox suppose to appear under fun file still?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, yay, in for the Celestial Seasonings green tea box! I hope they're sending at least one flavored variety. To celebrate, I think it's time for a mug of CS Candy Cane Lane tea!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if they have had a chance to look at all our posts we submitted for the Dr. Scholls for her challenge yet from the Rose voxbox but the FB page no longer exists (at least not for me?). How would they know we completed the brand challenges for the cozy cushions?

Also, is the rose voxbox suppose to appear under fun file still
Since the Rose VoxBox ended (you can no longer submit stuff), it's been removed from the Fun File. (mine has been gone for a bit, so I am guessing that is how it works, it's my first box, but I think I've read that's what happens).


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since the Rose VoxBox ended (you can no longer submit stuff), it's been removed from the Fun File. (mine has been gone for a bit, so I am guessing that is how it works, it's my first box, but I think I've read that's what happens).
Hmm.... it's still appearing under my fun file.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm.... it's still appearing under my fun file.
Mine's been gone since the day before-or maybe the day- I got the email saying it ended.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 16, 2014)

> Oh, yay, in for the Celestial Seasonings green tea box! I hope they're sending at least one flavored variety. To celebrate, I think it's time for a mug of CS Candy Cane Lane tea!


 Crazy cat ladies unite!! I'm in too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

So they closed the Rose Vox Box tasks and said they'd be in touch about brand challenge winners. We know that everyone wins the Kiss and Rimmel brand challenges, so I know that they haven't announced the winners yet. I'm wondering what is taking them so long! I was in the top 20%, and not like that always matters, but I'd love to know if I won any of the other challenges! I worked my butt off on those lol


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine's been gone since the day before-or maybe the day- I got the email saying it ended.
I got the email too but it never disappeared. I guess I will email them about it. 

I hope they announce the winners soon as well as those for the Dr. Scholls active series voxbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!





Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!
> 
> Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol


 Me too. I got excited when I got the tracking email, but when I noticed it was delivered, I ran to my mailbox lol!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too. I got excited when I got the tracking email, but when I noticed it was delivered, I ran to my mailbox lol!!!
My roommate came in with the mail and I was like, "omg influenster prize!" *grabby hands*

And only after I opened it and got all excited, did I get the tracking e-mail lol. A little late, influenster! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so excited for you guys! What an awesome prize!


----------



## korsis (Jan 17, 2014)

> I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!
> 
> Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol


Wow! This looks awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!





Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol
Nice! Also, it looks like it isn't a lot of product overlap between this and the Rose VoxBox prize! (the only thing that looks like it could be doubles is the black liner, but I don't think so, since I think we're getting 2 liquid liners for the Rose prize, not pencil ones... not completely sure about that though).

You got some nice colors in the color products!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! Also, it looks like it isn't a lot of product overlap between this and the Rose VoxBox prize! (the only thing that looks like it could be doubles is the black liner, but I don't think so, since I think we're getting 2 liquid liners for the Rose prize, not pencil ones... not completely sure about that though).

You got some nice colors in the color products!

I vaguely remember comparing the two prizes to each other when the brand challenges were still up, and I'm pretty sure that there's no overlap, although I have a terrible memory lol. But I'll be totally stocked up on Rimmel products by the time I get that one! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! Also, it looks like it isn't a lot of product overlap between this and the Rose VoxBox prize! (the only thing that looks like it could be doubles is the black liner, but I don't think so, since I think we're getting 2 liquid liners for the Rose prize, not pencil ones... not completely sure about that though).

You got some nice colors in the color products!
The Rose voxbox Rimmel prize is 


-2 Show Off Lip Lacquers

-1 Lash Accelerator Endless

-2 ScandalEyes Felt-Tip Liners


They still have not removed the Rose voxbox from my funfile.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Rose voxbox Rimmel prize is 


-2 Show Off Lip Lacquers

-1 Lash Accelerator Endless

-2 ScandalEyes Felt-Tip Liners


They still have not removed the Rose voxbox from my funfile.
Yay! So no overlap! I can't wait to get those Lip Lacquers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Rose voxbox Rimmel prize is


-2 Show Off Lip Lacquers

-1 Lash Accelerator Endless

-2 ScandalEyes Felt-Tip Liners


They still have not removed the Rose voxbox from my funfile.
Thanks for posting that, I remembered the Show Off Lip Lacquer but couldn't remember the exact liners and mascara (I guess that is a perk of still having your fun file open!).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!





Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol

Wow this is awesome! Can't wait for mine! Excited to try the primer as well.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow this is awesome! Can't wait for mine! Excited to try the primer as well.
The Rimmel Fix and Perfect Pro is one of my all-time favorite primers, so I am definitely excited to try this one. I also just found out that some of these items are very newly released in the US, including the 5-shade shadow and the cheek tints, so that makes this prize even more awesome, I think!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow this is awesome! Can't wait for mine! Excited to try the primer as well.
The Rimmel Fix and Perfect Pro is one of my all-time favorite primers, so I am definitely excited to try this one. I also just found out that some of these items are *very newly released in the US*, including the 5-shade shadow and the cheek tints, so that makes this prize even more awesome, I think!


Thanks so much for posting this! I'd been looking for a good drugstore primer for combination skin. I had wanted to try Rimmel for a while, but the primers were always very picked over at my local Walmart (limited shopping options), since I suspect they restock very, very rarely. I thought maybe I'd have a chance with a new product, since they may have finally restocked the Rimmel section. The shine control primer was already gone, but the Stay Matte Primer still had plenty left! I put it one a few hours after I had washed and moisturized my face and gone shopping, and I was pretty happy with the results. Six hours later my combination skin is still doing pretty well. My t-zone is just now starting to get a smidge oily, but really not enough to make me consider blotting, and this is without having applied any powder. I'm taking a break from makeup this weekend, but I'm looking forward to seeing how this performs under foundation come Monday.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks so much for posting this! I'd been looking for a good drugstore primer for combination skin. I had wanted to try Rimmel for a while, but the primers were always very picked over at my local Walmart (limited shopping options), since I suspect they restock very, very rarely. I thought maybe I'd have a chance with a new product, since they may have finally restocked the Rimmel section. The shine control primer was already gone, but the Stay Matte Primer still had plenty left! I put it one a few hours after I had washed and moisturized my face and gone shopping, and I was pretty happy with the results. Six hours later my combination skin is still doing pretty well. My t-zone is just now starting to get a smidge oily, but really not enough to make me consider blotting, and this is without having applied any powder. I'm taking a break from makeup this weekend, but I'm looking forward to seeing how this performs under foundation come Monday. 




I love their Stay Matte line of products! I got the foundation from Influenster and the color was a bit dark on me, but I loved the formula. I have realy weird combo skin that can be super oily or super dry and flaky at a moments notice, and as long as I used a moisturizer, the stay matte line works amazingly well. The Rimmel primers are hands-down the best in the drugstore, in my opinion!


----------



## Amanda xo (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm working on updating some of my profile on the site now..I want in on some of these boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 20, 2014)

WOW nice prize! Congrats!

Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!





Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 21, 2014)

Any tips on how to improve profile to get any boxes? I haven't added anyone via emails as honestly I signed up a month ago and am not very far along. I haven't gotten approved for anything yet.




[/img]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any tips on how to improve profile to get any boxes? I haven't added anyone via emails as honestly I signed up a month ago and am not very far along. I haven't gotten approved for anything yet. 


I never added anyone via email and have gotten boxes every few months. My best recommendation is to bring up your badge scores by doing reviews, answering questions, and anything else you can do under activities on those badges. I think mine are all in the high 80s low 90s.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Shipping for the Celestial Seasonings box! I'm super curious to see what is sent and what the challenges are. Depending in how much is sent, my coworkers are either going to be really jealous or really happy because this stuff is coming to the office for some heavy drinking.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

I just got a message about winning the Kiss prize from the Rose Vox Box. I hope they're doing one at a time or something because I should have at least won the Rimmel one too, since everyone got that one if they completed it.  If anyone else gets the Rimmel one let me know!


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a message about winning the Kiss prize from the Rose Vox Box. I hope they're doing one at a time or something because I should have at least won the Rimmel one too, since everyone got that one if they completed it.  If anyone else gets the Rimmel one let me know!
I got the message about the Kiss prize also.  I'm sure they are sending them out one at a time because I completed the Rimmel one too.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the message about the Kiss prize also.  I'm sure they are sending them out one at a time because I completed the Rimmel one too.
Oh good! I was worried there was a glitch or something and I'd have to go through the hell of actually trying to contact them, lol. They're not known for having the best response time. I was in the top 20% for the brand challenges so I'm really hoping I win another random one. I think I'm most excited for the Rimmel one though! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

I got the KISS email, too. It says if your address changed since Oct to respond by Jan 23rd, so that should mean either shipping soon after that or atleast that they will be giving our shipping info to KISS around then!

I haven't received any other emails, so I'm sure it's just a one at a time thing.

I hope atleast one of us receives one of the non-guaranteed prizes! It'd be cool for someone we "know" to win LOL. So good luck to everyone on the non-guaranteed badges!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the KISS email, too. It says if your address changed since Oct to respond by Jan 23rd, so that should mean either shipping soon after that or atleast that they will be giving our shipping info to KISS around then!

I haven't received any other emails, so I'm sure it's just a one at a time thing.

I hope atleast one of us receives one of the non-guaranteed prizes! It'd be cool for someone we "know" to win LOL. So good luck to everyone on the non-guaranteed badges!!
 I've won a couple non-guaranteed prizes in the past. One from Schwartzkopf for their hair oils, and one from Ivory Soap, where I got a bunch of their products, but I think that's it. I worked my butt off on these challenges so I really hope I get one of them!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jan 21, 2014)

Add me to the Kiss email list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure they are being sent one at a time. Good luck ladies!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Popping in to say I got the Kiss email as well but no others, so far.  Hope that we hear something about all the other prizes soon!  I am most looking forward to the Rimmel one, but if I won any other ones I wouldn't complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiss email here too. I sent a reply about my change of address. I really want the Rimmel prize!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today I got the brand prize for the NYC badge for the Varsity VoxBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice, congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, yay, in for the Celestial Seasonings green tea box! I hope they're sending at least one flavored variety. To celebrate, I think it's time for a mug of CS Candy Cane Lane tea!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, yay, in for the Celestial Seasonings green tea box! I hope they're sending at least one flavored variety. To celebrate, I think it's time for a mug of CS Candy Cane Lane tea!
Crazy cat ladies unite!! I'm in too



Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Rimmel Stay Matte brand challenge prize today!





Rimmel has officially beat Kiss as the most generous brand when it comes to Influenster prizes! I'm also getting the Rimmel prize from the Rose Vox Box, so I can't wait for that, too! Excited to try the matte primer and cream blush. Is anyone else getting this prize? I just got the tracking e-mail today and received the package on the same day lol
Congrats, that's a great prize.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooh, the tea box is moving quickly! It's already in Federal Way, which is the USPS hub right before PDX. I might see this on Saturday!


----------



## Poshpolish (Jan 23, 2014)

I unlocked the violet voxstar badge last week and was wondering .... Has Influenster given any hints for the box we automatically qualify for? Or are they still to come.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 23, 2014)

> I unlocked the violet voxstar badge last week and was wondering ....Â Has Influenster given any hints for the box we automatically qualify for? Or are they still to come.


 On Twitter! It's a Valentine's themed box. I forgot the rest of the hints.


----------



## Poshpolish (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you! Hope that means chocolate!


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 24, 2014)

I updated my address for the Kiss brand badge prize from the Rose voxbox and I just got an email back saying it will be shipped in 2-3 weeks. Can't wait!! =)


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 24, 2014)

> I updated my address for the Kiss brand badge prize from the Rose voxbox and I just got an email back saying it will be shipped in 2-3 weeks. Can't wait!! =)


Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So how do I change my address for everything else on Influenster?


----------



## lastnite629 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! Newbie to the forum. Add me to the list for the Kiss e-mail!  Excited to get the prize!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! Newbie to the forum. Add me to the list for the Kiss e-mail!  Excited to get the prize!
Congrats and welcome!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how to switch from Influenster's mobile site to desktop on an Android phone? I can write a review, but when I click the preview button it won't let me see more than the first line and it won't scroll so I can hit the button to actually post. I've searched for a way to switch to the desktop site, and I have used it on my phone before, but I can't figure out how I got there.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Does anyone know how to switch from Influenster's mobile site to desktop on an Android phone? I can write a review, but when I click the preview button it won't let me see more than the first line and it won't scroll so I can hit the button to actually post. I've searched for a way to switch to the desktop site, and I have used it on my phone before, but I can't figure out how I got there.


 While on the webpage... Menu....Tap on Desktop View....it will then have a check mark and the page will refresh to the desktop site.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 27, 2014)

> > Does anyone know how to switch from Influenster's mobile site to desktop on an Android phone? I can write a review, but when I click the preview button it won't let me see more than the first line and it won't scroll so I can hit the button to actually post. I've searched for a way to switch to the desktop site, and I have used it on my phone before, but I can't figure out how I got there.
> 
> 
> While on the webpage... Menu....Tap on Desktop View....it will then have a check mark and the page will refresh to the desktop site.


 Thanks. The desktop site won't even let me type a review. I tried it. It's not compatible with my phone.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish they would send the rest of the emails for the Rose VoxBox! It'll be fun to see if I won anything else.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would send the rest of the emails for the Rose VoxBox! It'll be fun to see if I won anything else.
This exactly!  I am like "did no one else win?!  Is it Influenster that is slowed down/backed up or the brand!"  I really want the Rimmel prize and any other ones too!


----------



## lastnite629 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would send the rest of the emails for the Rose VoxBox! It'll be fun to see if I won anything else.
Same here!


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got an email that says I'm getting the Dove VoxBox. Is this a new one? If not, anyone care to tell me what I can expect?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email that says I'm getting the Dove VoxBox. Is this a new one? If not, anyone care to tell me what I can expect? 
They posted a picture of the boxes on Facebook yesterday,and I think last week they posted a quote and asked everyone to guess what product it might be in it and the overall consensus was deodorant. That's all I've heard. You'll have to let us know what you get!


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They posted a picture of the boxes on Facebook yesterday,and I think last week they posted a quote and asked everyone to guess what product it might be in it and the overall consensus was deodorant. That's all I've heard. You'll have to let us know what you get!

Super, thanks! It's been almost a year since I've gotten a box, so I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They posted a picture of the boxes on Facebook yesterday,and I think last week they posted a quote and asked everyone to guess what product it might be in it and the overall consensus was deodorant. That's all I've heard. You'll have to let us know what you get!

Super, thanks! It's been almost a year since I've gotten a box, so I'm pretty pumped!


I got a deodorant from Dove a little while back (came direct from them, apparently I'm in some sort of Dove Ambassador program?)  Anyway, it's a really nice full-size deodorant, if it is the same.  Works well, smells nice, I hope you enjoy it!  

(And yay, free deodorant!  Haha I always get so confused in that aisle... so many options that promise so many things!  I love getting samples!)


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel like because I'm Canadian, I'm never going to get a box. I know they don't ship above the border often.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like because I'm Canadian, I'm never going to get a box. I know they don't ship above the border often.
They should start doing it more often. I know it was only recently that they started shipping boxes to Canada. The good news is, I'm sure there are a lot of companies that want specific brand feedback from Canada to see whether or not they would sell well in Canada if they haven't launched there/launched a specific product there yet. I am willing to bet there will be quite a few more Canada-specifc boxes in 2014!


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 28, 2014)

As if Influenster somehow saw this, I received a pre-qualifier survey tonight but it said I didn't qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if they have sent out any surveys, pre-quals etc for the J'Adore voxbox?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if they have sent out any surveys, pre-quals etc for the J'Adore voxbox?  

I haven't seen anything yet, but I am seriously hoping that this is the box they promised to the Violet Badge holders!  It's so pink and pretty!  I am also constantly refreshing my Instagram for the hint they promised on FB!

"Will you be our Valentine? The J'Adore VoxBox is coming to Influenster Nation! We're posting our first hint on Instagram so stay tuned, sweethearts!"


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't seen anything yet, but I am seriously hoping that this is the box they promised to the Violet Badge holders!  It's so pink and pretty!  I am also constantly refreshing my Instagram for the hint they promised on FB!

"Will you be our Valentine? The J'Adore VoxBox is coming to Influenster Nation! We're posting our first hint on Instagram so stay tuned, sweethearts!"




I saw it on FB which is what prompted me to ask!  I want this one so bad!  My most favorite voxbox was the Love voxbox around this time in 2012!

Hope you lucky Violet vox box people get it and share pictures!  I want to knoooow!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

FINALLY got the e-mail for the Rimmel brand challenge! But since it took so long between this one and the Kiss one, I'm wondering if all the other ones came out already or if we all still have a chance to win another one too. If anyone gets a message for any brand challenge other than Kiss and Rimmel let us know!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2014)

Got my Rimmel email too! Woo hoo!


----------



## lastnite629 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got the Rimmel email, too!  Yay!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 30, 2014)

I also got my Rimmel email. SO EXCITED! It was very hard not grabbing a Show Off LipLacquer when I finally saw them in a store near me the other day, but knowing I am getting two (and not knowing which colors I'll get), I was able to resist!

I hope they haven't sent the rest of the winner emails! I want one of us to have won something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they have  had to spend so much time doing all those everyone gets a prize ones that they saved the others for last lol. Maybe I'll snoop around the web to see if anyone has mentioned being a winner of one of the other prizes.


----------



## lastnite629 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just went to the Influenster facebook page to see if anyone had posted about other prizes. One lady posted her email for being a badge holder for Lindt. She'll be getting a MegaVoxBox as a prize.


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 30, 2014)

I was so hoping to get the Lindt top badge prize! I have not read anything on the FB page about anyone winning the top badge prize for Dr. Scholls or Vitabath (although I didn't get that one in my voxbox).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like (according to Facebook) all the winners have been notified except for the Dr. Scholls brand challenge winners. SIGH. I worked my butt off on the Rose Vox Box challenges too! At least the Rimmel and Kiss were guaranteed though!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email that says I'm getting the Dove VoxBox. Is this a new one? If not, anyone care to tell me what I can expect? 
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if they have sent out any surveys, pre-quals etc for the J'Adore voxbox?

I haven't seen anything yet, but I am seriously hoping that this is the box they promised to the Violet Badge holders!  It's so pink and pretty!  I am also constantly refreshing my Instagram for the hint they promised on FB!

"Will you be our Valentine? The J'Adore VoxBox is coming to Influenster Nation! We're posting our first hint on Instagram so stay tuned, sweethearts!"





I would love to get that one!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got my Rimmel email. SO EXCITED! It was very hard not grabbing a Show Off LipLacquer when I finally saw them in a store near me the other day, but knowing I am getting two (and not knowing which colors I'll get), I was able to resist!

I hope they haven't sent the rest of the winner emails! I want one of us to have won something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they have  had to spend so much time doing all those everyone gets a prize ones that they saved the others for last lol. Maybe I'll snoop around the web to see if anyone has mentioned being a winner of one of the other prizes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the Rimmel email, too!  Yay!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY got the e-mail for the Rimmel brand challenge! But since it took so long between this one and the Kiss one, I'm wondering if all the other ones came out already or if we all still have a chance to win another one too. If anyone gets a message for any brand challenge other than Kiss and Rimmel let us know!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Rimmel email too! Woo hoo!
Congrats!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 31, 2014)

Also got Rimmel. I sent the email about my new address again only no reply this time. I can't remember, do they ship usps? If so at least it will reroute.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also got Rimmel. I sent the email about my new address again only no reply this time. I can't remember, do they ship usps? If so at least it will reroute.
Pretty sure they do USPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Jan 31, 2014)

My husband just got a pre survey for a men's box! Was full of deodorant questions!


----------



## bellerenee (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got the Dove VoxBox today. It was only a single Dove deodorant... not even a coupon included. Definitely the most disappointing box yet. Not that I'm complaining, I do love Dove deodorant, but it's just been a long time since I've been sent a VoxBox, so I was expecting a bit more.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 1, 2014)

Working hard at reviews and no Voxbox in sight! Is 80-90 reasonable for getting one? Here's to hoping!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Working hard at reviews and no Voxbox in sight! Is 80-90 reasonable for getting one? Here's to hoping!
That's totally high enough! Honestly, I've been a member for 2 years now, and the first year I got 2-3 vox boxes, and this past year I got 3-4. I think my score is in the high 80's. I have done reviews here and there, but once I got my score high enough, I stopped. I only review the things I get in my vox boxes now, and do all the challenges and stuff. Once that's done i just forget that the site even exists until they invite me to another vox box, which can sometimes be months and months apart. They keep getting more and more people to join so I figure I'll be less likely to get a box, but even so, I don't stress about it and out of nowhere I'll get a surprise invite haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's the best way to go about it.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 2, 2014)

Got the email about the Rimmel prize, but no other ones. I'm happy to receive 2 prizes but bummed I didn't win any other challenges. Of well, cest la vie! Hoping for another box really soon!


----------



## puffyeyes (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't had much time to fill out more of my profile.  They sent me an email warning me, so my score doesn't go down.  Yikes!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Hint for the J'adore Voxbox on Instagram!

"J'adore boots, but not shoes, and not for the feet. What am I? #jadorevoxbox"

And the picture is just a closeup of someone wearing boots in the snow.  One of the guesses in the comments is for "Boots" skincare?  Now I really want this box... lol.  Seriously hoping this is the box they promised to the Violet Badge holders!


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got my prize from Kiss today!


----------



## dianaMarie (Feb 3, 2014)

No Kiss prize yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldn't mind if it came tomorrow though because I have like 3 other packages of things I ordered that are suppose to be delivered tomorrow so it will be like Christmas for me!! =D


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my prize from Kiss today! 
Yeah!  Was this from the Rose Vox Box?


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my prize from Kiss today!
When I saw this, I went and checked my mail and my Kiss prize was there! Yay! My nails happen to be bare right now, so I think I am going to play around with the nail art set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got my Starlooks Birthday box, so my mailbox was packed with makeupy goodness!


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah!  Was this from the Rose Vox Box?

Yes it was!  Sorry, I meant to include that in my original post! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I saw this, I went and checked my mail and my Kiss prize was there! Yay! My nails happen to be bare right now, so I think I am going to play around with the nail art set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got my Starlooks Birthday box, so my mailbox was packed with makeupy goodness!

Yay!  Double Yay for a box full of makeupy goodness!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone taken a pic of their Kiss prize?  I wanna drool over the pretties 




, lol.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone taken a pic of their Kiss prize?  I wanna drool over the pretties 



, lol.
I will do so now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Thank you!  Those are some awesome pretties!


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 3, 2014)

>


 Ahh, You got pretty colors! Mine are very bright!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh, You got pretty colors! Mine are very bright!




I like the ones you got, too! I can see those yellow and orange being good for summery looks and for Halloween time.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

I got the pink/purple/blue nail art and got some REALLY pretty nails! I am in love with them!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh, You got pretty colors! Mine are very bright!





Love the shade of those press on nails though! And I agree that your nail art shades are great for summer!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooooh pretties overload!  @MissJexie totes jealous of your nails!  That pattern is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh pretties overload!  @MissJexie totes jealous of your nails!  That pattern is GORGEOUS!!!
I agree I was "oooohing and ahhhhing" over them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is my Kiss prize...I like the little stencils with the nail art kit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Kiss prize...I like the little stencils with the nail art kit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Oh cute! The Pink/Purple/Blue set has rinestones and tip guides that are rounded and triangular shapes.  The stencils are awesome!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my Kiss Nail prize yesterday.  IMpress nails are in Holla and nail kit includes Soft blue, beach pink and soft purple with angled nail guides and rhinestones.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not great at drawing or painting on paper so doing so on my nails is even worse lol, but here is a flower on my thumb using the Kiss set:


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the Dove VoxBox today. It was only a single Dove deodorant... not even a coupon included. Definitely the most disappointing box yet. Not that I'm complaining, I do love Dove deodorant, but it's just been a long time since I've been sent a VoxBox, so I was expecting a bit more.
The Celestial Seasonings box was two two-bag packets and a coupon for a free box of tea.  It's nice to get the coupon, but then I went to Fred Meyer that very evening to do my weekly grocery shopping, and they were giving away the two-bag packets for free in-store, so the VoxBox just felt really un-special..  It's just...  uninspiring, for lack of a better word.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 5, 2014)

You all got really pretty ones! I'm jealous!


----------



## erinenvyy (Feb 5, 2014)

I just received my first Vox Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the L'Oreal Canada Mystery Vox Box and we actually get two! I'll have another one coming in a week. I'm so excited to try these.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 5, 2014)

My kiss prize came yesterday and I got an email that the Rimmel prizes will ship next week!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My kiss prize came yesterday and I got an email that the Rimmel prizes will ship next week!
I'm glad all these prizes are shipping so quickly!


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My kiss prize came yesterday and I got an email that the Rimmel prizes will ship next week!
Oooh! I'm really excited about the Rimmel prize!  Looks like i'll stalking the mail guy next week! 

I think i've decided to send my Kiss nail art kit to my 9 year old niece.  I just can't picture me ever wearing yellow and orange polish.  She'll enjoy it, though!


----------



## dianaMarie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My kiss prize came yesterday and I got an email that the Rimmel prizes will ship next week!
I got an email from Rimmel too! But mine said it was shipping this week.


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just took the survey for the Jadore Voxbox and from the questions some items that may be included is lotion, chocolate, hair care product, false eyelashes, and tea. I believe I am missing one or two items..


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just took the survey for the Jadore Voxbox and from the questions some items that may be included is lotion, chocolate, hair care product, false eyelashes, and tea. I believe I am missing one or two items..
I just got the survey as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the only other thing I saw on the survey was a face mask.  Excited for this box!


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got the survey for the J'adore box. Is it bad that I have heard of / bought all of the chocolate brands mentioned? lol


----------



## aquaria527 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got the J'adore survey too! This will be my first box since joining in Dec! I'm so excited. I didn't qualify for the Dove one bc I don't use deodorant, so I'm really excited. The fact that I did the survey and didn't get a message saying I didn't qualify means I WILL be getting it for sure? Do you know?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the survey for the J'adore box. Is it bad that I have heard of / bought all of the chocolate brands mentioned? lol

I'm getting the J'adore Voxbox!!!!  SO. STINKIN'. EXCITED.  Gimme all the chocolate and face masks! And tea.  And hair stuff. And lotion.  And sure, why not some false lashes?  I'll even take those.  

Congrats to all my other lovely ladies getting this box!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 5, 2014)

I completed the J'adore voxbox survey! Is it bad that I eat all the chocolate brands listed? Lol And they asked if I was willing to share with a bf/spouse. Dude I got none of those..! Hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

taking the j'adore box survey right now!


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm getting the J'adore VoxBox too. I wonder if this is the one they promised the Violet VoxBox badge holder. Are you lady's that got the J'adore survey also got the Violet VoxBox?


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 5, 2014)

Ugh, I wonder why I didn't get it. Sad!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting the J'adore VoxBox too. I wonder if this is the one they promised the Violet VoxBox badge holder. Are you lady's that got the J'adore survey also got the Violet VoxBox?
yup, i got the violet voxbox.


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting the J'adore VoxBox too. I wonder if this is the one they promised the Violet VoxBox badge holder. Are you lady's that got the J'adore survey also got the Violet VoxBox?
Yes I got the violet voxbox


----------



## aquaria527 (Feb 5, 2014)

i didnt get the violet box but i just joined in december!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats to those who got it! I'll live vicariously through you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting the J'adore VoxBox too. I wonder if this is the one they promised the Violet VoxBox badge holder. Are you lady's that got the J'adore survey also got the Violet VoxBox?

Got the Violet Voxbox.  I'm 95% sure that this is the Voxbox we were promised for completing the Violet Badge!

(And I have to apologize a bit.  I was whining several pages ago because I was pushed from the Rose to the Violet Box when they overbooked, and I was grumpy because the Rose Box had TWO guaranteed badge prizes.  But after looking at the contents of this box, and my ENDLESS makeup stash, I know that this box will have items that are far more useful to me than MOAR MAKEUP.  Of course, I will still be obsessively drooling over everyone's pics of their Rimmel and Kiss prizes, because they are so very pretty!  But I am sorry for being so whiny before)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I never get the vox boxes that promise another vox box (IE the violet vox box) *HUGE POUT

I can't wait to see what's in the j'adore boxes!


----------



## collegedoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Girls! I have a question I got the survey thing and when I finished it made me agree to review the products and I gave them my address does that mean I am getting the vox box? I did not get another email after the survey or my Influenster accont doesn't say I qualified yet? This is my first survey and it seemed like I won it but I just wanted to double check!


----------



## collegedoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Girls! I got an email saying that I qualified for the jadore Vox box and I told the survey and it made me agree to review the products and I gave them my address after. I was wondering it that means I got it? I didn't get a second email or anything and my Influenster still doesn't list it as a box I got? This is my first box so idk how this works haha


----------



## Kelli (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *collegedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey Girls! I got an email saying that I qualified for the jadore Vox box and I told the survey and it made me agree to review the products and I gave them my address after. I was wondering it that means I got it? I didn't get a second email or anything and my Influenster still doesn't list it as a box I got? This is my first box so idk how this works haha
I think as long as you had to give your address you're in. When I got the Rose VoxBox, I didn't receive an email right away saying I got it after the survey and it didn't show in my funfile for a while. So I think you're good, but maybe one of the ladies who have been doing Influenster longer can confirm.

I was finally able to get the review function to work on Influenster's site, so over the course of the last couple weeks I was able to review stuff and bring my badge scores up!

Here's what they were on Jan 21 and what they are now (I wrote them down on the 21 so I could see if my reviews/q&amp;a stuff made any difference):

Decorator: 76--&gt;81

Beauty Queen: 76--&gt;79

Sweet Tooth: 76--&gt;84

Fashionista: 77--&gt;78

Pop Culture: 82--&gt;83

My over all score hasn't changed, though, it's still at 73...but if anyone was wondering how to improve your numbers, the reviews and answering q&amp;a's are helpful.


----------



## collegedoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks you so much! haha they said they wouldemail me when they ship it but I was wondering why it wasn't in my funfile


----------



## Autym Henderson (Feb 6, 2014)

So excited, I got an email to fill out a survey and enter my address to get the j'adore voxbox! First-timer!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread, I'm so jealous of the good boxes everyone is getting! I have gotten one in 2 years - the wedding one, a few months after ending my marriage :-/


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread, I'm so jealous of the good boxes everyone is getting! I have gotten one in 2 years - the wedding one, a few months after ending my marriage :-/
Same thing happened to me, except I was engaged and my fiance cheated on me with my younger sister and then I got invited to that box. LOL It wasn't their fault but I was like 'OH GREAT!!" I accepted the box out of spite even though I wasn't getting married haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(PS: this happened a long time ago so I can laugh about it now but yea my life is super jerry springer sometimes)

Also, just log in a bit more and do a few reviews every now and then. I'd say if you log in and review 2-3 things once a week, it will show you're keeping your profile updated etc and you'll have a better chance of getting a box. I wasn't getting them for a loooong time and as soon as I started doing that, a couple months later I got an invite. They have SO many people as influensters now so it's harder to get a box unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But still fun when you finally do get one!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread, I'm so jealous of the good boxes everyone is getting! I have gotten one in 2 years - the wedding one, a few months after ending my marriage :-/
Same thing happened to me, except I was engaged and my fiance cheated on me with my younger sister and then I got invited to that box. LOL It wasn't their fault but I was like 'OH GREAT!!" I accepted the box out of spite even though I wasn't getting married haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(PS: this happened a long time ago so I can laugh about it now but yea my life is super jerry springer sometimes)

Also, just log in a bit more and do a few reviews every now and then. I'd say if you log in and review 2-3 things once a week, it will show you're keeping your profile updated etc and you'll have a better chance of getting a box. I wasn't getting them for a loooong time and as soon as I started doing that, a couple months later I got an invite. They have SO many people as influensters now so it's harder to get a box unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But still fun when you finally do get one!


@MissJexie I remember you saying that you weren't too fond of your sister on another board.  Now I completely understand why!  




  There must be some interesting family holidays.  And go you you for accepting that wedding box!  You too @kira685 !  I hope you get another box soon.  Just like MissJexie said, if you remain active by writing reviews and answering questions a few times a week, then you're much more likely to get an invite.  Influenster requires a lot of patience, I've found.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@MissJexie I remember you saying that you weren't too fond of your sister on another board.  Now I completely understand why!  



  There must be some interesting family holidays.  And go you you for accepting that wedding box!  You too @kira685 !  I hope you get another box soon.  Just like MissJexie said, if you remain active by writing reviews and answering questions a few times a week, then you're much more likely to get an invite.  Influenster requires a lot of patience, I've found.
hahaha "not too fond" would be putting it lightly!



Family holidays usually go with me and the rest of my extended family doing our best to ignore her while she hides behind my mother. lol. She did me favor, is how I look at it. I don't need those kinds of people in my life!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@MissJexie I remember you saying that you weren't too fond of your sister on another board.  Now I completely understand why!  



  There must be some interesting family holidays.  And go you you for accepting that wedding box!  You too @kira685 !  I hope you get another box soon.  Just like MissJexie said, if you remain active by writing reviews and answering questions a few times a week, then you're much more likely to get an invite.  Influenster requires a lot of patience, I've found.
hahaha "not too fond" would be putting it lightly!



Family holidays usually go with me and the rest of my extended family doing our best to ignore her while she hides behind my mother. lol. She did me favor, is how I look at it. I don't need those kinds of people in my life!





Thanks for the advice ladies! I had been doing that for a while but have been slacking lately so I'll have to get back on it! @MissJexie I can't imagine that! you are right though, at least you learned before it got even more complicated.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 7, 2014)

Just received a survey that said I'm in for the next box (whoo hoo!). Questions were about chocolate, lotion, tea, lashes, and something else. Anyone know which box this would be for? TIA


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received a survey that said I'm in for the next box (whoo hoo!). Questions were about chocolate, lotion, tea, lashes, and something else. Anyone know which box this would be for? TIA
That's the J'adore box.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 7, 2014)

> That's the J'adore box.


 Yay! Thank you!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay I got in too! I almost gave up on them.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 7, 2014)

I received the survey too but didn't know what it was for... I'm excited now! I haven't have a voxbox in awhile!! =D


----------



## diana16 (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't had a box since last year and I am finally getting the j'adore box! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a water survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should be happy but when the only badge I have is for beauty and I never get anything related to beauty, I'm just so ready to give up on Influenster...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a water survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should be happy but when the only badge I have is for beauty and I never get anything related to beauty, I'm just so ready to give up on Influenster...
You should probably have more badges honestly. Not all of the boxes with beauty products in them are going to necessarily be the beauty badge.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 8, 2014)

I know Ihave wide thumb nails and i rarely find press ons that are big enough, but the largest kiss ones are way too small for my thumbs. The rest of my nails could be done lol







> Quote: Originally Posted by mirandamanda View Post I got a water survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should be happy but when the only badge I have is for beauty and I never get anything related to beauty, I'm just so ready to give up on Influenster...


 You should get more badges! I think it shows them that you are committed to their site that way. It also gives you more interaction with their site, which they like. Plus,it seems a lot of boxes have more than just beauty products, like the Rose VoxBox had beauty products, chocolate, dr scholl's insoles etc. So, I would guess that people who had the beauty badge AND the sweet tooth badge, would be more likely to get the box because they have badges in more than 1 category included in the box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should probably have more badges honestly. Not all of the boxes with beauty products in them are going to necessarily be the beauty badge.

Back in the day they said to pick one badge to get a better chance of getting voxboxes that pertain to that badge so ever since before the whole site change, I've stuck with that one. I figure if I stick to the thing I know, they'd get a more thorough review from me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Back in the day they said to pick one badge to get a better chance of getting voxboxes that pertain to that badge so ever since before the whole site change, I've stuck with that one. I figure if I stick to the thing I know, they'd get a more thorough review from me. 
I think their boxes have such a variety of products per box that having just one badge isn't going to do anything for your profile and chances of getting picked. Their pure beauty boxes are few and far between. 

For example, I have fashion, beauty, sweet tooth, tastebud, and gadgeteer (this last one feels really useless after looking at what they send out, but whatever). Every box I've gotten (and I'm on my fourth in like 10 months) has had a variety of fashion items, beauty items,  food items, and lifestyle items in it. Sure, I'm most interested in beauty items, but they send out far more than just that, and I use them all at some point in time or another.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 8, 2014)

I took the survey that seems like it was for the j'adore box, but it didn't say j'adore anywhere. It was about chocolate, tea, lashes, masks etc and asked for my address. I had the Rose box a couple months ago!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 8, 2014)

> I think their boxes have such a variety of products per boxÂ that having just one badge isn't going to do anything for your profile and chances of getting picked. Their pure beauty boxes are few and far between.Â  For example, I have fashion, beauty, sweet tooth, tastebud, and gadgeteer (this last one feels really useless after looking at what they send out, but whatever). Every box I've gotten (and I'm on my fourth in like 10 months) has had a variety of fashion items, beauty items, Â food items, and lifestyle itemsÂ in it. Sure, I'm most interested in beauty items, but they send out far more than just that, and I use them all at some point in time or another.


 Like I said, thats just how I do it, obviously I might be in the minority but I'm used to that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I took the survey that seems like it was for the j'adore box, but it didn't say j'adore anywhere. It was about chocolate, tea, lashes, masks etc and asked for my address. I had the Rose box a couple months ago!
I swore my email said the j'adore box, but it definitely had those questions. Maybe this is for those of us who did the Rose and Violet box!


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine said: Good news: You're on the list for the next Influenster VoxBox. To receive your VoxBox, please click the button below to complete a short survey &amp; enter your address by tomorrow, Friday (2/7) at 12PM.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2014)

It may be the J'Adore one, or something different.  Influenster was pretty enigmatic on their FB post yesterday.  I'm wondering if they got "overbooked", like they did for the Rose Voxbox, and they'll announce another box (like the Violet) on Monday.  Of course this is all just speculation on my part, but if that is the situation, I hope I don't get pushed back again.  I really like the box content categories! Send me all the tea and chocolate!: 

"Things are looking J'Adore-able around here! Stay tuned: We're making announcements about the#JAdoreVoxBox *and more* on Monday!"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It may be the J'Adore one, or something different.  Influenster was pretty enigmatic on their FB post yesterday.  I*'m wondering if they got "overbooked", like they did for the Rose Voxbox, and they'll announce another box (like the Violet) on Monday.*  Of course this is all just speculation on my part, but if that is the situation, I hope I don't get pushed back again.  I really like the box content categories! Send me all the tea and chocolate!: 

"Things are looking J'Adore-able around here! Stay tuned: We're making announcements about the#JAdoreVoxBox *and more* on Monday!"
I kind of expected this to happen, honestly. hahaha.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish I was getting this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 10, 2014)

#JAdoreVoxBox Reveal #1: Birds of a feather are unflappable with John Frieda Frizz Ease 3-Day Straight Flat Iron Spray in the #JAdoreVoxBox! It's a hoot


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 10, 2014)

Yay! So excited right now!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

this was unexpected

Quote:   Hi Karissa!

Congratulations! Based on your responses, you've qualified for the Uni VoxBox - a specialized VoxBox for college students coming to Influenster Nation this March!
eta: this part of the email i didn't notice

Quote:   
You will receive a 2nd email in the next couple weeks to determine which shade of makeup is the perfect fit for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #JAdoreVoxBox Reveal #1: Birds of a feather are unflappable with John Frieda Frizz Ease 3-Day Straight Flat Iron Spray in the #JAdoreVoxBox! It's a hoot






SQEEEEEEEEEE!!!! This is one of the few hair products I *don't* have, I will curl up and die of happiness if I get this box.  If they bump me to another box, I will curl up and die of sadness.  Figuratively.  Not literally.  Still.  Yay!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! So excited right now!!

 


Just got this email too - guess I'm dying of happiness, yay!!!

@kawaiimeows so are you getting the Uni box *instead* of the J'Adore?  Hopefully it's amazing!  Makeup sounds awesome!


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got the email for the J'Adore VoxBox.  Really excited for the hair product, and to see what else we're getting!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got this email too - guess I'm dying of happiness, yay!!!

@kawaiimeows so are you getting the Uni box *instead* of the J'Adore?  Hopefully it's amazing!  Makeup sounds awesome!
I know right! I'm intrigued. I don't know if grad school counts as university but I'll take it bahahah.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am also getting the 'Uni' box. This feels like another rose/violet scenario. As a violet box badge holder, I should have received the J'adore box (the first box of the year), but they probably overbooked again. Hope the Uni box is as good as the J'adore is looking.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't really mind. And as it stands the J'Adore box doesn't look like its up my alley. I hate hair products.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got an email and I am getting the Uni VoxBox really hope it has some great stuff! I would have wanted the John Freida but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting the j' adore box. This will be my first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm also getting the j'adore box. This is my second box, my first was supposed to be the Violet box I think but I got bumped, then I got the Holly Jolly box. My survey had questions about if I would allow my SO sample some of these products, so curious what the men's or unisex product is!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also getting the j'adore box. This is my second box, my first was supposed to be the Violet box I think but I got bumped, then I got the Holly Jolly box. My survey had questions about if I would allow my SO sample some of these products, so curious what the men's or unisex product is! 

I remember that question!  Wasn't it about the body moisturizer?  It might end up being a Suave unisex lotion or something.... I'm secretly hoping for something fancier from a box called "J'Adore", but I'll totally use whatever they send!  It's been a dry winter!


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 10, 2014)

My Rimmel prize for the Rose VoxBox just arrived!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Rimmel prize for the Rose VoxBox just arrived!

Hopefully mine will be here soon then! If you can, you should post a pic so we can all drool and be envious until ours arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 10, 2014)

I got the j'adore email too, and in today's mail was the Rimmel London prize pack from the Rose VoxBox. Whoo hoo!!




I don't know how to spoiler it from my mobile so apologies to anyone who wanted to be surprised..


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 10, 2014)

My Rimmel Prize!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the j'adore email too, and in today's mail was the Rimmel London prize pack from the Rose VoxBox. Whoo hoo!!



I don't know how to spoiler it from my mobile so apologies to anyone who wanted to be surprised..


Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Rimmel Prize! 


Thank you both! I am now even more excited to receive mine! It looks like you guys got great colors for the Lip Lacquers...and I didn't know it was going to be two different types of liner, I figured it'd just be two of the same, so this is even better! I hope mine is in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my Rimmel Prize today too! I'm obsessed!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Ok (Feb 10, 2014)

What state are you in who received the Rimmel box? Thank you


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What state are you in who received the Rimmel box? Thank you
I'm in West Virginia


----------



## dnkcook (Feb 10, 2014)

I got a box about a year ago and then didn't hear anything for a long time. I just got the Dove box in the mail and today qualified for the J'adore Vox Box. Kind of happy that they're finally paying attention to me!


----------



## zuribabyyy (Feb 10, 2014)

I got the Varsity VoxBox back in September, and the Joky VoxBox, and I just qualified for the Uni VoxBox. I'm soooo excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in Delaware, and got the Rimmel prize today, for those wondering :$


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in Rhode Island and got my Rimmel prize today, too. Also got my tracking info today LOL... Influenster is known to do this to me regularly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my tracking number, but all it has is that the shipping facility received it on Feb 7...so I am guessing it is just going to show up without any tracking movement. Can't wait for it!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 10, 2014)

I got a tracking email for my Rimmel box.  Mine like @Kelli left York, PA on 2/7.  I imagine I will not see it until the weekend.


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my tracking email 4 hours AFTER my package arrived.  haha.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 11, 2014)

Mine was officially the J'adore box!  Got the email confirming it today.


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 11, 2014)

Reveal #2: Get into hot water this Valentine's Day with Red Rose Simply Indulgent Teas in the J'Adore VoxBox


----------



## feemia (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone over the age of 35 without a blog ever gotten a box from influenster?


----------



## TracyT (Feb 11, 2014)

Ooh I'm getting a J'Adore VoxBox (hopefully not overbooked) and this looks yum. Ship faster!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Reveal #2: Get into hot water this Valentine's Day with Red Rose Simply Indulgent Teas in the J'Adore VoxBox


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh yay!!!! Red Rose is my favorite tea, and really hoping for the Creme Caramel, it's my fave flavor! Too bad the specialty teas don't have the little figurines, though, lol, I love them!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone over the age of 35 without a blog ever gotten a box from influenster?

My mom has gotten a few. She's 54 and definitely doesn't have a blog! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

My mom has gotten a few. She's 54 and definitely doesn't have a blog! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, shoot, maybe I'm just not active enough on social media. I've been a member for a year and I've only gotten the Lifeway Kefir coupons.


----------



## collegedoll (Feb 11, 2014)

So I did the survey for the Ja'dore box and I have yet to be sent an email saying I have it! They asked for my shipping info and made me agree to review the products. Has anyone gotten a email saying they have for sure got it? Also I did however get an email saying that I was getting the Unibox that is going to be sent this March. Have any of you been sent an email saying you got the Ja'dore box?


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my confirmation email yesterday!


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *collegedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I did the survey for the Ja'dore box and I have yet to be sent an email saying I have it! They asked for my shipping info and made me agree to review the products. Has anyone gotten a email saying they have for sure got it? Also I did however get an email saying that I was getting the Unibox that is going to be sent this March. Have any of you been sent an email saying you got the Ja'dore box?
I received an email confirming I was receiving the Ja'dore box I think some people are getting the Unibox due to overflow of the Ja'dore box


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I received an email that I'm getting the j'adore box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wishing everyone boxes of goodness, in whatever form that means for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *collegedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I did the survey for the Ja'dore box and I have yet to be sent an email saying I have it! They asked for my shipping info and made me agree to review the products. Has anyone gotten a email saying they have for sure got it? Also I did however get an email saying that I was getting the Unibox that is going to be sent this March. Have any of you been sent an email saying you got the Ja'dore box?
I received an email confirming I was receiving the Ja'dore box I think some people are getting the Unibox due to overflow of the Ja'dore box


I'm pretty sure people are getting either the J'Adore box OR the Uni Box, not both.  I'm sorry if you were looking forward to the J'adore box, but the Uni one looks pretty awesome, too!  They're going to be emailing you in a few weeks to pick a makeup shade, so you know you're getting makeup!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like Influenster forgot about me!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like Influenster hates me. Neither the mobile site nor the desktop site will let me post reviews from my phone.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like Influenster hates me. Neither the mobile site nor the desktop site will let me post reviews from my phone.
I used to have issues posting reviews from my laptop. I can't imagine how bad it would be on a phone if it wouldn't even work on a computer. One day it just magically started working. (I never even tried on my phone since I had issues on the computer).

Hopefully it will start working for you soon.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2014)

> > I feel like Influenster hates me. Neither the mobile site nor the desktop site will let me post reviews from my phone.
> 
> 
> I used to have issues posting reviews from my laptop. I can't imagine how bad it wouldÂ be on a phone if it wouldn't even work on a computer.Â One day it just magically started working. (I never even tried on my phone since I had issues on the computer). Hopefully it will start working for you soon.


 On my old phone it would work 1 week and not the next. I would just wait it out. In January I got a new phone and it hasn't worked at all. I am going to e-mail Influenster Support and see what they say.


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 12, 2014)

J'Adore VoxBox Reveal #3: Solve the skincare puzzle with Boots Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask


----------



## diana16 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like Influenster forgot about me!

I felt like that too! For months I didn't get anything but I am finally getting one, just keep waiting you might be next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  J'Adore VoxBox Reveal #3: Solve the skincare puzzle with Boots Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask




 
ooh! i like the looks of this!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

I am starting to worry if I am going to get my Rimmel prize.  It was mailed on 2/7/14 from York, PA.  It never showed up in Bensonville, IL on 2/10.  On 2/11 it left Bensonville IL and went back to York, PA on 2/12.  I think I saw someone else mentioned this had happened (not in this thread, may have been Ipsy).  I know the weather has the whole country in a tizzy but I do not know how to explain this one!  Fingers crossed it shows up soonish?  I want to admire my pretties!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 13, 2014)

> I am starting to worry if I am going to get my Rimmel prize. Â It was mailed on 2/7/14 from York, PA. Â It never showed up in Bensonville, IL on 2/10. Â On 2/11 it left Bensonville IL and went back to York, PA on 2/12. Â I think I saw someone else mentioned this had happened (not in this thread, may have been Ipsy). Â I know the weather has the whole country in a tizzy but I do not know how to explain this one! Â Fingers crossed it shows up soonish? Â I want to admire my pretties!


Same here, only mine went to bensonville and then forest park (my old address area) and suddenly it says it's back in York.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Kelli (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope you guys get your Rimmel prizes with all that crazy shipping.

Mine came today!


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This is what mine is doing also.  I'm in TX.  I'm so glad they sent us tracking so I know it's actually coming.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 13, 2014)

Now mine is out for delivery. Lmao


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

@Jamie P @Kelli Post pics so those of us who do not have our boxes yet can live vicariously through you!  My box left York, PA again today.  Sigh.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 13, 2014)

I opened mine up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I opened mine up




Yay!  Congrats!  Did you get Big Bang and Celestial in the lippies?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 13, 2014)

The pink is celestial but I honestly didn't look at the red because it's going in my trade box lol


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The pink is celestial but I honestly didn't look at the red because it's going in my trade box lol
Haha no worries.  Just trying to predict if I am going to get any dupes!  I bought 2 of these when they came out last summer!  Hopefully it will arrive here some day!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha no worries.  Just trying to predict if I am going to get any dupes!  I bought 2 of these when they came out last summer!  Hopefully it will arrive here some day!
I got Big Bang and Celestial. Love them both!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

So I tried on the Impress Nails from the Kiss badge prize and I LOVE the pattern.





I think my issue was that the thumb nail that I used was the largest of them all and was just a teeny bit small, so for anyone that has larger/wider thumbs, I don't think these are going to work for you. Most Kiss nails I get have at least 2 thumb sizes that are too big for me, so that was interesting.

I also find that these feel kind of weird on the nails. if you apply a bit of pressure downward on the tip of the nail, you can feel these push back slightly, like they're not on that securely. I've had them on for 24 hours and haven't lost any of them, but they still don't feel like they're going to stay on for very much longer. These are great for a prom or for a younger girl but I don't think I'll be buying these again even though these ones in particular are super pretty!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 13, 2014)

@MissJexie OMG those look absolutely stunning!  I'm telling myself not to be jealous because they probably wouldn't fit my thumbs very nicely!
 
Now if only Influenster would acknowledge my existence... 



 Hehe oh well


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Thank you!



I wish they would make these in the regular nails because I really like them! The "press-on" nails thing is just never going to work as well!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2014)

> So I tried on the Impress Nails from the Kiss badge prize and I LOVE the pattern.


 SO. PRETTY. I've worn a different pattern of these press-ons, and even though they didn't feel secure at first, they ended up lasting a good 4-5 days and I had to pry the nails off at that point! Hopefully they last on you! They look GORGEOUS!


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 14, 2014)

My J'adore box has shipped :-D


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 14, 2014)

Reveal #4: Just in time for Valentine's Day - Sweets for the sweet! #JadoreVoxBox


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 14, 2014)

The official items for the J'adore box are: Kiss Looks So Natural Lashes Hershey's Kisses Milk Chocolate Vaseline Men Spray Lotion Boots Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask John Frieda Frizz Ease 3-day Straight Flat Iron Spray Red Rose Simply Indulgent Teas


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

> The official items for the J'adore box are: Kiss Looks So Natural Lashes Hershey's Kisses Milk Chocolate Vaseline Men Spray Lotion Boots Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask John Frieda Frizz Ease 3-day Straight Flat Iron Spray Red Rose Simply Indulgent Teas


 This is officially my most favorite Voxbox ever!!!


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine too! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so excited to receive this voxbox I will either get it tomorrow or Monday


----------



## kotoko (Feb 14, 2014)

Le sad. My scores are all upper 80s and I didn't get invited. *putters off to PinchMe*


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Le sad. My scores are all upper 80s and I didn't get invited. *putters off to PinchMe*
Feel you sista! Me too. Oh well we will get them next time!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 14, 2014)

Got my Rimmel prize today!  Yay!  Sad I got two of the same lippies.  Both mine are Celestial.  I wonder if someone out there has 2 Big Bangs!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Rimmel prize today!  Yay!  Sad I got two of the same lippies.  Both mine are Celestial.  I wonder if someone out there has 2 Big Bangs!




Aw that's so weird! But at least it's a gorgeous color!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 14, 2014)

Ack! My Rimmel prize was apparently delivered in my city according to tracking, only not to my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my Rimmel prize...love it all! Especially the lacquers - I love the applicator and the texture. I always overlook Rimmel but I really do like almost everything I've tried from them!

I am so sad I'm not getting the J'Adore box though...sounds right up my alley!


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 15, 2014)

I just took a pre-survey for an oral care voxbox (not as exciting as the beauty voxboxes, but at least it'll be practical)!


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 15, 2014)

I received my voxbox today it is defiantly my favorite one


----------



## Kelli (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my voxbox today it is defiantly my favorite one





Nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my voxbox today it is defiantly my favorite one

  
 




 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there supposed to be a men's lotion in there?  The spray Vaseline one?  Or is that possibly only if you indicated you were willing to share a moisturizer with a male in the quiz?
 
Either way... looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Marie0106 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
The Men's lotion doesn't come in everyone boxes. I guess they pick who gets it by what you selected during the quiz


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying!  I have a hubby who's always stealing my lotions, I'm hoping they throw it into my box!  (Thankfully the PinchMe sample service has been giving away Suave lotions like crazy, but I think he'd love the spray one!)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my voxbox today it is defiantly my favorite one






What a great box!! I wish we got a bag of chocolate in the Rose Vox Box instead of a SINGLE LINDT TRUFFLE lol. I mean c'mon, they pass those out for free when you walk by their stores. They could have at least provided influenster with like, little bags of 4 truffles or something! (sorry my chocolate rage is coming out! LOL)


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like the next Influenster box will include some kind of whitening strips or toothpaste. The pre-qualifying survey was allll about those 2 things.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

My mom said she got a survey about some kind of frozen food thing? LOL I have no idea. She said it asked if she had kids under 18, if she purchased organic foods, and if she wanted to try a "new frozen food" of some sort...sounds interesting? LOL


----------



## dianaMarie (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope I get a survey soon! I keep seeing all of these voxbox's and my last one was the Rose Voxbox =/ My influenster score just increased and I have been leaving reviews like a mad woman. It would be awesome if they created another Blogger voxbox.


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 17, 2014)

This might seem like a silly question, but how do you qualify for a megavoxbox? And how many people are chosen?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might seem like a silly question, but how do you qualify for a megavoxbox? And how many people are chosen?
They megavoxboxes are usually just leftover items from previous voxboxes. They give them as brand challenge prizes at random, they're not part of a campaign of any kind where you'd need to review the items or anything.


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowskt (Feb 17, 2014)

A few weeks back I qualified for a Canadian VoxBox (L'OrÃ©al mystery Brand) and I was sent a sample of the shampoo, conditioner and split end serum. Then today in the mail I got the full sized set of all three plus a hair conditioning mask/butter (from the new Garnier Damage Erase line). This has been a sweet box!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 17, 2014)

> A few weeks back I qualified for a Canadian VoxBox (L'OrÃ©al mystery Brand) and I was sent a sample of the shampoo, conditioner and split end serum. Then today in the mail I got the full sized set of all three plus a hair conditioning mask/butter (from the new Garnier Damage Erase line). This has been a sweet box!!


 Oh wow that's AMAZING! Congrats! I know they haven't sent many boxes out to Canada, so I'm glad they sent you a good one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2014)

So, I am in love with one of the Rimmel liners we got as a prize for the Rose box! The micro one? Probably my favorite liner I've ever tried. So so so easy to be precise, I think this is my new go-to! Never would have imagined I'd love a Rimmel liner so much!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I am in love with one of the Rimmel liners we got as a prize for the Rose box! The micro one? Probably my favorite liner I've ever tried. So so so easy to be precise, I think this is my new go-to! Never would have imagined I'd love a Rimmel liner so much!
I actually love a lot of the Rimmel products that I've tried! I love the Matte Mousse foundation that Influenster sent us, and I'm loving the cream blush, both the liners and the glosses from this prize, and I recently realized I have more Rimmel lipsticks than any other drugstore brand. I didn't realize that I was such a big fan LOL. I think the only things I'm not big on from their brand is shadows and mascaras.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I am in love with one of the Rimmel liners we got as a prize for the Rose box! The micro one? Probably my favorite liner I've ever tried. So so so easy to be precise, I think this is my new go-to! Never would have imagined I'd love a Rimmel liner so much!
I actually love a lot of the Rimmel products that I've tried! I love the Matte Mousse foundation that Influenster sent us, and I'm loving the cream blush, both the liners and the glosses from this prize, and I recently realized I have more Rimmel lipsticks than any other drugstore brand. I didn't realize that I was such a big fan LOL. I think the only things I'm not big on from their brand is shadows and mascaras.

I have a few Rimmel items I've liked, but I honestly haven't tried much and in my head it's always "pretty good for drugstore" and the liner totally surpasses that for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to have to try more Rimmel. I also really like the Lash Accelerator they sent us, and I'm pretty fussy about mascaras, and the lip lacquers are awesome, too. Pretty impressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

J'adore VoxBoxers: How big is it? It's supposed to be out for delivery today. If it's like subbox size my mail lady (if it's her today) wouldn't bring it by the door. She only brings oversized boxes, or tries to. I share my goodies with her sometimes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine got delivered today, and wouldn't fit in our standard size mailbox, it was left on my porch (which is where all my larger boxes go).  It's full of awesomeness!  They put the lotion in mine for my hubby, hopefully he likes it!


----------



## Poshpolish (Feb 18, 2014)

Got mine too! It is amazing! I can't wait to open the bag of kisses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on box size. I'm hoping it's mail dude then. He does try to ring my doorbell too though he comes by later in the day. I got an email today about social things to do with the products. It implied lotion for hubby. I'm gonna share his shins with the world; he is not that thrilled about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Mine got delivered today, andÂ wouldn't fit in our standard size mailbox, it was left on my porch (which is where all my larger boxes go). Â It's full of awesomeness! Â They put the lotion in mine for my hubby, hopefully he likes it!


J'adore VoxBoxers: How big is it? It's supposed to be out for delivery today. If it's like subbox size my mail lady (if it's her today) wouldn't bring it by the door. She only brings oversized boxes, or tries to. I share my goodies with her sometimes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, ladies, the Red Rose and Hershey's Kisses Badge Challenges are open when you check in your box!  Only 10 (RR) and 20 (HK) winners, but it's a start!  I'm seriously crossing my fingers that the Kiss Badge will have a guaranteed prize!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Uni Voxbox Makeup Survey Questions

1. What color foundation are you? - the name choices/color numbers lead me to believe it is Rimmel Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation (i went with light porcelain)

2. Question about whitening strips

3. Tampon products


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay so I signed up for Influenster a loooooong time ago and kind of left it alone since I was too busy to try and understand the workings of its "leveling up" and badges. XD I ended up disconnecting all of my social media outlets (twitter, facebook, etc.) because I didn't really like having it all in one place for them to access (lol). 

A couple of days ago I got an email saying that I was pre-selected for a box and was like... wait, what? I kind of gave up on Influenster and so I was really surprised that they were sending emails to me. But I went ahead and took the survey... and today I just got a "You're on the list for the Uni Voxbox" so I answered those questions too.

I don't really know if they'll actually send me anything, but I just logged onto my Influenster account and apparently I have a score of 82??? I have no idea how that happened... basically I'm just ?????? about all of this, but I guess I'll wait and see?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uni Voxbox Makeup Survey Questions

1. What color foundation are you? - the name choices/color numbers lead me to believe it is Rimmel Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation (i went with light porcelain)

2. Question about whitening strips

3. Tampon products

Hopefully they send chocolate with the tampons, lol.  I cant wait to hear what you think about the foundation!  I've heard great things and I'm on the lookout for a good foundation!  (the current front-runner is the Kat Von D Lock-It, but my wallet whimpers every time I contemplate spending $34 on it!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hopefully they send chocolate with the tampons, lol.  I cant wait to hear what you think about the foundation!  I've heard great things and I'm on the lookout for a good foundation!  (the current front-runner is the Kat Von D Lock-It, but my wallet whimpers every time I contemplate spending $34 on it!)
I'm very partial to the maybelline fitme shine free foundation stick - its lightweight, has pink tones to it so it doesn't make me look white as a ghost, and it's wonderful at mattifying without being too much. but i'm always open to trying new stuff so i'm excited about the rimmel.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hopefully they send chocolate with the tampons, lol.  I cant wait to hear what you think about the foundation!  I've heard great things and I'm on the lookout for a good foundation!  (the current front-runner is the Kat Von D Lock-It, but my wallet whimpers every time I contemplate spending $34 on it!)
I'm very partial to the maybelline fitme shine free foundation stick - its lightweight, has pink tones to it so it doesn't make me look white as a ghost, and it's wonderful at mattifying without being too much. but i'm always open to trying new stuff so i'm excited about the rimmel.

I love the FitMe stick, too!

I kind of want to try the Rimmel that you guys are probably getting, though...might be my next purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Feb 18, 2014)

I really wished they had actually chosen a brand with more foundation color choices. I chose Sand but I don't think it will work. Oh well. We'll see when it comes in.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wished they had actually chosen a brand with more foundation color choices. I chose Sand but I don't think it will work. Oh well. We'll see when it comes in.
I agree, I was surprised at the lack of variety. I tried comparing the two lightest shades in swatches on google images to see what would be a better fit for me, but I couldn't find much.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think we are getting the Rimmel Stay matte and I chose the shade soft beige, it was so hard to pick a color though. I am excited to try since I have been eyeing it the drugstore for a long time


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 18, 2014)

Sooo I didn't qualify for the whitening survey but did get a survey for the Uni Voxbox! Haven't had one in awhile so fingers crossed!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we are getting the Rimmel Stay matte and I chose the shade soft beige, it was so hard to pick a color though. I am excited to try since I have been eyeing it the drugstore for a long time
Will they do another campaign for the Stay Matte? I just completed that one a couple months ago.


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

I've done a bunch of their pre-qualifying surveys but have never received anything. ; Got the survey for the uni box too so we shall see.


----------



## aricukier (Feb 19, 2014)

My hubby just got the voxbox with the new speed stick deodorants. The scents don't smell great in the tube. So far, he's used one and the scent tends to come out as the day wears on, which doesn't smell so great. Bummer. Maybe the other one will be better! But I am beyond jealous he got a voxbox and I haven't had one in at least a year.


----------



## corinatap (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like the next Influenster box will include some kind of whitening strips or toothpaste. The pre-qualifying survey was allll about those 2 things.
I received this survey as well. I wonder why it asked if we have children under 18? I would love to get a product for my son to try.

I was in their Crest 3d Whitestrips program last year and I loved it because it was a full size product. Those strips are expensive.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so confused, lol! I did a oral care survey...got an email for a survey for the uni box...then just got an a email saying I'm getting the Colgate optic white box? What happens to the uni box? Confused!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaxCarey (Feb 19, 2014)

Finally got an email telling me I got the Optic White VoxBox

"Congratulations! You've been selected for the Optic White VoxBox! Can't wait to brighten &amp; whiten with you!"

I hope it's whitening strips too and not just toothpaste, could definitely use a round of white strips.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 19, 2014)

I got these two emails,,,am I getting both the Optic White and Uni box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats! We'll be expecting super white teeth by the end of it all. 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got these two emails,,,am I getting both the Optic White and Uni box?


----------



## TracyT (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might seem like a silly question, but how do you qualify for a megavoxbox? And how many people are chosen?
They megavoxboxes are usually just leftover items from previous voxboxes. They give them as brand challenge prizes at random, they're not part of a campaign of any kind where you'd need to review the items or anything.


Good to know. I had box envy about not getting a megavoxbox until now. Though truth be told leftover still works for me. Variety is the spice of life and I'm happy to get stuff in a box. My first voxbox was Sargento cheese where the voucher didn't even cover the cost of it - darn high cost of living raising prices.


----------



## corinatap (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaxCarey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got an email telling me I got the Optic White VoxBox

"Congratulations! You've been selected for the Optic White VoxBox! Can't wait to brighten &amp; whiten with you!"

I hope it's whitening strips too and not just toothpaste, could definitely use a round of white strips. 


Spoiler



Turns out its their toothpaste &amp; whitening gel.


----------



## Cyngelic (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uni Voxbox Makeup Survey Questions

1. What color foundation are you? - the name choices/color numbers lead me to believe it is Rimmel Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation (i went with light porcelain)

2. Question about whitening strips

3. Tampon products
I got this survey after doing the Oral care one and they said I wasn't a fit for that one, etc.,,,I am new to Influenster as well this site. (Yay, for Newbies!) My question is how long do they normally take to advise you if you were selected for a box after you take the survey?

@kawaiimeows Thanks for sharing btw! I agree the color choices for the foundations were not exactly easy to match. I went with the Sand. Good luck on getting your next voxbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nice colors!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ahh, You got pretty colors! Mine are very bright!




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the pink/purple/blue nail art and got some REALLY pretty nails! I am in love with them!




Those nails are  cute!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Kiss prize...I like the little stencils with the nail art kit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Those flower nails are super cute!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not great at drawing or painting on paper so doing so on my nails is even worse lol, but here is a flower on my thumb using the Kiss set:



Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my first Vox Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the L'Oreal Canada Mystery Vox Box and we actually get two! I'll have another one coming in a week. I'm so excited to try these.
That's great!


----------



## Cyngelic (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Kiss prize...I like the little stencils with the nail art kit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those flower nails are super cute!
I love the Impress Nails...I haven't seen that design yet in my local stores! Envy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 21, 2014)

Yikes, I kind of forgot about Influenster... haven't had anything since the very MEH Good Life box.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the survey for the J'adore box. Is it bad that I have heard of / bought all of the chocolate brands mentioned? lol

I'm getting the J'adore Voxbox!!!!  SO. STINKIN'. EXCITED.  Gimme all the chocolate and face masks! And tea.  And hair stuff. And lotion.  And sure, why not some false lashes?  I'll even take those.  

Congrats to all my other lovely ladies getting this box!

Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats to all those getting a box!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lastnite629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Rimmel Prize! 



Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the j'adore email too, and in today's mail was the Rimmel London prize pack from the Rose VoxBox. Whoo hoo!!



I don't know how to spoiler it from my mobile so apologies to anyone who wanted to be surprised..
Great prizes!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like Influenster forgot about me!
Me too, I only got the Mary Kay box from them and that's it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I opened mine up




Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried on the Impress Nails from the Kiss badge prize and I LOVE the pattern.





I think my issue was that the thumb nail that I used was the largest of them all and was just a teeny bit small, so for anyone that has larger/wider thumbs, I don't think these are going to work for you. Most Kiss nails I get have at least 2 thumb sizes that are too big for me, so that was interesting.

I also find that these feel kind of weird on the nails. if you apply a bit of pressure downward on the tip of the nail, you can feel these push back slightly, like they're not on that securely. I've had them on for 24 hours and haven't lost any of them, but they still don't feel like they're going to stay on for very much longer. These are great for a prom or for a younger girl but I don't think I'll be buying these again even though these ones in particular are super pretty!
Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marie0106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my voxbox today it is defiantly my favorite one






Congrats! that's an awesome box.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few weeks back I qualified for a Canadian VoxBox (L'OrÃ©al mystery Brand) and I was sent a sample of the shampoo, conditioner and split end serum. Then today in the mail I got the full sized set of all three plus a hair conditioning mask/butter (from the new Garnier Damage Erase line). This has been a sweet box!!






Wow that's great!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got these two emails,,,am I getting both the Optic White and Uni box?












Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *corinatap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JaxCarey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got an email telling me I got the Optic White VoxBox

"Congratulations! You've been selected for the Optic White VoxBox! Can't wait to brighten &amp; whiten with you!"

I hope it's whitening strips too and not just toothpaste, could definitely use a round of white strips. 


Spoiler



Turns out its their toothpaste &amp; whitening gel.






 Nice!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2014)

New threads are up!   Influenster J'Adore VoxBox Influenster: Optic White VoxBox


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2014)

My mom just qualified for an Annies Frozen Dinners campaign? It's not a "box" since it's a coupon(s) or something coming in an envelope but hey, it's her first campaign so she's excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 25, 2014)

I just got the Uni box!! So I am doing Colgate AND Uni...wee!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2014)

Just posted about the Kiss Badge in the new J'Adore box thread! (Zadi has the link two posts up!)

ETA:  Three.  Three posts up.  I can't count today!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Uni box!! So I am doing Colgate AND Uni...wee!
Yay! I got the Uni box tooo!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 25, 2014)

Count me in for a Uni box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just joined Influenster a week or so ago, and I just got the preliminary survey for a shaving box.  Is there a high success rate if you fill out the preliminary one and give your address?

Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just joined Influenster a week or so ago, and I just got the preliminary survey for a shaving box.  Is there a high success rate if you fill out the preliminary one and give your address?

Thanks!
Truthfully, I can't remember a time when I've filled out a survey and didn't get an invite. It's possible it happened once, but I think the chances are really good if you get the preliminary survey!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Truthfully, I can't remember a time when I've filled out a survey and didn't get an invite. It's possible it happened once, but I think the chances are really good if you get the preliminary survey!

Thank you!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Truthfully, I can't remember a time when I've filled out a survey and didn't get an invite. It's possible it happened once, but I think the chances are really good if you get the preliminary survey!
I've gotten two prelim surveys, I took both, and at the end it said I didn't qualify. Then the next page said they'd be in contact if I was chosen. So far, nothing for both. Maybe I'm answering too honestly, I have no idea. I want my first Influenster box!


----------



## twotonetiff (Feb 27, 2014)

So I've been on influenster for a few weeks, my score is 71. Is that good? I only do surveys, I don't blog or YouTube. Is that good enough? I received an email about taking a survey for shaving, but it said I didn't qualify. Womp Womp. any newbie info would be appreciated! Like how often can I expect an email for a survey for a box? Anything else I should know? Thanks!


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 27, 2014)

> So I've been on influenster for a few weeks, my score is 71. Is that good? I only do surveys, I don't blog or YouTube. Is that good enough? I received an email about taking a survey for shaving, but it said I didn't qualify. Womp Womp. any newbie info would be appreciated! Like how often can I expect an email for a survey for a box? Anything else I should know? Thanks!


 That's better than me! I have been on it for months and never gotten invited to anything. I'm only at 70 still. All my others are in the high 80's low 90's


----------



## Kelli (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I've been on influenster for a few weeks, my score is 71. Is that good? I only do surveys, I don't blog or YouTube. Is that good enough? I received an email about taking a survey for shaving, but it said I didn't qualify. Womp Womp. any newbie info would be appreciated! Like how often can I expect an email for a survey for a box? Anything else I should know? Thanks!
I would also do reviews of products on their site and answer Q&amp;A's for products. It really helps bring your badge scores up by doing those as well and it doesn't involve having youtube or a blog!  I have a score of 73 overall (though my expert badge scores are all over 80) and I received one survey is all ever from them (and I got that box).I think I've been a member since July, so only one survey in that time isn't a lot, but I think a lot of it has to do with demographics, even more so than your score.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I would also do reviews of products on their site and answer Q&amp;A's for products. It really helps bring your badge scores up by doing those as well and it doesn't involve having youtube or a blog!Â  I have a score of 73 overall (though my expert badge scores are all over 80) and I received one survey is all ever from them (and I got that box).I think I've been a member since July, so only one survey in that time isn't a lot, but I think a lot of it has to do with demographics, even more so than your score.


 I agree apparently a 34 year old cat lady isn't appealing to them


----------



## Kelli (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree apparently a 34 year old cat lady isn't appealing to them
LOL I am 31 with no kids (though no cats....haha), so yeah they just don't like our type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akelley0819 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a survey for oral care, got nothing, then got an email saying I'm in for the optic white box... Then another email saying I'm a perfect fit for the uni box, took a super short survey then got an email saying I'm in for that. THEN I got an email saying I'm getting some shaving box based on a survey I took in December? Oh well, getting 3 boxes at the same time will be crazy awesome!!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2014)

I really want the optic white box! No emails yet.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 28, 2014)

So, like I said, Influenster forgot about me! I got the Varsity VoxBox, so I thought I would qualify for the Uni Box, but I didn't. But... there's a silver lining! I just got an email that I'm a top badge holder for the Rimmel badge for the Jolly VoxBox!

Here's what the prize includes:


Retro Glam Mascara
Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint
Exaggerate Lip Liner
Lasting Finish Matte by Kate Moss Lipstick
60 Seconds Nail Polish
I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe this can be my push to cancel Ipsy today?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 28, 2014)

> So, like I said, Influenster forgot about me! I got the Varsity VoxBox, so I thought I would qualify for the Uni Box, but I didn't. But... there's a silver lining! I just got an email that I'm a top badge holder for the Rimmel badge for the Jolly VoxBox! Here's what the prizeÂ includes:
> Retro Glam Mascara
> Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint
> Exaggerate Lip Liner
> ...


 I GOT IT TOO! *HAPPY DANCE*


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I GOT IT TOO! *HAPPY DANCE*
YAY! I can't wait to see the colors. I just bought a Kate lipstick in 101... I'm hoping for 107! But I'll keep my Walgreen's receipt just in case haha.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, like I said, Influenster forgot about me! I got the Varsity VoxBox, so I thought I would qualify for the Uni Box, but I didn't. But... there's a silver lining! I just got an email that I'm a top badge holder for the Rimmel badge for the Jolly VoxBox!

Here's what the prize includes:


Retro Glam Mascara
*Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint* 
Exaggerate Lip Liner
Lasting Finish Matte by Kate Moss Lipstick
60 Seconds Nail Polish
I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe this can be my push to cancel Ipsy today?

Congrats!! The cheek tint is AMAZING. omg. I won one as a brand badge as well but haven't been able to find the other shades anywhere.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Congrats!! The cheek tint is AMAZING. omg. I won one as a brand badge as well but haven't been able to find the other shades anywhere. 
I'm so excited to try it! What color do you have?


----------



## Madiha K (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone! So, I'm fairly new to Influenster and am having trouble. I don't really know how it works...I 've gotten the Dove VoxBox in the past and just got chosen for the Uni VoxBox, but I don't have any badges, except the Dove VoxBox one. My overall score is a 79, but again I have no idea on how I'm supposed to gain badges (expert, lifestyle, etc.) or increase my score...Please help...I'm so confused!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Madiha K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Everyone! So, I'm fairly new to Influenster and am having trouble. I don't really know how it works...I 've gotten the Dove VoxBox in the past and just got chosen for the Uni VoxBox, but I don't have any badges, except the Dove VoxBox one. My overall score is a 79, but again I have no idea on how I'm supposed to gain badges (expert, lifestyle, etc.) or increase my score...Please help...I'm so confused!



 

Have you been doing the tasks assigned to the VoxBox you received? For example, I received the J'Adore box and have a plethora of tasks to do still. These will unlock your badges associated with the VoxBox. For other badges simply follow the directions on the screen.

http://www.influenster.com/badges


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to try it! What color do you have?
Apricot or something like that. It's not the most flattering on my skintone but it blends so beautifully!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 4, 2014)

After having so many wonderful badge challenge prizes in the previous voxboxes, the badge prizes for the J'Adore voxbox aren't appealing to me. Makes me not want to do the badge challenges... lol.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, like I said, Influenster forgot about me! I got the Varsity VoxBox, so I thought I would qualify for the Uni Box, but I didn't. But... there's a silver lining! I just got an email that I'm a top badge holder for the Rimmel badge for the Jolly VoxBox!

Here's what the prize includes:


Retro Glam Mascara
Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint
Exaggerate Lip Liner
Lasting Finish Matte by Kate Moss Lipstick
60 Seconds Nail Polish
I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe this can be my push to cancel Ipsy today?
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I GOT IT TOO! *HAPPY DANCE*
YAY! I can't wait to see the colors. I just bought a Kate lipstick in 101... I'm hoping for 107! But I'll keep my Walgreen's receipt just in case haha.


Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, like I said, Influenster forgot about me! I got the Varsity VoxBox, so I thought I would qualify for the Uni Box, but I didn't. But... there's a silver lining! I just got an email that I'm a top badge holder for the Rimmel badge for the Jolly VoxBox!
Here's what the prize includes: 
Retro Glam Mascara


  
Stay Blushed! Liquid Cheek Tint


  
Exaggerate Lip Liner


  
Lasting Finish Matte by Kate Moss Lipstick


  
60 Seconds Nail Polish

  
I'm pretty excited.



Maybe this can be my push to cancel Ipsy today?

I GOT IT TOO! *HAPPY DANCE* Congrats!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 6, 2014)

To those ladies who got the Rimmel prize from the Rose voxbox: How many days, from the day you received the email that you sucessfully unlocked the badge, did the prize take to get delivered to your door? Just wondering because I can't wait for mine from the Violet voxbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magz03 (Mar 6, 2014)

Has anyone received their uni voxbox?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magz03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received their uni voxbox?
Not yet!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 6, 2014)

any updates on violet voxbox brand badge prizes?


----------



## magz03 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Not yet!


 Ok thanks! I'm patiently waiting. It's my first voxbox.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To those ladies who got the Rimmel prize from the Rose voxbox:
How many days, from the day you received the email that you sucessfully unlocked the badge, did the prize take to get delivered to your door?

Just wondering because I can't wait for mine from the Violet voxbox!




I got my email on Jan 30th that I would be getting the badge prize, got my shipping notice on Feb 10th and it was delivered on the 13th, so about 2 weeks.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you, [@]Kelli[/@]!


----------



## bellerenee (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got a pre-survey about cars and Rimmel. Whaaaaaat. It asked me what kind of car I drive and how often I drive. Then it asked about lip products and Rimmel products.

We'll see! I'm very curious. I love me some lip products so bring 'em on, Influenster!

Did anyone else get this? What do you all think?


----------



## Imberis (Mar 7, 2014)

I just got into a "Target Spring Preview" box. I have zero idea what it's about! I took a survey a week or so ago, but of course I can't remember what it was about! Figures. The e-mail I got is pretty void of any details, too. It did say "... everyone will receive something a little different. It's all about the amazing products you can discover at Target!" When I logged in it also said "Not all Target Spring Previews look alike! Participating Influensters received 1 of 25 products from 5 Target brands."

It's a mystery!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got an email saying I'd be getting a Uni Box but don't see anything in my Fun FIle? :S


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2014)

I received an email from Influenster stating that I qualified for something and for a moment I got superdupes excited thinking I would FINALLY be receiving a VoxBox! FINALLLLLLY! Then I read this:

You've qualified for a VirtualVox - an extra-special challenge that you can complete online to win great prizes from Olay - no VoxBox necessary! 

I think the biggest sigh ever escaped my lips when I read "no VoxBox necessary!".....but, but, but I WANT the VoxBox. LOL I totally don't get this badge, either, apparently I have to go to Walmart, take a picture of the Fresh Effects products, BUY the products and write a review to earn the badge??? Um....hello......I have to BUY the products to get this badge? Yeah, I don't know about that.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an email from Influenster stating that I qualified for something and for a moment I got superdupes excited thinking I would FINALLY be receiving a VoxBox! FINALLLLLLY! Then I read this:

You've qualified for a VirtualVox - an extra-special challenge that you can complete online to win great prizes from Olay - no VoxBox necessary! 

I think the biggest sigh ever escaped my lips when I read "no VoxBox necessary!".....but, but, but I WANT the VoxBox. LOL I totally don't get this badge, either, apparently I have to go to Walmart, take a picture of the Fresh Effects products, BUY the products and write a review to earn the badge??? Um....hello......I have to BUY the products to get this badge? Yeah, I don't know about that.




I got this email too. You get a coupon though but I haven't looked at it. I doubt its a freebie but that would be nice


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got this email too. You get a coupon though but I haven't looked at it. I doubt its a freebie but that would be nice
Absolutely! If the product was free with a coupon, I'd feel so much better about it! Even so, the time to go to the store, and spend the money, etc for a badge. It'd be one thing if I went to the store often, but currently I don't so I'd have to make an extra trip.



Haha, I think I'm just frustrated with Influenster, I received one box when I first signed up months ago, and that was it. Alas!


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 12, 2014)

Diddn't they have an Olay Fresh Effects box not that long ago? A real one? I definitely don't want to pay for a product to try so that I might have a chance at a prize. Especially since the prize is a gift card to



> Absolutely! If the product was free with a coupon, I'd feel so much better about it! Even so, the time to go to the store, and spend the money, etc for a badge. It'd be one thing if I went to the store often, but currently I don't so I'd have to make an extra trip.  Haha, I think I'm just frustrated with Influenster, I received one box when I first signed up months ago, and that was it. Alas!


 I would do it if I didn't have to pay for the product. And the prize that you might win - is a gift card that would basically cover the cost of the product. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> I received an email from Influenster stating that I qualified for something and for a moment I got superdupes excited thinking I would FINALLY be receiving a VoxBox! FINALLLLLLY! Then I read this: You've qualified for a VirtualVox - an extra-special challenge that you can complete online to win great prizes from Olay - no VoxBox necessary! I think the biggest sigh ever escaped my lips when I read "no VoxBox necessary!".....but, but, but I WANT the VoxBox. LOL I totally don't get this badge, either, apparently I have to go to Walmart, take a picture of the Fresh Effects products, BUY the products and write a review to earn the badge??? Um....hello......I have to BUY the products to get this badge? Yeah, I don't know about that. :icon_neut


 I think we're Influenster soul sisters. These are my thoughts exactly. I feel like I should do it, just to maybe increase my chances of getting a real VoxBox again some day..


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a similar email, though mine is for Dove. Think they'd notice if I went to Target instead? I hate shopping at Walmart.


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 13, 2014)

I went to my crummy Walmart and they didn't even have a display.  Took a picture anyway! I forgot I had some of the makeup wipes already and just reviewed them.  I'm sure I won't get a prize because the picture isn't of the display they wanted, but I wanted to do it just in case it helps my chances of getting a real voxbox.  We'll see.  I hope they don't make these "virtual" boxes a regular thing. I feel used.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nothing for me not even a virtual box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

Popping in to say: I wonder when we'll see the UniVoxbox! Just checked my Influenster profile today and nothing new on there yet.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Popping in to say: I wonder when we'll see the UniVoxbox! Just checked my Influenster profile today and nothing new on there yet.


 They've been giving hints on their FB page and said they'll be shipping next week according to twitter. I'm excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey all, I just signed up, any hints or tips at getting going?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey all, I just signed up, any hints or tips at getting going?

I would unlock as many badges are you're allowed / as many as you qualify for first of all. Do one at a time and complete as many of the tasks for each badge that you can once you unlock them. That will get your points up for each badge individually.

Once you've spent some time doing that, I would head over to the reviews and do a few simple, short reviews that are related to your badges: IE: if you unlocked a beauty badge, do some reviews on beauty products. They don't have to be long or drawn out, just a few simple sentences on how you like/disliked a product has always seemed good enough.

Once you have 10+ reviews, and all your badges unlocked, I usually log in once a week and do 1-2 reviews and that's it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes people get a voxbox invite right away, sometimes it takes a few months. But once you get your badges unlocked and complete as much as you can with them, it'll increase your chances and show that your profile is active.

Good luck and have fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

That's just what I needed to know! Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's just what I needed to know! Thanks!
You're welcome!


----------



## Imberis (Mar 16, 2014)

My random Target Spring item should be here tomorrow! I'm kind of excited. Either they added more information or I missed reading it the first time around, because now the Target Spring Preview page says it's a "health and beauty" item. Yay!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 16, 2014)

Seriously dumb question, the J'Adore VoxBox is my first megabox. I'm so used to the one item box. Since there are 6 brand badges PLUS bonus activities, do I *have to* unlock all the brand badges? 

It seems to imply if I did unlock the badges there may be prizes or it gives me an entry to more prizes from the brand. It doesn't say I am required to do so.

My headache isn't help with my reading comprehension today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously dumb question, the J'Adore VoxBox is my first megabox. I'm so used to the one item box. Since there are 6 brand badges PLUS bonus activities, do I *have to* unlock all the brand badges? 

It seems to imply if I did unlock the badges there may be prizes or it gives me an entry to more prizes from the brand. It doesn't say I am required to do so.

My headache isn't help with my reading comprehension today. Thanks in advance!

No, you don't have to unlock all. The more you do the higher chance to win prizes.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously dumb question, the J'Adore VoxBox is my first megabox. I'm so used to the one item box. Since there are 6 brand badges PLUS bonus activities, do I *have to* unlock all the brand badges? 

It seems to imply if I did unlock the badges there may be prizes or it gives me an entry to more prizes from the brand. It doesn't say I am required to do so.

My headache isn't help with my reading comprehension today. Thanks in advance!

No, you don't have to unlock all. The more you do the higher chance to win prizes.


Thank you Zadidoll of much knowledge!

My headache also seems to have impaired my ability to get verbs and tenses to agree. Darn you weather change!


----------



## Imberis (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my Target Spring Preview item today. It's... conditioner.

Charles Worthington Volume &amp; Bounce Conditioner. It's full sized, so that's nice. Apparently it sells for $9.99 at Target. Here's a link to the product: http://www.target.com/p/charles-worthington-volume-bounce-conditioner-8-45-fl-oz/-/A-15056984#prodSlot=medium_1_1&amp;term=charles%20worthington . It has good reviews on Boots.com (which is a British drugstore chain, I believe?), and it smells pretty decent.


----------



## PopFizzClink (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my Target Spring Preview item today as well. I got a conditioner. It's the Carols DaughterÂ® Hair Milk Nourishing and Conditioning Cleansing Conditioner. It's full sized and is priced at $12.00 on Target's website.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 17, 2014)

Rimmel brand prize for the Jolly VoxBox:

ScandalEyes mascara

Kate Moss matte lipstick in 111

60 Second polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red Steady Go

Exaggerate lip liner in Red Diva

Stay Blushed in Pop of Pink

Yay! Such a nice prize.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Rimmel brand prize for the Jolly VoxBox:

ScandalEyes mascara

Kate Moss matte lipstick in 111

60 Second polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red Steady Go

Exaggerate lip liner in Red Diva

Stay Blushed in Pop of Pink

Yay! Such a nice prize.
I have never seen the Stay Blushed before! Looks interesting. Let us know what you think of it when you start using it!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never seen the Stay Blushed before! Looks interesting. Let us know what you think of it when you start using it!
I tried it out after I got it and I really like it! It's basically just a cream blush. It blended pretty well and a little goes a long way.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rimmel brand prize for the Jolly VoxBox:

ScandalEyes mascara

Kate Moss matte lipstick in 111

60 Second polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red Steady Go

Exaggerate lip liner in Red Diva

Stay Blushed in Pop of Pink

Yay! Such a nice prize.

Anyone who tried the Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation got the Stay Blushed in a peach color, and I fell in love with it! I want to get the other shades! They call it a "liquid cheek tint" when it's more of a mousse-like consistency, though! LOL

That's a great prize! Rimmel has been giving out amazing stuff to Influensters lately, it's pretty generous of them!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

> Anyone who tried the Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation got the Stay Blushed in a peach color, and I fell in love with it! I want to get the other shades! They call it a "liquid cheek tint" when it's more of a mousse-like consistency, though! LOL That's a great prize! Rimmel has been giving out amazing stuff to Influensters lately, it's pretty generous of them!


 I bet the peach is gorgeous. I hope I can find the other colors soon. It really is so generous! It made me feel a little better about not getting a box since December.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I bet the peach is gorgeous. I hope I can find the other colors soon.
It really is so generous! It made me feel a little better about not getting a box since December.

I recently was able to find the rest of the Stay Blushed at my Kmart! I've looked everywhere else &amp; finally found them there! I love them!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

> I recently was able to find the rest of the Stay Blushed at my Kmart! I've looked everywhere else &amp; finally found them there! I love them!Â


 Ooh I'll have to check! Kmart seems to always get limited edition stuff. I found the Wet n Wild brushes there the other day!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a Sonia Kashuk bronzer- so pretty!!


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally figured out what's in my Uni VoxBox so I'm guessing it's being sent out this week. It was in the cheat sheet section on my Influenster profile. Cheat Sheet - NYC New York Color Expert Last Lipstick - Rimmel London Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation - Broadway Nails imPRESS Manicures - Pilot Acroball Pure White Pilot Pen - Red Rose Real Tea Premium Water Enhancers - Playtex Sport Fresh Balance Tampons I'm actually excited for the box besides the foundation because Rimmel has a crappy list of shades that are pretty much 5 shades of beige.


----------



## zuribabyyy (Mar 18, 2014)

> Finally figured out what's in my Uni VoxBox so I'm guessing it's being sent out this week. It was in the cheat sheet section on my Influenster profile. Cheat Sheet - NYC New York Color Expert Last Lipstick - Rimmel London Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation - Broadway Nails imPRESS Manicures - Pilot Acroball Pure White Pilot Pen - Red Rose Real Tea Premium Water Enhancers - Playtex Sport Fresh Balance Tampons I'm actually excited for the box besides the foundation because Rimmel has a crappy list of shades that are pretty much 5 shades of beige.


 I just saw this! I'm so excited to get mine. And you're totally right about the foundation. (But I'm beige so it doesn't bother me as much) Hopefully I picked a good color.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

You guys are getting such an amazing box!!! So happy for you all! And if any of you get those imPress nails in Holla (black lace pattern over a nude sparkly base) I will be SO JEALOUS. Lol I want to see lots of pics!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally figured out what's in my Uni VoxBox so I'm guessing it's being sent out this week. It was in the cheat sheet section on my Influenster profile.

Cheat Sheet
- NYC New York Color Expert Last Lipstick
- Rimmel London Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation
- Broadway Nails imPRESS Manicures
- Pilot Acroball Pure White Pilot Pen
- Red Rose Real Tea Premium Water Enhancers
- Playtex Sport Fresh Balance Tampons

I'm actually excited for the box besides the foundation because Rimmel has a crappy list of shades that are pretty much 5 shades of beige.
YAY can't wait to get mine! It's my first from Influenster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 18, 2014)

Omg I'm jealous of you ladies getting the uni voxbox! Enjoy the products! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm wondering if the some of the uni box items are going to be "or" items, it seems like a lot of products compared to the last voxbox I got.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 19, 2014)

Rimmel rose box prize is out for delivery. Just a mascara, but still love free makeup!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally figured out what's in my Uni VoxBox so I'm guessing it's being sent out this week. It was in the cheat sheet section on my Influenster profile.

Cheat Sheet
- NYC New York Color Expert Last Lipstick
- Rimmel London Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation
- Broadway Nails imPRESS Manicures
- Pilot Acroball Pure White Pilot Pen
- Red Rose Real Tea Premium Water Enhancers
- Playtex Sport Fresh Balance Tampons

I'm actually excited for the box besides the foundation because Rimmel has a crappy list of shades that are pretty much 5 shades of beige.
You know, I LOVE free stuff - don't get me wrong but it seems like all voxboxes are something from NYC, Broadway, and Kiss! LOL.

I'm excited anyway though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally figured out what's in my Uni VoxBox so I'm guessing it's being sent out this week. It was in the cheat sheet section on my Influenster profile.

Cheat Sheet
- NYC New York Color Expert Last Lipstick
- Rimmel London Stay Matte Liquid Mousse Foundation
- Broadway Nails imPRESS Manicures
- Pilot Acroball Pure White Pilot Pen
- Red Rose Real Tea Premium Water Enhancers
- Playtex Sport Fresh Balance Tampons

I'm actually excited for the box besides the foundation because Rimmel has a crappy list of shades that are pretty much 5 shades of beige.
You know, I LOVE free stuff - don't get me wrong but it seems like all voxboxes are something from NYC, Broadway, and Kiss! LOL.

I'm excited anyway though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They probably have a good partnership going with those brands. It's like ipsy - repeats on brand though different on products. But I getcha, it is nice to see more brand variety even if you're not getting every box.


----------



## evelynne (Mar 23, 2014)

OOh I'm super excited to get the Uni VoxBox, the thing I'm most excited for is the pen xD (super nerdy of me I know but I love getting new pens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) It looks liek a good mix of stuff and I feel like theres more items because all the items are really small cause in my last voxboxes all the candy took a lot of space


----------



## diana16 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am most excited to get the foundation. I have been dying to try it and I also like the pen we are getting!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty excited about this box! They posted a photo of it on their FB earlier today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

happy monday! i was not expecting this baby so soon. really impressed by the amount in this box!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  happy monday! i was not expecting this baby so soon. really impressed by the amount in this box!




I got mine today too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

I like the impress pattern much more than the ones in the picture influenster posted. They're nice and spring, and not too gaudy for a 23 year old. The lipstick is very...bright. the color is called Forever Fuchsia. Also my tea flavoring is black tea.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the impress pattern much more than the ones in the picture influenster posted. They're nice and spring, and not too gaudy for a 23 year old. The lipstick is very...bright. the color is called Forever Fuchsia. Also my tea flavoring is black tea.
Yes about the nails!! Mine are actually pretty as well - they look like cherry blossoms. My tea is Blackcurrant Raspberry, sounds good!! I'm scared to try the lipstick. Its soooo bright and I don't think will look good on me but we shall see!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yes about the nails!!Â Mine are actually pretty as well - they look like cherry blossoms. My tea is Blackcurrant Raspberry, sounds good!! I'm scared to try the lipstick. Its soooo bright and I don't think will look good on me but we shall see!Â


 The lipstick looks a lot better on me than I thought. Its really bright, but not super bizarre looking. I'll post a picture when I get home. Also your tea sounds yummy. I'm a total tea novice, so I have no idea what black tea is like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's the NYC Forever Fuchsia lipstick on me:

It's a nice color, more wearable than I expected. Certainly not an "every day" look, but nice for spring time. Plus, there's a cherry blossom festival in my town right now, so bright pink is en vogue right now here bahahh.

Haven't tried the rimmell foundation yet, put on maybelline fitme for this picture just because it was quick and easy.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the NYC Forever Fuchsia lipstick on me:

It's a nice color, more wearable than I expected. Certainly not an "every day" look, but nice for spring time. Plus, there's a cherry blossom festival in my town right now, so bright pink is en vogue right now here bahahh.

Haven't tried the rimmell foundation yet, put on maybelline fitme for this picture just because it was quick and easy.





LOVE that color! Looks great on you!

Also I really love that Rimmel foundation. It has great coverage!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOVE that color! Looks great on you!

Also I really love that Rimmel foundation. It has great coverage!
Thanks!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  happy monday! i was not expecting this baby so soon. really impressed by the amount in this box!




Woah that's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get a tracking number/shipping email before getting the box?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah that's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get a tracking number/shipping email before getting the box? 
Nope, I've actually always gotten my boxes before they sent tracking.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm taking the end survey for the J'Adore Voxbox (you only have til tomorrow to complete it!!! Don't forget!), and I'm on the page for the Men's Vaseline Spray Lotion questions... Obviously someone forgot to change the answers before they published it, but I almost fell off the couch laughing!

*Now that your husband/boyfriend has tested Vaseline Men Spray, how does he compare it to his last purchased body lotion?*
 

*_ Better than other brand* 
*_ On par with other brand*
*_ Worse than other brand*
*X **I didn't previously purcha*se snack bars


----------



## KayEss (Mar 25, 2014)

Still waiting for my Uni VoxBox...it left Illinois several days ago, but who knows when it will arrive. I am really excited for this one though! I love pens (I was so bummed when I didn't get one from Birchbox that month they sent them out) and lipstick is wayyy better than lip gloss.The nails I have no use for, but I bet one of my friends will want to try them, at least just for fun. The tea doesn't thrill me but I think my roommate might like it. I always need new foundation but I fear it will be too dark. The thing is, a LOT of foundations I get are too dark, even in the very lightest shade. I finally invested in a pure white foundation to mix with things that are too dark and it's worked out really well. The tampons...well, I don't use them. TMI perhaps, but once I discovered the DivaCup there is no going back. So I'm not sure what to do with those. Maybe I can use them when I go swimming? Also, I find that makes for an awkward Instagram picture, but that's listed as one of the activities. Did anyone else feel weird about posting tampons on their Instagrams? Am I just being silly?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still waiting for my Uni VoxBox...it left Illinois several days ago, but who knows when it will arrive. I am really excited for this one though!

I love pens (I was so bummed when I didn't get one from Birchbox that month they sent them out) and lipstick is wayyy better than lip gloss.The nails I have no use for, but I bet one of my friends will want to try them, at least just for fun. The tea doesn't thrill me but I think my roommate might like it. I always need new foundation but I fear it will be too dark. The thing is, a LOT of foundations I get are too dark, even in the very lightest shade. I finally invested in a pure white foundation to mix with things that are too dark and it's worked out really well. The tampons...well, I don't use them. TMI perhaps, but once I discovered the DivaCup there is no going back. *So I'm not sure what to do with those. Maybe I can use them when I go swimming? Also, I find that makes for an awkward Instagram picture, but that's listed as one of the activities. Did anyone else feel weird about posting tampons on their Instagrams? Am I just being silly?*
If you don't think you'll ever use them, I recommend donating them to a womens shelter! Stuff like that is always needed, IMO.

I'm not too self conscious about posting a picture of it on instagram though. There are some guys who follow me on instagram, but most of them are gay or just guys I'm friends with, who, have probably unfollowed me by now already if that stuff weirds them out because all I post is beauty stuff basically bahahah.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm taking the end survey for the J'Adore Voxbox (you only have til tomorrow to complete it!!! Don't forget!), and I'm on the page for the Men's Vaseline Spray Lotion questions... Obviously someone forgot to change the answers before they published it, but I almost fell off the couch laughing!

*Now that your husband/boyfriend has tested Vaseline Men Spray, how does he compare it to his last purchased body lotion?*
 

*_ Better than other brand* 
*_ On par with other brand*
*_ Worse than other brand*
*X **I didn't previously purcha*se snack bars

 




Omg, that is too funny! It literally sounds like a conversation I'd have with any guy I can think of if I asked him about Vaseline Men Spray. ;P

Side Note: I just signed up for Influenster two nights ago &amp; am really excited. I was soooo bummed yesterday when I was unlocking badges and doing surveys/reviews, etc. and NOTHING was happening to my Influenster score (all day). I finally have an Influenster score today. ::whew:: I was not going to be happy if I did that much stuff for each badge and got nowhere.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

> > Â  I'm taking the end survey for the J'Adore Voxbox (you only have til tomorrow to complete it!!! Don't forget!), and I'm on the page for the Men's Vaseline Spray Lotion questions... Obviously someone forgot to change the answers before they published it, but I almost fell off the couch laughing! *Now that your husband/boyfriend has tested Vaseline Men Spray, how does he compare it to his last purchased body lotion?*
> > Â
> >
> > *_Â *
> ...


 It can take a while to update. For a while last year, I was doing stuff on Saturday and Sunday every week and if my score changed, it happened on Tuesdays a lot. I think that's the day they go in and look at everything and update scores. Then I got mad because I never got a VoxBox and I quit. And then they sent me the Mary Kay box, the Palmolive Box (I hate Palmolive specifically because of the dishsoaps in that box), and the Dr. Scholl's inserts.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got my unibox today and noticed I'm missing the pen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 26, 2014)

Got mine today and yikes... totally not a fan of the Blackcurrant Raspberry flavor. I wish I had gotten either earl grey or black tea. XD


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2014)

So if anyone else has no use for tampons like me or they don't like the ones they were sent (or ever purchase some that aren't so great)...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 27, 2014)

> So if anyone else has no use for tampons like me or they don't like the ones they were sent (or ever purchase some that aren't so great)...


 Priceless! LOL


----------



## notruthaddanne (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys!  I'm a newbie on here!  I love love this site, it's great for answering all of my questions for all things I'm obsessed with!  I have a question about Influenster for you guys.  I recently won the KISS Looks So Natural contest and didn't even notice until a week later when I was stalking their FB.  I sent them the email they asked for but are they going to respond?  And how long does it take for you guys to get your prizes from these types of contests on average or from brand badges?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So if anyone else has no use for tampons like me or they don't like the ones they were sent (or ever purchase some that aren't so great)...



OMG. This is genius! hahahahaha.

Quote: Originally Posted by *notruthaddanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys!  I'm a newbie on here!  I love love this site, it's great for answering all of my questions for all things I'm obsessed with!  I have a question about Influenster for you guys.  I recently won the KISS Looks So Natural contest and didn't even notice until a week later when I was stalking their FB.  I sent them the email they asked for but are they going to respond?  And how long does it take for you guys to get your prizes from these types of contests on average or from brand badges?
Welcome to MUT!! I THINK they respond to your email but honestly I can't remember. Prizes can sometimes take awhile like 2 months so but they usually send you a tracking email I believe.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay thanks so much.  I'm just the paranoid anxious type.  I never feel satisfied unless I have answers!!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 28, 2014)

got my univoxbox today. i picked the right color foundation! I actually really like it. I got 103 true ivory. I was wondering if anyone knew what the next shade darker in the same skin tone would be?


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I got my UniVoxBox today and I'm a little disappointed. I knew the foundation would no way match my skin but that's not what disappointed me. My box was missing the pen that I wanted and my lipstick was broken. I really love the color and it's a shame that is was damaged. I put in a request to the help center but I highly doubt that will do me any good.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got my box too...the lipstick is SOOOOO BRIGHT!!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Mar 30, 2014)

I got the UniVoxBox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



This is my (not counting the one Virtual VoxBox I had a couple months ago) third since I joined last August. My very first was for the Crest SlimSoft toothbrush in September. I actually was a top badge holder for that!! My prize was a year (4) supply of SlimSoft toothbrushes and 2 tubes of toothpaste. My second was the VioletVoxBox (supposed to be the RoseVoxBox ) last November and now I got this one. So far, I think the UniVoxBox is my favorite! I'll make use of almost everything included except the press-on nails. I love the bright floral print but I have no use for artificial nails. My natural nails are long enough. I actually love the NY lipstick though! It is extremely bright. It certainly leaves an impression. I think it will be fun to use spring/summer. I haven't really tried the Rimmel foundation yet. I'm curious about it since I don't already own or have used a matte foundation yet. I'm curious to see how well the coverage is. Has anyone started to unlock badges yet? I have a couple completed so far.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

Everyone who got the Uni Voxbox, how are you liking the Rimmel Matte foundation?  I'm eyeing it as a cheap substitute for the Kat Von D Lock-It foundation, but I want to hear a few reviews first.  (Plus, since they discontinued the color I was going to buy in the KVD I'm less likely to drop the $$$ for it)


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone who got the Uni Voxbox, how are you liking the Rimmel Matte foundation?  I'm eyeing it as a cheap substitute for the Kat Von D Lock-It foundation, but I want to hear a few reviews first.  (Plus, since they discontinued the color I was going to buy in the KVD I'm less likely to drop the $$$ for it)

I am loving it! I've only worn it twice, but my mom said it makes my skin look soooo smooth. It's also really easy to apply and blend with your fingers, you don't need very much, and I'd say it provides medium to medium-full coverage (enough to cover normal redness and skin imperfections but if you have some stubborn blemishes you'll probably need concealer). It is really light on the skin and has pretty good staying power as well. It does tend to cling/cake on dry patches, so moisturizing before you use would be a good idea.


----------



## amorgb (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone who got the Uni Voxbox, how are you liking the Rimmel Matte foundation?  I'm eyeing it as a cheap substitute for the Kat Von D Lock-It foundation, but I want to hear a few reviews first.  (Plus, since they discontinued the color I was going to buy in the KVD I'm less likely to drop the $$$ for it)

So I didn't get the Rimmel Stay Matte from Influenster but I did just pick it up from Walgreens this past week and I wore it today to test it out.  After my experience with it (which sounds like it was totally different than the lovely lady that posted right above me, so I guess you'll get to very different opinions!!), I would say its not worth buying.  The price is absolutely great- it was on sale for only $2.74.  And I actually think it was a great color match for me, which is something I've been struggling with lately.  Immediately after I bought it and got home I tried putting a little bit on and thought it was soooooo gray on me, but using it today I found that it looked really nice.  And I do agree that its so easy to apply and feels really light on the skin.  BUT, I looked like I was wearing a weird, cakey mask.  Now I do like full coverage foundation and this one was pretty medium-full, but the mask look was off.  I also have very oily skin, but this foundation managed to cling to dry patches I didn't know I had, settle in fine lines, and OMG my pores were HUGE.  I don't wanna totally discourage you from buying it because this is honestly just my experience with it, but I figured I would let you know what I thought since you asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'm going to return mine sometime this week, but maybe if you have a Walgreens near you try checking there to get it on sale (although its only $5 or so when not on sale!) and then just giving it a trial run.  Sorry if this wasn't what you were hoping to hear, maybe you will have better luck with it!!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 30, 2014)

> So I didn't get the Rimmel Stay Matte from Influenster but I did just pick it up from Walgreens this past week and I wore it today to test it out. Â After my experience with it (which sounds like it was totally different than the lovely lady that posted right above me, so I guess you'll get to very different opinions!!), I would say its not worth buying. Â The price is absolutely great-Â it was on sale for only $2.74. Â And I actually think it was a great color match for me, which is something I've been struggling with lately. Â Immediately after I bought it and got home I tried putting a little bit on and thought it was soooooo gray on me, but using it today I found that it looked really nice. Â And I do agree that its so easy to apply and feels really light on the skin. Â BUT, I looked like I was wearing a weird, cakey mask. Â Now I do like full coverage foundation and this one was pretty medium-full, but the mask look was off. Â I also have very oily skin, but this foundation managed to cling to dry patches I didn't know I had, settle in fine lines, and OMG my pores were HUGE. Â I don't wanna totally discourage you from buying it because this is honestly just my experience with it, but I figured I would let you know what I thought since you asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I think I'm going to return mine sometime this week, but maybe if you have a Walgreens near you try checking there to get it on sale (although its only $5 or soÂ when not on sale!) and then just giving it a trial run. Â Sorry if this wasn't what you were hoping to hear, maybe you will have better luck with it!!


 is it possible that you put too much on and that's why it looked maskey? mine didn't settle in my fine lines or pores at all. give it another shot using a little less and really blending it out. a little bit if this stuff goes a long way. I also blended with my fingers and made sure to moisturize first.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone who got the Uni Voxbox, how are you liking the Rimmel Matte foundation?  I'm eyeing it as a cheap substitute for the Kat Von D Lock-It foundation, but I want to hear a few reviews first.  (Plus, since they discontinued the color I was going to buy in the KVD I'm less likely to drop the $$$ for it)
I absolutely love it. The colors are a bit off, so it does take a bit of trial and error to find the shade that works best for you. If you have dry/dryish skin, make sure you use a good moisturizer beforehand because it can get cakey on dry patches.

I've applied the foundation a bunch of different ways, and most of them I have been happy with the way the foundation applies. Even though I don't normally use my beauty blender with such thick/mousse-like foundations, I did use it with the Stay Matte very recently and it gave a very nice finish!

I think my most successful way of applying it has been: Moisturize. Prime. Apply foundation with fingers, then gently buff out with brush. I think it gives me an incredibly smooth and matte finish and it truly lasts me the entire day. Granted I use a setting spray most days so I can guarantee the "all day" thing, but regardless I do think it would be an amazing foundation for when the warmer months come along. It also has excellent coverage, as I have hormonal acne, really dark circles and redness around my nose and cheeks, and this stuff is probably the best drugstore foundation for covering those things, at least for me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you SO MUCH for all the reviews, ladies!  It's so low cost, I may pick up a tube just to try it.  I'll have to check for sales and coupons first, of course 



 I'm really hoping it workds for a nice full-coverage look (that's what I absolutely loved about the KVD sample I tried - the complete coverage, matte finish, and longevity of wear)).  If the Rimmel can give me that, I'll be one happy mama!  2 more questions (feel free to start throwing things at me if I get annoying with the questions).  1) Has anyone tried it with the Rimmel Stay Matte primer, and does that help with hiding pores and longevity of formula wear? and 2) What would be the best shade for a pale skin with pink undertones (Missha #21 BB cream, if that helps)?

(Also, I am in a L'Oreal foundation study starting soon - got an email from UPS that the 2 test foundations will be delivered today.  It would be hilarious if I found my "dream foundation", but never know what it is!)


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you SO MUCH for all the reviews, ladies!  It's so low cost, I may pick up a tube just to try it.  I'll have to check for sales and coupons first, of course 



 I'm really hoping it workds for a nice full-coverage look (that's what I absolutely loved about the KVD sample I tried - the complete coverage, matte finish, and longevity of wear)).  If the Rimmel can give me that, I'll be one happy mama!  2 more questions (feel free to start throwing things at me if I get annoying with the questions).  1) Has anyone tried it with the Rimmel Stay Matte primer, and does that help with hiding pores and longevity of formula wear? and 2) What would be the best shade for a pale skin with pink undertones (Missha #21 BB cream, if that helps)?

(Also, I am in a L'Oreal foundation study starting soon - got an email from UPS that the 2 test foundations will be delivered today.  It would be hilarious if I found my "dream foundation", but never know what it is!)
FYI the foundation did NOT work well with smashbox photofinish primer. It just made the mousse slip around on my face and it wasn't really able to sink in, if that makes sense. I think non-slippery lotion-y primers would be better with this foundation, or just a good moisturizer.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI the foundation did NOT work well with smashbox photofinish primer. It just made the mousse slip around on my face and it wasn't really able to sink in, if that makes sense. I think non-slippery lotion-y primers would be better with this foundation, or just a good moisturizer.
I used the basic Rimmel primer with it and it worked really well!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh thank goodness! Yay [@]MissJexie[/@] thank you for letting me know! I was hoping it would work with the Rimmel primer!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the basic Rimmel primer with it and it worked really well!
the stay matte primer or a different one?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the stay matte primer or a different one?
I used the fix and perfect pro, which is one of my favorite primers anyway! I do have the matte primer on hand, so I'll give it a try tomorrow and check back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the fix and perfect pro, which is one of my favorite primers anyway! I do have the matte primer on hand, so I'll give it a try tomorrow and check back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
would love a report back, thanks! this foundation didn't like my concealer, so its off to find a new one of those as well.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 1, 2014)

Update!

I used the stay matte primer and foundation today and they both applied very well together! I blended it in with my fingers and then used a beauty blender to kind of buff and blend a bit more. I also want to say that I have dry/combo skin, and I used an oil moisturizer beforehand to really make sure my skin would have no dry spots. If you're prone to dryness at all, you really need to moisturize well before using this stuff or it'll look cakey.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you @MissJexie !  Now I cant wait to try it!!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just got a pre-qualifying survey. It asked me if I drove, what kind of car I have, what I plan on doing the next 6 months, whom I live with, and where do I normally shop. Wonder what this one is about.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a pre-qualifying survey. It asked me if I drove, what kind of car I have, what I plan on doing the next 6 months, whom I live with, and where do I normally shop. Wonder what this one is about.
I got it too. Kinda odd questions. I wonder what they will send.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 2, 2014)

> I just got a pre-qualifying survey. It asked me if I drove, what kind of car I have, what I plan on doing the next 6 months, whom I live with, and where do I normally shop. Wonder what this one is about.





> I got it too. Kinda odd questions. I wonder what they will send.Â


 Wow, strange. Maybe air fresheners? Or something to do with gas stations? Summer road trips? That's a very mysterious one!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 2, 2014)

Do they email surveys or do they show up on the website?


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do they email surveys or do they show up on the website?
They email them if you qualify.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 2, 2014)

> They email them if you qualify.Â


 Thank you.


----------



## unicorn (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got a pre-qual survey labeled "custom food voxbox". It asked about cheese, grocery stores, eating organic, portion control... and oddly, heat patches. lol!

I wonder if its related to this?

https://www.facebook.com/events/611774718900005/?ref=22

Quote:  We'll be tweeting from @Influenster and chatting about the Annie's Homegrown #RealFoodTastesBetter program! You'll have the opportunity to interact with one another and get the scoop on how Annie's Frozen Family Size entrees make dinner as easy as 1-2-3!

How to join? Just jump in the conversation with the hashtag #RealFoodTastesBetter

It's going to be a blast... we'll be previewing upcoming programs and qualifying a few participants into an upcoming VoxBox!


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @MissJexie !  Now I cant wait to try it!!!
I applied using the real techniques expert face brush today and it worked really well!


----------



## kotoko (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a pre-qual survey labeled "custom food voxbox". It asked about cheese, grocery stores, eating organic, portion control... and oddly, heat patches. lol!

I wonder if its related to this?

https://www.facebook.com/events/611774718900005/?ref=22
I just got this, too! Kinda weird, but it's my first box so I'm not that picky!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Rimmel brand prize for the Jolly VoxBox:

ScandalEyes mascara

Kate Moss matte lipstick in 111

60 Second polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red Steady Go

Exaggerate lip liner in Red Diva

Stay Blushed in Pop of Pink

Yay! Such a nice prize.
That's an awesome prize!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  happy monday! i was not expecting this baby so soon. really impressed by the amount in this box!




That's a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the NYC Forever Fuchsia lipstick on me:

It's a nice color, more wearable than I expected. Certainly not an "every day" look, but nice for spring time. Plus, there's a cherry blossom festival in my town right now, so bright pink is en vogue right now here bahahh.

Haven't tried the rimmell foundation yet, put on maybelline fitme for this picture just because it was quick and easy.




That lipstick looks great on you and btw love your glasses.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just got my box too...the lipstick is SOOOOO BRIGHT!! 
Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a pre-qualifying survey. It asked me if I drove, what kind of car I have, what I plan on doing the next 6 months, whom I live with, and where do I normally shop. Wonder what this one is about.
I got the same thing, hope I get a box its been almost a year since my first.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a pre-qual survey labeled "custom food voxbox". It asked about cheese, grocery stores, eating organic, portion control... and oddly, heat patches. lol!

I wonder if its related to this?

https://www.facebook.com/events/611774718900005/?ref=22

Quote:  We'll be tweeting from @Influenster and chatting about the Annie's Homegrown #RealFoodTastesBetter program! You'll have the opportunity to interact with one another and get the scoop on how Annie's Frozen Family Size entrees make dinner as easy as 1-2-3!

How to join? Just jump in the conversation with the hashtag #RealFoodTastesBetter

It's going to be a blast... we'll be previewing upcoming programs and qualifying a few participants into an upcoming VoxBox!
Sounds like a yummy campaign.


----------



## kotoko (Apr 10, 2014)

Got into the Ultrathin Sargento Voxbox! I guess it feels a bit silly to have my first box be about cheese, but I'll make the meanest grilled cheese out there!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same thing, hope I get a box its been almost a year since my first.
Has anyone that got this survey heard anything about qualifying for a box?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 11, 2014)

> Got into the Ultrathin Sargento Voxbox! I guess it feels a bit silly to have my first box be about cheese, but I'll make the meanest grilled cheese out there!


 Me too, this will be my first box also, I like cheese so it's a win.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 11, 2014)

> Got into the Ultrathin Sargento Voxbox! I guess it feels a bit silly to have my first box be about cheese, but I'll make the meanest grilled cheese out there!





> Me too, this will be my first box also, I like cheese so it's a win.


 Ooh, I'm jealous. WAY better than that Lifeway Kefir one...I'll take free cheese any day!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay!! Got accepted for the Viva VoxBox!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yay!! Got accepted for the Viva VoxBox!!!


 Viva? As in paper towels? That's the only thing with the brand name Viva where I live.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Viva? As in paper towels? That's the only thing with the brand name Viva where I live.
I have no idea. I am curious to find out. The questions were  a lot about cars and transportation and the logo for the box has a couple doing some sort of Latin dancing. It could be anything.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not so sure. In real life, it looks way bright on me. My 12 year old sister looked at me weird LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got into the Ultrathin Sargento Voxbox! I guess it feels a bit silly to have my first box be about cheese, but I'll make the meanest grilled cheese out there!
Congrats


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same thing, hope I get a box its been almost a year since my first.
Has anyone that got this survey heard anything about qualifying for a box?

Not yet, will post when I do.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! Got accepted for the Viva VoxBox!!!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm not so sure. In real life, it looks way bright on me. My 12 year old sister looked at me weird LOL
Pretty! the color reminds me a bit of UD Anarchy.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm not so sure. In real life, it looks way bright on me. My 12 year old sister looked at me weird LOL
It looks so much better on you than it did on me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks really good on you!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 12, 2014)

> I'm not so sure. In real life, it looks way bright on me. My 12 year old sister looked at me weird LOL


 I think it looks good on you, i think it would be fun at the pool or with the right outfit. I'm think I'm going to get a similar color in my ipsy bag this month. I have no idea what I would do with a color that bright.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got an email that I will be getting the Viva VoxBox! I'm beginning to think selection is random because I haven't been on the influenster site since the Paradise VoxBox. I have a friend that's been on the site longer with a higher score that has never received a box. For those that are curious what's in the box, there's a cheat sheet under the VoxBox tasks. Looks like a great box.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 12, 2014)

Here's the Viva VoxBox contents



Spoiler



NYC New York Color City Proof Twistable Intense Lip Color The Fuel Rewards Network at Shell Pure Ice Nail Polish Official Cetaphil Gentle Cleansing Cloths Montagne Jeunesse Peel Off Masks Montagne Jeunesse USA Vaseline Spray &amp; Go Moisturizer Cocoa Radiant


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2014)

> Here's the Viva VoxBox contents
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Ooh, I have been curious about that last item. You will have to let me know how it is! It looks like a really good one, though I wonder what the second item means??


----------



## CherryCaliente (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh, I have been curious about that last item. You will have to let me know how it is! It looks like a really good one, though I wonder what the second item means??
I already have the last item and actually used it yesterday. I think it's quick and convenient--it gets the job done. Plus the Coco Radiant one smells pretty great. It's sweet but not fake sweet. I also have the one that comes in a yellow canister, but it ran out which is why I grabbed the Coco one. I was about to run out the door for a hike and not gonna lie, I wouldn't have been too happy to sit there slathering on a bottle of lotion and then feeling sticky while it took forever to absorb. I wish it was a little more moisturizing, but I think that's what I get for quick absorbing lotion in a spray can lol. 

I'm also getting this VoxBox (it'll be my first since I only signed up recently after seeing this thread! Thanks ladies!) and I was really wondering what the heck they meant by the second item. I googled it and read about the program but... Hmm...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

> I already have the last item and actually used it yesterday. I think it's quick and convenient--it gets the job done. Plus the Coco Radiant one smells pretty great. It's sweet but not fake sweet. I also have the one that comes in a yellow canister, but it ran out which is why I grabbed the Coco one. I was about to run out the door for a hike and not gonna lie, I wouldn't have been too happy to sit there slathering on aÂ bottle of lotion and then feeling sticky while it took forever to absorb. I wish it was a little more moisturizing, but I think that's what I get for quick absorbing lotion in a spray can lol.Â  I'm also getting this VoxBox (it'll be my first since I only signed up recently after seeing this thread! Thanks ladies!) and I was really wondering what the heck they meant by the second item. I googled it and read about the program but...Â Hmm...


 That sounds really nice! I might just have to buy it. I hate lotions, but mostly because they tend to feel greasy/sticky and because of the application process. My skin could sure use some though. I wish PopSugar would include it as an extra or something.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm not so sure. In real life, it looks way bright on me. My 12 year old sister looked at me weird LOL

Girl, that's GORGEOUS on you!



@Sheeeeeelby


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got an e-mail from Influenster letting me know that I'm a Top Suave Family Badge Holder!

200 people got this reward and it was a gift card to Walmart...I don't remember how much it was for?

Either way, yay for winning a prize!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 14, 2014)

My Sargento box arrived today with its coupons and special surprise.



Spoiler


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

> My Sargento box arrived today with its coupons and special surprise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Oh my gosh, that's awesome! A special surprise indeed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I just got an e-mail from Influenster letting me know that I'm a Top Suave Family Badge Holder! 200 people got this reward and it was a gift card to Walmart...I don't remember how much it was for? Either way, yay for winning a prize!


 Congrats!!


----------



## kotoko (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sargento box arrived today with its coupons and special surprise. 


OMG polka dots! Mine was brown with multicolor stripes. Cute, but not as cute as yours! #jelly

Also I went to Walmart, but they didn't have the cheese slices AND the voucher freaking blew away in the strong wind on the way back to my car! Does Influenster replace things like that? Or will I have to use the discount coupon and pay out of my own pocket? I don't want to be blacklisted for future boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sargento box arrived today with its coupons and special surprise. 


Love that bag!


----------



## TracyT (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sargento box arrived today with its coupons and special surprise. 


Dig the bag far more than the cheese stick cooler I got a while back from Sargento.


----------



## Marie0106 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just took a survey for a voxbox and the questions was mostly about Mary Kay and a few about cars


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 16, 2014)

I took that same survey but it disqualified me after I put in the cars I have (Honda and Ford)....


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 16, 2014)

I also took that survey. Hope it's for a Mary Kay VoxBox!!! Hope I qualify â˜º I also got an email about being a badge holder for KISS from the J'Adore VoxBox a couple days ago. Can't wait to get that prize!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2014)

Good news ... the Influenster website is compatible with my phone again. I can post reviews and answer questions. For the longest time, it wouldn't scroll to let me hit the preview or post buttons. I hate that it's compatible one week and not the next. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## abreeskye (Apr 16, 2014)

I got the survey as well, disqualified me after saying I had a Honda as well.  Hey!  What's with the Honda hate, Influenster?!  LOL


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 17, 2014)

I was disqualified for the next vox box also. I used the car I drive most but probably should have used my other one lol.


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 17, 2014)

I got the same survey (Mary Kay and Cars) though I chose "other" because I have a Volvo and it still asked for my address details as usual, so I assume that means I'll probably be getting it? *fingers crossed*


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 17, 2014)

I also got that survey and was disqualified after putting in 'other: Suzuki'... Was really hoping for another box too!


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 17, 2014)

Very strange to me that you guys got kicked out for answering that you had a specific car!  On another note has anybody else's profile changed to having an "impact score" and a score for each of your social media connections?  Mine is at 1388 and I have no clue what that means!


----------



## ByTheMoon (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notruthaddanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very strange to me that you guys got kicked out for answering that you had a specific car!  On another note has anybody else's profile changed to having an "impact score" and a score for each of your social media connections?  Mine is at 1388 and I have no clue what that means!

I just checked and I have an "impact score" now too. When I logged in this popped up:





I tried clicking on the purple refresh sign, but that just told me there was an account already associated with it. I clicked on the check marks underneath each social network instead and was able to manually disconnect then reconnect without hassle. 

It looks like the score is calculated using the number of followers you have across your social media platforms. From your profile click on "more" in the bar shown below and you should be able to see where they're getting the score from. Mine added up perfect to my impact score.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't reconnect! I guess I better do that.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 17, 2014)

BEFORE:





AFTER:





I had significant increase in Instagram and Twitter, they were 89 and 84 before.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 17, 2014)

> I just checked and I have an "impact score" now too. When I logged in this popped up:
> 
> I tried clicking on the purple refresh sign, but that just told me there was an account already associated with it. I clicked on the check marks underneath each social network instead and was able to manually disconnect then reconnect without hassle.Â  It looks like the score is calculated using the number of followers you haveÂ across your social media platforms. From your profile click on "more" in the bar shown below and you should be able to see where they're getting the score from. Mine added up perfect to my impact score.Â


 I did like you said and mine is now 832! Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## Kelli (Apr 18, 2014)

I disconnected and reconnected mine and my score went DOWN. From 108 to 102  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and wow, no wonder I don't get many boxes from influenster being that I am considered so unsocial lol).


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 18, 2014)

> I disconnected and reconnected mine and my score went DOWN. From 108 to 102  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  (and wow, no wonder I don't get many boxes from influenster being that I am considered so unsocial lol).


 Same here. I see lots of people with thousands in score. I'm only in the hundreds, that's why I'm not getting any surveys lol


----------



## ByTheMoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. I see lots of people with thousands in score. I'm only in the hundreds, that's why I'm not getting any surveys lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I disconnected and reconnected mine and my score went DOWN. From 108 to 102  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and wow, no wonder I don't get many boxes from influenster being that I am considered so unsocial lol).

Yeah mine went down a few points when I reconnected, too. I've only got a 133, I think it was 138 or 140 before I reconnected. I've only been a member for a few months and so far I think I've only had 1 or 2 surveys. No boxes yet, I guess influenster just thinks I'm horribly anti-social haha


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I disconnected and reconnected mine and my score went DOWN. From 108 to 102



  (and wow, no wonder I don't get many boxes from influenster being that I am considered so unsocial lol).

Same here. I see lots of people with thousands in score. I'm only in the hundreds, that's why I'm not getting any surveys lol 

 I've been a member since 2011 and gotten 6, less than 2 a year  so i dunno what the secrets are.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, that was interesting, lol. I went from 1,171 to 1,916. I only have my Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter connected. I reconnected all of them but it was only the Twitter reset that gave me the boost.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

uhmmm so my mom has NOTHING connected to her account and has a score of 399.

I have everything connected to my account and have a 243 and have also been a member since 2011. WTF


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

No seriously though I am actually really upset about this. I have facebook, twitter, foursquare, instagram, my blog you name it...all connected to influenster. I've been an active member for years now, have invited 8 people...why is my score a 243?? My score prior to this was an 89/100. I'm kind of fuming right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 18, 2014)

It's probably like Klout in that its not necessarily based only on followers but overall activity. I am a pretty heavy Twitter user and it added about 500 points to my score. It also says that privacy settings may affect you, so if any of the accounts are private, they probably can't "crawl" them accurately. 

I went from 617 to 1214 after relinking my Twitter and Instagram accounts (those are the two I'm most active on).


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 18, 2014)

Mines all messed, I have to email, apparently I'm connected via FB and user name and now it won't connect to FB or Instagram. Blah.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

My  score is a 443, lets see what this means.


----------



## erinenvyy (Apr 19, 2014)

My impact score is 5K+, so hopefully they'll start getting more Canadian boxes to send out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2014)

I think they're still working some bugs out. I have a low-ish score (high 300s) and also have FB/Twitter/Instagram/blog, etc. I've gotten several boxes/campaigns over the past year though, so I'm not too worried. If I don't get any more box invites in the next few months then I'll start getting cranky!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 19, 2014)

I need to get three unique views to my blog (that I have completely neglected the last few months




 ), so I can get that 100 pt boost...though my score would still be awfully low (202). I need to recommit to it.  I tried connecting my foursquare account, but at first it told me my account was already linked to another influenster account. After a couple tries it finally worked. So I have twitter, FB, instagram, &amp; four square.

I wonder if a lot of my FB friends have high privacy settings or something lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2014)

> I need to get three unique views to my blog (that I have completely neglected the last few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â ), so I can get that 100 pt boost...though my score would still be awfully low (202). I need to recommit to it. Â I tried connecting my foursquare account, but at first it told me my account was already linked to another influenster account. After a couple tries it finally worked. So I have twitter, FB, instagram, &amp; four square. I wonder if a lot of my FB friends have high privacy settings or something lol.


 My score is 199. I haven't connected my blog yet, and I'm always amazed it gets any views at all. I have 1 Facebook account that I use only for Influenster and playing Farmville, no people from my real life on there. I don't have many followers on Instagram or Twitter. I don't think my score is ever going to be very high. ETA: Spoke too soon about the site being compatible with my phone. It's back to not scrolling the popup so I can click Preview or Save to post a review.


----------



## TracyT (Apr 19, 2014)

After reading I logged back in. A few of my accounts had a lowish score. There is a refresh button that doesn't seem to do the best job. I definitely got a better point bump doing the unlink/link action. We'll see if I get another box. I got 2, maybe 3 for all of last year. I'd like a box every couple of months but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

My score is 1277 (increased by ~200 after I re-loaded my instagram account).


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally got everything connected, apparently I'm a lurker, my impact score 504. Too bad I can't add this forum to my score. Several of my accounts, like Instagram, I made for my blog and are new.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm pretty positive that the impact score goes by your follower counts on your social media platforms.  For instance I have a score of 202 for my Twitter which is exactly how many followers I have.  Same with Instagram, I have a score of 90 which is exactly how many followers I have.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notruthaddanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty positive that the impact score goes by your follower counts on your social media platforms.  For instance I have a score of 202 for my Twitter which is exactly how many followers I have.  Same with Instagram, I have a score of 90 which is exactly how many followers I have. 
it's not a one for one with bigger accounts.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's not a one for one with bigger accounts. 
Bah well I just thought it was weird that mine were exact but it probably is more like Klout.


----------



## dianaMarie (Apr 21, 2014)

All of my social media match up with the impact score as to how many followers/friends I have except FB. I also dislike that my blog is no more then 100 points, I emailed support about it and was told that if you have a blog connected you will always have 100 points and then some for however many followers/visitors you have on your blog but none of my followers or visitors are being counted and I can't un-link my blog and re-link it again.


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 22, 2014)

On another note...anybody on here qualify for the Mary Kay VoxBox??  I did!!!  I saw on Twitter a few people have gotten theirs.  It looks amazing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> On another note...anybody on here qualify for the Mary Kay VoxBox??  I did!!!  I saw on Twitter a few people have gotten theirs.  It looks amazing.


Yay congrats!!!


----------



## splash79 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm also getting the Mary Kay box!  This will be my first influenster box, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my Viva VoxBox on Monday. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it. Can't wait to try everything out.

eta: I tried to upload a picture but it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try again later


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2014)

I just got some sort of pre-qual for a... summer box, maybe? Can't remember. All I can remember is that there were questions about hotels I've stayed at, stores I've shopped at, what kind of car I drive, and makeup brands I've purchased. I had a *lot* of brands to list before I got a little bit freaked out by how many brands I've bought over the past year and gave up trying to remember them all.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 24, 2014)

My score went from 335 to 58. I am not happy


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 25, 2014)

They said on their Twitter that there's a health box and a wedding box coming up.


----------



## Kelli (Apr 25, 2014)

Gah! The new score thing is quirky. I got my three unique views on my blog and got my 100 points credited, putting my score at 202. I was on the Influenster site looking around, realized I never uploaded a profile pic, so I add. I go back to my home screen and my score is now 123. Left the site, came back later and it was back to 202.  Hopefully it stays at 202 now.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 26, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> On another note...anybody on here qualify for the Mary Kay VoxBox??  I did!!!  I saw on Twitter a few people have gotten theirs.  It looks amazing.


I did and it looks awesome. I'm really excited. Hurry up Monday so I can pick it up from the post office!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> They said on their Twitter that there's a health box and a wedding box coming up.


Ahhhhhh I hope I qualify for the wedding box!


----------



## notruthaddanne (Apr 26, 2014)

My Mary Kay VoxBox finally arrived in the mail today.  Freaking obsessed with it.  So many awesome products to try.  It's really a nice box and I'm super grateful I got picked for it!  Makes me very proud to be an Influenster!  I'm still anxious about getting my Mega VoxBox from winning the Kiss Lashes contest but I suppose this box will hold me over until then!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

Spring Fling box! Who's in it with me?


----------



## TracyT (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm horrible at reading I skim. Though I do believe I am getting the Spring Fling voxbox that has a twitter chat coming up already. Woot. I'm excited.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 29, 2014)

Got my MK box today. A couple of things I wasn't wild about...but that lip gloss...it stole my heart. Which is funny because I totally turned my nose up at it when I first saw it. I may be forced to get some other colors. Also obsessed with the cream shadow and blush.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Spring Fling box! Who's in it with me?


I think I am, I got an email for a twitter party and it says I'm in so yay for us  :wizard:


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

Yay Me! This is my first box so I'm excited!



meaganola said:


> Spring Fling box! Who's in it with me?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy cow! I got kind of fed up with Influenster so I hadn't visited the site or this forum in a while. Just logged in &amp; reconnected all my social media + took a few surveys. Score went from 67 to 696!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll actually qualify for things now!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Holy cow! I got kind of fed up with Influenster so I hadn't visited the site or this forum in a while. Just logged in &amp; reconnected all my social media + took a few surveys. Score went from 67 to 696!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll actually qualify for things now!


yeah the new score thingy is so weird! my current score is 666 (lmao) but i have no idea what it means in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmmm trying to connect my foursquare acct &amp; it says "This Social media account is already linked with other Influenster account." What!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> yeah the new score thingy is so weird! my current score is 666 (lmao) but i have no idea what it means in the grand scheme of things.


Haha yeah me either, but I'll take it! My score was the same foooreverrr on the old system


----------



## Kelli (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmmm trying to connect my foursquare acct &amp; it says "This Social media account is already linked with other Influenster account." What!


Mine has said that every time I try to connect it as well. Must be a glitch on their end.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Yay Me! This is my first box so I'm excited!


Congrats!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

Did anyone do the Twitter party and see the spoilers? I've got this whole job thing to deal with, and I don't get lunch on Tuesdays (SO BUSY), so I couldn't even watch, but I'm curious about what might be in there.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 29, 2014)

They didn't actually say what's in it.



> Finally, before we go.. a few hints for the #*SpringVoxBox* filled with 5 products perfect for the warmer season! #*LaborDayMovie*You already know you're receiving something special from @*ParamountMovies* specifically related to the #*LaborDayMovie*
> 
> But there's also a few goodies for beauty queens, something to keep you on the go, and another Influenster product debut! #*LaborDayMovie*
> 
> But that's all the time we have! Stay tuned for an email notifying you when the box ships! Thank you for coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />#*LaborDayMovie*


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I really, *really* hope it's not a ticket to the movie or a copy of the book!  Those seem like really uninspired things.  Oh.  Wait.  According to Wikipedia, for some reason that is probably relevant to the plot, the film was promoted in partnership with the National Pie Council!  Pie!  I love pie!  That is acceptable!  Anything involving pie is *always* acceptable.  Unless bananas are involved.  Those are icky.  But cherry or apple?  Yes.  Both.  Now.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 30, 2014)

I did attend the party because it was slow at work. It didn't last very long and it wasn't all that exciting. They did some giveaways but they didn't really say what the prize packages were.

Like meaganola said, they didn't give anything away really about the box contents, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see!



meaganola said:


> Did anyone do the Twitter party and see the spoilers? I've got this whole job thing to deal with, and I don't get lunch on Tuesdays (SO BUSY), so I couldn't even watch, but I'm curious about what might be in there.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, I reconnected everything and my score flew up!  Maybe maybe I'll get something this time!


----------



## TracyT (Apr 30, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I did attend the party because it was slow at work. It didn't last very long and it wasn't all that exciting. They did some giveaways but they didn't really say what the prize packages were.
> 
> Like meaganola said, they didn't give anything away really about the box contents, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see!


Interesting. It was such a last minute Twitter event. I'm curious what will be in the box. I guess it's time to watch for spoilers and hints.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel like this when I did not get an invite. LOL


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't received anything in so long that I was starting to think it was never going to happen again.  The last couple of things have been snoozefests like gel insoles, dish soap, and two green tea samples.  Not even enough to take to work to share with the green tea fans there.

Ugh.  I can't watch this game any more.  Someone please tag me if the Blazers come within three.  (And, wow, Robin Lopez looks like a SE PDX hippie stoner.  I mean this in an "I can easily see bumping into this dude pretty much everywhere I go.")


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

I haven't had an invite in a loooong time either. I randomly received a $25 gift card to Walmart in the mail, which was a reward for a Suave challenge that I barely remember doing lol...so I guess that was nice. But still no box or invite to anything fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 1, 2014)

I got a survey today asking me about where I live and what brand of sportswear I like to buy. It sounds interesting! Hope I get in.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

I think I'm getting the Spring Fling voxbox but I'm not entirely sure?

ETA I got a few emails inviting me to the Labor Day movie twitter party and those emails said I was in the Spring Fling voxbox, but I literally just joined, did a few surveys, and haven't logged back in since other than to do the one qualifying survey which I was surprised to even get.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 4, 2014)

whAt were your points (not exactly, just an estimation) when you got invited for a voxbox?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> whAt were your points (not exactly, just an estimation) when you got invited for a voxbox?


It's 950 now and I haven't done anything since then except take the voxbox qualifying survey they emailed me.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

what exactly do you have to do to get your points up?  Do reviews endlessly?  I have linked all of my social media, did all of my quizzes, linked the appropriate blogs (sorry, don't have a cat blog and I am not going to pretend that I have one!!) and did a lot (in my mine) of reviews.

nothing - I cannot crack 200.


----------



## Kelli (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what exactly do you have to do to get your points up?  Do reviews endlessly?  I have linked all of my social media, did all of my quizzes, linked the appropriate blogs (sorry, don't have a cat blog and I am not going to pretend that I have one!!) and did a lot (in my mine) of reviews.
> 
> nothing - I cannot crack 200.


I'm thinking that overall score is just social media type stuff and just go on how many friends/how active you are on social media. The reviews, quizzes, linking blogs etc I think just count for your expert badge scores. I used to notice (before the change in main score) that when I did, say, a bunch of beauty product reviews, within a couple days my Beauty Badge score would go up, but my overall main score wouldn't change.

Of course I don't know if that is the case for sure, but it seems like that's how it has worked for me.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what exactly do you have to do to get your points up?  Do reviews endlessly?  I have linked all of my social media, did all of my quizzes, linked the appropriate blogs (sorry, don't have a cat blog and I am not going to pretend that I have one!!) and did a lot (in my mine) of reviews.
> 
> nothing - I cannot crack 200.


I think if you have a lot of followers on Twitter or Instagram, that helps immensely.


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2014)

What is the highest score possible?


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what exactly do you have to do to get your points up? Do reviews endlessly? I have linked all of my social media, did all of my quizzes, linked the appropriate blogs (sorry, don't have a cat blog and I am not going to pretend that I have one!!) and did a lot (in my mine) of reviews.
> 
> nothing - I cannot crack 200.


I was stuck in the 200s for awhile and then I reconnected my social media and it jumped up to almost 400! I don't have a lot of followers on my social media accounts so it can't be that. I have no idea how they do scores


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

i reconnected my SM too and nothing  and I am on twitter, FB, instagram, tumbler, wordpress, google +.  still stuck under 200.  And I will never get a huge following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> i reconnected my SM too and nothing and I am on twitter, FB, instagram, tumbler, wordpress, google +. still stuck under 200. And I will never get a huge following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


then I would just keep doing reviews and answering questions. pretty much all you can do lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

It looks like if you don't have a crazy amount of followers, you pretty much get a point for each follower you have?

Mine breaks down like this:

Facebook 319 (On my phone so I can't see how many friends I have exactly, but I'm betting that's pretty close!)

Linkedin 1 

Instagram 162 (162 followers)

Twitter 109 (109 followers)

Google+ 15

Foursquare 2

Blog 100


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 5, 2014)

I just got an email 10 minutes ago to take the Pre-survey to see if I'm "fit for a fresh, fabulous VoxBox"

I was asked questions like the make of car I drive, brand contacts/glasses,and how often I exercise.

Sounds interesting! I hope I qualify.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone else get this email?

The last box I got was the UniVoxBox a couple months ago....


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It looks like if you don't have a crazy amount of followers, you pretty much get a point for each follower you have?
> 
> Mine breaks down like this:
> 
> ...


Interesting!  I have a 1295 Impact Score, but I'm not sure of how it breaks down.  The only account that I actually keep track of my followers is Twitter (favorite social media outlet BY FAR- but as a news junkie, I guess this makes sense).  

In other news, I got a prequal survey for "Active Beauties" this morning!


----------



## diana16 (May 5, 2014)

I havent logged onto influenster in so long! I did get the Uni box so I logged in to take the survey and I was surprised about the Impact score, I have 273. Hoping I can get my score higher


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> I just got an email 10 minutes ago to take the Pre-survey to see if I'm "fit for a fresh, fabulous VoxBox"
> 
> I was asked questions like the make of car I drive, brand contacts/glasses,and how often I exercise.
> 
> ...





elizabethrose said:


> Interesting!  I have a 1295 Impact Score, but I'm not sure of how it breaks down.  The only account that I actually keep track of my followers is Twitter (favorite social media outlet BY FAR- but as a news junkie, I guess this makes sense).
> 
> In other news, I got a prequal survey for "Active Beauties" this morning!


I got this survey too! Not sure why they think I'm active..I'm the laziest person on earth. The last VoxBox I got was the 'Good Life' box and that was all about being healthy/active too.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got this survey too! Not sure why they think I'm active..I'm the laziest person on earth. The last VoxBox I got was the 'Good Life' box and that was all about being healthy/active too.


Hahaha! I had no idea it was active until I started taking the quiz and it was like "how many times do you work out a week?!"  I filled out enough for the active badge but certainly nothing above that!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2014)

To me it looked like they were doing a mash up survey for several different summer Vox Boxes. The "what are you doing this summer?" Question made me think there will be a wedding box, at least!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> To me it looked like they were doing a mash up survey for several different summer Vox Boxes. The "what are you doing this summer?" Question made me think there will be a wedding box, at least!


I wondered this as well!  None of the above, was certainly my answer lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

I just connected my Twitter, LinkedIn and Instagram and it boosted my score to 1935. I linked my Google+ (which I hate and never use) and lowered my score by about 200 points so I just unlinked it and it went back up lol.


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

@MelissaJohnson @elizabethrose @ -just got that survey as well! Here's to hoping it's a fun box! The last one I got was the Crest Optic White, and while appreciated, I want a dang makeup box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 5, 2014)

> Good news: You've made the shortlist for Influenster's heartiest VoxBox yet! To make the final cut, please click the button below to complete our prequalification survey by Wednesday, May 7th at 12PM EST.


just got this survey! The question at the end made me think it was a wedding themed box because it asked if i was getting married, so i really hope it is and that i qualify!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

Hmm, just got a pre-survey for "Influenster's smoothest VoxBox". It was a lot of questions about shaving/razors.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

I know we were talking about impact scores the other day- mine jumped up to 1418.  I haven't disconnected or reconnected or done any more quizzes.  And I KNOW I haven't gained 200 followers anywhere.  What's up, Influenster?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hmm, just got a pre-survey for "Influenster's smoothest VoxBox". It was a lot of questions about shaving/razors.


I got that one too!


----------



## magz03 (May 7, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I got that one too!


I did too. They don't want us hairy lol


----------



## kira685 (May 7, 2014)

i had just about given up and got the razor survey today too - it's actually perfect because I've had trouble committing to a brand and end up just getting disposables


----------



## MsBLittleton (May 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hmm, just got a pre-survey for "Influenster's smoothest VoxBox". It was a lot of questions about shaving/razors.


I got this aswell! Hope I qualify ... I only just signed up a month ago and haven't really done much with it.


----------



## Madiha K (May 7, 2014)

Trying to reconnect my Instagram and it keeps saying it's linked with another account. WTF influenster...?


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Sweeeeet, just qualified for the eBay badge!


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

darn, they are going to make me fricking work to get something, aren't they?  I got the ebay badge promo - and the things I have to do for a 25.00 credit at ebay? I am sorry, but why would I "write" 3 how to guides on ebay?

topic one - how to snipe

topic two - how to spend more than you should at ebay

topic three - how to admit that you have a problem on ebay and need an intervention.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 7, 2014)

I got the e-mail about eBay, too. Ugh. Not Excited.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Got the ebay one too. I'll take what I can get since that's the only one I've gotten other than the Spring Fling VoxBox I haven't heard anything about other than the twitter movie watching party or whatever.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

May or may not have finished all 3 of my guides already lol

I just wrote about beauty stuff. Easy enough!


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I am going to write about beauty stuff too...


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

All done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now gimme that $25 ebay gift card.  :bringiton:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I don't have time until this weekend - is there a time limit on it?


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't have time until this weekend - is there a time limit on it?


*CONTEST ENTRY DATES: **The Contest will begin on May 5, 2014 at 12:00 am EST and end on July 1, 2014 at 11:59 pm EST. (the “Contest Period”). *


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

oh good - I have some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> *CONTEST ENTRY DATES: **The Contest will begin on May 5, 2014 at 12:00 am EST and end on July 1, 2014 at 11:59 pm EST. (the “Contest Period”). *


Oops, I didn't see that! Does that mean we won't get the gift cards until July/August probably? 

Oh well..it'll be a nice surprise because I'm sure I will have forgotten aaaaall about this by then!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh good - I have some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> thank you!!


You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oops, I didn't see that! Does that mean we won't get the gift cards until July/August probably?
> 
> Oh well..it'll be a nice surprise because I'm sure I will have forgotten aaaaall about this by then!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I guess not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to get it earlier because there are things I want, haha. But I guess it'll be nice to get the $25 later so I can practice some self-restraint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I guess not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to get it earlier because there are things I want, haha. But I guess it'll be nice to get the $25 later so I can practice some self-restraint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha me too! Attempting a low-buy but gift cards don't count!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha me too! Attempting a low-buy but gift cards don't count!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the way you think, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 8, 2014)

I'm also doing the eBay guides and I'm on my 3rd one. But now it won't let me upload pictures! I could upload pictures on the first two. What should I do? It's not because my picture is too large nor I have bad internet connection. If anyone can help me, please PM or just reply here. Thank you in advance!

Edit: Tried it again this morning and it worked. Yay!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 8, 2014)

I got the eBay guide one too  but I feel a little lost. I think I could easily write the guides, but having to include pictures and links to eBay auctions throws me off a little. I really want that $25 gift card though!


----------



## button6004 (May 8, 2014)

I got the email about the shaving one and didnt qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hoping for another box, I havent had one since the Jadore box.


----------



## Janelle Ong (May 8, 2014)

I was so busy and I missed the deadline to do the smoothest box one ( and its my very first! I lost hope since I never got picked)! My survey was still live, and I submitted it! Hopefully it went through, have any of you guys still able to get a box if you missed the deadline on the survey?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

So, I got the Sargento cheese box... I got the free cheese and used it on a picnic, but it wasn't a very exciting thing to review... I guess I just don't get the whole Influenster thing yet! LOL


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 8, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, I got the Sargento cheese box... I got the free cheese and used it on a picnic, but it wasn't a very exciting thing to review... I guess I just don't get the whole Influenster thing yet! LOL


My first box was a Colgate toothbrush, and that one wasn't that interesting to review too. However, my next three boxes were the ones filled with several products on each box! Those are definitely fun! More badges, so more stuff to win. :]


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 8, 2014)

How do you add a link for the ebay guide? Do you guys know the code for it? I tried clicking that 'Link' button and every time it just freezes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Where does it say you have to include links &amp; pictures for the ebay guides?


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Where does it say you have to include links &amp; pictures for the ebay guides?


IIRC... It states the guidelines on what to include in your guide under the "read more" for each task (and that's where it tells you that you have to include links to items on eBay as well as pictures of what you're talking about - this was probably the most annoying part for me, lol)


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 9, 2014)

Just got picked to be in the Venus Snap voxbox....despite me saying that I don't shave on-the-go on the pre-survey. Lol! It's like a travel size razor and I'm not traveling to anywhere soon. .


----------



## lindzebra (May 9, 2014)

I also got into the Venus Snap VoxBox. I am happy because it's my first box since the Jolly box, but I would like a beauty box at some point.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Where does it say you have to include links &amp; pictures for the ebay guides?


On the Infuenster page for the badge where you go to submit your link. I clicked on the show more and it says this:



> TO COMPLETE THIS TASK:
> 
> Write a guide on eBay about something you know! Check out this How To before starting, and be sure to follow all of the requirements below. Once finished, submit the link to your published guide above.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeMyBait (May 9, 2014)

Alright well I wrote one pretty easily, now I just need to write two more &gt;.&lt;

My son is not about me "playing" on the laptop lol He wants to join in. So I have to work quickly while he naps.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 9, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I also got into the Venus Snap VoxBox. I am happy because it's my first box since the Jolly box, but I would like a beauty box at some point.


I got into this too. I thought it was weird how they worded the survey. Like what do they mean shaving on the go? Driving and shaving? LOL. Weird...but its so tiny &amp; cute!


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

okay, I did two guides on ebay - got the links, embedded youtube (still wondering how it works with the photo from ebay....)

I did two DIY beauty things - lip scrub &amp; make yer own nailpolish with links to searches in ebay for the ingredients.  Now, I have to think of a third one, but I want to see if they accept the ones I have already written.

for those who wrote theirs already, how long did it take for them to accept your review on influenster?


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I did two guides on ebay - got the links, embedded youtube (still wondering how it works with the photo from ebay....)
> 
> I did two DIY beauty things - lip scrub &amp; make yer own nailpolish with links to searches in ebay for the ingredients.  Now, I have to think of a third one, but I want to see if they accept the ones I have already written.
> 
> for those who wrote theirs already, how long did it take for them to accept your review on influenster?


Forgot about the video! I only did the pictures...

I did one a few days ago and it still says under review. I finished the other two yesterday. I really do hope it gets approved even thought I didn't do the video.

&amp;&amp; I got that Venus snap box! I saw an ad for it on Facebook and it's so cute! It will be good to toss in the bag for traveling especially if it comes in the small case.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2014)

Got an email saying I'm a top badge holder for NYC color for the uni voxbox. excitement. Also I need to do the eBay things because I got the email for that badge, but I'm out of town right now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

For those who did the Kiss Lashes Badge fom the J'Adore Voxbox, has anyone gotten the prize yet? I want my press on nails, lol.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I did two guides on ebay - got the links, embedded youtube (still wondering how it works with the photo from ebay....)
> 
> I did two DIY beauty things - lip scrub &amp; make yer own nailpolish with links to searches in ebay for the ingredients.  Now, I have to think of a third one, but I want to see if they accept the ones I have already written.
> 
> for those who wrote theirs already, how long did it take for them to accept your review on influenster?


I wrote mine on the first day and all three are still under review.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2014)

Just got a prequal survey for 'a box just for moms'...asked me about first aid ointment, where I shop, and what kind of car I drive.


----------



## JaneSays (May 11, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> Just got a prequal survey for 'a box just for moms'...asked me about first aid ointment, where I shop, and what kind of car I drive.


I got the same prequal survey.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

I got the mom survey too but..I'm not a mom so I DQ'd right away.


----------



## JaneSays (May 11, 2014)

Does it cut you off mid-survey if you don't qualify?  This is only my 2nd survey.  Ever.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2014)

I don't have the survey (yet, anyway!) and I'm a mom!! Send me the survey, influenster!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> Does it cut you off mid-survey if you don't qualify?  This is only my 2nd survey.  Ever.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah. It asked me who I lived with &amp; then said I didn't qualify. Which is fine, because I totally don't on this one!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 12, 2014)

I got the email about the eBay badge/virtual VoxBox too! This is my second virtual VoxBox...the last one was many months ago and had something to do with Ponds I think.

It seems like an easy enough assignment and I really want that $25 gift card!

I won't have time until the end of this month when classes I instruct this semester are over to write the "how-tos". 

I'm glad those who qualified for it have until July to complete it! lol I can pust this off.

I hope this means I'm still in the running for the "fit, fresh, fabulous, VoxBox" that I got a pre-qualification survey about last week.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

YEAHHHH!!!



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> Congratulations! You've been selected for the Go VoxBox! Designed for your active lifestyle, the Go VoxBox will fuel your health and wellness journey!
> 
> Here's your road map to the Go VoxBox:


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

@@elizabethrose same here!! Woot woot. Wonder what it'll be. PLEASE GOD NO MORE DR. SCHOLLS INSOLES THOUGH


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@elizabethrose same here!! Woot woot. Wonder what it'll be. PLEASE GOD NO MORE DR. SCHOLLS INSOLES THOUGH


I could use insoles- have they been bad in the past?  I seriously need some arch support in my running shoes.  I think I would be happier on my runs if I had them, I'm just too lazy to go buy any.  I wonder what it will be too though!  Maybe something really fun!?  I dunno!  Haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

There's a thread for the Go VoxBox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132168-go-voxbox/


----------



## splash79 (May 12, 2014)

I received the Mary Kay Voxbox a couple of weeks ago and I'm now I'm not sure what to do.  I regularly use facebook, have a twitter that I read more than post, and have an instagram that I don't use.  I'm shy, so I don't feel comfortable doing a youtube video, so I started a blog.  When you have received a box, how active are you about it on your media sites?  I'd like to keep receiving things from Influsenster, but I need to warm up to the idea of talking about it on social media.

Any advice for a newbie?


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I could use insoles- have they been bad in the past?  I seriously need some arch support in my running shoes.  I think I would be happier on my runs if I had them, I'm just too lazy to go buy any.  I wonder what it will be too though!  Maybe something really fun!?  I dunno!  Haha


I just got them from Bzz Agent &amp; from a past Influenster box too.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a thread for the Go VoxBox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132168-go-voxbox/


Thanks lady!  I was looking for this earlier but my brain is fried.. so.. y'know.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 13, 2014)

As soon as I got home last night, I recieved word that I'm been selected for the GoVoxBox!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very excited! I was suprised I got the survey last week and final selection for the box this week. I just got the UniVoxBox in March...but I'm not complaining. 

And I also got my Birchbox and Ipsy tracking numbers. Of course all of these emails/notices came after I left work and reading the forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 13, 2014)

Posting again bc I got this email about an hour ago:

Hi Melissa,

We know you wear that Decorator badge proudly, so why not put it to good use by sharing your interior design know-how on eBay?

Unlock the eBay Badge to earn your $25 gift card from eBay!

Looks like I have TWO eBay badges to unlock now. 

So I guess I have a total of $50 to use on eBay in my future.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And also Yay! for actually getting something for having the Decorator badge!


----------



## notruthaddanne (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> For those who did the Kiss Lashes Badge fom the J'Adore Voxbox, has anyone gotten the prize yet? I want my press on nails, lol.


Yeah!  I got mine last Monday I believe.  Love those nails!


----------



## JaneSays (May 14, 2014)

Did anyone else get the Olay Fresh Effects "Virtual" Box?  It's still sitting open in my fun file - I completed the tasks 2 months ago.  I haven't heard anything about it since the original email.  I looked for dates in the official rules and found nothing.  My account has been glitchy- not updating - before.  I just want to see if anyone else's has updated or if they've heard anything.


----------



## notruthaddanne (May 14, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> Posting again bc I got this email about an hour ago:
> 
> Hi Melissa,
> 
> ...


I also got an email like this for being a Fashionista Badge holder.  How do you know you get 2?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> Yeah!  I got mine last Monday I believe.  Love those nails!


Thank you!  In that case, I'll give it another week or so then email them.  I love those nails, too it's the only reason I do the badges, lol!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 14, 2014)

I don't think you get two. I think once you unlock the eBay badge you get the $25 gift card. Both emails were for unlocking the eBay badge and I think there is only the one eBay badge.

I got this email for gadgets... which is weird because I don't think I said anything about gadgets on my profile.



MelissaJohnson said:


> Posting again bc I got this email about an hour ago:
> 
> Hi Melissa,
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

I had a bout of inspiration and did some of the ebay guides today for the badge. So far I've done "top 5 nail polishes for a beach getaway" (ok i didn't realize how much i love writing about nail polish - maybe i need to blog about it once i actually have $$$ to spend on tons of polishes), and "top 5 gluten free food substitutes."


----------



## bluegnu (May 14, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I received the Mary Kay Voxbox a couple of weeks ago and I'm now I'm not sure what to do.  I regularly use facebook, have a twitter that I read more than post, and have an instagram that I don't use.  I'm shy, so I don't feel comfortable doing a youtube video, so I started a blog.  When you have received a box, how active are you about it on your media sites?  I'd like to keep receiving things from Influsenster, but I need to warm up to the idea of talking about it on social media.
> 
> Any advice for a newbie?


I'm in the same boat! I'm definitely too much of an introvert to post a video/pictures of myself. I would love to hear some advice from some seasoned VoxBoxers out there! I also received the Mary Kay voxbox, and I was actually shocked at how much stuff was actually in it! Very awesome, and saved me from buying some new makeup brushes, too.


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> I also got an email like this for being a Fashionista Badge holder.  How do you know you get 2?


I did as well - it just brought me to the same ebay page in influenster to submit my guides.


----------



## hellorigby (May 15, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> I'm in the same boat! I'm definitely too much of an introvert to post a video/pictures of myself. I would love to hear some advice from some seasoned VoxBoxers out there! I also received the Mary Kay voxbox, and I was actually shocked at how much stuff was actually in it! Very awesome, and saved me from buying some new makeup brushes, too.


I wrote a blog post about my Mary Kay voxbox, showing a before/after shot of an everyday look. obviously if you're applying make up you kind of have to take pictures of yourself, but other options could be  doing a makeup look on paper, taking product shots and posting those to twitter/instagram/facebook, or maybe a friend would pose for photos? I also always participate in their Twitter parties. If you're not active on Twitter, its a great way to meet some new faces too! hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

To those asking about activeness for those who are shy: I definitely use a blog because I hate vlogging. I have an instagram but that's because I love instagram. Sometimes I post pictures of myself with stuff, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I just post a picture of my stuff but without showing my face.

For example, In the univoxbox tasks, I felt that the tasks for the Playtex badge were very annoying (wanted me to share their page with five friends? wtf, i'm not spamming my friends). So, sometimes I do all the tasks, sometimes I do some. I try to make an effort to do the majority of the things, but not necessarily all. And if it makes y'all feel any better, I've qualified for A LOT of things using this approach.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

Also, I hate twitter, so I just have a dummy twitter account to use for Influenster tasks. You could do the same thing with instagram if you wanted.


----------



## RenoFab (May 15, 2014)

So..... I am a little late to the game here bc I just finally started figuring out how to work MUT again, but I got the VOXBOX last month and have gotten around to using most of everything and wanted to share:

Montagne Jenneusse Masks - It's always fun to try new masks but I have a ton of masks that are higher quality so I don't think I will go out and buy one of these. The smell was nice and I did not react to it like a lot of people may have mentioned.

NYC City Proof Lip Crayon - This color looks to be like a punchy berry red. When applied, it looks more classic red but then fades down a bit to the way the color looks unapplied. I like it but it was a bit drying so I applied a little gloss on top. What I did like is that it stained my lips almost all day so I did no have to re-apply. I just put a little light gloss on top and I was set.

Pure Ice nail polish - I got the glitter and corally pink colors. They are both adorable and will probably use the pink color the most. I like that the consistency is light and not goopy. I don't see that these polishes are 4-free though and love my Julep for that reason so I am not thrilled to overuse these. Also, they are available at Walmart almost exclusively I think and I am not too into Walmart soooooo....probably won't purchase these.

Shell card- Haven't really figured out if I will use this honestly

Cetaphil wipes - Ok who doesn't need more wipes all the time. I like these and they do a good job removing regular makeup. No so much waterproof makeup but a descent job nonetheless. 

Vaseline Spray and Go - I honestly love thick moisturizing lotions bc I live in a really dry climate but I find that I don't take the time to apply them so this is fun to try. No major scents. I was a little confused with the packaging at first and thought it was a tanning product bc the can is so brown but it is not. This is good to have for when you are wanting to quickly apply to those dry flaky legs and run out the door haha.

Overall a great way to try products for free. Thanks Influester.


----------



## Padawan (May 15, 2014)

So I got informed that I was a top badge holder for the Annie's Homegrown box, which I think I got way back in February. Crazy that they took this long to announce it! Apparently I will be getting a Chicco reusable bag and five Annie's products for free! They said it's worth $50 for the package. I guess Chicco bags are really expensive? lol! Either way, I am happy, because honestly, the list of things to unlock the badge wasn't very long. It was easy, and the free lasagna I got to try was really good.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 16, 2014)

The spring fling voxbox badge is now on my profile. Not only that, but some of the tasks tell you what is in it. Looks good! A lot of the products I already use or use something similar to it.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (May 16, 2014)

notruthaddanne said:


> I also got an email like this for being a Fashionista Badge holder.  How do you know you get 2?


I don't know. I got the first eBay badge email a week ago and the eBay badge that collaborates with the Decorator badge just a few days ago.

But I looked in my fun file and there is only one eBay badge to unlock and my GoVoxBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess the second email was a mistake or preemptive?


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 16, 2014)

yay!! just prequalified and made the pre survey for a "beauty junkie" themed voxbox! I am beyond excited and I hope they pick me


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 16, 2014)

Does your eBay guide submission say completed? My first guide still says under review but the other two are completed.

Also I got the Venus snap today and it is the cutest thing!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

Yay, all of my eBay guides say "complete"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 16, 2014)

Hmm... I wonder what I did wrong in that first review. I had used that first review as a template for the other two lol


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2014)

my first two ebay guides are complete!  yeah - so I did something right.  I just did my last one on how to search and buy book series in lots...I am a bookworm and love to read full series, so that was something I could yak about.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 19, 2014)

That's a cool idea. I'm trying to decide on what to write my last guide on &gt;.&lt; I'm like completely drawing a blank. Which is SO silly because I'm pretty much on eBay every day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> That's a cool idea. I'm trying to decide on what to write my last guide on &gt;.&lt; I'm like completely drawing a blank. Which is SO silly because I'm pretty much on eBay every day.


My last one is hard too. I think I'm going to do like "top 5 'it bags'" or something


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

So excited, I got an email for a survey to qualify for a Mothers Box.

The biggest reason, is because the mom's badge wouldn't show up for me, and they just said don't worry about it.

So now I know I will qualify for that category.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 20, 2014)

got my NYC Color brand challenge price from the Univoxbox today! Overall I'm excited I won because the only ones I ever won before this were the "everyone wins" ones.

The mosaic powder is really pretty and not super dark, the lipgloss smells nice and can be one I travel with (I like to take samples, and cheap makeup with me when i travel instead of my nice stuff), the eyeliner might be a bust but I need to try it out. I prefer the sharpie-like eyeliner pens, like the Stila Stay all day liquid eyeliner. This is one of the ones that is more paint like instead of sharpie like (if that makes sense). And I swatched it on my hand and it definitely took quite a while for it to dry. But I'll try it out forreal later!


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

so, it states I've unlocked my ebay badge, so where is my 25.00?  I don't see it in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, it states I've unlocked my ebay badge, so where is my 25.00?  I don't see it in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did it say that you would get them immediately? Usually, it seems like you have to wait a month or two after the program closes, like if everyone had until May 30th to finish, everyone's prizes would be sent a month or so after that.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Did it say that you would get them immediately? Usually, it seems like you have to wait a month or two after the program closes, like if everyone had until May 30th to finish, everyone's prizes would be sent a month or so after that.


Well, they did say I unlocked my badge...

I thought that the date was to set a time limit, but you could be right that the "prizes" are sent out after that.  I just don't want to miss it, you know?  My first thing I ever got from influenster..and I had to work at it too! lol


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, they did say I unlocked my badge...
> 
> I thought that the date was to set a time limit, but you could be right that the "prizes" are sent out after that.  I just don't want to miss it, you know?  My first thing I ever got from influenster..and I had to work at it too! lol


Congrats on your first thing from Influenster!  I unlocked one of my badges days after I got the box and two others within a week or two, but they waited until the end. Then, a week or so after the end date, I received a couple emails stating I was a badge holder for each badge I had unlocked. Then my prizes came in the mail a couple months later. Since yours will be a code you won't have to waiting for shipping probably, so it'll be a bit quicker, but I'd definitely not plan on having it until a week after the end of the program. Hopefully, it is different for this one. It is a virtual box, so maybe it's different than the big boxes they send out. Have you read the FAQ on their site? It might mention when to expect your prize.

It kind of sucks for badges where everyone is guaranteed a prize that they wait till the end, but that's how the two I had were. Most of their badges they pick only the top badge holders, sio they'd need to wait until everyone has had a chance to enter. I think it's probably easier for them to wait, otherwise there could be a lot of confussion as to who they sent prizes to and who they hadn't.


----------



## Madiha K (May 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> got my NYC Color brand challenge price from the Univoxbox today! Overall I'm excited I won because the only ones I ever won before this were the "everyone wins" ones.
> 
> The mosaic powder is really pretty and not super dark, the lipgloss smells nice and can be one I travel with (I like to take samples, and cheap makeup with me when i travel instead of my nice stuff), the eyeliner might be a bust but I need to try it out. I prefer the sharpie-like eyeliner pens, like the Stila Stay all day liquid eyeliner. This is one of the ones that is more paint like instead of sharpie like (if that makes sense). And I swatched it on my hand and it definitely took quite a while for it to dry. But I'll try it out forreal later!
> 
> ...


When did they announce the badge winners?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 25, 2014)

OMG!! Remind me next time Influenster wants us to create eBay guides to run, run far far away!! LOL Nah, it's wasn't THAT bad, but good grief I just didn't know what to write.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 25, 2014)

Madiha K said:


> When did they announce the badge winners?


I got my email about the NYC color one like the week before last. But idk if they've announced the other badge winners for the other brands.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

So, it looks like I qualified for the T.L.C Voxbox!! Woot!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (May 27, 2014)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but I really wish I'd noticed when I signed up that you could only get 5 badges, and that you couldn't get rid of any of them once you'd done it. I just started at the beginning, so I don't have the beauty badge, and I have way, way, way more to say about that topic than, say Pop Culture. Bah! My blog is about makeup, and it's almost completely useless for Influenster, because they never send me the beauty things to review. I get insoles and cheese instead. I think it's a bad idea for them too, because they would get more exposure by sending the right things to me (and other people!).


----------



## JaneSays (May 27, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, it looks like I qualified for the T.L.C Voxbox!! Woot!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> Me too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

Dang, influenster really likes me:



> We hear you're getting married! Is social media invited to your wedding?
> Hi Karissa,
> 
> We heard that you're getting married this year - congratulations! We want to hear how you're using social media to plan for and share about your wedding! Complete this short, fun survey and qualify for an upcoming VoxBox - just for brides!
> ...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 27, 2014)

Me too! Yay!!!



ScoutSays said:


> So, it looks like I qualified for the T.L.C Voxbox!! Woot!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

Congrats to those who qualified! If there isn't a dedicated thread made for it yet, you're more than welcome to make one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

Whoops! Just saw that you made one @@ScoutSays - I feel like the way my index page is set up on here, I don't see *all* of the new threads.

Anyway, I'm dying to see how this wedding box shapes up!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Whoops! Just saw that you made one @@ScoutSays - I feel like the way my index page is set up on here, I don't see *all* of the new threads.
> 
> Anyway, I'm dying to see how this wedding box shapes up!


I JUST made the thread after you suggested it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I would totally be excited about the wedding box if I were getting married! I bet it rocks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I JUST made the thread after you suggested it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I would totally be excited about the wedding box if I were getting married! I bet it rocks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh good I thought I was going crazy for a minute!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Oh good I thought I was going crazy for a minute!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well... I mean... let's not rule that out just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 27, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, it looks like I qualified for the T.L.C Voxbox!! Woot!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My 2nd box! Woot!


----------



## dianaMarie (May 27, 2014)

So bummed that I am not getting the Tlc voxbox. I got the pre-survey for it too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I did however get a survey for a voxbox just for brides. Hopefully I will qualify for something since I haven't received a box since the Rose.


----------



## Madiha K (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I got my email about the NYC color one like the week before last. But idk if they've announced the other badge winners for the other brands.


oh, okay.Congrats btw!!


----------



## Madiha K (May 28, 2014)

Yay! Just got the email about being a top Dove badge holder!! Getting a $10 Walmart giftcard!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

My eBay guides are no longer under review and they all have check marks and say completed so I guess I'm good to go! I told hubs I would give him the eBay GC since he is on there all the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> My eBay guides are no longer under review and they all have check marks and say completed so I guess I'm good to go! I told hubs I would give him the eBay GC since he is on there all the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My fiance keeps talking about how jealous he is that I'm getting the ebay GC, I think he's more of a shopaholic than I am in some ways hahahah. I really want to put it towards some vintagy things I want to use as centerpieces though, so he can suck it up hahahah.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> My fiance keeps talking about how jealous he is that I'm getting the ebay GC, I think he's more of a shopaholic than I am in some ways hahahah. I really want to put it towards some vintagy things I want to use as centerpieces though, so he can suck it up hahahah.


My hubs keeps saying he wishes they had subscription boxes for stuff he likes, like car parts and RC cars LMAO!!! So, I figured he has pouted enough, so he can have it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

Interesting... I just an email from Influenster about unlocking the Rimmel AND imPRESS Badges... and thus I'm receiving stuff from both brands. I can't remember if those two badges were sending out items to all badge holders or only badge winners... 

Regardless, I'm receiving a Rimmel London Eyeliner and a gift pack from imPRESS with: 1 imPRESS Press-On Manicure Kit 1 Kiss Looks So Natural Lash set 1 Kiss Ever EZ Lash Adhesive.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Interesting... I just an email from Influenster about unlocking the Rimmel AND imPRESS Badges... and thus I'm receiving stuff from both brands. I can't remember if those two badges were sending out items to all badge holders or only badge winners...
> 
> Regardless, I'm receiving a Rimmel London Eyeliner and a gift pack from imPRESS with: 1 imPRESS Press-On Manicure Kit 1 Kiss Looks So Natural Lash set 1 Kiss Ever EZ Lash Adhesive.


Just got an email about the impress one too! I think that's one that everyone gets if you complete it. Kinda wish I had tried for the Rimmel one too but I think I got too busy to put in the effort or something.


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Just got an email about the impress one too! I think that's one that everyone gets if you complete it. Kinda wish I had tried for the Rimmel one too but I think I got too busy to put in the effort or something.


TBH I don't think I put in that much effort for any of my badges. XD But I really did want to win the Pilot badge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> TBH I don't think I put in that much effort for any of my badges. XD But I really did want to win the Pilot badge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


SAME. i'm hoping they haven't announced that one yet :fingers crossed:


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> SAME. i'm hoping they haven't announced that one yet :fingers crossed:


Here's to hoping!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CindyLouBou (May 30, 2014)

I got an email today about getting a Freeman Bare Foot Spa product so I'm very excited ^w^


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

I got a survey today about their upcoming summer programs!!  yeah!  Maybe I will actually get a box!  It was just a pre-qualify survey so I do not know what it about - but I think it is going to be sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got a survey today about their upcoming summer programs!!  yeah!  Maybe I will actually get a box!  It was just a pre-qualify survey so I do not know what it about - but I think it is going to be sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was interesting that they asked about my car though. XD


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

I know - that was funny - Perhaps it is stuff to keep you happy in traffic while you bake in the hot sun!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 3, 2014)

Got into the new voxbox with the Victoria's Secret sports bra! Very excited!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

Wonder when our eBay gc's will be ready...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 3, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Got into the new voxbox with the Victoria's Secret sports bra! Very excited!


Lucky!  I just saw their post on FB about it and was like "Why I get no VS love, Influenster?"  Congrats!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Lucky!  I just saw their post on FB about it and was like "Why I get no VS love, Influenster?"  Congrats!


Thanks! I got a prequal survey probably over a month ago &amp; completely forgot about it. On the cheat sheet it shows 5 different styles, I'm pretty sure we're only getting one but hey if they want to throw all 5 in there I won't be complaining haha


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got my Rimmel prize in the mail today from the UniVoxVox. I completely forgot I won, so this was an awesome surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received the Rimmel London Scandal Eyes Precision Micro Waterproof Eyeliner in Black.

I'm pretty excited to use it. I have been looking for a decent waterproof eyeliner to wear this summer since I didn't have any.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone else get exactly the same eyeliner? 

I wonder when I'll receive imPress's prize?


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got an email that I'll be getting the Surfs Up VoxBox!  I'm very excited.

I also got the Sargento one not too long ago, which I loved.  The lunch bag was awesome, and I'm not one to turn down free cheese.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I just got an email that I'll be getting the Surfs Up VoxBox!  I'm very excited.
> 
> I also got the Sargento one not too long ago, which I loved.  The lunch bag was awesome, and I'm not one to turn down free cheese.


Me too! I wonder what will be in it!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Me too! I wonder what will be in it!


I'm getting the Surf's Up Voxbox too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The contents are already posted in the cheat sheet if you log in.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

I got in!!  WOOT!  My first ever VOX box!  So excited



> Congratulations! You've been selected for the Surf's Up VoxBox! Specially designed for beach bums, surfer chicks, and all worshippers of the sun, the Surf's Up VoxBox will add the perfect touch to your sun-kissed summer!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

I just looked at my account and they have a cheat sheet - I wonder if these are the products for the Surf's Up box?



Spoiler



Product Brand Facebook Twitter Handle / Hashtag
COVERGIRL's Bombshell Curvaceous by LashBlast Mascara CoverGirl @@CoverGirl / #bombshelling
Not Your Mother's Beach Babe Texturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner NYMBrands @NYMBrands / #NYMBeachBabe
Sinful Colors Sinful Colors @SinfulColors_np / #SinfulColors
First Aid Shot Therapy First Aid Shot Therapy @FirstAidShot / #FASTrelief
Jamba At Home Smoothies Jamba At Home Smoothie @JJ_HomeSmoothie / #JambaJuice
Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydration After Sun Lotion Hawaiian Tropic #EscapewithHT


----------



## msambrosia (Jun 13, 2014)

The Surfs Up VoxBox will be my first. Are the items on the cheat sheet generally what's included? Or could there be other items as well?


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not really interested in doing the ebay GC thing - it just seems like too much work for something I don't really want. Is there a way to decline or something? Will ignoring it and not completing it make me less eligible for future stuff, do you think?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> The Surfs Up VoxBox will be my first. Are the items on the cheat sheet generally what's included? Or could there be other items as well?


Pretty sure that's everything.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoiler



I just checked the shampoo ingredients on Ulta's website - and there's no sulfates!! Super excited about that.


----------



## Madiha K (Jun 13, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> I just got my Rimmel prize in the mail today from the UniVoxVox. I completely forgot I won, so this was an awesome surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received the Rimmel London Scandal Eyes Precision Micro Waterproof Eyeliner in Black.
> 
> ...


Yes I got that liner! I love how black it is, but it does tend to smudge pretty easily even after having it on for hours. I didn't find it to be too waterproof. I prefer my ELF $1 liquid liner over it, but hey, it's a good back up to have! And I'm waiting for the imPress prizes too!


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 14, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm not really interested in doing the ebay GC thing - it just seems like too much work for something I don't really want. Is there a way to decline or something? Will ignoring it and not completing it make me less eligible for future stuff, do you think?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 14, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


Yeah, I know for previous things they sent me an email with an option to decline, and BzzAgent lets you decline, but this is just sitting there. The email doesn't say I have the option.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 17, 2014)

So...my eBay guides weren't accepted because I didn't include links. But I just got an email saying I'm getting a gift card!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So...my eBay guides weren't accepted because I didn't include links. But I just got an email saying I'm getting a gift card!


Mine were accepted and I still haven't gotten any email like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 17, 2014)

How do you know if you are accepted? When you you have check marks next to the tasks?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> How do you know if you are accepted? When you you have check marks next to the tasks?


it will state completed.


----------



## Madiha K (Jun 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine were accepted and I still haven't gotten any email like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same here :/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

Hmm weird. All my eBay guides say 'completed' on my account,  but I got an email a few weeks ago stating that they did not meet badge requirements. For the record, I did actually put quite a bit of effort into them..I just didn't realize you had to include links. 

Didn't have time to go back &amp; fix them, but I got an email this morning saying I'm a 'winner' with a link to submit my address. 

I thought everyone who participated was supposed to get a prize for this one? I think it's weird that they're saying I 'won' and in the fine print at the bottom of the email it says it's a sweepstakes? 

ETA: Wait, maybe I did go back and fix them. I swear I must have done this in my sleep.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine were all accepted and I got the "you're in" email today...

Hope everyone gets their emails soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

I got my Surf box today, and I haven't taken photos yet but it includes the items shown on the cheat sheet except:



Spoiler



The mascara and the Not Your Mother's product is an either/or. You will only receive one them.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  Did they send you a shipping number or did the box just show up?


----------



## greenmtx (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I got my Surf box today, and I haven't taken photos yet but it includes the items shown on the cheat sheet except:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color nail polish did you get?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got a qualification survey that says it's for beauty queens. I asked about contact lenses, if I have car/how often I drive &amp; Aveeno products. They said they'd notify if I qualify in the next few weeks. *crossesfingers*

I had thought they had forgotten about me. I haven't gotten anything from them since I got the RoseVoxBox.

ETA: They referred to it as the next "custom vox box for beauty queens"


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I just got a qualification survey that says it's for beauty queens. I asked about contact lenses, if I have car/how often I drive &amp; Aveeno products. They said they'd notify if I qualify in the next few weeks. *crossesfingers*
> 
> I had thought they had forgotten about me. I haven't gotten anything from them since I got the RoseVoxBox.
> 
> ETA: They referred to it as the next "custom vox box for beauty queens"


Ugggghhhh I wish I had the beauty badge. I mistakenly qualified for a bunch of others, like urban and pop culture first, and now I have 5. The only one I want is Beauty!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Kelly Silva  Did they send you a shipping number or did the box just show up?


I didn't really pay attention, I think they sent me the tracking the day before it got here, and I just never noticed how close it already was.

ETA: Nope they sent me tracking yesterday morning, and it arrived yesterday afternoon.



greenmtx said:


> What color nail polish did you get?


I got Burning Bright



Spoiler



I think I'm only excited about the Jamba smoothie coupons, the rest will probably be traded as I just won't use it.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

I got my Surf's Up Voxbox yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

I want my surf's up box!! lol 

Still no email or box.  maybe I will be surprised when I get home.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Ugggghhhh I wish I had the beauty badge. I mistakenly qualified for a bunch of others, like urban and pop culture first, and now I have 5. The only one I want is Beauty!


If it makes you feel any better, my beauty badge is my top badge and I have yet to get a beauty box lol


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Madiha K said:


> same here :/


and here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Madiha K (Jun 18, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> and here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they're probably sending the emails in groups? I'm pretty sure everyone who did the guides is getting a giftcard so hopefully we get the email soon!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Madiha K said:


> they're probably sending the emails in groups? I'm pretty sure everyone who did the guides is getting a giftcard so hopefully we get the email soon!


Yes, hopefully! My reviews are saying "Completed" so it should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone who's supposed to receive the Surf's Up Box not received it yet?

I got a shipping email, but it last left IL on the 18th...and hasn't updated since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I never got a shipping email and I am supposed to get it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Has anyone who's supposed to receive the Surf's Up Box not received it yet?
> 
> I got a shipping email, but it last left IL on the 18th...and hasn't updated since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got an email saying shipping for this one is taking longer than usual. I don't have mine yet either.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 23, 2014)

Apparently no one scanned it from Illinois to Florida - I just checked again and it's out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I got my box today!!!  No shipping email or anything, it just showed up!  I am so pleased - I posted the spoilers in the Surfs Up thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132817-influenster-surfs-up-voxbox/


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 23, 2014)

I just joined up about two weeks ago. What kind of score should I be having on my badges to have a real shot at getting a voxbox? 

Sorry, I'm sure this gets asked all the time, but I'm just a little confused about the whole system. I did _tons_ of stuff when I first joined and didn't have any points but I just logged in recently and now I have them.

And congrats to people who got their boxes or have them on the way!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I joined several months ago and I just started getting stuff  - I did an ebay review campaign and then I got the surf's up.

I did reviews, etc, and my points would not move.  So, I am glad that I got this vox box, as maybe that will get my points up.


----------



## beautylush (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello, I have a couple questions if you don't mind. I signed up for influenster about a month ago and I believe I have 550 points so far, which I am sure is nothing lol . I am just curious about how many points you all got before getting your first box and also if you have any tips for me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## beautylush (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm laughing a little at myself since I paid no attention till after I wrote the previous post.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 25, 2014)

beautylush said:


> Hello, I have a couple questions if you don't mind. I signed up for influenster about a month ago and I believe I have 550 points so far, which I am sure is nothing lol . I am just curious about how many points you all got before getting your first box and also if you have any tips for me. Thanks for any help.


Back when I joined they didn't have that point system, so I think we're still trying to figure that out. My current point total is 202 and I just had a survey for a box (not sure if I'll get chosen, but did atleast get the survey). My expert badge scores are all in the 80's.

 I think it has a lot to do with demographics not just the point totals.


----------



## beautylush (Jun 26, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Back when I joined they didn't have that point system, so I think we're still trying to figure that out. My current point total is 202 and I just had a survey for a box (not sure if I'll get chosen, but did atleast get the survey). My expert badge scores are all in the 80's.
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with demographics not just the point totals.


Thanks so much for the reply. I signed up for bzzagent 3 weeks ago and they already invited me to a sausage campaign... yeah!!! lol


----------



## BSquared (Jun 27, 2014)

I got a survey today to try and qualify for a box!! I hope I make it, it would be my first one!!!

Where do you see your points? Or is that the "influenster score" that's listed when you first log in?

Edit in case I do qualify: For you more experienced people....do you NEED to have a blog to review the boxes?? Or can I just do it on facebook (not my preference, I haven't connected that account yet), twitter and/or instagram?? I'll start a blog if I have to!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I got a survey today to try and qualify for a box!! I hope I make it, it would be my first one!!!
> 
> Where do you see your points? Or is that the "influenster score" that's listed when you first log in?
> 
> Edit in case I do qualify: For you more experienced people....do you NEED to have a blog to review the boxes?? Or can I just do it on facebook (not my preference, I haven't connected that account yet), twitter and/or instagram?? I'll start a blog if I have to!


No I don't think you need a blog, other social networks are fine. But I imagine they take into consideration having a blog when choosing people for the boxes. I don't know for sure how it works, but I would think having a blog ups your chances of getting a box.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a blog, but it's still possible to get a good score without blogging about a product. I'm in top 20% without blogging for that box.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

I got an email today about a Virtural vox alert to win a collection of P&amp;G stuff.  Top 600 bage holders get a $40 gift set from P&amp;G.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got an email today about a Virtural vox alert to win a collection of P&amp;G stuff.  Top 600 bage holders get a $40 gift set from P&amp;G.


@@lovepink I saw the 600 prize packs in the email, but on the Influenster badge prize page it said the following, so I'm not sure which is correct:

The top 145 Badge holders (as selected by Influenster) will receive a P&amp;G Gift Basket worth $40, including:


• Olay Compete All Day Moisturizer with Sunscreen SPF 15 Combination/Oily Skin
• Venus Snap Razor
• CoverGirl Bombshell Intensity Eyeliner
• Secret Clinical Strength Completely Clean Invisible Solid Antiperspirant/Deodorant
• CoverGirl LipPerfection Jumbo Gloss Balm


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@lovepink I saw the 600 prize packs in the email, but on the Influenster badge prize page it said the following, so I'm not sure which is correct:
> 
> The top 145 Badge holders (as selected by Influenster) will receive a P&amp;G Gift Basket worth $40, including:
> 
> ...


Boo Influenster!  I just saw it in the email have not looked at it yet on the Influenster website.  On the email it looks like you would get other P&amp;G brands like Tide, scope etc.  If the tasks are not too involved I guess I will give it a shot!  Since they re-fomulated their scores I have had no love from Influenster.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 28, 2014)

Still haven't gotten an email about the ebay virtual vox. My guides still say completed, and I know others have gotten their confirmation already saying they'd be getting the $25 gift card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooooo!


----------



## catipa (Jun 30, 2014)

I got my email confirmation today that my ebay gift card will be mailed out.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 30, 2014)

I just got an email that I am in for the Radiant With Aveeno box. Maybe not super exciting, but I am so happy to be getting something to try out! I haven't had anything since the fall beauty box/rose voxbox.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 1, 2014)

finally got my ebay gift card confirmation, too. yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got a shipping email for my eBay gift card!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Trying to decide what I want to buy, if anything. If it doesn't expire right away I might try to stash it away for Christmas shopping!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

Just received my $25 eBay gift card today in the mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never got tracking, just an email that it had shipped.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Got mine too! Now to decide what to buy...


----------



## amidea (Jul 7, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I just got an email that I am in for the Radiant With Aveeno box. Maybe not super exciting, but I am so happy to be getting something to try out! I haven't had anything since the fall beauty box/rose voxbox.


i got this too, and got the box today.  kinda boring, if i do say so myself... but i also can't complain too much as i haven't gotten to try anything at all in a year or so.  just  a bit underwhelmed after expecting a box for "beauty junkies" but ah well.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

Got an email about yet another eBay badge (prize is again $25 gift card) but ugh, the tasks are much more annoying this time.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got an email about yet another eBay badge (prize is again $25 gift card) but ugh, the tasks are much more annoying this time.


Yeah I got that one, too. And I have no clue whatsoever how to successfully sell stuff so that'll be a tough one... I don't even know if it's worth the effort lol ugh.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got an email about yet another eBay badge (prize is again $25 gift card) but ugh, the tasks are much more annoying this time.


I know - FOUR "guides" on how to sell?  I mean, I do sell at Ebay, but sales are fricking slow because everyone wants everything for nothing.

obviously, I am not a power seller.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - FOUR "guides" on how to sell?  I mean, I do sell at Ebay, but sales are fricking slow because everyone wants everything for nothing.
> 
> obviously, I am not a power seller.


The specific instructions for the guides are really tedious too. =___= I may or may not do them but ehhhh.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

I mean I could write ONE, but FOUR???

good grief!  And by September 1st?  This is the summer folks, I do have a life that I want to lead...lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Its not four guides - its 3 + a task to share one or more on a social media account.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Its not four guides - its 3 + a task to share one or more on a social media account.


thanks!  It is still a lot more work than the last one. 

And it is still just the 25.00 gift card.  It seems to me that if you have to put forth more effort into this task, it should be a different reward....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thanks! It is still a lot more work than the last one.
> 
> And it is still just the 25.00 gift card. It seems to me that if you have to put forth more effort into this task, it should be a different reward....


Idk, to me its hardly any effort for a guaranteed $25. Especially compared to other brand challenges which only give you a chance to win.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess I am not much of a writer for guides!  To me, it is a lot of effort to write 3 of these things before sept 1st.

Some folks are better at writing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 20, 2014)

I wish the site would hurry up and heal from it's facelift so I can finish some badge stuff on there. I think I only have through tomorrow!


----------



## splash79 (Jul 20, 2014)

They posted on their facebook site that deadlines will be extended.  I'm glad for that because I am pretty behind!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

has anyone received their 25.00 card for ebay? I still haven't received mine yet...


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received their 25.00 card for ebay? I still haven't received mine yet...


nope. got the email saying I won one and that they would send it out but nothing until now...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

wow - their new website is horrid!!  I had to reconnect everything and I had to redo questions.  And now my score is really low - it is over 100 points lower than on the old site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 23, 2014)

I like that active button, so you can see what you need to work on, however, I tried to go review some items, it's awful on my tablet to try and get anything I have heard of to pop up.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 24, 2014)

Yay! Qualified for the Caliente Box and it is on its' way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - their new website is horrid!!  I had to reconnect everything and I had to redo questions.  And now my score is really low - it is over 100 points lower than on the old site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same here. what a ripoff lol... plus: it seems to load suuuuuper slow for me.


----------



## evelynne (Jul 25, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> nope. got the email saying I won one and that they would send it out but nothing until now...


I got my $25 ebay gift cards from the guides already, I got it a while ago


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

evelynne said:


> I got my $25 ebay gift cards from the guides already, I got it a while ago


Well, at least someone got theirs.  They told me they mailed it, but I don't have it yet.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone else having a difficult time connecting their social media accounts? I have the most twitter followers out of all of my social media accounts and it won't connect. On the old site, my score was over 300. Now I am at a 6!!!! Uhgggg


----------



## TracyT (Jul 25, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> same here. what a ripoff lol... plus: it seems to load suuuuuper slow for me.


I haven't visited the site and didn't know about the new interface. It does seem pretty slow and cranky about loading.

I did skip out of all those profile like questions to headed straight to the Dashboard via the down arrow by your name. It has a on/off for each social media account. By clicking them on, it pinged each to reset access permissions. Since I never log out on my computer it went quickly. I got the account reconnected.

The "Snap" questions, I'm still working out. I guess it'd help with your active/inactive status. Shrug. I'm happy my score is up and time to answer questions over dinner/TV.

cc: @@LolaJay


----------



## BSquared (Jul 25, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time connecting their social media accounts? I have the most twitter followers out of all of my social media accounts and it won't connect. On the old site, my score was over 300. Now I am at a 6!!!! Uhgggg


YES. I'm about to quit, I had over 1k on the old site, now I have like 8. I never got anything with my score over 1k, now I'll REALLY never get anything.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 25, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I haven't visited the site and didn't know about the new interface. It does seem pretty slow and cranky about loading.
> 
> I did skip out of all those profile like questions to headed straight to the Dashboard via the down arrow by your name. It has a on/off for each social media account. By clicking them on, it pinged each to reset access permissions. Since I never log out on my computer it went quickly. I got the account reconnected.
> 
> ...


I kept clicking the on/off button for Twitter, and it would go to my twitter page then just come back and be off again. I tried like ten times. All of my other social media accounts would connect.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 25, 2014)

So I ended up unlinking Influenster from my twitter then re-adding it, that worked. What a pain though!


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 25, 2014)

So can we now earn more than 5 badges? It seems that way, but I'm not sure how. It says to answer questions, etc. to earn points and unlock the badge, but I can't find anything that shows how many points you need to get the badge. I haven't quite figured out this new interface yet.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

well, I was bored tonight and did 2 selling guides for ebay and tweeted them.  So, I got another 25.00 card there - although I am still WAITING on my first one.  I know a couple of people have gotten their ebay cards, but I am more interested in how many haven't gotten theirs yet.

I will do the 3rd one this weekend.  I am on a roll.  That way I will be in another voxbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 28, 2014)

Can anyone log on through their phone? I click the login button and it brings up a pic of a laptop with no way to sign in. The interface for mobile looks awful! Ugh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can anyone log on through their phone? I click the login button and it brings up a pic of a laptop with no way to sign in. The interface for mobile looks awful! Ugh.


Yeah, I tried to log in via mobile earlier today &amp; just gave up!


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 28, 2014)

Just got an email from Influenster this morning that this will be included in my Caliente box which is out for delivery!!!!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Jul 28, 2014)

I just received an email with a Pre-Qualification survey for the next "Custom VoxBox."

Interrrresting. I've not heard of a "custom" VoxBox before.

The survey asked about my ice cream preferences (which brands I knew of and if "I would be willing to redeem a voucher for ice cream at Target and share with family/friends), which online retailers I have accounts with, where I shop for groceries, if I'm getting married in the next 6 months, attend college, and my current living situation.

Sounds like this will be a fun box. I hope I qualify!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

For those who were in the Surfs Up Voxbox and had submitted reviews for the different brands - go back and doublecheck

I "lost" two of my completed tasks after they did the upgrade, which were the reviews on other sites.  I had one of the original screen shots but not the other and I took a screen shot of my review on Amazon and uploaded it (took several tries - this new upgrade seems to require several attempts to upload links and stuff  before they "take" it) and I opened a help ticket with them, explaining what happened.   I clean out my computer of photos quite a bit - they just clutter up the disk space.

how was I to know they would be "lost" after they did the upgrade?


----------



## JaneSays (Jul 28, 2014)

I received an email survey for the custom voxbox too.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 29, 2014)

The Caliente Box!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I was bored tonight and did 2 selling guides for ebay and tweeted them.  So, I got another 25.00 card there - although I am still WAITING on my first one.  I know a couple of people have gotten their ebay cards, but I am more interested in how many haven't gotten theirs yet.
> 
> I will do the 3rd one this weekend.  I am on a roll.  That way I will be in another voxbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I still haven't recieved my eBay gift card either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did get my reviews in like only a couple days before it closed. Everything was approved. I was hoping the first giftcard would have arrived already. Glad to know it's not just me patiently waiting!

And I haven't done any of the tasks yet for this current one...I'll get to it soon.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 30, 2014)

I haven't gotten my gift card yet but I was one of t he later ones to get approved.

I saw on here a lot were saying that you guys got the approved email while I got none. A week later an got an email that they were still going through the entries, and a week after that I got the email that it was approved and that I will receive the gift card lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

My approval email was around the first week of July (why, I do not know, I finished up my entries early)

but my card came today!  And I used it - lol


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 30, 2014)

That Caliente VoxBox looks GREAT!! Wish I would have qualified for that one! I am finishing up the Vow VoxBox right now. I feel like I did a ton of stuff for it but still didn't get all the points.

I also got a survey for the Custom VoxBox - I think at the end it said that you would be trying 3 different ice cream brands from Target and they will be sending coupons for free ice cream if you qualify!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

Holy crap I got a box!! Anyone else get notice they're getting a Sally Hansen box??? Wait, am I supposed to say that? I don't know how to influenster!

Edit: Well, this WOULD be exciting if I could access their crappy new website to see what it is!! :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

no new box for me....Influenster is really making me work for stuff - I got another chance to get another $25.00 eBay card, and I will just have to write two selling guides this time.  This  will be my third eBay campaign

I will do it, but man, I feel that influenster just wanted me to write, write, and write!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no new box for me....Influenster is really making me work for stuff - I got another chance to get another $25.00 eBay card, and I will just have to write two selling guides this time.  This  will be my third eBay campaign
> 
> I will do it, but man, I feel that influenster just wanted me to write, write, and write!


Dang a third one? I should get around to doing my two selling guides then! I could use more ebay gift cards! (even though I still haven't gotten my first gift card...)


----------



## TracyT (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got a new pre-qual survey. It had questions about makeup spending/shopping, grocery shopping, weight management ... I forgot the rest. Fingers crossed. I haven't gotten a VoxBox in a few months and without many subs, I miss mail.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah!! the last ebay selling guide thing - they sent out the gift card in an email instead of snail mail....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

OK so all my badges are "inactive" unless I go in and start writing reviews?  Fine, I'll just leave hilarious and snarky reviews for Timber Home LIving (what?) for my Decorator badge. This is weird.  I've gotten nothing since they sent me a completely unsuitable "fitness" box and I didn't do too many activities (no motivation, I didn't want ANY of the badge prizes!)

But hope springs eternal....


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OK so all my badges are "inactive" unless I go in and start writing reviews?  Fine, I'll just leave hilarious and snarky reviews for Timber Home LIving (what?) for my Decorator badge. This is weird.  I've gotten nothing since they sent me a completely unsuitable "fitness" box and I didn't do too many activities (no motivation, I didn't want ANY of the badge prizes!)
> 
> But hope springs eternal....


They don't like me anymore either. I got the cheese a while back, but nothing recently except the ebay ones, which I'm not interested in. I wish there was a way to officially decline things, because I have a feeling "failing" to complete the ebay tasks is just going to make sure I get even fewer invitations.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 5, 2014)

I won the the P&amp;Geveryday Challenge! I've never won before =) I'm supposed to get a gift basket that includes the following:


Olay Compete All Day Moisturizer with Sunscreen SPF 15 Combination/Oily Skin
Venus Snap Razor
CoverGirl Bombshell Intensity Eyeliner
Secret Clinical Strength Completely Clean Invisible Solid Antiperspirant/Deodorant
CoverGirl LipPerfection Jumbo Gloss Balm


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 5, 2014)

Also it says you need to do activities to earn points to unlock badges, but it doesn't say how many points it takes to unlock a badge? I think the redesign is even more annoying than the previous version, if that's possible.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 5, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Also it says you need to do activities to earn points to unlock badges, but it doesn't say how many points it takes to unlock a badge? I think the redesign is even more annoying than the previous version, if that's possible.


I figured out that you need 100 points to unlock each badge.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 5, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Just got a new pre-qual survey. It had questions about makeup spending/shopping, grocery shopping, weight management ... I forgot the rest. Fingers crossed. I haven't gotten a VoxBox in a few months and without many subs, I miss mail.


I had done that pre-qual survey too. It also had questions about coffee and what kind of coffe machine you use. I have a keurig so I'm excited if I qualify for a box with KCups in it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Aug 5, 2014)

I also got the pre-qual and hope I will get something out of it! I am dragging my feet on the eBay selling guides. I really don't WANT to write anymore! LOL But if you do three, you get the gift card and qualify for an upcoming box... so it's tempting. I just don't know what else to write about!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I also got the pre-qual and hope I will get something out of it! I am dragging my feet on the eBay selling guides. I really don't WANT to write anymore! LOL But if you do three, you get the gift card and qualify for an upcoming box... so it's tempting. I just don't know what else to write about!


I've been stalling on writing any guides. Do you have a sample or how to search for them? I've been lagging so much I don't even know where to look. I'd love a box. I'm never sure about those pre-qual surveys. TIA.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 7, 2014)

I got an email saying I'm in for an ice cream box. Says it'll be a coupon to use at Target. I thought the prequal had more questions, but I don't remember. I could be happy with Klondike bars, though.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

Got in for the ice-cream "box", too. Hopefully my coupon is good on the Magnums because those things are the business. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I won the the P&amp;Geveryday Challenge! I've never won before =) I'm supposed to get a gift basket that includes the following:
> 
> 
> Olay Compete All Day Moisturizer with Sunscreen SPF 15 Combination/Oily Skin
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the #VitaVoxBox? For some odd reason I've seen on Instagram that some people were not notified whether or not they qualified for the box but it just randomly showed up in their mail box. I think because of the new site they've been messing up with box notifications.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 11, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> Has anyone gotten the #VitaVoxBox? For some odd reason I've seen on Instagram that some people were not notified whether or not they qualified for the box but it just randomly showed up in their mail box. I think because of the new site they've been messing up with box notifications.


I got notification today about the #VitaVoxBox. In the message it does say it was already in transit and would send tracking soon. I guess folks were received before any communication went out. Score one for the delivery service?!

Now I gotta go check IG for what's in it. Thanks for the tip photos are already out!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 11, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> Has anyone gotten the #VitaVoxBox? For some odd reason I've seen on Instagram that some people were not notified whether or not they qualified for the box but it just randomly showed up in their mail box. I think because of the new site they've been messing up with box notifications.


I qualified for the #VitaVoxBox! I wonder what's in it? Is there anyway to tell, or is it a surprise? I hope it's something good.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 11, 2014)

Just checked out the Influenster FB page and the VitaVoxBox looks alright. I screecapped someone's pic of their box. It's got some good stuff in it. Pic and my thoughts on it under spoiler.



Spoiler










Okay, bummed about the tampons. I don't use tampons. My roommate does, so at least it will go to a good home.

I'm super excited about the soft lips cube, Elizabeth Arden sample, and the tea. I would have rather gotten loose leaf tea, but hey it's tea. Burn cream will be useful. And I don't know how I feel about the energy gummies. Are they weight loss oriented? Because I could care less about that. Still, good box overall. Excited that my first one has some stuff I know I'll love in it.



Yeah, I'm not doing those ebay guides. I never use ebay. I wouldn't even know where to start. Which is a shame, because $25 is a nice reward. I just don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 11, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I got notification today about the #VitaVoxBox. In the message it does say it was already in transit and would send tracking soon. I guess folks were received before any communication went out. Score one for the delivery service?!
> 
> Now I gotta go check IG for what's in it. Thanks for the tip photos are already out!


I got the email this morning too. I noticed that some people had gotten the whole container of the gummy vitamins while others only received a small sample pack.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 11, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Just checked out the Influenster FB page and the VitaVoxBox looks alright. I screecapped someone's pic of their box. It's got some good stuff in it. Pic and my thoughts on it under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so annoyed with the tampons already. So far I've gotten 3 boxes from them and have only used one box. I wish it was loose tea as well because the box hint on Facebook had a teapot. Oh well free is free.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 11, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> I got the email this morning too. I noticed that some people had gotten the whole container of the gummy vitamins while others only received a small sample pack.


That's interesting some got a pack while others got a bottle. Hopefully it's not a statement on who needs it more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a couple dupes from my Spring box. The lip item is awesome but I haven't finished my other. I hope it gets here soon.  :wub:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

The ebay selling guides are ridiculous. I follow them step by step. And then it took them like a damn week to actually review and then REJECT all of them, and then give me the same vague step by step instructions that I followed to begin with. Some *good* examples, would be nice, Influenster.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with the first 3 ebay selling guides I did.   That said, the 2 I submitted for another 25.00 hasn't been approved yet, but I don't think I will have any issue.

@@kawaiimeows if you want to know how I wrote my guides, I can pm you with my selling guide links, if you are interested.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't had any problems with the first 3 ebay selling guides I did.   That said, the 2 I submitted for another 25.00 hasn't been approved yet, but I don't think I will have any issue.
> 
> @@kawaiimeows if you want to know how I wrote my guides, I can pm you with my selling guide links, if you are interested.


That would be great, I was trying to find some good examples (I swore they sent us some last time), but I couldn't find any. No idea if I'm going to try again, but I'll at least compare and see if they're fixable.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

@kawaiimeows  I just pm'd you with the links - good luck - I hope they will help!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my box in the mail this morning! Already drinking the tea. Yum!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't had any problems with the first 3 ebay selling guides I did.   That said, the 2 I submitted for another 25.00 hasn't been approved yet, but I don't think I will have any issue.
> 
> @@kawaiimeows if you want to know how I wrote my guides, I can pm you with my selling guide links, if you are interested.


Can you send me links as well? I haven't written mine and have some free time coming up. Thanks in advance!  :wub:

@@biancardi


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

@@TracyT I just pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  good luck!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Sep 4, 2014)

I just recieved a Pre-Qual survey for one of the next VoxBoxes.

I was asked if I attended college, am getting married in the next 6 months, own a cat or dog, and if I have children.

This survey also asked about deodorant - brands I use and have heard of and my type of skin (combination,oily, dry, etc.).

I hope I qualify for one of the boxes this fall. Last year I did get into the UniVoxBox, maybe I'll qualify for this year's again.

I'm still super jealous of the Keurig VoxBoxers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 4, 2014)

I got my Keurig today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already psoted a few pics in the Keurig thread about it, so I won't post them again here, but it's pretty great...except that you can only use the new k-cups in it, with the new design, so I'll have to use up my current k-cup stash in my old brewer. No biggie, I'm loving the carafe.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Sep 6, 2014)

Did anyone from the Spring Fling VoxBox get their Rimmel gift pack? I got an email to confirm my address which I did then crickets. The deadline to change address was August 10th. It's almost a month later.  :unsure2:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2014)

Just got the Keurig voxbox not but a few days ago, and then got this email:



> Wow, you're awesome! You submitted not one, not two, but THREE guides for our eBay Selling Guides Campaign. As a thank you, we are automatically qualifying you into a future VoxBox program! You will receive _either _our Fall Beauty VoxBox or our Holiday VoxBox.



Influenster is all over me right now, we're like best buds.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Sep 8, 2014)

!!!

I just got this lovely little email from Influenster:   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"Wow, you're awesome! You submitted not one, not two, but THREE guides for our eBay Selling Guides Campaign. As a thank you, we are automatically qualifying you into a future VoxBox program! *You will receieve either or Fall Beauty VoxBox or our Holiday VoxBox.*."

I cannot wait!!I am so excited! This email made my Monday (along with a free Medium coffee I got from DD   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

I got last year's Fall Beauty VoxBox (VioletVoxBox) and loved it! But I also want to try this year's Holiday VoxBox. I'll be super happy with either one I qualify for.

I did just get a pre-qual survey last week...but I don't believe the responses fit for either the Holiday or Fall Beauty boxes. Maybe I'll have two VoxBoxes coming my way in the next few months?! 

I just finished the IceCreamStockUp and the Shell Virtual VoxBox (which was kinda pointless for me b/c I don't live near a Shell station) so it is possible to be on two campaigns at once.

I'm glad we get a good VoxBox out of the writings!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm particularly excited because influenster has really been ramping up their partnerships in the last 6 months are so, great sized products and awesome brands.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahhh! I FINALLY got a prequal survey. I think it's for the beauty box because they asked about foundation color, Freeman Beauty masks, and face wash and deodorant. I really hope I qualify. I haven't gotten a box since the Jolly Voxbox last Christmas.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Ahhh! I FINALLY got a prequal survey. I think it's for the beauty box because they asked about foundation color, Freeman Beauty masks, and face wash and deodorant. I really hope I qualify. I haven't gotten a box since the Jolly Voxbox last Christmas.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hmmm based on this i hope they send me the holiday box - i'm just really makeup-ed out right now - i have tons of samples i need to get through hahaha


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 13, 2014)

Those sound better than the prequal I just got.  Dog Owning Moms.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my dogs and my human kids, so I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever it is, though.  It just didn't sound as glamorous as ...well, anything, but now that I think about it I'm kind of makeup'ed out too.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> !!!
> 
> I just got this lovely little email from Influenster:   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I got the same email, but nothing else.  I would think that if they want to do a fall box, the survey has to be now, not in several months - lol

also, I should get another one, due to the shell virtual one, but I haven't gotten any other emails about that.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 16, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Did anyone from the Spring Fling VoxBox get their Rimmel gift pack? I got an email to confirm my address which I did then crickets. The deadline to change address was August 10th. It's almost a month later.  :unsure2:


This just arrived in case anyone else was waiting. I emailed them yesterday since it's been a month since they confirmed my address and whoop, it showed up at my doorstep. Pretty cool set!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the same email, but nothing else.  I would think that if they want to do a fall box, the survey has to be now, not in several months - lol
> 
> also, I should get another one, due to the shell virtual one, but I haven't gotten any other emails about that.


I was hoping the last survey I got a few weeks ago would get me into a VoxBox. So far I've heard nothing and I usually always get a "You're IN" email a couple weeks after pre-quals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should get one for the Virtual Shell VoxBox too! 

I just checked my dashboard and I have ANOTHER virtual eBay VoxBox.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This one has you submit 3 eBay collections for a $10 giftcard. I've done all the other ones but this is getting a bit tiresome even if I do enjoy the giftcards.

I wish surveys would come out for the Fall and Holiday boxes already.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> I was hoping the last survey I got a few weeks ago would get me into a VoxBox. So far I've heard nothing and I usually always get a "You're IN" email a couple weeks after pre-quals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I should get one for the Virtual Shell VoxBox too!
> 
> ...


i got that one as well - and that one is a PITA to do.  We have to find auctions with a theme and also that they have more than one of the item up for sale in that one auction AND the pictures must be clear and on a white background

I have one that I will submit later this week and I will ask them if it meets their approval.  This one takes  A LONG time to do and I do not want to waste time on them if I am not doing them correctly.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a VoxBox survey today that mostly asked about hair care. I was surprised, since I hadn't heard anything from Influenster other than the ebay tasks (which I didn't do) in many months. We'll see if I get in.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is the Dean's List VoxBox! I was very excited to receive this because I haven't gotten a box since the Jolly VoxBox. I am thrilled with the contents - I had been wanting to try the Covergirl foundation, and I already own and love the Softlips cube.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Oct 1, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> IMG_4425.JPG
> 
> Here is the Dean's List VoxBox! I was very excited to receive this because I haven't gotten a box since the Jolly VoxBox. I am thrilled with the contents - I had been wanting to try the Covergirl foundation, and I already own and love the Softlips cube.


That looks like a good box! I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get on the list for the college box this year but many of the items are close to what was in the box last year. I can't believe they are still giving out the Playtex sports tampons. They were in the UniVoxBox I got last year and the GoVoxBox in the spring. 

I actually just got another pre-qual survey last night. It asked me about my skin conditions, whether or not I'd be willing to use a 30 day skin care regiment and if I use Mary Kay.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2014)

I just got into the Equitance VoxBox today. It's for a brightening serum, the 1oz sells for $125.00, hoping it's for a full size or at least half size. I haven't had a box since May, which was my first. Anyway, excited to try this, it's a Japanese brands, good reviews. I love me some Asian beauty products!


----------



## TracyT (Oct 8, 2014)

I got the You're In email yesterday for the Equitance VoxBox. My last was the Vitality VoxBox. It did say if I completed the #LoveOfLeaves tea badge I'd auto-qualify for an upcoming box. Hope that's part of every box. That'd be awesome!

I know the other VoxBox going out soon is the Aussie haircare one. That seemed like it might have multiple products to try.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 8, 2014)

I got an email today saying that I'm getting a Vidal Sassoon box. Interesting! That's a brand I haven't used in a long time. I'm required to write reviews on Amazon and on their website.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2014)

I got an email saying I'm getting a Fekkai box. This is only my second box and I'm still trying to figure out how this thing works. I'm surprised they are sending me anything since I didn't do any badges from the last one.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got an email saying I'm getting a Fekkai box. This is only my second box and I'm still trying to figure out how this thing works. I'm surprised they are sending me anything since I didn't do any badges from the last one.


 I just got an email that I am getting this one as well. I haven't done anything on Influenster in awhile.


----------



## button6004 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got an email saying I'm getting a Fekkai box. This is only my second box and I'm still trying to figure out how this thing works. I'm surprised they are sending me anything since I didn't do any badges from the last one.


I just got the email about this one too.  I'm intrigued to see whats in it.


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like that clear skin survey I got a couple weeks ago payed off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Last night I got the notice that I've qualified for the Mary Kay Clear Proof VoxBox. I'm pretty excited to try it out. It seems like I will get the full size products since I will be using the regiment for a full 30 days. 

But I am still guaranteed either the upcoming Fall Beauty box or Holiday too!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi everyone....I just joined Influenster but I'm stuck (or dense, or both!).  I'm sure there's a post here somewhere about this but my searches aren't coming up with anything....feel free to point me in the right direction.

Where are these "quizzes" that I can answer to help unlock badges?  Do they email them to you or am I supposed to be able to find them on the site somehow (I find moving around that site to be slow and clunky). 

Also, do you need badges before you become eligible for a box or is your "reach" what they look at more?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## button6004 (Oct 14, 2014)

So I got my Fekkai box on Saturday. It has a foil sample of olive oil shampoo and conditioner and a small sample bottle of olive oil glossing smoother.  I tried the glossing smoother stuff and like it so far.  A little disappointed that was all I get to try- would have LOVED to try the dry shampoo or blowout spray I saw on the facebook page.  And I wish the shampoo/conditioner were more than a one time foil. Oh well!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 14, 2014)

MelissaJohnson said:


> Looks like that clear skin survey I got a couple weeks ago payed off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Last night I got the notice that I've qualified for the Mary Kay Clear Proof VoxBox. I'm pretty excited to try it out. It seems like I will get the full size products since I will be using the regiment for a full 30 days.
> 
> But I am still guaranteed either the upcoming Fall Beauty box or Holiday too!


This will be my first VoxBox!  I'm really excited because I have been shopping skin care lines and haven't found my HG.  I have a combo that works, but I'm not in love with it at the moment.  I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my Vidal Sassoon box today. It has mini/travel size bottles of shampoo and conditioner, and a full size heat protector/shine spray. The shampoo and conditioner look and smell exactly like Pantene - so much so that I think I will compare the ingredients. But we'll see how they work.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2014)

button6004 said:


> So I got my Fekkai box on Saturday. It has a foil sample of olive oil shampoo and conditioner and a small sample bottle of olive oil glossing smoother. I tried the glossing smoother stuff and like it so far. A little disappointed that was all I get to try- would have LOVED to try the dry shampoo or blowout spray I saw on the facebook page. And I wish the shampoo/conditioner were more than a one time foil. Oh well!


My box came and had hair spray instead of glossing cream.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

I qualified for the Vidal Sassoon box but I haven't received it yet.

I also apparently won something for the Vow Voxbox I did.  Three Sally Hansen Nail Polishes.  I liked the one I received in my box (although it needed a few coats, it stayed chip free forever) so I kind of can't wait to see what colors I get.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 20, 2014)

Awaiting the arrival of my clear Proof Acne System. My first box box!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Awaiting the arrival of my clear Proof Acne System. My first box box!


I received mine on Friday!  I'm pleasantly surprised so far!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmmm just got an email that I'm getting a 'Moda VoxBox.' 

....anyone know what that means?

ETA: Just kidding, found the details on the website. Sounds perfect!



Spoiler



Cheat Sheet

Product              Facebook Twitter Handle Hashtag Rimmel London Scandaleyes Rockin'Curves Mascara Rimmel London @RimmelLondonUS #RockinIt, #Rimmel Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lipstick Rimmel London @RimmelLondonUS #MoistureRenew Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lip Liner Rimmel London @RimmelLondonUS #MoistureRenew Puffs SoftPack Puffs @Puffs #PassthePuffs Jergens Ultra Healing Extra Dry Skin Moisturizer Jergens @JergensUS #1WeekToGorgeous resource Natural Spring Water resource @resourcewater #refreshwithresource Hair Food Moisture Hair Mask — — #HairFood Swiss Miss Simply Cocoa Swiss Miss — #SwissMissSimplyCoc


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 29, 2014)

For the Vidal Sassoon badge, you're supposed to review something on the brand website and post a screenshot. I did it on Sunday, but my review hasn't been posted yet, even though people who did it later than me have had theirs posted. It looks like they are only posting 4 start reviews now. I think I gave it 3-4 stars. I really hope that's not the case - that I can only get credit for the activity if I lie/rave about the product. It's a fine conditioner, but it's not the BEST EVARRR or whatever. I guess I have to email Influenster to see what's up. Maybe it's just delayed. At least for the Amazon review they can't filter things like that.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 1, 2014)

Has anyone ever contacted influenster about anything? I can't find contact info in the help center, just a lot of FAQs. I want to ask about the tasks. They require me to post a review on the Vidal Sassoon website and send them a screenshot. But my review still hasn't been posted, like I said in my last post here. A bunch more recent 5 start reviews have been, though. So shady!

(I meant to write in my last post that they are only publishing 5 star reviews, not 4. Typo. Oops.)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

no one got the modavox box?  I got mine the other day



Spoiler












I really like it! Lots of good items that I will use....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no one got the modavox box?  I got mine the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty pumped about it!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 2, 2014)

I just wanted to follow up to say that my review WAS posted on the Vidal Sassoon site - you just have to sort the reviews in order to see them all, otherwise only the 5 star ones show. So no real shadiness there. I also found a link at the bottom of the Influenster help center page to contact them, so that is possible (they just don't make it super obvious). Turns out I didn't need to do that, though!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 18, 2014)

I got invited to a campaign where I'm supposed to advertise Influenster ("post about what's so great about it!") on my blog for free. Oh sorry, for a _chance_ to win $300 or $50. Pass.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 24, 2014)

Yay! Just got a Pre-Qual survey!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got a pre-qual survey for the next voxbox. Not sure why i have to do this because I was supposed to auto-qualify for the fall beauty or the holiday box.

And the survey was just for haircare? Sigh.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 25, 2014)

Got a prequal survey! Mine was mainly about chocolate and baking for the holidays.  (Dear Influenster, please send me ALL the free chocolate!  YUM!)


----------



## Kelli (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a survey. It had one question about my hair (how long and texture). The rest were all demographic questions. I did the Shell badge a while ago and it had said that doing it would qualify me for a future box, so I'm guessing a hair product is in my future lol.

I bake! Influenster send me yummy baking stuff! @ I hope you get chosen, I want to hear what this magnificent chocolate/baking survey amounts to!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone have tips on submitting reviews on Influenster using mobile? My new phone is a Samsumg Galaxy, not the latest model, and I cannot find the button to actually submit my review. I can write the review in the little box and give the product however many stars, but there's no way to submit my review. I tried using my phone's option to request (force?) the desktop site, but that no longer works for the Influenster website, at least on my phone. Does anyone else have this problem and how do you get around it? I haven't been on Influenster in ages because it became incompatible with my last phone, but I want to start participating again.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 8, 2014)

I just got an email that I'll be receiving the "Frosty VoxBox." Yayyy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2014)

We just started a Frosty thread here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135236-influenster-frosty-voxbox/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2014)

I really should work on these most recent ebay tasks but I think I'm kind of burned out hahahah.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 17, 2014)

I received the Fekkai box ages ago, but didn't get around to doing reviews until the deadline was over.  With past boxes, I'd get a reminder email the week before it was over, but didn't this time.  Since I didn't do any reviews, does that mean I'm no long eligible to receive any other boxes.  If so, that sucks, since Influenster is the only site where I seem to qualify for samples to review.


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 23, 2014)

I took a pre-qual quiz a few weeks ago for "the next" voxbox.  It had questions about Nutella and Reese's spreads.  Never heard back.  Today I took one for "the next" voxbox (I think they literally mean the next one, not that t will be called that) and it had questions about packing my kids' lunches.  I am a crazy bento lunch packing mom, so that one might be cool.  Reese's spread would be dang cool, but I have a feeling I didn't get that one.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the lunch packing quiz as well - hoping that we'll qualify so I can try some new stuff for my picky boy!


----------



## slinka (Jan 1, 2015)

Woo! Got my cover girl bloom (bloombox?) mascara thingy. Now I just gotta use it. Good thing my old retro glam whatever mascara is dying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm getting the Reese's spreads box. Yum!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone else getting tired of the constant nags about the "virtual voxbox" things where they want you to promote a product you likely haven't tried in exchange for a "chance" at a prize?

Annoying.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 2, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Anyone else getting tired of the constant nags about the "virtual voxbox" things where they want you to promote a product you likely haven't tried in exchange for a "chance" at a prize?
> 
> Annoying.


Yes, I think that is silly. I would never participate in that sort of thing.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 9, 2015)

I aapparently only get food from Influenster, ha ha. The last thing I got was the Target popsicle campaign and now I am getting the Reese's Spread box. I don't do any of the feed back for these things anymore, either, because I hate Influenster's new website. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got an email that I will be in a voxbox soon!  yeah!

plus I got my 25.00 in ebay for the collections guide thingie.  I actually like those ebay campaigns now that I have gotten a handle on how to do them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

I got into the refresh voxbox!! yeah!  looks like a lot of nice goodies in this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 31, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got into the refresh voxbox!! yeah!  looks like a lot of nice goodies in this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the free Clubw offer for free wine?  Should I do this?  Never heard of clubw.  Hmmm.....  This does sound tempting I was thinking about joining another wine sub.


----------



## AliMo (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't been active in influenster for awhile (as in before the redesign of their website). I finally decided to do that ebay Collections thing in December but its now end of March and I have yet to receive the $10. I even emailed them and its crickets....Kinda sad cause that thing took some time to fill out. I did just get the carefree voxbox.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 24, 2015)

I can hear the crickets in here! So I signed up last year in spring and got one VoxBox right away then nothing til two weeks ago when I got the Walgreens one with shampoo and conditioner, it's something but yawn! Then I got Carefree, yup be jealous I got PANTY LINERS ladies!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

I am getting a ponds vox box - two items - Clarant B3 Dark Spot Correcting Cream (really looking forward to that) and Rejuveness Anti-Wrinkle Cream

any one else getting this box?


----------



## lvp8779 (May 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am getting a ponds vox box - two items - Clarant B3 Dark Spot Correcting Cream (really looking forward to that) and Rejuveness Anti-Wrinkle Cream
> 
> any one else getting this box?


I did - what are your thoughts? I broke out terribly!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

lvp8779 said:


> I did - what are your thoughts? I broke out terribly!


I didn't break out but then again, I only used it a couple of times.  The strong overpowering scent was killing me!  I am using them as leg and arm lotions now - haha


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

Did anyone else get the I Do VoxBox?  It's kind of a funny one for me because I'm not getting married and only have 1 wedding to attend this summer (quite possibly after the campaign is over, I need to check the date).  I think a "Oh, another kid, nice work" or a "Sorry about your divorce" vox box is more fitting for the stage of life I am in. 


Neutrogena Hand Cream ($3.99)
Covergirl Outlast lip stick ($9.80)
Skinny Girl protein bar ($4.99)
UrgentRx Ache &amp; Pain Relief To Go sample ($1.39)
Covergirl Outlast Stay Luminous foundation ($11.30)
Indeed Labs Nano Blur ($19.99)
Sahale Snacks Grab N Go cashews ($1.52)


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 22, 2015)

12 days ago I received a prequal for the YSLVoxbox but they didn't pick me. I didn't get the previous YSLVoxbox, too :/

Did any of you receive this great box? It looks so good through Instagram photos, I feel sad that I didn't get one.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 22, 2015)

I got an email that I'll be getting the box with the Maybelline better skin foundation. I've really been wanting to try this, so I'm excited. They didn't ask me to choose a color though so I have a feeling that it won't match me at all...


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 29, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> 12 days ago I received a prequal for the YSLVoxbox but they didn't pick me. I didn't get the previous YSLVoxbox, too :/
> 
> Did any of you receive this great box? It looks so good through Instagram photos, I feel sad that I didn't get one.


I am supposed to be getting the YSL box, but it has never shown up


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 31, 2015)

I got my foundation! Just as I expected, it is too light for me. I put it on anyway to see if I liked it and I do so I went out and bought a darker one for about $9. It may be a winner for me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 1, 2015)

I got my YSL box in the mail and I love it!! I can't wait to try the products out


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 1, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my YSL box in the mail and I love it!! I can't wait to try the products out
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


So jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These look great. Enjoy!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 1, 2015)

I keep getting e-mails 2x/week about completing the Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Virtual Voxbox.  I really wish they'd stop.  Virtual Voxboxes are a load of crap.  I did not sign up so I could go buy a type of product I do not use just so I can review it.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 2, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I keep getting e-mails 2x/week about completing the Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Virtual Voxbox.  I really wish they'd stop.  Virtual Voxboxes are a load of crap.  I did not sign up so I could go buy a type of product I do not use just so I can review it.


I agree. I was pretty close to giving up on Influenster because it can be a lot of work sometimes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been getting TONS of "you might be getting a voxbox" surveys lately, and making it all the way to the end.  Nothing has panned out so far though.  I'm guessing I'm most likely to get into the sausage one because THAT'S what moms need in their lives.  Give me YSL!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

I got the curel itch defense; it came with a moisturizing spray and a wee sample of the body wash.  Looking on instagram I see a homecoming vox box that looks way more fun; it has potato chips and red vines, sinful colors polish, olay active botanicals something or other and some luden's cough drops.  I can't really complain though, I didn't participate much in the I do vox box.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 3, 2015)

I was just added to the Nexxus box but don't know which set I'll be receiving yet.  This is my second haircare VoxBox.  They must be trying to say something to me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 12, 2015)

I got a survey for a lip product box.  Hopefully I get it.  It's been a while.  I got the airbrush legs one and it was a decent size.


----------



## Mariah Starr (Dec 8, 2015)

Did anyone else get the survey for Marc Jacobs Beauty?! I'm driving myself crazy wondering what the product will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Dec 14, 2015)

sadly I did not. I did get two surveys one I didn't qualify. Can't figure out why I try all different beauty products. Another I did and opted in so hopefully I hear back. I almost never get anything from influenster anymore. Years ago I got the full boxes with different stuff my first thing I got in a year or two was the curel box that was out a month or two ago.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 15, 2015)

No Marc Jacobs but I got into the slim fast one. Lucky me.


----------



## lupe_212 (Dec 20, 2015)

I got a survey for a Maybelline foundation. I hope I get in. I haven't gotten anything in a long time. I wonder what the Marc Jacobs box would be.


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Dec 25, 2015)

I got into the jingle voxbox so excited as I haven't gotten a traditional voxbox in 2 years now.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2016)

I qualified for a Ralph Lauren fragrance one. I just took another survey on pets. Anyone else get the same one?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 5, 2016)

I GOT IN THE SK-II BOX!!!!!  I am so excited, I have been complaining on here for years that I never get in to any of the higher end boxes.  They always send me "mom stuff"...I'm like "Mama loves fancy makeup and skin care too!"


----------



## kriishu (Apr 5, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I GOT IN THE SK-II BOX!!!!!  I am so excited, I have been complaining on here for years that I never get in to any of the higher end boxes.  They always send me "mom stuff"...I'm like "Mama loves fancy makeup and skin care too!"


Congrats!! I would love to get one of those fancy vox boxes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The last vox box I got was huuuge bottles of Pantene shampoo and conditioner   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone getting anything good?  I got the Marc Jacobs glow stick (which was awesome, I wore it to a wedding this weekend and loved how my makeup turned out), and just opened my Kat von D box this weekend, which is AMAZING (something like $140 worth of stuff).  I am not at all trying to brag about how great my influenster boxes are, I just wanted to give hope to anyone else out there who only gets in the lame campaigns.  I whined in this thread for YEARS about never getting any makeup, much less the high end stuff, and it turns out I just needed to be patient.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 2, 2016)

Would love to learn about this program.  Could someone fill me in or direct me to the basic information please?  

Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Would love to learn about this program.  Could someone fill me in or direct me to the basic information please?
> 
> Thanks!


You just sign up and fill out your profile and do some reviews. Here is a link to their website https://www.influenster.com/


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just received the L'Oreal Ever Pure Volumizing shampoo &amp; Conditioner a few days ago. Did anyone else receive it? I tried them and I'm really impressed. My hair was easy to style and looked more full.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 22, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just received the L'Oreal Ever Pure Volumizing shampoo &amp; Conditioner a few days ago. Did anyone else receive it? I tried them and I'm really impressed. My hair was easy to style and looked more full.


I received the same set yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a chance to use them yet, I will probably start using them tomorrow. So glad to hear they work well for you, I am now looking more forward to trying them.


----------

